# September Stars!



## Fish&Chips

Hi ladies and welcome! 

Please add your EDD to this thread and il add it here 
Wishing us all a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx

***SEPTEMBER 2010 BABIES EDD***

1ST SEP: 
Africa Queen :angel:
Char63 :angel:
Drazic>3
nicola123
Amy_T
Penguin77
2010mummy
Veronica000
pinkribbon
page3modella
lauraperrysan
Rayven

2ND SEP: 
Fish & Chips
Emzywemzy
MamaBird
gde78
MrsC71
Teeny Weeny
sassybaby
apaton
JodieVN
curioser_5
GossipGirl

3RD SEP: 
LittleAurora
Wanting1more
Cazza22 :angel:
jelly baby16
danielsmum
Blob
JustmeupNorth
Mummy2Asher
MissO
cat81

4TH SEP: 
Mikiec
Hajis-sweetie
Kessutripp
Cantthink
Bonnie_Parker
kristys8096
shorman
elmaxie
lillybells
tiggy

5TH SEP: 
MrsMils
Spelmanmommy
Sayuri
Louise3512uk
jennie-jack
teens&twins

6TH SEP: 
Baylioomy
hunnycat
elixir
mommywannabe
J_K_L
MrsKeene
happy_mom
limpetsmum

7TH SEP: 
Maybebabee
Cathers
Choc1985
Caezzybe
ladylink
Brownsie

8TH SEP:
Cafferine
Heavenx
Jenttc#2
xXxSIANxXx
mama2connor
MissDX
berkeley130
becs0375

9TH SEP:
Zo23
hshucksmith
alaskanwhitec
Babylicious
QueSeraSera
Charlii Lou
Newly_Wed
Manchester_Lu

10TH SEP: 
Bumber
Butterbaby76
Bump2be
Mommy2baby2
x-amy-x
pigginteacher
hopeful 39er :angel:
aread
hmu04146
SRTBaby

11TH SEP: 
R&Jbabybean
Charliemarina
Lexi_Love305
kalou1972
Piperhalliwel
chachadada
noodle79
meggabear
Asher

12TH SEP: 
BobbyB
geelove
Jen2010

13TH SEP:
opticalillus5
Elphaba
tina_h75
Kaytee
millwallrose4
FirstBean
want2beamummy
Miss C - CSection around 6th Sept
Patience

14TH SEP:
TigerLady - CSection 6-8th Sept
HanD :angel:
kawaiiuk
tizunabi
sparkle :angel:
wantingno.2
BeanOnTheWay
Bekklez
New Mrs W

15TH SEP:
emzdreamgirl
Moomad
stmw

16TH SEP:
xcited4mybump
doddy0402 :angel:
angie79 :angel:
mrs.s
Rola
nitsbaby
zzypeg
Tinkerbell500
StarLightxx

17TH SEP: 
123Deidre
katzone
KatienSam :angel:
charlottecco2
MorticiaDoll

18TH SEP:
LauraLy
Carley22
LostTwins
babycakes76
drea2904
Lol78
babymad
cheerfulangel

19TH SEP:
Meadow
Devi#1
Moomette
sevilla24
gjpchs05
jojo76
mumof3kids
ika
charlieee <3
thedailymail
ThatGirl
mixedmama

20TH SEP:
MrsJ08
lovebabies
ascotiel
imagine83
muffins12
stasia
xprincessx
Carlasian
StaceyP87
Mace

21ST SEP:
emz87
AC81
scorpiodragon
dmich_
mother hope
KellyG
BLONDIE35
Sarahkka 

22ND SEP:
mysticdeliria
Satsuma
Shwhattam+1
mmoon1
mrsmo7
rose dove
bubbles09
Brownie191
rainbowbaby
kellie_w

23RD SEP:
LuciLu88
Bingo
MissMaternal
larissa3
bump230910
kmca

24TH SEP:
tmomma
Loren :angel:
gremma
ChubbyCheeks

25TH SEP:
LALSmith
ladykara
mommy2lilmen

26TH SEP:
bubbles
Jen1802
gemses
mel marmoss
Jen1802
Clartylou
needbabydust
Hobnob
Rikki
KP+79
mrshuebner201
SullenGrl

27TH SEP:
Kellie Marie
Becky10
TTC...#1:)
beadyeyes :angel:
readyforbaby
NurseKel
mumtobesep10
Mrs Doddy
peanut84
stasia
mum_to_mickey
Kaz1977

28TH SEP:
Rachiie18
LovelyGirl85
Yazz_n_bump
lakeecho
Lolalonia
Mrs_N
Annabel

29TH SEP:
azzurri22
genies girl
amber1533
Boony
kmac1975

30TH SEP:
gothique
KittyVentura
Laura Pop
Mama Duck
FrenchFry
Smurfette
Wantabean
Scotsgal24


----------



## Fish&Chips

To get our lovely signature you need to copy and paste the url below in to your signature and make sure you take out the space before the last ].

Full Size:

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/sepstarsGIF.gif[/IMG ]

Mini Version:

[IMG]https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/septstars.jpg[/IMG ]


----------



## pigginteacher

EDD 10th Sept x


----------



## LittleAurora

I got my 3+ on a Digi today WHOO HOO!!! 

down side...evening sickness...BOO HISS!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

I went for repeat hcg bloods today and they said they would call me with results about teatime. They hadn't rang by 5pm so I rang them and she said the results were in, but they hadn't had a chance to look at them, so they'll ring in a little while. When they hadn't rang by 6.15pm I rang back and they have gone home! I'm so annoyed! It's stressful enough waiting for results and now I have to wait until tomorrow!

xx


----------



## LittleAurora

BOO!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome pigginteacher!

That is so annoying Emzy. Don't they know stress isn't good for a pregnant lady? Grr

LittleA that is great news! I have been wondering if my EDD is correct. When was the first day of your last AF? x


----------



## cazza22

Cheers for taking on our thread huny bun  i know it would of been too hard for AQ god bless her :cry:. Hope ur well sweetie?? Im good just tired, keep getting dizzy and still having cramping which ive gotta say it annoying the crap outta me :growlmad: think im losing my PMA hun :cry:. Want this baby so much im sooooo scared something will go wrong again :shrug: fingers crossed for us all and baby dust too all x x x x lov caz x x x :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Emzy, that would really really piss me off! GRR! Do they not realise how stressful it is when we are trying not to get stressed?! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Me too Cazza. I had bad cramps yesterday and during the night but the ladies on here reckon it's probably either a stomach bug or to do with toilet issues!! I hope you get your PMA back soon hun x


----------



## LittleAurora

i had a funny wee bleed after a Mc (oct) on the 27th Nov 09. thats where I am getting my dates from....what was yours? why are you wondering about your EDD?


----------



## Fish&Chips

The 26th so it's probably right. It's just I went on another website and it was different but only by a day. x


----------



## stmw

thanks for starting this one ......bless AQ :( 

xxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

sometimes the different web sites run on times depending on where in the world they are!
when you go for an ultra sound then the can more accurately date the baby!


----------



## hopeful 39er

EDD Sept 10th 2010


----------



## Sayuri

Hi Ladies I had m Dr appoinment today and Dr said my EDD is 5th September! could yoiu please change my date for me it was originally the 3rd xx

Im still feeling for AQ its just so sad x i hope she is ok :(


----------



## hunnycat

My EDD is September 4th! Woot! :)


----------



## elmaxie

Hi Ladies!

There are quite a few of us due September and am sure loads more ladies will be along soon too!:happydance:

I am starting to get a bit worried about my cramping. I seem to either have mild cramping or a preminant dull aching down in my womb....I cant remember my last preg if I had this and checked my journal but couldnt see anything...obviously what with all the sad news in 1st tri and our lovely AQ I just cant help but worry.:cry:

I seem to feel sick during the night and when I am starting to get hungry. 
I am so tired alot of the time...but thats a combination of preg and Nathan teething:dohh:but I will get a great sleep tonight (if I ever get off here and have a soak in bath) as hubby is dealing with him tonight and in the morning. I had my ear plugs ready but he is going to go in and sleep in his room in the single bed so he wont wake me getting out of bed:cloud9:

I go back to work in 3 weeks too after being off on mat leave since March 2009....I am starting to dread it already as time has flown past and i have done nothing like I thought I would. Oviously I have watched my boy grow....

Anyways I am waffling:blush:

Emma.xx


----------



## Cafferine

Mine is 8th September but will change as I don't actually know and I'm going by clearblue digi! I still don't have any symptoms apart from sore boobs, scares me.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Emma, I think I'm more worried about my cramps due to all the bad news. I have just phoned the NHS Direct (who will call back) just to check that all is ok. Better safe than sorry. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

All updated ladies. Just want to apologise to those who told us their EDD in the last thread but that I haven't added. If you could let me know if I've missed you that would be great. x


----------



## elmaxie

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi Emma, I think I'm more worried about my cramps due to all the bad news. I have just phoned the NHS Direct (who will call back) just to check that all is ok. Better safe than sorry. x

Let me know how you get on!
I know its so worrying and obviously with all the sad news it just makes your brain whirl!:cry:

Well I should be making good use of my "good nights sleep" now I am all bathed and polished up but I am so thirsty and really NEED a cheese sandwich:dohh:here come the bad cheese dreams!!

Off to read a few posts then bed.
Night!

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sleep well.

Yey Jetters! Great news.

Well NHS Direct called back and I was told to go in to see the out of hours GP at the local hospital. All seems to be ok and it's probably just a gastric thing. Phew! Did panic a bit when they told me to go in!n It was amazing being told officially that I was pregnant though! x


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> Sleep well.
> 
> Yey Jetters! Great news.
> 
> Well NHS Direct called back and I was told to go in to see the out of hours GP at the local hospital. All seems to be ok and it's probably just a gastric thing. Phew! Did panic a bit when they told me to go in!n It was amazing being told officially that I was pregnant though! x

Awwwe, I'm so sorry you've been through all this worry. But I am happy to hear everything is fine. I have to admit that I am being paranoid as well. I started another cold today...well it feels like the start of a cold. Gosh, I eat well, take my vitamin, try to get enough sleep but lately I have been up all hours of the night. And this week back to work has been brutal...all those germy kids! I read that it's normal to get more colds while preggo because our system is so busy providing for our beans that we are left tired ans sick...which is worth it...anything for my little bean. But don't you think us preggo ladies could get a break somewhere!? lol

BTW, thank you for taking over the thread, the thought crossed my mind...but I didn't want to come across as insensitive so I am happy you thought of it too. Poor AQ, I will miss her in or thread!

Anyway, I guess I'll get off the computer, take a Hot...scratch that...take a Warm bath and try to eat something. 

Take care ladies
xx


----------



## TigerLady

Hi Ladies! :mrgreen:

My EDD is Sept 14th, but I will have to have a section, probably at 39 weeks. I am guessing that will make the LO's bday probably sept 6-8... so put me down for whatever you think best. :rofl: I'll give an exact date when I know. :thumbup:

Hope everyone has a happy, healthy, pg!! :dust:


----------



## elixir

EDD 6th sep. pz add me, fish and chips:hugs:


----------



## char63

Morning ladies,
Had a really bad night last night with my ahstma, taking inhaler all night, but im still wheezing. I really shouold be going to the hospital for a nebuliser, but im scared to drive in all this snow and ice.


----------



## Emzywemzy

char63 said:


> Morning ladies,
> Had a really bad night last night with my ahstma, taking inhaler all night, but im still wheezing. I really shouold be going to the hospital for a nebuliser, but im scared to drive in all this snow and ice.

Aw I'm sorry to hear that. Try and get there if you can or at least ring the docs for advice. My hubby suffers with asthma and he recently has had a bad time with his asthma and needed to use the nebuliser. He rang the docs and they said it wasn't available (not sure why) but the asthma nurse said he could use his blue (ventolin I think) inhaler as a nebuliser by using it 10 pumps at a time. Now, I'm not a doctor so don't take my word for it, but maybe if you rang the docs they could give you some advice.

Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning girls

Well, I rang the hospital this morning. The nice lady at the EPU said that the doctor hadn't been round to check the results last night and so they passed it to another ward and they were meant to ring me!

Anyway... my HCG levels have doubled in 2 days and the doctor has had a look at my scan results and is happy to confirm it is a viable pregnancy! :happydance: I have to go back on 18th January for a follow up scan, but I am just so relieved :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzy I am soooooo happy for you!!!! I'm welling up!! You and your OH must be so pleased. Congratulations x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Thank you! We are both sooo happy. Hubby hung around this morning before heading off to work so he could be there when I rang them. We're just so relieved, it's been a nervous few days and now we can relax a bit.

xx


----------



## LittleAurora

hey fish and chips and Emzy happy 6 weeks! 

I cant wait to get ot six weeks! Lol...only one more day! whoo hoo! lol

I am not feeling so great this morning but i know that i get worse in the evening, so i have that to look forward to! lol

Going out for coffee this morning with hubby wubby. now I am looking forward to that. BUt i guess it means getting out of my pjs lol

hope every one else is well!!


----------



## cazza22

So happy for you emzy :happydance: god im too scared to go and get clarification incase they tell me my pregnancy is not viable :nope: are you all still having cramping?? im like 5w6d now i think?? i have slight bachache nowt major but annoying me and on off cramps near my ovaries & sometimes my tummy??? its worrying me im just waiting for the stabbing sensations to start like it did with my mc's. God why cant i be positive aaarrrggghhh!! So sorry for the rant girls :cry: x x x lov caz x x x :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yep I'm still cramping but not as bad as sunday night. It's more like light AF pain, a bit like the pain you get a couple of days before AF, but not as frequent. I guess it must be normal. It scares the hell out of you though! 

And thanks LittleAurora for the happy 6 weeks- Yay! In all the faffing around I didn't even notice! You have only got 1 day to go lol

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to 6 weeks!! Thanks Little A!

Cazza.. I was terrified by the cramping I'm getting. I didn't get a scan etc done but the GP at the hospital checked me over and told me it should be fine. Does your tummy hurt at all when you press it as that's one of the tests he did on me?


----------



## LittleAurora

i know but one day seems an age away! lol!!


----------



## nicola123

Hello everyone :thumbup:

My EDD is 1st September so I just make it into the September stars:happydance:

Well was 6 weeks yesterday and don't have any symptoms at all which does worry me....wanting to feel sick or have sore boobs so at least I can feel pregnant!!

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome Nicola! I hear there are loads of people with no symptoms so don't worry. I don't have much.. thought I was getting MS but I'm not so sure now. x


----------



## opticalillus5

Emzywemzy said:


> Morning girls
> 
> Well, I rang the hospital this morning. The nice lady at the EPU said that the doctor hadn't been round to check the results last night and so they passed it to another ward and they were meant to ring me!
> 
> Anyway... my HCG levels have doubled in 2 days and the doctor has had a look at my scan results and is happy to confirm it is a viable pregnancy! :happydance: I have to go back on 18th January for a follow up scan, but I am just so relieved :thumbup:
> 
> xx


YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fab news Emzy - so pleased for you!!!!!! Also makes me feel a little better cos of my cramps too - :happydance::happydance:

Thanks again for posting on my thread yesterday ladies, I have woke up with a much better PMA this morning. I'm actually happy today! (although we all know how quickly that can change to worry / tears / hormonal messyness lol).

Oh, and i've just done a calculator thingy - EDD 13th SEPT!!!! (yey!). 

It's a bit strange - DD was due on 12th Sept 2005 (born on 22nd aug though). I must be more fertile in december! (either that, or it's all about the PMA and wine at christmas!). 

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh and Cazza, yeah I'm still cramping... no more spotting though :thumbup:

Fx for us hun!! I couldn't stay positive yesterday, but feel much better today (I have no idea why). 

:dust: xXx


----------



## Amy_T

Hi everyone, I'm relatively new to the whole forum, and very new to this part of it! Got a BFP last night (2 cheap ones, 1 FRER and a CB so hoping they're all right!!). I have had irregular periods since coming off the pill but if I go by my last one I was 6 weeks yesterday (although did a test last thursday and was negative). 

Anyway - my calculations make bubs due on 1st september - my little girl turns 5 on the 5th so be an interesting month!! 

Congrats everyone. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw congrats Amy_T and welcome! xx


----------



## cazza22

Fish&Chips said:


> Yey to 6 weeks!! Thanks Little A!
> 
> Cazza.. I was terrified by the cramping I'm getting. I didn't get a scan etc done but the GP at the hospital checked me over and told me it should be fine. Does your tummy hurt at all when you press it as that's one of the tests he did on me?

Yayyyyy babe ur 6 weeks :happydance: omg i cant wait to get outta the 5 week zone then ive passed my milestone for my last MC :happydance:!! Cant believe u had to go to the hospital huny :nope: glad everything is ok though whoop whoop!! No my tummy doesnt hurt when i press it in is that a good thing then?? never had that test b4. My cramps arent painfull just irratating and come and go? its more the backache thats worrying me because it feels like af cramp :shrug:. Im gonna stop moaning about it if i start bleeding then i'll panic but b4 then im just gonna chill!! Thanks for replying sweetie Lov Caz x x x:hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep that is apparently a good sign Cazza! Whoop whoop x


----------



## stmw

congrats on the :bfp: !! xxx


----------



## cat81

EDD 2nd September. Can you add me please.


----------



## penguin77

Hi hun....

Can you add me too.....due date sept 1st.....can't seem to remember where i know you from......:haha:

:hugs:

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

woohoo lots of new september stars! Congrats ladies xx


----------



## cazza22

welcome girls love how many of there are  x x x x sticky dust to all x x x x


----------



## elixir

hey emzy wemzy im so glad ur beanie is ok and perfect!i have some weird little crampy kinda pains(actually more like twinges )all over my tummy. oh well, gotta wait it out! happy thoughts!!


----------



## char63

Ended up going to a and e as couldn't breath with all the wheezing, dr gave me 3 nebulisers and steroids, so feeling better. Gonna lie on sofa all day and have My 
an wait on me. Had nothing to eat either so feeling sick.


----------



## Fish&Chips

penguin77 said:


> Hi hun....
> 
> Can you add me too.....due date sept 1st.....can't seem to remember where i know you from......:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xx

Ummm.. your name rings a bell... :haha: Yey!! :hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

elixir said:


> hey emzy wemzy im so glad ur beanie is ok and perfect!i have some weird little crampy kinda pains(actually more like twinges )all over my tummy. oh well, gotta wait it out! happy thoughts!!

Thanks hun! And don't worry about your pains, esp if they are like twinges, it's probably everything stretching and making room. happy thoughts!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

char63 said:


> Ended up going to a and e as couldn't breath with all the wheezing, dr gave me 3 nebulisers and steroids, so feeling better. Gonna lie on sofa all day and have My
> an wait on me. Had nothing to eat either so feeling sick.

Aw I'm glad you're feeling better. My hubby is pumped full of steroids at the mo and takes some tablets before bed for his asthma now as it's got so bad! Make sure you keep your feet up mrs! x


----------



## hunnycat

Oh Emzy! 

That is so awesome to hear! So so so happy for you! I was wondering how you were doing and so glad it is good!


----------



## Emzywemzy

hunnycat said:


> Oh Emzy!
> 
> That is so awesome to hear! So so so happy for you! I was wondering how you were doing and so glad it is good!

Thanks hun! I am so happy and relieved :happydance: How are you doing? xx


----------



## hunnycat

elixir said:


> hey emzy wemzy im so glad ur beanie is ok and perfect!i have some weird little crampy kinda pains(actually more like twinges )all over my tummy. oh well, gotta wait it out! happy thoughts!!

How are you feeling Elixir? Hoping we all have the same sort of gastric issues :) Have you been to the doctor yet? I go on Tuesday just to see that all is good.


----------



## hunnycat

Emzy! 

I am doing pretty good today, just really tired! I had a bout of cramping last night but my DH said it was probably gas buildup but it hurt and then I think all crazy. But I have always had gastric issues so I feel its pretty normal. But it's nice to be in 6 weeks soon and I get to meet a doctor here on Tuesday and see what he has to say, but where I live they don't do ultra sounds until 18 weeks so I am hoping I can see it earlier. I will be moving back to Canada in March so I am a little sad to not be set with a midwife here, but it is what it is and I am sure my home doctor can hook me up too. How are you feeling these days? Feeling any different?


----------



## Emzywemzy

hunnycat said:


> Emzy!
> 
> I am doing pretty good today, just really tired! I had a bout of cramping last night but my DH said it was probably gas buildup but it hurt and then I think all crazy. But I have always had gastric issues so I feel its pretty normal. But it's nice to be in 6 weeks soon and I get to meet a doctor here on Tuesday and see what he has to say, but where I live they don't do ultra sounds until 18 weeks so I am hoping I can see it earlier. I will be moving back to Canada in March so I am a little sad to not be set with a midwife here, but it is what it is and I am sure my home doctor can hook me up too. How are you feeling these days? Feeling any different?

I don't know how I would wait until 18 weeks for a scan! I would go mad! lol I'm glad you are seeing your doctor though and hope you get an earlier scan! How exciting moving back to Canada! My mum is Canadian. She is from Winnipeg and my Gran and Grandad now live on Vancouver Island. I love Canada so much and hope to move there myself one day! My hubby and I were actually just talking about it and then I fell pregnant, so it's on the back burner again! It should be easy enough when we decide to do it though, as I have dual citizenship. 

I'm feeling ok, so relieved today after speaking to the epu! I get occasional nausea but not actually being sick and other than that I feel fine. I'm trying to do uni work today but it's not happening (I'm a trainee teacher) and I keep being distracted! :wacko:

xx


----------



## Drazic<3

So glad all is good with you Fish&Chips and Emzy! I don't know if you saw my thread but we saw bubs heartbeat today :cloud9: - need to go back in two weeks to make sure the threat is over but trying to relax a little. Just a little :) They have put me back slightly though, bubs is measuring 5+5 so should be due 3rd September :) Don't worry about changing it thought as it's so early days it will probably change again!

Welcome to all the new mummas-to-be!


----------



## Emzywemzy

So happy for you Drazic! Whoop it's been a day of good news for the September stars so far! x


----------



## elmaxie

Fantastic news Drazic!!

I am so so happy to ehar your fab news!

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Emma, how cute is your pic of Nathan!! What a sweetie! x


----------



## opticalillus5

Emzywemzy said:


> hunnycat said:
> 
> 
> Emzy!
> 
> I am doing pretty good today, just really tired! I had a bout of cramping last night but my DH said it was probably gas buildup but it hurt and then I think all crazy. But I have always had gastric issues so I feel its pretty normal. But it's nice to be in 6 weeks soon and I get to meet a doctor here on Tuesday and see what he has to say, but where I live they don't do ultra sounds until 18 weeks so I am hoping I can see it earlier. I will be moving back to Canada in March so I am a little sad to not be set with a midwife here, but it is what it is and I am sure my home doctor can hook me up too. How are you feeling these days? Feeling any different?
> 
> I don't know how I would wait until 18 weeks for a scan! I would go mad! lol I'm glad you are seeing your doctor though and hope you get an earlier scan! How exciting moving back to Canada! My mum is Canadian. She is from Winnipeg and my Gran and Grandad now live on Vancouver Island. I love Canada so much and hope to move there myself one day! My hubby and I were actually just talking about it and then I fell pregnant, so it's on the back burner again! It should be easy enough when we decide to do it though, as I have dual citizenship.
> 
> I'm feeling ok, so relieved today after speaking to the epu! I get occasional nausea but not actually being sick and other than that I feel fine. I'm trying to do uni work today but it's not happening (I'm a trainee teacher) and I keep being distracted! :wacko:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hey Emzy... I'm a trainee teacher too! Which subject do you teach? I'm doing a secondary English PGCE, so also trying to do uni work at the mo (but obviously aren't as i'm on here :coffee: lol). It'll be fun coping with the morning sickness once my second placement starts in Feb! You told your uni yet? How are they being? Xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

opticalillus5 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunnycat said:
> 
> 
> Emzy!
> 
> I am doing pretty good today, just really tired! I had a bout of cramping last night but my DH said it was probably gas buildup but it hurt and then I think all crazy. But I have always had gastric issues so I feel its pretty normal. But it's nice to be in 6 weeks soon and I get to meet a doctor here on Tuesday and see what he has to say, but where I live they don't do ultra sounds until 18 weeks so I am hoping I can see it earlier. I will be moving back to Canada in March so I am a little sad to not be set with a midwife here, but it is what it is and I am sure my home doctor can hook me up too. How are you feeling these days? Feeling any different?
> 
> I don't know how I would wait until 18 weeks for a scan! I would go mad! lol I'm glad you are seeing your doctor though and hope you get an earlier scan! How exciting moving back to Canada! My mum is Canadian. She is from Winnipeg and my Gran and Grandad now live on Vancouver Island. I love Canada so much and hope to move there myself one day! My hubby and I were actually just talking about it and then I fell pregnant, so it's on the back burner again! It should be easy enough when we decide to do it though, as I have dual citizenship.
> 
> I'm feeling ok, so relieved today after speaking to the epu! I get occasional nausea but not actually being sick and other than that I feel fine. I'm trying to do uni work today but it's not happening (I'm a trainee teacher) and I keep being distracted! :wacko:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Emzy... I'm a trainee teacher too! Which subject do you teach? I'm doing a secondary English PGCE, so also trying to do uni work at the mo (but obviously aren't as i'm on here :coffee: lol). It'll be fun coping with the morning sickness once my second placement starts in Feb! You told your uni yet? How are they being? XxClick to expand...

I'm doing a PGDE in Business Studies for Further Education. It's only a year long course, so will be finished by the time I have the baby! It's very intense though as the placement runs all the way through the course. I had to tell my placement mentor as I couldn't go in Monday as had to go for a scan. She was great as she is a mum herself and was also pregnant when she did her PGCE. I have emailed my tutor to tell her today as my mentor said I should tell her asap because of risk assessment, etc. So I'm waiting for her to reply!

It is so hard to concentrate at the moment, my brain is mush! I'm doing an assignment about 14-16 year olds in FE at the moment and I sooo can't be bothered! I might pack in in for today, cozy up on the sofa and watch the Take That DVD I got for Christmas instead :cloud9:

How are you finding the course? xx


----------



## gde78

Hey ladies. I'm due on 2nd September! Whey hey! Septembers a good month :)


----------



## MamaBird

Welcome to all the new Ladies!! Wow this thread is growing!!

And Fish&Chips and Emzy, Happy 6 weeks!!! :happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well!!
xx


----------



## LittleAurora

happy 6 weeks to you to wishing4bfp....and you did get your wish...shame you couldnt change your nick name lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

wishing4bfp said:


> Welcome to all the new Ladies!! Wow this thread is growing!!
> 
> And Fish&Chips and Emzy, Happy 6 weeks!!! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!
> xx


Happy 6 weeks!! :happydance: :kiss:


----------



## kalou1972

Hi Ladies,

Can I join please?? Think I'm due September 11th ( some say 13th but when i add my 16 day LP is comes out at the 11th!)

Thanks Girls xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MamaBird

Lol!! I know!! After I got my BFP I tried to see if I could change my name...went through the entire User CP...but nope! No can do!

And thank you!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Drazic<3 said:


> So glad all is good with you Fish&Chips and Emzy! I don't know if you saw my thread but we saw bubs heartbeat today :cloud9: - need to go back in two weeks to make sure the threat is over but trying to relax a little. Just a little :) They have put me back slightly though, bubs is measuring 5+5 so should be due 3rd September :) Don't worry about changing it thought as it's so early days it will probably change again!
> 
> Welcome to all the new mummas-to-be!

YEY!!!! That is amazing news!! And you have a scan photo to share!!! I am so happy for you. Today is a good day. :hugs: x


----------



## Fish&Chips

wishing4bfp - Happy 6 weeks to you too my lovely!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

kalou1972 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I join please?? Think I'm due September 11th ( some say 13th but when i add my 16 day LP is comes out at the 11th!)
> 
> Thanks Girls xxxxxxxxx

Welcome to our lovely thread!! x


----------



## MrsC71

Hi Ladies, can I come join you?? EDD 2nd Sept - I think it should be the 1st but I'll bow to the superior knowledge of my GP, lol :haha:

Emzy, I'm pretty sure I know you from the sept thread on fetti - unless there are two emzywemzy's out there!!

Can someone tell me how I get a ticker??

Cxx
6+1


----------



## opticalillus5

Emzywemzy said:


> opticalillus5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunnycat said:
> 
> 
> Emzy!
> 
> I am doing pretty good today, just really tired! I had a bout of cramping last night but my DH said it was probably gas buildup but it hurt and then I think all crazy. But I have always had gastric issues so I feel its pretty normal. But it's nice to be in 6 weeks soon and I get to meet a doctor here on Tuesday and see what he has to say, but where I live they don't do ultra sounds until 18 weeks so I am hoping I can see it earlier. I will be moving back to Canada in March so I am a little sad to not be set with a midwife here, but it is what it is and I am sure my home doctor can hook me up too. How are you feeling these days? Feeling any different?
> 
> I don't know how I would wait until 18 weeks for a scan! I would go mad! lol I'm glad you are seeing your doctor though and hope you get an earlier scan! How exciting moving back to Canada! My mum is Canadian. She is from Winnipeg and my Gran and Grandad now live on Vancouver Island. I love Canada so much and hope to move there myself one day! My hubby and I were actually just talking about it and then I fell pregnant, so it's on the back burner again! It should be easy enough when we decide to do it though, as I have dual citizenship.
> 
> I'm feeling ok, so relieved today after speaking to the epu! I get occasional nausea but not actually being sick and other than that I feel fine. I'm trying to do uni work today but it's not happening (I'm a trainee teacher) and I keep being distracted! :wacko:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Emzy... I'm a trainee teacher too! Which subject do you teach? I'm doing a secondary English PGCE, so also trying to do uni work at the mo (but obviously aren't as i'm on here :coffee: lol). It'll be fun coping with the morning sickness once my second placement starts in Feb! You told your uni yet? How are they being? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm doing a PGDE in Business Studies for Further Education. It's only a year long course, so will be finished by the time I have the baby! It's very intense though as the placement runs all the way through the course. I had to tell my placement mentor as I couldn't go in Monday as had to go for a scan. She was great as she is a mum herself and was also pregnant when she did her PGCE. I have emailed my tutor to tell her today as my mentor said I should tell her asap because of risk assessment, etc. So I'm waiting for her to reply!
> 
> It is so hard to concentrate at the moment, my brain is mush! I'm doing an assignment about 14-16 year olds in FE at the moment and I sooo can't be bothered! I might pack in in for today, cozy up on the sofa and watch the Take That DVD I got for Christmas instead :cloud9:
> 
> How are you finding the course? xxClick to expand...

Yeah mine's only a year too. I did a placement before christmas, then I have another one to do from feb onwards. It's not too bad at the moment, but the workload was awful before christmas!!!! I kept thinking to myself "surely people don't work this hard their entire lives?" when I was lesson planning and marking at 2am! I have a 4 yr old, so can only plan / mark when she's gone to bed - I have no idea how i'm gonna fit it in in feb, but I'm sure i'll get through it (i'll have to - my student debt is too big!). 

My assignment is on lesson planning - we have to evaluate and justify the content of a sequence of lessons we have taught in our last placement. I need to look up all that ballsy stuff about different learning styles, vygotsky, piaget etc etc and I just can't be bothered. I'll tell OH that i've been working all day though :blush: 

I sent an email out yesterday, even though it's early, incase I'm off for whatever reason. The replies I got were really nice, I'm going in to uni tomorrow to see my mentor. It's great to have a placement mentor who understands - I hope i'm that lucky! My last mentor was a bit of a dick - so much so I was happy to leave. So glad I don't have to tell him I'm expecting!

Hope you enjoy your TT dvd... sounds like a plan to me! Get your feet up and chill - that's what I plan on doing! (although now DD is back the only thing i'm watching is CBeebies!). 

:hug:


----------



## Fish&Chips

MrsC71 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I come join you?? EDD 2nd Sept - I think it should be the 1st but I'll bow to the superior knowledge of my GP, lol :haha:
> 
> Emzy, I'm pretty sure I know you from the sept thread on fetti - unless there are two emzywemzy's out there!!
> 
> Can someone tell me how I get a ticker??
> 
> Cxx
> 6+1

Welcome to the thread! The instructions for the ticker are in the 2nd post. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

MrsC71 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I come join you?? EDD 2nd Sept - I think it should be the 1st but I'll bow to the superior knowledge of my GP, lol :haha:
> 
> Emzy, I'm pretty sure I know you from the sept thread on fetti - unless there are two emzywemzy's out there!!
> 
> Can someone tell me how I get a ticker??
> 
> Cxx
> 6+1

Hey! Yep I'm on fetti too- Mrs Clarabell?! I haven't been on fetti for a few days actually. How are you doing?

I think I just clicked on someone else's ticker then posted the link into my signature xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh the ticker!! Sorry pregnancy brain. I got mine through Fertility Friend and then copied the url code in to my signature. I know there are a few websites that do them. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

opticalillus5 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opticalillus5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunnycat said:
> 
> 
> Emzy!
> 
> I am doing pretty good today, just really tired! I had a bout of cramping last night but my DH said it was probably gas buildup but it hurt and then I think all crazy. But I have always had gastric issues so I feel its pretty normal. But it's nice to be in 6 weeks soon and I get to meet a doctor here on Tuesday and see what he has to say, but where I live they don't do ultra sounds until 18 weeks so I am hoping I can see it earlier. I will be moving back to Canada in March so I am a little sad to not be set with a midwife here, but it is what it is and I am sure my home doctor can hook me up too. How are you feeling these days? Feeling any different?
> 
> I don't know how I would wait until 18 weeks for a scan! I would go mad! lol I'm glad you are seeing your doctor though and hope you get an earlier scan! How exciting moving back to Canada! My mum is Canadian. She is from Winnipeg and my Gran and Grandad now live on Vancouver Island. I love Canada so much and hope to move there myself one day! My hubby and I were actually just talking about it and then I fell pregnant, so it's on the back burner again! It should be easy enough when we decide to do it though, as I have dual citizenship.
> 
> I'm feeling ok, so relieved today after speaking to the epu! I get occasional nausea but not actually being sick and other than that I feel fine. I'm trying to do uni work today but it's not happening (I'm a trainee teacher) and I keep being distracted! :wacko:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Emzy... I'm a trainee teacher too! Which subject do you teach? I'm doing a secondary English PGCE, so also trying to do uni work at the mo (but obviously aren't as i'm on here :coffee: lol). It'll be fun coping with the morning sickness once my second placement starts in Feb! You told your uni yet? How are they being? XxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm doing a PGDE in Business Studies for Further Education. It's only a year long course, so will be finished by the time I have the baby! It's very intense though as the placement runs all the way through the course. I had to tell my placement mentor as I couldn't go in Monday as had to go for a scan. She was great as she is a mum herself and was also pregnant when she did her PGCE. I have emailed my tutor to tell her today as my mentor said I should tell her asap because of risk assessment, etc. So I'm waiting for her to reply!
> 
> It is so hard to concentrate at the moment, my brain is mush! I'm doing an assignment about 14-16 year olds in FE at the moment and I sooo can't be bothered! I might pack in in for today, cozy up on the sofa and watch the Take That DVD I got for Christmas instead :cloud9:
> 
> How are you finding the course? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah mine's only a year too. I did a placement before christmas, then I have another one to do from feb onwards. It's not too bad at the moment, but the workload was awful before christmas!!!! I kept thinking to myself "surely people don't work this hard their entire lives?" when I was lesson planning and marking at 2am! I have a 4 yr old, so can only plan / mark when she's gone to bed - I have no idea how i'm gonna fit it in in feb, but I'm sure i'll get through it (i'll have to - my student debt is too big!).
> 
> My assignment is on lesson planning - we have to evaluate and justify the content of a sequence of lessons we have taught in our last placement. I need to look up all that ballsy stuff about different learning styles, vygotsky, piaget etc etc and I just can't be bothered. I'll tell OH that i've been working all day though :blush:
> 
> I sent an email out yesterday, even though it's early, incase I'm off for whatever reason. The replies I got were really nice, I'm going in to uni tomorrow to see my mentor. It's great to have a placement mentor who understands - I hope i'm that lucky! My last mentor was a bit of a dick - so much so I was happy to leave. So glad I don't have to tell him I'm expecting!
> 
> Hope you enjoy your TT dvd... sounds like a plan to me! Get your feet up and chill - that's what I plan on doing! (although now DD is back the only thing i'm watching is CBeebies!).
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

Ahh sounds like fun! Not! I did a psychology course last year too (I'm a uni lifer lol) and so I am all piaget'd out lol And also sick of hearing about Pavlov and his flipping dogs! (assuming you have been taught this as well, otherwise you will think I'm mad!) I've had to go on about learning styles and personalised learning in this assignment as well, but it seems like I talk about the same stuff in every assignment! 

I was like that before Christmas as well. I was also lesson planning until 2am and then getting up and going to teach/or to uni. In the end, it caught up with me and I got a nasty cold and then a chest infection so ended up off for the last week. It really is hard work but hoping it'll all be worth it, and hoping I can chill out a bit more as I don't know how I'm going to keep that up when pregnant! :wacko:

xx


----------



## MrsC71

Emzywemzy said:


> MrsC71 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, can I come join you?? EDD 2nd Sept - I think it should be the 1st but I'll bow to the superior knowledge of my GP, lol :haha:
> 
> Emzy, I'm pretty sure I know you from the sept thread on fetti - unless there are two emzywemzy's out there!!
> 
> Can someone tell me how I get a ticker??
> 
> Cxx
> 6+1
> 
> Hey! Yep I'm on fetti too- Mrs Clarabell?! I haven't been on fetti for a few days actually. How are you doing?
> 
> I think I just clicked on someone else's ticker then posted the link into my signature xxClick to expand...

Yeah that's me!! I'm good thanks, still feeling as sick as a pig tho' and really bloated in fact my tummy's a bit sore if I touch it, like it's bruised :wacko: How are you doing??

Thanks for that, I'll give it a go. xx


----------



## cazza22

Things arent looking too good for me girls as you know ive had a constant on-off cramp since getting my bfp and then today i went to the loo i wiped and had a light brown tinge on the tissue paper (How it always starts) i also have tugging sensations in my abdomen :cry: i just know somethings wrong and have no idea how to tell my OH about my concerns as he is so happy about this baby. I know u probrably think im overeacting but i just know this is the beginning of the end :nope:. I am going to call the epu tomorrow morning and try and get a scan :cry: god i hate that place i swear its the worst place on earth filled with s*%t memories. Sorry for the rant girls i just dont know where to turn thanks for listening lov Caz x x x:hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh Caz :nope: Don't lose heart sweetie, it might be totally fine. I know it's happened to you before though. Keep your chin up hun, everything might be ok yet xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh caz hunny. I understand why you hate that bloody place too. Keep us updated and sending you all the love and sticky vibes in the world. Don't ever give up hope sweetheart :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Cazza, I know you must be really going through it at the moment. Please remember that all pregnancies are different so the chances are this is just old blood coming out. I will keep everything crossed for you though honey.. you deserve to be happy. Please talk to your OH as you can't go through this worry on your own. Talk to us too.. we are all here for you. Love and hugs Fishy xx


----------



## char63

Oh Caz, hope your gonna be ok, thinking of you, you must keep positive babe x


----------



## elixir

hunnycat said:


> elixir said:
> 
> 
> hey emzy wemzy im so glad ur beanie is ok and perfect!i have some weird little crampy kinda pains(actually more like twinges )all over my tummy. oh well, gotta wait it out! happy thoughts!!
> 
> How are you feeling Elixir? Hoping we all have the same sort of gastric issues :) Have you been to the doctor yet? I go on Tuesday just to see that all is good.Click to expand...

 hi hunny cat, im doing great, thanks!! ya its probably just gastric issues and stuff stretching and all.ya i have been to the doc, she said to not worry,ev thing seems ok. first scan on 15th. i had some lower back pain too, so she did tell me that if it gets too bad, she wd start me on progesterone supplements to support the pregnancy.good luck on tue for ur doc appt!ur bean wd b perfect!


----------



## cazza22

Thank you girls your all so wonderful u make me cry :-(. I am trying to stay hopeful i promise, Ive just spoke wiv OH and he was all positive and i sort of maybe burst that positive bubble which was awful i feel so bad. 
Im praying ur all right and things will be differnt this time as i still have no blood whatsoever just like a dark yellow shade on my tissue (i always buy white tissue paper so i can see) i mean thats obsessive right??? but that is how it has started in the past 
:-( I swear its not healthy to be this way im a wreck. OH is buying a Digi so i know if bubs is still growing i should defo have a 3+ by now i told him not to coz i dont wanna know and then be on my own all day tomorrow while he's out working i'll be a mess if im on my own knowing bubs has left me :-( but he said hes gonna get one so i'll let u know if he does??? God i just wanna scream aaaarrrggghhhhh!!! Im so sad right now girls i just need cuddles . Thank you for all ur lovely words lov ya's lots like jelly tots Caz x


----------



## LittleAurora

oh feck!! my fingers are crossed!! ....its hard to type but ill keep them that way!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

cazza22 said:


> Thank you girls your all so wonderful u make me cry :-(. I am trying to stay hopeful i promise, Ive just spoke wiv OH and he was all positive and i sort of maybe burst that positive bubble which was awful i feel so bad.
> Im praying ur all right and things will be differnt this time as i still have no blood whatsoever just like a dark yellow shade on my tissue (i always buy white tissue paper so i can see) i mean thats obsessive right??? but that is how it has started in the past
> :-( I swear its not healthy to be this way im a wreck. OH is buying a Digi so i know if bubs is still growing i should defo have a 3+ by now i told him not to coz i dont wanna know and then be on my own all day tomorrow while he's out working i'll be a mess if im on my own knowing bubs has left me :-( but he said hes gonna get one so i'll let u know if he does??? God i just wanna scream aaaarrrggghhhhh!!! Im so sad right now girls i just need cuddles . Thank you for all ur lovely words lov ya's lots like jelly tots Caz x

Aww Caz :cry: Don't be upset (easier said than done I know). I know it must be worrying after all you have been through, but try to be positive as someone else already said every pregnancy is different. It's funny you say that about toilet paper, as I was quite glad that we bought blue this time so I can't analyse it! I'm hoping and praying everything will be fine for you and I'm sure it will :flower:

I've just noticed you're in Manchester too, just up the road from me :thumbup:

Chin up chick
xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi giys, can i be added to th 15th please. BFP two days ago and AF would have been due today. I had a MC last april and TCC since. had sharp pains earlier and am a bit worried, but im hoping that its nothing serious. Still early days


----------



## emzdreamgirl

cazza22 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Yey to 6 weeks!! Thanks Little A!
> 
> Cazza.. I was terrified by the cramping I'm getting. I didn't get a scan etc done but the GP at the hospital checked me over and told me it should be fine. Does your tummy hurt at all when you press it as that's one of the tests he did on me?
> 
> Yayyyyy babe ur 6 weeks :happydance: omg i cant wait to get outta the 5 week zone then ive passed my milestone for my last MC :happydance:!! Cant believe u had to go to the hospital huny :nope: glad everything is ok though whoop whoop!! No my tummy doesnt hurt when i press it in is that a good thing then?? never had that test b4. My cramps arent painfull just irratating and come and go? its more the backache thats worrying me because it feels like af cramp :shrug:. Im gonna stop moaning about it if i start bleeding then i'll panic but b4 then im just gonna chill!! Thanks for replying sweetie Lov Caz x x x:hugs:Click to expand...

thats exactly how i feel. i cant wait to get past the six week mark, as that was my MC date, i have crossed so much of my body that i cant cross anything else now! lol. I have shooting pains today and backache but af would have been due today so i think that miight be the reason. so worried though


----------



## TigerLady

Wow, this place is busy! :shock: I'm not gonna be able to keep up!

Caz, big :hugs: I hope this one sticks for you!! Sending loads of sticky :dust: you're way. Hopefully the brown tinge was just a spotting scare and not the start of something worse. :hugs:

Wishing4bfp - you can sometimes convince the mods to change your name if you really want. They usually want a really good excuse, but it never hurts to ask! They are the only ones that can do it... actually maybe only Wobs and SC can... but you can ask any mod and they can tell you.

Penguin77 - looks like you have back to back kiddos, too, eh? Yikes! It's doing my head in... the thought of two so young. :wacko:

Drazic!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: on the heartbeat!!!! :yipee: Can't tell you how over the moon I am for you, hon!!!!! :hugs: times a thousand!!!

I had an OB appt today (already scheduled) as I was going to talk to him about an IUD -- missed the boat on that one, didn't I!!! :haha: He booked me in for my first dating scan on 10 Feb. :thumbup: I'm looking forward to it!

For those that are wishing you had pg symptoms, of course, it is very common to not have any at all. But you may have some very subtle ones and just not recognize them quite yet. Some of the subtle ones I get: increased thirst, snotty nose (gross, I know), just a little more hungry, and tired at 2/3 pm for some reason! 

Either way, if you don't have them, maybe it means you will have an easy pg! That would be awesome!


----------



## TigerLady

EDG -- pains and backache are normal for early pg. I have pains all the time. I was just commenting last night that Meerkat is "digging her nails in" well. Ouch!

I had the same thing with Otter. It is not always a bad sign, so try not to stress too much. I know that is SOOOO hard!! With Otter I got so freaked out in first tri that DH actually yelled at me and said I was going to get so stressed that I would cause all the problems I was worried about! :blush: He was right. I HAD to calm down. It is so hard when you want something soooooo bad, though!


----------



## MamaBird

Oh Caz hun!! :hugs:

You have to stay positive even if it's REALLY hard! Like all the other lovely ladies said, every pregancy is different! Don't lose hope! I have everything crossed for you! 
xx


----------



## hunnycat

elixir said:


> hunnycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elixir said:
> 
> 
> hey emzy wemzy im so glad ur beanie is ok and perfect!i have some weird little crampy kinda pains(actually more like twinges )all over my tummy. oh well, gotta wait it out! happy thoughts!!
> 
> How are you feeling Elixir? Hoping we all have the same sort of gastric issues :) Have you been to the doctor yet? I go on Tuesday just to see that all is good.Click to expand...
> 
> hi hunny cat, im doing great, thanks!! ya its probably just gastric issues and stuff stretching and all.ya i have been to the doc, she said to not worry,ev thing seems ok. first scan on 15th. i had some lower back pain too, so she did tell me that if it gets too bad, she wd start me on progesterone supplements to support the pregnancy.good luck on tue for ur doc appt!ur bean wd b perfect!Click to expand...

So happy everything was ok for you Elixir! It's always nice to hear at this in between stage. When someone goes to the doctor to hear what similar people are going though :) You must be excited for the 15th yeah? :D I will let you know how Tuesday goes! :D :flower:


----------



## hunnycat

cazza22 said:


> Thank you girls your all so wonderful u make me cry :-(. I am trying to stay hopeful i promise, Ive just spoke wiv OH and he was all positive and i sort of maybe burst that positive bubble which was awful i feel so bad.
> Im praying ur all right and things will be differnt this time as i still have no blood whatsoever just like a dark yellow shade on my tissue (i always buy white tissue paper so i can see) i mean thats obsessive right??? but that is how it has started in the past
> :-( I swear its not healthy to be this way im a wreck. OH is buying a Digi so i know if bubs is still growing i should defo have a 3+ by now i told him not to coz i dont wanna know and then be on my own all day tomorrow while he's out working i'll be a mess if im on my own knowing bubs has left me :-( but he said hes gonna get one so i'll let u know if he does??? God i just wanna scream aaaarrrggghhhhh!!! Im so sad right now girls i just need cuddles . Thank you for all ur lovely words lov ya's lots like jelly tots Caz x

Cazza! You're in our thoughts! I think things are perfectly fine as I have been feeling some pulling and I know some woman who have bled their entire pregnancy and they say when it is old blood, that's all it is. Stay strong and stay positive and you want cuddles we are giving those too! Thinking of you, girl. :)


----------



## cazza22

Thanks Girls i feel ur cyber cuddles and it makes me smile  what would i do without u all!!! I'll keep u updated tomorrow x x x goodnight my lovelys lov caz x x x x (((((((((hugs)))))))))))


----------



## cazza22

emzdreamgirl said:


> cazza22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Yey to 6 weeks!! Thanks Little A!
> 
> Cazza.. I was terrified by the cramping I'm getting. I didn't get a scan etc done but the GP at the hospital checked me over and told me it should be fine. Does your tummy hurt at all when you press it as that's one of the tests he did on me?
> 
> Yayyyyy babe ur 6 weeks :happydance: omg i cant wait to get outta the 5 week zone then ive passed my milestone for my last MC :happydance:!! Cant believe u had to go to the hospital huny :nope: glad everything is ok though whoop whoop!! No my tummy doesnt hurt when i press it in is that a good thing then?? never had that test b4. My cramps arent painfull just irratating and come and go? its more the backache thats worrying me because it feels like af cramp :shrug:. Im gonna stop moaning about it if i start bleeding then i'll panic but b4 then im just gonna chill!! Thanks for replying sweetie Lov Caz x x x:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thats exactly how i feel. i cant wait to get past the six week mark, as that was my MC date, i have crossed so much of my body that i cant cross anything else now! lol. I have shooting pains today and backache but af would have been due today so i think that miight be the reason. so worried thoughClick to expand...

Hey Huny bun yeah i think ur defo right about ur backache and pains i would most defo say that is because you are due on ur period it should calm down over the next couple of days or it might not like mine??? but i hope it does for u babe :shrug: Its so confusing itnt it lol and worrying!!:wacko: Fingers crossed we'll be fine although as you can see by my last posts im not optumistic but i am trying to remain positive :thumbup:. I'll speak to u again soon chicken take care of urself ok xxxxxxx lov caz xxxxxxxxx


----------



## pinkbow

Hey girls, i hope u dont mind me barging in lol...BUT i just noticed this thread and i was here this time last year!!!....:cloud9: i cant believe we're on a new sept pregnancy thread already its amazing where time goes lol!!

And basically i wanted to wish every one of u guys the best of luck and a Happy and Healthy 9months :hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

Hey TigerLady!

Congrats! I remember you from the preg sections last time!

Speak soon as I should be sleeping but just can't!


Emma,xx


----------



## TigerLady

Elmaxie! Another back to backer! :wacko:

haha! We are nuts!!


----------



## LittleAurora

morning girls..how are we all today?


----------



## Amy_T

Morning all! 

We are going to the doctors later to get the ball rolling with everything so very excited! Just want to get to the first scan!


----------



## elmaxie

Morning!

I am sooo tired as I just couldn't sleep at all last night.

I am also so hungry too but just don't know what I fancy which annoys OH as he keeps suggesting things but I just don't fancy them.

TigerLady I am begining to panic about having them so close lol bit late now though! I guess it's like having your first you don't know what to expect but soon fall into a routine....hoping it's the same with no2!!

Emma.xx


----------



## penguin77

elmaxie said:


> Morning!
> 
> TigerLady I am begining to panic about having them so close lol bit late now though! I guess it's like having your first you don't know what to expect but soon fall into a routine....hoping it's the same with no2!!
> 
> Emma.xx

I'm feelign exactly the same...reality of the mega hard work ahead is setting in....but i knwo it'll be worth it :thumbup:

:hugs:
x


----------



## elixir

i swear this site and this thread and u girls are Godsends! i log on and read up on u going thru what i am goin thru and its such a morale boost! wishing happy healthy pregnancies for us all!!!


----------



## cazza22

Morning my lovely's, Just thought id update where im at. Had no more "Yellow fluid" which is the best way i could describe:shrug: it thought i would wake up this morning to brown stuff which i was pleasantly suprised to not see. Also dont seem as crampy today aalthough that could be just coz im immune to the pain??? Got a banging headache though through crying n stressin. I did another digi which came up pregnant 2-3 weeks which is the one thing thats telling me bubs has died??? Either that or i ovulated late as u know i had a nightmare with positive opks the month i concieved???? i had like 12 days worth b4 i ran out (Weird) so we just :sex: like rabbits all month!! Do u think i am clutching at straws here or is this a possibility??? I did a digi 4 1/2 days ago and that too said 2-3 weeks. Im soooooo worried girls :cry: its just so unfair that i cannot just enjoy being pregnant without being such a wreck :cry:. Hope u and all ur beans are fine and dandy :thumbup: sticky baby dust too u all xxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## penguin77

cazza22 said:


> Morning my lovely's, Just thought id update where im at. Had no more "Yellow fluid" which is the best way i could describe:shrug: it thought i would wake up this morning to brown stuff which i was pleasantly suprised to not see. Also dont seem as crampy today aalthough that could be just coz im immune to the pain??? Got a banging headache though through crying n stressin. I did another digi which came up pregnant 2-3 weeks which is the one thing thats telling me bubs has died??? Either that or i ovulated late as u know i had a nightmare with positive opks the month i concieved???? i had like 12 days worth b4 i ran out (Weird) so we just :sex: like rabbits all month!! Do u think i am clutching at straws here or is this a possibility??? I did a digi 4 1/2 days ago and that too said 2-3 weeks. Im soooooo worried girls :cry: its just so unfair that i cannot just enjoy being pregnant without being such a wreck :cry:. Hope u and all ur beans are fine and dandy :thumbup: sticky baby dust too u all xxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxx :hugs:

Hey hun :hugs:

I've missed your previous posts but i get the gist with you update. With all you've been through i think maybe you should contact a midwife or A&E and insist on a scan to check you out. If you continue this way you'll make yourself ill...and we don't want that......so for sanity sake please call.
I hope this turns out ok for you and you're worrying over nothing :hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

I heard that the conception indicator isn't reliable. The only way to put your mind at rest is speak to your midwife or Dr.

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

LittleAurora said:


> I heard that the conception indicator isn't reliable. The only way to put your mind at rest is speak to your midwife or Dr.
> 
> Fingers crossed xx


I've heard the same. Speak to your doc Caz- I'm sure everything is fine :flower:

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Afternoon ladies!

Well, I had a rubbish nights sleep then woke up this morning feeling really sick. I managed to get back to sleep for a bit then woke up again and spent most of the morning throwing up, before getting back in bed! I've only just got up again and I'm meant to be doing uni work today, but I feel dreadful!

How are you all doing today?

xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I cant wait to get morning sickness!!! i know that sounds weird but it will be a good indication that everything is ok and hormones are right etc....although at the moment i have nips like bullets (sorry tmi) so i can take that as a good sign.


----------



## stmw

I was feeling a bit sicky this morning, wasnt actually sick though :) boooo i dont like that feeling!! xxx


----------



## bubbles09

Hi may can i join :) my edd is around 14th September.. but i think its later than that.. following my calcuation its 14th Sept :) how are you all feeling ? xx


----------



## TigerLady

I'm feeling decidedly unpregnant today! :happydance: I find that a godsend. Well, actually, I am totally shattered, but I can't decide if I should put that down to being pg, being up all night with a sick 5 month old, or both. :haha:

Caz, my advice is to ignore those digis and do not ...NOT.. take another one. :ban: They will only do your head in for now. If you are stressed, try to get a quant hcg done. That is the best thing atm. I think it is a bit early for an early scan... you are likely to see very little which will only do your head in more. :wacko:

I'm glad I am not the only back to backer freaking out just a bit! haha!


----------



## SpelmanMommy

bubbles09 said:


> Hi may can i join :) my edd is around 14th September.. but i think its later than that.. following my calcuation its 14th Sept :) how are you all feeling ? xx

congrats on ur :bfp: and welcome :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats and welcome!


----------



## HanD

Hey Ladies can i join in. My EDD is 14th September. X


----------



## Drazic<3

Caz, you need some reassurance babes. Have you booked a midwife appointment? If not, get to the docs sweetheart :hugs:

I am alright today, just feeling a bit down as OH has been made redundant. Good timing hey!? Otherwise I'm okay. Still not being sick but feel sick on and off, and when it's on, it's truely ON! Very tired and bloated chest and tummy. Only weird thing is a 'tugging' feeling in my tummy, not sure what it means but I don't like it!

Welcome to all the new bfps!! :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Tugging is baby settling in and is normal and good! :)


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Drazic am so sorry to hear about your hubby!:hugs:

I am sure everything will sort itself out.

Well today I have had nausea on and off and have been VERY hormonal. To the point I almost chucked my hubby out:blush:
He just really annoyes me....but basically last time we got our BFP I found porn on the computer and the same has happened this time:cry: I mean its not as though we dont :sex: any more as we do but he is saying he felt low as we have had alot of grief from his folks....but anyway we worked through it but today it just kinda hit me and made me feel low and ugly:dohh:

But we are all good now and if anything I have a tidy house and he ahs watched Nathan all day and is putting him to bed right now:thumbup:

How are you all doing?

Its so nice to see more people gettign BFP and joinging us!

Emma.xx


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: Emma


----------



## SpelmanMommy

stmw said:


> I was feeling a bit sicky this morning, wasnt actually sick though :) boooo i dont like that feeling!! xxx

ive been feeling like that for days especially after i eat and i know what you mean! its the worst feeling!!


----------



## cazza22

Drazic<3 said:


> Caz, you need some reassurance babes. Have you booked a midwife appointment? If not, get to the docs sweetheart :hugs:
> 
> Hey Drazic hope ur ok hun im sure the tugging is bubs making room :baby: i know its still nerve wracking any kind of ache pain or pull is after what you have been through hun! Ur normal to worry we all are.
> 
> And My OH got made redundant last year so i know how u feel he found a new job within a fortnight tho and to be honest it was a godsend because because he loves it :winkwink: plus he used to work away ALOT and now never :happydance: its fab having him home, so fingers crossed ur fella will find somethng soon :thumbup:.
> 
> I rang my midwife today and she said go to the EPU if im bleeding or cramping badly but not with brown blood even with my history they are turning people away who arent emergencies due to them being short staffed coz of the snow :growlmad: god damn snow i swear this country cannot cope with any type of weather change its pathetic. So far so good tho ive had no cramps or bleeding :shrug: so now im just totally confused by the pregnancy test i really wish i hadnt of done that digi now coz its only made me worry :cry:.
> 
> Im just gonna see how i get on tonight and obviously if there is any change i'll be right down to the EPU = aka the worst place on earth!!!!I'll let u know the score though girls thanks for all your concern i lov yas loads :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

oh my sickness is def worse in the evening :(

last night i had the worst pain in my tummy i have never felt pain like it, and I did the biggest farts i have ever done in my life so i think it was def trapped wind! I have never had wind trapped like that before! Today i still feel very tender. Any one else experienced this? like it was excruciating, i nearly passed out! 

other than that not too bad


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cazza.. I know this is really naughty of me but I would be tempted to phone the EPU and tell them you've had a small amount of blood. I know I shouldn't say this but I can only imagine what is going through your head right now.

I'm feeling very un-pregnant today! Although my thirst and sore BBs are reminding me every so often!

Welcome to all the new September ladies!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Little A - I think it was trapped wind that gave me those bad cramps the other day! I was in so much pain and it scared the living daylights out of me. x


----------



## LittleAurora

it was so sore!! I don't know how i didn't pass out, i was on the verge! Lil I nearly called and ambulance it was so sore!! Could you imagine the embarrassment!! Dr: Oh nothing to worry about Aurora it was just a trapped fart! lol I would die lol!


----------



## LittleAurora

oh and i was thinking the same thing about the blood cazza!


----------



## MrsC71

Hi Cazza

glad to hear you've not had any more bleeding, hopefully that's your scare past and things will settle down now :hugs:

sending you loads of sticky :dust:

Cxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I was just lucky nothing popped out when he pressed my tummy for sign of pain!!


----------



## Drazic<3

:hugs: Emma and Cazza.

Caz, thanks babes. I know where you are and it's horrible and I am thinking of you. Oh how I hate the EPU. It's bloody awful. In our hospital it's at the back of the Gyne ward and they have used green garden trellis to divide the two. I HATE that scan room, it's so dark. When my Mum went in there she was like "Why do they have no baby stuff up?" or something like that and I think we all know why. BLOODY EPU. Though, I would be tempted too. You don't need the stress of waiting anymore. I would say it. Sending loads of hugs :hugs: Oh, and ignore the digi, they are so unreliable, especially as you get further on. 

I have loads of pains tonight and constipation and I think I only have myself to blame. I ate an entire share bag of onion rings :rofl: I just NEEDED too! I have craved them for days and then went mental and now I haven't been poopies alllll day. It hurts!


----------



## penguin77

Fish&Chips said:


> Little A - I think it was trapped wind that gave me those bad cramps the other day! I was in so much pain and it scared the living daylights out of me. x

Me too hun...... Ive had the same 2 nights running but didnt realise till last night it was trapped wind-god it was bad last night....at least I know not to worry about it now :thumbup:

:hugs:
xx


----------



## penguin77

Drazic<3 said:


> :hugs: Emma and Cazza.
> I have loads of pains tonight and constipation and I think I only have myself to blame. I ate an entire share bag of onion rings :rofl: I just NEEDED too! I have craved them for days and then went mental and now I haven't been poopies alllll day. It hurts!

I know i shouldnt but i cant help it :rofl::rofl::rofl:

xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies!

My god I cant get enough of carrot stick and houmous....I dont even like houmous! I hope its not bad and fattening for you as I have a meeting with a dietician next Thursday(my last pregnancy I had a BMI of 40 and took part in a study and thought I would make the most out of the NHS byt agreeing to see a dietician...only took best part of a year to get my appointment through!)

So I know its chickpeas but is there any "Bad" stuff in it???:shrug:

LOL wind was a pregnancy sign for me....I was tooting in the days leading up to BFP!:haha:

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

My oh says houmous is good for you. Full of protein but it'll make you gassy!! Uh oh!


----------



## MamaBird

elmaxie said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> My god I cant get enough of carrot stick and houmous....I dont even like houmous! I hope its not bad and fattening for you as I have a meeting with a dietician next Thursday(my last pregnancy I had a BMI of 40 and took part in a study and thought I would make the most out of the NHS byt agreeing to see a dietician...only took best part of a year to get my appointment through!)
> 
> So I know its chickpeas but is there any "Bad" stuff in it???:shrug:
> 
> LOL wind was a pregnancy sign for me....I was tooting in the days leading up to BFP!:haha:
> 
> Emma.xx

Hummus is definitely a healthy choice! It does have some fat...but from "good oils" so I think you are good!! Unless you are eating an entire back of nacho chips with it! :haha:


----------



## elmaxie

Thanks! LOL I dont think I could get more gassy....lucky its all coming out as I might float away.....:blush:

I had cravings with Nathan for fruit and veg....and was repelled by chocolate.

No such luck with the chocolate this time but mmmm loving the houmous!


----------



## MamaBird

BTW ladies! I requested that name change and Wobbles accepted!!! 

It is now MamaBird (as you can see) instead of Wishing4bfp!

xx

P.S. Fishy, you think you could change it on the first page with our dates? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

There you go my lovely!! No longer wishing for that BFP.. you are now Mamabird! whoo hoo! x


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> There you go my lovely!! No longer wishing for that BFP.. you are now Mamabird! whoo hoo! x

I know!!! :happydance: It's kind of exciting even if it's just a name!!

I didn't even really think when I created the account...I was just so frustrated by my TWW that I needed to change my thoughts and stumbled on this forum. Wishing4bfp seemed appropriate since I so wished for that :bfp: when I tested!

That's it though...you get once name change...next time it will be refused she informed me! but that's fine...MamaBird is more appropriate...my closest friends all call me Bird (an old teasing childhood nickname coming from Bird shit because my name is Brigitte). I used to hate it...but as we grew up the shortened it to Bird and now it suits me just fine! :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Very cute! I wont tell you what my nicknames were as they are quite rude! lol


----------



## elmaxie

Wooohooo lovin the new name Mamabird!

Fish&chips...now you have to tell us!

Again I should be sleeping but I just can't switch off, anyone else like this??

Am gonna do my final digi tomorrow and hope I get a 3+....if not I will be puzzled and probably have to buy another lol


Xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

No I can't.. the mods will take away my membership and then I won't know what to do with myself!! lol. I didn't earn these nicknames.. they just rhymed with my name!


----------



## Elphaba

Hi,

I'm just creeping over into 1st Tri for the first time. Can you add me to 13th September?

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all!!


----------



## TigerLady

I am shattered but suffering from insomnia -- so yeah, I can't seem to switch off either! Watch, just as I get to sleep, Otter will wake up and want fed. :haha:

Mammabird, I like the new name!

:wave: Elphaba


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Hi ladies,

Sill beliving this is my mouth! So far AF hasn't come and yesterday she was due. Sunday i'm going to test. When i get a bfp. I will come into this group since this baby will be born in September.

Please do not judge me or put me down for symptom spotting. But this cycle been weird. I'm dizzy, stomach issues and cramps. 

Was there anything out of the norm with you, that made you think something is going on or you maybe pregnant before you found out you were pregnant or saw your :bfp: ? :hugs::hugs: Thanks ladies


----------



## TigerLady

I had the same symptoms with both my pregnancies:

increased thirst and hunger
implantation spotting at 7-9 dpo
Metallic taste in my mouth briefly for one day
increased lotiony CM
(tmi) different smell to the CM -- I didn't put it to my nose or anything! :rofl: But I could smell it when I wiped and checked consistency. During the first pg I knew it smelt strange, but didn't know why. During this one the instant I smelled it, I was like "Oh goodness... that is the pregnancy smell!!"


----------



## elixir

hi dipar, hoping u get ur bfp!!i felt just lower back pain before i got my bfp. 
loving ur new name mamabird!


----------



## Elphaba

My symptoms were mostly the same as AF symptoms - mild cramps and tender breasts. However, I have also been super hungry and at the same time off some foods I normally love.

I really didn't think I would actually get my :bfp: this month though but tested anyway on CD35 (my cycles do tend to vary in length so not sure I was necessarily 'late' but average is 32 days).


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

TigerLady said:


> I had the same symptoms with both my pregnancies:
> 
> increased thirst and hunger
> implantation spotting at 7-9 dpo
> Metallic taste in my mouth briefly for one day
> increased lotiony CM
> (tmi) different smell to the CM -- I didn't put it to my nose or anything! :rofl: But I could smell it when I wiped and checked consistency. During the first pg I knew it smelt strange, but didn't know why. During this one the instant I smelled it, I was like "Oh goodness... that is the pregnancy smell!!"

TigerLady,

The TMI things are very normal for me. I have a problem with TMD(To Much Details..I'm talking about myself lol) So tmi i'm not uncomfortable about. I thought I was the only one. I have 2 kids now. So this one would be baby number 3. And my CM smelled different(not skinky) but different.


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

elixir said:


> hi dipar, hoping u get ur bfp!!i felt just lower back pain before i got my bfp.
> loving ur new name mamabird!

elixir,

I like your picture of Strawberry Short-Cake. I use to have the doll and she smelled just like strawberry with wip cream and sugar. And also that's making me hungry for Strawberries lol. Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Dipar_Butt3

Thanks ladies. When i found out i'm pregnant. Then i would have to take my ttc tricker off, because it shows i'm in my next cycle and AF hasn't came so far!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome Elphaba! Congratulations on your BFP! Is your name Elphaba or are you a big fan of the musical Wicked?! x

Dipar_Butt3 - Fingers crossed for your BFP this month! I didn't get much in the way of symptoms. I had slight heartburn every day and got a migraine. My gums bleed a bit and there was a lot more cm than usual.

Good luck! x


----------



## LittleAurora

welcome newbies!

as for symptoms...none really...sore nipps thats about it. lol


----------



## char63

LittleAurora said:


> welcome newbies!
> 
> as for symptoms...none really...sore nipps thats about it. lol

Exactly the same as me, I wish I had more tho, just more re-assuring.


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey hey new Mummas-to-be,

As for me, the only symptom I got was weird blocked but not blocked nose. Had it with Edan and had it for weeks already. 

Up to now, still don't have tonnes of symptoms other that always tired, boobs occasionally sore but swollen, feeling sick on and off at different times of day, and constipation.


----------



## LittleAurora

oh i have some more now...tiredness and evening sickness YUCK! 
I thought it was just in the 2ww we were talking about! lol


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies!!!! 

How are we all today? (esp you Cazza.... did you go to epu?) 

I haven't been on for a while - ok, a day - because yesterday I had to brave the cold and go in to uni. It was PANTS! Then I went for a meal with my closest girlies to celebrate my engagement (OH popped the qn on Christmas eve), and by the time I got back I was knackered. Anywhoo, I ended up telling the girls about my preg - well, they all guessed when I declined a glass of Rose! I know it's early, but they are the ones who helped me through my mc in 2004, so I'd only tell them if things went wrong anyway. What about you ladies? Who have you told - if anyone? I'm really worried about telling any other people incase it goes wrong. 

As for symptoms, I'm still cramping, and I'm really tired. But before my BFP I felt sick, crampy and my bbs got bigger - no increase in CM though. Hope that helps! 

I'm worried at the moment for my friend. She's 30 wks, but the baby hasn't moved for 3 days so she went to get checked out. Turns out that the baby is only measuring 26 cms, which is about right for 22/23 weeks. Heartbeat is fine, but she's not got much fluid (hence why she's not moving too much). They are keeping her in now for another 4 - 6 weeks, when she can have a c section. But, if things get worse, they already have an incubator on standby. What do we think? 

Also, my OH's best friend and his fiancee have just lost their bud at 7 weeks. I don't know the ins and outs of it as we're not that close (and OH hasn't asked cos apparently 'blokes don't talk about stuff like that'), but I sent her a text saying i'm here if she needs to talk etc etc. Thing is, she doesn't know I'm expecting. She told everyone by putting it on facebook at 5 weeks cos she was really excited (they'd been trying a while I think), but we haven't told them yet. I'm dreading having to break the news to her. Hopefully, by the time we tell them, they'll have another bub on the way. I know how awful it is - my friend at work was told me she was expecting twins the week after my mc. I really don't wanna hurt someone else that much! 

Wow - sorry for the essay ladies. If I put this much effort into my uni work, It'd be done by now!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Yaay! Congrats on the engagement opticalillus5!! Made up for you! And sorry to hear about your friends :sad2: I hope everything turns out ok.

Well I wasn't on much yesterday either. I was sooo sick yesterday and spend most of the day either in the bathroom or in bed. When hubby got home from work I was feeling a lot better but feeling very miserable and sorry for myself so he took me bowling to cheer me up, which was nice. We got in at about 10:30 and I was absolutely knackered so went to bed and I have only just got up at midday! How am I so tired!? I'm teaching next week and I don't know how I'm going to manage! On a good note though, when I got up hubby had done all the housework! He's such an angel :dishes::hangwashing::laundry:

Welcome and congrats to the new bfps!! Oh and as for symptoms before bfp... not much really, but I was overly emotional, had sore boobies and also had the different smelling cm thing! 

Oh and yay for the name change mamabird! :happydance: I'll have to change my sig now...

How are you all doing?

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and by the way, my hubby has started his own blog about becoming a dad. He is a writer by trade, so it's quite well written and funny. If any of you are interested in reading it then the link is https://thenewdaddyblog.blogspot.com/ and you can follow it if you want to get his updates :flower:

xx


----------



## stmw

Emzywemzy said:


> Oh and by the way, my hubby has started his own blog about becoming a dad. He is a writer by trade, so it's quite well written and funny. If any of you are interested in reading it then the link is https://thenewdaddyblog.blogspot.com/ and you can follow it if you want to get his updates :flower:
> 
> xx

ive read all of it, and i think he is an amazing writer!! I was giggling and everything - thats just great :)

xxx


----------



## penguin77

Hello lovely new ladies...:flower:

opticalillus5 - Congrats on the engagement :happydance::happydance: Sorry your friends are having a hard time....hope everything works out :hugs:

emzywemzy- Your hubby is spoiling you...since he's so good you can tell him he can clean all the time :haha: Oh....i'll have a gander on the blog later too....:thumbup:

Didnt have much symptoms in the 2ww...just an achy BB (yes just the one :haha:) and quite emotional and an increase in CM.
Dont have much more now either......boobs feel a bit tender at times......have had random bouts of queasyness in the last week...and mega trapped wind for a few days.

I think we symptom spot so much in the 2ww that we expect so much more when we actually fall pregnant :dohh:

:hugs:
xx


----------



## penguin77

Emzywemzy said:


> Oh and by the way, my hubby has started his own blog about becoming a dad. He is a writer by trade, so it's quite well written and funny. If any of you are interested in reading it then the link is https://thenewdaddyblog.blogspot.com/ and you can follow it if you want to get his updates :flower:
> 
> xx


I loved it :thumbup: 

It's a refreshing chance to have a male point of view.......oh and the cat litter fiasco was hilarious :haha:

You could put the web link in your sig..... i'd definitely catch up on the blog if i saw your post and the link was in your sig....

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

penguin77 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way, my hubby has started his own blog about becoming a dad. He is a writer by trade, so it's quite well written and funny. If any of you are interested in reading it then the link is https://thenewdaddyblog.blogspot.com/ and you can follow it if you want to get his updates :flower:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> I loved it :thumbup:
> 
> It's a refreshing chance to have a male point of view.......oh and the cat litter fiasco was hilarious :haha:
> 
> You could put the web link in your sig..... i'd definitely catch up on the blog if i saw your post and the link was in your sig....
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Glad you enjoyed it! It makes me laugh anyway! Good idea about the signature, I'll pop the link in now x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hi guys

Just need a bit of advice. I went to see GP on Friday and i have an appointment to see midwife next week. Im worried because of previous miscarriage and i want to make sure everything is ok. Will they do a blood test anyway to check HCG or would i have to ask about having one done? would they check that at 5 weeks? Im worrying myself silly cos i have almost convinced myself that its going to happen again, i cant even think more than a day ahead. I currently have sore boobs (they feel bruised in the middle) and have the odd twinge and back muscle twinge. The other day i had some bad shooting pains right through the middle of me but i havent felt anything since and no bleeding, so im just worrying myself about nothing i guess:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

oh an stmw, i just noticed that you have your first MW appointment on the same day as me!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aw Emz, try not to worry sweetie. I think if you mention to your midwife that you are worried and ask for hcg tests for reassurance, they may do them for you. I had a bit of a scare at just over 5 weeks and they tested me, so I'm sure they will if you are scared. It's understandable that you are worried, but try not to hun. Every pregnancy is different xx


----------



## stmw

emzdreamgirl said:


> oh an stmw, i just noticed that you have your first MW appointment on the same day as me!


Oooo exciting times!!!!

xxxx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Emzywemzy....I saw that you wrote that your OH name is Matt. Im Emma too and My OH is MATT!!! how strange!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Emzywemzy said:


> Aw Emz, try not to worry sweetie. I think if you mention to your midwife that you are worried and ask for hcg tests for reassurance, they may do them for you. I had a bit of a scare at just over 5 weeks and they tested me, so I'm sure they will if you are scared. It's understandable that you are worried, but try not to hun. Every pregnancy is different xx

yeah i guess. I think worrying is probably the worst thing i can do for my body. I have a dreadful cold at the moment and nearly passed out in Tescos ...doh! Felt dizzy and sick so rushed home and have spent the afternoon in bed. weird for me as i dont normally feel that ill with a normal cold, generally healthy person. 

What vitamins etc are you guys taking? ive been taking a 'busy b' vitamin (weird name!) from Holland and barrett. Been taking since ovulation. Only problem is it turns your wee bright yellow!!!! lol.


----------



## Emzywemzy

emzdreamgirl said:


> Emzywemzy....I saw that you wrote that your OH name is Matt. Im Emma too and My OH is MATT!!! how strange!

Ohh freaky!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

emzdreamgirl said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Aw Emz, try not to worry sweetie. I think if you mention to your midwife that you are worried and ask for hcg tests for reassurance, they may do them for you. I had a bit of a scare at just over 5 weeks and they tested me, so I'm sure they will if you are scared. It's understandable that you are worried, but try not to hun. Every pregnancy is different xx
> 
> yeah i guess. I think worrying is probably the worst thing i can do for my body. I have a dreadful cold at the moment and nearly passed out in Tescos ...doh! Felt dizzy and sick so rushed home and have spent the afternoon in bed. weird for me as i dont normally feel that ill with a normal cold, generally healthy person.
> 
> What vitamins etc are you guys taking? ive been taking a 'busy b' vitamin (weird name!) from Holland and barrett. Been taking since ovulation. Only problem is it turns your wee bright yellow!!!! lol.Click to expand...

I was like that yesterday, felt rotten and spent the day in bed which is not like me either. I've just been sort of moping around the house today as well, although I don't feel sick today, I just feel a bit fed up and also have a bit of a cold. And it's too freezing to go out!!

I'm only taking folic acid at the moment x


----------



## Elphaba

Fish&Chips said:


> Welcome Elphaba! Congratulations on your BFP! Is your name Elphaba or are you a big fan of the musical Wicked?! x
> 
> Dipar_Butt3 - Fingers crossed for your BFP this month! I didn't get much in the way of symptoms. I had slight heartburn every day and got a migraine. My gums bleed a bit and there was a lot more cm than usual.
> 
> Good luck! x

Thanks, hun! I picked Elphaba after Wicked, yes :thumbup:. My real name is Kerry.


----------



## Zo23

Hi everybody- my name is Nicole and I am due Sept. 9th. That puts me at 5wks 3days. I have no symptoms yet, and just like a lot of other people here, I am driving myself crazy with worry. I know that there is no need to worry at this stage but thats not really helping. I finally got pregnant after my third IUI and it was such a relief to know that it could work for me. I'm hoping to find some other women in the same position who can worry with me and reassure me when I am being silly. So hello to everyone!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi Nicole,

Yeah i think we are all in some way worrying (see my moan above!). Its not until i have a scan that i am actually going to believe that im pregnant and everything is going to be ok. At the moment i am just a bag of nerves!!


----------



## TigerLady

Welcome Zo and congrats!!! Wonderful news that you finally got your bfp after three iui! :happydance: Worry is normal! It never stops... I still worry about my 6 month now as much (if not more!) than I did when I was in first tri with him! :dohh:


----------



## elixir

hey dipar, me too i loved strawberry shortcake as a kid, and totally craving strawberries and cream all the time hehe! 
emzywemzy, babes hope u feel better soon! ur hubby is a darling though isnt he? bless him!!! so sweet. my hubby outta town for a coupla days and i have taken a month off work(they were v supportive), so feeling lonely and down:( 
new sep moms, happy pregnancies!!!


----------



## elixir

and Zo we are ALL worrying, i swear i have posted threads about having no symptoms!! we r all here for each other. good luck


----------



## elixir

and emzywemzy im taking only folic acid at the moment too!!!we really are bump buddies arent we???:winkwink:i took vit for a coupla days but they were pretty high in zinc and some b vits and my OB said folic acid is enough in the first tri if ur eating healthy and otherwise fit.u need iron and calcium and supplements in second tri. but its diff with ev person and their doc, this is just me.


----------



## elmaxie

Hiya Ladies!

Gosh we have been busy!

Congrats on your engagement! And so sorry about your friend!

Welcome to everyone who has come and joined us:happydance:

I have had a very hormonal day....due to wanting to buy a few goldfish!:blush:

I threw a right strop in the pets at home as the "girl" refused to sell me 2 99p goldfish as my tank had only been set up for 2 days and not 7 days which is what their policy is:growlmad:
I mean come on I have had fish for years (well not in the last few years) and so have my family all kept fish.....gah it just mad me so mad so I walked out and went mad at OH and cried quite alot....over fish:haha:

I can laugh at myself now but am still annoyed at the shop. I can buy reptiles from there and the info for care they give is bad (I own a tortoise and for a while they sold them with really harmful aftercare and housing instructions) but I cant buy a few goldfish!:dohh:

Sorry...I am going to stop ranting on.


Well I am having pizza for tea...OH has gone out to brave the snow and ice to get it too. Just hope I enjoy it when it arrives as with Nathan I used to want pizza but felt so sick by the smell when it arrived.

Oh I did a digi today and got a 3+ and it came up quite quickly too!

I am taking a pregnancy vitamin which contains folic acid. Before this it was just folic acid on its own but I ran out and these were on offer.

Whats everyone up to this cold Saturday night??

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

elmaxie said:


> Hiya Ladies!
> 
> Gosh we have been busy!
> 
> Congrats on your engagement! And so sorry about your friend!
> 
> Welcome to everyone who has come and joined us:happydance:
> 
> I have had a very hormonal day....due to wanting to buy a few goldfish!:blush:
> 
> I threw a right strop in the pets at home as the "girl" refused to sell me 2 99p goldfish as my tank had only been set up for 2 days and not 7 days which is what their policy is:growlmad:
> I mean come on I have had fish for years (well not in the last few years) and so have my family all kept fish.....gah it just mad me so mad so I walked out and went mad at OH and cried quite alot....over fish:haha:
> 
> I can laugh at myself now but am still annoyed at the shop. I can buy reptiles from there and the info for care they give is bad (I own a tortoise and for a while they sold them with really harmful aftercare and housing instructions) but I cant buy a few goldfish!:dohh:
> 
> Sorry...I am going to stop ranting on.
> 
> 
> Well I am having pizza for tea...OH has gone out to brave the snow and ice to get it too. Just hope I enjoy it when it arrives as with Nathan I used to want pizza but felt so sick by the smell when it arrived.
> 
> Oh I did a digi today and got a 3+ and it came up quite quickly too!
> 
> I am taking a pregnancy vitamin which contains folic acid. Before this it was just folic acid on its own but I ran out and these were on offer.
> 
> Whats everyone up to this cold Saturday night??
> 
> Emma.xx

We're having pizza too (dominos yum!) and watching a film with hubby later. Can't decide between forrest gump and cable guy. I like both... hmmm...

It is freezing isn't it? My house feels sooo cold tonight, so blankets definately required! 

I have had a hormonal day as well, been moping around and just keep getting the hump and crying for no reason! I swear hubby thinks I have gone insane lol :wacko: x


----------



## Emzywemzy

ps I hate pets at home- they did the same to me with goldfish a few years ago, then when they finally let me get some they died the next day :growlmad:


----------



## Bonnie_Parker

x :kiss: Hey Everyone (",) x

x Im 21 Currently 6 Weeks Pregnant And My EDD Is 4th September! x

x Hope Everyone Is Good In Here Tonight :hugs: x


----------



## LauraLy

Hi Ladies! :wave: I'm Laura!

I can't believe that I am over here and posting on this thread! Its such a weird feeling! :happydance: I just got my :bfp: early this morning....ok it was 230am (as I wanted to ensure it was fmu! :winkwink: ) A little about me...we are freshly pregnant with our 1st...today is DH's 29th birthday (how about a bfp for a present :thumbup:) and I am 28. We do have 3 fur babies...2 female dogs and 1 male cat :wacko: We have been TTC for one year this month! Our EDD is September 18th :yipee: I look forward to a H&H 9 months and getting to know all of you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Zo23

elixir said:


> and Zo we are ALL worrying, i swear i have posted threads about having no symptoms!! we r all here for each other. good luck

THanks everybody. I figured this would be a good place to find people who feel as crazy as I do. 

So has everyone here told there parents or other family members? Its my FIL's bday this weekend so I think that would be a good time to tell them...


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hello ladies. My EDD is Sept 10. I have not been posting a lot on this forum cause I think I am too worried because of my previous mmc in sept of 09. I am 5 weeks and 2 days. I have not felt a lot of symptoms except a lil nausea at night. I have a little bit of cramps and I am terribly thirsty. I just had my HCG levels tested. I get the results Monday. I hate waiting. This is the time I started spotting with my last mmc. I can't help but obsess with checking my undies for blood

Cazza- I'm sorry for your stress right now...I know you must be worried. I know how you feel.

Well ladies thank you for the posts it helps me keep track of my own symptoms and compare. thanks


----------



## bubbles09

Hellooo everyone!! LOL love ur OH'S blog.. he takes a good care of u :) 
when did everyone start feeling sick? or actually vomitted? i started having horrible m/s with my son at 9 weeks i think! xxx


----------



## hunnycat

Wow! I have missed so much being off for a couple of days :D How are all of you ladies? And welcome to you new mommas-to-be! Emzy! I love you OH blog! I actually write a blog every single day but since I have lots of readers I don't want them to find out I am pregnant before I tell people, but as soon as 12 weeks are up to tell the world I am totally going to add it for you all to check out! 

I have a question for you ladies!

When are you going to tell your friends? Have you already told the people you needed to or are you still waiting until you are further along? I have told my close family, but I know if I waited too long that a best friend or two might be offended, but I know they may let it slip if I told them right now... 

Any suggestions? I'm really torn and have been thinking about it all weekend. I am officially 6 weeks today and I am not too sure what is best.:nope:

Thank you lovelies!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey all you new ladies and welcome!!

Hunnycat, can't wait to read your blog! As for telling people, I told my mum and dad straight away (which automatically meant that my sister and her boyfriend also found out!) and we also told two close friends, as we decided to cancel our NYE party and they were wondering why. Since I had to go to hospital, Matt told his boss as he had to leave work early to come with me and his boss promptly announced it to another colleague!! Some people are unbelievable! As for everyone else, we are not telling them until after our 12 week scan. It's hard to keep it a secret though!

I think it's up to you whether you do or don't tell people, but for me I've only told the people I would tell if something went wrong anyway and the people I could call on for support x


----------



## tina_h75

Hi, my edd is 13th September :happydance:


----------



## TigerLady

Hello to all the new ladies! :wave:

I have told everyone but work. My DH is rubbish at keeping secrets. With the first one he said he wanted to wait until 12 weeks... but then started blabbing to everyone 2 days after I got my bfp at 5 weeks. :rofl: Same with this one. He told our neighbor BEFORE I got my bfp as I had told him I thought I might be. Silly man. 

I haven't decided when I am going to tell work. I might wait until my first scan. It is more just because there have been sooooo many pgs there lately. My friend was out on mat leave, then I went out for Otter when she came back, then I came back and another coworker went out on mat leave (and is still gone), and then I will go shortly after she comes back again. :wacko:

I had a bit of red spotting last night and brown this morning. But it was my own fault and I expected it. :dohh: DH and I :sex: and I KNEW it was gonna cause spotting. Dummy me. Guess I will have to cut us off again for this pg during first tri. Drat it!! :hissy:

Ah well.


----------



## Emzywemzy

TigerLady said:


> Hello to all the new ladies! :wave:
> 
> I have told everyone but work. My DH is rubbish at keeping secrets. With the first one he said he wanted to wait until 12 weeks... but then started blabbing to everyone 2 days after I got my bfp at 5 weeks. :rofl: Same with this one. He told our neighbor BEFORE I got my bfp as I had told him I thought I might be. Silly man.
> 
> I haven't decided when I am going to tell work. I might wait until my first scan. It is more just because there have been sooooo many pgs there lately. My friend was out on mat leave, then I went out for Otter when she came back, then I came back and another coworker went out on mat leave (and is still gone), and then I will go shortly after she comes back again. :wacko:
> 
> I had a bit of red spotting last night and brown this morning. But it was my own fault and I expected it. :dohh: DH and I :sex: and I KNEW it was gonna cause spotting. Dummy me. Guess I will have to cut us off again for this pg during first tri. Drat it!! :hissy:
> 
> Ah well.

Hmm I've been wanting to :sex: but OH hasn't so we're not for now. I'm quite glad really as I think I'd freak if I bled!

xx


----------



## Zo23

hunnycat said:


> Any suggestions? I'm really torn and have been thinking about it all weekend. I am officially 6 weeks today and I am not too sure what is best.:nope:
> 
> Thank you lovelies!

I think I have decided to tell the people that I would want around me if something went wrong. For me, thats immediate family and my best friend.


----------



## TigerLady

Yeah, the spotting post :sex: scarred the daylights out of me with my first pg. Had me in tears and terrified every time. Thankfully I am more relaxed about it this time. Not everyone has spotting problems with sex in pg, so it may not happen to others. I think if you have a naturally low cervix (like mine), it is more likely to bleed when inflamed from early pg. 

Just my luck. :haha:


----------



## hshucksmith

9th September acc. to an online predictor!


----------



## elmaxie

I wanna have :BD: but since OH downloaded the porn its out for the moment:growlmad:

But I had spotting after with 1st preg too!

We have told my mum, dad, brother and a few good friends who I work with as few too so will be covered when I head back to work in feb....OH mum, dad and brother know too and a few good mates of his.

I dont know if I will tell work straight away...last preg they were so horrible and so were a few people I work with. I had really bad sickness so was off quite alot but so far I have had some nausea and thats it so if I can hide baby til 13 weeks I will....and if I can hold out longer I might just.

My main problem is I work in operating theatres. I do gynae, general and ortho so last preg ortho was out due to heavy lifting and using Xrays and also gynae was out as its soo busy and heavy too....so I might tell my boss after 12 week scan and try not to tell work collegues that I work with if I can avoid it.

I am away for an early ish night....am stuffed after eatting way too much pizza:sick:

Emma.xx


----------



## mayb_baby

sept 1 i have sore boobs and tired and have alevels next week!


----------



## LittleAurora

good mornig alL!!

We have told a few friends and our parents ans sisters.

I hardly slept at al last night and now im tired and stiff :(


----------



## elixir

hv told my parents and grand parents, sister and my parents in law. hubbys blabbed to his work colleagues though:wacko:


----------



## cazza22

Hey my gorgeous girlies and hellooooo all our Newbies :hi: Welcome and H&H 9 months to u all. Firstly can i just say THANKYOU SOOOOOOOOO MUCH for all your kind words and well wishes ur all fabulous :hugs::hugs:. And so heres my update:

Well since my little scare on thursday the light brown discharge ive had nothing??? :shrug: Not a hint of blood or even pink for that matter??? i have had no pains like either of my other 2 pregnancies i.e shooting sharp stabbing just mild cramps and clear discharge again? I didnt go to EPU due to them turning people away and there being 6-7 hour waits to be seen "no way hoesay" i aint waiting in there freezing my boobies off!! 

Still got majorly sore boobs and still knackered :sleep: so taking that as a positive :thumbup:. Got my midwife comin next week for my appointment to take bloods etc so she's gonna book me in for an early scan aswel so time will tell i guess but for the meantime i staying hopeful like everyone keeps telling me to be and what will be will be i've come to terms with the fact that i cant control anything especially after that scare. 

Anyway enough about me hows everyone?? Good i hope i need to catch up on the thread to see what u have all been up too :winkwink:. Speak soon girls xxxxxxxxxx ((((((((hugs))))))))) xxxxxxxxx Caz :kiss:


----------



## xcited4mybump

hello girls,i'm new here:happydance:
got my :bfp: 8/1/2010 and my edd is 16th sept:baby::kiss:

i'm sooooooooooo excited,i'd love to join this group and chat with everybody:happydance:this is such a wonderful time and i'm so on:cloud9:

best of luck all and i look forward to sharing this 1st 'very special' tri with you all:kiss:take care:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi, I think my EDD is 4th Sept (give or take as cant work out the dates at the mo).
Would love to join the group if you will have me as this is my first and i really dont have a clue! lol.

I dont really have any symptoms at the mo, which is worrying me a bit :S

Will pop back later :)


----------



## Heavenx

Hi All, 

My EDD is *8th Sept*, I'll be a September Mummy for the second time :) My first will be 2 this year on the 22nd.


----------



## penguin77

Hello....

Welcome to the newbies :happydance::happydance:

Cazza22- So glad things have settled down for you.....having the scan will hopefully ease some of your worries :hugs:

We haven't told anyone yet........we didnt tell family till approx 10 weeks last time either ...more so this time as I dont return to work from this maternity leave till the 21st of Jan :haha:
So i expect to dot he same....tell family at 10 weeks or so and then everyone else at 12 weeks all being well with our scan......still puzzled as to when to tell work though....i'm sure they'll be pleased i'm going off again 7 months after being back :rofl::rofl:
I'm not really bothered as they've had nearly 11 years hard graft....so they can live with it....:winkwink:

I feel absolutely exhausted today...and hubby has had to do overtime this weekend so he probably wont be home till 4pm....so i have an 8 to entertain....

xx
xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi girlies

Oh my god, the sickness is back with a vengeance! Last night we had a pizza which didn't go down too well and I ended up being sick then this morning I lay in until about 10:30 and by 11am I was throwing up again. Urrgh it's horrible! I just hope I'm ok tomorrow and tuesday as I am back on Teaching practice and being observed tomorrow! Not really sure what I'll do if I need to be sick as the classroom is miles away from the toilets!

Anyway, how are you all today? And welcome to all the newbies!

xx


----------



## doddy0402

Hi! can you please add me for EDD of 16th september?? thanks. :happydance::happydance::happydance:
got my bfp on frer today, and I am sooo happy and but now I am so scared.
just really hoping this one sticks tight!8-[


----------



## LittleAurora

im so tired ia hve been for a nap already today lol

any one heard form fish and chips?


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey hey girls, 

Welcome to all the new mummas to be! :hugs:

Cazza, SO glad to hear the bleeding has stopped. Keep us updated sweetheart. :hugs:

Well, I am alright. Done nothing this weekend even though slouching around is driving me loopy! When other women are put on bed rest of TM I thought I might as well as least take it easy until the next scan. Sickness has really kicked up a notch today, I am not throwing up but I don't really know how I'm not IYKWIM? Rather than nausea, I literally feel like I could be sick every single moment! :rofl: - If I wasn't laying around I think I would be. Work will be interesting this week! 

Had no more bleeding, just loads of CM. Gross! Anyone else getting that?

:kiss:


----------



## hunnycat

You ladies are awesome!!! I talked with my mom and she said that she was so happy she heard she was pregnant that she told the world! She had been trying for 5 years and finally became pregnant. I definitely want to wait until after Tuesday (after my first doctors appointment) and then tell my really close relatives and friends which I am sure the word will spread like wild fire which I guess is oooook. Thank you so much for all your experiences and input! :D So nice to be on here :) 

Caz I am so happy all is ok for you! :happydance:

Happy pregnancy for every momma-to-be on here! :cloud9:


----------



## MamaBird

Hello to all the Newbies!! :hi:

Wow! I missed a lot being offline for a day! I got a stupid virus on my computer and DH had to format and reload everything! :comp:

I have been doing well! Almost over my cold but I have had a few brushes with MS in the last couple of days! Good sign I guess! :happydance:

Emzy: I have no idea how you'll get through Practice Teaching being sick like that! :nope: I couldn't even imagine being preggo last year when I did my Teachers Ed. My fingers are crossed for you!!

Hunnycat: In my experience...a wild fire is exactly what happens! The day we found out we told my parents and in-laws and one of my bestfriends, and then the next day was Christmas Eve and I told my cousin who is more like a sister to me. Since then I haven't told anyone, but my mom has told someone, and my dad told someone and my FIL told someone so I actually had a cousin send me a message on Facebook yesterday congratulating me!!! :dohh: Thank goodness it was a private msg!! But you get the point! Oh! and DH told his boss because he wanted the time off to come with me to my first prenatal so now all his colleagues know as well. :growlmad:

I am still waiting to tell my boss...sometime after 9 weeks I think??

xx


----------



## TigerLady

Drazic, that is one of my early pg symptoms -- LOADS of creamy, lotiony CM. It's very common. It can sometimes get so bad for me that I have to wear liners or I feel like I peed my pants. :haha:


----------



## Dolly.

Hi everyone :)
I haven't had a dating scan or been given an estimate by a health professional, but on all the sites I check EDD it says:

14th September 2010

So can I be added to this date for now please? :)

Thanks xxx (sooooooo excited)


----------



## hshucksmith

Hey want2beamummy, just wondered where in the south west you're from? x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

HI guys

Im still feeling rough, Ive had a bad cold all weekend, but felt really nauseaus yesterday afternoon and again this afternoon. Seems to go if i snack. Not sure whether its the bad cold, a bit of MS( i know its still early) or a combination of both. All i know is, if it is morning sickness then it will be reassurance for me that my body is doing what it should be. Still havent decided whether to tell my parents. last time i told them everyone found out. If i tell my mum she says that she cant keep anything from my dad, so she tells him, but the problem is my dad CANNOT keep it quite, he thinks its his god given right to tell everyone, and then just says to me ...i only told so and so, they wont say anything, and i tld blah blah, they wont blab.
Its not the point, the reason we keep it close family is if something goes wrong (which it did last time).
Feel a bit isolated though with hardly any one knowing. Its only me, DH, best friend and close friend who is pregnant.


----------



## Dolly.

I live near swindon (RAF Lyneham married quarters)


----------



## hshucksmith

want2beamummy said:


> I live near swindon (RAF Lyneham married quarters)


Ah okay, just wondered if you were anywhere close to me!


----------



## katzone

Hello ladies, according to the online calculators I am due 17th September :happydance: 
Hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

My goodness.. you go away for a few days and you miss sooo much!!! Sorry for me long post but there has been a lot to catch up with!!

Welcome to all the new September ladies!!

Sorry I've not been on at all. We've had a rather busy weekend.

Congratulations on your engagement opticalillus5!!! My friend also lost her bean at 10 weeks and I was so worried about telling her but we've just found out she got pregnant immediately and is now at 14 weeks! I pretty much cried when I saw the text with her scan picture.. I was over the moon. Fingers crossed your oh's friend will be in the same position soon.

We have only told my parents. We are telling my oh's family in 3 week's time as we are having a weekend at theirs so it will be very hard to disguise the fact that I'm not drinking, which is very unlike me!! I will be 9 weeks by then so it will still be quite early. The rest of my family will find out 2 weeks later as we are having a birthday celebration for my Mum. Hopefully we will have had a scan by then so I can show them the pics.

I can't believe I still haven't got any MS. You all seem to have had it now. I hope this is a sign of bad things to come :(

Emzy - I can't believe your oh is writing a blog! That is so lovely. My oh is sooo excited about our little bean. We have a secret sign when we are out so that we know the other person is thinking about it. So whenever I see him looking at me, smiling and scratching his nose I almost cry with happiness!! We have decided to name our bean Spectaculous whilst it is still a bean! I can now send my oh texts saying things like 'Spectaculous and I are missing you' and silly things like that. It's silly really but it's helping us get through this period where we can't say anything.

emzdreamgirl - Those symptoms are all very common.. nothing to worry about. xx

Elphaba - We went to see Wicked again yesterday actually! It was our second time and we are hoping to go again soon. It is amazing!

LAURA!!!!! OMG!!!! I am soooo happy to see you here!!! Congratulations honey! Whoooo hoooo!!! (To all you other ladies.. we were friends on the Tinsel Tots page).

Tigerlady - I have totally gone off bd-ing. Poor oh. Not sure why.. guess I'm just scared.

Cazza - I am so happy to hear you have had no more blood! FX it was just a one off and that it's plain sailing from here on in! xx

Little A - Thanks for checking up on me!! xx

Mamabird - Glad you are feeling better.

Off to update everyone's EDD! xxx


----------



## Kaytee

Hello lovelies!!! I'm so excited to be a part of this thread! According to a few websites I have looked at, it would appear my estimated due date is the 13th Sept. I've got my 1st appointment with GP on Tues evening though so no doubt he'll have his own ideas! 

This will be our 1st and though it's still early days we are overjoyed! 
I've told my mom but weary of saying too much until we've had our first scan. 

Only symptoms so far are slight fluttering cramps and back/neckache. Oh yeah, and I can't stop yawning!!! No cravings or sickness yet. 

I'm looking forward to getting to know you moms!!! xxx


----------



## Meadow

Hello everyone. :)

FF has my EDD at September 19th. 

I'm at 4 weeks exactly today and I'm starting to feel a little more confident about this pregnancy. I got my first BFP on jan 7 at 11 dpo but I had a chemical pregnancy a few months ago so I've been testing every morning to see if they line got darker and it has! :D

This was certainly a surprise BFP. We were NTNP but I really thought the timing was off and there was no chance. I mean, FF had my ovulation day FOUR days after we last DTD. :shrug: I wouldn't even have tested except that my breasts were soooo painfully sore and my cramping was less than normal for right before AF.

We haven't told anyone yet and I'm not sure we will until I get through my first doctor's appointment in a few weeks. My mother-in-law might figure it out pretty soon though.. we have Sunday dinner every week and I usually have a glass of wine.


----------



## angie79

hi every one can i join you i got my :bfp: today and according to the online calculators i'm due 16th september :happydance:


----------



## katzone

angie79 said:


> hi every one can i join you i got my :bfp: today and according to the online calculators i'm due 16th september :happydance:

Hooray, I remember you from a thread the other day! :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

helllo all the newbie!! welcome!! I cant beleive how far into Sept we are getting with these EDDs! its scary how time flys!


----------



## angie79

katzone said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi every one can i join you i got my :bfp: today and according to the online calculators i'm due 16th september :happydance:
> 
> Hooray, I remember you from a thread the other day! :happydance:Click to expand...

god which one - lol


----------



## angie79

quick question - when are you meant to go to the doctors anyone know


----------



## LittleAurora

i called my Drs at about 4weeks 4days


----------



## Fish&Chips

My Dr didn't need to see me as they are happy with the hpt. I did have to go in and fill out a form and then the midwife called to arrange an appointment for 8-10weeks x


----------



## angie79

i'm just nervous to even phone them cos i'm so early on


----------



## angie79

another question - i'm full of them today - lol
did you go by a normal test like i used superdrug or did you do a digi to make sure


----------



## Cafferine

I used both, superdrug first and then a few days later a digi to tell me how far along I was, I got 1-2 weeks and days later did another and got 2-3 weeks so hopefully in a few days i will have 3+. Damn clearblue for being so smart and telling me how far along I am! I have also used ovulation tests which now the line is darker than the test line instead of being the same colour and I have done 3 superdrug tests all getting darker. Hell, it keeps me sane! 

I still haven't had morning sickness really but i feel abit sicky today hopfully a good sign but I'm working 7.30 till 4.30 next week and I don't want it to set in too much. Weirdly I went to asda today to do my food shop and I dont think I have bought anything I usually buy. I usually just get smart price stuff but the only smart price i got today was 2 tins of beans! I got fruit and salad too and 4 litres of orange juice and all different meat instead of just turkey and mince! Funny how different you start thinking when its not just you your feeding.


----------



## angie79

think i will do one in a few days

still really scared and nervous.

i guess my time will come to have symptoms


----------



## elmaxie

Hey!

I am seeing my doctor on Friday when I will be 7 weeks...I went so early last time and was so dissapointed. Dunno if this one will test my urine again or take my word as I have since changed practice!

I was doing cheap internet tests and hardly got anything then did a FRER and got lovely BFP's....I only really did the digi as last time I got preg they never had conception indicator ones and they can out a while after and I was desperate to use one:blush:

How are we all today? I had a bit of a shakey start felt a bit boakey but it passed and I have been fab since:thumbup:

Emma.xx


----------



## Patience

I'm feeling really really tearful today, everything has set me off :( anyone else like this?


----------



## Blue_bear

I was feeling fine this morning, but have felt progressivy worse throughout the day. I too think that if i had been busy though i would have been better. 

One thing though, is anyone else having tummy pains? Ive had a sore tummy all day, its really low down, and rather than cramps its like a constant dull ache :S Its got me really worrying :(


----------



## Drazic<3

Me and OH just had a row about custard. It was powered and I told him not to make it and he did anyway and it's rubbish so I threw it away. Pregnant much?! :rofl:

Poor bloke was only trying to be sweet :(


----------



## TigerLady

Yeah, I've been a grouch, too. Poor DH. And Uncle Shawn, too (next door neighbor and very close friend -- "uncle" to Otter and now Meerkat). Yesterday Uncle Shawn was working on his car stereo in our garage and started blasting it when Otter was taking a nap. I stormed out there... 

"Are you TRYING to wake my son up?!?!?!" :hissy:

He said, no, but then blasted it again a few minutes later. Otter woke up. I grabbed Otter and stormed out to the garage again. I pounded on his car window, ripped the door open, pointed to my awake son and said, "THANKS!!! THANKS A LOT!!!!" :growlmad:

Poor Uncle Shawn wanted to crawl under a rock and disappear. :haha:


----------



## cazza22

Emzywemzy said:


> Hey all you new ladies and welcome!!
> 
> Hunnycat, can't wait to read your blog! As for telling people, I told my mum and dad straight away (which automatically meant that my sister and her boyfriend also found out!) and we also told two close friends, as we decided to cancel our NYE party and they were wondering why. Since I had to go to hospital, Matt told his boss as he had to leave work early to come with me and his boss promptly announced it to another colleague!! Some people are unbelievable! As for everyone else, we are not telling them until after our 12 week scan. It's hard to keep it a secret though!
> 
> I think it's up to you whether you do or don't tell people, but for me I've only told the people I would tell if something went wrong anyway and the people I could call on for support x


Hey babe i love the blog :happydance: its lovely and funny. Ur OH sound fabulous and ur cat sounds comical lol :winkwink: Hope ur well huny & the sickness has eased up?? Ive not actually threw up yet just gettin the feeling i could iykwim x x speak soon chick Lov Caz x x x


----------



## newdaddy06

posted by mistake under matts log in damn it! will repost as me!! Em xx


----------



## Cafferine

Wrong account! ehe.


----------



## angie79

i have been having cramps on and off for the last few days - hope everything is ok
my other symptom which apprently is unusual is insomnia


----------



## Emzywemzy

There that's better- I've nicked his netbook to use and was still logged in as him!! This is what I was posting...

I have been MEGA hormonal today! Poor hubby, I have been an absolute nightmare. Having a go at him for no reason and bursting into tears left right and centre, again for no reason! That coupled with the sickness this morning/afternoon, I've had a rubbish day. I'm really not looking forward to teaching practice tomorrow... I hope I don't throw up everywhere ha ha! I've put some asda bags in my teaching bag in case- at least that's better then doing it on the floor or on the students!! 

About the tests, I did the 5 internet cheapies that we had left then went out and got clear blue digis as I didn't believe it! lol 

xx


----------



## Patience

me too angie79, so so tired, but just can't sleep :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

angie79 said:


> i have been having cramps on and off for the last few days - hope everything is ok
> my other symptom which apprently is unusual is insomnia

Try not to worry too much about cramps, it seems that most of us have them and they are normal. Scares you though when you get them! I also had insomnia at first, but now I can't get enough sleep! lol x


----------



## angie79

Patience said:


> me too angie79, so so tired, but just can't sleep :)

yeah - i get tired around 8 or 9 and then the later it gets the more i'm awake :sleep:


----------



## angie79

Emzywemzy said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> i have been having cramps on and off for the last few days - hope everything is ok
> my other symptom which apprently is unusual is insomnia
> 
> Try not to worry too much about cramps, it seems that most of us have them and they are normal. Scares you though when you get them! I also had insomnia at first, but now I can't get enough sleep! lol xClick to expand...

oh thank god for that i was hoping i wouldnt have to have insomnia all the time


----------



## Emzywemzy

cazza22 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Hey all you new ladies and welcome!!
> 
> Hunnycat, can't wait to read your blog! As for telling people, I told my mum and dad straight away (which automatically meant that my sister and her boyfriend also found out!) and we also told two close friends, as we decided to cancel our NYE party and they were wondering why. Since I had to go to hospital, Matt told his boss as he had to leave work early to come with me and his boss promptly announced it to another colleague!! Some people are unbelievable! As for everyone else, we are not telling them until after our 12 week scan. It's hard to keep it a secret though!
> 
> I think it's up to you whether you do or don't tell people, but for me I've only told the people I would tell if something went wrong anyway and the people I could call on for support x
> 
> 
> Hey babe i love the blog :happydance: its lovely and funny. Ur OH sound fabulous and ur cat sounds comical lol :winkwink: Hope ur well huny & the sickness has eased up?? Ive not actually threw up yet just gettin the feeling i could iykwim x x speak soon chick Lov Caz x x xClick to expand...

Glad you like it chick! Makes me laugh reading what he puts about the cat- he is quite insane lol 

Sickness disappeared late this afternoon and I feel ok now- I just hope it leaves me alone tomorrow! It's bloody horrible! xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

angie79 said:


> i'm just nervous to even phone them cos i'm so early on

I went on Friday 4 + 1 day...then he told me to book app for midwife. didnt say when though so receptionist booked it for next week 4 +6. But i have loads of questions anyway and im going to ask them to do a blood test to check hormones cos im worried. The most they can say is no its too early and then ill just say blame the receptionist. LMAO!!! last time i was too wussy about stuff like that, but this time im putting my foot down. last time (MC) DH rang up and he tried to book appointment and cos he mentioned why i wanted the appointment she said dont come in till 8 weeks! Go down when ever your ready to see GP. They dont really do much apart from say take folic acid...see the midwife. then they will tell you when the best time to see the midwife is


----------



## char63

I had bad insomnia at the beginning, but now its the opposite, my arms feel like lead weights and im so tired, not heady tired, just physically knackered, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Emzywemzy

char63 said:


> I had bad insomnia at the beginning, but now its the opposite, my arms feel like lead weights and im so tired, not heady tired, just physically knackered, if you know what I mean?

Yep I'm exactly the same! x


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> i'm just nervous to even phone them cos i'm so early on
> 
> I went on Friday 4 + 1 day...then he told me to book app for midwife. didnt say when though so receptionist booked it for next week 4 +6. But i have loads of questions anyway and im going to ask them to do a blood test to check hormones cos im worried. The most they can say is no its too early and then ill just say blame the receptionist. LMAO!!! last time i was too wussy about stuff like that, but this time im putting my foot down. last time (MC) DH rang up and he tried to book appointment and cos he mentioned why i wanted the appointment she said dont come in till 8 weeks! Go down when ever your ready to see GP. They dont really do much apart from say take folic acid...see the midwife. then they will tell you when the best time to see the midwife isClick to expand...

thanks i think i will do just that in a few days 
at least then i wont have to pay for folic acid :haha:
god look at me with saving money already


----------



## emzdreamgirl

oh and angie79, we change over to the next box on the ticker tomorrow i think 4 weeks and 4 days!!! how exciting! I havent got a bump buddy and we are both calculated to be the same date, so wanna be bump buddies?


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> oh and angie79, we change over to the next box on the ticker tomorrow i think 4 weeks and 4 days!!! how exciting! I havent got a bump buddy and we are both calculated to be the same date, so wanna be bump buddies?

oh really - how cool
yeah that would be great :flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cafferine - you are so right. I am always know thinking about what I eat for the babies sake!

Patience - I nearly cried last night because I was thirsty!!! Sooo crazy!

Blue-Bear - Yep am having cramps as we speak. Been getting them on and off since I became pregnant.

Emzy - Hope everything goes ok tomorrow and that you feel better.

I am feeling incredibly tired today. It's been a busy weekend and I'm ready for bed.

Has anyone else had people start to comment and make guesses about you being pregnant? x


----------



## TigerLady

Nope, not yet for me. I don't think anyone thinks I would be that crazy! :haha: Plus I still have a bump left over from Otter, so any bloat is well hidden. :blush:

Re: tests...

I think with my first I took about 7 FRERs and a CB digi. :haha:

With this one I still had an FRER and a CB digi left from Otter, so I did the FRER at about 15 dpo and the CB digi the next day. Now that I am more than 18dpo without AF, that is another confirmation. No denying it now! :rofl:


----------



## angie79

as af is due in a few days i still worry it will come - i know i'm being stupid


----------



## Patience

anyone want to be bump buddies? :)


----------



## TigerLady

angie79 said:


> as af is due in a few days i still worry it will come - i know i'm being stupid

Hon, it is natural to worry. I had 2 or 3 chemicals in the months we were TTC Otter. They are no fun. You will start to worry just a tad less as time passes and you get more confident and used to the idea of baby. :)


----------



## angie79

yeah cool we should only be a few days apart - as long as emz doesnt mind sharing - lol


----------



## angie79

i'm so sick of these dull af like cramps - is everyone else getting them - wonder when they will stop


----------



## TigerLady

I think most ladies get them. They start to subside a little. But then you get stretching pains and other lovely things instead. I seem to remember noticing them a bit less about half way through first tri... maybe a little longer -- like 7-9 weeksish.


----------



## angie79

stretching - wonderful - lol


----------



## TigerLady

Yeah! haha!! I had one bout of stretching pains so bad that I couldn't stand up or walk for several hours. Thought I would die! Ugg... hope it doesn't get that bad again this time. It was terrifying.


----------



## angie79

lovely things to look forward too


----------



## TigerLady

Dare I go on about the rest of the lovely things??? :haha:

Just kidding! Of course there are loads of awful things -- but there are a few special ones that make up for it all.... the kicks and the hiccups are my favorites. :cloud9: And of course, having LO there at the end of it all. Doesn't get better than that!


----------



## Zo23

gosh darnnit....my breasts stopped hurting...I know its nothing to get worked up about but...


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hello ladies. Today I am 5 weeks and 4 days. I too have been having stretchy pains and cramping. Not too bad, but enough I notice. I was out all day and had a little nausea...I loved it. It was during this same time I started spotting with my last pregnancy which ended in a mmc. I am so obsessed I check my undies 50 times a day. I am also getting sore nips. My breasts were terribly sore my last pregnancy, but this time it's different. I guess that's why I was so surprised I was actually pregnant. I remember that I got terrible ms exactly 6 weeks into my pregnancy. (to the day) I have also been obsessed with taking pregnancy test just to see if the line gets darker. Tomorrow I am going back to work after being off for 3 weeks. I do not know how I am going to teach children tomorrow.

I am curious to know about all of your pregnancy symptoms???? (Everybody) I will love to read your posts of your daily symptoms. I love to read all your posts anyways, but it will help me out and my curiosity to know how you all feeling... Don't forget to mention how far along you are. 

sorry for rambling I am cooking dinner and gotta go


----------



## TigerLady

Zo23 said:


> gosh darnnit....my breasts stopped hurting...I know its nothing to get worked up about but...

This reminds me of a funny story... when I was pg with Otter, at about 6 ish weeks, my nipples suddenly stopped hurting. Or so I thought. I mentioned it to DH, who promptly grabbed on to both nipples and YANKED hard! :shock: I screamed! He said, "See, babe, they still hurt. You're still pregnant."

:dohh:


----------



## Zo23

ouch


----------



## Blue_bear

I had really bad pain last night, but it has totally gone off this morning. Feeling a bit nauseaous now though :sick:


----------



## elixir

tiger lady ouch!!!but funny hehe


----------



## Heavenx

Hi All, how is everyone doing?

I'm almost 6 weeks pregnant and I've had sore breasts which are getting even more painful each time I knock them whilst getting dressed or when my daughter climbs up on me for a cuddle whilst I'm sitting on the sofa and as she climbs up accidentaly presses and squeezes one ouch!!

Nausea has been starting over the past couple of days, on and off but I've felt sick constantly since I woke a few hours ago, hoping it's not here to stay!

My sense of smell has already put me off one of my perfumes, an air freshner and I just discovered this morning that I can no longer stand the scent of Boots own brand baby wipes lol! 

Oh the joys and I know there'll be more symptoms to come!

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Amy_T

Hi all, 

I went to see the GP on friday, only in there 5 mins, just asked about folic acid etc and gave me an appointment with the midwife for a week today, the 18th. Looking forward to that, think I'll be almost 8 weeks by then so can't wait! No major symptoms as yet, bit of backache and sore boobs but thats it so far. 
Hope everyone's well. x


----------



## LittleAurora

morning all!! I feel yucky this morning! BOO! But i know its foa good casue!

The things thats pee'ing me off th most is I havnt done a poo in ages and im gettign rather desperate! lol


----------



## stmw

awwwwww lol try and get more fibre in that diet :) , i think the midwife can give you something aswell if it goes on for too long....xxxx


----------



## elmaxie

I know how your feeling with the nausea I feel realy rubbish today...of course its a day when OH is working until late so have Nathan who is clinging all day. I also have two of my friends coming over later with their 2 kids...so I will have a house with 5 kids between 5 months and 3 years.....GAH!!!

I have the doc on Friday and am startign to look forward to it. My private early scan is 2 weeks on Sunday and am so scared of it:dohh:

Hope you all have fab days.....xxxx


----------



## kawaiiuk

Hi
I'm due on the 14th September, congratulations to all the pregnant ladies out there.


----------



## mrs.s

Hi Ya Fish&Chips, 

Can you add me pls, EDD is 16th Sept. 

Many thanks 

xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

I am getting so grumpy at my ticker. It doesn't update so I have to manually do it. I really liked the lilypie ones too :grr:


----------



## LauraLy

Hello Lovely Ladies!

Well, I have taken the weekend to allow all of this to sink in...and I think its finally starting to! I took my 3rd hpt this morning...just for the heck of it...and yep- still pregnant :haha: !!!!! I think I had to take it just to confirm that I am not dreaming :happydance: I am going to call my doctor on my lunch break from work today...and see when he will get me in...I'm thinking 6-8 weeks along?:shrug: So about 2 weeks from now!
I'm still having light cramps....and feeling nauseous on and off throughout the day...especially when cooking! Does anyone know how long the cramps should last? DH seems to get "excited" and a bit nervous when I mention that I am having ANY sort of pain:dohh:...though I do think it is really cute that he is so concerned...this is our first so I am happy to see him so involved already! :cloud9:
Oh, and he and I frequently go to the gym together...any advice on me going to the gym? I have read that its ok to do moderate exercise....and actually it can be encouraged for pregnant women to exercise...but DH wants me to wait until after my dr's appt to get back to the gym. Do you think I should wait? Or is it ok for me to go back?
Thanks for all of your help! :hugs:


----------



## Amy_T

With my last pregnancy I was going to the gym right up until 4 weeks before she was born - Spinning Classes and all sorts, think it really helped cope with the pregnancy, birth and afterwards. 

Congratulations!


----------



## angie79

went to the doctors today and she says my edd is the 15th not the 16th like i thought
i feel horrible today - yuck


----------



## Cathers

Hi all, My EDD is 7th September. This will be my first and I am really nervous. Will be 6 weeks tomorow!

Catherine


----------



## ThatGirl

put me down for 25th may change tho


----------



## millwallrose4

Hi I think my EDD is around 13-14th September 2010.


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats to the new Mummas to be!

Blimey, 25th! We will soon be on the October Mummas!


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies -Thanks for the engagement congrats!!! Hope you're all doing well - This thread moves on SO quickly it takes me ages to catch up on how you are all doing! 

As for me... well. I got up at 6 this morning, took DD to the childminders before school and drove to the train station. Had a VERY nippy bum moment when my car skidded on the slush as I was rushing for my train at 7.15am - there's no way I was driving into Leeds in this weather! Got there, stood in snow waiting for (delayed) train, and I get an email saying that my lecture is cancelled. GREAT. So i've dragged my 4y/o DD out of bed early, nearly wrote off my car, and am stood in the snow at train station for NOTHING. Needless to say, I was not a happy pregnant bunny. 

I've got an essay to write for the 10th, so I drove home to crack on with that (seeing as DD was at the childminders by that time anyway). But ahhhh.... I was distracted by the wonder of 'The Jeremy Kyle Show'. Does anyone else think that some people need to be put down? I understand that my thinking might be a 'little' right wing, but seriously... 'My ex says if I don't get back with her she'll abort my baby' WTF!!!!!!!! Don't get me started.... 

When my anger finally died down, I decided that i was too tired for work and needed a power hour. I figured that, if it hadn't been cancelled, my lecture would have tied me up this morning anyway. 3 hours later, I woke to realise that I'd overslept lol. 

I quit smoking and drinking immediately when I found out that I was expecting. I thought that it would be difficult as I've smoked for over 10 years, but tbh, i'm not craving the ciggies too much. What is REALLY killing me is the lack of caffine. Because of my job (trainee teacher for those of you who don't know), I may as well have had caffine through a drip. Combined with the tiredness, I'm finding it really hard to cope. Plus, I'm being woken up at least 3 - 4 times every night because of crazy-ass dreams! Last night, I dreamt that I went jogging through woods near my home, ran into Beyonce, and got front row tickets to a show at the local youth centre. They're not particularly bad, but wake me up for some reason. 

Other symptoms I'm having are still those nasty af cramps (grrrrrrr.....). Bbs were a little sore yest, and felt nauseous, but not so much today (but i've slept most of the day). I've found food helps take it away. Went really dizzy in HMV too. 

Also, OH is annoying me like crazy. Everything he does bugs me. It's his first pregnancy, so he doesn't unedrstand that ALL pregnant women get snappy, and thinks i'm just being awful to him. I'm trying not to snap, but I just do before I know it, and then he goes into a massive mood because i've "talked to him like shit again and he's not going to put up with it". I've told him that it's because of my hormones but he doesn't believe me... he says that surely I can control what comes out of my mouth, and i'm being a bi*ch. What an ass. 

Sorry for the essay, just thought i'd rant a little. Do any of you other laides have any of these problems either with OH or lack of caffine? What are your crazy-ass dreams about? Xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh, and congrats to all the new September Stars!!!!! It's great to see so many of you over here who I noticed in the TTC threads!!! (yey!!!). :hug:


----------



## TigerLady

laura, I think the cramps last for different lengths for different ladies. I seem to remember mine dying down gradually until disappearing somewhere around 7-9 weeks or so. But then the stretching and other joys started. haha!


----------



## Devi#1

Hi girls.. got my BFP on FRER today.. 15DPO; I had a BFP On a blue dye on 13DPO (but I didnt believe it) YAY!!.. EDD 19 Sept


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

I am new in 1st Tri. I had a faint positive on FRER last Tues at 9/10 dpo and didn't believe it. I got a positive on CBD on Weds morning and another very strong positive on FRER on Saturday. I'm off to the GP on Thursday for confirmation. I'm still in shock as is my DH. We haven't got our heads around it yet so I have only been on B&B a couple of times in the past week. My EDD is 20/09/2010. Looking forward to chatting with you all x


----------



## Sayuri

Hi Ladies!!!

I havent been on this thread in ages and my gosh has it grown! congratulations to all the :bfp::happydance:

Anyway I have had a really stressful few days! ITS BEEN TOTALLY AWFUL. On thursday gone I had brown spotting I tell you I was SCARED I thought the worst!:cry::cry::cry::cry: After Thursdays show Friday I started to see bright red blood on ! well that sent me over the edge. I called my GP who said that if I make it over the weekend I must go to the EPU at my hospital!.

Saturday past, still spotting sunday, still spotting:nope: so this morning I went to the hospital for my scan. I went into the scan roomm petrified thinking the worst, the nurse reassured me to calm my nerves and she started the scan. Listen its the most sureal moment getting to see your womb and insides was so weird!, I was told I had a Fibroid:growlmad: which was probably the reason behind my excrutiating periods since age 13! she scanned my ovaries saying they looked fine, and then I saw Ricegrain.

She showed me the yoke sac sitting in the middle of my womb and in the middle was 'my lil rice' and it had HEARTBEAT!:happydance: the midwife felt that I had had an implantation bleed and lil ricey was burrowing in to get cosy for its 9 month stint! I am gonna take it easy for now but am:cloud9: that I got to see ricey before 12 weeks!


Oh forgot to add I would LOVE a bump buddy I am due on the 5th of September!! if anyone wants to join me or I join them:blush:


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Sayuri said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I havent been on this thread in ages and my gosh has it grown! congratulations to all the :bfp::happydance:
> 
> Anyway I have had a really stressful few days! ITS BEEN TOTALLY AWFUL. On thursday gone I had brown spotting I tell you I was SCARED I thought the worst!:cry::cry::cry::cry: After Thursdays show Friday I started to see bright red blood on ! well that sent me over the edge. I called my GP who said that if I make it over the weekend I must go to the EPU at my hospital!.
> 
> Saturday past, still spotting sunday, still spotting:nope: so this morning I went to the hospital for my scan. I went into the scan roomm petrified thinking the worst, the nurse reassured me to calm my nerves and she started the scan. Listen its the most sureal moment getting to see your womb and insides was so weird!, I was told I had a Fibroid:growlmad: which was probably the reason behind my excrutiating periods since age 13! she scanned my ovaries saying they looked fine, and then I saw Ricegrain.
> 
> She showed me the yoke sac sitting in the middle of my womb and in the middle was 'my lil rice' and it had HEARTBEAT!:happydance: the midwife felt that I had had an implantation bleed and lil ricey was burrowing in to get cosy for its 9 month stint! I am gonna take it easy for now but am:cloud9: that I got to see ricey before 12 weeks!
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to add I would LOVE a bump buddy I am due on the 5th of September!! if anyone wants to join me or I join them:blush:


I havent had a dating scan yet but my predicted due date is the 5th! ill be your buddy!!


----------



## Devi#1

Just called the doc office.. they told me no need for a confirmation appt/blood work/anything.. she said just come in for a 8 week scan/ultrasound on 11 FEB!! OMG.. all this seems soooo real now! ;)


----------



## Meadow

Hey Devi#1!

It looks like our beans are the exact same age! lol

I'm the same dpo and have the same EDD. :)


----------



## cazza22

Sayuri said:


> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I havent been on this thread in ages and my gosh has it grown! congratulations to all the :bfp::happydance:
> 
> Anyway I have had a really stressful few days! ITS BEEN TOTALLY AWFUL. On thursday gone I had brown spotting I tell you I was SCARED I thought the worst!:cry::cry::cry::cry: After Thursdays show Friday I started to see bright red blood on ! well that sent me over the edge. I called my GP who said that if I make it over the weekend I must go to the EPU at my hospital!.
> 
> Saturday past, still spotting sunday, still spotting:nope: so this morning I went to the hospital for my scan. I went into the scan roomm petrified thinking the worst, the nurse reassured me to calm my nerves and she started the scan. Listen its the most sureal moment getting to see your womb and insides was so weird!, I was told I had a Fibroid:growlmad: which was probably the reason behind my excrutiating periods since age 13! she scanned my ovaries saying they looked fine, and then I saw Ricegrain.
> 
> She showed me the yoke sac sitting in the middle of my womb and in the middle was 'my lil rice' and it had HEARTBEAT!:happydance: the midwife felt that I had had an implantation bleed and lil ricey was burrowing in to get cosy for its 9 month stint! I am gonna take it easy for now but am:cloud9: that I got to see ricey before 12 weeks!
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to add I would LOVE a bump buddy I am due on the 5th of September!! if anyone wants to join me or I join them:blush:



That is amazing huny i am so happy for u that you got to see you little ricicle heartbeat an all :happydance::happydance: just amazing!!! hopefully we have both had our scares now hey lol!!! I didnt have any blood but i had some brown dischargey stuff which still scared the hell outta me. Not had a scan yet but probs will be booked in next week so hopeing to see the same as urself chick :baby:. Fingers crossed for us all on here and sticky baby dust to all!!!! x x x x take care ok x x x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Devi#1

Meadow said:


> Hey Devi#1!
> 
> It looks like our beans are the exact same age! lol
> 
> I'm the same dpo and have the same EDD. :)

wow!! this is so awesome.. so how do you feel?? when did you find out?:flower:


----------



## Blue_bear

Sayuri, im also due 5th sept and also have had some spotting but so far its been brown so they haave said not to worry for now :S Easier said than done!


----------



## Meadow

Devi#1 said:


> Meadow said:
> 
> 
> Hey Devi#1!
> 
> It looks like our beans are the exact same age! lol
> 
> I'm the same dpo and have the same EDD. :)
> 
> wow!! this is so awesome.. so how do you feel?? when did you find out?:flower:Click to expand...

I found out last Thursday at 11 dpo. I didn't quite believe it so I hid the tests (I took a dollartree and a digi) under the sink and took two more the next morning. 

So far I'm feeling good. I've had some AF-like cramps that make me nervous, but everyone seems to say they are normal so I'm trying not to worry. I've also had a few brief waves of nausea and my breasts are *really* sore.

How about you?


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats new BFPS!!!


----------



## bubbles09

wahh cant really keep up with you lot lol!! oooh when did you all start feeling so sick? do any of you have any guts feelings on what you are having? or still too early to tell? as i has had a strong feelings that mine was a boy with my son and i was right.. not sure about this one lol!! XXX


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi to all you new ladies!!

Sayuri that is amazing news!!! I'm so pleased for you.

Blue_bear.. I'm sure everything is ok but I will be thinking of you.

I'm thinking of having a private scan but the one near us is £95 which is a bit pricey. Does anyone know of anywhere that does them for cheaper? Preferably somewhere in the South East?

xx


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hi ladies,

Can i join too, got my BFP last week after a years trying, still in some shock, but over the moon.:happydance:

I've added myself below, my EDD us 11th September

***SEPTEMBER 2010 BABIES EDD***

1ST SEP: 
Africaqueen :angel:
Dimbo :angel:
Char63
Drazic>3
nicola123
Amy_T
Penguin77
mayb_baby

2ND SEP: 
Fish & Chips
Emzywemzy
MamaBird
cat81
gde78
MrsC71

3RD SEP: 
LittleAurora
Wanting1more
elmaxie
Cazza22

4TH SEP: 
KSTAN
Mikiec
Hajis-sweetie
Kessutripp
Cantthink
hunnycat
Bonnie_Parker
Blue_bear

5TH SEP: 
MrsMils
Spelmanmommy
Sayuri

6TH SEP: 
Baylioomy
elixir

7TH SEP: 
Maybebabee
Cathers

8TH SEP:
Cafferine
Heavenx

9TH SEP:
Zo23
hshucksmith

10TH SEP: 
Bumber
Butterbaby76
Bump2be
Mommy2baby2
x-amy-x
pigginteacher
hopeful 39er

11TH SEP: 
R&Jbabybean
Charliemarina
Lexi_Love305
kalou1972
Piperhalliwel

12TH SEP: 
stmw

13TH SEP:
opticalillus5
Elphaba
tina_h75
Kaytee
millwallrose4

14TH SEP:
TigerLady - CSection 6-8th Sept
bubbles09
HanD
want2beamummy
kawaiiuk

15TH SEP:
emzdreamgirl

16TH SEP:
Patience
xcited4mybump
doddy0402
angie79
mrs.s

17TH SEP: 
123Deidre
katzone

18TH SEP:
LauraLy

19TH SEP:
Meadow
Devi#1

20TH SEP:
MrsJ08

25TH SEP:
ThatGirl[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome Piperhalliwel! I've updated the first page. x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

angie79 said:


> yeah cool we should only be a few days apart - as long as emz doesnt mind sharing - lol


fine by me!:thumbup:


----------



## Kaytee

Congrats, Piper! 
It took us 10 months to get pregnant and are in shock too!!!! Eeeeeek!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

wow look at how many september babies there are!! lucky we wont all be in the same hospital or they would be over run!! Lol


----------



## Kaytee

Father Christmas was busy this year! He he! :)


----------



## Devi#1

Kaytee said:


> Father Christmas was busy this year! He he! :)

I know! DH just asked me what day did I O.. told him 26th dec.. he says wow... so santa did bring us a baby! hehehhe.. so cute! :haha:


----------



## Sayuri

cazza22 said:


> Sayuri said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!
> 
> I havent been on this thread in ages and my gosh has it grown! congratulations to all the :bfp::happydance:
> 
> Anyway I have had a really stressful few days! ITS BEEN TOTALLY AWFUL. On thursday gone I had brown spotting I tell you I was SCARED I thought the worst!:cry::cry::cry::cry: After Thursdays show Friday I started to see bright red blood on ! well that sent me over the edge. I called my GP who said that if I make it over the weekend I must go to the EPU at my hospital!.
> 
> Saturday past, still spotting sunday, still spotting:nope: so this morning I went to the hospital for my scan. I went into the scan roomm petrified thinking the worst, the nurse reassured me to calm my nerves and she started the scan. Listen its the most sureal moment getting to see your womb and insides was so weird!, I was told I had a Fibroid:growlmad: which was probably the reason behind my excrutiating periods since age 13! she scanned my ovaries saying they looked fine, and then I saw Ricegrain.
> 
> She showed me the yoke sac sitting in the middle of my womb and in the middle was 'my lil rice' and it had HEARTBEAT!:happydance: the midwife felt that I had had an implantation bleed and lil ricey was burrowing in to get cosy for its 9 month stint! I am gonna take it easy for now but am:cloud9: that I got to see ricey before 12 weeks!
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to add I would LOVE a bump buddy I am due on the 5th of September!! if anyone wants to join me or I join them:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> That is amazing huny i am so happy for u that you got to see you little ricicle heartbeat an all :happydance::happydance: just amazing!!! hopefully we have both had our scares now hey lol!!! I didnt have any blood but i had some brown dischargey stuff which still scared the hell outta me. Not had a scan yet but probs will be booked in next week so hopeing to see the same as urself chick :baby:. Fingers crossed for us all on here and sticky baby dust to all!!!! x x x x take care ok x x x x:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Cazza22 yes I hope this is the last of the scares! The midwife I saw today told me not to worry about brown discharge but itsthe bright red blood you have to watch out for. She really didnt seem that worried about it! hope all is well with you hun x


----------



## Sayuri

Oh mi gosh I soooooo cant keep my eyes open anyone getting that?


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I mentioned a while ago that i was looking forward to Morning sickness because i knew it would be an indication that my hormones were strong, ....weeeeeelll...the last two nights i felt a bit rough but didnt think anything of it because im getting over a rotten cold, i got in bed last night and felt a bit rough....but today.....bloody hell...i feel like ive been on an 8 hour long roller coaster ride!!!! Im fine when i eat (its actually the thing that makes me feel better) but ten minutes later.....rollercoaster again....!!! 


Keep thinking that i have booked MW appointment too early, every one on here is going to see MW at 8 weeks onwards, but i just want some reassurance...should i cancel my appointment and book in two weeks? The doc just said book an app and so i did. I have loads of questions for her too


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I mentioned a while ago that i was looking forward to Morning sickness because i knew it would be an indication that my hormones were strong, ....weeeeeelll...the last two nights i felt a bit rough but didnt think anything of it because im getting over a rotten cold, i got in bed last night and felt a bit rough....but today.....bloody hell...i feel like ive been on an 8 hour long roller coaster ride!!!! Im fine when i eat (its actually the thing that makes me feel better) but ten minutes later.....rollercoaster again....!!! 


Keep thinking that i have booked MW appointment too early, every one on here is going to see MW at 8 weeks onwards, but i just want some reassurance...should i cancel my appointment and book in two weeks? The doc just said book an app and so i did. I have loads of questions for her too


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm not sure Emz.. most first appointments are between 8-10 weeks in the UK but it's up to you. I think they normally only book it later as unfortunately lots of things can go wrong in the early weeks. If she's happy to see you then I would stick with it! x


----------



## LittleAurora

I am going to see my MW for the 1st time tomorrow. At our surgery they run an open clinic and you go and wait untill its your turn.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm not sure Emz.. most first appointments are between 8-10 weeks in the UK but it's up to you. I think they normally only book it later as unfortunately lots of things can go wrong in the early weeks. If she's happy to see you then I would stick with it! x

well the doctor just said book an appointment with the midwife, and then when i asked at the reception i just said can i make an appointment, she said how about next wednesday...i was like...oookkkk??!!!

Dont want her telling me to go away..:nope:


----------



## angie79

oh my god i'm so not looking forward to the sickness so i'm trying to eat loads now 
i have to wait for the midwife to ring and make a appointment so not sure when i will be going


----------



## Elphaba

I rang the docs today to get an appointment but they said it was fine just to book in with the midwife. I've got an appointment for 3rd Feb, when I'll be 8+2.


----------



## LauraLy

emzdreamgirl said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure Emz.. most first appointments are between 8-10 weeks in the UK but it's up to you. I think they normally only book it later as unfortunately lots of things can go wrong in the early weeks. If she's happy to see you then I would stick with it! x
> 
> well the doctor just said book an appointment with the midwife, and then when i asked at the reception i just said can i make an appointment, she said how about next wednesday...i was like...oookkkk??!!!
> 
> Dont want her telling me to go away..:nope:Click to expand...

I called my gyn today...and he also scheduled me in TOMORROW to meet with the midwife. I will only be 4+6? I didnt think they would want to see me until about 8 weeks...but I guess every doctor may have different policies. And like you, I dont want to cancel it as I would like the reassurance that everything is ok...and I have a million questions too :blush:!!! Good luck tomorrow and let me know how it goes! :hugs:


----------



## HanD

Hey girls. I went to see the doc today to basically say 'hi, i'm pregnant!'. He was lovely and gave me the midwife's number and said to book an appointment within the next 3 weeks. He did say there probably wasn't much use in seeing her next week though so that takes me between 6-8 weeks. Does anyone actually know what they do when you see them?

How we all going symptoms wise? I seem to be fine except for tender bbs and plenty of wind.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

HanD said:


> Hey girls. I went to see the doc today to basically say 'hi, i'm pregnant!'. He was lovely and gave me the midwife's number and said to book an appointment within the next 3 weeks. He did say there probably wasn't much use in seeing her next week though so that takes me between 6-8 weeks. Does anyone actually know what they do when you see them?
> 
> How we all going symptoms wise? I seem to be fine except for tender bbs and plenty of wind.

sore boobs and horrible waves of nausea that started today. I had cramps but they seem to have eased off now. I have booked an appointment to see midwife which is tomorrow, im gonna just have a chat with her etc. Nervous about sticky bean!


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hi ladies,

So far I've had cramps which seem to get worse if I do a lot or when I need to go to the loo, apart from that just really sore breasts crazy lady mood swings:haha: and the odd, very slight touch of nausea.

I haven't gone to my GP yet, I've had 2 previous MC and really want to take it all day by day and as stress free as possible, I've done 2 digital over a week and I've gone from 2 - 3 to 3+ so I'm happy with that. I did make my first booking appointment with Consultant and they are seeing me at 9weeks, though only because I'm going private, in Ireland you are not ususally seen before 12 weeks unless there are issues with your pregnancy. I have booked an early scan for 7 weeks though just to put my mind at rest.

Would seriously kill for a :coffee:


----------



## angie79

i had a great appointment with the doctor today she took my blood pressure and weighed me :blush: and then gave me a print out of things i shouldnt be eating and a prescription for folic acid and multi vitamins - she then told me the midwife would call me to make a appointment and that would be held at the surgery and then the 2nd appointment is held at my flat.
She said the midwife will send me for my blood tests and go through family history and when my scan will be.
as for symtoms - cramps, horrible taste in my mouth, mild hearburn, insomnia and headaches


----------



## HanD

Hey Emz i think everyone is nervous about the stickyness to their bean. I had a dream about it, it wasn't pleasent! Let us know what the midwife says tomorrow.

Oh to update the symptoms i did feel a little rough this morning but that went pretty quickly and i have had the odd cramp. Over the weekend i was massivly hungry but not so much today.


----------



## hunnycat

Wow! Congrats newly pregnant ladies! I miss so much over a couple of days! Today I have had the worst migraine and my first bout of morning sickness. Tomorrow I go to the doctors to take some tests and such. Pretty excited/nervous since this is the very first visit ever after my hpt. Or 18 hpt's. 

Hope you ladies are feeling fine today :) 
:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Emzywemzy

opticalillus5 said:


> Hey ladies -Thanks for the engagement congrats!!! Hope you're all doing well - This thread moves on SO quickly it takes me ages to catch up on how you are all doing!
> 
> As for me... well. I got up at 6 this morning, took DD to the childminders before school and drove to the train station. Had a VERY nippy bum moment when my car skidded on the slush as I was rushing for my train at 7.15am - there's no way I was driving into Leeds in this weather! Got there, stood in snow waiting for (delayed) train, and I get an email saying that my lecture is cancelled. GREAT. So i've dragged my 4y/o DD out of bed early, nearly wrote off my car, and am stood in the snow at train station for NOTHING. Needless to say, I was not a happy pregnant bunny.
> 
> I've got an essay to write for the 10th, so I drove home to crack on with that (seeing as DD was at the childminders by that time anyway). But ahhhh.... I was distracted by the wonder of 'The Jeremy Kyle Show'. Does anyone else think that some people need to be put down? I understand that my thinking might be a 'little' right wing, but seriously... 'My ex says if I don't get back with her she'll abort my baby' WTF!!!!!!!! Don't get me started....
> 
> When my anger finally died down, I decided that i was too tired for work and needed a power hour. I figured that, if it hadn't been cancelled, my lecture would have tied me up this morning anyway. 3 hours later, I woke to realise that I'd overslept lol.
> 
> I quit smoking and drinking immediately when I found out that I was expecting. I thought that it would be difficult as I've smoked for over 10 years, but tbh, i'm not craving the ciggies too much. What is REALLY killing me is the lack of caffine. Because of my job (trainee teacher for those of you who don't know), I may as well have had caffine through a drip. Combined with the tiredness, I'm finding it really hard to cope. Plus, I'm being woken up at least 3 - 4 times every night because of crazy-ass dreams! Last night, I dreamt that I went jogging through woods near my home, ran into Beyonce, and got front row tickets to a show at the local youth centre. They're not particularly bad, but wake me up for some reason.
> 
> Other symptoms I'm having are still those nasty af cramps (grrrrrrr.....). Bbs were a little sore yest, and felt nauseous, but not so much today (but i've slept most of the day). I've found food helps take it away. Went really dizzy in HMV too.
> 
> Also, OH is annoying me like crazy. Everything he does bugs me. It's his first pregnancy, so he doesn't unedrstand that ALL pregnant women get snappy, and thinks i'm just being awful to him. I'm trying not to snap, but I just do before I know it, and then he goes into a massive mood because i've "talked to him like shit again and he's not going to put up with it". I've told him that it's because of my hormones but he doesn't believe me... he says that surely I can control what comes out of my mouth, and i'm being a bi*ch. What an ass.
> 
> Sorry for the essay, just thought i'd rant a little. Do any of you other laides have any of these problems either with OH or lack of caffine? What are your crazy-ass dreams about? Xx


Hey, I quite smoking when I found out too and had also been smoking for over 10 years. It's not been as hard as I thought it would be, especially as I'd tried before with patches and gum and now I've done it cold turkey with no problems!

Your life sounds like mine with cancelled lectures and being distracted by jeremy kyle lol 

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Blimey, this thread has got busy!! Welcome and congrats to the new September ladies! 

Well, I made it through teaching practice without throwing up on the students! I felt dreadful this morning and was being sick from the minute I got up. I managed to get to placement and stashed some asda carrier bags under my desk in case I needed to be sick, but I was alright lol I also had my first observation by my tutor today and I passed woohoo! So, we went for dinner at Nandos to celebrate tonight and now I am SOOO tired I could fall asleep in this chair, so Im going to go to bed now.

How are you all doing?

xx


----------



## Devi#1

Emzywemzy said:


> So, we went for dinner at Nandos to celebrate tonight and now I am SOOO tired I could fall asleep in this chair, so Im going to go to bed now.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> xx

I love Nandos ... mmmmmmmmmmmm... I wish i got get my hands on one of those 1/4 chicken & peri chips right now...


----------



## Emzywemzy

Devi#1 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> So, we went for dinner at Nandos to celebrate tonight and now I am SOOO tired I could fall asleep in this chair, so Im going to go to bed now.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> xx
> 
> I love Nandos ... mmmmmmmmmmmm... I wish i got get my hands on one of those 1/4 chicken & peri chips right now...Click to expand...

That's what I had mmmm was so nice! Anyway, am actually going to bed now lol

xx


----------



## mayb_baby

cramps,killer boobs, insomnia and headaches lol gurr


----------



## maybebabee

Cathers said:


> Hi all, My EDD is 7th September. This will be my first and I am really nervous. Will be 6 weeks tomorow!
> 
> Catherine

I'm due Sept 7th tooo!!!!! Wanna be bump buddies???? How fun! 

My symptoms - the m/s is kicking in a bit, but it arrives at night mostly. WAY sore(.Y.)'s and major food aversions. You?


----------



## MamaBird

Yay Emzy!!

Congrats on your evalution!!!

xx


----------



## alaskanwhitec

My EDD is September 9th, 2010! Woo-hoo!
 



Attached Files:







th_1-07-10-1.gif
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 58


----------



## hopeful 39er

maybebabee said:


> Cathers said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, My EDD is 7th September. This will be my first and I am really nervous. Will be 6 weeks tomorow!
> 
> Catherine
> 
> I'm due Sept 7th tooo!!!!! Wanna be bump buddies???? How fun!
> 
> My symptoms - the m/s is kicking in a bit, but it arrives at night mostly. WAY sore(.Y.)'s and major food aversions. You?Click to expand...

I have never seen that b4 (.Y.) so funny


----------



## maybebabee

glad you enjoyed it.....mine actually look like that right now, SOOOO swollen!!! lol
OH thinks its a gift from the pregnancy gods. HAHA.


----------



## TigerLady

My DH used to think it was a gift, too, until he got smacked for touching the when they hurt so bad. And now they always smell like milk and he doesn't like that one bit! :haha:


----------



## hunnycat

Is anyone having a hard time with food you are usually ok with? I feel as if it isn't digesting properly anymore, and I have the worst time in the bathroom these past few days :( Oh and I didn't sleep at all this past evening. I spent more time in the bathroom than in bed. I even thought my DH breathing too loud! I am so tired but with these bad stomach aches make it uncomfortable to sleep. Anyone feeling this too? :shrug:


----------



## elmaxie

Morning ladies......

all I can say is I am sooooo tired and drained:cry:

am away to lay on the couch lol

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

MamaBird said:


> Yay Emzy!!
> 
> Congrats on your evalution!!!
> 
> xx

Thank you! I'm just glad I managed to get through it without being sick on the students ha ha. Off to do it all again in a minute, I've got those carrier bags handy just in case!

xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Emzywemzy said:


> Blimey, this thread has got busy!! Welcome and congrats to the new September ladies!
> 
> Well, I made it through teaching practice without throwing up on the students! I felt dreadful this morning and was being sick from the minute I got up. I managed to get to placement and stashed some asda carrier bags under my desk in case I needed to be sick, but I was alright lol I also had my first observation by my tutor today and I passed woohoo! So, we went for dinner at Nandos to celebrate tonight and now I am SOOO tired I could fall asleep in this chair, so Im going to go to bed now.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> xx

Yey!:thumbup: Congratulations! :happydance: I have no idea how i'm going to get through my observations... you're doing so well to fit in all the planning, observations and practice - you'll have to let me in on your secret come feb!! :winkwink:
xXx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hunnycat said:


> Is anyone having a hard time with food you are usually ok with? I feel as if it isn't digesting properly anymore, and I have the worst time in the bathroom these past few days :( Oh and I didn't sleep at all this past evening. I spent more time in the bathroom than in bed. I even thought my DH breathing too loud! I am so tired but with these bad stomach aches make it uncomfortable to sleep. Anyone feeling this too? :shrug:

im suffering too, my IBS is baaadddd at the moment and i ended up in the bathroom the other day, one end on the toilet and my head leaning over sink...doh! lol


----------



## gde78

Apart from rotten cramps, I don't seem to have any symptoms! I was really tired last week, but I'm OK this week! Do have incredible lack of patience though. Ellie-Mae was clinging to my leg and whining when I got in from work yesterday, and I wasn't my usual self! Normally I'll pick her up and play with her, but instead I shouted at Gav that "I don't f**^&*g need this when I get in from work" grrrr! Felt _really _bad afterwards though! Maybe this is a symptom!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

i cancelled my MW appointment today. i spoke to the receptionist and she was really nce and said that i should probably book for the beginning of February, so my appointment will be when i am seven weeks and 5 days. I guess i just wanted to chat to her and ask some questions, but I get more infromation from this website and REAL people than i think i would get from her at this stage so i feel better now. Now im left with a day off and nothing to do, gonna try and get out and about and not sit on here all day lol. easily done is you're bored


----------



## xcited4mybump

morning girls:winkwink:
wow i've missed so much these last few days:wacko:it's been so hectic with the kids being off school,they don't know whether their coming or going,although with the next lot of snow on its way i don't think they'll be in school for the rest of the week:nope:

well i'm still on :cloud9: just still can't believe i'm actually pregnant:happydance:oh is really excited too he keeps saying let me know as soon as it kicks:dohh::hugs:bless him........well i have very sore (.)(.) although it's nice to see abit of fullness there,it's been so long:nope:even though i know they won't be there forever lol.i'm having little tummy cramps also like mild period cramps,i hope this is ok,also i'm having mild waves of sickness,i'm so excited though i couldn't care less about being ill:flower:makes it feel so much more real.

well i won't be going to the docs yet,i did back in 08 and i ended up mc so this time i'm gonna wait it out and miss another period before i go and book in.i can't wait to get and have my 1st scan and see the little heartbeat.......i'll be able to tell the kids then,they'll be so happy!!although dd is wondering what i'm doing reading b&b:dohh:i just tell her i'm interested on reading up on everybodies babies:wacko::hugs:

hows everybody managing with eating healthily?i'm def sticking with lots of healthy food,i have a few lbs to lose and even though i'm not dieting i wouldn't mind losing a couple before i start adding:blush:they say as long as your eating plenty and taking your vitamins then losing a few lbs won't be a problem!

well i better be off as i have to go shop:wacko:although i'll be having a peek at the babies section so that'll make it worth while:happydance::baby:

:kiss:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I found this today

https://www.ivillage.co.uk/pregnancyandbaby/tools/calendar/

Its a pregnancy calculator but goes day by day. I mean a lot of it is filler information, as you can never pinpoint it that accurately, but its good for information and facts, iif you are the sort of person who likes looking at where your baby is now.


----------



## mommywannabe

Hi ladies. EDD: sep 6, 2010. Congrats to everyone on this thread! And prayers for sticky babies!


----------



## LittleAurora

hello chatty girls!! 

I went to the Midwife today and she is referring me for an early scan! cant wait!


----------



## angie79

Afternoon
well after the insomnia the last week i had the best nights sleep last night
although i woke up this morning and i feel great and perfectly normal and i must admit its worrying me a bit 
are you glad you changed your appointment now emz?


----------



## BobbyB

Hey Girlies or should i say mummies.....Congrats to you all.

My EDD is 12th September 2010!!!

It is such an exciting time but so hard to get these 12 weeks over with.

I am almost 6 weeks and just can't wait for my 12 week scan.

Best of luck to you all....


----------



## Rola

Hey ladies, congrats to everyone on your little beans. I got my BFP yesterday, was a bit of surprise, a welcome accident 

Online due date predictor has put my EDD at 16 sept 2010.

I'm so excited (and nervous)!

Good luck ladies x


----------



## hunnycat

emzdreamgirl said:


> hunnycat said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone having a hard time with food you are usually ok with? I feel as if it isn't digesting properly anymore, and I have the worst time in the bathroom these past few days :( Oh and I didn't sleep at all this past evening. I spent more time in the bathroom than in bed. I even thought my DH breathing too loud! I am so tired but with these bad stomach aches make it uncomfortable to sleep. Anyone feeling this too? :shrug:
> 
> im suffering too, my IBS is baaadddd at the moment and i ended up in the bathroom the other day, one end on the toilet and my head leaning over sink...doh! lolClick to expand...

Oh Emz! I know exactly how you feel, because it already was a problem in the past and now the baby has decided to give me a reminder of what I was missing out on. I guess we just have to be extra cautious! And the toilet sink scenario I know all too well! I talked to the doctor about it and he said its perfectly normal because things are growing and expanding. I asked about using a natural probiotic but as a doctor he couldn't really say but says some people do that. I was thinking if it got worse then for sure I will hit up the natural remedies. I read it is safe to take while pregnant but I still want to do more research. How are you feeling today?


----------



## hunnycat

Rola said:


> Hey ladies, congrats to everyone on your little beans. I got my BFP yesterday, was a bit of surprise, a welcome accident
> 
> Online due date predictor has put my EDD at 16 sept 2010.
> 
> I'm so excited (and nervous)!
> 
> Good luck ladies x

Congrats Rola and welcome! :D


----------



## TigerLady

gde78 -- I think the moodiness is my main symptom atm, too. Yesterday DH said to me, "You look stressed." Which was a kind way of saying "You are being a grumpy cow!" :haha:


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats and GL to all of you September 2010 mommas! 

I am a September 2009 mom. The time passes by so quickly! My LO is 4 months old now!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

How is everyone doing? I am so tired alllll the time. Feel sick lots but haven't been sick yet, sore boobs finally, and so hungry all the time. Through the sickness normally. Even if I don't want to eat I do because it makes me feel better for a while. Oh, and realllly bloated.

Got the midwife tomorrow which I am sort of blaise about. Seems very early and would rather have it after my next scan but I need to be positive. Fingers crossed!

:hugs: all round.


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Have to say the moodiness is definitley my strongest symptom. Crazy lady coming through:devil:


----------



## stmw

heya everyone! Just thought id drop in and say I had the appointment with my midwife today. She is awesome - which im chuffed about :) and she also changed my EDD to the 10th September :) xxx


----------



## SpelmanMommy

I have my first OB appt today! And i can hardly wait!! :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all

I am so tired! I went for a nap this afternoon. It was lovely!

how is ever one else?


----------



## hunnycat

Yes! I met with the doctor here who is totally gorgeous and I am so happy he is sending me to the gynecologist but I wont get my first ultrasound until week 18! I am trying to bump it up to week 10 so we will see ;) But my new EDD is September 6th! Not the 4th but I am still that far along so, yeah :D He took some blood today and to stop reading scary things online like ectopic pregnancies which is actually extremely rare he said it happens but hardly often at all. So, I felt better about that too. He said stay positive, eat and sleep lots :) Super nice :D 

I feel like telling the world now!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

angie79 said:


> Afternoon
> well after the insomnia the last week i had the best nights sleep last night
> although i woke up this morning and i feel great and perfectly normal and i must admit its worrying me a bit
> are you glad you changed your appointment now emz?

yes, i was annoying myself with all my moaning lol


----------



## emzdreamgirl

havent felt sick really today, a bit queasy when i was hungry, but am suffering a bit with headaches. I was off today and the cats havent left me alone, in fact they have been very clingy for a few days now. Is it true that cats can tell these things? my little kitty (he is just under six months) is normally the sort of kitten that you pick up and struggle to cuddle cos he just wants to scramble away, but today he keeps coming up to me headbutting me (its his way of nuzzling me!) and then sitting on my shoulder/neck and staring at me really close up. he is very cute. he is sitting right next to me now purring away. 
Glad to hear your appointment went well hunnycat! Who have you told so far?
DH tlod his parents last night and i told my mum today. Have told her to tell my dad, but not tell anyone else. Want to wait a bit longer before we tell everyone else. its so difficult cos i want to shout it from the roof tops, but at the same time i dont until i know everything is fine


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh feck evening sickenss is crap!! :(


----------



## Devi#1

DH says not to tell anyone.. and i mean ANYONE.. till our 8 week scan!!! OH MY GOD.. that's 4 more weeks of keeping my mouth shut... its gna be sooo hard..


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Devi#1 said:


> DH says not to tell anyone.. and i mean ANYONE.. till our 8 week scan!!! OH MY GOD.. that's 4 more weeks of keeping my mouth shut... its gna be sooo hard..

lol. it is really hard. now there are 8 people who we have told , and we said no-one at first!


----------



## Emzywemzy

opticalillus5 said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> Blimey, this thread has got busy!! Welcome and congrats to the new September ladies!
> 
> Well, I made it through teaching practice without throwing up on the students! I felt dreadful this morning and was being sick from the minute I got up. I managed to get to placement and stashed some asda carrier bags under my desk in case I needed to be sick, but I was alright lol I also had my first observation by my tutor today and I passed woohoo! So, we went for dinner at Nandos to celebrate tonight and now I am SOOO tired I could fall asleep in this chair, so Im going to go to bed now.
> 
> How are you all doing?
> 
> xx
> 
> Yey!:thumbup: Congratulations! :happydance: I have no idea how i'm going to get through my observations... you're doing so well to fit in all the planning, observations and practice - you'll have to let me in on your secret come feb!! :winkwink:
> xXxClick to expand...

Thank you! to be honest, I have no idea how I am managing to do it, but I am!! I have two giant assignments due soon as well so trying to buckle down and get those done, but by the time I'm home from placement I'm shattered! I've got tomorrow off though so will use that to get sorted I think x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hello ladies

Just checking in to say hi! How are you all today? I'm alright, got through another day on teaching practice without being sick on the students but now I am sooo tired! The sickness actually hasn't been that bad today, I felt really sick when I got up but had really small sips of ginger beer and it went away! I was so happy! lol The only problem now is I can't stop eating cereal! lol Oh well, at least it's not chocolate cake.

Oh and got our 12 weeks scan and midwife appointment through- 17th Feb. Both are on the same day, so that's good. Seems ages away, but we've got this follow up scan on Monday which I'm looking forward to. I hope everything is still ok.

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hello ladies

Just checking in to say hi! How are you all today? I'm alright, got through another day on teaching practice without being sick on the students but now I am sooo tired! The sickness actually hasn't been that bad today, I felt really sick when I got up but had really small sips of ginger beer and it went away! I was so happy! lol The only problem now is I can't stop eating cereal! lol Oh well, at least it's not chocolate cake.

Oh and got our 12 weeks scan and midwife appointment through- 17th Feb. Both are on the same day, so that's good. Seems ages away, but we've got this follow up scan on Monday which I'm looking forward to. I hope everything is still ok.

xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi everyone...How are you all feeling?
Im doing pretty well although im really not sleeping well at all, which is very unusual for me. And the more i cant get to sleep the more i get annoyed with myself! Therefore woke up this morning with a horendous headache that i havent been able to shift....hopefully i will sleep better tonight!
Other than that im pretty chirpy!lol


----------



## angie79

Rola said:


> Hey ladies, congrats to everyone on your little beans. I got my BFP yesterday, was a bit of surprise, a welcome accident
> 
> Online due date predictor has put my EDD at 16 sept 2010.
> 
> I'm so excited (and nervous)!
> 
> Good luck ladies x

i think we all are 
congrats hun xx


----------



## LittleAurora

I just had a massive plate of spag bol, and some animal biscuit for desert and I'm hungry again!! ah!


----------



## cazza22

Welcome to all our mummys to be  yayyyyy!! God our september stars thread is HUGEEEEE i love it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome all you new ladies!

Well done Emzy!!! Umm.. Nandos! x

Hunnycat.. yes I'm also having toilet issues! Also thanks for sharing what your Dr said. It has made me feel so much better!

Emz - Well done for changing your appointment. It will probably mean it'll be more helpful in the long term. My cats have also been really needy but I'm not sure when this started so can't say if it's because I'm now preggers.

Hi Little A - Is she referring you due to the cramps you had? I don't have my MW appointment until next Weds and then am off to Topshop in London for a shopping spree (my dh's Christmas present to me)! I'm going to buy lots of maternity stuff!!

I am so tired at the moment and am struggling to concentrate at work. Not having caffeine isn't helping! I've also now developed food aversions. Every time I think of food I feel sick and have to think hard about what I can eat. Hope this is my ms!

Devi - My dh says the same but until 12 weeks. I did convince him that I needed to tell my Mum and Dad though.

Well I booked a private scan for next Saturday when I'll be just over 8 weeks! I'm so excited but also incredibly nervous. It's only costing £50 but we will have to travel about an hour away. x


----------



## LittleAurora

no not because ofthe cramps...becasue of the MCs I had before little lego.

Shopping spree sounds ACE!! I wanna come to!! Where in London are you from?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm from outside of London in Buckinghamshire but I work in town and it only takes 30mins-1hour to get in. Where abouts in Ireland are you from? x


----------



## LittleAurora

Im from Bangor its on the coast. I was asking casue I have friends in London and my OH used to live in Battersea (not the dogs home lol)


----------



## Blue_bear

Fish and Chips, Im in Bucks :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Very central then! I've lived in various places in London, both North and South, before finally settling here. I don't miss it I have to say. It's too hectic for me! Maybe I'm just getting old. lol. It must be lovely living by the coast but I bet it's cold right now! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blue_bear said:


> Fish and Chips, Im in Bucks :)

Yey!!! Where abouts?!! I'm in High Wycombe. x


----------



## Blue_bear

F+C, Im in Aylesbury, lol x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I used to live there! It's a small world! x


----------



## Sayuri

Hiya Ladies! I am still soooooo tired! I am sitting here JUST about able to keep my eyes open. I have just started to get MS today was pretty bad and just wanted to stick my head down the loo!

Im still soo happy about seeing little Rice on the scan yesterday and looking at the heartbeat Im wondering what he/she will be like still so long to go!!!


----------



## Blue_bear

My pains are still here and quite sore...think i might phone the midwife tomorrow as i cant stop worrying about it :S


----------



## Fish&Chips

Are they cramps blue_bear? I had bad ones but they either a stomach bug or to do with toilet issues. Give your MW a call though to be on the safe side x


----------



## Blue_bear

more like a constant dull ache... can hurt tho:S


----------



## tizunabi

you can sign me up for the 14th of sept.
im with my first, and until i actually missed my AF i didnt even think this month was it.
I had all the same symptoms as i do every month, just now they havent gone away..
tested this morning it came out BFP!


----------



## geelove

I love being a September Star! :)>. I'm due Sept. 12th.

Genevieve


----------



## Cafferine

I'm in Milton Keynes starting university in Aylesbury in March! 

Today I am abit blah, I did a clearblue digi today and it was still 2-3 it has got me worried but it only went up from 1-2 on 4 days ago so I will leave it till Saturday and test again I think. The thing is though that I don't understand how it works considering the wide range of HCG levels does that mean I'm less then 18 HCG? I hope not. I think too much and it gets me worried I also had an awful nightmare last night that I was having a miscarriage and also today at work i went to the toilet and wiped and there was blood and it scared the crap out of me I was about to completely freak out when I realised it was actually coming from TMI ALERT ! my bum because I am so constipated. I need to chill. I hope everyone is well I don't really have morning sickness but maybe my dates are wrong and I am only 4-5 weeks and not nearly 6 weeks? 

On another note we went to the doctor last night and I have a midwife appt for 17th February and need to wait for a scan date too.


----------



## Cafferine

I'm in Milton Keynes starting university in Aylesbury in March! 

Today I am abit blah, I did a clearblue digi today and it was still 2-3 it has got me worried but it only went up from 1-2 on 4 days ago so I will leave it till Saturday and test again I think. The thing is though that I don't understand how it works considering the wide range of HCG levels does that mean I'm less then 18 HCG? I hope not. I think too much and it gets me worried I also had an awful nightmare last night that I was having a miscarriage and also today at work i went to the toilet and wiped and there was blood and it scared the crap out of me I was about to completely freak out when I realised it was actually coming from TMI ALERT ! my bum because I am so constipated. I need to chill. I hope everyone is well I don't really have morning sickness but maybe my dates are wrong and I am only 4-5 weeks and not nearly 6 weeks? 

On another note we went to the doctor last night and I have a midwife appt for 17th February and need to wait for a scan date too.


----------



## LuciLu88

Can you put me down for the 23rd please :) 
x


----------



## angie79

LuciLu88 said:


> Can you put me down for the 23rd please :)
> x

yay you got your bfp - congrats :happydance:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

congrats lucilu. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cafferine I have heard that the CB digis are totally unreliable with their estimates. They basically took the average from lots of womens' results so you could either be at the low or high end and still have a normal result.

It's all very scary but it gets easier. :)

Glad to hear you're another local girl!! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

congrats all the new september stars! I can not believe how many of us there are now. Fish&Chips, you have your work cut out for you updating that first page!!

xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

There are lot of people in here from South East of England!! Im in Bedfordshire.


----------



## Asher

Hi everyone I am a newbie! I am mum to 2 boys and just got my BFP last week. If I am where I think I am, I am going to be due 16th Sept 2010!

Look forward to getting to know you all better!!!


----------



## LuciLu88

Thanks ladies!

Oooh I'm from the South East too..I'm in Hampshire :)

xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I used live in the South East in Kent- does that count? lol now I live in the North West x


----------



## Cafferine

We'll have to meet up maybe. Could be fun!


----------



## Fish&Chips

A South East Meet? Then the ladies in the States and North UK could meet up?


----------



## Emzywemzy

I'd come to both North and South ones lol- good excuse to see my family! x


----------



## Blue_bear

I think a meet up sounds like a great idea! I found out yesterday my sister is pregnant too, so i was a little naughty and i told her...so now were keeping each others secrets! :)


----------



## Cafferine

Well if we are going to do the next 7/8 months together then why the hell not!? 

I opened up the CB Digi I did this morning and compared it to my 1-2 weeks I got a week an a half ago and my 2-3 weeks I got 4 days ago and all the lines (except the test line) are darker. I take it this is a good thing I know people might bite me head off and say you can't read a CB Digi test but if the lines are getting darker on all 3 tests then that must mean my HCG is going up?


----------



## LuciLu88

A meet sounds like fun!


----------



## angie79

i'm in herts how weird is it we all ended up being so near each other

Congrats on your bfp Asher :flower:


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hello ladies, I am 5 weeks and 5 days. I am back at work since Monday. I had three weeks off for the holiday break. Today I was so tired when I came home from work that I took a two hour nap. I also was feeling more nausea today. I feel like I have a massive hangover all day. My (.Y.) are starting to hurt more now as well. I am hoping these are all good signs. 
I don't know how some of you can wait so long for your scans. I think it would drive me insane. As for telling anyone. I have not yet. I think I am going to tell my family when I am 8weeks and I will tell my work when I am about 14 weeks. During my last pregnancy only my husband knew. I did not want to tell my family about the mmc because they would be sad. When I tell them in a few weeks that I am pregnant I am planning on telling them about the mmc. I feel so much more comfortable pouring my <3 out to all of you because there is so much support and no pressure. Thanks to you all <3 I will always remember and cherish this forum and support.

Emzywemzy- I am a teacher too and it seems so difficult to work in the class. I was sitting on the floor today with the children and when I got up I felt sick. I seem to be a little moody too. It's like we are performing all day and once I get home I am done! Thank God I have a bathroom right next door though.

BTW thanks EMZdreamgirl for the wonderful website. I love it.


----------



## Asher

Thanks Angie79, I am still quite shell shocked!

This seems like a nice place to be with lots of lovely ladies! Nice to have so many people who can talk about the same stuff. I think my hubby is bored of me already!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry to hear about your mmc hopeful 39er but yey to your new BFP!!! I too can't wait for the 12 week scan so have booked a private one for a week Sat when I'll be 8+2. x


----------



## gde78

Congratulations all new September Stars! 

Today I'm actually feeling sick! Not as in going to be sick, but that kind of hangover type sick feeling. And after my shower this morning my nips were so sore I had trouble drying! I was the same with Ellie-Mae so that's gotta be good news! Erm, headachy, can't stop weeing, and bloody shoulder ache is immense - must be the way I'm sitting I reckon!

Found a website that tells me how many calories I can eat, and gives you ideas about exercises, so am sticking to that. I gained so much weight with E-M and I'm scared to do it again. Am still carrying 2 extra stone as it is... and I have a wedding in just under 3 months. GULP! But that's OK cos I can blame bump for making me look porky lol!

TigerLady - moodiness has gone to great heights. Can't even be bothered to talk to anyone at work at the moment! OH is being very polite about it though. Think he's running scared lol!


----------



## char63

I wanna get a private scan done, but cant find one near enough, how much you paying for it Fish and chips, if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Fish&Chips

The nearest one to us is £95 but I've found one in Northampton (about an hour away) which does them for £50 which I thought was a bargain! Where do you live char63?

gde78 - I felt like that yesterday but am feeling fine so far this morning. x


----------



## lauraperrysan

ok i am now officially announcing that i am due 4th sept....please add me :) xxx


----------



## char63

I live on the Surrey/hampshire border, am just looking now to see if I can find something, I begrudge spending a lot tho. If i find one for £50 I will do it!!


----------



## lauraperrysan

char63 said:


> I wanna get a private scan done, but cant find one near enough, how much you paying for it Fish and chips, if you dont mind me asking

there's one in farnam it's £50.00 for dating scan 

google 'lb healthcare' it will come up xxx


----------



## gde78

Fish&Chips said:


> Maybe we're going to do alternate days Fish&Chips!


----------



## Fish&Chips

gde78 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Maybe we're going to do alternate days Fish&Chips!
> 
> LOL! x
> 
> Congratulations Laura on your news! I'm very excited for you xClick to expand...


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey hey girls,

A meet sounds great! 

I am off to the midwife today for booking in, my sickness has also gone up a notch today. Still haven't been sick, but I'm not sure how I haven't because I feel seconds away from puking almost all the time!


----------



## lauraperrysan

char63 said:


> I live on the Surrey/hampshire border, am just looking now to see if I can find something, I begrudge spending a lot tho. If i find one for £50 I will do it!!

lb healthcare charge £50 for a dating scan between 6 and 14 weeks :)

this is the link it's in hampshire.....

https://www.lbhealthcare.co.uk/index.php/services-facilities/4d-ultrasound/

any good for u??

xx


----------



## Sayuri

Hi Ladies hows everyone doing this snow is awful I am at home now tried to get into work but turned back!

Congratulations on all the :bfp: :happydance::happydance: what a busy month! How is everyone feeling? I am ravenous I swear I could eat a cow has anyone started having cravings? All my craving seem to be redmeat? my mum said that cravings are usually to do with vitamins that we are lacking....so i was thinking that maybe I need iron as red meat has alot of it.

@Drazic oh bless is that your scan picure in your profile pic? The hospital didnt offer me the picture when they took my scan:growlmad: I thought they would but I didnt ask.:blush:


----------



## char63

lauraperrysan said:


> char63 said:
> 
> 
> I live on the Surrey/hampshire border, am just looking now to see if I can find something, I begrudge spending a lot tho. If i find one for £50 I will do it!!
> 
> lb healthcare charge £50 for a dating scan between 6 and 14 weeks :)
> 
> this is the link it's in hampshire.....
> 
> https://www.lbhealthcare.co.uk/index.php/services-facilities/4d-ultrasound/
> 
> any good for u??
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks, thats perfect!!


----------



## Blue_bear

Ive been to the docs about my cramping this morning and they have booked me in for an early scan tomorrow morning....im soooo scared about what there gonna say! :(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blue_bear.. I can imagine you are scared but I'm sure everything will be ok. Are you going to Stoke M? Make sure you let us know how it goes. x


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck for your scan tomorrow blue_bear. I know it's terrifying hun but will have everything crossed for you. :hugs: :kiss: 

Sayuri, yup - that's little blob! That's sad they didn't give you a picci. They seem to be really good at my EPU. Even when I went for my emergency scan with Edan when I had my MMC, they put a little picture of bubs alseep for me to keep. It's hard to look at, but so precious. :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hello girls how are we all today??


----------



## apaton

hi ladies wuld it be ok to add my little mircale due 7th sept :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Sayuri

Blue_bear said:


> Ive been to the docs about my cramping this morning and they have booked me in for an early scan tomorrow morning....im soooo scared about what there gonna say! :(

:hugs::hugs: Dont worry I am sure you will be ok


----------



## Sayuri

Drazic<3 said:


> Good luck for your scan tomorrow blue_bear. I know it's terrifying hun but will have everything crossed for you. :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> Sayuri, yup - that's little blob! That's sad they didn't give you a picci. They seem to be really good at my EPU. Even when I went for my emergency scan with Edan when I had my MMC, they put a little picture of bubs alseep for me to keep. It's hard to look at, but so precious. :hugs:


:hugs:Thats so nice of them, when I came home form the EPU my DH was asking if I had a picture. He couldnt come with me because he was working far away, he was really disapointed.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi apaton. Congratulations and welcome!

I'm feeling fine today. Starting to feel a little queezy but think that's because I'm hungry. I'm not at work due to the snow which makes things much easier. 

How are you Little A? xx


----------



## Amy_T

Wow, there are so many people in this thread now! I'm ok, still got a constant dull ache really low down and in my lower back, just hoping it's bubs settling in. 

First midwife appointment on Monday so can't wait for that.


----------



## Sayuri

Amy_T said:


> Wow, there are so many people in this thread now! I'm ok, still got a constant dull ache really low down and in my lower back, just hoping it's bubs settling in.
> 
> First midwife appointment on Monday so can't wait for that.

Hi Amy T

Yeah I get a ache sometimes too midwife said it is normal if its severe with blood then not so good. I was diagnosed with a Fibroid and I have been told that I will probably get more aching because of it, It will start to stretch along with the the growth of the womb. As long as it doesnt harm lil Ricegrain then I will be fine:flower: Hope you feel better:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

Im not bad today...super tired! not much sickness which is super fine!

Got to take the dog to the vet to be weighed and wormed tomorrow. Fun times!! he better behave!!


----------



## Blue_bear

I cant sleep!! No matter how much i try!! i am so tired too :(


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: to everyone worrying. I have confidence that most, and even all, of these worries are just all the little beans settling in.

I am uber sick this morning. :hissy: Been puking all morning. I don't have the time or energy for this. :growlmad: I have a 6 month old and am working full time. I don't have the energy to be dealing with morning sickness! So, I am hoping and praying it is just something I ate for dinner last night and will pass soon. Please! 

Sorry for the rant, ladies. :blush: I'm just tired, worn out, and now sick. :roll:


----------



## jelly baby16

EDD for me is 3rd september :) cant wait!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Gosh I know exactly how you feel!! I too am a teacher and I work at a center where kids come for extra help understanding subjects like math and language. Yesterday this one little girl kept making the same mistake over and over and I just about lost patients...then I felt really bad. :nope:

Hang in there! Hopefully it gets better!!


----------



## char63

Sayuri said:


> Amy_T said:
> 
> 
> Wow, there are so many people in this thread now! I'm ok, still got a constant dull ache really low down and in my lower back, just hoping it's bubs settling in.
> 
> First midwife appointment on Monday so can't wait for that.
> 
> Hi Amy T
> 
> Yeah I get a ache sometimes too midwife said it is normal if its severe with blood then not so good. I was diagnosed with a Fibroid and I have been told that I will probably get more aching because of it, It will start to stretch along with the the growth of the womb. As long as it doesnt harm lil Ricegrain then I will be fine:flower: Hope you feel better:hugs:Click to expand...

I also have a fibroid, I hope it wont cause too many problems with this pregnancy. Ive heard there is a chance of it obstructing the baby in labour and maybe having to have a cisarean.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

sickness has move up a notch today. Woke up at four am and had that drunk feeling, you know the one where you drink too much and close your eyes, the room spins, and then bleuughghhh!!! lol
I think i have felt dizzy more than sick though, possibly low blood pressure i think cos i have a bad pressure headache and every time i get up my head goes funny.
DH has gone for a shower and i have told him NOT to lock the door in case i have to run in. To be honest though i am actually really glad i have the sickness as it tells me that things should be ok. I got to 6 weeks last time and all i got was frequent weeing and sore boobs, i have everything this time...wooooooooo!!! ha ha. i know that sounds mad, but im prepared to put up with it if it means i get a bub at the end of it! yay!
i might look up that place too to get a scan. I saw the one for £95 and searched desperately for a cheaper one but couldn't find. Northampton is under an hour away so i might look into that


----------



## Fish&Chips

The ultrasound place is called Insight Emz. x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

wicked, gonna have a little looky now


----------



## Fish&Chips

Here you go..

https://www.yourbabyscan.co.uk/dating-scans.php

They say it's for 9weeks + but she will be seeing me just past 8 weeks. I guess any earlier and there wont be much to see. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

So the UK South East meet... I'm guessing we should wait at least a month so that most of us will be much more settled etc with our pregnancies. Maybe March and I'm guessing London is probably the easiest place to meet? What do you think?


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Yeah that would be really cool. I'm up for that! day out in London!!!! woop woop!!


----------



## Elphaba

London meet in March sounds fab - we'll all be around the 3 months mark then. Hopefull the weather will be warmer then too!

I'd be up for it.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great! Hopefully we wont be showing too much then either otherwise we might not find anywhere big enough for all our bumps!


----------



## LittleAurora

awww...im jealous now!! a meet and cheep scans!! :(


----------



## Blue_bear

F+C...Northampton is where i am from originally, and my parents still live there! I didnt even know that clinic was there but thats a really good price! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Are you following my blue_bear?!! lol!! Are you tempted?

Sorry Little A.. don't want to exclude you or any other lovely ladies on this thread. Not planning on coming over to England any time soon are you? x


----------



## Blue_bear

Heehee, i think its funny!! I am tempted but I will see what they say at my early scan tomorrow and go from there i think! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooohh yes good luck hun! x


----------



## LittleAurora

emmm prob to see his parents but that all. dont worry i dont feel excluded 


(*runs of crying and huffs in bedroom*;)


----------



## char63

I'm up for a meet up, but not brave enough to venture into london on me own tho!!


----------



## Asher

I can't believe just how tired I feel today. Just exhausted, and my boobs are sore and almost lumpy feeling. How lovely. Hope everyone is ok tonight.


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Oooh sickness kicked in today with a bang:cry: and suffering terribbly with (sorry for the tmi) diarrhoea, anyone else getting this?

ah would love a meet up too but live in Dublin, ah well never say never:winkwink:


----------



## Asher

PiperHaliwell! I used to be adicte to Charmed!!

I am not getting diarrhoea, just the opposite in fact. Bran flakes every day for me!!


----------



## Asher

PiperHaliwell! I used to be addicted to Charmed!!

I am not getting diarrhoea, just the opposite in fact. Bran flakes every day for me!!

Ooops this post appeared twice. I must have overpressed something!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Evening ladies

Just a quick one from me tonight as I am sooooo tired and need to go to bed like NOW!! Hope you're all feeling alright and I'll try and get on a bit more tomorrow

xx


----------



## LauraLy

Hey Ladies!

Trying to catch up on all these posts!!!! lol
Have been busy...Monday our water tank busted and caused a flood in our basement...and yesterday- came home from the doc's and smelled gas- we ended up having a small gas leak in the basement where they hooked up the new water tank the day before! :wacko::growlmad: So...its been busy in this house!

As for me...not too much sickness yet...seems to come in waves..especially when I cook. And my (.)(.) are SUPER sore...and DH says they look swollen :blush:
I went and met the midwife yesterday...just at 5 weeks (my ticker is a few days behind)...they did a preg test...took blood and urine...and gave me a binder on pregnancy. Had lots of info on the different trimesters...what to do/not to do in early pregnancy...info on the hospital where we will deliver. They took some background medical information on DH and I...and they wrote me a prescription for vitamins. Thats about it. The urine test came back +...and I'm waiting for my blood test results. They scheduled my first scan for a little over 7 weeks...and then I have a full exam at 8 weeks. Its all a little overwhelming...as this is my first...but its a good overwhelming! :cloud9:

Hope everyone is well :hugs:...I'm off to try and catch up on this thread...I think I've missed about 20 pages :haha:


----------



## Blue_bear

Am off for my early scan shortyly..am really nervous :S but have been feeling rather :sick: this morning too. Will get back later with the results...x


----------



## char63

Good luck Blue Bear xx


----------



## elmaxie

Morning Ladies!

Wooo so much is going on!

Good Luck for your scan today! Mine is a week on Sunday but feeling quite nervous!

I have been on the last few days but have been in a really crap mood so didnt want to look like a bitch or a moody cow.

Have had a ok few days except when I had to push my own car out of the snow....yes probably not the bets thing to do when early pregnant but it was stuck and my hubby wasnt doing it right so I did it myself:blush:

On the plus side I woke up feeling really rough today and brought up bile....sorry TMI! So am gonna have to wake up with biscuits or something next to me to eat as as soon as I eat I am fine, so far lol.

I have my docs appointment tomorrow at 11am and again am a bit nervous.

Speak soon.

xxx


----------



## Cafferine

Hey Fish and Chips that site says on the price list.... 2 framed glossy images. WE NOW HAVE A TRANSVAGINAL TRANSDUCER ALLOWING US TO OFFER THIS SORT OF SCAN FROM 6 - 16 WEEKS. 

So maybe they will be able to do me! 

I feel abit sick this morning but don't feel like I will actually be sick. My boobs hardly hurt in the morning but get more sore through out the day. How are we all then? All busy working? 

I like the idea of a meet I just can't stand london! It scares the shit out of me. Wishing you all a lovely day!


----------



## char63

Ha ha, me too Cafferine!! I havent been into London since 1994!!!


----------



## gde78

I'd love to meet up with all you lovely ladies, but I can't really do anything between now and the wedding. Our weekends are all taken up with stuff for that! So is our money, but that's another story!

I could do April!


----------



## Drazic<3

If me and bubs are still going strong I would be happy to come along to a London meet. Much easier than trying to mission to Brum which I will also be doing in March! 

As for me, I'm good. Sickness is not as bad today as yesterday which is a relief. It seems to alternate days in strenght. Just feel exausted today, can't believe I am at work for another bloody 6 hours, I want sleeeep! 

Good luck with your scan today blue_bear :hugs:


----------



## Cafferine

Ok I booked a scan for yourbabyscan.co.uk and it is for the 23rd January at 12.30 so i will be about 8 weeks ish I think but I think I might be a week earlier then that so maybe 7 or 8 weeks. Yay! I get to see my baby, I hope! Uh-oh scared now.


----------



## LittleAurora

good luck with your scan blue bear! let us know how you get on!

It seems there are some advantages to living in london...who would have thought it! ;)

I am just going to have to stick with the NHS! Whats the health care like in Dublin/ROI?

I am not feeling too bad this morning hubby woke me up withsome nice cuddles so thats started the day nicely! lol


----------



## Amy_T

Think the exhaustion has set in for me today! Couldn't eat my tea last night either which is very very unusual for me, I NEVER lose my appetite! All good apart from that though, not very symptomatic at all.


----------



## Drazic<3

Anyone else find that sickness comes and goes? I felt SO sick all day yesterday, and today I just feel generally rough but not so queasy. Is that normal? 

:hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

I have been the same Drazic! Yesterday I was rough feeling and today I was bringing up bile.

I had this with 1st preg but I was either great or very sick.....arent we so lucky!:hugs:

Well I just went through the most heart wrenching 2 hours yet.
My little boy was off to have a visit to his childminders before he starts going regularly in a few weeks....I just didnt know what to do!
I have been away from him a few times over the last 8 months but always doing something that willl take my mind off like horse riding or out for a meal etc....but this was just bad. The house was so quiet and peaceful and I basically sat for two hours wondering what he was doing and if he was ok.

He of course was having a ball with other kids and toys!

So how is everyone!

Is anyone up Scotland way??

Wonder why scans are so expensive? Mine is costing £80...but I do saev 15% later on (all going well) on a 3d/4d scan. Well thats how I put it to hubby last time so this baby will have the same:happydance:

Emma.xx


----------



## apaton

hey elmaxie im from glasgow where u from ? xx


----------



## aread

hiya hope i can join too.

my EDD is 10th september!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi ladies

Well, today I feel absolutely dreadful. I woke up at 3am with a raging headache and then woke up again at 5am feeling really sick. Managed to get back to sleep until 8am when I got up and was sick and have been being sick ever since! I feel dreadful! I think I may have a bug or something as I feel really achy as well and it feels like I haven't slept a wink when I have had loads of sleep. I was meant to be at uni all day today but I had to take the day off. My mum said I should see the doctor but I rang and they haven't got any appointments til Tuesday! How rubbish is that! 

Anyway, how are you all feeling today?

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and happy 7 weeks to...

Fish & Chips, MamaBird, cat81, gde78 and MrsC71!!! Woohooo!


----------



## emz87

Can i join please i got my bfp today and im due 21sept x


----------



## elixir

hey emzywemzy, babes hope u feel better soon!!! :hugs:i feel like crap too, just threw up, now tucked in bed. its weird, i want to eat but i cant think about ANY food without gaggiing. and i have this bitter metallic taste in my mouth. sucking orange candies all day long. but wouldnt trade this for anything, anything for my beanie!!:baby:got my first scan tom, fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies! :hi:

Just wanted to pop in and say HaPPY 7 weeks to Fish & Chips, Emzy, cat81,
gde78, MrsC71!!!

I have also been feeling sick on and off! I was sorta crampy real down low yesterday but I am starting to have trouble telling the difference between bathroom cramps and uterus cramps. I think the constipation is settling in...sorry TMI. :blush:

Hope all you ladies are doing well!!

xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hope your feeling better soon Emzy. I was worried this morning as I didn't feel so sick yet just had to buy a plain bread roll as I just couldn't stomach the idea of a cheese sandwich :sick: I'm lucky in that I am not actually being sick though!


----------



## elmaxie

apaton said:


> hey elmaxie im from glasgow where u from ? xx

Hi! I am over Edinburgh way...used to live in centre but moved our to Roslin a few months back!

Looking at your signature youve been through alot in such a short time!

How are you and is everything going well?

Emma.xx


----------



## LittleAurora

oh my I am tired! Took the dog to the vet got hit weighed and bought some worming tablets. Took him home, gave him the tablets and not even 3seconds later he vomited all over the floor! So in a couple of days i have to bring him back to get some more AHHHH flipping dog!!


----------



## mmoon1

So Im back havent posted in a year or so but am here now as am PREGNANT and baby is due 29th Sept. Very Very excited so add me to that list and heres hoping we all have smooth pregnancies with healthy babies at the end of it xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hello Fish and Chips.... I have had my dating scan and been put back by 2 days so I am now due 2nd Sep (same as you!!!). Please can I be added to september stars, and I guess I'll have to catch up on this thread now!!!!!

Hope all you girls are having a happy and healthy pregnancy and I look forward to getting to know you. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cafferine said:


> Ok I booked a scan for yourbabyscan.co.uk and it is for the 23rd January at 12.30 so i will be about 8 weeks ish I think but I think I might be a week earlier then that so maybe 7 or 8 weeks. Yay! I get to see my baby, I hope! Uh-oh scared now.

That's the same day as ours!!!! But we'll be there at 3.30pm x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just popping on to say hi as am running straight back out!! Hopefully speak to you guys tomorrow xxx


----------



## apaton

yeah everthings fine now thank goodness , just cant wait till 12 week scan now :) hows your pregnancy going ? xxx


----------



## lovebabies

Hi Lady's!!
Can I join you? I just found out im pregnant and our baby is due September 20th :)
Also anyone still looking for a bump buddy? I would love to have one!

Happy& Healthy pregnancy to everyone!!


----------



## MrsC71

Hi everyone!! 

Haven't been on in ages cos just don't seem to have the energy or will to do anything at the moment. Nausea is still here but some days is not so bad although still finding that eating almost constantly is the only thing that eases it. I've had some really sharp pains today but no bleeding so I'm trying not to get too worked up about it but can't help but worry. I've got my first MW appt tomorrow so I'll mention it then. I'm absolutely shattered too, had to go for a 2hr nap this afternoon :sleep:

I wish I could fast forward the next few weeks and get past all this yucky feelings. Shouldn't really grumble, it'll be worth it in the end eh?!?!

Cxx


----------



## Asher

I am eating constantly too. I am trying to make the food I am stuffing in healthy stuff, but it's not always working out that way. I have been trying to fill up on oatcakes, which I have got a fancy for! But the odd piece of choccy has snuck in there I must admit!

I went for a swim before and felt much better after, but now I am starving again.

I am finding myself just wishing the next few weeks away uneventfully.


----------



## Asher

...and my boobs are still sore, really sore.


----------



## elmaxie

GAH!

Well I guess I have over did it the last few days....what with pushing my car out of the snow and trudging to a bloody clinic appointment (non baby related) a walk which should have taken 5 mins took 20 cos of the bloody snow and huge mounds at side of road left by plow....I have had some brown blood which I found about and hour ago.:cry:

I know brown blood is old blood but god am so scared! 

With Nathan I bled brown from about 5/6 weeks until 8 or 9 weeks and everything was all fine with him.

Am at the docs for booking in tomorrow at 11am so will see what he says but betting they will say brown blood old blood....I have been cramping but thats since I got my BFP!:shrug:

Ah well....I am away to eat and put my feet up and hope my devil child who would not go to sleep sleeps at least until his dad gets home at half ten tonight!

Emma.xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

sharp pain on and off on left side of abdomen and AF Pains...not happy...i have a bad feeling about this


----------



## cantthink

Hello

Just got the first appointment through at the hospital for scan etc. 
Its the 12th Feb 

x


----------



## mother hope

hello ladies so glad I found this board -- I just found out I am about 5 weeks have a 1st appt on the 25th (hope is better then last time)-- crossing fingers really hard.. it is so nice to just log on a read that all of us are going through the same symptoms. I can only sleep in the day and toss and turn with cramps at night does anyone else feel this way.


----------



## hunnycat

emzdreamgirl said:


> sharp pain on and off on left side of abdomen and AF Pains...not happy...i have a bad feeling about this

Hey Emz! 

I have the same thing and the doctor said it was totally normal and things are stretching. But I have it always on my left side in the ovary area. Don't worry! :thumbup:


----------



## hunnycat

Emzywemzy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well, today I feel absolutely dreadful. I woke up at 3am with a raging headache and then woke up again at 5am feeling really sick. Managed to get back to sleep until 8am when I got up and was sick and have been being sick ever since! I feel dreadful! I think I may have a bug or something as I feel really achy as well and it feels like I haven't slept a wink when I have had loads of sleep. I was meant to be at uni all day today but I had to take the day off. My mum said I should see the doctor but I rang and they haven't got any appointments til Tuesday! How rubbish is that!
> 
> Anyway, how are you all feeling today?
> 
> xx


Emzy! 

I have also had the exact same things! My headaches are insane and I keep waking up and I feel like I have not slept in weeks! The headaches are probably sinus related because everything is growing because all of the extra hormones which are making everything expand causing your bones to soften and cause you to ache as well. I hope that clears some things up for you! :flower:


----------



## hunnycat

Drazic<3 said:


> Anyone else find that sickness comes and goes? I felt SO sick all day yesterday, and today I just feel generally rough but not so queasy. Is that normal?
> 
> :hugs:

Hey Drazic! 

My nausea comes and goes and I haven't had morning sickness yet, except for one time but that is because I had a big mac the night before and I haven't had one since last year so I think that was enough for my body in general. How are you feeling now? I find lemon or lime in water helps me curb my nausea. We are actually both the same far-along wise :) :happydance:


----------



## hmu04146

10th sept edd... Yey! X


----------



## hmu04146

10th sept edd... Yey! X


----------



## TigerLady

Emma, as you know, try not to worry about the brown spotting.

It seems the uber sick yesterday was just a bug for me. Thank goodness. It was awful, though. I couldn't keep even a sip of water down all today. And, obviously, pregnant + breastfeeding + dehydration = very very bad. :(

Today is better, though. I have had some brown spotting, but am not worried at this point. My OB had me in this morning for a scan due to the sickness. Meerkat is 5 +2 today, so I didn't expect to see anything. Well, she surprised us! Saw her in the right place, saw the sac, saw the start of a fetal pole and even saw a wave that was the very very early start of a heartbeat. :shock: Strong one, this one! He is having me back in one week as he wants to do another scan to confirm heartbeat. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## hopeful 39er

hey emzdreamgirl...I have those pains too. Don't worry. I know it's easier said than done. I'm worried constantly. 
hmu-were due the same day! congrats


----------



## emzdreamgirl

thanks guys. I hardly slept last night and when I did I kept dreaming that I was bleeding and so I'd wake up and go check.....nothing....This went
On all night. Still nausea and sore boobs tho so that's good.
Hunnicat- yeah they are exactly where I would normally get a bit of
Ovulation pain. I was convinced that it was ectopic last night.... I know it seems irrational but when it's early hours of the morning and your brain is tired.....
I only work till
Two on Fridays so I'm coming home for a proper chill out and a long relaxing bath. I think I just need to relax. 
Dh was trying to funny yesterday talking to my belly, saying 'if you're a boy you'd better come out a footballer!' LOL


----------



## SpelmanMommy

I havent been on in a while but im glad to see all the new mommys to be!! I had my first appt a few days ago and ill have my first u/s on the 25th!! im so excited!!

xx


----------



## Bingo

September 23rd for me.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi girls, I think its about time I found some bump buddies!!! After my first scan yesterday when we saw the heartbeat it finallly seems okay to start hoping that everything will work out fine. 
I am due on 2nd September.
It is just so nice to have all you ladies due around the same time, as in many posts i look at their tickers and wish I was that far along...so its great to be included in this one.

A quick bit about me really:
I am 29 and a 3rd year degree student.
I have a son from a previous relationship that has just turned 7.
I had PCOS for 7 yrs, had ovarian drilling and then Clomid.
Me and OH been trying TTC for 18 months.

Now 7 weeks pregnant and a little scared!!! 

So, if anyone feels like they may want to share their pregnancy with me, that would be great!!

Enjoy your day ladies. xx


----------



## kstan

Havent been on for a while - hope yr all doing well!

Congrats Teeny Weeny!!!! Similar story to mine - altho we fell pregnant 2 weeks before I was due to go in for ovarian drilling. Still dont quite believe it. Got my scan on Monday so Im petrified. My Birthday is on Sat but Ive banned all celebrations until I know everything is fine with my peanut x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny Weeny said:


> Hi girls, I think its about time I found some bump buddies!!! After my first scan yesterday when we saw the heartbeat it finallly seems okay to start hoping that everything will work out fine.
> I am due on 2nd September.
> It is just so nice to have all you ladies due around the same time, as in many posts i look at their tickers and wish I was that far along...so its great to be included in this one.
> 
> A quick bit about me really:
> I am 29 and a 3rd year degree student.
> I have a son from a previous relationship that has just turned 7.
> I had PCOS for 7 yrs, had ovarian drilling and then Clomid.
> Me and OH been trying TTC for 18 months.
> 
> Now 7 weeks pregnant and a little scared!!!
> 
> So, if anyone feels like they may want to share their pregnancy with me, that would be great!!
> 
> Enjoy your day ladies. xx

Hey hun

I'll be buddies with you if you like! I already have 4 but I'd love another one lol I'm also due on 2nd September :flower: I'm 26 and also a student (trainee teacher) and currently really struggling with sickness!!

xx


----------



## gde78

Congratulations everyone with their BFPs! Only been away overnight, and there's lots of new ladies! 

Well I was up and down again all night with Ellie (back teeth coming thro), but I have to say I feel fine today. Not tired, not sick, boobs are ok, no headache. Don't even feel the need to wee as often. So am I enjoying this unexpected day of feeling fine... am I bugger. I'm a panicing, nervous wreck! Am on knicker watch every half hour.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

kstan said:


> Havent been on for a while - hope yr all doing well!
> 
> Congrats Teeny Weeny!!!! Similar story to mine - altho we fell pregnant 2 weeks before I was due to go in for ovarian drilling. Still dont quite believe it. Got my scan on Monday so Im petrified. My Birthday is on Sat but Ive banned all celebrations until I know everything is fine with my peanut x

we had our scan yesterday and I was soooo nervous!! I made the mistake of drinking too much water and ended up with a real bad tummy pain, and i had to keep letting some out whilst we were waiting!!!! 
However, we saw the little bubba and the heart flickering away so we were very happy, and even told the in-laws we are expecting. I keep looking at the pic (just a little blob really), and can't quite believe its happening to us!!

Good luck for your scan honey, and a very happy birthday too! xx


----------



## Amy_T

gde78 - knicker watch made me laugh! I have a hint of nervousness every time I go to the loo! 

I have no symptoms at all any more which, although the logical part of me knows is fine, the worrying, neurotic mummy part of me is panicking like anything!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning ladies

Well, this morning I am off to see the doctor as my MS has got so bad I am missing uni! I'm being sick all day, I can't keep any food down, but I can keep water down if I take tiny sips and I feel absolutely exhausted. I don't know what he's going to suggest really, but I thought I'd better get in on record and I might even ask for a note for uni, as I don't want to fail the course. I know if my attendance is not good, then they can fail me, but with a genuine reason I think they'd be less likely to do so. So we'll see what he says!

Anyway, other that that I am ok! My mum bought me some sleep bras from mothercare. they are soft crossover bras that you wear at night and they are fantastic! I would recommend them for anyone who is struggling to sleep because of sore boobies. 

I also have my follow up scan on Monday, so I'm hoping everything will be ok there and we'll get to see beanie this time!

How are you all doing? I can't believe how many September Stars there are now! It's fab. I can't keep up with the thread though lol

Hope you're all well 

Em xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Emzywemzy said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I think its about time I found some bump buddies!!! After my first scan yesterday when we saw the heartbeat it finallly seems okay to start hoping that everything will work out fine.
> I am due on 2nd September.
> It is just so nice to have all you ladies due around the same time, as in many posts i look at their tickers and wish I was that far along...so its great to be included in this one.
> 
> A quick bit about me really:
> I am 29 and a 3rd year degree student.
> I have a son from a previous relationship that has just turned 7.
> I had PCOS for 7 yrs, had ovarian drilling and then Clomid.
> Me and OH been trying TTC for 18 months.
> 
> Now 7 weeks pregnant and a little scared!!!
> 
> So, if anyone feels like they may want to share their pregnancy with me, that would be great!!
> 
> Enjoy your day ladies. xx
> 
> Hey hun
> 
> I'll be buddies with you if you like! I already have 4 but I'd love another one lol I'm also due on 2nd September :flower: I'm 26 and also a student (trainee teacher) and currently really struggling with sickness!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I am studying Biomedical Science, but next september I might do a year teacher training to fit in around our expanding family!!!
How do we become bump buddies..stupid question I know!!!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

emzdreamgirl said:
 

> thanks guys. I hardly slept last night and when I did I kept dreaming that I was bleeding and so I'd wake up and go check.....nothing....This went
> On all night. Still nausea and sore boobs tho so that's good.
> Hunnicat- yeah they are exactly where I would normally get a bit of
> Ovulation pain. I was convinced that it was ectopic last night.... I know it seems irrational but when it's early hours of the morning and your brain is tired.....
> I only work till
> Two on Fridays so I'm coming home for a proper chill out and a long relaxing bath. I think I just need to relax.
> Dh was trying to funny yesterday talking to my belly, saying 'if you're a boy you'd better come out a footballer!' LOL

Emz chick, try not to worry about the cramps (easier said than done I know!) I also had these and it's totally normal. They have gone now too, so try not to worry hun x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny Weeny said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I think its about time I found some bump buddies!!! After my first scan yesterday when we saw the heartbeat it finallly seems okay to start hoping that everything will work out fine.
> I am due on 2nd September.
> It is just so nice to have all you ladies due around the same time, as in many posts i look at their tickers and wish I was that far along...so its great to be included in this one.
> 
> A quick bit about me really:
> I am 29 and a 3rd year degree student.
> I have a son from a previous relationship that has just turned 7.
> I had PCOS for 7 yrs, had ovarian drilling and then Clomid.
> Me and OH been trying TTC for 18 months.
> 
> Now 7 weeks pregnant and a little scared!!!
> 
> So, if anyone feels like they may want to share their pregnancy with me, that would be great!!
> 
> Enjoy your day ladies. xx
> 
> Hey hun
> 
> I'll be buddies with you if you like! I already have 4 but I'd love another one lol I'm also due on 2nd September :flower: I'm 26 and also a student (trainee teacher) and currently really struggling with sickness!!
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> I am studying Biomedical Science, but next september I might do a year teacher training to fit in around our expanding family!!!
> How do we become bump buddies..stupid question I know!!!! xxClick to expand...

Yay! You will love it. It's really hard work and scary at first, but a great experience. 

Well, I'll pop your name in my signature with my other bump buddies and you can do the same if you like!

xx


----------



## elmaxie

TigerLady said:


> Emma, as you know, try not to worry about the brown spotting.
> 
> It seems the uber sick yesterday was just a bug for me. Thank goodness. It was awful, though. I couldn't keep even a sip of water down all today. And, obviously, pregnant + breastfeeding + dehydration = very very bad. :(
> 
> Today is better, though. I have had some brown spotting, but am not worried at this point. My OB had me in this morning for a scan due to the sickness. Meerkat is 5 +2 today, so I didn't expect to see anything. Well, she surprised us! Saw her in the right place, saw the sac, saw the start of a fetal pole and even saw a wave that was the very very early start of a heartbeat. :shock: Strong one, this one! He is having me back in one week as he wants to do another scan to confirm heartbeat.
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Hi.

Thanks am just a bit nervous since I was pushing our car out the snow that I did something.
I spotted for weeks with Nathan and this was just the once last night so hoping I am worrying for nothing.

What fantastic news about your scan....must ahve been fantastic to see your little Meerkat!

I thought my scan was a week on Sunday but its two weeks on Sunday:dohh:

Better get ready for docs.

hope all is well.xxx


----------



## elmaxie

I might be being silly but has anyone seen any updat from Blue_bear?

Was she not having an early scan yesterday?

Hope everything went well! Am thinking of you!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Cafferine

Morning! EmzyWemzy hope your sickness settles down over the next few weeks.
Elmaxie I hope everything goes well at the doctors and you and little spud are fine. 
Fish and Chips they offered me a 3.45 or half 12 appt and I went for half 12! Aww we could have met otherwise and seen eachothers bean pictures! ehe. 

Welcome all new September stars! 

I feel alright this morning just when I get a whiff of a smell my stomach turns abit, like opening the fridge or my OH's lunch box. Feeling more tired lately and a few headaches. Well bring it on!


----------



## bethany-wood

My EDD is 23rd Septemer :) xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

6 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## gde78

Amy_T said:


> gde78 - knicker watch made me laugh! I have a hint of nervousness every time I go to the loo!
> 
> I have no symptoms at all any more which, although the logical part of me knows is fine, the worrying, neurotic mummy part of me is panicking like anything!

Hi Amy_T - really no symptoms? When did they stop? I'm wondering if that's what today's brought for me as we're at the same stage! 

See I'm a panicking wreck!!!

Emzy - hope you manage to get something sorted out at drs today!
Blue-bear - any news honey?


----------



## Amy_T

Nope, nothing today, trying to convince myself my boobs are still sore but think if I jump and down and rub them hard enough they'd have hurt whether I was pregnant or not!!! I was getting lots of twinges, cramps etc the beginning of this week, think the symptoms calmed down a lot yesterday. 

As I say, I was symptom free at this stage with my daughter from what I can remember (5 years ago) so trying not to panic too much!


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hi ladies, I can't keep up with all the names...pregnancy brain:wacko:

Asher I am still addicted to charmed, how can you tell:haha:. When I was out of work last year, I watched it back to back on living in afternoon, I have my DH demented watching it.

All day sickness not great at the mo. I was lying in bed the other night and I said to DH I feel like I could eat a bag of chipper chips and yet get sick at the same time. This is so weird, I get hunger pangs through the dry reaching and I have to mentally check whether I can handle something, like sometimes evern thinking about taking a sip of water can make me gag. And don't get me started on (.)(.) OUCH.

I still have cramps though which worry me a bit and this morning I had pink CM when i wiped. Any ideas ladies


----------



## stmw

Piperhalliwel said:


> Hi ladies, I can't keep up with all the names...pregnancy brain:wacko:
> 
> Asher I am still addicted to charmed, how can you tell:haha:. When I was out of work last year, I watched it back to back on living in afternoon, I have my DH demented watching it.
> 
> All day sickness not great at the mo. I was lying in bed the other night and I said to DH I feel like I could eat a bag of chipper chips and yet get sick at the same time. This is so weird, I get hunger pangs through the dry reaching and I have to mentally check whether I can handle something, like sometimes evern thinking about taking a sip of water can make me gag. And don't get me started on (.)(.) OUCH.
> 
> I still have cramps though which worry me a bit and this morning I had pink CM when i wiped. Any ideas ladies

Ooooo we are due around the same time!! Do you want to be bump buddies?! Ive been looking everywhere for one! lol :) Sorry your feeling so sicky, try to eat little and often, even if you do feel sick. That hasnt hit me yet, I just try to keep eating, so maybe thats why? (.)(.) = I know what you mean! Mine arent hurting hurting - but more like hmmmm an annoying feeling when you touch them? Im not sure haha!! Hmmm pink CM? Keep and eye on it, make sure it doesnt go red. Could be your little one burrowing in a bit deeper?

xxxx


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hiya would love to be bump buddies thanks a mil :flower:, we seem to be the only ones due Sept 11th so YAY:happydance:

I've tried the little and often thing with the food. I was really bad all day yesterday and this morning but have just had a few crackers and that has helped greatly. I've had to tell my manager because I look dreadful and have to keep running to the loo to dry retch, not something you want to be listening to when your eating your croissant, but what can I do.:shrug:


----------



## stmw

Piperhalliwel said:


> Hiya would love to be bump buddies thanks a mil :flower:, we seem to be the only ones due Sept 11th so YAY:happydance:
> 
> I've tried the little and often thing with the food. I was really bad all day yesterday and this morning but have just had a few crackers and that has helped greatly. I've had to tell my manager because I look dreadful and have to keep running to the loo to dry retch, not something you want to be listening to when your eating your croissant, but what can I do.:shrug:

Awesome :) . Awww bless you, I hope it calms down soon. Im not to sure about my dates. I thought I was due the 12th, then my midwife said the 10th??? < i dont know where she got that from, so ive decided to go in the middle which is the 11th :) I suppose we will have to see what we really are come the dating scans, but still be bump buddies regardless I think!! Well, at least your manager knows know he/she will understand why you may look a bit poorly!! xxxx


----------



## Carley22

Hi Ladies after spending the last god knows how long on the TTC forums i have finally moved on!!! Got my BFP last night and Doctor has confirmed that i am indeed 5 weeks preganant and due in September!! 

Boobs hurt and getting cramps! Most of all i keep feeling hot and dizzy like im going to pass out!! 

Well it's nice to join you.


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey ladies

Well I've been to see the doctor and he has prescribed some anti-sickness tablets and signed me off uni and placement for 2 weeks and told me to rest. They are not going to be happy! Oh well, I don't care what they think really. Anyway, I've taken the first tablet and eaten some noodle soup- so far so good but we'll see if it stays down! I didn't really want to take the tablets, but the next step was going to hospital and I do not want that, so I am taking them. He said instead of taking them 3 times a day, I can take them as and when I feel sick (which is all the time anyway lol) so we'll see how that goes. But it is sooo nice to have some respite from feeling sick!! 

Oh and I totally get the feeling hungry whilst you are being sick thing- I always feel hungry and have hunger pangs when I am being sick, it is the weirdest feeling!

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Carley22 said:


> Hi Ladies after spending the last god knows how long on the TTC forums i have finally moved on!!! Got my BFP last night and Doctor has confirmed that i am indeed 5 weeks preganant and due in September!!
> 
> Boobs hurt and getting cramps! Most of all i keep feeling hot and dizzy like im going to pass out!!
> 
> Well it's nice to join you.

woohoo! congrats and welcome! :happydance: what date are you due? xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh and thanks so much to those of you that wished me well at the doctors, you girls are so fab xx


----------



## Carley22

im due on the 18th September and very very excited, the only thing is i think my mum is going to be angry (shes never wanted me to have kids - dont think she likes children very much and she is very career orientated and doesnt understand that im more family orientated).

I am terrified of all of the things my body has to go through this year and giving birth is the scariest venture of them all. 

Im sure i'll be fine and im trying to not read about peoples horror stories...


----------



## gde78

Congratulations Carly22!


----------



## stmw

congrats on your :bfp:!! xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

welcome newbies! how is every one today??

I am tired, but took a real need to clean! so i have taken curtains down and everything to wash! taking a coffee break now!

*Oh and 7 weeks today!! *​


----------



## Cafferine

Still no news off Blue_Bear? I hope she's ok. :(


----------



## MamaBird

Emzywemzy said:


> Oh and I totally get the feeling hungry whilst you are being sick thing- I always feel hungry and have hunger pangs when I am being sick, it is the weirdest feeling!
> 
> xx

First off you are so lucky to be off for 2 weeks!!! Well lucky in the sense that you can stay home and relax...not so lucky that you are sick all day. I had that experience yesterday for the first time and I totally agree! While I was being sick I kept thinking...Shit...my soup was really good and now I"ll be hungry again and I don't have time to eat something else before lunch. So I ended up stopping at the store on the way to work and buying a bag of plain chips and a bottle of gingerale! :haha:

Hope you feel better hun! I can't imagine feeling that way every day!
xx


----------



## 2010mummy

Add me please, 1st September!
Thanks


----------



## TigerLady

PH, I would worry too much about a bit of pink CM. It's normal in first Tri. Like my OB told me yesterday -- the early weeks are when the placenta is growing and burrowing in to the lining. You can get a bit of spotting from that at any time. It's not always a bad thing! Also, any irritation to the cervix can cause spotting. I get a bit of spotting in first tri any time i have sex... like clockwork. So I have to cut us off again! :haha:

I got the scan pic of Meerkat uploaded today. You can't see much, but I outlined her little rice grain fetal pole in red. :mrgreen:

https://i758.photobucket.com/albums/xx223/TigerLady_Otter/Meerkat/5plus2scan.jpg


----------



## LittleAurora

wow!! its tiny!!! lol cool!


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, cute picci :hugs:

I felt really sick last night, don't feel sick at all today and it's totally triggering my paranoia. Though I am VERY emotional :dohh:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Tigerlady - loving the picture of your tiny tiny TINY meercat!!!

I so wish i could have an early scan, i want to make sure my bean is definately in there!! I know thats a worry that most of have though.
Still got AF pains today and the odd sharp ovary pain....but no bleeding, not even any spotting at all. As no bleeding, im going to presume that the pains are normal and its beany baby getting a comfortable place to live for the next seven and a half months.


----------



## Piperhalliwel

That pic is too cute for words. 

I have a scan booked for next Sat, all going well I'll be 7 weeks I'm dying to see our little bean


----------



## cazza22

Hey girlies sorry i have been a stranger :-( i have had a read and glad you are all doing fantastic & baby beans are growing lovely . Welcome to all our new mummys to be Congrats girlies x x x My symptoms have mainly been constantly tired, peeing all the time, Dizzyness & waves of sickness only threw up twice tho in the night eeeewwww!! Started having headaches which is crap, think its the lack of caffine tho LOL!!! 
Has anyone heard off Blue Bear???? I hope everything is ok x x x (((((((((hugs)))))))))blue bear. 

Lov, kisses n sticky baby dust  Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## elixir

hi sep moms!!!got my scan and fell in love!!saw my beanie with a heart beat:))))although my bladder was bursting!beanie is 1.1 cm....thats like2 rice grains long!!!!!MS kicking in now though. living on cola flaovoured candies


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just going to be quick as need to go to bed as am utterly exhausted! Emma.. I hope everything is ok. Did you go for a check up? Also Blue_Bear I hope everything is ok hun. xxx


----------



## angie79

hi everyone

i have been a bit of a stranger
i have just been working hard and letting everything sink in
i woke up at 7am today and started having hot flushes and thought i was going to be sick - here it comes
A bit dizzy today and starting to feel tired - still got the bad cramp pains - hope everything is ok.

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## elmaxie

Awwww that is one cute scan picture!!

Hope your all doing well!

I had my booking in docs appointment today and told her about my cramping and my brown spotting occuring after I stupidly pushed my car out of snow. She said not to worry and if I get true red blood or "bad" cramps to go to EPU on Monday but there wasnt muc to worry about. Thank goodness I was so stressed I had hurt my beanie by pushing the silly car but I guess other people do weird and bad stuff before they find out their preg....But cant wait for my early scan 2 weeks sunday so I know beanie is there and all is well.

Am away fro an early night.

Bit worried about Blue_bear not updating about her scan. Hope she and her wee babe are fine!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## nitsbaby

Hi ladies..my EDD is 16th september :) excited:)


----------



## MrsC71

Hi Everyone!!

I had my booking in appt with the MW today. Pretty boring really, just loads of form filling. Anyway, I'm classed as "high risk" due to my age (38) and heart condition which means I won't be able to have the baby at our local maternity unit and will have to go to Ninewells in Dundee instead. My BP is slightly high as well which is really unusual for me. MW said that I will probably be asked to go see the consultant sometime soon and that I'll most likely get a couple of extra scans along the way. Just have to sit tight now and wait for my 12wk scan date to arrive.

Cazza - good to see you back, glad everything's settled down now!

Cxx


----------



## sparkle

hi ladies!

Can I join you please? I think I'm due mid spetember as I think I'm about 5 weeks now!
This is number 2 for us, our son Cormack is 14 months. Looking forward to getting to know you all 

x


----------



## Zo23

I am so tired today.


----------



## Asher

There are lots of September Stars! I love it!!!

I've been a bit rough today, just feel a bit green round the edges and soooo tired. 

Piper, I need to start watching Living again!! My DH will go mad!!!


----------



## Moomette

Ooh, can I join here too? I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant with baby #1, and DH and I are both feeling very excited, though I don't think it's quite sunk in just yet. If I've calculated it correctly, I think my EDD should be 19th September (should get this confirmed when I see my GP on Wednesday), and I would love to share the journey with all you other September mummies-to-be.


----------



## Elphaba

Welcome Moomette! Congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations to all the new Mums to be!! Sparkle, do you know when you estimated due date is yet? I can then add you to the front page.

I've now lost at least 5lbs since being pregnant which I reckon is mainly the lack of alcohol but also my lack of eating. I'm not doing too badly, but just find it hard to think of food that doesn't make me feel sick. Other than that I don't feel too bad, just very tired (especially today), emotional and sore bbs.

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and Meerkat, your scan is so lovely!! I can't wait to share mine next week! x


----------



## TigerLady

Thanks. :)

Loosing weight in first tri is common and not a problem. Just make sure you are getting your folic acid. And try to take your prenatals if you can keep them down. :thumbup:


----------



## goddess25

Hi can you add me onto the 23rd please! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hello Ladies...Welcome to all the new BFP"s Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Jenttc#2

Hi, could you please add me to Sept. 8th.

I too have lost weight. 4lbs in the last week! im so nauseas. (no vomiting) nothing sounds appetizing, and when i do eat i cant eat much. this pregnancy is wreaking havoc on me already at 6+2


----------



## SRTBaby

Please add me, September 10th, thanks.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Jenttc#2 said:


> Hi, could you please add me to Sept. 8th.
> 
> I too have lost weight. 4lbs in the last week! im so nauseas. (no vomiting) nothing sounds appetizing, and when i do eat i cant eat much. this pregnancy is wreaking havoc on me already at 6+2

Sounds just like me hun! At least we are not being sick :) x


----------



## Elphaba

I'm the complete opposite at the moment - I can't STOP eating!


----------



## LittleAurora

same here!! lol...I am so hungry i have to be carefull!!

I had a terrible nights sleep last night so am tiredthis morning but the sun is out. We are taking the kids to see the squirels in Castle park. lol.

what are you all up to?


----------



## goddess25

Thanks for adding me to the list but you can probably remove me and i will update if i want to be added again.... but i am pretty sure i am having a m/c.


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh godness, no darling. What makes you think that? Remember, bleeds early on are VERY common, I had a strong one at 5 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, congrats to the new mummas-to-be! 

I alternate between hunger and not wanting anything at all. I am not sick, but feel sick quite alot. Yesterday, I ate an entire pack of jammie dodgers over the course of the afternoon then didn't want to touch anything else all day! Got to be good and healthy today :) But a bicci is so much easier to chuck down than an apple!


----------



## LittleAurora

my heart is making a bid for freedom! Its beating so hard and it it feels like it is in my throat/mouth! crazy!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

morning:flower:

well i too have lost about 4lbs since being preggo,but i put that down to cutting out the [email protected]:winkwink:i really want to feel good throughout my pregnancy and even though i'm not at an ideal weight for my height i'm not too overweight.i'm hoping by eating healthy and doing some exercise i will feel good throughout these 9 months.plus they say it's easier to spring back after bubs is born:happydance:i sprung back pretty good after my other 2 but then i was much younger:wacko:

i may sound abit silly but i'm looking forward to dressing up my bump in all these cute maternity outfits:happydance:woohooo can't wait to see it start poking out.

so far sickness and tiredness has passed alittle,it was worse esp in the first few weeks so i put that down to the body working overtime to get all those little cells mingling together:happydance:feeling pretty good now apart from sore (.)(.) esp when i wake up in the morning ouchie!

ohh goddess hun i hope everything turns out ok for you babe:kiss:fx crossed for you and i'll be thinking of you,take care:hugs:


----------



## stmw

heya everyone! Hope your all well!! Im not feeling anything really! Not feeling sick or nauseous! I feel hungry now though, ive never felt hungrry before. I normally only eat my tea, but now having breakfast dinner and tea is a bit weird and hard!! Ive lost weight aswell, very strange!! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Goddess25 I am so sorry if it is a mc but hopefully it's a false alarm. I've taken you off the front page so if you feel happy again for me to add you, just let me know. Love and luck x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Although my bbs are still tender they are no where near as painful as they were. Do you think this is normal? x


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Goddess25, take care of yourself and let us know how you are:hug:


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hi everyone,

Feeling so so rough today think I might have to head back to bed. I've manged toast but anything else I can think of eating makes me retch. I now understand what waves of nausea means. Even my breadsticks now make me sick.

Hope you are all keeping well


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've also just had a wave of nausea and am now eating crisps as they are the only thing I can think of that wont make me sick. x


----------



## Drazic<3

I had cereal but I had to run to the loo to gag after opening the fridge and smelling all the food!


----------



## Fish&Chips

The fridge is the worst isn't it?! I have to hold my breath each time!


----------



## Drazic<3

It caught me off guard, I haven't had that before! Going to avoid it from now on.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear about all your m/s stories girls...Well, I do feel sick all day every day but still I can't stop eating!! I made myself feel sick at lunchtime today after eating half a large pizza from pizza hut, and regrettiing it very quickly!!!

I am usually quite thin and my jeans are now uncomfortable and I am paranoid I am getting fat. I just wish I could stop eating (I am a chocaholic). I am one for all the bad stuff, just because it tastes so good.

So, well done you girls that have managed to lose some weight, and it is far better than what I am doing!!!

Anyone else feel icky all day but still feel starved?? lol

xx


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Oh I would kill to enjoy a bit of chocolate, I'm a chocoholic but haven't been able to eat it in almost 3 weeks. I bought a Tiffin cake 2 days ago and still can't face it. I'm sitting here trying to eat grapes but they smell like fish:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

I am just sucking boiled sweets and chew bars, I am just worried that it will be bad for babes as up until this week I have been cramming myself with good foods. OH is making me a plain bagette with quorn and though the idea makes me feel :sick: I am determined to eat it.


----------



## doddy0402

OMG I never had so much nausea before!!:sick:
Im not being sick, but I am gagging constantly! an over strange things as well, OH had chewing gum before,,,and the thought of it as I'm typing is making me gag!!!
even stranger tho is I am getting strange cravings already. At midnight last night, I got up and made myself lamb chops!!! I just couldn't sleep without eating them! Bizarre!:shrug:
I really want an early scan like some of the other girls on here (which are gorgeous by BTW!). I would love a little reassurance that this little bubs is ok!x
Hope everyone is well (or as well as can be expected!!)


----------



## bubbles

well since I have announced it I'd like to join. By my rough O dates I'm due on the 26th September :happydance:


----------



## J_K_L

Hi Ladies! I would like to join.  I've estimated my due date as Sept 6th. I don't have my first OB appointment until 2/4 so I'll hopefully confirm those dates then.

I started off suffering from extremely sore boobs. I've made it through the past two weeks wearing sports bras. I have such tiny boobs that this is really ridiculous!!! 

The boob pain has been decreasing. While the MS comes and goes. I haven't thrown up. I'm STARVING! But I am just having a hard time thinking of things that don't make me want to vomit. Today all I can imagine putting in my mouth is mac and cheese. I'm going to make some homemade today. 

I'm so excited to chat with you ladies and hear how your journeys are going!!


----------



## ascotiel

Hi Just joined the board after finding out that I am pregnant today with baby no FOUR. Surprise (!) I was having internal discussions with myself about whether or not I wanted to have another baby (I have 3 sons and a hankering for a girl) but I guess the decision has now been made for me :) 

EDD 20th Sept according to my calculations


----------



## char63

Hi girls, hoping those of you with m/s are feeling better, theres loads of you who have it, glad I ain't!
Ugh, I have eaten SO much today!! Bacon sarnies, a WHOLE BAG OF CARROT STICKS DIPPED IN HUMUS, grapes, onion ring crisps, a danish cake, 3 cups of tea.
I dread to think of what my insides are doing!! I really fancy grapes and crunchy stuff like carrots and peppers at the mo..........


----------



## Teeny Weeny

char63 said:


> Hi girls, hoping those of you with m/s are feeling better, theres loads of you who have it, glad I ain't!
> Ugh, I have eaten SO much today!! Bacon sarnies, a WHOLE BAG OF CARROT STICKS DIPPED IN HUMUS, grapes, onion ring crisps, a danish cake, 3 cups of tea.
> I dread to think of what my insides are doing!! I really fancy grapes and crunchy stuff like carrots and peppers at the mo..........

Yay..someone who eats as much as me!! :happydance:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

angie79 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have been a bit of a stranger
> i have just been working hard and letting everything sink in
> i woke up at 7am today and started having hot flushes and thought i was going to be sick - here it comes
> A bit dizzy today and starting to feel tired - still got the bad cramp pains - hope everything is ok.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xx

i have had those pains for 2/3 days, AF pains and the odd cramps, and sickness that comes from feeling really dizzy and light headed


----------



## Cafferine

I'm not really having sickness either I do occasionally first thing when smells make me feel sick but i'm fine otherwise. I've had bacon sarnies today too and a weight watchers pizza later, I also have to admit I have had about 4 spoonfuls of branston pickle! Gah cravings!


----------



## char63

Cafferine said:
 

> I'm not really having sickness either I do occasionally first thing when smells make me feel sick but i'm fine otherwise. I've had bacon sarnies today too and a weight watchers pizza later, I also have to admit I have had about 4 spoonfuls of branston pickle! Gah cravings!

argg - 4 spoons of neat branston pickle?? That's Hardcore!! Ha ha


----------



## sparkle

Hi there, atm I think my edd is Sept 14th but I'm waiting to see what the dr says!
I'm not feeling sick at the moment, which is slightly odd. With my son I couldn't even face brushing my teeth without gagging!


----------



## apaton

im not being sick but just feel yucky my oh came in at 3 this morning from club and made sausages yuk :sick:xxxx


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone, I'm new here... I'm due on the 5th September - 6 weeks 6 days according to my dates but I had a scan on Tuesday (thought I was miscarrying - but everything is fine) and I was told I'm 6 weeks 0 days... 

Really nervous because I had a m/c in October - fingers crossed everything will work out for this one! There is a heartbeat so I can't help feeling a little bit confident!!


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> 
> i have been a bit of a stranger
> i have just been working hard and letting everything sink in
> i woke up at 7am today and started having hot flushes and thought i was going to be sick - here it comes
> A bit dizzy today and starting to feel tired - still got the bad cramp pains - hope everything is ok.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well xx
> 
> i have had those pains for 2/3 days, AF pains and the odd cramps, and sickness that comes from feeling really dizzy and light headedClick to expand...

yes that is exactly how i have been feeling but today the dizziness is still there a little bit but nothing else -its weird how it goes from one extreme to another
Tonight i have just got back from the chippy with some chips - yum


----------



## doddy0402

I feel like I would eat a cow if I could!! feel like a need meat so badly!!
don't even think I can face anything else even veg an things are making me gag...I JUST NEED MEAT!!!
soooooo weird!x


----------



## Blue_bear

Hi Guys.....Thank you all for being so concerned...turns out you had good reason too :(

I went in Thurs morning for the scan and have litterally only just got home.

They scanned my and automatically found issues that made them believe i wa shaving an ectopic.....We were distroyed...both of us were so excited :(

To cut a very long story short, i wasnt really in much pain at all and the brown spotting was very minimal but it was only shown on the scan. I then had bloods taken Thurs and compared to today, the hormon levels should have doubled....but they halved :cry:

They kept me in as if i started to have pain etc, they were on stand by to take me theatre to remove my right tube....I have never been so scared, and all the waiting for bloods etc was excrutiating :(

They have let me out because i have had no pain and ive got to go for more bloods on monday and now were hoping it has halved again so that they dont want to operate...He called my condition now a failed ectopic...so id guess its been more like a m/c 
I was on the ward with 2 other girls going through EXACTLY the same thing, so its more common than we'd all like to believe :S


I would like to just say to anyone here that is experiecing any type of pain/dull ache/twinge that they are not sure of, you must get checked out, and insist on an early scan...I have really felt totally fine and this could have dragged on alot longer and been potentially life threatening to me if left untreated/observed....I dont want to scare anyone but i want you all to be better safe than sorry....

So i guess i dont belong in here any longer :( :cry:

If anyone has any questions id be more than happy to answer them....im truly devestated but i have to console myself with the fact that its natires way and at least its early days for us trying....
Thanks again for all of those who asked after me x


----------



## LostTwins

September 18, 2010!!! :)


----------



## stmw

awwww blue bear :( im so sorry lovely, we were all wondering where you were. Bless you my love. I dont know what to say. Try and get some much needed rest and eat something to keep your strength up. You need to be there for each other now. :( so sorry. xxxx


----------



## angie79

oh hun i'm so sorry to hear that xx :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: Blue_Bear. I am so sorry. :cry:

Doddy... I had the meat thing with my first. It often indicates :blue:! ;) But not 100% reliable, of course. Also, make sure you are getting enough iron.

I have a bit of ms today. :sick: And am craving carbs mostly. Yet more reason for me to think :pink: on this one.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

so sorry to hear that blue bear. I dont really knw what to say..i have been through it before and its something that you can never put in words. Dont forget were all here if you feel like you need a chat anytime.....xxx


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hey can you put me down for the 27th :)

Blue bear I'm really sorry to hear that....I honestly dont know what to say you must be heartbroken :hugs: my thoughts and prayers are with you xx


----------



## LittleAurora

blue bear...hugs!! XXXX


----------



## cat81

Blue bear, I am so sorry to hear your news....am thinking of you.

I havent been on here in ages. It's great to see how many September stars there are now!!! My symptoms have really started kicking in this week. Have been feeling really sick pretty much all day, every day and have gone off loads of my favourite foods. The thought of drinking tea or eating chocolate makes me want to hurl which is highly unusual. I would have been pleased about the sudden aversion to chocolate but instead I have turned into a total cheese monster - can't get enough of it!

Have also been feeling really dizzy if I stand up too quickly or have a hot shower. It has made me feel loads better reading about all of your symptoms and strange food cravings / aversions.

Cafferine, I saw a couple of your posts and thought I would mention that I too am from Milton Keynes. I am due on about the 2nd September if you fancy buddying up.

I can't believe how many teachers there are on here. I too am a teacher and work at a secondary school. It seems to be getting harder and harder to hide my symptoms and to teach a class when I constantly want to hang my head over the toilet. I totally understand how you are all feeling and sympathise, especially with those of you who are still training - I remember what a difficult year it is.

Anyway, am rambling now. It's so good to have a network of such fab girls to share this experience with and I am sure I will become a more regular poster. This site is completetly addictive! xxx


----------



## Cafferine

Blue_Bear I am very sorry for your loss and I hope you don't give up and are back in here soon. xxx



Cat81, sure! I'm in Shenley Church End EDD 8th Sept, I think. I'll buddy you now!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Blue_bear said:


> Hi Guys.....Thank you all for being so concerned...turns out you had good reason too :(
> 
> I went in Thurs morning for the scan and have litterally only just got home.
> 
> They scanned my and automatically found issues that made them believe i wa shaving an ectopic.....We were distroyed...both of us were so excited :(
> 
> To cut a very long story short, i wasnt really in much pain at all and the brown spotting was very minimal but it was only shown on the scan. I then had bloods taken Thurs and compared to today, the hormon levels should have doubled....but they halved :cry:
> 
> They kept me in as if i started to have pain etc, they were on stand by to take me theatre to remove my right tube....I have never been so scared, and all the waiting for bloods etc was excrutiating :(
> 
> They have let me out because i have had no pain and ive got to go for more bloods on monday and now were hoping it has halved again so that they dont want to operate...He called my condition now a failed ectopic...so id guess its been more like a m/c
> I was on the ward with 2 other girls going through EXACTLY the same thing, so its more common than we'd all like to believe :S
> 
> 
> I would like to just say to anyone here that is experiecing any type of pain/dull ache/twinge that they are not sure of, you must get checked out, and insist on an early scan...I have really felt totally fine and this could have dragged on alot longer and been potentially life threatening to me if left untreated/observed....I dont want to scare anyone but i want you all to be better safe than sorry....
> 
> So i guess i dont belong in here any longer :( :cry:
> 
> If anyone has any questions id be more than happy to answer them....im truly devestated but i have to console myself with the fact that its natires way and at least its early days for us trying....
> Thanks again for all of those who asked after me x

Aw hun I am so sorry to hear this. Well done for being so strong and offering to answer any questions, that is so kind of you. Make sure you get plenty of rest and recover now ok? :flower: xx


----------



## Blue_bear

Thanks guys, am just really tearful and dont seem to have any control over it :(


----------



## Emzywemzy

That's totally understandable chick. I hope you start feeling brighter soon x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Evening ladies

Well, today's been a better day sickness wise and I actually haven't been sick at all yet! Whoop! The tablets must be working well. I have to say, I still feel sick but not being sick is sooo good! And I am absolutely starving today. I have also been craving Branston Pickle- how weird is that?! lol

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## Carley22

There's so many of us it's unbelieveable..... 

i told my mum today and she hung up on me i dont think she is very impressed at all! - hopefully she'll come round in the end just trying to not get myself upset about it. i have my appointment with the midwife on 26th and im really looking forward to it.

I dont know what she is going to do at the first appointment but i hope they'll do a scan at some point so i get a nice little pic to show you all. 

AHHHHHHHH IM SO EXCITED...........


----------



## Cafferine

I'm in the chatroom if anybody is about! xx


----------



## doddy0402

so sorry blue_bear. thinking of you and your family today.x


----------



## Asher

So sorry to hear your news Blue-Bear. I'm sure there is nothing anyone can say that can make you or your OH feel any better. So sorry. I hope there is better news for you again soon. Hugs. x

I have had a weird one today. I feel pretty ok much of the time and then feel like I will gag every now and again. I also think I might be going off pasta (my favourite) which I did with my first little boy. I feel as though I want to nibble on rubbish foods all day rather than eat a good meal, but my hubby (the cook in our house) insists he must cook a nice meal. Lovely but hardgoing!


----------



## Carley22

Cafferine, it wont let me into the chatroom says that you have to have posted over 100+ times. How did you get in there as you are on 72 posts? im confused - i want in!!!


----------



## Cafferine

I dunno, think it says you have to have 100 but lets you in earlier? I dunno! Not many people in there. Go post like crazy!


----------



## J_K_L

So sorry BlueBear. Saying a prayer for you!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm so sorry blue bear. I really didn't expect you to have such bad news and I can't imagine what you must be going through. If it's any help, the original founder of September Stars also had an ectopic. She's now in the miscarriage section if you want to look her up for a chat. I hear she is doing much better now and feeling a lot more positive. Her name is Africa Queen. Take care honey and feel free to message us with updates on how you are doing if you feel up to it xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

J_K_L said:


> Hi Ladies! I would like to join. I've estimated my due date as Sept 6th. I don't have my first OB appointment until 2/4 so I'll hopefully confirm those dates then.
> 
> I started off suffering from extremely sore boobs. I've made it through the past two weeks wearing sports bras. I have such tiny boobs that this is really ridiculous!!!
> 
> The boob pain has been decreasing. While the MS comes and goes. I haven't thrown up. I'm STARVING! But I am just having a hard time thinking of things that don't make me want to vomit. Today all I can imagine putting in my mouth is mac and cheese. I'm going to make some homemade today.
> 
> I'm so excited to chat with you ladies and hear how your journeys are going!!

This is exactly how I've been feeling although have gone off food including my favourite.. Mac and Cheese!! In fact like Asher, I have totally gone off pasta which I usually love! x

Carley22, I can't believe your Mum's reaction!! x


----------



## LALSmith

I was due on today but found out i was pregnant on Wednesday. A second test yesterday confirmed it. Docs appointment on Monday. Going by dates of last period my lil one is due 25th September. 10 days before my 22nd birthday :)


----------



## cazza22

So sorry Blue bear im thinking of you huny & here if u need a chat ok ((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) x x x x x lov caz


----------



## opticalillus5

Hi Ladies... Long time no speak - this thread is pretty hard to keep up with now! 

Firstly, I'm so sorry for your loss blue bear... I remember what it was like when I lost my bubs and It truly is the most awful thing to experience. Thinking of you hun xxx

Secondly, I sooo know the feeling with the sickness girls. I basically feel sick all day in waves, but never actually AM sick. It's driving me crazy! I'm sure if I were to throw up I might actually feel a little better. All day I have wanted a kebab, so I got in the car, and drove for miles to find a kebab shop that didn't look scruffy. I finally found one, got home, took one mouthful, and felt sick. I ate it as I haven't eaten much all day, and now I feel terrible (hence being up past midnight!). Another reason for being up so late is that, due to feeling ill, I went for a 'little nap' at 3pm. I woke up at 7. Oops! I'm still getting cramps, but have my scan on monday, so the more I sleep, the less I can worry! 

Finally, congratulations to all the new ladies in here with your BFP's - I can't believe how many of us there are! 
:hug:


----------



## hopeful 39er

Blubear I am so sorry for your loss...I know the terrible feeling. Hugs to you.


----------



## readyforbaby

Blue bear, I am so sorry for your loss. I have been there and know how difficult it is. We are thinking of you. :hug:


----------



## minhthanh77

I had bad cramps yesterday and during the night but the ladies on here reckon it's probably either a stomach bug or to do with toilet issues!! I hope you get your PMA back soon hun x


----------



## Fish&Chips

minhthanh77 said:


> I had bad cramps yesterday and during the night but the ladies on here reckon it's probably either a stomach bug or to do with toilet issues!! I hope you get your PMA back soon hun x

Yep this happened to me. I even went and had an emergency check up but all was ok. x


----------



## bubbles

:shock: I had a dream AF came last night and woke up crying half expecting to find blood this morning


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so sorry for your loss Blue_bear. I know how much it hurts but little by little you will begin to get stronger again, over time. Give yourself time to grieve for now, follow what feels right by you - there are no rules to how you get through this. The girls on the MC section are amazing and kept me sane, sending you loads of :hugs: darling -x-


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all.

I feel like crap this morning! So ill!! And tired! I cant wait untill Thuesday to see my midwife and get the ball rolling for an early scan! It will really put my mind at rest!


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so bloated! I am chunky anyway but I look the size of a house! :rofl:


----------



## char63

LittleAurora said:


> hello all.
> 
> I feel like crap this morning! So ill!! And tired! I cant wait untill Thuesday to see my midwife and get the ball rolling for an early scan! It will really put my mind at rest!

I got my 1st mw app on Thursday too @2pm. Can't wait to get things going, although Im not looking forward to having blood taken, I'm such a wimp.


----------



## LittleAurora

im not too bad with bloods as long aste person doing it is skilled, cause i hate having the bruiseing...you look like a junkie!! LOL


----------



## emzdreamgirl

bit worried i have had really sore boobs since BFP, but now they dont hurt at all. i also dont feel rough any more, and im worried that something is wrong. I know some people dont have symptoms at all, but i had them and now none. When i had my miscarraige that was the first thing i noticed when i started bleeding. Im not bleeding, but no more sore boobs...nothing i have even poked them a bit too see...nothing


----------



## Drazic<3

Emz, I had that last week then the next day, BAM! felt like crap again! Apparently it's something to do with the rate at which you HCG increases. As it doubles every two days, it is normal to have times of feeling better in which your body gets used to the levels in your system. Also, it wasnt until past 6 weeks my symptoms got more stable. I know it's esay to say, but please try not to panic :hugs:


----------



## Heavenx

Bluebear, I'm sorry to read about what you've been through, rest and give yourself time to grieve, will keep you in my prayers x

Emzdreamgirl, I hope that everything is alright with you and your pregnancy, if you're very concerned then it wouldn't hurt to see your Dr, you know your body and what it's telling you so trust your feelings and if you don't feel happy with the way you are then let the Dr know. I hope all is Ok though x

I have had a rotten week with nausea, my Dr write me off work last week and this week with fatigue, I feel extrememly exhausted, even waking after 10 hours sleep I feel completely shattered, the nausea is really getting me down, I had it for 18 weeks with my first but this nausea feels worse already and I dread it going on for so long, I bought sea/travel bands yesterday from Boots, am desperately hoping they help, but so far, no good :( I just get annoyed with peoples attitudes though when it comes to nausea in pregnancy it's as though it's no worse than when you're generally sick/ill, but I feel really rough and very down with it, I just can't lift my mood or look forward to anything, I hate feeling like this, all I want to be is happy :cry:

Sorry for being down, I hope that everyone else isn't suffering the MS or any other unpleasant symptoms too badly x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Drazic<3 said:


> Emz, I had that last week then the next day, BAM! felt like crap again! Apparently it's something to do with the rate at which you HCG increases. As it doubles every two days, it is normal to have times of feeling better in which your body gets used to the levels in your system. Also, it wasnt until past 6 weeks my symptoms got more stable. I know it's esay to say, but please try not to panic :hugs:

i hope its just that. I mean some days they hurt more than others, just weird for it to dissapear altogether at the moment. I havent felt sick for a couple of days but i think maybe i had a hormone surge (lol) and now my body is getting used to it a bit. I started getting sicknesss and dizziness really early when i got my BFP, and i was surprised it had happened so soon. so im sure it will return in a couple of weeks time when i shoudl have arrived!


----------



## stmw

heya everyone. Well i've been here reading about all your symptoms and i'm so sorry most of you are feeling so sicky. I on the other hand - have no sickness whatsoever - is this normal? My (.)(.) have been a bit sore but only when I rub my lotion in after my bath or whatever. The only other thing i've been having is cramps. They seem to get worse in the evening and when I turn to the side to go to sleep? I don't know! After reading everyone else's post's I feel like hmmmmm am I even pregnant?! I am obviously, but I dont feel it atall.....its really weird. I hope the rest of you start to feel a little better soon .....

xxxxx


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Blue_bear I am so so sorry to hear your sad news!:hugs:
I am so glad you had your scan as you say its life threatening if not treated or found....but I am so sad to hear this. Love to you all in this hard time and get plenty of rest.xxxx

Emma.xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

I found this blo when i was searching for something earlier, and it did make me laugh because i think it sums up how everyone in here is feeling. I hope the person who wrote it doesnt mind me posting it - so to make sure i dont get in trouble....i didnt write it, i just copied it....erm....for research purposes lol.

Things Miscarrying Women Obsess About

Regardless of how many pregnancies and miscarriages, I cannot believe I'm still immediately entering this obsessive zone where every little thing is significant, telling and earth shattering.

1. Boob Check - We constantly lift our shirts, remove our bras, stare into the bathroom mirror and wonder "Are they bigger? Are they getting just a little bit bigger yet? And are the aureoles changing color, size or shape?" The answer is still no.

2. Boob Soreness Testing - We are constantly squeezing our boobs, one in each hand, wondering if they are sore at that moment. Weren't they sore just a few minutes ago? Why aren't they sore now? Am I starting to miscarry?

3. Lukewarm Showers - We keep turning down the hot water in our showers because God Forbid our body temperature goes up too high and this microscopic alien inside of us boils to death.

4. Anti Stomach Suck - We make a conscious effort to undo years of holding in our stomachs for that "Yes, I still have flat abs" look because God Forbid we were to crush anything in our uterus from these constant paranoid abdominal crunches. Relax abs. Make room.

5. Nausea Check - We measure infinitisimal waves of mere queasiness and wonder if it will soon roil into full-on nausea because we've heard that the more nauseaous, the better chance of keeping a pregnancy. We pray for nausea.

6. Caffeine Cold Turkey Process - We barely sip our coffee, worried that we'll somehow damage some hormonal balance or send our microscopic alien into some kind of jitters and it will shake loose and fall out. We lament the fact that we don't have decaf on hand. We get a headache.

7. Food Analysis - We are suddenly keenly aware of the non-organic crap we are putting into our bodies and realize that we're probably chock full of preservatives, steroids, artificial coloring and flavoring and bovine hormones because we were too lax at the grocery store. We are certain that we are a hostile environment for a fetus.

8. The Head to Toe Assessment - We wonder if every tweak, twinge, body sound and function is somehow a sign of being pregnant or being on the verge of miscarrying. No twitch is immune from our scrutiny.


----------



## doddy0402

stmw said:


> heya everyone. Well i've been here reading about all your symptoms and i'm so sorry most of you are feeling so sicky. I on the other hand - have no sickness whatsoever - is this normal? My (.)(.) have been a bit sore but only when I rub my lotion in after my bath or whatever. The only other thing i've been having is cramps. They seem to get worse in the evening and when I turn to the side to go to sleep? I don't know! After reading everyone else's post's I feel like hmmmmm am I even pregnant?! I am obviously, but I dont feel it atall.....its really weird. I hope the rest of you start to feel a little better soon .....
> 
> xxxxx

don't worry it is quite normal not to have many symptoms either.
with my son, I had no ms, no sore boobs...nothing! I didn't even start getting a bump until 20ish weeks so I felt like a complete fraud until then, but there definitely was a bouncing baby boy at the end of it!!
and as I am now beginning to find out, every pregnancy is completely different, as this time round I haven't never felt so ill!!x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

stmw said:


> heya everyone. Well i've been here reading about all your symptoms and i'm so sorry most of you are feeling so sicky. I on the other hand - have no sickness whatsoever - is this normal? My (.)(.) have been a bit sore but only when I rub my lotion in after my bath or whatever. The only other thing i've been having is cramps. They seem to get worse in the evening and when I turn to the side to go to sleep? I don't know! After reading everyone else's post's I feel like hmmmmm am I even pregnant?! I am obviously, but I dont feel it atall.....its really weird. I hope the rest of you start to feel a little better soon .....
> 
> xxxxx

we are in the same boat...im symptom spotting more than i did in the 2ww!
and i keep thinking 'am i pregnant?'......wait till we get bumps, then we will wonder what all the worrying was about!!!


----------



## stmw

thankyouuu!! at least i'm not the only one!! xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Heavenx said:


> Bluebear, I'm sorry to read about what you've been through, rest and give yourself time to grieve, will keep you in my prayers x
> 
> Emzdreamgirl, I hope that everything is alright with you and your pregnancy, if you're very concerned then it wouldn't hurt to see your Dr, you know your body and what it's telling you so trust your feelings and if you don't feel happy with the way you are then let the Dr know. I hope all is Ok though x
> 
> I have had a rotten week with nausea, my Dr write me off work last week and this week with fatigue, I feel extrememly exhausted, even waking after 10 hours sleep I feel completely shattered, the nausea is really getting me down, I had it for 18 weeks with my first but this nausea feels worse already and I dread it going on for so long, I bought sea/travel bands yesterday from Boots, am desperately hoping they help, but so far, no good :( I just get annoyed with peoples attitudes though when it comes to nausea in pregnancy it's as though it's no worse than when you're generally sick/ill, but I feel really rough and very down with it, I just can't lift my mood or look forward to anything, I hate feeling like this, all I want to be is happy :cry:
> 
> Sorry for being down, I hope that everyone else isn't suffering the MS or any other unpleasant symptoms too badly x

Hi Hun

I feel exactly the same. I've been signed off uni and placement for 2 weeks as I can't stop being sick and I feel exhausted. I've been feeling really down with it as well and that's making me feel even worse! I feel like I should feel excited and so happy but I feel so ill that I can't. I'm hoping things will pick up for us soon sweetie :flower:

xx


----------



## angie79

stmw said:


> heya everyone. Well i've been here reading about all your symptoms and i'm so sorry most of you are feeling so sicky. I on the other hand - have no sickness whatsoever - is this normal? My (.)(.) have been a bit sore but only when I rub my lotion in after my bath or whatever. The only other thing i've been having is cramps. They seem to get worse in the evening and when I turn to the side to go to sleep? I don't know! After reading everyone else's post's I feel like hmmmmm am I even pregnant?! I am obviously, but I dont feel it atall.....its really weird. I hope the rest of you start to feel a little better soon .....
> 
> xxxxx

me either - apart from a bit of dizziness and cramps thats it too - i did another test yesterday just to make sure :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry you are feeling so bad Heaven. Hope it goes soon xxx

Emz.. my bbs are not that sore now either so I wouldn't worry. x


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> I found this blo when i was searching for something earlier, and it did make me laugh because i think it sums up how everyone in here is feeling. I hope the person who wrote it doesnt mind me posting it - so to make sure i dont get in trouble....i didnt write it, i just copied it....erm....for research purposes lol.
> 
> Things Miscarrying Women Obsess About
> 
> Regardless of how many pregnancies and miscarriages, I cannot believe I'm still immediately entering this obsessive zone where every little thing is significant, telling and earth shattering.
> 
> 1. Boob Check - We constantly lift our shirts, remove our bras, stare into the bathroom mirror and wonder "Are they bigger? Are they getting just a little bit bigger yet? And are the aureoles changing color, size or shape?" The answer is still no.
> 
> 2. Boob Soreness Testing - We are constantly squeezing our boobs, one in each hand, wondering if they are sore at that moment. Weren't they sore just a few minutes ago? Why aren't they sore now? Am I starting to miscarry?
> 
> 3. Lukewarm Showers - We keep turning down the hot water in our showers because God Forbid our body temperature goes up too high and this microscopic alien inside of us boils to death.
> 
> 4. Anti Stomach Suck - We make a conscious effort to undo years of holding in our stomachs for that "Yes, I still have flat abs" look because God Forbid we were to crush anything in our uterus from these constant paranoid abdominal crunches. Relax abs. Make room.
> 
> 5. Nausea Check - We measure infinitisimal waves of mere queasiness and wonder if it will soon roil into full-on nausea because we've heard that the more nauseaous, the better chance of keeping a pregnancy. We pray for nausea.
> 
> 6. Caffeine Cold Turkey Process - We barely sip our coffee, worried that we'll somehow damage some hormonal balance or send our microscopic alien into some kind of jitters and it will shake loose and fall out. We lament the fact that we don't have decaf on hand. We get a headache.
> 
> 7. Food Analysis - We are suddenly keenly aware of the non-organic crap we are putting into our bodies and realize that we're probably chock full of preservatives, steroids, artificial coloring and flavoring and bovine hormones because we were too lax at the grocery store. We are certain that we are a hostile environment for a fetus.
> 
> 8. The Head to Toe Assessment - We wonder if every tweak, twinge, body sound and function is somehow a sign of being pregnant or being on the verge of miscarrying. No twitch is immune from our scrutiny.


ha ha love it


----------



## LittleAurora

I am on an emotional rollercoaster atm! Crying one min laughing another!!


----------



## Cafferine

I just ate 3 packets of ready salted crisps, gah!


----------



## LittleAurora

I was frying up the giblets from the roast for the dog, and had to abandon it! I was so close to throwing up! Lucky Hubby is on stand by!


----------



## Cafferine

I was going to ask opinions actually on mamas and papas pilko pramette polka, do you think it would be too girly for a boy pram or do you think it is pretty unisex? It is my favourite pram and i'm just wondering if you think it would be suitable for either sex.


----------



## LittleAurora

No a spotty dotty one would be lovely!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I haven't even started looking at baby things yet so I'm afraid I can't offer any advice x


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Cafferine said:


> I was going to ask opinions actually on mamas and papas pilko pramette polka, do you think it would be too girly for a boy pram or do you think it is pretty unisex? It is my favourite pram and i'm just wondering if you think it would be suitable for either sex.

I just looked at it and Id say its pretty unisex


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Fish&Chips said:


> I haven't even started looking at baby things yet so I'm afraid I can't offer any advice x

me neither. went shopping yesterday to get a new carpet and DH wanted to go into Toys r us next door to the carpet place so he can budget for all the baby stuff - prams etc (he is very much a forward planner) but i didnt really get too excited about it all, i just spoke about prices but I didnt feel comfortable spending too much time in there. defo cant think any further than 12 weeks at the moment


----------



## xXxSIANxXx

Im due september 8th :)


----------



## cat81

Oooh Cafferine, just looked at that pram. It's georgeous and I think it would be lovely for a boy or a girl. Its on offer at the moment isn't it? Are you going to buy it now or do you think it's too early?


----------



## char63

I've been looking at prams too cafferine, I do like those pilko premmettes. I also like the britax vigour, but think I will wait and see if some new models for 2010 come out. I'm not ordering my pram until June/July I think.


----------



## Fish&Chips

xXxSIANxXx said:


> Im due september 8th :)

Welcome to September Stars! x


----------



## Cafferine

Afternoon Cat! Well I have a scan on the 23rd and if everything is ok then I think I will stick it on a credit card till I get the 190 pound grant! As long as it hasn't been used I can always take it back if anything happens, I was thinking that I shouldn't buy something early but if anything is going to happen it will happen anyway wether I have bought something or not. So exciting though! 
Char63 I can't afford the new models, £250 is my limit for a pram and as they have knocked a 100 quid off I can afford it!

I think it is alright for unisex even though the polka dots make it abit pretty but I think it will be fine it's on the edge of girly but it's not pink or anything so should be ok!


----------



## LittleAurora

I have chosen my pram, I just have to hide my debit card untill after the 12 week scan!! lol


----------



## angie79

i have narrowed them down to 3 - sorry but i dont really like m & p i find them too heavy but thats just personal choice


----------



## Pearls18

Hi everyone, I am due September 16th (ish i think, if I go by a 28 day cycle???) x


----------



## angie79

Cafferine said:


> Afternoon Cat! Well I have a scan on the 23rd and if everything is ok then I think I will stick it on a credit card till I get the 190 pound grant! As long as it hasn't been used I can always take it back if anything happens, I was thinking that I shouldn't buy something early but if anything is going to happen it will happen anyway wether I have bought something or not. So exciting though!
> Char63 I can't afford the new models, £250 is my limit for a pram and as they have knocked a 100 quid off I can afford it!
> 
> I think it is alright for unisex even though the polka dots make it abit pretty but I think it will be fine it's on the edge of girly but it's not pink or anything so should be ok!

thats my budget too for the pram and car seat - my cousin spent £600 on a quinny and he was only in it a year at the most - i think i will get mine off ebay and then buy the car seat brand new


----------



## angie79

StaceyP87 said:


> Hi everyone, I am due September 16th (ish i think, if I go by a 28 day cycle???) x

congrats xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Sorry - haven't heard of the pram. Do you have a picture? 

It's not that I believe buying things will make something go wrong, just that I have come home after that horrific news and been met with babies clothes and things and it's too much to bare. That's why I won't be buying anything for a while.

Congrats on all the bfp! :happydance:


----------



## angie79

Drazic<3 said:


> Sorry - haven't heard of the pram. Do you have a picture?
> 
> It's not that I believe buying things will make something go wrong, just that I have come home after that horrific news and been met with babies clothes and things and it's too much to bare. That's why I won't be buying anything for a while.
> 
> Congrats on all the bfp! :happydance:

ahhh :hugs:

i dont think i will be buying anything big until the 20 week scan and if we decide whether we want to know the sex but i decided to choose what i wanted and budget so we can save for it


----------



## cat81

Cafferine, how have you managed to get a scan so early? Are you going private and if so, where? I was thinking of paying to have an early scan but can't make up my mind. I am just being impatient as I don't know if I can wait until 12 / 13 weeks.


----------



## Fish&Chips

cat81 said:


> Cafferine, how have you managed to get a scan so early? Are you going private and if so, where? I was thinking of paying to have an early scan but can't make up my mind. I am just being impatient as I don't know if I can wait until 12 / 13 weeks.

Me and Cafferine are getting our scans at the same place on the same day and it's not too far from you either (a bit of a drive)! It's costing £50 and is based in Northampton x


----------



## cat81

I was looking at that place on the internet yesterday. 

I am really tempted to book in for one. I think that for £50, it is totally worth the money. Just need to convince my OH now. He thinks that I should be patient and wait as you wont get to see much this early anyway but I think he is coming around to the idea - even if just to stop me going on about it!!! 

I think that in the early weeks, it is far more real for the woman as it is our bodies that are experiencing it. He is really excited about the pregnancy and wants this baby as much as I do but I dont think that he is quite as obsessed yet as I am, lol.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mine wasn't keen at first either but the one close to us is £95. We agreed that if we could find one near us that was £50 we would go for it. That's when I found the one in Northampton. I agree it's totally worth it!


----------



## char63

I went to asda today to see the baby event, but it didnt have much there, whilst walking around I had a really aching lower back, going across to my hip, it felt like the back ache I used to get while preg with Sonny. Surely its too early to start with back ache already?


----------



## ascotiel

Really sorry to hear about your loss Blue Bear. 

Concentrate on getting well and feeling fit for now, ready for that baby to come along and choose you to be its mummy. :thumbup:
It is going to happen:hugs:


----------



## mama2connor

Hi girls, just thought i'd have a little peak in this thread, and wondered if it's ok to join you?  Going by my last AF my estimated due date is 8th september alough i'm sure i'll probably get put back a little when i have my first scan xxx


----------



## angie79

mama2connor said:


> Hi girls, just thought i'd have a little peak in this thread, and wondered if it's ok to join you?  Going by my last AF my estimated due date is 8th september alough i'm sure i'll probably get put back a little when i have my first scan xxx

congrats xx


----------



## angie79

char63 said:


> I went to asda today to see the baby event, but it didnt have much there, whilst walking around I had a really aching lower back, going across to my hip, it felt like the back ache I used to get while preg with Sonny. Surely its too early to start with back ache already?

i have that too its the exact pain i used to get during af


----------



## elmaxie

God I am feeling so low today and just so sore!

Me and hubby went through to Glasgow last night to see John Mayer in concert and although the ticket said seating for all there was ugger all seats to be seen I was so stiff from standing I physically cracked all over just bending into the car:cry:

But today I have been so tired and just sore all over and my uterus has been aching so bad:cry:I think last preg I never really worried too much but seeing so much sad news on here is really making me think. I saw my doc for booking in on Friday and mentioned my aching uterus since I got my BFP and I had had some brown blood the other evening (even though it was WAY less than I had with no1) after pushing my car out of snow and she although was lovely said oh its common (yes I know it is!) but I am just so scared! Get a private scan 2 weeks today (a lifetime away!) 

So sorry for my whingey ranty post. I am probably just tired and full of hormones.

Think I will get a take out tonight (yes something else I shouldnt do!)

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

i found this place much nearer to me who do private scans.

www.verulamclinic.com

they do scans as early as 6 weeks and even though its a bit more money at £75 im probgoing to book in there. Its only a fifteen minute drive from me in St Albans.

The basic 4d is only £95 if i remember correctly which is really good and defo remember that for when further on!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

i found this place much nearer to me who do private scans.

www.verulamclinic.com

they do scans as early as 6 weeks and even though its a bit more money at £75 im probgoing to book in there. Its only a fifteen minute drive from me in St Albans.

The basic 4d is only £95 if i remember correctly which is really good and defo remember that for when further on!


----------



## Piperhalliwel

So sorry for your loss bluebear, my thoughts are with you and your dh, take care of yourself:hug:


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hiya everyone,

How ya'll doing, :flower:

The nausea seems to have subsided a bit, I had my first proper dinner in a week, YAY go me. Does anyone know when the HCG regulates or is that a really studpid question:blush:

stmw my cramps get worse in the eve too, esp when i'm lying down.

Hope everyones nausea is easing off, its tough work feeling like crap all the time.:hug:


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> i found this place much nearer to me who do private scans.
> 
> www.verulamclinic.com
> 
> they do scans as early as 6 weeks and even though its a bit more money at £75 im probgoing to book in there. Its only a fifteen minute drive from me in St Albans.
> 
> The basic 4d is only £95 if i remember correctly which is really good and defo remember that for when further on!

yipee :happydance: thats where i live - so going to consider doing that in the next few weeks


----------



## Asher

Loving all the new September Stars there are loads of us! Yay! :happydance:

I have started to get a bit of pulling/ragging sensation in my left side almost, I remember it well with both the boys, it must be things stretching and what not. Eeek I hope so anyway.

I was very nauseous when I got up this morning, but have felt better as the day has worn on. I managed a good swim and dog walk with hubby this afternoon, and we are about to get a late tea soon enough.

I have been thinking this evening about when to go and see my doctor. I know all she will do is say congrats and refer me to the midwives, and I'm sure with A and J I didn't see them til about 8 weeks. I can't remember! Have all you ladies seen your docs yet? I am almost putting it off I think. :flower:

Hope you're all doing okay tonight?


----------



## Becky10

Hey I'm a newbie, AF was due today, but I got a BFP on Friday.

My EDD is 27th September!


----------



## Drazic<3

I am having an evening sickness break! Yay! Celebrating with hummous! 

Asher - I saw my doctor at 5 weeks and midwife at 6+5 :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

I am having an evening sickness break! Yay! Celebrating with hummous! 

Asher - I saw my doctor at 5 weeks and midwife at 6+5 :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

The only food I have fancied is curry and my oh finally gave in and I've just eaten well for the first time in ages!!! It's weird as that is what my Mum craved when she was pregnant with my sister. x


----------



## ms.conception

Hey, I am new to the "expecting" forum... I found out this morning that I am expecting :) very excited.


----------



## Fish&Chips

ms.conception said:


> Hey, I am new to the "expecting" forum... I found out this morning that I am expecting :) very excited.

Congratulations!!! Do you know your EDD yet? I'll add it to the front page if you like? How are you feeling? x


----------



## TigerLady

Emma, I hope you are feeling better soon. I couldn't have stood like that. I would have turned around and left. I know you are worried, but I am sure bean is fine. First Tri on here is hard -- there is always so much bad news that it makes you panic. Last time I had to leave BnB until second Tri because I was constantly convinced something was wrong after reading horror stories here. :cry:

PH, what do you mean by hcg regulating? It continues to go up, but slows down some after first Tri. Sickness goes away for most ladies early in the second Tri (12-14 weeks roughly). But lasts longer for some. And then there are those that end up with odd problems -- my last pg I had pg induced lactose intolerance! :huh: Apparently that is really rare, but I got uber sick from lactose for most of my pg. :growlmad: Normally I eat dairy like crazy, so that was really hard on me. I am hoping that doesn't happen this time, but I fear it is already coming on.

I had a massive Mexican food craving tonight. I was going to die (I was SURE of it) if I didn't have chips with pico de gayo (sp?) and enchiladas! :haha:


----------



## readyforbaby

Becky10 - looks like we have the same due date!


----------



## babymad

I found out I was pregnant again this weekend just gone. My little one is only 6 and a half months old so I'm still in shock but happy nonetheless.

I work out my EDD as 23rd Sept.


----------



## Cafferine

Morning girls, I felt abit sick this morning but didn't think I was going to be sick so got up to have a wee wee as I was bursting, walked into the bathroom got one whiff of OH sweet showergel and was throwing up in the sink! Felt fine since have ate bran flakes and a toasted bagel but I seem to be quite sensitive to smells first thing. 

Hope you are all ok and don't have your heads in toilets this morning!


----------



## Carley22

Im not feeling sick yet at all (feel like im missing out!!) - just get really bad dizzy spells!!! 

I have a pregnany test for every week until 12 weeks just to make sure that everything is ok.... 

I told my mum at the weekend and after hitting the roof she ended up quite excited for me so all is well, the worst of it is now over for me and all i have to do is keep healthy and stress free!!!


----------



## gde78

Morning ladies. Congrats to everyone who got their BFPs and joined September Stars this weekend!

Well, I did another HPT this morning as I have no symptoms at all! I started off feeling tired, and sore bbs with a bit of nausea, but since last Friday I've had nothing! I'm getting really worried and am trying to get in touch with the midwife to see if it's normal for symptoms to disappear completely! I am still having cramps. HPT was massively positive though!

I am feeling like a complete fraud!


----------



## Amy_T

I've felt a bit like that - not many symptoms at all, practically vanished altogether the past week. Got midwife appointment today and have this weird fear she will tell me I'm not actually pregnant!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

hey girls, I have a dilema. I am quite tall, and will need jeans with at least 34" inside leg (but not too expensive). Anyone know of anywhere I can get some???

Thanks. xx


----------



## gde78

Just spoke to midwife and she said if I'm that worried to go to EPU as they can't listen for heartbeat or anything this early on, but EPU can organise a scan. So that's what I'm going to do! I can't believe I'm being this paranoid, but I also can't believe that my symptoms would just disappear just like that!


----------



## babycakes76

babymad said:


> I found out I was pregnant again this weekend just gone. My little one is only 6 and a half months old so I'm still in shock but happy nonetheless.
> 
> I work out my EDD as 23rd Sept.

Hi! my lil boy is 6 months and I found out that I am expecting again - which I am pleased about  I am due 18th Sept!!

I have been thinking that I was the only one expecting soon after baby no.1

You excited?


----------



## Asher

Congrats to all the new BFPs! 

I have just made my docs appt for Thursday afternoon. I can't wait any longer!! 

I don't feel quite so bad this morning, not as nauseous. Although, hubby did give me a disgusted look when he walked in on me retching trying to brush my teeth!! If you don't want to see, don't come and look!! Ha ha!

My boss told me when I walked into work this morning that my boobs look huge and my face has gone chubby! nice! I am currently starving hungry and wanting to eat. But will resist till lunchtime.

On a serious note, gde78, yeah my symptoms seem to peak and wane a lot, and I seem to remember they did with the boys too. Yesterday was not a good day for me, but today I am not too bad at all. Let us know if you get in touch with the EPU. Hugs. x


----------



## apaton

teeny weeny , new look do a tall range if thats any help ? xx


----------



## babymad

Hi babycakes76, I am excited. I did want children close together but this was closer than I planned.

That's what happens when you get frisky at a dangerous time! It took us 9 months to get preggers last time that I wasn't expecting it so fast.

I'm glad to meet someone in a similar situation. I have a little boy too!


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats on the new Mummas-to-be.

gde - my symptoms do this to me ALOT. I had a horribly sick weekend but since last night I feel almost fine. However, I am trying not to panic as this also happened last week then they came back with a vegance and I felt stupid for crying and sulking all day thinking it was all over. I keep being told, however stressful it is, it is completely normal for symptoms to come and go. When they are here, I long for a break, when they go, I want them back!


----------



## mama2connor

I also feel a little panicky today, my symptoms seemed to disapear yesterday, and they haven't came back. I don't see the midwife until 18th february so i'm unsure what to do. I've been worrying myself this morning! :( 
I think it's probably normal for symptoms to come and go, but because i lost the twins at 16 weeks 3 days gestation i'm being extra cautious this time around.


----------



## apaton

any1 elses excited thinking about a due in october thread , its due to happen soon makes me feel a wee bit further on (if that makes any sense haha) xx


----------



## mama2connor

I just phoned midwife as my symptoms seems to have disapeared, alough i still have cramps. She's getting in touch with EPAU and getting me in for early scan. Just waiting on a call back to see when it will be. Fingers crossed everything is ok with my bean.


----------



## AC81

Hi September Stars - can I join?? 

I haven't been to the drs yet or had a scan, but I _think_ I know when I conceived - making me due around September 21st!!!

I already have a little girl who is 14 months. We decided we wanted our children close together, but now that I'm actually pregnant I'm terrified! It's great to read about other ladies who are pregnant and have little ones at home. I keep wondering how I'll cope. 

So far no symptoms - I feel slightly sick all day and have lost my appetite, but that's about it. 

Its only early days and I'm trying not to get excited or make plans in my head, but I am afraid I already have.


----------



## lauraperrysan

apaton said:


> any1 elses excited thinking about a due in october thread , its due to happen soon makes me feel a wee bit further on (if that makes any sense haha) xx


yes yes yes...me too lol.....it makes me feel further too, but i am only just in sept mummies as im 4th sept so feel's like sept due dates has been going on for ages....we want some october mummies lol :)

xxx


----------



## apaton

im 7th sept i thought i was aug till i got my scan lol, surley we will get oct mums in the next few days :):):) :happydance: xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Mama, good luck for your scan. My symptoms come and go too - I know it's so much easier said than done but don't panic as it is totally normal. Sending love and :hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

As scared as I am to write this... cautiously EDD September 22nd, going for an early scan (due to early losses) on the 4th! So excited yet so frightened!! Hope we all have aH &H 9 Months!! xx


----------



## Jen1802

My edd is 26th September 2010. Just got my bfp yesterday...praying to god that it's a healthy and happy 9 months! xo Jen


----------



## doddy0402

Well I am feeling sooo much better today!
Ive been told that ms comes in waves because your body gets used to the hormone levels for a couple of days before they double again, so that is what I am hoping this is!
This is the first time I have ever had ms and although it is reassuring that something is going on in there, its really nice when you get a break from it!!
still gagging when taking out the bins and opening the fridge door, but not every time I open my mouth so yay!!!x:happydance:


----------



## doddy0402

and good luck to you mama2connor for your scan. fingers crossed that all is well and you will get your first glimpse of healthy bubs!xx


----------



## Becky10

apaton said:


> im 7th sept i thought i was aug till i got my scan lol, surley we will get oct mums in the next few days :):):) :happydance: xxx

I'm sure they'll be here soon as I'm due 27th September and got BFP on Friday!:happydance:


----------



## char63

scorpiodragon said:


> As scared as I am to write this... cautiously EDD September 22nd, going for an early scan (due to early losses) on the 4th! So excited yet so frightened!! Hope we all have aH &H 9 Months!! xx

Congrats Scorpio!! I remember you from the TTC boards!


----------



## wantingno.2

been lurking in the back ground abit scared to actually put my name up here, cant wait any longer though!!! EDD 13th Sept


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Ladies

Well, I am on :cloud9: today however sick I feel (actually I don't feel too bad today) as we went for our follow up scan after the cramps I was having 2 weeks ago and we saw a healthy little beanie with a strong heartbeat! I can't believe it and I burst into tears when we came out! She gave us 3 little pics as well and I've tried to attach one here for you to see. I'm so happy and relieved!

xx

https://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss289/emzywemzy83/Baby/bestscanpicblackedoutname.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Carley22

WOW - i cant wait to see that!!! It's such a miracle isnt it - all the things that have to happen exactly right just to get a little sticky bean is so crazy. Does anyone else on here feel like the most clever person in the world???


----------



## ascotiel

GDe 78 - I've found with my previous pregnancies that i got a lot of cramping etc around the date when my period was due - as though my body was going "hello? what's happening here?" and this gradually disappeared as we got further away from period due date :thumbup: The sore breasts etc disappeared around the same time and then the MS starts..:shrug:

Just back from my Dr's booking in Appointment. Embarrassed husband by suggesting he book in for a vasectomy as he only has to sneeze in my directon and I'm preggers :flower: 

Liked the doctor's scales - they weighed me as half a stone lighter than the ones at home :blush: and he said I'd lost a stone since they last weighed me :winkwink: Feeling quite good about myself at the moment!


----------



## imagine83

EDD September 20th :)

I got my BFP January 9th


----------



## Carley22

my boobs have blown up over the last couple of days (didnt think that would happen for a while yet) anyone had the same?


----------



## MamaBird

Emzy!!!

Great Scan pic!! I'm so happy for you and beanie!!

xx


----------



## Heavenx

Carley22 said:


> my boobs have blown up over the last couple of days (didnt think that would happen for a while yet) anyone had the same?

My boobs swelling and hurting were one of my first signs of pregnancy, they hurt os much that I can't sleep on my tummy at the moment. Hubby thinks it's great that they've grown so much but there's no way I'll let him touch lol 

Emzy - great scan pic, how lovely to see your little bean :)


----------



## Carley22

Thought i was going mad thank you Heavenx !! 

Can people request and early scan in the UK then? i have a appointment with the mid wife of 26th at my GP surgery, will she be able to do one? or will she refer me on to the hospital to have one done in the maternity unit?


----------



## Heavenx

No you're not going mad lol. When I was pregnant with my first my boobs didn't change one bit until a couple of days after I'd had her, I thought that was strange lol

I've never requested an early scan before via my DR or Midwife so I'm not sure what their response would be, I'm guessing they wouldn't fasttrack a scan unless there were medical reasons to do so, but you can always have a scan done privately at a private maternity unit, I'm waiting to see my midwife at my first appointment tomorrow and depending on when she thinks I'll have my first scan I'll either be patient and wait or I might have an early scan done in the next couple of weeks at a private clinic.


----------



## mama2connor

Drazic<3 said:


> Mama, good luck for your scan. My symptoms come and go too - I know it's so much easier said than done but don't panic as it is totally normal. Sending love and :hugs:

Thanks hun, just got my appointment, midwife rang back....This wednesday at 11:30am I don't know whether to get excited or be nervous. I think i will be a bit of both until i know everything is alright! :D


----------



## mama2connor

Emzywemzy, congratulations hun, aww, so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

So if i were to have a scan at a private clinic roughly how much do they cost?


----------



## Drazic<3

mama2connor said:


> Thanks hun, just got my appointment, midwife rang back....This wednesday at 11:30am I don't know whether to get excited or be nervous. I think i will be a bit of both until i know everything is alright! :D

I think a bit of both is totally normal hun! I have my next scan Thursday and I alternate between wishing it was here and wishing it away! Will be thinking of you on the day. :hugs:

Carley22 - early scans on the NHS are only if you have had complications in the past or for bleeding/cramps. They don't normally just do reassurance scans without reason - if you do want one early though you can get private ones for between £50-100 

God I wish my sickness would come back. It's really freaking me out now that I don't feel so sick :(


----------



## lauraperrysan

Carley22 said:


> So if i were to have a scan at a private clinic roughly how much do they cost?

hey, just seen ur in dorset :) me too, where about's are you? im in poole nr the quay.....i know of a couple of places for scans if u need any help finding somewhere 
xxxx


----------



## apaton

congrats to all the new mummies :happydance: xxxx


----------



## readyforbaby

Hi ladies! Waiting to hear back from Dr. office to go in for a confirmation blood test. I am a bit worried as I got BFP 2 days ago, and the last two days as well but it is still light. It is not super light like an evap, just not getting darker. I have taken digitals too but should I be worried that my non-digital lines aren't darkening yet?

Thanks in advance for any words of advice!! I am such a nervous wreck, lol.


----------



## Carley22

Layraperrysan - how strange - im in poole too - i work at the hospital!!! 

Yes if there are any private clinics i can go to that would be great (do they do them at the Harbour hospital????)


----------



## TigerLady

babycakes76 said:


> babymad said:
> 
> 
> I found out I was pregnant again this weekend just gone. My little one is only 6 and a half months old so I'm still in shock but happy nonetheless.
> 
> I work out my EDD as 23rd Sept.
> 
> Hi! my lil boy is 6 months and I found out that I am expecting again - which I am pleased about  I am due 18th Sept!!
> 
> I have been thinking that I was the only one expecting soon after baby no.1
> 
> You excited?Click to expand...

There's a few of us with 6 month olds here! It's nuts, isn't it! haha!!


----------



## TigerLady

Teeny Weeny said:


> hey girls, I have a dilema. I am quite tall, and will need jeans with at least 34" inside leg (but not too expensive). Anyone know of anywhere I can get some???
> 
> Thanks. xx

I have the same thing. I got all my mat jeans from Ebay and they are all Gap brand. They do talls. I dunno if you can find them easily in the UK, but I would imagine you could. :shrug: Both Old Navy and Gap do mat jeans in talls with long inseams. They call them either longs or talls (usually longs). I think I paid about $25 per pair incl shipping for each of mine. Of course, they were second hand as they were from Ebay, but they were all in great shape!


----------



## readyforbaby

I know, I can't believe you are preggo again Tigerlady! I remember you being pregnant way back when I was trying last year. Craziness!


----------



## TigerLady

readyforbaby said:


> Hi ladies! Waiting to hear back from Dr. office to go in for a confirmation blood test. I am a bit worried as I got BFP 2 days ago, and the last two days as well but it is still light. It is not super light like an evap, just not getting darker. I have taken digitals too but should I be worried that my non-digital lines aren't darkening yet?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any words of advice!! I am such a nervous wreck, lol.

AAHHHH!!!!!!!!!! Look who is here!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: Congrats, hon!! :yipee:

Try not to stress too much just yet. Remember each lady metabolizes hcg into their urine differently. With Otter I didn't get a bfp until 18dpo and it was still faint then. It seemed to take DAYS for it to get darker. 

Try to wait 3-4 days at least between pink dye tests. You should be able to detect a tiny bit of change by then. Whereas you likely won't see much of a change from one day to the next. Also, how concentrated your wee is makes a difference, too. So always use FMU if you are trying to compare. :hugs:


----------



## lauraperrysan

Carley22 said:


> Layraperrysan - how strange - im in poole too - i work at the hospital!!!
> 
> Yes if there are any private clinics i can go to that would be great (do they do them at the Harbour hospital????)

That is weird, im just over the bridge in hamworthy.....small world lol. Well I called the Nuffield in Bmth but they charge £156.00 which was a lil more than we wanted to spend. I also found one in Fareham which is £50 and open till 8pm weekdays and sat am....

It's called LB Healthcare https://www.lbhealthcare.co.uk/

They are very good, me and my oh went there on sat for a scan and got pics yay :)

I work at the new John Lewis store but been signed off for a while as im high risk for miscarriage, used to work at the Sandbanks Hotel too.....

The Harbour Hospital do do scans but I didn't get a quote.....might be worth a call to find out tho

congrats on ur :bfp: by the way xxx


----------



## Moomette

Teeny Weeny,

You could also have a look in Topshop and Debenhams as some of their maternity jeans come in 34 length and aren't too expensive. Or if it's just the waist that's feeling a bit snug with your current jeans, you could try a maternity waistband extender, which is what my sister used all the way through her pregnancy and found suited her better than buying actual maternity jeans.


----------



## readyforbaby

Thanks for the hope tigerlady!! All tests have been with FMU and I guess that is why I am worried. My ERs office is closed today so I am getting a blood test this afternoon at my regular OBGYN and then back Wednesday. Please FX that everything is ok this time!!

:)


----------



## gde78

Thanks to everyone for their reassuring comments. I went to EPU, and I'm afraid I played the previous ectopic card a bit, but it did work and I got another scan. Nugget is absolutely fine, strong heartbeat and 16mm CTR, so they've put me forward a few days and say I'm 8+1. This puts me in August, but I hope you don't mind if I stay in with you September ladies, cos I'm comfy here!

So a lot of worrying about nothing, and they've probably put some shorthand on my notes about me being a paranoid mum to be, but I don't care! I can sleep tonight. And who knows, maybe tomorrow I'll start throwing up!

Congrats Emz on your lovely scan pic.... looks just like mine! And congrats to all the new ladies who've arrived while I've been away! 

Thanks again everyone x x x


----------



## apaton

gde thats fab news congrats :) xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw thats great news gde! such a relief isn't it! x


----------



## Drazic<3

Great news gde, so pleased for you. You have also made me feel loads better as my sickness has worn off and I have been panicking. :hugs:


----------



## readyforbaby

whew!


----------



## sevilla24

Haven't had my doctors appointment yet - but according to my calculations:

EDD Sept. 19th!!!!!


----------



## Carley22

I have my first mid wife ppointment in a week tomorrow - so excited to get the ball rolling!! Went to the supermarket and spent like an gour looking down the baby aisle just mapping out everything we are going to need!!!!

Hope this year goes quickly!!


----------



## ms.conception

I have my first dr. appointment tomorrow at 11, i'm going to get a blond test to confirm my BFP (already took 2 HPT's, both had good lines,.. but just to be sure).. so I'm almost 5 weeks....i'm really having a hard time deciding when to tell family...? I think both sets of parents will be thrilled..but there are some tough things going on on both sides...my grandfather is dying of cancer...and my hubby's older sister just had a nasty breakdown of a 11 yr. relationship.... do you think this is a good time to share our news..or should we wait until things level off?


----------



## apaton

hi ms.conception congrats :) my uncle is also dying of cancer and when i told them he was over the moon every one was happy with some good news :):) good luck xxxxx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

angie79 said:


> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> i found this place much nearer to me who do private scans.
> 
> www.verulamclinic.com
> 
> they do scans as early as 6 weeks and even though its a bit more money at £75 im probgoing to book in there. Its only a fifteen minute drive from me in St Albans.
> 
> The basic 4d is only £95 if i remember correctly which is really good and defo remember that for when further on!
> 
> yipee :happydance: thats where i live - so going to consider doing that in the next few weeksClick to expand...

OMG - we are bump buddies and we live down the road from each other. how weird!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzy congratulations!! I am so happy for you! x


----------



## danielsmum

EDD 3rd September.

feels like it'll be a long year!!:happydance:


----------



## Asher

Loving the scan pics girls!! Woo hoo for healthy little beans and nuggets!!


Tonight I have no nausea but am super tired. Bed soon methinks. 

I just realised I need a bump buddy or some bump buddies!! Who else is due on the 16th? Lots of us I think!!


----------



## Cafferine

Evening ladies,

Congrats emzywemzy and gde! Aww little babies with heartbeats. >.<

I have a confession to make...I bought a pram! Noooo, I have no self control! In my defence though it was 150 pound on ebay for a pliko polka pramette, parasol, changing bag, raincover, cat seat and isofix base! Tell me that is a bargain please! :blush:

https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-pliko-pramette-polka/185783003/type-i/

Thats it and the extras are down the right hand side except the polka parasol which isn't on the website.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

its getting very busy in here! Its just taken me twenty minutes to get up to date with the posts. 
My initial MS has gone now, but i have this horrible gag thing going on when i look at the toilet. LOL. weird i know. Walked out the shower this morning feeling a tad rough and all it took was a look at the toilet and that was it i felt my throat try to jump out of my mouth....cue me...late for work as i try to figure out whether its safe to leave the house!
Still thinking about having a private scan but not sure when to go. Have my MW appointment at 7 +5, so im thinking i should maybe wait till after i see the midwife, but then i am thinking maybe i should just wait till 12 weeks, but im so worried that im going to get there at twelve weeks and there be nothing there. :(


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Asher said:


> Loving the scan pics girls!! Woo hoo for healthy little beans and nuggets!!
> 
> 
> Tonight I have no nausea but am super tired. Bed soon methinks.
> 
> I just realised I need a bump buddy or some bump buddies!! Who else is due on the 16th? Lots of us I think!!

Ill be your bump buddy? I am already bump buddies with angie79 but the more the merrier!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi new to thread. Got BFP on Friday and then did clearblue digital. My due date is 24th September. Look forward to speaking to everyone on here!! Had miscarriage mid November:angel: so only 8 weeks since. Bit apprehensive but looking forward too.:happydance:


----------



## apaton

cafferine , ive seen a pram im too scared though lol as soon as my 12 week scan im ordering ahahhaha xxxx


----------



## opticalillus5

Yey!!! Congrats Emzy and gde!!! :happydance:

I too have had some good news today - I booked a scan about 2 weeks ago for today as it was the earliest they could do one (6 weeks to the day). I'd had some spotting, and I've had constant cramps since ovulation basically. 

Anywhoo, I had an internal scan so they could see more, and there is a sac with a tiny little fetal pole in!! :happydance: I'm actually less than 5 weeks (only about 4mm), so the lady didn't want to say that there was DEFINITELY a heartbeat, but there was and we saw it flickering on the screen! She had to put suspected heartbeat on the notes though, to cover their backs I guess. But all three of us (me, oh and lady doing scan) could all see something there. :thumbup:

I've got to go back for a rescan in 2 weeks time to make sure that everything is all fine and dandy (I'm still having cramps). BUT initially, all looks promising! :happydance:

Up for hours last night gagging into the toilet, but not actually being sick. The reason? OH had garlic bread for tea, and I could smell it on his breath. Seruiously - it woke me up. Spent an hour wandering around Tesco tonight trying to find somthing I actually fancied for tea too, and still didn't fancy it when it was cooking - it's crazy!

Hope you're all fab ladies... 

:hug:


----------



## Elphaba

Glad to hear your scan went well, hun!


----------



## doddy0402

emzdreamgirl said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> Loving the scan pics girls!! Woo hoo for healthy little beans and nuggets!!
> 
> 
> Tonight I have no nausea but am super tired. Bed soon methinks.
> 
> I just realised I need a bump buddy or some bump buddies!! Who else is due on the 16th? Lots of us I think!!
> 
> Ill be your bump buddy? I am already bump buddies with angie79 but the more the merrier!Click to expand...


can I join you lot as well? Never had a bump buddy!! very excited!:happydance::happydance:

Donna.x


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> i found this place much nearer to me who do private scans.
> 
> www.verulamclinic.com
> 
> they do scans as early as 6 weeks and even though its a bit more money at £75 im probgoing to book in there. Its only a fifteen minute drive from me in St Albans.
> 
> The basic 4d is only £95 if i remember correctly which is really good and defo remember that for when further on!
> 
> yipee :happydance: thats where i live - so going to consider doing that in the next few weeksClick to expand...
> 
> OMG - we are bump buddies and we live down the road from each other. how weird!Click to expand...

i know how weird - i couldnt believe that when i saw verulam clinic


----------



## TTC...#1:)

can u please add me to sept 27th. thanks


----------



## beadyeyes

Think I'll be about 27th too? 

BFP yesterday. GOing to do a digi one when OH wakes up! It's 3.30 am here and I can't sleep as too excited!!


----------



## readyforbaby

yay beadyeyes!! My last name is actually Beattie so it is sorta funny that we might have the same due date!! FX and :dust:


----------



## kristys8096

4th sept I know I'm late gettin myself on here :wacko:


----------



## LittleAurora

midwife today!! cant wait! My appoint. is at 10.10. Ill update when I get home!!


----------



## gde78

Cafferine - that is a major bargain! 
Glad your scan went well Opticalillus!
Congrats new BFPs!

Well I hate to rub it in, but again... nuffin! Feel fine and dandy! I wonder if it's because I'm constantly eating, so there's no time for feeling sick or being tired :) 

Watched "My Sisters Keeper" last night and managed to only cry 4 tears, so I am heart hearted biatch according to my friends. It's more cos I have an enormous coldsore that I didn't want to annoy so I kept choking back the sobs! PS I Love You is on the agenda this week, so wonder if that'll get me going!


----------



## babymad

Hi Tigerlady, I remember when you were pregnant with Otter. I came on and saw you were pregnant last week and thought, blimey that was quick, not realising I was in exactly the same boat. 

I'm happy but I'll be so embarrassed telling people. They'll think I'm a nympho or something along those lines!

Congrats to all the other new BFP's.


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

My sickness is still on the back burner which I'm trying to enjoy without panicking too much - concentrating all my panicking for my scan on Thursday. :dohh: Congrats to all the girls with lovely scans - excellent news.

:hugs:


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks for the congrats ladies! 

Ooooo I'm sooo jealous of you gde! I've just had to force a sausage sarnie down as it's the only thing I could even contemplate eating. I know that I won't throw it back up (i'm just gagging a lot and no appetite). Now that i've seen bub, I want my sickness to go away! That said, if it did, I'd probably be on here freaking out lol. 


Drazic, good luck for your scan on Thursday!! I'm pretty much in the same boat as you - had that early scan yesterday and now i'm waiting for the growth one in 2 weeks. I'm sure everything will be fine hun, but I know that i'll be worried when the 2 weeks comes around too! 

xXx


----------



## Drazic<3

opticalillus5 - didn't realise you needed to go back too. To be honest, the two weeks have gone pretty quick, it's just since Monday time has slowed down! I am sure you have nothing to worry about, I am just a bit of a wreck after past bad experences as the EPU. I was really hoping to avoid that place this time! Thanks for your kind words :hugs:


----------



## Amy_T

Hi everyone - I'm feeling fine too. Had midwife appointment yesterday and she was lovely, I knew her through my family and from my last pregnancy so she was really fussy. Gave me lots of info and should get my booking appointment and scan date through this week, yay!! 

Hope everyone's ok, apart from morning sickness etc - and congrats to all the new BFPs!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Firstly, lovely pics Emzy.
Thanks to you girls for the trouser help, A bump band might be a good idea I think!!

i have just registered at my local docs and have a GP appointment on Friday...Does anyone know when I should be seeing the midwife and booking scans etc...?? I will be 8 weeks this week. x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh this might be TMI, but suffering with constipation. Taken senna, fybogel drinks, wholemeal bread but its still not helping...anyone got any good ideas please!!!!! xx


----------



## angie79

hi everyone hope everyone is good

i still cant believe i have no symptoms at all and it is now worrying me although i have a feeling that i'm earlier than the doctor said because of my ov dates - i think i'm only touching 5 weeks - hmmmmm


----------



## LittleAurora

back from midwife! she was so nice! and I have a scan tomorrow at 2!! yay cant wait to see my little lego!


----------



## cazza22

Congrats to Emzy & gde on ur gorgeous scan pics & optacaliptus on ur brill news :happydance::happydance: so happy for u all. And welcome to all our new september stars mummy's:baby: whoop whoop its sooo exciting theres so many of us now!
Well girls my sickness has kicked up a notch eeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww!! Its in the afternoons aswell which is even worse because of work. 
Had my first Midwife appointment on sunday she is lovely im so pleased, she has given me her direct mobile number because im such a worryer lol so if i hav any problems i can ring her :wacko:. She has also told me to take a week off work to rest because im so anxcious and have still had a little browny/beige stuff on and off like twice a day its discharge not blood but still scares me with my previous history. She said as i still have all my symptoms and positive tests i need to relax and stop thinking the worst easier said than done tho!!!!!!
She is trying to get me an early scan for this week im sooooo nervous but i've gotta brave it at some point. I tried to get in for one on Friday but they said as i have had no pain or bleeding they wont just do reassurance scans even with my 2 MC's i tried lying but they did an internal and found no blood so that didnt work either:blush:.
Were all in the same boat tho and that why i love all my B&B ladies coz we can share our thoughts and i dont know about u lot but i couldnt get through this without u all . Hope ur all well sending truck loads of sticky baby dust to u all lov caz x x x x x x x x x:hugs::hugs:


----------



## gde78

Hey Caz. Keeping my fingers x'd you get an early scan honey!


----------



## KatienSam

Hey all, I am new :blush:

I think im due 17th September, but unsure as i only came off the pill in december :dohh: hoping for an early scan to confirm. I am petrified as our first pregnancy ended in a mmc as i was being sloppy with my pill and so im concerned this one will be similar as only just fresh off the pill... eeek!

fingers crossed for a sticky bean

x


----------



## LittleAurora

my midwife just called me and told me that my Dr hadn't bothered to send a referral to the hospital for my 12 week scan/booking in appointment! GRR....So I ha ve to go back to see the GP to get another referral on the 1st Feb when ill be around 9weeks so I hope I get my 12 week scan on time!! 

Thank goodness Im booked in for an early scan by the midwife and get to see my wee Lego tomorrow!!


----------



## Heavenx

Hi All, 

I had my first appointment with the MW this monring, can't say she was lovely and all that, I don't get excited about seeing MW's after my previous pregnancy experience, they were all hopeless, not filling in forms properly, getting dates mixed up, not giving me enough info or all the info I was entitled to know about etc, so when the MW told me today that I'd have an early scan done because my DD was born by C-section, I still won't hold my breath or expect it to be arranged any earlier than 10/12 weeks. I aksed her about my choice in hospitals because I'm not sure I want to go back to Birmingham Womens and her reaction was as though she was trying to offload me onto some other widwife team by saying she was happy to make a phone call there and then a refer me elsewhere, that was before she asked me why I was considering an alternative hospital, so once again I'm not too impressed with my MW appointment, wish i could get excited about them and it would be great to come across one who really enjoys their job, I think I'm just continuing my run of bad luck of having appointments with all the crappy MW's out there lol. 

As for my sickness, it's still relentless, although not actually being sick, I feel sick constantly, it doesn't even come in waves, it's just there and still getting me very down. I'll be seeing my GP again on Fri so will ask if there's anythign he can suggest or prescribe for me, everything I've tried so far isn't making any difference. 

Congrats to those who have had early scans to chek on your little beans and have been given good news that everything is alright :)

Take it easy everyone x


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

My sickness has come back but has been placated for now with a sandwich. I have been getting kinda tummy cramps today - they haven't got worse, I think it's something to do with my toilet troubles iykwim? Has anyone else had similar?


----------



## KP+79

Hi All, Great thread...
I am due 15th September...
Im 30 and this is my first pregnancy....It was unexpected as I have suffered from endometriosis for 11 years and have had 8 operations. Latest one being November 09, apparently I fell quite quickly after that.....
Still trying to get my head round it....
xxxxxxx


----------



## apaton

thats fab news KP :) xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

saw this and thought I would share! .... enjoy!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/womb.png


----------



## Zo23

Hi all,

Just wanted to check really quickly- Is anyone else at 7 weeks, still mostly symptomless? Ultrasound isn't until Friday and I am a little impatient this morning...

Also, Congrats KP!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all, sorry not been on much. We had a visitor last night and have another one tonight. I've got my first MW appointment tomorrow which I can't wait for!! Then off for a shopping spree with my OH!! Whoo hoo! Loving that some of you ladies have had great scans! I can't wait until mine on Saturday! x


----------



## Scotsgal24

Hi everyone can i squeeze in here too please? im due 18th of september :D


----------



## readyforbaby

Hi everyone and welcome newbies! I have a question for you guys- have you had a bete HCG test? I am a bit worried as I got my blood taken yesterday (14dpo) and the nurse said it was a "little low" @ 70 - however, we won't really know a lot until I get my blood drawn again tomorrow to make sure it is going up. Anyone else have a number in this range and everything is fine?

Thanks!


----------



## apaton

little auora thanx for sharing lol :happydance: xx


----------



## Asher

Loving that pic little Aurora! Makes it all look so real!! 

I'm terrible at this time of night, I can read but it takes all my energy to type! I think I will go to bed!! At least tomorrow is my last working day of the week and then 4 days off! I need them! Although chasing after the world's maddest 2 year old isn't so relaxing! Thank goodness big bro will be at school!!!


----------



## Asher

emzdreamgirl said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> Loving the scan pics girls!! Woo hoo for healthy little beans and nuggets!!
> 
> 
> Tonight I have no nausea but am super tired. Bed soon methinks.
> 
> I just realised I need a bump buddy or some bump buddies!! Who else is due on the 16th? Lots of us I think!!
> 
> Ill be your bump buddy? I am already bump buddies with angie79 but the more the merrier!Click to expand...

Yay! I will put you in my siggy! ta x


----------



## Asher

doddy0402 said:


> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asher said:
> 
> 
> Loving the scan pics girls!! Woo hoo for healthy little beans and nuggets!!
> 
> 
> Tonight I have no nausea but am super tired. Bed soon methinks.
> 
> I just realised I need a bump buddy or some bump buddies!! Who else is due on the 16th? Lots of us I think!!
> 
> Ill be your bump buddy? I am already bump buddies with angie79 but the more the merrier!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can I join you lot as well? Never had a bump buddy!! very excited!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Donna.xClick to expand...

Yep!! I will add you to mine!! x :thumbup:


----------



## mayb_baby

please remove me MC confirmed yesterday x


----------



## angie79

mayb_baby said:


> please remove me MC confirmed yesterday x

sorry to hear that hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

mayb_baby said:


> please remove me MC confirmed yesterday x

Aw I'm sorry to hear that sweetie. Hope you are ok xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Ladies

Just quickly checking in. How are you all feeling? Well, I'm still feeling sick but not actually been sick today which is FAB! Seems like ages since I haven't been sick. Anyway, I wanted to go back to uni and placement earlier than the 2 weeks that the doctor has signed me off for, as I was worried about missing too much time and having too much to catch up with, but my placement mentor said no lol Oh well, I guess I'll just have to try and relax and put my feet up, although I'm not very good at that and feel guilty when I do, so I end up doing uni work or housework instead! 

Oh and call me crazy, but I bought a pram today!! I wasn't intending to, but I was browsing ebay to see what sort of prices they go for and I saw a Mamas and Papa's Herbie for £65! As it was pick up only in Bolton it hadn't had any bids, so I went for it and we picked it up tonight! It's lovely and I can't believe what a bargain we got- we also got the change bag, parasol and rain cover included in that price. The Herbie pram is on sale at Mama's and Papa's at the moment for £299 plus all the extras are more, so I can not believe we got an almost new pram for that price. It's hardly been used as well, as the lady I bought it from got pregnant again almost straight away so had to buy a double buggy. I really didn't think we'd end up buying anything like that this early on, but I couldn't turn that bargain down!

xx


----------



## Zo23

mayb_baby said:


> please remove me MC confirmed yesterday x

So sorry


----------



## readyforbaby

mayb_baby said:


> please remove me MC confirmed yesterday x

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## hopeful 39er

maybaby-I am really sorry for your loss. I too lost a baby last year. It is truly heartbreaking. hugs to you...thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## hopeful 39er

Tomorrow I am having my first u/s scan done. I am so nervous. I have to work all day teaching children then go from work to the Dr's office. I will be 6 weeks and 5 days. When I had my scan in September 09 I was also 6 weeks and 5 days and that is when they did not find a hb. I went another 2 1/2 weeks before I had a D & C. I can't stand the thought of going through this again, but I am trying to be strong either way.

I seem to be feeling a lot more sick the last few days. I have a little nausea all day long. My breasts are also sore. I have had no spotting or bleeding at all. My last mmc I did within my 5th week. I just hope all goes well. I hope I get to bring those pictures home with me. All I can do now is wait.

We have some pet doves in our backyard. For years they have been laying eggs, but they have not hatched. On Sunday we noticed one of them hatched and we have a baby dove. White doves are supposed to bring you luck, so I hope it's a sign that things will go well for me this time. I also hope that good things come to all of you. Thanks for reading my posts and giving me support and sharing your stories, it means so much.


----------



## elixir

emzy u got a pram!!!and at such a great price, its a steal!!! sooooo excited. i havent thought of buying one this soon but now u got me excited too!!!:happydance:


----------



## doddy0402

so sorry for your loss mayb_baby, my thoughts are with you and your family at this sad time.xx:hugs:


----------



## gothique

Can i join? I am due on 30th of September. 

Sorry for your loss mayb_baby.


----------



## doddy0402

hope everyone is ok today!
I am not feeling too bad at all for the last couple of days, just a little bit nauseous, but I am not feeling very hungry at all.
Only had some chicken soup and some pringles yesterday, and so now I am worried that I will be starving bubs!!
Loving all the scan pics! sooo jealous, a wana see my bubs soon too!
and yey for the 'due in october' girls! make me feel further along than I am!!x:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

mayb_baby so sad to hear your news. Out thoughts are with you x


----------



## LittleAurora

Thats was a brill price on the pram Well done you!!!

I have bought few bits mainly clothes but a friend gave us a moses basket changing table and cot! so we are nearly there!! I have chosen my pram but going to wait untill after the scan to buy it!!

Speaking of scans...ITS TODAY!!! at 2 Oclock!! yay!!! I cant wait...haveto go shave my legs tho lol 

hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## gde78

So sorry for your loss Mayb_baby. Thinking of you x


----------



## gde78

Wow Emzy get you hunting down a bargain! I like the Boston Duet but I can never find that low priced anywhere! I keep looking!

Have a great scan Little Aurora. Can't wait to see your pics! I was going to post pics of nugget today, but Gav's scanned them in with my notes, and you don't want all that gumf as well! I'll get him to do them again with just the scan pics! Bless that boy running round after me all night last night, while I laid on the sofa an shouted out my orders! 

Wow more new September ladies! Hi and have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## opticalillus5

So sorry for your loss mayb_baby... :hugs:

Emzy - what a bargain! I'd LOVE to start buying for bubs, but at the moment we're busy buying a house! I rent at the moment, but it's a 2 bedroom mid terrace and waaaay too small for all 4 of us. We put an offer on a nice 3 bed semi yesterday with a REAL garden with grass and everything! I know that doesn't sound like much to ask for, but i've always been in flats and terraces with a yard lol. Fx it'll be accepted, just waiting to hear from the estate agents today! 
I've been given a 2 week extension on my essay that was due in today. Had a lot going off this week - along with my scan monday, OH had a scan yesterday to rule out testicular cancer. All went well I'm pleased to report, so worries have been lifted a little at least in that respect.

I'm still cramping though, and last night had brownish discharge (sorry if tmi). It's def NOT blood though, and is very slight, so i'm not too worried. Especailly as I feel pretty sick today :) 

So, on the cards today - dvds. Feet up. Eating whatever I can stomach. Sod uni work - I wanna chill for a bit. Don't start placement for another 2 weeks either (thankfully). 

Good look hopeful and little a on your scans today! Fx for both of you for healthy little bubs! 

:hug:


----------



## xcited4mybump

mayb_baby said:


> please remove me MC confirmed yesterday x

i'm so sorry to hear of your loss hun,take care babe:kiss:


----------



## Rachiie18

Hey :)
Ive just found out im pregnant! :D and my EDD is 28th September 2010....wow its mad saying that hahaha! :) woo im still in shock! 
Good luck girlies!!
xxx


----------



## xcited4mybump

Rachiie18 said:


> Hey :)
> Ive just found out im pregnant! :D and my EDD is 28th September 2010....wow its mad saying that hahaha! :) woo im still in shock!
> Good luck girlies!!
> xxx


awww congratulations hun:happydance::happydance:i too can't believe i'm pregnant and i'm still in shock to hee hee hee:happydance:according to online calculators i'm due 16th sept:flower:it's so exciting isn't it..............i've actually just told my other 2 children and they are over the moon and super chuffed:hugs:i wasn't gonna tell them until i'd had a scan but i was so impatient and plus their wondering why i'm so tired all the time:winkwink:good luck babe and have a h&h 9 months:baby:


----------



## x-amy-x

Hello everyone!

Just poppin in 2 see how ur all doin?

xx


----------



## Drazic<3

mayb_baby, I am so sorry for your loss. I know it feels like the world is over right now, but with time I promise you will begin to heal. Your angel will always be with you. You might not want to talk yet, but when you do the girls in the MC section are awesome, wonderful people. They kept me sane after my loss. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

mayb_baby said:


> please remove me MC confirmed yesterday x

:cry: So sorry huny :cry: Here if u need a chat lov caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## cazza22

LittleAurora said:


> Thats was a brill price on the pram Well done you!!!
> 
> I have bought few bits mainly clothes but a friend gave us a moses basket changing table and cot! so we are nearly there!! I have chosen my pram but going to wait untill after the scan to buy it!!
> 
> Speaking of scans...ITS TODAY!!! at 2 Oclock!! yay!!! I cant wait...haveto go shave my legs tho lol
> 
> hope you all have a great day!!!

Good luck for your scan sweet pea!! cant wait 2 see ur piccie x x x x :baby:


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck for your scan littleAurora, I have mine tomorrow and I am soooo nervous. :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Drazic<3 said:


> Good luck for your scan littleAurora, I have mine tomorrow and I am soooo nervous. :hugs:

Good Luck Babes i know those nervous feelings its horrendous you feel like u have constant butteflies and ur hearts in ur throat. Im gonna be the exact same as u when i have mine which can i just add is AGESSSS away, ive been trying to get in for one for over a week and i dont easily take no for an answer believe me lol! Anyway the antenatal clinic rang me yesterday and have booked me in for 1st of feb which is a week n a half away???? Im gonna push to have it brought forward tho i need to know bubs is ok???? im so worried all the time and its not healthy & considering my past year u'd think they would be a little more considerate! What am i saying this is the NHS after all!!!:growlmad:.
Anyways Good luck for tomorrow katie im sure everything is absolutely perfect :thumbup: cant wait to see ur scan pic huny bun!!

Lov caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hi everyone, congrats to all the new BFP's. :happydance:

My MS is really starting to get me down, it's just constant waves of nausea, with no relief all day, I can't even get sick in the hope of it making me feel better. I don't know how I'm gonna cope if this continues. I'm force feeding myself every couple of hours. I have no appetite for anything, even dry toast is making me gag.

One day at a time :wacko:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks Cazza - keep pushing darling and they will give up and let you in the end! I feel sick, sweaty, faint, butterflies...the lot. It's horrid darling, you know. I really hope you get your scan sooner :hugs:


----------



## Cafferine

Every 2 days I seem to get morning sickness must be when my hormones go up some where but I got out of bed this morning and walked down stairs and I just smell something weird and i'm gone, retching away in the sink. Also two days ago I was sick because I smelt my boyfriends shower gel. Ugh. 

Hope everyone is ok, I have my scan on Saturday and going to a clairvoyant tomorrow evening so hopefully will get to know the gender way before 20 weeks, also I hope the scan will show a healthy happy baby.


----------



## char63

Good luck all of you who are having your scans soon.
I decided not to have one done and wait till the 12 week scan at the hospital. 
My jeans are already feeling tight, I need to watch what im eating, I want to try and have a healthy pregnancy, but its so hard!!


----------



## Carley22

I too have decided that i will wait until 12 weeks before i have a scan (if i can as im soooo inpatient).

I do need some bump buddies though due 18th September if people can add me????


----------



## Drazic<3

I would of rather waited, much rather! But if I have to have medical ones just got to get it done I suppose. They suck though, they are so so scary. Lovely if you get a happy photo after though.


----------



## berkeley130

Hi Hun!!!
Please put me down for September 9! 
Thanks ;)


----------



## mama2connor

Hi girlies, as some of you know, i had an early scan today. I was a nervous wreck in the waiting room. Any way I lay on the bed and she started scanning me. Immediatley i saw two gestational sacs and my heart skipped a beat. I looked at OH, and then back at the screen trying to find something, but i couldn't see anything within the sacs. My OH said to the lady Am i right in seeing two sacs?...She turned and said yes, you are...One appears to be empty. By this point my heart was going mad, and i was shaking. She told me to go and empty my bladder so she could do a transvaginal scan. When she started scanning me she said the biggest sac (18mm) was indeed completely empty, no yolk sac, or fetal pole. The smallest sac had a fetus with heart beat, and a yolk sac. She messured me at 5weeks6 days/6 weeks. This is such a worry to me as we lost twin boys in february last year, and i don't want to go through it again. Because of my last twin pregnancy, then this happening she said they want to keep a close eye on me, and bring me back in 2 weeks for another scan. I don't know what to think.:shrug:


----------



## Carley22

Congratulations Berkley130.....


mama2connor - i hope you are ok, hopefully its nothing to sinistor - try to keep positive for the next couple of weeks and hopefully she'll have some good news for you.


----------



## mama2connor

Thanks carley, it's nothing but a worry but i'm holding on tohe fact that we have one baby with a heart beat which has got to be a good sign so far.


----------



## Carley22

exactly the right attitude.... I do hope it all works out well for you though hun xxx


----------



## Heavenx

mamatoconnor - it's daft telling you not to worry over the next couple of weeks because of course that's all you're going to do, but try to rest and think positively, it doesn't necessarily mean that this time will be a repeat of last time, hopefully when you go back in a couple of weeks the sonographer will be able to give you good news and you'll have a happy, healthy pregnancy x


----------



## cazza22

Mama2conor congrats on ur healthy little bubs yayyyyyy!!! So pleased for u & the other empty sac they found have they told u what 2 expect?? My friend had this same thing happen to her its nothing to worry about usually the body just absorbs it back up so it wont affect ur iccle bubs, dont panic if u notice spotting either because she had that also and she is now 21 weeks pregnant with a healthy baby girl .

Drazic ur in my thoughts and im willing u on with every piece of me ((((((((hugs))))))))

Little A any news?? looking out for ya babe x x x x x x

New mummys WELCOME 2 SEPTEMBER STARS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

sigh... no one replied to me again :(


----------



## Ilovemysoldier

Whoooo im a september star :D
xx


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!!! Back from the scan and it was AWSOME!!!!! We saw a wee baby that was right for the dates and a lovely heart beat!! Ill try to upload the pic later!!

Thanks to all who asked about me.


----------



## Fish&Chips

mayb_baby said:


> please remove me MC confirmed yesterday x

So sorry hun. My thoughts are with you and your oh. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Little A, that is amazing news!! Congratulations! I can't wait to meet Tiny A! Good luck for tomorrow Drazic.

x-amy-x - sorry hun, not been on much in the last few days. I've gone back several pages but can't see you post. Would you mind asking again?

I'm absolutely exhausted so please excuse my lack of posts! We saw the MW today and she was lovely. She's going to book me in for my 12 week scan, so hopefully we'll get the date through the post soon.

xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi x-amy-x I'm replying to you :hugs:
I am well thank you, only a little nausea today which is a definite improvement. I'm not feeling very pregnant this week I feel pretty normal apart from being tired. You are further along than me - how are you feeling? x


----------



## char63

Little A, so pleAsed that your scan went well!!
I have mw tomorrow at 2pm, need to tell her about my fibroid so they can keep a check on it, I'm worried it's gonna grow.


----------



## LittleAurora

https://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p185/sidkinky/ABCD0004-1.jpg


here you go meet little lego!! she is tiny! lol...right for dates tho, the scan pic says 7w1day but the woman was happy to keep them at 7w5days!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yeyyy!!! Hello little lego!! xx


----------



## x-amy-x

hey... jus asked how everyone was think i must have been missed! Just felt a bit out of the group iykwim!?

Gorgeous scan pic littleaurora!

Hope your all well xx


----------



## LittleAurora

thanks!!


----------



## readyforbaby

Congrats littleaurora - what a beautiful sight to see! :)

I am doing ok amy - just waiting to get my second beta back and praying the numbes have gone up - my fits was @ 70 @ 4 weeks on the day. Hopefully they will have doubled, or dare I say, tripled? lol. Please keep FX crossed for me. I have waited so long (like many of you) for this.

How are you doing?


----------



## x-amy-x

MrsJ08 said:


> Hi x-amy-x I'm replying to you :hugs:
> I am well thank you, only a little nausea today which is a definite improvement. I'm not feeling very pregnant this week I feel pretty normal apart from being tired. You are further along than me - how are you feeling? x

Glad you're alright.

I'm ok... tired!!

Been having some spotting so am a bit worried, bled with my last pregnancy and it didn't end so well :(


----------



## x-amy-x

readyforbaby said:


> Congrats littleaurora - what a beautiful sight to see! :)
> 
> I am doing ok amy - just waiting to get my second beta back and praying the numbes have gone up - my fits was @ 70 @ 4 weeks on the day. Hopefully they will have doubled, or dare I say, tripled? lol. Please keep FX crossed for me. I have waited so long (like many of you) for this.
> 
> How are you doing?


good luck for your results hun.. im alright jus tired! cant keep my eyes open these days :lol:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

x-amy-x said:


> hey... jus asked how everyone was think i must have been missed! Just felt a bit out of the group iykwim!?
> 
> Gorgeous scan pic littleaurora!
> 
> Hope your all well xx

Hey, don't feel like you've been missed honey. I don't post on here a lot but I am more than happy to chat if you want to. I am always reading this thread and am really interested in what all you girls post.

Don't feel left out though sweet please. :wacko: xx


----------



## TigerLady

Hi, Ladies :wave:

Haven't been able to keep up here. :nope: My 6 month old has been sick when an ear and sinus infection, poor guy. :( But I have been thinking of you and hope everyone is doing well!

I had to cancel my u/s that was scheduled tomorrow for various reasons. Ah well. I have no reason to believe there is anything wrong with Meerkat. And I can wait until Feb 10th to see her (which is my next scan date). :thumbup: 

RFB, thinking of you and hoping your beta results are good! FX (and everything else) crossed!!!!!!


----------



## TigerLady

double post :grr:


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you Teeny ... was just being hormonal pregnant woman :lol: hope you're alright!

Tiger hope your LO gets well soon :hugs:


----------



## Asher

These hormones are terrible things! I have been like a woman possessed today, I think my work colleagues and my hubby are avoiding me as much as possible!!

I'm tired again too, like you Amy, I can hardly keep my eyes open. So much so that I think I am going to give in and go to bed. And it's not even 9pm yet. Thank God I am only part time and am off now til Monday!

Keep well ladies and babies! Goodnight!! x

PS LittleAurora!! Fab pic! Great news. x


----------



## Emzywemzy

LittleAurora- congrats!!! What a fab pic, you must be so happy xx

Amy- Sorry you thought we were ignoring you! That happens to me sometimes as well, I think it's coz this thread is so busy that people get missed! Well, I'm fine thank you. Was quite sick this morning and early afternoon but been alright this evening. Was even able to go out and buy some maternity bras from M&S late afternoon so that's good! I haven't been able to go out the house much lately as I've been so sick so it was nice to get out!! 

I get shattered easily too, usually about 4pm and I have to have a little snooze!

xx


----------



## cazza22

x-amy-x said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just poppin in 2 see how ur all doin?
> 
> xx

Hi Huny how ya bin feeling? ok i hope. Ur little girl is lovely chick  x x x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

By the way Amy, your pic of the little one is sooo cute. What a sweetie!

xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Emzywemzy said:


> LittleAurora- congrats!!! What a fab pic, you must be so happy xx
> 
> Amy- Sorry you thought we were ignoring you! That happens to me sometimes as well, I think it's coz this thread is so busy that people get missed! Well, I'm fine thank you. Was quite sick this morning and early afternoon but been alright this evening. Was even able to go out and buy some maternity bras from M&S late afternoon so that's good! I haven't been able to go out the house much lately as I've been so sick so it was nice to get out!!
> 
> I get shattered easily too, usually about 4pm and I have to have a little snooze!
> 
> xx

Maternity bras already!! My boobs just keep growin it would be a waste for me lol.

I had a nap this afternoon but my mother rang me repeatedly and woke me and caitlyn up grr


Hope your sickness lets up soon :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

cazza22 said:


> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just poppin in 2 see how ur all doin?
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi Huny how ya bin feeling? ok i hope. Ur little girl is lovely chick  x x x xClick to expand...

im fine really, just tired!

how r u?

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

x-amy-x said:


> Emzywemzy said:
> 
> 
> LittleAurora- congrats!!! What a fab pic, you must be so happy xx
> 
> Amy- Sorry you thought we were ignoring you! That happens to me sometimes as well, I think it's coz this thread is so busy that people get missed! Well, I'm fine thank you. Was quite sick this morning and early afternoon but been alright this evening. Was even able to go out and buy some maternity bras from M&S late afternoon so that's good! I haven't been able to go out the house much lately as I've been so sick so it was nice to get out!!
> 
> I get shattered easily too, usually about 4pm and I have to have a little snooze!
> 
> xx
> 
> Maternity bras already!! My boobs just keep growin it would be a waste for me lol.
> 
> I had a nap this afternoon but my mother rang me repeatedly and woke me and caitlyn up grr
> 
> 
> Hope your sickness lets up soon :hugs:Click to expand...

I know tell me about it, but my old bras were digging in and don't fit any more! These are nice and comfy and I've bought a size that's slightly bigger than I need so I don't have to buy more in 2 weeks lol x


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh the tiredness is terrible isnt it! and I would get evening sickness instead of morning sickness which is pants!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi ladies!! Congrats to all the BFPs now cooking the September Stars! 

*Fish&Chips*-Thanks for the invite, I was thrilled to see that you were hosting this thread. If you could put me down for *SEPTEMBER 22nd*, I would really appreciate it. After looking around here since Sat. I now know what you were talking about when you said that 1st Tri was a scary place, but I think I'm finally ready to start crossing over. Glad to hear the MW appointment went well, and I'm soooo looking forward to your scan this weekend!

I had a dr.'s appointment yesterday and she ordered bloodwork and an ultrasound. I am only 5 weeks today and it seemed really early to do one, but I wasn't going to argue as I've had so few symptoms I'm starting to wonder if there's anything in there! I couldn't see anything worth looking at on the screen, and lab techs here aren't allowed to say anything about what they see as only doctors are allowed to interpret the scans (for legal reasons). We are also not allowed to get results over the phone here, so I have an appointment on Friday to see what the confirmation scan and bloods say. I'm on pins and needles til then! Hopefully everything is fine and I will get to hang out with you girls til September! I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone and hearing about your pregnancies.


----------



## Heavenx

x-amy-x said:


> hey... jus asked how everyone was think i must have been missed! Just felt a bit out of the group iykwim!?
> 
> Gorgeous scan pic littleaurora!
> 
> Hope your all well xx

Hey, I know what you mean, I sometimes make posts that don't receive any comments (and not just on this thread but the site as a whole) I think this is such a large group though and posts sometimes go missed but unintentionally. :hugs:

To answer your post, I am feeling ms all day and night, I have indigestion and generally have been feeling low in mood so far this pregnancy, I have been written off work for 2 weeks with fatigue, have to see my Dr tomorrow and am expecting him to write me off again as I am not feeling any different. I just can't wait to reach 2nd Tri when hopefully the bloom will kick in :)

Hope your pregnancy is going well and the bleed you've had is nothing too serious.

xx


----------



## mother hope

Hello ladies I was seeing if you can put me down for Sept 12 (I think) first doc appt is on Monday so hopefully everything is beating and the date can be confirmed. But as far as all of the due date calculators say that date. Best of luck to everyone and their future appts. Also Thank you for creating this thread so very helpful


----------



## mother hope

is anyone exercising?


----------



## Heavenx

Little Aurora - thanks for sharing your scan of your little lego :) Glad it went well.


----------



## Heavenx

Welcome Mysticdeliria, 22nd Sept is my daughters B'day, she'll be 2 this year and now I'm expecting another Sept baby :) Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Welcome to the group Mother Hope, I'm not exercising, I didn't before I got pregnant and I won't bother starting whilst I am lol. I tend to walk a lot so that's my exercise :)


----------



## MrsKeene

Will you please add me, I am due Sept 6th, 2010 with baby #3! Thank you!


----------



## readyforbaby

I just got my second beta back... 155!! It is official. I am so nervous- they said I am all set until my 6.5 week scan. I feel like I should have more blood tests between now and then but I am thrilled!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

aw congrats readyforbaby! That's fab news! x


----------



## elmaxie

Hi Ladies!

How are we all?

Great to see new September Mummies joining in! Congrats!

I am so so tired and have had bad nausea the last few days.
Also when I went to GP they routinely do a urine sample to comfirm pregnancy. It was sent away last Friday and the doc told me to call today for the results. So I called and the receptionist said results get handed out on a Tues and Thurs by the nurse who will discuss the results with you.
I pointed out the it was a urine test for pregnancy so would either be + or - and since I had doen lots myself and the GP TOLD ME TO CALL!!! I would actuelly understand. She agreed to check my results but none were back! I mean come on its been nearly a week for a simple wee test for pregnancy!!
I could have taken them to the hospital and done it myself in this time! 
So I have to call back tomorrow to find out what my result is....ooohh I wonder what it could be!:dohh:

On a side not all our snow is vanishing fast so have been able to get out a little bit when its not freezing.
My little boy got his swine flu jag yesterday and has been a nightmare since poor wee soul. He was up and down from 7pm until 3am when he just cried uncontrolably until he couldnt keep his eyes open and finally slept for a few hours. Of course today he has felt miserable due to lack of sleep and possibly the jag and unfortunately he so far is heading for another bad night:cry: Cant wait until Friday night when its hubbys turn to get up and can have a decent sleep. Of course he will be over it all by then lol.

Right off for a browse about and then I should go to bed or I will get no sleep!

Emma.xx


----------



## dmich_

My due date is september 21st! :)


----------



## TigerLady

:yipee: Readyforbaby!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: I am so pleased for you!!!!!!!! :yipee:

As for exercising. Not unless you count hauling a 24 lb 6 month old around all day! :haha:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Thanks Heavenx, your daughter is so beautiful! Sept. 22 is also DH's birthday so it sounds like a great day to be due.

REadyforbaby, glad to hear you bHcg numbers are doubling at a good rate! It must be such a relief.

H&H 9 months to you and everyone else as well!


----------



## readyforbaby

Thanks ladies. I am so happy to be on this journey with you!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Exercising..well, I wish I could say I was, but to be honest I am not much of an exerciser at the best of times. I walk the dog a few times a day and all the housework but that is about it!!!
I did think about starting to exercise- one, for more energy as i have NONE, and secondly, trying not to put on too much weight. But for me I think it was just a passing thought..lol!!!

I am so tired all the time and feel sick pretty much all of the time but never been sick thankfully. It gets to abput 8pm and I am falling asleep!!

I have so much uni work to do its untrue and now I getting stressed as most of the time I just don't have the energy to do it...aarrgh.

Roll on the days when we feel great!!! 
Hope all you ladies are well. xx


----------



## Asher

Morning everyone. I really should be getting ready to take Archie to school. Bad me!!

Welcome to all the new Sept ladies! Let's hope we all have a healthy journey together!

I do exercise, but not tons of the stuff. I did use to run twice a week and swim once, then we have 2 big dogs we need to walk every day. I have bumped the running on the head, and now I am swimming 3 times a week. At the moment. Even if I am really really tired it seems to help, and it's nice to have some time to myself where I can think, same with walking the dogs too really.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## doddy0402

wow I admire all you ho are doing any form of exercise! I am so tired, I find it hard to drag myself off the couch on my day off to get to the toilet and back!! I am sooooo lazy!:sleep:
I do feel a little guilty about my lack of movement and so I am thinking of doing a bit of wiifit!! A bit of virtual yoga will go a long way I am sure!!x:winkwink:


----------



## mama2connor

cazza22 said:


> Mama2conor congrats on ur healthy little bubs yayyyyyy!!! So pleased for u & the other empty sac they found have they told u what 2 expect?? My friend had this same thing happen to her its nothing to worry about usually the body just absorbs it back up so it wont affect ur iccle bubs, dont panic if u notice spotting either because she had that also and she is now 21 weeks pregnant with a healthy baby girl .
> 
> Drazic ur in my thoughts and im willing u on with every piece of me ((((((((hugs))))))))
> 
> Little A any news?? looking out for ya babe x x x x x x
> 
> New mummys WELCOME 2 SEPTEMBER STARS XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 Thanks for the kind words hun, the hospital said my body could do one of a few things, my body could either decide it wants to reject the empty sac, which will make me have some bleeding, or my body could absorb the sac, or the sac could stay there for the entire pregnancy which hopefully wouldn't cause any problems. :hugs:


----------



## gjpchs05

EDD September 19th 2010


----------



## opticalillus5

Morning ladies!

Little A - your scan pic is gorgeous!!! I really hope my next one looks like yours :)

Readyforbaby - congratulations on your HGC levels! It's great to see so many new September Stars!

Mama2connor - congrats on your little bub! Fx that everything goes well for you hun :hugs:

Exercising? Wow - I haven't even thought about it. To be honest, the paranoia is creeping back in, so I daren't even get off the sofa at the moment. I think my cramps are getting worse again, and (sorry if TMI) CM is brownish yellow. So i'm just putting my feet up. Fx that it's just a bit of upset from my internal scan Monday - the lady had to move it about a bit to check my ovaries. 
I just wish I could have managed to stay positive for a little bit longer than 3 days! I hate this doubt and paranoia! 

Hope you're all doing well xXx


----------



## Carley22

Mama2connor - hopefully it wouldnt cause any problems, and the other little bean is thriving fit!! Hugs.......


----------



## x-amy-x

Heavenx said:


> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> hey... jus asked how everyone was think i must have been missed! Just felt a bit out of the group iykwim!?
> 
> Gorgeous scan pic littleaurora!
> 
> Hope your all well xx
> 
> Hey, I know what you mean, I sometimes make posts that don't receive any comments (and not just on this thread but the site as a whole) I think this is such a large group though and posts sometimes go missed but unintentionally. :hugs:
> 
> To answer your post, I am feeling ms all day and night, I have indigestion and generally have been feeling low in mood so far this pregnancy, I have been written off work for 2 weeks with fatigue, have to see my Dr tomorrow and am expecting him to write me off again as I am not feeling any different. I just can't wait to reach 2nd Tri when hopefully the bloom will kick in :)
> 
> Hope your pregnancy is going well and the bleed you've had is nothing too serious.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

How are you feelin about being off on the sick? When i was pg with my last baby i never took any time off sick... i felt too guilty! x


----------



## LauraLy

mother hope said:


> is anyone exercising?

Hi motherhope!

I just started trying to get back to the gym this week. I usually go to 3 classes (like step aerobics or kick boxing) and then run 2-3 times a week also. I have just been so drained and most of my sickness comes in the afternoon/evening so its been tough getting there after work. :wacko: I did go to a circuit class on Monday and a step aerobics class last night. I think it actually helped me feel less tired and by being busy I didnt feel so sick. So, I think I am going to keep trying to go. I'm not sure about running though...at the moment my (.)(.) are SOOOOO sore and swollen that it hurts to walk briskly- let alone try to run :blush:...plus my MW said to try and keep my heart rate 150 or below. So, we will see how it goes!
How about you? Are you doing any exercising?


----------



## Drazic<3

Mama2connor - I was just reading your news darling. What a difficult time for you. Are they having you back for regular scans? I am pleased to hear there is a healthy bubs there sweetheart. Sending :hugs:

Amy! Sorry darl, I wasn't online yesterday much, too busy freaking how. How are you? :hugs:

I just got back from my scan - bubs is fine, measuring 8 weeks (I TOLD the midwife I wasn't due on the bloody 9th - that would make me pregnant before I Ov'd - not including the two weeks!) with a healthy heartbeat. She said everything looks good, could even see the little arm buds waving about. Got two pics and will post when I get a moment at work to take a sneaky photo. 

Thanks for all the lovely wishes. :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

Aww glad your scan went well drazic, looking forward to the pics! Whats your due date?
xx


----------



## stmw

ive been doing a little exercise on the wii fit :) lots of fun!! xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

x-amy-x said:


> Aww glad your scan went well drazic, looking forward to the pics! Whats your due date?
> xx

Aww thanks hun. I just posted them in a new thread. I thought I was due the 1st September, midwife changed it to 9th Sept but this puts it back to 1st! :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats Drazic!! I'm so happy for you. I just saw your photos too- our beans look very similar now! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hehe, they really do! Didn't realise we were both due at the same time :)


----------



## Emzywemzy

I know! You're the 1st aren't you? Well I'm on the 2nd x


----------



## Carley22

Anyone else on the 18th want to be bump buddies?


----------



## angie79

hi girls

I cant believe how much has happened on here - glad your scan went well drazic.
I have had the longest day yesterday ever - it started on tuesday when the cramping i was getting turned into mild stabbing/throbbing pain and the dizziness came back and i was feeling generally feeling unwell. It got worse and last night at 6pm me and the oh headed to a & e. So they saw me straight away and put me in my own room i have my bloods done and a urine sample and they left the needle in my arm after the bloods in case they needed to put painkillers in me quick. I sat there until 8.30pm then i was told i was going to the gyno ward and off i went. My oh was getting fed up by 10pm came as no one had really seen me but i said to him i'm not bleeding so its not such a priority we found a tv room so he could watch match of the day - Anyway she finally came to see me telling me the labour ward was busy and thats why it took so long - she did a internal and asked loads of questions - She said she suspects ectopic :cry: due to the pain and dizziness - so i have a emergancy scan tommorow at 10am - We got home at half 12 - 6 and a half hours after we left - i was so tired but now i'm just worried to move - i really hope its not and its just pain - so nervous about tommorow


----------



## apaton

angie thinking of you hope your scan goes well :hugs: xx


----------



## stmw

angie79 said:


> hi girls
> 
> I cant believe how mush has happened on here - glad your scan went well drazic.
> I have had the longest day yesterday ever - it started on tuesday when the cramping i was getting turned into mild stabbing/throbbing pain and the dizziness came back and i was feeling generally feeling unwell. It got worse and last night at 6pm me and the oh headed to a & e. So they saw me straight away and put me in my own room i have my bloods done and a urine sample and they left the needle in my arm after the bloods in case they needed to put painkillers in me quick. I sat there until 8.30pm then i was told i was going to the gyno ward and off i went. My oh was getting fed up by 10pm came as no one had really seen me but i said to him i'm not bleeding so its not such a priority we found a tv room so he could watch match of the day - Anyway she finally came to see me telling me the labour ward was busy and thats why it took so long - she did a internal and asked loads of questions - She said she suspects ectopic :cry: due to the pain and dizziness - so i have a emergancy scan tommorow at 10am - We got home at half 12 - 6 and a half hours after we left - i was so tired but now i'm just worried to move - i really hope its not and its just pain - so nervous about tommorow

thats exactly what happened to me last night - exactly down to the last detail, apart from the fact they gave me my scan last night - my little skittle is ok. Ill be thinking of you, hopefully your little one is ok. 

xxxxx


----------



## Rachiie18

Ladies how can i get the september stars logo in my signiture???
So curious hahaha! :D


----------



## Carley22

Angie79 - Hope all is well!!! 

I have tried to not think about things like that but i've been having the cramps (not as bad as you) but the dizziness is overwhelming? is this normal?


----------



## Drazic<3

angie79, thinking of you darling. Hoping for good news :hugs:


----------



## char63

Just back from my first MW app. She was nice tho, so that was a relief!
Anyway, she asked me if i would like to have the combined screening test. I am unsure wether or not to have it. 
a) Because if in the worse case scenario there was something wrong, IE downs, I wouldn't teerminate the pregnancy.
b) Because it might come up with high risk, and I will spend the entire pregnancy worrying, and i might be worrying for nothing.
So, are you gonna have it doine?


----------



## angie79

stmw said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> I cant believe how mush has happened on here - glad your scan went well drazic.
> I have had the longest day yesterday ever - it started on tuesday when the cramping i was getting turned into mild stabbing/throbbing pain and the dizziness came back and i was feeling generally feeling unwell. It got worse and last night at 6pm me and the oh headed to a & e. So they saw me straight away and put me in my own room i have my bloods done and a urine sample and they left the needle in my arm after the bloods in case they needed to put painkillers in me quick. I sat there until 8.30pm then i was told i was going to the gyno ward and off i went. My oh was getting fed up by 10pm came as no one had really seen me but i said to him i'm not bleeding so its not such a priority we found a tv room so he could watch match of the day - Anyway she finally came to see me telling me the labour ward was busy and thats why it took so long - she did a internal and asked loads of questions - She said she suspects ectopic :cry: due to the pain and dizziness - so i have a emergancy scan tommorow at 10am - We got home at half 12 - 6 and a half hours after we left - i was so tired but now i'm just worried to move - i really hope its not and its just pain - so nervous about tommorow
> 
> thats exactly what happened to me last night - exactly down to the last detail, apart from the fact they gave me my scan last night - my little skittle is ok. Ill be thinking of you, hopefully your little one is ok.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

i did wonder why they didnt but i guess it was because it was nearly 12am by the time she saw me
what did they say to you?

xx


----------



## angie79

Carley22 said:
 

> Angie79 - Hope all is well!!!
> 
> I have tried to not think about things like that but i've been having the cramps (not as bad as you) but the dizziness is overwhelming? is this normal?

she said to me some dizziness is normal just not feeling like you are going to faint type dizziness along with generally not feeling well

xx


----------



## angie79

Rachiie18 said:


> Ladies how can i get the september stars logo in my signiture???
> So curious hahaha! :D

hi hun

go to the first page of this thread and it tells you

xx


----------



## doddy0402

angie my fingers are sooo tightly crossed for you right now! all the best for tomorrow and Im hoping that bubs is in the right place and all is well.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

char63 said:


> Just back from my first MW app. She was nice tho, so that was a relief!
> Anyway, she asked me if i would like to have the combined screening test. I am unsure wether or not to have it.
> a) Because if in the worse case scenario there was something wrong, IE downs, I wouldn't teerminate the pregnancy.
> b) Because it might come up with high risk, and I will spend the entire pregnancy worrying, and i might be worrying for nothing.
> So, are you gonna have it doine?

hi, personally I will not be having it done this time. I did have it with my son, and due to a lot of mix ups with the midwife we were given inaccurate results and that meant that even when we were later confirmed as low risk, it really stopped me from enjoying the rest of my pregnancy and I was convinced that the first results were correct, and for that reason I didn't really bond with my bump/baby until after he was born.
It is definitely a personal choice and may be of comfort to you if you are low risk, or will give you time to plan and adjust if the news is not so good.
good luck.x


----------



## stmw

angie79 said:


> stmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> I cant believe how mush has happened on here - glad your scan went well drazic.
> I have had the longest day yesterday ever - it started on tuesday when the cramping i was getting turned into mild stabbing/throbbing pain and the dizziness came back and i was feeling generally feeling unwell. It got worse and last night at 6pm me and the oh headed to a & e. So they saw me straight away and put me in my own room i have my bloods done and a urine sample and they left the needle in my arm after the bloods in case they needed to put painkillers in me quick. I sat there until 8.30pm then i was told i was going to the gyno ward and off i went. My oh was getting fed up by 10pm came as no one had really seen me but i said to him i'm not bleeding so its not such a priority we found a tv room so he could watch match of the day - Anyway she finally came to see me telling me the labour ward was busy and thats why it took so long - she did a internal and asked loads of questions - She said she suspects ectopic :cry: due to the pain and dizziness - so i have a emergancy scan tommorow at 10am - We got home at half 12 - 6 and a half hours after we left - i was so tired but now i'm just worried to move - i really hope its not and its just pain - so nervous about tommorow
> 
> thats exactly what happened to me last night - exactly down to the last detail, apart from the fact they gave me my scan last night - my little skittle is ok. Ill be thinking of you, hopefully your little one is ok.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i did wonder why they didnt but i guess it was because it was nearly 12am by the time she saw me
> what did they say to you?
> 
> xxClick to expand...

well they did mine at 12.15am or 00.15 however you want to say it :) I think its stupid they didnt scan you, surely if its that serious they should look now not bloody tomorrow, its silly. They said they arent sure whats going on, the pain actually went. I had my cervix checked and its all fine, bloods showed I had elevated white blood count, so theres something going on, they are thinking possibly kidney stone (as ive had dodgy kidneys in the past) or grumbling appendix. They sent me home though, and I dont have to do anything else now. I hope your gonna be ok lovely, is it still hurting now? What kind of pain is it your feeling and where is it ?? xxxx


----------



## angie79

stmw said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> I cant believe how mush has happened on here - glad your scan went well drazic.
> I have had the longest day yesterday ever - it started on tuesday when the cramping i was getting turned into mild stabbing/throbbing pain and the dizziness came back and i was feeling generally feeling unwell. It got worse and last night at 6pm me and the oh headed to a & e. So they saw me straight away and put me in my own room i have my bloods done and a urine sample and they left the needle in my arm after the bloods in case they needed to put painkillers in me quick. I sat there until 8.30pm then i was told i was going to the gyno ward and off i went. My oh was getting fed up by 10pm came as no one had really seen me but i said to him i'm not bleeding so its not such a priority we found a tv room so he could watch match of the day - Anyway she finally came to see me telling me the labour ward was busy and thats why it took so long - she did a internal and asked loads of questions - She said she suspects ectopic :cry: due to the pain and dizziness - so i have a emergancy scan tommorow at 10am - We got home at half 12 - 6 and a half hours after we left - i was so tired but now i'm just worried to move - i really hope its not and its just pain - so nervous about tommorow
> 
> thats exactly what happened to me last night - exactly down to the last detail, apart from the fact they gave me my scan last night - my little skittle is ok. Ill be thinking of you, hopefully your little one is ok.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i did wonder why they didnt but i guess it was because it was nearly 12am by the time she saw me
> what did they say to you?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> well they did mine at 12.15am or 00.15 however you want to say it :) I think its stupid they didnt scan you, surely if its that serious they should look now not bloody tomorrow, its silly. They said they arent sure whats going on, the pain actually went. I had my cervix checked and its all fine, bloods showed I had elevated white blood count, so theres something going on, they are thinking possibly kidney stone (as ive had dodgy kidneys in the past) or grumbling appendix. They sent me home though, and I dont have to do anything else now. I hope your gonna be ok lovely, is it still hurting now? What kind of pain is it your feeling and where is it ?? xxxxClick to expand...

well that has just annoyed me now - why they didnt do it last night god only knows and now making me wait and worry.
yeah it comes and goes today its like a stabbing pain on the left side and then it throbs afterwards - last night i was so bloody dizzy and i felt ill.
tbh i was not very impressed last night as they took my bloods in a & e and a urine sample then when i got sent upstairs they made me do another urine test and the doctor who i had been waiting to see all night asked if i had had my bloods done (no i'm sitting here with a needle in my arm in case i need painkillers just for the fun of it) so that basically means she didnt have the results of either my urine or bloody - grrrr

xxx


----------



## ascotiel

char63 said:


> Just back from my first MW app. She was nice tho, so that was a relief!
> Anyway, she asked me if i would like to have the combined screening test. I am unsure wether or not to have it.
> a) Because if in the worse case scenario there was something wrong, IE downs, I wouldn't teerminate the pregnancy.
> b) Because it might come up with high risk, and I will spend the entire pregnancy worrying, and i might be worrying for nothing.
> So, are you gonna have it doine?

I won't be having mine done - because well, I have one son with Down's Syndrome and having another isn't really that scary. If there are health issues associated with Down's Syndrome then they should be picked up in the scans anyway :D The blood tests aren't that accurate on their own anyway - the triple tests where blood tests are combined with nuchal fold scans etc are more accurate, but they are only offered in some areas of the country at the moment. 

It has to be an individual choice tbh - would you feel better knowing of any potential problems in advance so that you can plan for the future or would you spend the rest of your pregnancy worrying if you had a high risk result ? That's what you needf to base your decision on :flower:


----------



## chachadada

hey this is a lovely idea ;) i just copied the september stars logo !

please add me? im due the 11th xx


----------



## stmw

angie79 said:


> stmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stmw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> I cant believe how mush has happened on here - glad your scan went well drazic.
> I have had the longest day yesterday ever - it started on tuesday when the cramping i was getting turned into mild stabbing/throbbing pain and the dizziness came back and i was feeling generally feeling unwell. It got worse and last night at 6pm me and the oh headed to a & e. So they saw me straight away and put me in my own room i have my bloods done and a urine sample and they left the needle in my arm after the bloods in case they needed to put painkillers in me quick. I sat there until 8.30pm then i was told i was going to the gyno ward and off i went. My oh was getting fed up by 10pm came as no one had really seen me but i said to him i'm not bleeding so its not such a priority we found a tv room so he could watch match of the day - Anyway she finally came to see me telling me the labour ward was busy and thats why it took so long - she did a internal and asked loads of questions - She said she suspects ectopic :cry: due to the pain and dizziness - so i have a emergancy scan tommorow at 10am - We got home at half 12 - 6 and a half hours after we left - i was so tired but now i'm just worried to move - i really hope its not and its just pain - so nervous about tommorow
> 
> thats exactly what happened to me last night - exactly down to the last detail, apart from the fact they gave me my scan last night - my little skittle is ok. Ill be thinking of you, hopefully your little one is ok.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> i did wonder why they didnt but i guess it was because it was nearly 12am by the time she saw me
> what did they say to you?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> well they did mine at 12.15am or 00.15 however you want to say it :) I think its stupid they didnt scan you, surely if its that serious they should look now not bloody tomorrow, its silly. They said they arent sure whats going on, the pain actually went. I had my cervix checked and its all fine, bloods showed I had elevated white blood count, so theres something going on, they are thinking possibly kidney stone (as ive had dodgy kidneys in the past) or grumbling appendix. They sent me home though, and I dont have to do anything else now. I hope your gonna be ok lovely, is it still hurting now? What kind of pain is it your feeling and where is it ?? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> well that has just annoyed me now - why they didnt do it last night god only knows and now making me wait and worry.
> yeah it comes and goes today its like a stabbing pain on the left side and then it throbs afterwards - last night i was so bloody dizzy and i felt ill.
> tbh i was not very impressed last night as they took my bloods in a & e and a urine sample then when i got sent upstairs they made me do another urine test and the doctor who i had been waiting to see all night asked if i had had my bloods done (no i'm sitting here with a needle in my arm in case i need painkillers just for the fun of it) so that basically means she didnt have the results of either my urine or bloody - grrrr
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

they sound like idiots to be honest, they should have done it. Hmmmmm thats what I was having...not the dizziness though. They sound a bit unorganised aswell?! Weird hospital, you should phone and see if they have your blood results back, they should do by now and ask about your urine one aswell. You could have a kidney infection or something - which sucks but is better than having an ectopic I say.....I would phone them lovely - you deserve answers...xxxx


----------



## Asher

Sorry to hear this Angie, I hope it turns out to be something and nothing! Lots of hugs to you hun. x


----------



## mother hope

Hello-LauraLy -- 
Yeah a little I walk about 2 miles every night and lift 5 pound weights (mainly to help with that good oh arm and back fat issue that people say they get) and my husband and I go swimming when we can. But there has been some days I am like nope going to bed asap!!! I have experienced the same thing when I work out I do feel a bit better and it sure does help me sleep at night. I am scared to do much more then walk until I get the OK from the Doc to due some aerobics classes that I have been Eying up!!! I am going to keep trying to do something I heard it helps with the delivery and the bounce back after baby. But that could be from those that were already a size 0 and only gained 20 pounds. In which that is not my case at tall. Keep in touch for new things to try during this amazing time that we are sharing with everyone.


----------



## mother hope

stmw said:


> ive been doing a little exercise on the wii fit :) lots of fun!! xxx

 Is that fun I am refusing to try it because then the husband will want one. But if I can do somethings on it while preggers then we might be going to get one tonight


----------



## mother hope

TigerLady said:


> :yipee: Readyforbaby!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: I am so pleased for you!!!!!!!! :yipee:
> 
> As for exercising. Not unless you count hauling a 24 lb 6 month old around all day! :haha:

Girl That is more work then a 5k marathon
:thumbup:


----------



## angie79

thanks stmw i think your right

i think i may as well wait until i'm actually at the hospital tommorow and then i will ask.
I had a choice of 3 hospitals to use for my maternity care and i choose that one - think i may change it now


----------



## mother hope

angie79 said:
 

> thanks stmw i think your right
> 
> i think i may as well wait until i'm actually at the hospital tommorow and then i will ask.
> I had a choice of 3 hospitals to use for my maternity care and i choose that one - think i may change it now

I just read everything that has happened to you the past 24 hours -- I am so sorry -- there should be a way to take over hospitals when they are acting like medical students during something this crucial.. Best of luck and stay as positive as you can!! UMMMMM yes I would be switching Hospitals also ASAP


----------



## mama2connor

Drazic<3 said:


> Mama2connor - I was just reading your news darling. What a difficult time for you. Are they having you back for regular scans? I am pleased to hear there is a healthy bubs there sweetheart. Sending :hugs:
> 
> Amy! Sorry darl, I wasn't online yesterday much, too busy freaking how. How are you? :hugs:
> 
> I just got back from my scan - bubs is fine, measuring 8 weeks (I TOLD the midwife I wasn't due on the bloody 9th - that would make me pregnant before I Ov'd - not including the two weeks!) with a healthy heartbeat. She said everything looks good, could even see the little arm buds waving about. Got two pics and will post when I get a moment at work to take a sneaky photo.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely wishes. :hugs:

Thanks hun, i saw the same lady yesterday in the EPAU who delt with me numerous times with my last twins pregnancy. She seemed really lovely, and said she will look after me and keep an eye on the progression of the pregnancy until i see my midwife on the 18th february as it's still a little way off yet. She booked me in for another scan in 2 weeks time (3rd of february) but said if i get at all worried, and want to go back at anytime then all i need to do is phone up and she will see if she can fit me in for an appointment which i thought was nice of her. Especially considering they weren't too bothered with my last twin pregnancy despite being high risk. She also said all being well with bubs on 3rd february she will then book me in for another scan 2 weeks after that (which will be the day when i see the midwife) then she will just hand me back to midwife for care from her. The fact that i saw bubs heartbeat yesterday has given me some reassurance alough i know it's still very early days so trying to stay extra vigilant ''Just incase''

By the way, i'm loving your new scan pic, soo lovely and congrats :cloud9: xxx


----------



## angie79

mother hope said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> thanks stmw i think your right
> 
> i think i may as well wait until i'm actually at the hospital tommorow and then i will ask.
> I had a choice of 3 hospitals to use for my maternity care and i choose that one - think i may change it now
> 
> I just read everything that has happened to you the past 24 hours -- I am so sorry -- there should be a way to take over hospitals when they are acting like medical students during something this crucial.. Best of luck and stay as positive as you can!! UMMMMM yes I would be switching Hospitals also ASAPClick to expand...

thank you

to think everyone i know praised the hospital when they had their babies there
its lucky i didnt have to decide until my midwife appointment

xx


----------



## stmw

sounds like a plan...good luck lovely....let us know how u get on *hug*

xxx


----------



## FirstBean

Hi all,

I am new to the forum am 22 and this my first and im due 13th September :thumbup:



https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/sepstarsGIF.gif


----------



## angie79

FirstBean said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the forum am 22 and this my first and im due 13th September :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/sepstarsGIF.gif

congrats hun xxx


----------



## stmw

FirstBean said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the forum am 22 and this my first and im due 13th September :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/sepstarsGIF.gif

Heya =) congrats! Ive sent you a message on your profile xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey to Mystic joining us!!! So glad to see you! Yes that is a very early scan.. did they say why? Maybe that's just because you're in Canada as it seems you get scanned far more often over there. I'm sure everything is ok because you generally can't see much until approx 6 weeks. 1st tri is really scary and I spent the first few weeks reading up on the statistics of mc. It drove me mental so I had to stop myself. I also did about 7 hpts! Thankfully the line kept getting darker. I guess it's getting easier as I move on. I'm so tired at the moment that I can't help but think the baby must be growing ok.

Readyforbaby - That is excellent news!! Also Drazic.. I'm so happy for you!! Can't wait to see the new pictures!!!

Emma.. that is crazy about your Drs. Mine though didn't even want to see the test, they've just taken my word for it!! lol

Exercising wise, I actually gave up my twice weekly class to be on the safe side. My oh and I are going to start going for walks etc but like most of you I'm just sooo tired at the moment. Infact I'm currently in bed! I struggled to keep my eyes open at work so went to sleep as soon as I got home. oh had to wake me up to make sure I sleep later, but I think I will!!

Welcome to all the new ladies!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh angie.. I hope everything is ok. I have everything crossed for you. I agree that they should have done the scan yesterday as ectopic can be very dangerous!

Rachiie18 - the instructions for our lovely signature (thanks AQ) is on the first page.

Carley22, yes apparently dizziness can be normal. It may be that you need more Iron.

char63 - I had the same dilemma but we are going to have it. If we came out as high risk then we won't do anything. My oh wants it and I am undecided so we are going to do it.


----------



## gemses

Hello everyone

I am due September 26th :happydance:

I am new to this but I wanted to join up as I have been looking through the posts to calm my paranioa, its so good to know other people are going through this too as I'm driving myself mad sometimes!!

I had a m/c in May 2009.

I know its really early but I have been so worried about cramps and backache, everytime I use the bathroom I'm expecting blood (sorry tmi!) :wacko:

I also keep having what I can describe as not a pain more of a discomfort on my right side really low down, almost top of my leg. I get this sometimes normally anyway but my active imagination is worrying about an ectopic pregnancy. If I push my side in it goes, has anyone else ever had this of know what it could be?

Would love to hear if anyone has any advice!

Gemses
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi gemses and congratulations! Sorry to hear about your mc. Don't worry.. knicker checking is what most of us seem to do on an hourly basis!! xx


----------



## Asher

I went to see my GP today. She was fab, full of congratulations which actually made me realise I am preggers!!! She also told me if I don't want to pack in the running I shouldn't as the endorphins will be good for me and for wee pip, and there is no increased chance of mc or anything because of exercise! Now if only I could find the energy.....

So now I need to book myself in to see the team midwives. Luckily I know them all quite well as I breastfed Jack for rather a long time, without problems, and they did the support group. So that's next on the agenda.

GP also gave me a thorough breast exam as I am paranoid about the girls. I have fibrocystic breasts and they are more lumpy and sore than ever since this pregnancy. Anyway, she was very thorough and said nothing to worry about, enjoy being pregnant. So I will try! In between bouts of worry and paranoia obviously.

Welcome to all the new ladies with BFPs!!


----------



## Asher

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi gemses and congratulations! Sorry to hear about your mc. Don't worry.. knicker checking is what most of us seem to do on an hourly basis!! xx

So true!! Knicker checking! I love it!! x


----------



## Mace

EDD is 23rd September :)


----------



## Heavenx

x-amy-x said:


> Heavenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> hey... jus asked how everyone was think i must have been missed! Just felt a bit out of the group iykwim!?
> 
> Gorgeous scan pic littleaurora!
> 
> Hope your all well xx
> 
> Hey, I know what you mean, I sometimes make posts that don't receive any comments (and not just on this thread but the site as a whole) I think this is such a large group though and posts sometimes go missed but unintentionally. :hugs:
> 
> To answer your post, I am feeling ms all day and night, I have indigestion and generally have been feeling low in mood so far this pregnancy, I have been written off work for 2 weeks with fatigue, have to see my Dr tomorrow and am expecting him to write me off again as I am not feeling any different. I just can't wait to reach 2nd Tri when hopefully the bloom will kick in :)
> 
> Hope your pregnancy is going well and the bleed you've had is nothing too serious.
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> How are you feelin about being off on the sick? When i was pg with my last baby i never took any time off sick... i felt too guilty! xClick to expand...

I do feel guilty, especially after having 5 weeks off on annual leave already! I come back off holiday find out I'm pregnant and bam the sickness & tiredness kicks in. I never had any time off with my first but I don't remember feeling this bad. As guilty as I feel though I won't argue with the Dr if he writes me off again. I now have to wait to see him tomorrow, he mixed up my appointment to see him today, he was on AL himself. 

How are you feeling and have you taken any time off work yourself yet this pregnancy?


----------



## gemses

Thanks for adding me to the due date last!

Thats brilliant.....knicker checking, hilarious! Glad I'm not alone :haha:

Random question, not that I'm telling anyone yet, far too early for that but I am 4 weeks 4 days, would you say 5 weeks or 4 weeks if you were saying how far along you were?

I don't get it!! :dohh: Hope that made sense, a blonde with baby brain already....help us all!

x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Angie 79- FX'd crossed little bean is where he is meant to be. I too have had a stabbing pain in my right side for all of this pregnancy which \i have been told is normal. Just to say...when my sister had her ectopic ;ast month she said the pain was UNBEARABLE.....

I know some people can suffer without this excruiciating pain, but lets hope that it is stretching and other 'normal' pregnancy pains..

I though this might give you a little bit of hope at this worrying time.

My thoughts are with you, and I hope your scan shows everything just as it should be. :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats to all the new mummas to be! :hugs:


----------



## angie79

Teeny Weeny said:


> Angie 79- FX'd crossed little bean is where he is meant to be. I too have had a stabbing pain in my right side for all of this pregnancy which \i have been told is normal. Just to say...when my sister had her ectopic ;ast month she said the pain was UNBEARABLE.....
> 
> I know some people can suffer without this excruiciating pain, but lets hope that it is stretching and other 'normal' pregnancy pains..
> 
> I though this might give you a little bit of hope at this worrying time.
> 
> My thoughts are with you, and I hope your scan shows everything just as it should be. :hugs:

ahh thanks very much hun
i hope it is just usual pains too xx


----------



## cazza22

ahh thanks very much hun
i hope it is just usual pains too xx[/QUOTE]

My Thoughts are with you Ang :hugs: i pray bubs is just where he/she should be :flower: Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mysticdeliria

Fish&Chips thanks for adding me to the front page, I'm so happy to be here. Yeah, we do get scans early here, it said on the requisition form "confirmation ultrasound". Seems to me like there are cheaper ways to confirm a pregnancy but I'll be glad find out if everything is as it should be tomorrow. You're right, there is really nothing to see. My sis is also pregnant, and at her 4 week scan last summer the u/s tech was having trouble finding the bean and snapped at her "Did you even TAKE a pregnancy test?" LOL! 

Angie-Sorry to hear about the time that you had at the hospital! Hope the scan goes well and you get good news about your little one. I have my fx'd that everything will turn out ok :hugs:

Oh, and Fish&Chips good luck with your scan, can't wait to see it!


----------



## mysticdeliria

It's reassuring to hear that I am not the only having horrible, horrible cramps. They were so bad earlier in the week I thought I was being turned inside out! Luckily they did ease off as the week went on, but it's good to know that it is a normal part of early pregnancy (not that I'm happy so many others are going through the same thing). Sorry if I'm late jumping on this topic, but I feel like I'm so far behind all the other September Stars! Thanks a lot ladies for keeping me informed of what lies ahead, sticky thoughts to everyone!!


----------



## angie79

thanks everyone for the lovely words

i think the problem is when you think something is wrong you look for every sign and your mind plays tricks with you


xx


----------



## MamaBird

Mysticdeliria: Where abouts in Ontario are you from!? I'm in Ontario as well!!


----------



## TigerLady

BTW, just a random note -- for those that are having horrid cramps, they might be associated with other things...

Warning!!! TMI ahead!!!!! 

In both my pgs I started getting the most awful, gut wrenching cramps right at about 5/6 weeks. I would literally think I would die. The worst pain I ever felt. Mine turned out to be digestive cramps -- even though they were very often VERY low and felt like they were in my pubic area. 

It took me most of my first tri with the first to figure out I had developed severe lactose intolerance. :dohh: Those same cramps showed their nasty self yesterday with a vengence. The lactose intolerance has returned.

If your cramps are ever associated with gurgling or diarrhea or where you feel like you need to poo but can't (tmi there), or an upset tummy, then consider it might be food associated. Your body will suddenly go off or on some strange foods. Usually dairy is the biggest part of my diet. But my body completely rejects it when I am pg. :growlmad:


----------



## Jessica214

EDD Sept 21st! :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hey Mamabird, I was born and raised in the Tdot, but will probably be in Kitchener/Waterloo by the time the baby is due, whereabouts are you from? Don't know exactly how to manage that as far as medical care, but I guess I'll have to figure something out!

Tigerlady, thanks for that info. I think the cramps I had last weekend were what you described now that I think about it. I feel so bad for you, no way I could go off dairy what a horrible side effect! Ah well, only 8 more months, right?


----------



## readyforbaby

Good to know Tiger! I have been having some cramping but nothing that severe. And thank goodness as I am a fool for cheese!


----------



## elixir

hey ladies, so help me out!!ok i started bad MS 10 days back but now its quite ok all of a sudden. is that normal?im scared.


----------



## stmw

yehh its normal. Your body must be adjusting well to the hormones today, but then tomorrow it may come back as your hormones keep going up and down trying to settle :) xxx


----------



## zzypeg

hi.. my EDD is 16th September.


----------



## muffins12

EDD 20th Sept.


----------



## x-amy-x

hello :wave:

how are we all today? xx


----------



## Cafferine

Morning! 

Angie I hope your scan goes/went well today and I hope you see a healthy baby. 

I went to a clairvoyent last night in Birmingham and she said when I got for my scan there is going to be two heartbeats and its going to be twins a boy and a girl! Well I have a scan tomorrow so if this is true then that clairvoyent is excellent! I'm excited about my scan tomorrow but not really holding too much about it being twins! 

FishAndChips good luck with your scan tomorrow too and I can't wait to see your picies!


----------



## beadyeyes

worried!! Thinking it's all going to go wrong :( can't stop crying! It's my first and I've had such a tough time in my life recently that I just keep expecting that this will go wrong too. :(


----------



## Cafferine

Hey Amy! 

I'm fine, OH was driving back from birmingham this morning and we had to pull over so I could be sick and apart from feeling abit sick now I feel good. How are you? Are you up to much today? xx


----------



## chachadada

Thanks for adding me hun :)

Congrats ladies, I hope all our september stars are sticky healthy beautiful beans!! Cant wait to get to September!!!!!! 


x
x
x
x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

x-amy-x said:


> hello :wave:
> 
> how are we all today? xx

Sooo tired and suffering with a headache!!!!
Just having my lunch which I am sure will make me feel better!!

Hows you honey?? xx


----------



## Satsuma

Hi all!

I've just joined. Found out I'm due on 22nd September......hopefully the shock will have worn off by then!!

x


----------



## x-amy-x

Cafferine said:


> Hey Amy!
> 
> I'm fine, OH was driving back from birmingham this morning and we had to pull over so I could be sick and apart from feeling abit sick now I feel good. How are you? Are you up to much today? xx

:sick:

sorry youre suffering with sickness!

I'm okay.., my LO is off to the grandparents in a min, so peaceful night and tomorro for us! will be nice to have a bit of a chill out xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Teeny Weeny said:


> x-amy-x said:
> 
> 
> hello :wave:
> 
> how are we all today? xx
> 
> Sooo tired and suffering with a headache!!!!
> Just having my lunch which I am sure will make me feel better!!
> 
> Hows you honey?? xxClick to expand...


go have a nap, i will be shortly! Cant get thru the days without one at the min!

:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all how are you? I am SO tired! lol

We got our 12week scan date in!! its the 10th Feb yay!!Cant wait! But i have to go to the local hospitals clinic on the 1st feb to get booked in which is all different to when I had my 1st two! It says the appointment will take an hour!!!! I wonder what they will be asking me that takes an hr! lol

Tiger lady...I developed lactose intolerance with my last pregnancy and this one. the cramps are horrendous!!!

cant wait to see your scan fish and chips! and I wonder if the clairvoyent will be right cafferin!! cant wait to see!!!


----------



## Boony

Hi everyone

Can I join you all? I've just read this whole thread its taken me hours!!!lol

I'm due on 24th september which makes me 5 weeks.

I'm not having too many symptoms mainly tired and nausea but no sickness yet bt that didnt start till week 6 with my first!

Hope to speak to all of you soon x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi all, its ages since i have been on here. Symptoms have kicked up a notch. Gone from gagging a tiny bit in the morning to feeling nauseous up until after lunch now. I have a bit of dizziness in the evenings which was worse at the beginning and is now easing off. cramps have all but stopped, but boobs are still really sore. But all in all i have got away lightly so far...but i am only on week 6..

Oh and i am so happy i have made it to week six (and one day!) as last PG only lasted six weeks. So i was a bag of nerves yesterday.

I know this might sound weird but is anyone else suffering from over heating? lol. Im just like a mini sweat ball at the moment (sorry TMI!). Im even kicking off my shoes at work because my feet are burning up!

Ive been trying to keep up and read all the previous posts but i have had to skim through quickly because theres about 15 extra pages to read!

Angie - Hope everything goes ok at the hospital today, ill be logging on a bit later to see if you have posted. Its a shame that they have made you wait till the next day to go back for a scan. I remember when i had to go to the hospital last year, and I went on Bank holiday monday and they said they couldnt scan because it was a bank holiday! I was like....the machine is still in the building...just turn it on!

Hopefully that is a good thing though if they didnt scan you on the day, if they were concerned it was some thing serious they probably woul have done a scan straight away...so hoping its all normal and you are just suffering from strong PG symptoms.

Hope everyone is doing good. Cant believe that some of us are on week 8 now and are getting scan dates through for 12 weeks scan. I havent even been to see my midwife yet, can wait to get the 12 weeks over so that i can relax a bit


Emma


----------



## LittleAurora

im so cold all the time!! I wish I could get warm!! lol


----------



## angie79

hi everyone

Back at last

yet another few hours in hospital.
All looks really good they found the yolk sack which is meant to be really great although she couldnt see much and has put me back 5 days so now back into 5 weeks again grrr
my hcg is showing at 3129 from the night i went in and i did another blood test while i was there - she is still a little concerned with the pain but needs to wait a bit longer before she will be able to tell that there is nothing else wrong.
I was so glad that everything was in the right place but i think they still want to check my tubes when i go back for my next scan on the 1st feb when i will be 7 weeks because of twins in the family.
I didnt get a picture which i was a bit upset about but she said she just couldnt get a clear enough picture - well at least i will get 1 on the 1st 

Still not completly out the woods but i feel so much better

Thanks Emz i thought that too that they wouldnt have just sent me home if they thought it was that serious - still they did make me worry but making me wait


----------



## stmw

ooooooooooooo thats a relief!! Glad it went well, and its good they are going to keep an eye on you =) hopefully your feeling a bit better now xxxxx


----------



## angie79

stmw said:


> ooooooooooooo thats a relief!! Glad it went well, and its good they are going to keep an eye on you =) hopefully your feeling a bit better now xxxxx

yeah i'am its a big relief - they just told me if i felt any more pain like before to come back 

xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Glad to hear everything went well Angie. Hopefully you will get your picture on the 1st Feb. x


----------



## TigerLady

Good news Angie!

LA, I am sorry to hear about your lactose intolerance. :( It is so rare for that to happen in pg. It does my head in as I LOVE my dairy so so much. :sad2:

C, will be interesting to see if you get twins! I always wanted boy and girl twins. Since I was little. But then I had a LO and realized anyone that would WANT twins is mad! :rofl: Trying to keep up with one is hard enough. I couldn't do two at once. :haha:

E, I have the hot then cold problem. It's common! Normally I am always hot now. I was keeping the house at 73F during the day. The minute I got pg again I started roasting! Now I can hardly stand it above 68F. DH is always bundled up and cold! haha! But then I have random freezing bouts where I can't get warm. :wacko: I was the same in first Tri last time. Once I got to Third Tri (in the summer no less) I was constantly BOILING. I would cool the house down to 55F and DH would always yell at me! :dohh:

Welcome to the wacky world of being pregnacy! :loopy:


----------



## angie79

MrsJ08 said:


> Glad to hear everything went well Angie. Hopefully you will get your picture on the 1st Feb. x

thanks - yeah i hope so xx


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: glad everything seems ok angie, hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## bethany-wood

just thought i'd leave an update.. my bean didn't want to stick and left us today :cry::cry:

xxx


----------



## angie79

bethany-wood said:


> just thought i'd leave an update.. my bean didn't want to stick and left us today :cry::cry:
> 
> xxx

oh no i'm so sorry hun xx :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: bethany x


----------



## char63

Bethaney- sorry t hear your news, lots of hugs your way x


----------



## readyforbaby

Bethany- thinking of you at this very sad time. So sorry. :hug:


----------



## LittleAurora

oh no thats bad news!! thinking of you x


----------



## bethany-wood

Thankyou everyone 
I'm leaving first tri and heading over to TTC again even though we are waiting a little bit before trying again, i hope to be back soon though. :hugs:
X


----------



## LittleAurora

the MC section is lovely. here if you need us tho x


----------



## beadyeyes

so sorry bethany xxx


----------



## happy_mom

oooh sooooo sad to hear that! good luck in TTC!


----------



## stmw

heya everyone

random question - does anyone know where I can get a decent non underwired padded bra? Like a nice one lol I noticed I have red marks under my (.)(.) from where my bra has been even though I havent wore the bra all day!! So thinking I need to go the non underwired route lol everywhere im looking they're really vile looking - anyone know of any decent ones?

Thankyou!!

xxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

gemses said:


> Thanks for adding me to the due date last!
> 
> Thats brilliant.....knicker checking, hilarious! Glad I'm not alone :haha:
> 
> Random question, not that I'm telling anyone yet, far too early for that but I am 4 weeks 4 days, would you say 5 weeks or 4 weeks if you were saying how far along you were?
> 
> I don't get it!! :dohh: Hope that made sense, a blonde with baby brain already....help us all!
> 
> x

Hi hun, I would just say 4+4. I don't round down but sometimes I say 'nearly' 5 weeks! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

So glad everything is looking positive Angie!

Oh Bethany, I'm so sorry. Hope you are your OH are ok. xx

I don't know if you ladies agree but I thought I would remove the names of the ladies who have had a mc as thought that might help them move on, rather than seeing an angel against their names. x


----------



## apaton

sorry bethany :hugs: xxx


----------



## angie79

Fish&Chips said:


> So glad everything is looking positive Angie!
> 
> Oh Bethany, I'm so sorry. Hope you are your OH are ok. xx
> 
> I don't know if you ladies agree but I thought I would remove the names of the ladies who have had a mc as thought that might help them move on, rather than seeing an angel against their names. x

thanks

maybe it is a good idea - might be nice to ask them first though

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Angie for the advice. It's so hard to know what's right as I really don't want to upset anyone. x


----------



## angie79

Fish&Chips said:


> Thanks Angie for the advice. It's so hard to know what's right as I really don't want to upset anyone. x

i know what you mean but some might like to still be on the first page and some wont maybe pm them 

xx


----------



## Mace

Emzywemzy said:


> I went for repeat hcg bloods today and they said they would call me with results about teatime. They hadn't rang by 5pm so I rang them and she said the results were in, but they hadn't had a chance to look at them, so they'll ring in a little while. When they hadn't rang by 6.15pm I rang back and they have gone home! I'm so annoyed! It's stressful enough waiting for results and now I have to wait until tomorrow!
> 
> xx

...Oh love, thats awful! I really feel for you - good luck for tom x


----------



## elmaxie

Evening all!

Bethany I am so sorry to hear your sad news and hope you and your Oh are doing as well as can be expected! Hoping to see you back here soon! Take care and get plenty rest.:hugs:

Angie I am so glad to see you had some good news!:thumbup:

Emma I too have hot sweats but then I also get really cold too no matter how many layers or how hot I put the house...I was like that in my last preg too! Its all those darn hormones!

Well I called my GP yesterday to get my pregnancy test results back (simple urine test that they have to send away to hospital lab to do:dohh:) and also a urine test incase I have a urinary infection as I had loads last pregnancy which caused really bad sickness all through my pregnancy.
Well I was glad to hear my pregnancy test was positive (it only took them a week to put my pee on a stick!:shrug:) and my infection test was negative:happydance:

Looking forward to a good nights sleep tonight as OH in on nights with Nathan whos teeth are sore as he is getting hi stop teeth in!:cloud9:
Last night was bad as he had me up at 2am crying until 4:30am when OH woke up and took over so I could get some rest!:sleep: Think he is trying to gain brownie points or something?? Wonder what he is after:haha:

I am being bad tonight and having a slob on couch with caramel eggs and a catch up of Heros.

Whats everyone else up to??

Emma.xx


----------



## angie79

elmaxie said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Bethany I am so sorry to hear your sad news and hope you and your Oh are doing as well as can be expected! Hoping to see you back here soon! Take care and get plenty rest.:hugs:
> 
> Angie I am so glad to see you had some good news!:thumbup:
> 
> Emma I too have hot sweats but then I also get really cold too no matter how many layers or how hot I put the house...I was like that in my last preg too! Its all those darn hormones!
> 
> Well I called my GP yesterday to get my pregnancy test results back (simple urine test that they have to send away to hospital lab to do:dohh:) and also a urine test incase I have a urinary infection as I had loads last pregnancy which caused really bad sickness all through my pregnancy.
> Well I was glad to hear my pregnancy test was positive (it only took them a week to put my pee on a stick!:shrug:) and my infection test was negative:happydance:
> 
> Looking forward to a good nights sleep tonight as OH in on nights with Nathan whos teeth are sore as he is getting hi stop teeth in!:cloud9:
> Last night was bad as he had me up at 2am crying until 4:30am when OH woke up and took over so I could get some rest!:sleep: Think he is trying to gain brownie points or something?? Wonder what he is after:haha:
> 
> I am being bad tonight and having a slob on couch with caramel eggs and a catch up of Heros.
> 
> Whats everyone else up to??
> 
> Emma.xx


thanks hun 

i'm doing the sofa thing except i have the mini cream eggs - yum

xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

...I have been laying on the sofa watching the room spin round and then sitiing on the bathroom floor with my head resting on toilet seat catching zz's between 'talking' to the bowl.LOL. I feel dreadful. I think I have low blood pressure as I have diziness 'pressure' headache and feel like I'm gonna fall over when I stand up :(


----------



## elmaxie

I love when tehy stock to easter eggs as I love caramel ones....creme ones make me feel so sick lol I just cant hadle the sugar rush:haha:

Emz what a shame you feel crappy BUT it all for a good cause! 
Plus be very careful if your feeling faint and maybe see you doc to egt your blood pressure checked out:shrug:

Right the sofa is calling along with the eggies:coffee:

Night!

Emma.xx


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh your all so bad now i want creame eggs!


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> ...I have been laying on the sofa watching the room spin round and then sitiing on the bathroom floor with my head resting on toilet seat catching zz's between 'talking' to the bowl.LOL. I feel dreadful. I think I have low blood pressure as I have diziness 'pressure' headache and feel like I'm gonna fall over when I stand up :(

sorry your feeling so ill i so hope i dont get it that bad - i was told i had low blood pressure today - she told me to eat little and often, to get up slowly and if its really bad lay down on my left side 

xx


----------



## angie79

LittleAurora said:


> ohh your all so bad now i want creame eggs!

ha ha

i got 2 packets for £2 from my local spar - mmmmm


----------



## Boony

my hubby has just gone to the shop to get me some mini eggs and creme eggs lol


----------



## MrsJ08

Bethany I'm so sorry for your loss. Hope to see you in first tri again soon. Take Care of yourself and OH xxx

Ladies all this talk of Creme eggs has made me want one! I've already had some maltesers today so I am going to try and resist. DH took me out for dinner tonight and I was too full to have the piece of Chocolate Fudge Cake I had my eye on. I'm actually quite gutted that I couldn't squeeze it in. I don't know about anyone else but I'm suffering badly with indigestion and am having to follow every meal I eat with gaviscon. I'm not going to moan about it though as I'm just glad the nausea has eased off.

My midwife appointment arrived in the post today with quite a scary booklet about scans and tests. I'm finding myself obsessing about things that can go wrong at the moment so I need to try and snap out of it. 

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to the weekend?
x


----------



## charlottecco2

Knock Knock i'd like to come in please, due september 17th :happydance: xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

angie79 said:


> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> ...I have been laying on the sofa watching the room spin round and then sitiing on the bathroom floor with my head resting on toilet seat catching zz's between 'talking' to the bowl.LOL. I feel dreadful. I think I have low blood pressure as I have diziness 'pressure' headache and feel like I'm gonna fall over when I stand up :(
> 
> sorry your feeling so ill i so hope i dont get it that bad - i was told i had low blood pressure today - she told me to eat little and often, to get up slowly and if its really bad lay down on my left side
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Yeah I'm trying to eat little and often. Not much I can stomach at the moment unless it's bland eating loads peanut butter on toast at the moment, filling but not too rich. Mmmmmm peanut butter! LOL


----------



## Asher

Hey everyone!! 

Bethany, so sorry to hear your sad news. Take care of you and get lots of rest. Lots of love x

Angie I am relieved you got some good results today. Yay!!

Glad to hear everyone else is feeling as crap as normal ha ha!! I'm with you all. Currently drinking a glass of non alcoholic white wine. How disgusting it is too, but at least I feel like it's a Friday.

I've made my first midwife appt for a week on Tues, when I'll be nearly 8 weeks, hopefully. I'll be glad to get there and feel like we're doing well.

So tired, this was just a quick check-in! I think I'll go to bed now!


----------



## x-amy-x

dont like the first tri much!!!(TMI) im so bunged up its unreal... thank god for lactolose!! LOL


----------



## Drazic<3

Sending loads of love Bethany :hugs:

I learnt a lesson today, if you need to fart, just do it! Because trapped wind will have you doubled over in pain and it sucks! So, excuse me girls but no more holding in for me! :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

im sat here farting like a trooper and my belly still hurts... wish i could go for that no 2 :rofl:

too late to take my lactolose now, ill be on the loo at 2am :lol:


----------



## angie79

Boony said:


> my hubby has just gone to the shop to get me some mini eggs and creme eggs lol

ha ha


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> ...I have been laying on the sofa watching the room spin round and then sitiing on the bathroom floor with my head resting on toilet seat catching zz's between 'talking' to the bowl.LOL. I feel dreadful. I think I have low blood pressure as I have diziness 'pressure' headache and feel like I'm gonna fall over when I stand up :(
> 
> sorry your feeling so ill i so hope i dont get it that bad - i was told i had low blood pressure today - she told me to eat little and often, to get up slowly and if its really bad lay down on my left side
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm trying to eat little and often. Not much I can stomach at the moment unless it's bland eating loads peanut butter on toast at the moment, filling but not too rich. Mmmmmm peanut butter! LOLClick to expand...

i looovve peanut butter but it has to be smooth


----------



## mother hope

TigerLady said:


> BTW, just a random note -- for those that are having horrid cramps, they might be associated with other things...
> 
> Warning!!! TMI ahead!!!!!
> 
> In both my pgs I started getting the most awful, gut wrenching cramps right at about 5/6 weeks. I would literally think I would die. The worst pain I ever felt. Mine turned out to be digestive cramps -- even though they were very often VERY low and felt like they were in my pubic area.
> 
> It took me most of my first tri with the first to figure out I had developed severe lactose intolerance. :dohh: Those same cramps showed their nasty self yesterday with a vengence. The lactose intolerance has returned.
> 
> If your cramps are ever associated with gurgling or diarrhea or where you feel like you need to poo but can't (tmi there), or an upset tummy, then consider it might be food associated. Your body will suddenly go off or on some strange foods. Usually dairy is the biggest part of my diet. But my body completely rejects it when I am pg. :growlmad:

that may explain my cramps this morning I have not had many signs of preggers except tiredness, But this morning WOW!!!!! I was stopped dead in my tracks. They started right when I woke up and then I got straight in the shower and BOOM!!!I was crunched over for about 20 minutes. I really think it was gas pains because after i let one go in about 10 minutes everything good. I am hoping so because it was on the lower left side. But who knows have appt on Monday so I will ask the doc


----------



## mother hope

YEAH!! Good NEWs angie 79


----------



## Elphaba

Morning sickness here too. It's been gradually getting worse over the course of the wek though it's still bearable.

I seem to have gone off bread which is annoying as I love bread! I'm really hoping I don't go off tea as I'm not sure I'd feeling like me without my daily cuppas (though I have switched to decaff!).

Rich tea biscuits, crisps and grapes seem to be what I want to eat this week.


----------



## Drazic<3

Blimey, the discharge is an odd game isn't it? Had orange this morning :wacko:

Hope everyone is doing fine -x-


----------



## mama2connor

Elphaba said:


> Morning sickness here too. It's been gradually getting worse over the course of the wek though it's still bearable.
> 
> I seem to have gone off bread which is annoying as I love bread! I'm really hoping I don't go off tea as I'm not sure I'd feeling like me without my daily cuppas (though I have switched to decaff!).
> 
> Rich tea biscuits, crisps and grapes seem to be what I want to eat this week.

I know that feeling, my morning sickness started only at night feeling very queezy. The past few days it's been almost constant, and has got alot worse over the last few days. I could actually barf now. :growlmad:


----------



## happy_mom

hey.. I hope u can add me on the thread of sept. stars!! EDD 06.09.10!! Thanks


----------



## x-amy-x

morning all!! How u all doin 2day? x


----------



## char63

Hiya,
Im fine thanks Amy, had some good news!! My OH passed his driving test!! So pleased for him!
Still not getting any sickness, just get very bloated of an evening. Were decorating the living room tomorrow, so gotta go tidy up and prepare!


----------



## Asher

Morning people. I'm not too bad this morning. The usual roughness and retching over my toothbrush, but not too bad. Have already taken Archie to his swimming lesson and now the boys are chilling in the front room in their new high visibility jackets we picked up from IKEA yesterday! Very cool! 

Am gonna try and find some energy. Need to go food shopping soon. Have a good healthy day everyone.


----------



## kalou1972

Hey everyone....went to the loo this morning and thought i saw a tiny bit of pink cm.....is this something to worry about?? had nothing since apart from the ususally pinching pulling in lower ab xxx


----------



## Boony

hope everyone is feeling ok today.

My DH got up with our son this morning so i could sleep in and i didnt get up till 11am!!

I'm feeling alot better today though no headache or nausea so far!


----------



## jojo76

Hi. Could I be added too please EDD 19th September. Thanks xx
:winkwink:


----------



## Mace

EDD - 23rd Sptember :)


----------



## cazza22

kalou1972 said:


> Hey everyone....went to the loo this morning and thought i saw a tiny bit of pink cm.....is this something to worry about?? had nothing since apart from the ususally pinching pulling in lower ab xxx

Hi Hun :flower: a lot of us ladies on here have had pink cm and were all fine its just hormone changes a lot of the time i think i actually just read that Drazic has got a lovely shade of Orange this morning LOL ive had that too pmsl!!! Unless its accompanied by pain and it turns into blood i wouldnt stress urself out huny bun. Easier said than done i know :wacko:.

Take care Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

Welcome new mummys to be 

Hope all my ladies are doing well? Im cool back to work monday after my week of rest im gutted i could quite get used to this lady of leisure lark LOL!!!

Has anyone heard off Fish&Chips?? Hope her scan went well today  or am i getting my days mixed up??????

Anyway girls catch up with ya later im off to watch my True Blood boxset in bed and maybe have a Nap zzzzzzzzzzz so tired.

Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

hows is fish and chips!? her scan was today? but there was traveling involved wasnt there?! fingers crossed for some cool pics!!!!

how is every one else???

Im freezing! and tired....need a nap i think lol


----------



## mysticdeliria

Angie, so glad to hear that everything is ok with you! :happydance:

Fish & Chips, hope the scan went well! :thumbup:

The results from my scan at 4+2 came in yesterday, and......drumroll please.....showed absolutely nothing! Doc said that there was *some* thickening of the lining but nothing else to see at all, but did follow up that it was likely too early. Why the heck do they scan us so early, just to make us worry? :shrug:

On top of that, I spotted (yes, the dreaded bright red) last night. Which seriously scares me, because that's what all you girls are saying to watch out for and because I spotted in a similar fashion for 4 days(!) before I got my BFP. Also, I've had a yeast infection since Wed., but doc said that the over-the-counter treatments are perfectly safe, and that YI's are normal due to the hormones. The spotting seems to have gone this morning, but I've taken the YI treatment, so I don't really know what's up there right now. Add in the fact that my symptoms seem to have completely stopped, so putting all this together the result is: 

me = nervous wreck :wacko:

GP reordered the scan for 1st week of Feb which should make me 6+ weeks. Hopefully, I will make it 'til then and they will be able to catch something on the scan. 

Sorry to be a downer, hope everything is well with all of you!! :thumbup:


----------



## angie79

hi everyone 

i'm feeling great today no symptoms at all still munching my mini creme eggs though
oh has a mate around for the football so i'm going to hide in the bedroom

hope everyone is good

xx


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh mystic...hope all goes well!!!


----------



## angie79

mysticdeliria said:


> Angie, so glad to hear that everything is ok with you! :happydance:
> 
> Fish & Chips, hope the scan went well! :thumbup:
> 
> The results from my scan at 4+2 came in yesterday, and......drumroll please.....showed absolutely nothing! Doc said that there was *some* thickening of the lining but nothing else to see at all, but did follow up that it was likely too early. Why the heck do they scan us so early, just to make us worry? :shrug:
> 
> On top of that, I spotted (yes, the dreaded bright red) last night. Which seriously scares me, because that's what all you girls are saying to watch out for and because I spotted in a similar fashion for 4 days(!) before I got my BFP. Also, I've had a yeast infection since Wed., but doc said that the over-the-counter treatments are perfectly safe, and that YI's are normal due to the hormones. The spotting seems to have gone this morning, but I've taken the YI treatment, so I don't really know what's up there right now. Add in the fact that my symptoms seem to have completely stopped, so putting all this together the result is:
> 
> me = nervous wreck :wacko:
> 
> GP reordered the scan for 1st week of Feb which should make me 6+ weeks. Hopefully, I will make it 'til then and they will be able to catch something on the scan.
> 
> Sorry to be a downer, hope everything is well with all of you!! :thumbup:

thanks hun xx

dont worry too much a friend of mine had a scan at 4 weeks and could see nothing - it did scare her and i think its a stupid idea to do it that early
i have just had mine at 5+4 and you can just about see the sack and even if its a little blob like hole it does make you feel better

xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Asher said:


> Morning people. I'm not too bad this morning. The usual roughness and retching over my toothbrush, but not too bad. Have already taken Archie to his swimming lesson and now the boys are chilling in the front room in their new high visibility jackets we picked up from IKEA yesterday! Very cool!
> 
> Am gonna try and find some energy. Need to go food shopping soon. Have a good healthy day everyone.

Tell me about! i am so struggling with the tooth brushing!! i dread it every morning. I have bought anti-sickness wrist bands though and they seem to be really helping with the contant nausea.
Oh and i noticed that you have your MW appointment on the same day as me. I think we will be 7+5 then. We will have to compare notes afterwards!


----------



## Shwhattam+1

Please add me to Sept. 22nd! So far my symptoms are mild and other than being able to sleep like no one's business, I'm feeling good.


----------



## angie79

i have changed my mind - my dog was just sick and now i feel like i'm going to throw up and it doesnt usually bother me


----------



## emzdreamgirl

https://www.ehd.org/index.php
Super detailed videos of little bubs!!

Hope you dont mind me reposting this in here tigerlady, i saw it was in another forum and thought that the girls in here might want to view if they havent already seen it.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all!! Thanks for checking up on me.

Well I'm pleased to introduce little baby Fishy!! A lovely heartbeat and about the right size for my EDD (maybe a day later). It's not as clear as some of your pictures, like Drazics... but here she/he is!!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/cropped.jpg


----------



## char63

Ah, thats lovely fish & chips x


----------



## elixir

congrats hun! lovely pic


----------



## LittleAurora

aww lovely!! i bet it was wonderfull seeing your little fishy!! LOL


----------



## mmoon1

they broght me forward to 22nd sept only 7 days out but they count haha

please change me xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes it was amazing. I nearly cried but didn't because if I moved the image would disappear on the u/s so I stayed very still!


----------



## x-amy-x

gorgeous hun. Glad all is well xx


----------



## angie79

awww thats so cute - bet your so happy xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Mystic, hope you are ok. I will be keeping everything crossed for you hun. x


----------



## mysticdeliria

Aw, fish&chips, that pic is amazing! :hugs: I'm so happy to know that everything is great with you and your little one!

And thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## bubbles09

aww thats lovely:):) xx


----------



## doddy0402

wow have only been off here since thursday night and theres sooo much to read about!!

yay to angie for bubs being in the right place and keeping snuggly and healthy in there!:thumbup:

bethany , I am so sorry for your loss, and I am thinking about you and family today.x

fish and chips - yay for the scan pic its clear enough to see bubs and thats all that matters!:thumbup:

Not really having any ms now, just really have gone off food in general. It doesn't make me feel ill, I just dont feel hungry and if I force myself to eat, I get full of wind!
Still sooooooo tired though! nearly fell aslepp at my desk today while on hold to another dept! I had my head on the table and just started dozing off! oops!:sleep:

I am going to back through the last few pages again now to see if I have forgotten anything I wanted to say...I was actually contemplating getting a paper and pen and writing notes before I replied! How sad am I?!xx:wacko:


----------



## doddy0402

o yeah just forgot to say:
yuk to ashers non alcoholic wine (never as good as the real thing!)
hooray to drazic and amy for farting freely (good for you!)
gutted I have gone off chocolate, I love mini eggs (must be doing wonders for my waistline...until bubs starts showing!) 
and congrats and welcome all new sept stars!!x


----------



## x-amy-x

cumon guysss.... i need some amazing constipation remedy, my bm's are pathetic these days and im suffering booo


----------



## Fish&Chips

Amy.. I even had a dream that I needed to go have a bm but couldn't find a toilet!! lol


----------



## elmaxie

I suffered badly with constipation during preg no1 and took fibogel....which was rubbish and did nowt.

Bar drinking loads of water (which doesnt seem to work) eating fruit/veg

All I can suggest is prunes/prune juice, mints (am sure they are meant to give you skits :blush:) erm:blush:.....dunno dynamite :shrug:

I have been lucky this time (so far) as have not been too bad but sure it will catch up with me at some point.

Fish&Chips your wee fishy is lovely you can even see wee leg/arms!

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooohh Emma.. do you think?! Will have to look closer! xx


----------



## Cafferine

Here's my scan picture from today! Seeing as nobody remembered mine and only fish and chips! Hmph! 

Anyway, they said it measured 7 weeks exactly but could easily be out by half a week so i'm just going to keep my dates the same. Was lovely seeing the little heartbeat pumping away!
 



Attached Files:







Baby 001.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 28


----------



## x-amy-x

:lol: dynamite.... now theres an idea!!!

im not dreaming poo yet mind but its driving me MAAADD


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Cafferine!! I was thinking of you when I turned up today! Sorry since then I've been in my own little world! What a lovely picture you got! Did you nearly cry too? The ladies there were so lovely.. and I didn't need a transvaginal!! whoop whoop


----------



## Cafferine

I didn't actually nearly cry at all! Weirdly, but I loved seeing the heart beat that was lovely, I had an internal and it wasn't that bad but there is no way I would have had anything near as clear as the picture I do have so i'm very pleased with it! Glad your scan went well. x


----------



## elmaxie

Aww Cafferine your scan pic of bubu is so cute too!

It such an exciting moment!

When we got a scan at 9 weeks with Nathan I wanted to cry but couldnt as I had drank far too much water and would probably have wet myself....to the point when she finished the scan I ran out the room to the toilet and left OH to choose the picture!:blush:This time (a week tomorrow:happydance:)I wont be drinking a whole pond!

Am so jealous of you ladies who have midwife appointment and dating scan appointments....I want mine too:cry: I got so excited yesterday as I got a "card" from the NHS throught he post and convinced myself it was for my scan but no it was my exemption card:dohh: Not as exciting as I already have one.

xx


----------



## LittleAurora

aww its lovely!! congrats!!


----------



## angie79

Cafferine said:


> Here's my scan picture from today! Seeing as nobody remembered mine and only fish and chips! Hmph!
> 
> Anyway, they said it measured 7 weeks exactly but could easily be out by half a week so i'm just going to keep my dates the same. Was lovely seeing the little heartbeat pumping away!

thats amazing - love it xx


----------



## mysticdeliria

Great pic Cafferine!! So sorry we all forgot about you :hugs:! Your pic really is awesome and clear though, you must be so happy


----------



## doddy0402

yay for your scan cafferine!!! Its great to see bubs doing so well in there!xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just had a thought Cafferine... did you say you were having a scan in Northampton like me or am I getting confused??


----------



## MrsJ08

Mystic - hope everything is ok with you and nothing to worry about.

Cafferine and Fish&Chips - great pictures I'm glad your beans are in the right place and doing well.

Today is the first day I've had no symptoms at all - no nausea, no boob ache nothing. I don't feel remotely pregnant. The only thing I've had is indigestion. Trying hard not to worry about it. I went shopping (well browsing really) with my friend in Kingston today. I'm just having a chilled evening, DH has bought me some mini eggs in lieu of the pudding I didn't end up having when we went out for dinner last night :happydance:

Hope everyone has a nice weekend x


----------



## Cafferine

Yeah FishAndChips it was at the same place as you! x


----------



## MamaBird

Hello Ladies!!

Someone else went for a scan today!!! Yes that would be me!!!:happydance:

The baby is measuring for 8w1d and I am 8w2d so that's amazing! We heard the heartbeat!!! 167bpm!!! :cloud9:

Here is the picture!!

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/FirstUltrasound.jpg

Congrats on the other 2 great scan pics!!


----------



## Asher

emzdreamgirl said:


> Tell me about! i am so struggling with the tooth brushing!! i dread it every morning. I have bought anti-sickness wrist bands though and they seem to be really helping with the contant nausea.
> Oh and i noticed that you have your MW appointment on the same day as me. I think we will be 7+5 then. We will have to compare notes afterwards!

How weird is that about the midwife thing? Oooooh!! Not long till then, I keep telling myself, and then 8 weeks will be right there! Oh I wishing this away so much!!


----------



## Asher

I am loving all these new scan pics too! Congrats ladies on your lovely results today!

Dody0402 you made me laugh about the wine! I was recommended one, Ridge something or other and actually it wasn't too bad. But I think I will stick to the non alcohol Becks I found last time I was preggers. Much nicer!!

I have been up and down today with odd waves of nausea, which come when I least expect them! Lovely! Hope you are all well this eve!


----------



## doddy0402

yay mama bird! so many ladies with scans! I am jealous!!x


----------



## angie79

MamaBird said:


> Hello Ladies!!
> 
> Someone else went for a scan today!!! Yes that would be me!!!:happydance:
> 
> The baby is measuring for 8w1d and I am 8w2d so that's amazing! We heard the heartbeat!!! 167bpm!!! :cloud9:
> 
> Here is the picture!!
> 
> https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/FirstUltrasound.jpg
> 
> Congrats on the other 2 great scan pics!!

aww lucky you xx


----------



## angie79

something really weird happened earlier girls - at about 7 a gyno from the hospital called and asked me to go back on the 28th jan so they can re scan and talk about my test results

thanks stupid doctor - ruin my weekend why dont you

i just thought it was weird ringing on a saturday night :shrug:


----------



## LovelyGirl85

Edd 28/09/2010


----------



## cazza22

YAYYYYYYY!!! fish&chips, Cafferine and mamabird congrats on ur beutiful bouncing beans im so happy for u all  x x x x x x


----------



## elmaxie

angie79 said:


> something really weird happened earlier girls - at about 7 a gyno from the hospital called and asked me to go back on the 28th jan so they can re scan and talk about my test results
> 
> thanks stupid doctor - ruin my weekend why dont you
> 
> i just thought it was weird ringing on a saturday night :shrug:

Very interesting! As you say at 7pm on a Saturday is strange UNLESS they are a consultant on call tonight and have been forwarded your case notes and he feels he wants to talk to you more about everything thats gone on and thought pregnant lady, Saturday night yeah she will be sitting in with her non alcoholic wine and creme eggs I may as well give her a call.

Am sure it will be fine or they would have asked you to go in sooner than Thursday!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

woohoo! Congrats on the beautiful scan pics Fish&Chips, Cafferine and MamaBird!! I'm sooo happy for you all and your little healthy beans xx


----------



## maybebabee

Congratulations Ladies on your beautiful beans!! I'm jealous and PRAYING I get to see mine on thursday at my first mw appt. 

Cafferine, can I be a bump buddy too??? We're both due Sept 7th!


----------



## angie79

elmaxie said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> something really weird happened earlier girls - at about 7 a gyno from the hospital called and asked me to go back on the 28th jan so they can re scan and talk about my test results
> 
> thanks stupid doctor - ruin my weekend why dont you
> 
> i just thought it was weird ringing on a saturday night :shrug:
> 
> Very interesting! As you say at 7pm on a Saturday is strange UNLESS they are a consultant on call tonight and have been forwarded your case notes and he feels he wants to talk to you more about everything thats gone on and thought pregnant lady, Saturday night yeah she will be sitting in with her non alcoholic wine and creme eggs I may as well give her a call.
> 
> Am sure it will be fine or they would have asked you to go in sooner than Thursday!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Emma.xxClick to expand...

ha ha well they would be so right - mmm creme eggs

yeah i think its because they couldnt see enough on my first scan

thanks

xx


----------



## readyforbaby

Fish, Cafferine and MamaBird- Love love love the pictures! How wonderful to see. ;) magical

As for me, still feeling normal (for the most part) and hoping I feel more soon. Oh, but I did realize I have been constipated. So I guess it's something!


----------



## Fish&Chips

MrsJ08, I get days when I don't get any symptoms but believe me they come back!!

Oh good Cafferine.. thought I was going mad!

Congrats again Mamabird!!

angie79.. I'm sure it's ok, but I can understand why you are worried.

FX you get to see your bean soon maybebabee!


----------



## Elphaba

Great scan pictures, ladies! I still have another two weeks until my early scan. Am so so impatient!!

Slightly off topic, but my ticker is so weird. Some days (like today) it shows the right number of weeks and days, but most days it seems to be one day behind. Odd.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Elphaba said:


> Great scan pictures, ladies! I still have another two weeks until my early scan. Am so so impatient!!
> 
> Slightly off topic, but my ticker is so weird. Some days (like today) it shows the right number of weeks and days, but most days it seems to be one day behind. Odd.

How weird. Could you re-do the ticker?


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, I am not here for one day and I have TONNES to catch up with! I had a horrible day yesterday. Puking and I think I got my first ever migrane. SUCKED! 

Fish&chips - Your bubs is gorgeous. Congrats darling :hugs: - Also, huge congrats to Mama2bird and Cafferine 

Angie - that sucks, it's more than likely something and nothing but they should think about freaking a pregnant lady out! Good luck darl :hugs:


----------



## angie79

oh my good god i woke up this morning feeling so dizzy i couldnt move my head and its making me feel sick - my answer dont get out of bed, get oh to make tea and have a mini creme egg


----------



## cheerfulangel

Hello ladies...can I move into here please? Got BFP for our 1st little flump just over a week ago and according to GP my EDD is 22nd Sept (3 days before OH birthday!!). Also had scan date through yesterday, counting down to 10th March!!

How do you cope waiting for the scan to come round? It's like 2ww all over again!! How many people know your in the first tri? So tricky to know, so happy but just don't want to jinx it as we've waited a while!!!:

All your pictures are wonderful..hope you are all feeling MS free this morning?Still waiting for symptoms to kick in, V sore boobs and only one moment of MS on Friday! 

flower:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I couldn't wait cheerfulangel so had a private scan!!!  Congratulations on your BFP! x


----------



## Drazic<3

I wish there was somewhere near here for a private scan. The one place that comes up is for after 20weeks. Last time we went all the way to Cambridge and the scan cost £100 and the travel was like £40, really can't afford to do that again!


----------



## cazza22

Omg is anyone elses boobs (.)(.) absolutely killin?? i swear mine are horrendous!! Midwife was asking me about breastfeeding last week and i was like "yeah i definetely want 2 give it a whirl" I swear if my nipples are anywhere near this sore i'll be crying everytime i feed her (got a gut feeling its a girl ). It doesnt seem to be a symptom anyone else has talked about much so just wondering if im the only in pain LOL!!! 
I suppose i cant complain much seen as im not suffering like the majority of u lovely ladies with MS I feel sick but have only threw up like 6 times so i been let off lightly there . 
8 days till my scan girls i am sooooooooooooo fricken scared i hope bean is beating away i'll be like 9 weeks so should get a good piccy hopefully Pleaseeeeee pray for me & bubs !

Catch up with u later take care u cadburys creme egg nutters hahahahahah!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Brownsie

Hello all September Stars!!!
New to here.... Due on 11th Sept! x x x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck for your scan Cazza! I've been let off REALLY lightly. Yes my bbs hurt but not too badly and I've just gone off food as everything is making me feel nauseas. I haven't been sick once yet! Whoop whoop!

Welcome Brownsie! x


----------



## LittleAurora

cazza I fed both my boys and it does hurt in the start, I got cracked bleeding nipples both time and omg it was so so sore....BUT it is SO SO SO worth it!!! Its wonderfull if you can do it. Such a bonding thing.


----------



## Cafferine

maybebabee said:


> Congratulations Ladies on your beautiful beans!! I'm jealous and PRAYING I get to see mine on thursday at my first mw appt.
> 
> Cafferine, can I be a bump buddy too??? We're both due Sept 7th!

Yeah sure! I'll add you now :happydance:

Angie - I hope everything is alright, hopefully just couldn't see the bubs very well. 

mamabird - cute baby! I love it, i'm sure I can see a face on mine haha i'm going mad! 

Cazza - My boobs are quite sore, I can't even wipe crumbs off my chest with out noticing the pain but they aren't really painful. 

I'm so tired today I slept till 12pm, crikey. Haven't been sick though I asked OH to get me some toast before sickness set in so I had toast and went back to sleep and I feel fine, where as yesterday I was throwing up for hours. Maybe it's just my body giving me a day off though.


----------



## happy_mom

cazza22 said:


> Omg is anyone elses boobs (.)(.) absolutely killin?? i swear mine are horrendous!! Midwife was asking me about breastfeeding last week and i was like "yeah i definetely want 2 give it a whirl" I swear if my nipples are anywhere near this sore i'll be crying everytime i feed her (got a gut feeling its a girl ). It doesnt seem to be a symptom anyone else has talked about much so just wondering if im the only in pain LOL!!!
> I suppose i cant complain much seen as im not suffering like the majority of u lovely ladies with MS I feel sick but have only threw up like 6 times so i been let off lightly there .
> 8 days till my scan girls i am sooooooooooooo fricken scared i hope bean is beating away i'll be like 9 weeks so should get a good piccy hopefully Pleaseeeeee pray for me & bubs !
> 
> Catch up with u later take care u cadburys creme egg nutters hahahahahah!!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Bbps OMG its horribly terribly hearting from my 5th week up to now ( gonna b 8) im 24/7 wearing my bra.... when eva i take it off i use to cry itsssssss sooooo sore :cry:


----------



## mumof3kids

Hi 
I would like to join in as I am expecting my 4th baby on 19th September.
Not been to the doctors yet but planning on doing this week. I am hoping everything goes ok as I have have a few miscarriages.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry to hear about your mcs mumof3kids. FX this is a lovely sticky bean!!

Welcome happy_mom! Do you want me to add your due date to the front page? x


----------



## happy_mom

Hi All... hope I can join your thread as well!!

EDD 06.09.10!!


----------



## happy_mom

Fish&Chips said:


> Sorry to hear about your mcs mumof3kids. FX this is a lovely sticky bean!!
> 
> Welcome happy_mom! Do you want me to add your due date to the front page? x

Hey thanks dear... ill be soooo thankful for that!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

I feel soooo ill today! Couldnt get up until 11am even then it was to run to the loo to wretch and throw up bile:nope:

Suppose I got a long lie in bed but up at 06:30am tomorrow to take Nathan to childminder for his 1st "real" week before I go back to work a week tomorrow:cry: He is only going 7:15am til 13:30 monday and Thursdays but I am gonna miss him so much....plus going back to work is going to be hard!

On a side note he is 9 months today...scarey!!

We have decided that if all is well at our scan next Sunday I will go in and tell the sister at work then tell people if they ask when we are having another. I dont care anymore if people know or not....plus if something was to happen they would all find out anyways like last time when I had a chemical pregnancy and were all fab. Although when I was actually pregnant with Nathan there were a few horrible co workers who stabbed me in the back at every chance saying I was a nightmare to work with which upset me as I was so ill so either was off work or at work wroking my ass off for when there were days I didnt feel well! I just hope that when those people decided to have kids they had BAD sickness and have the same happen to them! LOL gosh I was away on a mini rant:blush:

My boobs have been aching but not too bad if I am honest:blush:....I would say its in the evenings when they feel hotter and occasionally like something is prickling them.

Ooo and am in my new stretchy mat jeans....so comfy:thumbup:

Emma.xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck for your scan Cazza :hugs: 

I must say, by boobs are fine, it's my sickness which sucks!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

my sickness is getting me dowwn...constant nausea. It only lets up for a bit when i eat, and even that is a struggle. I can only stomach cream of chicken soup, toast (sometimes with peanut butter) and jacket potatoes with just butter on top. Thats it. I need to start eating more stuff, because i need some real nutrients, but i just keep walking to the fridge looking in, thinking...nah and then sitting down again. Ho hum. Gonna try and have something nutritious in a bit. just wish that DH could cook (or be bothered to cook) so that i could not have to spend an hour frowning at the cupboard, he could make the decision. Im usually such a varied eater. I eat everything and anything, big portions (im size 12/14 (uk) and tall) and am normally always hungry....


----------



## mother hope

hello ladies -- this has become an popular thread--YEAH!!!! such good information for everyone. Congrats to all the scans very very cute. Welcome all newbies your stories and pain are appreciated. Sorry for anyone loss. 
just kinda catching up 
1) constipation - water, vegetable, bananas--and make sure your prenatal vitamins do not have to much iron that can cause constipation 
2) boobs --- husband can not even hug me with out wanting to slap him!! So therfor he jsut goes and gets me creme eggs - I must say it tis kinda funny because they are very hard to find when it is not Easter time - so he is on a wild goose hut.

I get sick when i get up but just dizzy and cramps for about 10 minutes with alot of extra saliva (disgusting) I am so nervous i have my first scan tomorrow at 2. This is the same timing when I got my first scan last pregnancy and that little guy was just very healthy. good luck to all with future scans hope everything is perfect!


----------



## cat81

Cafferine, Fish&Chips and mamabird - congratulations on your georgeous scan pics!!!
I have managed to convince my OH to go for an early scan too and we are booked in for this Friday in Northampton. Can't wait. Just really hoping everything is ok.

Cazza22 - my boobs are also incredibly sore. My cat keeps jumping on my chest and wanting to sit on them which is very painful. I find wearing a comfy bra at night helps as it offers a bit more support. My poor husband is overjoyed at how enormous they are on one hand but keeps getting slapped everytime he goes anywhere near them which is quite cruel I suppose!

I havent been on here for a while - its been a really busy week. Gald to hear everyone is doing so well apart from the sickness. All this talk of cream eggs is making me very jealous though. They are normally my most favourite food in the whole world but I havent been able to stomach chocolate for weeks. Hopefully this phase will pass. x


----------



## angie79

cat81 said:


> Cafferine, Fish&Chips and mamabird - congratulations on your georgeous scan pics!!!
> I have managed to convince my OH to go for an early scan too and we are booked in for this Friday in Northampton. Can't wait. Just really hoping everything is ok.
> 
> Cazza22 - my boobs are also incredibly sore. My cat keeps jumping on my chest and wanting to sit on them which is very painful. I find wearing a comfy bra at night helps as it offers a bit more support. My poor husband is overjoyed at how enormous they are on one hand but keeps getting slapped everytime he goes anywhere near them which is quite cruel I suppose!
> 
> I havent been on here for a while - its been a really busy week. Gald to hear everyone is doing so well apart from the sickness. All this talk of cream eggs is making me very jealous though. They are normally my most favourite food in the whole world but I havent been able to stomach chocolate for weeks. Hopefully this phase will pass. x


Chocolate is all i can handle i wish it was something more healthy - my mum started her cravings of orange ice lollys from 6 weeks up until she had me and it worrys me that these creme eggs are my craving :haha:


----------



## cat81

Mine is tomatoes. Quite strange really. Any variety - I can't get enough of them!


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cazza my boobs are sooo sore too! Especially when drying myself when I get out of the shower - oouuchh! My mum bought me some sleep bras from Mothercare which are a lifesaver as I wear these round the house and in bed xx


----------



## Elphaba

Fish&Chips said:


> Elphaba said:
> 
> 
> Great scan pictures, ladies! I still have another two weeks until my early scan. Am so so impatient!!
> 
> Slightly off topic, but my ticker is so weird. Some days (like today) it shows the right number of weeks and days, but most days it seems to be one day behind. Odd.
> 
> How weird. Could you re-do the ticker?Click to expand...

I tried that but it did the same thing again. Ah well, it's never more than a day out so I don't mind too much!


----------



## Elphaba

Meant to say my morning sickness stepped up another gear today - I was actually sick at about 10am. It wasn't much but hoping that I'm not going to be sick a lot from now on. It's one thing when you're at home and vegging out but I really hate the idea of throwing up at work.


----------



## gemses

Hi everyone

I'm 5 weeks today, very pleased I have got this far! 

However, still very worried about the irritation in my right side, and to make the parania worse I fell down the stairs today, on my bum so I should be ok right??!

No sickness for me yet, sore boobs like I have never experienced, it hurts just moving. The only thing I'm craving is chocolate milkshakes, yummy!

All those scan pictures are amazing, you must all be so happy to see the little beans. Wish I didn't have to wait another 7 weeks! Torture!

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Gemses our little beans are well protected at the moment as they are deep in our pelvis, protected by bone. I'm pretty darn sure yours is fine. x

I'm craving chocolate at the moment and weirdly I tend to only fancy tomato type food.. like tomato in curry etc. x


----------



## cazza22

LittleAurora said:


> cazza I fed both my boys and it does hurt in the start, I got cracked bleeding nipples both time and omg it was so so sore....BUT it is SO SO SO worth it!!! Its wonderfull if you can do it. Such a bonding thing.

Cheers for that Little A, cracked bleeding nipples mmmmmmmmmmmm sound lovely ROFL!! I am defo gonna do it tho i cant wait to have that bond with my baby :cloud9:. Like u say its gotta be worth it and after seeing the massive change in my breasts i totally realise what they are there for :winkwink: there all veiny n big n dont even get me started about my nipples?? its amazing. Thanks for your reply chicken hope u n Lego are all fine n dandy :hugs: xxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxx


----------



## Boony

I'm hoping to breastfeed this time. With my son i tried but he never seemed to be getting much and he lost loads of weight and wanted to admit him into hospital so i formula fed him instead he was a much happy baby after tht though even if i was disapointed!

Does anyone know anywhere i can get a early scan done in the lincolnshire/nottingham area??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Bonny I'm pretty sure there is one in Nottingham.. will check now for you x


----------



## Fish&Chips

There's this place for £75..

https://www.proscan-uk.com/scanning-fees.htm

The one I was thinking of is not for early pregnancies. x


----------



## Boony

Fish&Chips said:


> There's this place for £75..
> 
> https://www.proscan-uk.com/scanning-fees.htm
> 
> The one I was thinking of is not for early pregnancies. x

Thanks not sure if i'll be able to persuade hubby to pay that much though lol


----------



## Fish&Chips

Is Northampton too far? That's where a lot of us have gone and they only charge £50. x


----------



## Boony

thats ages away from us unfortunately


----------



## Fish&Chips

Maybe one of the other ladies knows somewhere? My brother-in-law might know of somewhere as he lives there but we aren't telling him until Friday. Will let you know then. x


----------



## TigerLady

Re: BFing, I had cracked, bleeding and blistered nipples at first, too. Ouch. BFing is hard, no way around that, but it gets easier and then becomes second nature. And it is such an amazing experience! It has become such an important part of my life right now that when I got pg again, my biggest fear was it messing up BFing my son. Thankfully that hasn't happened so far! I actually plan to tandem nurse if my son doesn't self wean before this one arrives. :shock:

For those interested in bfing -- start browing the breastfeeding section now. That way you have an idea of what you are in for. When it is hard in the early days you think something is wrong and then want to give up. If you realize it is normal for it to be hard, you can often get through that hard part! 

And it is never too early to ask questions! :)


----------



## MissMaternal

My EDD is 23rd September 2010, can you add me to the list please? :) x


----------



## Asher

Evening everyone good to hear everyone is okay. I have felt really pregnant all day toay, which I should be glad about I think! I have felt waves of nasty nausea on and off all day, and felt quite dizzy and shaky from time to time. I also got a sudden wave of crave for fruit so went and bought pears and plums, which I never eat usually!! Very odd. Also, tonight we are having pasta, and I really do think I am going off it. 

I struggled to BF Archie, he was 7 weeks prem and from the word go it was hardgoing. He fed through a tube for a while, so teaching him to suckle was not easy. With Jack I was determined to succeed and became a victim of my own success when he wouldn't take anything from any bottle or cup, even my own milk. I managed to wean him at about 14 months off the boob. But the experience was lovely, and did huge things for our bonding. 
I would love to BF this baby but am conscious about even more time restrictions, and perhaps not being able to sit down for huge periods and feed! But then I guess there would be no sterilising and mixing bottles to do so that would all pay off! Perhaps I need to think about a sling to make feeding easier... hmmm..... so much to think about!


----------



## LittleAurora

good advice tiger lady, but something I wanted to add....dont kill your self trying sometimes i wont happen cause your too nervous worried or what ever. And sometimes it wont happen Your not a bad mum or a failure. 

With my 1st son my mild didn't come in for ages and I remember sitting up in bed and trying to feed him but nothing was coming out and the both of us were crying!!! It was awful! But I calmed down and tried again, and it happened. Its hard in the beginning but it does get easier, and like tiger lady says like 2nd nature. you just pop them on with one arm and can get on with what ever you doing! lol I only fed him for 10mths because i was told you couldn't bf while pregnant. But i fed my 2nd son for nearly 2 yrs!
when he was teething he bit right down and but his lovely new tooth right thru my nipple!! ouch!! that was sore!! BUT SO WORTH IT! looking into their wee eyes as they gaze up at you is just ....words cant describe :)

but mainly...dont punish yourself if it doenst happen. Its ment to be a joy not a chore!


----------



## Asher

All very true and fab advice LittleAurora! :)


----------



## cazza22

Thanks for all your advice ladies ur fabulous  xxxxxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Going to call the midwife tomorrow with this weird stabbing pain in my down belows. It comes and goes and it isn't cramps but it's painful and I am worried it might be a wee infection. 

Hope you are all doing well -x-


----------



## tmomma

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi ladies and welcome!
> 
> Please add your EDD to this thread and il add it here
> Wishing us all a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx
> 
> ***SEPTEMBER 2010 BABIES EDD***
> 
> 1ST SEP:
> Char63
> Drazic>3
> nicola123
> Amy_T
> Penguin77
> 2010mummy
> 
> 2ND SEP:
> Fish & Chips
> Emzywemzy
> MamaBird
> cat81
> gde78
> MrsC71
> Teeny Weeny
> 
> 3RD SEP:
> LittleAurora
> Wanting1more
> elmaxie
> Cazza22
> jelly baby16
> danielsmum
> 
> 4TH SEP:
> KSTAN
> Mikiec
> Hajis-sweetie
> Kessutripp
> Cantthink
> Bonnie_Parker
> lauraperrysan
> kristys8096
> 
> 5TH SEP:
> MrsMils
> Spelmanmommy
> Sayuri
> Louise3512uk
> 
> 6TH SEP:
> Baylioomy
> hunnycat
> elixir
> mommywannabe
> J_K_L
> MrsKeene
> happy_mom
> 
> 7TH SEP:
> Maybebabee
> Cathers
> apaton
> 
> 8TH SEP:
> Cafferine
> Heavenx
> Jenttc#2
> xXxSIANxXx
> mama2connor
> 
> 9TH SEP:
> Zo23
> hshucksmith
> alaskanwhitec
> berkeley130
> 
> 10TH SEP:
> Bumber
> Butterbaby76
> Bump2be
> Mommy2baby2
> x-amy-x
> pigginteacher
> hopeful 39er
> stmw
> aread
> hmu04146
> SRTBaby
> 
> 11TH SEP:
> R&Jbabybean
> Charliemarina
> Lexi_Love305
> kalou1972
> Piperhalliwel
> chachadada
> Brownsie
> 
> 12TH SEP:
> BobbyB
> geelove
> mother hope
> 
> 13TH SEP:
> opticalillus5
> Elphaba
> tina_h75
> Kaytee
> millwallrose4
> wantingno.2
> FirstBean
> 
> 14TH SEP:
> TigerLady - CSection 6-8th Sept
> bubbles09
> HanD
> want2beamummy
> kawaiiuk
> tizunabi
> sparkle
> 
> 15TH SEP:
> emzdreamgirl
> KP+79
> 
> 16TH SEP:
> Patience
> xcited4mybump
> doddy0402
> angie79
> mrs.s
> Rola
> Asher
> nitsbaby
> StaceyP87
> zzypeg
> 
> 17TH SEP:
> 123Deidre
> katzone
> KatienSam
> charlottecco2
> 
> 18TH SEP:
> LauraLy
> Carley22
> LostTwins
> babycakes76
> Scotsgal24
> 
> 19TH SEP:
> Meadow
> Devi#1
> Moomette
> sevilla24
> gjpchs05
> jojo76
> mumof3kids
> 
> 20TH SEP:
> MrsJ08
> lovebabies
> ascotiel
> imagine83
> muffins12
> 
> 21ST SEP:
> emz87
> AC81
> scorpiodragon
> dmich_
> 
> 22ND SEP:
> mysticdeliria
> Satsuma
> Shwhattam+1
> mmoon1
> cheerfulangel
> 
> 23RD SEP:
> LuciLu88
> Bingo
> babymad
> Mace
> MissMaternal
> 
> 24TH SEP:
> BLONDIE35
> Boony
> tmomma
> 
> 
> 25TH SEP:
> ThatGirl
> LALSmith
> 
> 26TH SEP:
> bubbles
> Jen1802
> gemses
> 
> 27TH SEP:
> Kellie Marie
> Becky10
> TTC...#1:)
> beadyeyes
> 
> 28TH SEP:
> Rachiie18
> LovelyGirl85
> 
> 30TH SEP:
> gothique

9/24/2010 is my due date. i'm new to this, so i'm still learning how to figure all this out.


----------



## happy_mom

tmomma said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies and welcome!
> 
> Please add your EDD to this thread and il add it here
> Wishing us all a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx
> 
> ***SEPTEMBER 2010 BABIES EDD***
> 
> 1ST SEP:
> Char63
> Drazic>3
> nicola123
> Amy_T
> Penguin77
> 2010mummy
> 
> 2ND SEP:
> Fish & Chips
> Emzywemzy
> MamaBird
> cat81
> gde78
> MrsC71
> Teeny Weeny
> 
> 3RD SEP:
> LittleAurora
> Wanting1more
> elmaxie
> Cazza22
> jelly baby16
> danielsmum
> 
> 4TH SEP:
> KSTAN
> Mikiec
> Hajis-sweetie
> Kessutripp
> Cantthink
> Bonnie_Parker
> lauraperrysan
> kristys8096
> 
> 5TH SEP:
> MrsMils
> Spelmanmommy
> Sayuri
> Louise3512uk
> 
> 6TH SEP:
> Baylioomy
> hunnycat
> elixir
> mommywannabe
> J_K_L
> MrsKeene
> happy_mom
> 
> 7TH SEP:
> Maybebabee
> Cathers
> apaton
> 
> 8TH SEP:
> Cafferine
> Heavenx
> Jenttc#2
> xXxSIANxXx
> mama2connor
> 
> 9TH SEP:
> Zo23
> hshucksmith
> alaskanwhitec
> berkeley130
> 
> 10TH SEP:
> Bumber
> Butterbaby76
> Bump2be
> Mommy2baby2
> x-amy-x
> pigginteacher
> hopeful 39er
> stmw
> aread
> hmu04146
> SRTBaby
> 
> 11TH SEP:
> R&Jbabybean
> Charliemarina
> Lexi_Love305
> kalou1972
> Piperhalliwel
> chachadada
> Brownsie
> 
> 12TH SEP:
> BobbyB
> geelove
> mother hope
> 
> 13TH SEP:
> opticalillus5
> Elphaba
> tina_h75
> Kaytee
> millwallrose4
> wantingno.2
> FirstBean
> 
> 14TH SEP:
> TigerLady - CSection 6-8th Sept
> bubbles09
> HanD
> want2beamummy
> kawaiiuk
> tizunabi
> sparkle
> 
> 15TH SEP:
> emzdreamgirl
> KP+79
> 
> 16TH SEP:
> Patience
> xcited4mybump
> doddy0402
> angie79
> mrs.s
> Rola
> Asher
> nitsbaby
> StaceyP87
> zzypeg
> 
> 17TH SEP:
> 123Deidre
> katzone
> KatienSam
> charlottecco2
> 
> 18TH SEP:
> LauraLy
> Carley22
> LostTwins
> babycakes76
> Scotsgal24
> 
> 19TH SEP:
> Meadow
> Devi#1
> Moomette
> sevilla24
> gjpchs05
> jojo76
> mumof3kids
> 
> 20TH SEP:
> MrsJ08
> lovebabies
> ascotiel
> imagine83
> muffins12
> 
> 21ST SEP:
> emz87
> AC81
> scorpiodragon
> dmich_
> 
> 22ND SEP:
> mysticdeliria
> Satsuma
> Shwhattam+1
> mmoon1
> cheerfulangel
> 
> 23RD SEP:
> LuciLu88
> Bingo
> babymad
> Mace
> MissMaternal
> 
> 24TH SEP:
> BLONDIE35
> Boony
> tmomma
> 
> 
> 25TH SEP:
> ThatGirl
> LALSmith
> 
> 26TH SEP:
> bubbles
> Jen1802
> gemses
> 
> 27TH SEP:
> Kellie Marie
> Becky10
> TTC...#1:)
> beadyeyes
> 
> 28TH SEP:
> Rachiie18
> LovelyGirl85
> 
> 30TH SEP:
> gothique
> 
> 9/24/2010 is my due date. i'm new to this, so i'm still learning how to figure all this out.Click to expand...



hi and welcome! :hugs:


----------



## readyforbaby

Hi. I thought I joined last week but perhaps I forgot to add my due date: 09/27/10 as of now.

Thanks for the breast-feeding advice... I definitely should start browsing the boards on what to expect!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning girls, hope everyone had a good weekend....

I am being paranoid I think....I don't 'feel' pregnant at the moment.
My boobs are no way near as sore, my nausea seems to have gone and i am panicking!!! This started 3 days ago.....

I know symptoms come and go, but mine have left me!!!

We had a scan at 7 weeks, saw heartbeat, so everything was fine then...

Am I just being hormonal and neurotic?? :wacko:


----------



## LittleAurora

i think its normal. Plus maybe your more relaxed now that you know bubs is there and his wee heart is beating away!?


----------



## Heavenx

I've had a lot of pages to catch up on as I haven't been online over the weekend. Great seeing scans from those that have already had theirs. :)

What's with the creme egg addiction lol 

I've been written off work for another 2 weeks, again with exhaustion and sickness. I never felt so ill with my first and I never had any time off work unless to attend antenatal appointments. I hope the sickness subsides soon so I can start to enjoy my pregnancy instead of feeling so ill and down with it and just get back to work and normality. :sad1:

Hope everyone has a good week, good luck to everyone who has midwife appointments and scans scheduled for this week!


----------



## sparkle

Hi Ladies!

I just can't keep up in here! Must make more of an effort. Just had to take C to the doctor- suspected swine flu eeek! I mentioned my weird cramping and he's going to organise me an early scan at the epu!! Yay! Well yay for the scan not the cramping obviously or the C maybe having swine flu!

I haven't had a cream egg this year..... yum!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi All,

Just need some advice. When did you get 3+ on Clearblue Digi please. I'm 5.5 weeks now and still not got 3+. I'm worried as had m/c 8 weeks ago and the test never went beyond 2-3. Have an early scan booked for 16/2/10 but just wanted to know what everyone else's experience was. Thanks for your help.


----------



## apaton

one day i had 2-3 the next i had 3 plus, when i went to epu the midwife said the dating on them is not reliable :shrug: x


----------



## sparkle

apaton said:


> one day i had 2-3 the next i had 3 plus, when i went to epu the midwife said the dating on them is not reliable :shrug: x

My doctor said this too. I haven't used one tho so can't help sorry. Good Luck


----------



## BLONDIE35

Thanks for advice. When did you get 3+ on test?


----------



## apaton

about 3 days after my :bfp: with just a normal clearblue i had bought a 2 pack as i was paranoid lol i done one on the monday which said 2-3 and then one on the tuesday :) i would only have been 4 weeks because when i went for my scan i was put back 4 weeks :) hope this helps xx


----------



## Carley22

Got my first mid wife appointment tomorrow afternoon - so excited. Although im still getting cramps is this normal? I've taken aother test every week to make sure im still pregnant and i am! Didnt think i'd turn out to be this paranoid!!


----------



## apaton

Carley i still get cramps too , i think its normal my midwife app isnt untill next monday good luck at yours x


----------



## Carley22

I do keep thinking that perhaps my mid wife appointment is a little early as im only 6 weeks......


----------



## apaton

i had one booked but didnt go because of what the epu unit had said, i would have been 6 weeks too, im sure its not too early i think you just get your book and info :hugs: x


----------



## Carley22

what did the epu say?


----------



## apaton

they told me the baby had stopped growing, my appointment at mw was next day so i didnt bother going :) x


----------



## Carley22

God that must have been a bit of a shock - All ok now though?


----------



## apaton

yep i went back the next week and the baby was there , they had a made a mistake , all is good just the usual panick that everyone has i think :) x


----------



## LittleAurora

I got a 3+ at about 5+5 maybe nearer 6 weeks i think BUT they are not reliable!


----------



## Carley22

thank god for that then!! 

Just went dsown to have some lunch - didnt eat much and having issues keeping it down - blurrrrrr.


----------



## LittleAurora

I have been feeling so ill but not actually thrown up and in my mind thats worse! on th everge of vomiting but not actually being sick! Its worse at night, i just lay on the sofa and moan lol


----------



## AC81

BLONDIE35 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just need some advice. When did you get 3+ on Clearblue Digi please. I'm 5.5 weeks now and still not got 3+. I'm worried as had m/c 8 weeks ago and the test never went beyond 2-3. Have an early scan booked for 16/2/10 but just wanted to know what everyone else's experience was. Thanks for your help.

My digi read NOT PREGNANT after I had 2 positive tests on cheapies (i would have been about 3 weeks at the time). That was £10 down the drain! I've read that they aren't very sensitive, especially if you don't use your first wee of the day (I didn't).


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello ladies. 

I'm new to first tri. I had my BFP on Friday and lines getting stronger by the day :) 

Due date is calculated to be 30th Sept

What do I do now? This was unplanned - In fact I've been on the pill - so I'm completely at a loss as to what the next steps are. I have a GP appointment on Thurs which was a follow up for a previous issue - do I keep this and ask the Dr to confirm it there? 

Any advice much appreciated and I really look forward to sharing my journey with you all :) xx


----------



## Carley22

LittleAurora - Thats exactly the same as me - i've sat over the toilet bowl a couple of times willing myself to just be sick because im so annoyed of having this sick feeling all day long!! our poor OH's having to put up with us!! 

It can ony get easier eh!!


----------



## Carley22

Congrats KittyVentura!!! UNplanned are always the nicest surprises!! 

When you go to your GP appointment they will confirm what date they think you are (they calculate this by your last period so may not be ovely accurate if you werent paying too much attention to them). They will then book you in for an appointment with the mid wife and i cant say much more because i havent got mine until tomorrow so i dont know what they'll say!!!!!!!!!

I'm assuming that at some point along the line someone will take a blood test to confirm the pregnancy and book in for the first scan appointment (normally at 12 weeks - but lots of people on here have them at 8 weeks and choose to pay for the first just to ease their mind) - personally im going to wait but that may change over the next couple of weeks LOL! 

Hope all is well and you look after yourself!!


----------



## angie79

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Going to call the midwife tomorrow with this weird stabbing pain in my down belows. It comes and goes and it isn't cramps but it's painful and I am worried it might be a wee infection.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well -x-

good luck hun i'm sure its nothing xx


----------



## angie79

Heavenx said:


> I've had a lot of pages to catch up on as I haven't been online over the weekend. Great seeing scans from those that have already had theirs. :)
> 
> What's with the creme egg addiction lol
> 
> I've been written off work for another 2 weeks, again with exhaustion and sickness. I never felt so ill with my first and I never had any time off work unless to attend antenatal appointments. I hope the sickness subsides soon so I can start to enjoy my pregnancy instead of feeling so ill and down with it and just get back to work and normality. :sad1:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week, good luck to everyone who has midwife appointments and scans scheduled for this week!

ha ha i'm not sure someone mentioned mini eggs and i said creme eggs and then off we went - mmmm creme eggs


----------



## Carley22

really fancying a creme egg now!!! hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## angie79

Carley22 said:


> really fancying a creme egg now!!! hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

ha ha i got 2 bags of mini creme eggs for £2 nearly finished them now - lol


----------



## Carley22

:( i may have to go to the shop downstairs and grab 1!!! (no will power)


----------



## angie79

me either - if this is my craving i will put on about 3 stone at this rate


----------



## Drazic<3

I want a creme egg now. Damn you all! 

Doctor has given me a swab, wee test came back clear. Probably nothing - just with all the different cramps and pulls and pains and stitches I have no clue what is normal and what is worth panicking about! Gets you paranoid!!


----------



## angie79

Drazic<3 said:


> I want a creme egg now. Damn you all!
> 
> Doctor has given me a swab, wee test came back clear. Probably nothing - just with all the different cramps and pulls and pains and stitches I have no clue what is normal and what is worth panicking about! Gets you paranoid!!

ha ha september creme egg stars - lol

i had that feeling when i went to a & e last week and everything was fine with my tests - i'm sure its just yet another process we have to go through


----------



## Carley22

yeah im sure there will be a lot more of them to come!! It's nice to have people you can talk to about it though!! 

Given in - am going to get a creme egg now!!


----------



## angie79

nope no stamina :haha:


----------



## TigerLady

Creme eggs.... :sick:

Guess I'll be the odd one out. I've gone off choccie again! :growlmad: Happened in first tri last time, too. Thankfully, my chocci addiction is sure to come back before the end! :lol:


----------



## angie79

TigerLady said:


> Creme eggs.... :sick:
> 
> Guess I'll be the odd one out. I've gone off choccie again! :growlmad: Happened in first tri last time, too. Thankfully, my chocci addiction is sure to come back before the end! :lol:

funny enough it seems to stop me feeling sick
still at least its healthier not having it


----------



## Veronica000

*HEllo ladies..ill like to be added to thi thread i finally got my EDD .. and its on September 1st!.. Congrats to all *


----------



## Carley22

Congrats Veronica000!!!! 

That creme egg was officially the best thing i have done ALL day long!!!


----------



## angie79

ha ha - i need one of my mini one's now


----------



## Carley22

So how do you eat yours?


----------



## angie79

ha ha ha

just put it all in and chew it - but thats only the little ones with the big ones treat it like a real boiled egg - mmmmmm


----------



## Carley22

they should make like super size creme eggs!!! Could you imagine it!!!


----------



## angie79

omg yeah - like easter egg size - oh i so want my oh to get me a creme egg easter egg for easter - might have to plant the seed now


----------



## Veronica000

*Thanks, wow you ladies sure love Creme eggs .. ive never tried those before  So wouldnt even know what they tasted like or were for that matter lol*


----------



## Carley22

oh ym you really are missing out they are chocolate eggs with a sugary filling so amazing!! 

www.CremeEgg.co.uk


----------



## Veronica000

Carley22 said:


> oh ym you really are missing out they are chocolate eggs with a sugary filling so amazing!!
> 
> www.CremeEgg.co.uk

*Thanks  But do u think they have in the US i dont reside in the UK so im not sure. but the description sure does sound good..*


----------



## KittyVentura

Dammit! I want one now!


----------



## Boony

Now i want one but my son is in bed and hubby is away today so i cant get to the shop!!


----------



## char63

used to like them, but when I was about 15, I fell asleep with half an egg in my mouth, so when I woke up the inside of my mouth was kind of gross so was put off for ever more!! Now kinder eggs are my fortay!


----------



## Carley22

Boony - thats tragic!! 

I cant believe they wouldnt have them in the US (they will do soon as the factory that they come from has just been bought over by an american company!!).

Where abouts in the US are you Veronica000?


----------



## Carley22

Char i can see how that would put you off - you're lucky you didnt choke!!!


----------



## angie79

omg that website has a iphone app coming soon


----------



## Carley22

what the creme egg one?


----------



## angie79

yeah - i think i will be getting that
i think my craving has gone a bit over the top now :haha:


----------



## Carley22

you think?


----------



## angie79

ha ha - yes - even my oh thinks i have gone nuts


----------



## Veronica000

QUOTE=Carley22;4205708]Boony - thats tragic!! 

I cant believe they wouldnt have them in the US (they will do soon as the factory that they come from has just been bought over by an american company!!).

Where abouts in the US are you Veronica000?[/QUOTE]
*im from miami,florida...im not sure if we do have..maybe b/c ive never looked 4 them so never paid them mind lol*


----------



## Carley22

Miami - Lucky you!!! 

Well you keep your eyes pealed!!! 

xx


----------



## angie79

Veronica000 said:


> QUOTE=Carley22;4205708]Boony - thats tragic!!
> 
> I cant believe they wouldnt have them in the US (they will do soon as the factory that they come from has just been bought over by an american company!!).
> 
> Where abouts in the US are you Veronica000?

*im from miami,florida...im not sure if we do have..maybe b/c ive never looked 4 them so never paid them mind lol*[/QUOTE]

i have just seen you can get them at walgreens drugstores if that makes sense


----------



## Carley22

well little detective going on!!! Im off for the day anyway girls, speak soon xxxxx


----------



## Veronica000

*Thank you..Yes i know Walgreens i will surely check this out b/c now i am curious on the taste *


----------



## angie79

Veronica000 said:


> *Thank you..Yes i know Walgreens i will surely check this out b/c now i am curious on the taste *

make sure you have a sweet tooth


----------



## Brownsie

Im thinkin I will be joining the creme egg gang after reading all the comments!!!! I have a craving for crisps at the moment! 
x x x x


----------



## Blob

Hey all can i join you :blush: Am thinking i'm september heehee!! So i figure i will finally admit that i'm preggers again. :hugs:


----------



## Boony

Congratulations blob. Do you know your due date?


----------



## beadyeyes

Can you add angels to mine :( lost him/her today.


----------



## Boony

beadyeyes said:


> Can you add angels to mine :( lost him/her today.

:hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

aww hugs hon xx


----------



## LittleAurora

congrats to the new bfps!


----------



## TigerLady

Hi Blob!! :wave:


----------



## Drazic<3

Im so sorry for your loss beady :hugs:


----------



## Cafferine

I'm thinking I might sign myself off work for a week. I'm sick every morning from when I wake up till midday and then I am so tired from throughing up all morning I have a nap and then feel sick with out being sick all afternoon till 4. Only then after 4 I start feeling lot better and back to my normalish self, what do you lot reckon? Shall I take a couple of weeks off? Is 9 weeks the HCG peak?


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Beady I am so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:

Welcome to other ladies!:thumbup:

What are you guys like and your creme eggs....although I hate them as I cant take all that sugar:blush:I am addicted to caramel eggs. Am sure I saw on pimp my snack or whatever its called now they made a huge easter egg size creme egg. Amazing!

I found it:blush:

https://www.pimpthatsnack.com/project.php?projectID=302

As for me I feel great today. Was up at 06:15am to get Nathan off to childminder then went back to bed until 11am was the best sleep ever!
Got a letter through for my midwife and am soo dissapointed as it isnt until th March I will be 14 or so weeks by then:wacko:
Just waiting for my scan appointment to come in now.:happydance:

Just had a lovely tea of haggis neeps and tatties as its Burns Night...I loooove Haggis:cloud9:



Emma.xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

elmaxie said:


> Oh Beady I am so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:
> 
> Welcome to other ladies!:thumbup:
> 
> What are you guys like and your creme eggs....although I hate them as I cant take all that sugar:blush:I am addicted to caramel eggs. Am sure I saw on pimp my snack or whatever its called now they made a huge easter egg size creme egg. Amazing!
> 
> I found it:blush:
> 
> https://www.pimpthatsnack.com/project.php?projectID=302
> 
> As for me I feel great today. Was up at 06:15am to get Nathan off to childminder then went back to bed until 11am was the best sleep ever!
> Got a letter through for my midwife and am soo dissapointed as it isnt until th March I will be 14 or so weeks by then:wacko:
> Just waiting for my scan appointment to come in now.:happydance:
> 
> Just had a lovely tea of haggis neeps and tatties as its Burns Night...I loooove Haggis:cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma.xx


love it!!! i love that website


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry beady xx


----------



## MrsC71

Wow what a busy thread this is, it's taken me ages to try and catch up, serves me right for not being on here more often :dohh:

Beady :hugs:

Loving the creme egg obsession, I scoffed a box of 3 last week (not all in one go!) think I'll have to get more tomorrow now. 

My symptoms seem to have eased loads over the last few days, yay! Still feeling slightly nauseous on and off throughout the day but nowhere near as bad as it was. (.)(.) feel like they've doubled in size and are so sore. Apart from that all is good. I've got my 1st scan date through and so disappointed it's not til 24th Feb, don't think I have the patience to wait another 4 wks.

Elmaxie - I love haggis too but like a muppet forgot to buy one, maybe I'll have a belated burns night tea tomorrow instead!

Cafferine - I just googled it and most sites are saying HCG peaks between weeks 8-10

Cxx


----------



## Veronica000

*Sorry for your loss BEady ...
COngrats on your pregnancy Blob...just got on this thread today and so far only read about sweets. N . i like it *


----------



## cat81

Just looked at the weblink - OMG that creme egg looks amazing!!! Can you actually buy them? I wonder how many calories!


----------



## angie79

beadyeyes said:


> Can you add angels to mine :( lost him/her today.

so sorry to hear that hun xxx :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Sorry to hear your news Beadyeyes. xx

Haggis.... yuuummmmmmm. We nearly bought one yesterday. God's own comfort food!!


----------



## angie79

elmaxie said:


> Oh Beady I am so sorry to hear about your loss:hugs:
> 
> Welcome to other ladies!:thumbup:
> 
> What are you guys like and your creme eggs....although I hate them as I cant take all that sugar:blush:I am addicted to caramel eggs. Am sure I saw on pimp my snack or whatever its called now they made a huge easter egg size creme egg. Amazing!
> 
> I found it:blush:
> 
> https://www.pimpthatsnack.com/project.php?projectID=302
> 
> As for me I feel great today. Was up at 06:15am to get Nathan off to childminder then went back to bed until 11am was the best sleep ever!
> Got a letter through for my midwife and am soo dissapointed as it isnt until th March I will be 14 or so weeks by then:wacko:
> Just waiting for my scan appointment to come in now.:happydance:
> 
> Just had a lovely tea of haggis neeps and tatties as its Burns Night...I loooove Haggis:cloud9:
> 
> 
> 
> Emma.xx

oh my good god i have to have that egg


----------



## LauraLy

Hi Ladies!

I haven't been keeping up too well with everything...things are crazy with work and what not :wacko:

But I did want to let everyone know that I had my first scan today...got some pics of our little bean! :cloud9: We are only 6+5...so we weren't sure what all they could or would do. Since I have a tipped uterus they weren't able to do an exterior scan...had to have a transvaginal done :dohh:...but with that we were able to see the little bean...and the yolk sac. We got to see and HEAR the heartbeat....its going strong and healthy! The mid-wife gave us an EDD of Sept 15th...and today the scan was showing Sept 19th...so I'm waiting to see where they settle it officially! I am just relieved to know that everything is looking good and where it should be :happydance:

Oh, btw...for the ladies in the states...I am thinking that cadbury creme eggs are similar to what our UK ladies are discussing...and I do LOVE the cadbury creme egg...and the cute cadbury bunny! :thumbup: 

I also want to send LOTS of :hugs: to those who have angels!!!! 

I hope everyone is doing well in this adventure...whatever path that may be! :flower:


----------



## ika

Can you put me on for EDD 19th please. x


----------



## mel marmoss

Hi can i be put in for 26th EDD.x


----------



## HanD

Hello Ladies

I haven't been on in a while but just need to take my leave from September Stars. Unfortunatly my baby bean didn't stick so i'm back off to ttc. Good luck to you all. XXX


----------



## angie79

HanD said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I haven't been on in a while but just need to take my leave from September Stars. Unfortunatly my baby bean didn't stick so i'm back off to ttc. Good luck to you all. XXX

sorry to hear that xx :hugs:


----------



## elmaxie

HanD said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> I haven't been on in a while but just need to take my leave from September Stars. Unfortunatly my baby bean didn't stick so i'm back off to ttc. Good luck to you all. XXX

Oh I am so so sorry to hear your sad news!:hugs:

I dont think they sell those eggs but if they did I wouldnt want to think at the calories....plus the sugar rush it would give you would have you dancing on the ceiling!


----------



## NurseKel

I'm so sorry HanD. :hugs:

My EDD is the 27th!!! :cloud9:


----------



## mother hope

Hi ladies just returned from doc and he said i was 6weeks ans 5 days - due date changed to sept 21 2010 and finally viewed the little nuggets heart beat (been a long time waiting to see one) I have to go in every 2 weeks until 20 weeks due to having a m/C in October. i am so excited my husband is crazy (he hs been wanting kids for the past 5 years. 

Good Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## angie79

mother hope said:


> Hi ladies just returned from doc and he said i was 6weeks ans 5 days - due date changed to sept 21 2010 and finally viewed the little nuggets heart beat (been a long time waiting to see one) I have to go in every 2 weeks until 20 weeks due to having a m/C in October. i am so excited my husband is crazy (he hs been wanting kids for the past 5 years.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone!!!

ahh - so pleased for you - bet it was really exciting xxx


----------



## angie79

wow i cant believe all the new people that have joined us hi and welcome hope you are all ok

xxx


----------



## NurseKel

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Beady and HanD - so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Hello to all the new ladies that have joined us.

I've eaten a bag of Mini Creme Eggs today and I also had a Caramel Bunny! Has anyone else tried the Caramel Bunnies - they come in a back of 2. They are seriously yummy......


----------



## BLONDIE35

oh my god I can believe how much (.)(.) hurt I don't remember having this much pain before.


----------



## angie79

MrsJ08 said:


> Beady and HanD - so sorry for your loss :hugs:
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies that have joined us.
> 
> I've eaten a bag of Mini Creme Eggs today and I also had a Caramel Bunny! Has anyone else tried the Caramel Bunnies - they come in a back of 2. They are seriously yummy......

nope but i will be now - yum


----------



## NurseKel

You know Blondie35 it's been weird b/c before getting my BFP I was convinced that even though I had lots of other s/s my boobs have never hurt. In fact, I was thinking I couldn't be preggers because that seems to be a very common symptom. LOL I hope it eases up for you soon.


----------



## BLONDIE35

NurseKel said:


> You know Blondie35 it's been weird b/c before getting my BFP I was convinced that even though I had lots of other s/s my boobs have never hurt. In fact, I was thinking I couldn't be preggers because that seems to be a very common symptom. LOL I hope it eases up for you soon.

Me too! It feels like I'm being stabbed with hot pokers only have 1 other symptom which is occasional nausea. Congratulations on your pregnancy do you have any symptoms?


----------



## NurseKel

Thank you! I've got tons which include, nausea, extreme tiredness, acute sense of smell, headaches, cold like symptoms, feeling of being starving and full all at the same time, and a lot of cramping very low abdomen. It's really odd b/c I don't remember having any of this with my daughter who will be 6 in a couple of days.


----------



## TigerLady

Just discovered you UK ladies don't have saltines over there!!! :shock:

How do you survive first tri without them?!?! :huh: I think most on this side of the world live of them in first tri! :rofl:

haha! Sorry, random, but I am so shocked. Seems such a simple thing I would have thought they were everywhere!

BTW, they are a bland, white cracker with salt on them. You can google if interested.


----------



## readyforbaby

Beady and HanD- I am so very sorry for your loss. :hug: You are in my thoughts.

Welcome Blob!!

I am 5 weeks today and not feeling any sickness. I know it is a funny thing to want but I feel like if I feel nauseous it will be comforting, lol.


----------



## angie79

readyforbaby said:


> Beady and HanD- I am so very sorry for your loss. :hug: You are in my thoughts.
> 
> Welcome Blob!!
> 
> I am 5 weeks today and not feeling any sickness. I know it is a funny thing to want but I feel like if I feel nauseous it will be comforting, lol.

dont worry i was fine and then today the day i hit 6 weeks bang woke up and the room was spinning and if i had got up i would been sick for sure i had to lay there for a good couple of hours and then by 1pm it had gone


----------



## angie79

got out of bed and went for a wee and when i wiped (tmi) - bright red blood - decided to give it a couple of hours and then go to a & e - after all the rubbish i have been through in the last week this is all i need :cry:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

angie79 said:


> got out of bed and went for a wee and when i wiped (tmi) - bright red blood - decided to give it a couple of hours and then go to a & e - after all the rubbish i have been through in the last week this is all i need :cry:

FX'd that everything is okay. I'll be thinking of you. :hug:


----------



## elixir

tiger lady, i love saltines!!!seriously life saving food , first tri.welcome to all newbies!! i havent written in a while, although i read religiously about u guys ev day. ok how come my boobies are not that sore????seriously i keep prodding them all day and they r a little sore but not a lot. is that ok? and secondly my MS is triggered by movement. like im in bed and its ok and i get up to go pee and BAM it hits.well mu hubby is outta town and i have leave from work so spending 2 days like a lazy bum in bed watching day time telly hehe. big shout out to EMZYWEMZY , how u doing?


----------



## elixir

and angie79 good luck, all will be ok!


----------



## stmw

good luck angie79, hope all is well.

Congrats to all the new :bfp:

xxx


----------



## Carley22

Angie - good luck - hope all is well, my thoughts are with you, xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:nope: I was meant to have my booking in midwife appointment at 11 this morning at the GP surgery. Because that midwife works at a different hospital to the one I am going to she has just callled and cancelled!!!

I know have to wait to hear from the hospital I am going to for a booking in appointment and scan date. :-(

I was so excited to be seeing her and I am so dissappointed....

Next week I will be 10 weeks and I feel like nothing is happening...

Well, that has ruined my morning!!!! 

Hope all you girls are okay. xx


----------



## Carley22

Aww poor you, when will they be able to see you? Have you not met her at all then?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Not met anyone yet. If i haven't heard by the end of the week I have to contact them. Just more waiting!!!  x


----------



## babycakes76

I still haven't been to the GP yet to tell them I'm pregnant! wanted to wait till 8 weeks. But on the other hand I suppose I should do it now in case there is a bit of a wait for the scan!


----------



## Carley22

its not on really!! Im only 6 ½ weeks and i have my MW appt this afternoon..... they should have you sorted by now!!!


----------



## babycakes76

Teeny Weeny said:


> :nope: I was meant to have my booking in midwife appointment at 11 this morning at the GP surgery. Because that midwife works at a different hospital to the one I am going to she has just callled and cancelled!!!
> 
> I know have to wait to hear from the hospital I am going to for a booking in appointment and scan date. :-(
> 
> I was so excited to be seeing her and I am so dissappointed....
> 
> Next week I will be 10 weeks and I feel like nothing is happening...
> 
> Well, that has ruined my morning!!!!
> 
> Hope all you girls are okay. xx

Did she say why she cancelled? Did she not arrange another appt. with you there and then on the phone?
If I were you I would phone the midwife not wait for the hospital to phone.


----------



## Carley22

Babycakes - did you get the pm i sent you?


----------



## LittleAurora

sorry to hear your bad news hanxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

dont worry my boobs arnt really too sore either. my nipples are more sensitive but thats about it. 

I have been quite lucky today not much sickness!! yay!!


----------



## Carley22

yeah my boobs are the same. Not too bad but nipples hurt... :-( 

What is going to happen at my MW appt this afternoon? What type of questions should i ask?


----------



## Heavenx

Cafferine said:


> I'm thinking I might sign myself off work for a week. I'm sick every morning from when I wake up till midday and then I am so tired from throughing up all morning I have a nap and then feel sick with out being sick all afternoon till 4. Only then after 4 I start feeling lot better and back to my normalish self, what do you lot reckon? Shall I take a couple of weeks off? Is 9 weeks the HCG peak?

I know how you're feeling but I saw my Dr and he'd already written me off for 2 weeks and has written me off for a further 2 weeks, I don't feel great about not going into work but then I don't feel great full stop! I just want this sickness to end and return to work and normality. 

Hope your sickness ends soon.


----------



## LittleAurora

ask what ever you like...is there anything your not sure about? Things that are worring you? 
good luck!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

HanD - I am so sorry for your loss.

Angie - good luck at A&E darling. I had lots of bright red blood at 5+5 and I just had the all clear at my 8 week scan. Don't give up hope :hugs:

I don't get sore boobies either, and my sickness isn't so bad today, I am so tired though - and my sickness is normally pretty relentless. I get the weird dreams too, and the crampy tummy. Oh how I hate the crampy tummy, freaks me right out!


----------



## LittleAurora

ohh the dreams are crazy!!!! the other night I wasplauged with night mares and then strange dreams that my hubby and I went to a hotel and all the water was crocodile infested!! Lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Crazy dreams...I dreamt i accidently murdered my OH and was trying to work out ways of disposing of the body!!!......I was so upset and scared!!!


----------



## Carley22

thats a harsh dream TeenyWeeny!! i dont think ive dreamed forages now i used to every night but the last couple of weeks have been such deep sleep that i cant remember anything in the mornings!!


----------



## char63

I keep having weird dreams too, about zombies outside my house and all sorts, scary, I woke up and was too scared to go to use the loo, haha


----------



## Carley22

Looking back i think Angie79 and i have started a bit of an epidemic with the whole creme egg thing yesterday!! Sorry about that we were just having a funny 5 mins LOL!!


----------



## Drazic<3

I keep dreaming all sorts, happy dreams, nightmares...all different stuff. I keep dreaming that I fall in love with different people! So bad!


----------



## Emzywemzy

elixir said:


> tiger lady, i love saltines!!!seriously life saving food , first tri.welcome to all newbies!! i havent written in a while, although i read religiously about u guys ev day. ok how come my boobies are not that sore????seriously i keep prodding them all day and they r a little sore but not a lot. is that ok? and secondly my MS is triggered by movement. like im in bed and its ok and i get up to go pee and BAM it hits.well mu hubby is outta town and i have leave from work so spending 2 days like a lazy bum in bed watching day time telly hehe. big shout out to EMZYWEMZY , how u doing?

Hi chick, I'm ok thanks. Having one of my not so good days today! Been up since 3am being sick and have only just stopped! I seem to have a couple of good days followed by a bad day. And my boobies hurt SO BAD!!! I'm going to be a lazy bum today and watch daytime telly as well :happydance:


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Angie I hope everything is ok!

TeenyWeeny I went to see GP when I was 7 weeks, they gave me the compulsary book "ready, Steady, Baby" and info on the blood tests and scans etc....

I got my midwife appoinmtement letter through the post and its for MARCH 9th!! I will be 14 weeks 4 days!!:shrug:
I get my NHS scan appointment posted out to me too and last time I got it at 13+5! 
In my area they get you for a scan and THEN you see the midwife:dohh:
So basically when I go to see her I will be getting bloods done for spina bifida etc and it will be my booking in where she will take ALL my past medical history....bit too late then if you ask me:nope:

Luckily I was in a research clinic with Nathan as I am heavy and when I went for my 6 month follow up I told them I was ttc they said to let them know when I was preg and they will take me back on (although I have lost weight since then and now no longer fit in their "weight limits" but Ihad gestational diabetes so I will be calling them this week to get myself back in their care!

Oooo caramel bunnies....I have seen them but not eaten any YET!

Emma.xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny Weeny said:


> :nope: I was meant to have my booking in midwife appointment at 11 this morning at the GP surgery. Because that midwife works at a different hospital to the one I am going to she has just callled and cancelled!!!
> 
> I know have to wait to hear from the hospital I am going to for a booking in appointment and scan date. :-(
> 
> I was so excited to be seeing her and I am so dissappointed....
> 
> Next week I will be 10 weeks and I feel like nothing is happening...
> 
> Well, that has ruined my morning!!!!
> 
> Hope all you girls are okay. xx

Argh that's so annoying!! I would have been annoyed as well. I wonder how long they'll take to get you a new appointment? My midwife and scan appointment is on the same day- 17th February so maybe they'll put them both on the same day?

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

I keep having really odd dreams as well and according to OH I keep thumping the bed in a rage in my sleep!! Poor guy I'm freaking him out! x


----------



## hunnycat

I also have been following everyone! Congrats to all the new moms on here too! 

My DH surprised me with my favourite sandwich today, but I just couldn't handle it! Last week I was all over that bacon taste and today, I can't even smell it!

When I first wake up I feel my boobs hurt, but then not so much during the day. I guess we are all so different! I'm still pretty tired, but there are also days where I don't even feel pregnant I have so much energy and feel good. It changes from day to day though. 

I have my first ultrasound on Friday! I am really excited about it! It feels like forever, and Friday cannot come quick enough! :D 

I hope everyone is having a good day as well! :happydance:

Oh! And I was going to mention the blog I wrote everyday its https://www.ellehermansen.com

I also have been working on a baby blog at https://www.hunniebunniebabies.blogspot.com/ 

I've let the world know a week and a half ago! It was awesome :D Has anyone else told everyone?


----------



## Blob

Am really sorry for your losses girls :hugs: :hugs:

TL Urgh they sound nasty i cant handle salt all i eat is sugar and all i can drink is iron bru :dohh: I never touched it until i realised it stops me being sick :shrug: All i want is junk was exact same with Tabs.
Angie i have had bleeding (red) all the way through so far and nobody can tell what it is :(
Also even though i've had all the bleeding i still havent seen a MW...BOOO!!

Think my EDD is 3rd September...:rofl:


----------



## Carley22

Yes my friends and family are aware now! My best mate is sooo chuffed!! Mum is not too happy but dad and step mum are over the moon and mother-in-law couldn't be happier!!


----------



## Carley22

Anyway im off to my MW appt - hope she's nice....... !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blob

Carley why is your mum not happy :hugs:

I've told my mum and OHs parents, will tell my dad this weekend and then other people at 13 weeks :lol: I kinda like keeping it secret.


----------



## Blob

Good Luck :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Angie-:hugs: I know what it feels like to see that red blood, mine only lasted a day last week but was scary as hell. I hope yours goes as quickly and hope that everything is alright.

Carley-Good luck at the MW appointment!

Girls, I have a few symptoms coming back now. My nipples are sore, although my boobs are not very sore (I even slept on my front for a bit last night). Yesterday the nausea started, not until after I ate breakfast though. But I don`t know if it`s because of my pregnancy or because I had cottage cheese, I HATE cottage cheese but know it`s so good for you. 

I have my next scan booked for next Tuesday, I should be 6+3 by then and I hope that my little Quinoa shows up this time and is in the right place.

Hope all is well with the rest of you lovely ladies!


----------



## MrsJ08

angie79 said:


> got out of bed and went for a wee and when i wiped (tmi) - bright red blood - decided to give it a couple of hours and then go to a & e - after all the rubbish i have been through in the last week this is all i need :cry:

Hope everything is ok Angie. Sending you lot's of positive thoughts and :dust: :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

stay possitive hon!!! XX


----------



## Veronica000

*HEllo Ladies, The only time I actually have to be on this is at work lol being i dont have a computer at home  . Hope all is well!..Well i went for a scan on Saturday and saw baby heart beat and everything seems to be good and going normal..My obstretrician said she is going to schedule me a visit to a doctor before my 13 weeks to check for down syndrome..Do they really do those test so early? Any-who i have another appt with her in 4 weeks on 2/17 i will be 12 weeks and sumthing by then *


----------



## TigerLady

Blob, I didn't realize you had bleeding so much. :( Boo! Did you have that with Tabs? I hope it clears up soon! :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Wow i seriously cannot keep up with this thread anymore LOL!! Its great to see all our new mummy's to be .

So sorry to hear your sad news Beady and HanD my thoughts are with you both. The ladies over in the MC support section are fantastic and i dont know how i'd of got through my 2 MC's without them all so when u feel ready to talk it might be good for u 2 share ur feelings? i found it helped immensely. Or PM me if u need a chat ((((((hugs)))))

Angie - i hope everything is ok and the bleed is just a little scare, it seems a lot of us have had those.

About the Dreams - "OMG mine are really sexual hahahaha i swear they are so bad, i think its coz we are on a Sex ban and im horny LOL!" hope im not the only one with this or i am going to get worried hahahahah!!

About telling people - I havent told many people at all due to my last 2 losses it has not only hurt myself and my OH but my mum, sisters and OH' mum & sister they were all so excited about the twins and my little bean last Nov that we decided its too hard putting everyone through it. My boss knows as i have been off work on rest so had to tell him & he is very supportive. But thats why i love all u ladies because i get to talk about Babies all day long LOL!!!

Anyway sorry for the essay hope all u lovely ladies are well ;-) Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura Pop

my EED is september 30th can you please add me


----------



## x-amy-x

helllo... just popping my head in. feeling a bit crap today, woke up to wet bloodied knickers. :cry: i think it was from having the internal scan yesterday to be honest... my cervix seems to be so easily irritated. I just want to be further on, time seems to be sooo slow and i know i cannot rest until i get past that all important 24 weeks... i learnt only too well from last time that the drs are pretty much unwilling to do anything at all for you unless you've hit 24 weeks. and 24 weeks by their dates and not yours.... which for me is always longer! :cry:


----------



## NurseKel

That's one thing I am unsure of is telling people and when is appropriate. My DH and I talked about it and we have just been so excited we want to tell everyone. I didn't have any problems with my DD during pregnancy but I also realize that I am much older and have had to take Clomid to get pregnant also. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Boony

We have told our parents and brothers and sisters but no other family is going to know until 12 weeks!

I have told one friend and DH has had to tell a few people at work so he can get time off for appointments and because he is meant to be on a 3 month course starting from mid september.

Other than that our lips are sealed until 12 weeks.


----------



## NurseKel

That sounds like a good plan. I guess for us a big part of that decision is because all our friends and family know we have been trying. Lately, lots of people have asked if I'm pregnant (prob. due to me looking haggard and so tired..lol) I don't want to lie and say no but I just don't know if I want that many people knowing so early.


----------



## TigerLady

:hugs: Amy!!

I bleed after internal scans EVERY time. I have a very low cervix and it is easily irritated. I can expect bleeding every time anything is up there! :blush: Whether that is from an internal scan or from sex. :dohh: So I just try to minimize both of those during first tri!

I know what you went through last time. :cry: I have faith this time will be different. Hang in there sweets! It seems so long away, but viability really is just around the corner! I can't wait until we both get there!


----------



## x-amy-x

it just feels like im waiting for the inevitable to happen tho.. why do i have no hope for my baby?? :(


----------



## TigerLady

Honestly, hon, because you just went through the traumatic experience of loosing your last LO. :cry: It is probably your mind trying to protect you from getting too attached again. I can't even imagine what going through that was like. 

It doesn't mean that your baby won't make it! Just pat her and send as many positive vibes as you can to her. Get as much rest as you can, too. 

Big :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

x-amy-x said:


> it just feels like im waiting for the inevitable to happen tho.. why do i have no hope for my baby?? :(

Its not about not having hope, its about hoping sooo much that this little one will be just fine.

We all worry, its normal...but remember...worrying doesn't change anything.
Try and relax and use these girls for support. xx


----------



## readyforbaby

Hunny- I am just like you on the bacon. I could not stand the smek of it yesterday.

Boob-wise they don't hurt unless I poke them but my nipples feel very heavy when I get outta bed in the a.m.

Amy - it is natural to worry hon. I am sending you positive energy.

My first ultrasound id Friday February 5th. I am sure I will continue to worry everyday until then but still am trying not to stress my body out.


----------



## readyforbaby

Hunny- I am just like you on the bacon. I could not stand the smell of it yesterday.

Boob-wise they don't hurt unless I poke them but my nipples feel very heavy when I get outta bed in the a.m.

Amy - it is natural to worry hon. I am sending you positive energy.

My first ultrasound id Friday February 5th. I am sure I will continue to worry everyday until then but still am trying not to stress my body out.


----------



## Blob

TL i didnt have any bleeding with Tabs thats what kinda worried me, i had really heavy (enough for pasds) for a week and now its just kinda a bit more than spotting every other day or so. I just kinda ignore it now though, we went for the scan and they couldnt see any reason for it...so just waiting now really. :) 

Amy i agree you're not being mean or anything just protecting yourself i would be the same :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## TigerLady

Whew! Glad it is getting less, Blob. Here's hoping it clears completely soon. At least everything looked good at the scan! :mrgreen:


----------



## Blob

Yea saw the HB and was a massive relief but i feel so sick all the time like i said to the doctor i would seriously be pissed off if i had no baby to show for it!! :haha:


----------



## TigerLady

:rofl: I know how you feel! I feel so tired and am fighting with decreasing milk for Otter so much that if I got to my next scan and had bad news I think I would go mental! :hissy:


----------



## Blob

Yea i feel kinda mean but i kinda just feel like OMG i went through all that for what?!?! :nope:
Also :cry: :cry: Tabs for the FIRST time in her life refused to have a feed last night :shock: she just wanted to go straight into her cot to bed :cry: :cry: I am just mortified...


----------



## TigerLady

OMG! :cry: I think I would have bawled my eyes out!

Big :hugs:, hon.

Sucks when they start to grow up. At least you have another LO on the way... So another year or two to look forward to that bonding. And maybe it was a one off. But, still... heartbreaking the first time I imagine. 

Knowing me, I would have kept going back... are you sure? Really sure?? :haha:


----------



## Blob

I did cry i just didnt know what to do she's never gone to sleep any other way :nope: I did ask her but was scared she'd bite me or something :lol: 

Also TL are you planning a HB with this one?? Just curious??

I cant believe i might not be feeding her anymore :cry:


----------



## Blob

I did cry i just didnt know what to do she's never gone to sleep any other way :nope: I did ask her but was scared she'd bite me or something :lol: 

Also TL are you planning a HB with this one?? Just curious??

I cant believe i might not be feeding her anymore :cry:


----------



## TigerLady

She's still feeding more than once per day, right? I hope you aren't at the very end yet. :nope: But I know how you feel. As I battle decreasing milk due to being pg, I keep wondering how close am I to the end with Otter? :cry: I just hold out hope my milk doesn't keep going down. 

Ermm.. sorry... what is HB? :blush:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Angie & Amy.. hope all is ok x


----------



## Blob

Nope only once now :cry: :cry: I kinda still liked the idea of feeding her at night for a while yet. 
Sorry i meant Home Birth :blush:


----------



## TigerLady

You know, that dawned on me just a second ago!! :rofl:

I didn't think that way as it isn't an option for me. :nope: Otter stayed breech, so I had to have a section. :growlmad: The hospital here doesn't allow VBACs. So, Meerkat will be section, too. Home Births really aren't an option here either as there aren't qualified MWs or docs that will help with them. I only know of one MW in the whole town. :shock: And I don't like her anyway. :roll:

Plus, the hospital here is so small that they really aren't equipped to handle emergencies if home births go bad. The nearest that is equipped is a 4 hour drive or 1 hour life flight away.

All that into consideration, I can't risk a HB as a VBAC only a year after my section. :nope:

My ultimate dream would have been to have both of them as water births... home even better! But no such luck. Lazy Otter got comfy with his head in a certain spot at 16 weeks and NEVER moved again. Seriously! :dohh:


----------



## TigerLady

Oh goodness, I didn't realize she was only feeding once. :cry: Here's hoping she'll be interested tonight! :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Awww thats poop :hugs: and i was thinking my hospital was far away being like 35mins... yea i had a water birth last time but didnt enjoy being in hospital so this time i'd love to have a water birth at home. 
That sucks you can try to have a water birth at hospital though :( One positive though least you have a date she will be born on...always was jealous of that :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

Thank you girls xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Amy, bless you darl. I really understand - it's scary to bond because of how hard the fall can be. I am always here if you need a chat :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

thank you hun, ill be alright... :hugs:


----------



## sassybaby

Hi can I join I had an early scan today which put my due date forward to 2nd September :) x


----------



## ika

Thanks for adding me :flower:



sassybaby said:


> Hi can I join I had an early scan today which put my due date forward to 2nd September :) x

Ooo, how exciting!


----------



## Drazic<3

My mouth tastes HORRIBLE. Whatever I do, it's like someone is putting dirt in their when I am not looking! :grr:


----------



## TigerLady

I have hours on end when it tastes like I am sucking on a packet of Sweet N Low. :sick: Not sure where that comes from, but it does my head in! :grr:


----------



## mother hope

hello ladies hope all is going well for everyone
Angie -- everyone is sending happy thoughts
X-Amy - I know what you mean I have to go every other week until 20 weeks because of prev m/c and endometreosis (scar tissue in uterus) - It is like I can not even enjoy the pregnancy until 20 weeks but I guess on the other had I am glad I get to make sure all is well throughout. 

I wanted to welcome everyone to this thread all stories are helping the sanity level


----------



## mother hope

by the way - YES it taste like someone took a poo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in my mouth - Mainly right after I take prenatal vitamins and reason why this is happening


----------



## Fish&Chips

Welcome to all the new ladies! 

Has anyone noticed their tummy around their pubic bone getting bigger? I swear mine is growing. I still have a really bloated tummy but I seem to be filling out below it now. x


----------



## mother hope

Mine is just huge around the belly button-


----------



## TigerLady

Mine started filling out pretty fast with Otter, but it was bloat mostly. I don't think I could feel my uterus until around 9 or 10 weeks???? I don't remember. :blush:

This time I still have bumpage left from Otter! :blush: So, I haven't noticed any changes yet. I actually suspect I am still loosing weight. :roll:


----------



## x-amy-x

yeah it starts to go hard as th uterus moves up :)

my OH is out on the hunt for a twister lolly.. apparently shops dont like to sell them in the winter... poor oh... Thats what he gets for pissin me off earlier i'm milking it for all its worth :lol:


----------



## TigerLady

haha!

DH was made to go out and get me a chef's salad the other day. Right in the middle of his garage time with his buddy. :haha:

One of the few benefits of being pg -- playing the pregnancy card! :devil:


----------



## x-amy-x

i played the pg card and the 'remember you were a dick earlier?' card haha... if he wants forgiveness he can BEG :lol:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I can't believe we're already seeing a baby bump! I'm going to be 9 weeks in a few weeks but didn't expect to see anything until the baby moved up. How exciting! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hey Fish&Chips

It's funny you posted that, as I could feel it this morning when I woke up! Very exciting! I still just look all fat and bloated but I can definitely feel it filling out by my pubic bone now whoop!

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey! Go us Emzy! x


----------



## TigerLady

Try lying on your back and pushing your fingers (fairly hard) in between your "hip points." Start close to the points and work your way down and in toward your pelvic ridge. If you are reasonably thin to start with, you might be able to feel your uterus at this stage. With Otter I was pretty thin to start with, so could feel my uterus growing pretty early. You'll be able to make out the outiline of it... feels sorta like you are feeling the edges of a big pear. Go slow and be careful, but don't be afraid to push in pretty hard. You have to in order to feel it. 

I can't feel mine yet -- still early... and still just a bit too much extra padding there left over from Otter. :haha:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hey guys, not been on much. Plan to catch up with the Reading tonight. I've lost 7lb in two weeks. Trying to eat to counter balance the sickness. But a bit concerned with the weight loss. Got me app next week so am going to mention it to her then. Have had a cold for three weeks now. Feels like my immune system is just rubbish at the moment.


----------



## doddy0402

any one heard from angie79?
Fingers crossed for her and bubs.x


----------



## BLONDIE35

I am very happy today got 3+ on clearblue digital. Didn't get this at all with my last pregnancy that resulted in miscarriage at 8 weeks. Another little milestone passed for me. Can't wait for scan on 16/2/09 as booked in for a viability scan.:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Brownsie

Hi ladies, started bleeding (red blood) yesterday, and going for a private scan in an hour... so scared and all over the place!!! Why can't it just be simple!!! :-( Wish me luck x


----------



## doddy0402

good luck brownsie! fingers crossed for your scan, thinking of you today.x


----------



## BLONDIE35

Brownsie said:


> Hi ladies, started bleeding (red blood) yesterday, and going for a private scan in an hour... so scared and all over the place!!! Why can't it just be simple!!! :-( Wish me luck x

Thinking of you and hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## xcited4mybump

good luck brownsie,i'm thinking of you hun:flower::hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

morning all!

feeling like shite this morning :lol: the joys of the lovely 1st tri!

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## char63

Morning,
I hope I not TMI but didnt know what else to do. So bear with me, last night, we DTD and this morning when I wiped (sorry), there was a tad bit of stringy blood. Its literally just a tiny bit. I rang midwife and she said to see what happens, Im not in any pain, but cant help worrying. Has anyone else had the same since having sex?


----------



## x-amy-x

its not uncommon after sex :hugs:


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all..brownsie thinking of you,

Fish and chips...I am definately starting to show but this is my 3rd pregnancy so Iexpectedto show earlier. My OH islaughing at me casue i keep huffing saying that i look podgy! lol...cant wait for a proper bump and then it wont look like i have just eaten too much! lol

My hubby and I are really hoping for a girl, but as long as we get a healthy baby at the end it doesnt really matter! But this morning I woke up and the 1st thing taht popped into my head was...its a boy! and I cant shake the feeling that we are having another boy!


----------



## x-amy-x

Hope you get the little girl you want. Will you be finding out the sex?? xx


----------



## elmaxie

Morning ladies!

Oh brownsie I hope all is well for you!

Getting worried as I cant see any update from angie??? Anyone know if she has posted anywhere as I cant see anything!:shrug:

I am shattered today! I just couldnt get comfy ast night then when I did I just couldnt sleep. I dont know if its pregnancy or the fact I am dreading going back to work on Monday as I HATE my job.

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

Oh your lucky, i know you aren't meant to want one more than the other but i really want a boy!! Are you going to find out? 

I went to my MW appt yesterday and she is getting me booked in for my 1st scan in about 4-6 weeks (long long wait!!) went though everything (was there for nearly 2 hours)... She was ok, if i had a choice i wouldnt have picked her though! 

Does anyone know the difference between a MidWife led birth and a consultant led birth? i know the consultant can give epidurals but i dont want one anyway what else is different?


----------



## LittleAurora

No we wont! We will be so happy no matter what sex it is. But if we could have chosen we would have picked a girl cause we have 2 boys already. As long as its healthy and has all its wee bits and pieces in the right order then we wil be over the moon!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Midwife led can only go ahead if your pregnancy is low risk. Also if you're midwife led and you develop complications in labour you will need to be transferred to hospital to see consultants/drs who can give you instrumental delivery of sorts x


----------



## xcited4mybump

i too am feeling shite.........morning noon and night,although esp at night blahhhh.and there was me thinking ahhhhh no aunt flo for a few months woop woop but i feel like i have it every day:cry:my belly aches on and off and i'm having cramps ggrrrrr couple that with a bad back bad head and feeling sick it's such a pain,but i'm still on :cloud9::happydance::kiss::baby:lol.

i have one of each so i don't care what i have as long as it's happy and healthy:happydance:.............


----------



## x-amy-x

im not right today at all... my heart seems on one. I'm dizzy... i feel like crap blerrh

I dont mind what i have but secretly i'd love another little girl... i always wanted 2 girls ... unfortunately evie didnt make it... but id still love another girl :) can't wait to find out!


----------



## Carley22

im at work at the moment and i just cant concentrate - feel so rubbish and being only 6½ weeks it's only going to get worse. I've been so off with everyone and am having to be really quiet otherwise i feel like im just going to snap at people!! Im soo hungry as well but really dont want to eat anything - I JUST CANT MAKE MY MIND UP!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

This thread moves so fast!

I'm worried about Angie as she hasn't posted since her bleed yesterday. I really hope that she is ok :hugs:

I'm feeling pretty rubbish today I have absolutely no energy and feel quite dizzy. I'm having a quiet day - just been watching Twilight. I think I must have been the only person on the planet who hadn't seen it. Lol! 

In the week after OV I dreamt several times that I got a :bfp: obviously I did, but then the dreams stopped. Last night I had a horrible dream that my DH left me and then tried to kill me!!! I was really stroppy with him this morning. Poor thing, not very fair of me to hold my dreams against him. I wonder why you have such vivid dreams when you are expecting? Anyone know?

x


----------



## azzurri22

Hello everybody I'm due in Septemnber as well!!! Sept 29 2010 So very excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck Brownsie. :hugs:

I am grumpy this morning. They don't have my swab results back like they should and apparently it will be another week due to the surgery moving. I rang the midwife and she said 'its probably fine' - probably fine?! Thanks so much! OH then made the mistake of saying 'everything will be fine' and he got the brunt of my wrath. 'How do you know everything will be fine? Got a f*ing crystal ball have you?!?!?!"

Grumpy lady today.


----------



## Asher

I am worried about Angie too. I hope she is okay. Sending her big hugs.

Brownsie good luck honey. 

I'm at work too this morning. I've come down with a cold overnight, so I feel more like rubbish than usual. I can't seem to get warm at all, and when I get into bed at night, my hands and feet are freezing!! This baby is taking it out of me! 

I wish I could feel more energetic. I am so tired ALL the time. The last two nights I have been in bed at 9.30, which is not like me at all. At work in the afternoons I am struggling to keep my eyes open. Not good!!


----------



## x-amy-x

:hugs: drazic... i hate the 'everything will be fine' comment too... 'well bloody prove it!!!'

It feels like EVERYONE in the whole world is more pregnant than me! sigh


----------



## Boony

I'm hoping for a little girl aswell i already have 1 boy and have always wanted at least one of each but i would still be happy with a boy i'd just have to keep trying for my girl lol.

Hope angie is ok.

I'm not feeling to bad at the minute i sometimes feel nauseas but i havent been sick yet. My boobs only get sore at night for some reason lol. The tiredness is my main problem but I cant sleep coz i have my 18 month old to look after.

Going to our local icandy stockist tomorrow to see if they do a lay-by thing where i can pay monthly very exciting!!


----------



## x-amy-x

which icandy you after? xx


----------



## Drazic<3

x-amy-x said:


> :hugs: drazic... i hate the 'everything will be fine' comment too... 'well bloody prove it!!!'
> 
> It feels like EVERYONE in the whole world is more pregnant than me! sigh

It's so annoying! I was really unfair actually, said to him "well you said that last time". I feel bad about that because clearly it wasn't his fault.

I am a right pregnant bitch! :blush:


----------



## x-amy-x

whhoopps... oh well people should learn to stop saying things that they cant back up with FACT! :hugs:


----------



## Boony

x-amy-x said:


> which icandy you after? xx

apple special edition


----------



## cazza22

Everything crossed & sticky dust to brownsie & all our other september stars mummys who have had little bleeds (((((((((hugs))))))))))

I actually came on to check up on Angie but cant find any update?? Does anyone know if she is ok? I really hope so xxxxxx

Welcome new mummys & congrats x x x

I've just been for loads of blood tests with my OH with the fertility specialists at my hospital, I had been waiting ages to be seen for fertility help and then when i finally get my appointment im nearly 9 week pregnant already LOL sods law. 
Anyway they still wanted to test my bloods for reaccurent miscarriage so they can keep there eyes on me should anything go wrong with this pregnancy (god forbid) but i know there is a possibility it may :-(. 
If anything was to happen then they said they will be testing the tissue's from my womb which they said they will get the majority of there answers from??. I know i sound really negative talking about what could happen even though it hasnt yet but i cant help feeling negative about my pregnancy its so hard to imagine things being ok after last year losing 3 of my baby bubs :-(.
Anyway i feel it was a positive step going to my appointment with them today and if everything is ok then i'll be the happiest woman alive but if something is wrong (pray hard it doesnt) then i know i am in the right hands when we try again??? 

Sorry for the waffle girls just thought id tell u about my morning haha!!

Lov ya's Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kstan

Hi, could you take me off the Due Date page please...thanks


----------



## Carley22

Aww Caz i hope all is well (what a tough year last year)!! 

No i dont think anyone has heard from Angie yet! I hope she is ok! 

Good luck with the blood results have they said when they'll have any answers? 

xx


----------



## Carley22

Kstan, what happened? Are you ok?


----------



## cazza22

Carley22 said:


> Aww Caz i hope all is well (what a tough year last year)!!
> 
> No i dont think anyone has heard from Angie yet! I hope she is ok!
> 
> Good luck with the blood results have they said when they'll have any answers?
> 
> xx

Thanks Huny yeah last year was HELL im not gonna lie :cry:. U never think it will happen to u my sister and cousins had such simple pregnancies i just assumed id be the same but nope :nope: First i lost the twins then my iccle bean in Nov both MC's took a little piece of me away it just wears u down. I cant imagine having a big pregnant belly how awful is that every visit to the EPU has ended badly so like Drazic i HATE that place with a passion :growlmad:.

I have got my first antenatal appoinment straight after my 1st :nope: (sooooooooooo nervous) scan on monday and it is with my fertility specialist so im hoping they will have my results then?? They are testing for Chromosomal defect, Blood clotting disorders and 2 other things im sure i heard karyotyping? Im not good with long words LOL!!! Fingers crossed everythings ok i'll be sure to keep u all updated anyway hun :thumbup:.

I'll keep looking out for Ang hope she's just resting x

Thanks for replying Carley thats my name too by the way Im Carly without the E hahahaha Lovely name u have :haha:

xxxxxxxx Hugs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cazza22

kstan said:


> Hi, could you take me off the Due Date page please...thanks

Hope ur ok huny :hugs::hugs: xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

kstan, I am so sorry sweetheart :hugs:

Caz, I am glad to hear things are going well. You won't need that help but it doesn't help to be prepared hey? Think positive babes, even if you don't feel like it. I hate the EPU, but still can't imagine getting to the 'real' maternity part of the hospital. I can't imagine a bump or anything like you. Hopefully, over time we will get with the program hey?

Loads of :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

I think ur gonna be cool babes bubs is growing all lovely n beating away  im sooooo happy for u ;-)

I hope i have happy news for u on monday i really do i'll cry my eyes out with happiness if bubs is ok & probrably just be numb if its the opposite :-(
Ther is one certain sonographer who i cant stand she is such a thoughtless bitch and if i get her i swear im gonna scream shes just horrid no bedside manner at all!!!!!!!! Sorry 4 rant LOL!! I am trying hard to be positive Katie i really am its sooooooooooo hard cant believe we may have another 30 weeks feeling this way aaaaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhhhhhh!!!

Anything for our babies tho 

OMG Imagine us in our hospital gowns with actual BUMPS so god damn exciting hahahaha

Speak very soon my lovely xxxxxxxxx Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I know babes, it is SO hard. I'm always around if you want a chat though. We will get there, one little milestone at a time :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

sassybaby said:


> Hi can I join I had an early scan today which put my due date forward to 2nd September :) x

Yay, the same day as me!!! How old is your son honey? I have a 7yr old. xx


----------



## Carley22

And a beautiful name it is!!!


----------



## Carley22

well...

Wow this pregnancy thing is tough!! Not feeling too great this week, have a sore throat in the mornings, generally feeling like a complete bitch all the time and not enjoying my food at all and on top of that I&#8217;m so tired! 

Had the mid wife appointment this week and that cleared up the things that I was querying although it opened up a lot more questions for me! How do I want the birth to go? Does Dave want to cut the cord? Epidural? Scans? Antenatal classes? Exercises? Maternity wear? Hospital bag? And a lot lot more!! 

Hopefully these next few weeks will go quickly it&#8217;s all just a waiting game now really looking forward to my scan but not to the amount of blood they are going to drain out of me for the million tests they want to do! All I can hope for is a healthy little baby and try to squeeze as much information into my head about it all before it&#8217;s too late! So much to think about!!


----------



## Shwhattam+1

Good Morning All,

I'm not on this thread often, but thought I would pop by to say hi before my first Dr.'s appt. I'm really looking forward to it! :)

Only thing that's been worrying me is my lack of symptoms...I've had a wee bit of general sickness and slightly tender breasts but other than that, nothing else. The last two days I've had no symptoms. I've been tired since the beginning but even that is easing up. I'm only 6 weeks, so not sure if my lack of symptoms should be a cause of concern?

What do you all think?


----------



## Carley22

No ive only just started getting any symptoms over the last day or two - didnt really ahve anything until then and i was saying exactly what you are!! 

Dont worry they'll coe with a vengance when they do!!! 

Look forward to it and good luck at your dr's appointment !!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Urrr, I think I have thrush. I can't be sure as they are faffing about with my test results but looking online that's what it seems to be. :(


----------



## Carley22

ooo nice it's one of the common problems with pregnancy unfortunately!! 

Im bound to get it as im really sensitive to it anyway! Not fun!!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey All thought I would join you's. I'm due on the 26th September with no 1. Really excited but worried sick at the same time. It took us months and months to fall pregnant and our gp said we would have to have assisted conception as I had a really short lp and dh had low count....however got our bfp on the 17th Jan after 7 weeks of acupuncture and tcm herbs. There seems to be a family history of miscarriages and still births though. My granny had a still birth, my aunt has had two miscarriages as has my other aunt. I'm wondering if I should ring my gp and request an early scan if possible to put my mind at ease....or will he more likely tell me to go away! Not sure what to do!:shrug:
xo Jen


----------



## Drazic<3

As long as it's nothing which could harm bubs, but some of the discriptions of symptoms had me gagging? Cottage cheese discharge?! :sick:

Welcome Jen! Its down to the individual EPU but often they won't send you for early scans unless you have bleeding or cramping. I am sorry to hear about your family history but that was one of the questions the midwife asked me so it might be that they put you in for consultant led care so you ultimatly get more scans. Do you have your midwife yet? :hugs:


----------



## stmw

hmmmm I think it means more of a heavy white disharge - very heavy, and a itchy felling down below. It cant harm the baby at this early stage, but you should get a pessary and cream to clear it up, i dont think your allowed to take the medication orally, but I may be wrong - its more uncomfortable than anything. Hope you get it sorted =) xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks hun, the midwife said to wait until my test results come back next week but she sounded like she was running through a field at the time so I don't think she was too bothered about my verjayjay! If it gets worse I will go to boots but it does hopefully seem to be clearing up on it's own.


----------



## Carley22

That one turned my stomach!! 

Jen1802 - congrats on your BFP!!! unfortunately (so far) im one of the really annoying people that just fall pregnant so i cant really help.... But, there are lots of wonderful people on this site which have been through a lot and should be able to give you much more information than i can.

All i can say is keep positive, happy and healthy. And congrats once again!!


----------



## x-amy-x

i had thrush with caitlyn in the 3rd tri i think... it was minging :sick: took 3 pessaries to clear up!


----------



## Asher

I had awful thrush through my pregnancy with Jack. It started when I had to take antibiotics for a chest infection (another nice side effect of my pregnancies!) and I couldn't get rid of it. I kept getting prescriptions for pessaries, but the only thing that god rid of it in the end was giving birth!!! 

It's the itchyness that got me down!!


----------



## char63

Welcome Jen, when you go to your midwife, she will ask you about your family history and you can let her know. Good luck xx


----------



## mysticdeliria

Drazic, I just had it last week, so annoying!! Dr. said there is a pill but she would not prescribe it as the over the counter solutions are perfectly safe (ie monistat and canestan). Apparently they are quite common in pregnancy due to the hormone cocktail running through us. You should also eat a lot of yogurt, as this good bacteria will counteract the bad bacteria causing your problems. Hope it clears up for you soon!


----------



## Brownsie

Hello Ladies!
Quick update! Thanks to you all who wished me luck, had the scan and saw my growing bubby and it's little heartbeat! It's 1.4cm long now and she said all looks fine apart from a dark patch which looks like where a bleed may have come from in the womb, but she seemed quite positive about it all! I'm so pleased and can stop worrying now. 
Thinking of you all who are going through simular things at the moment. :hugs:

Hugs and kisses
x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## doddy0402

yay!! so glad for you brownsie!! did they let you have a pic of your scan??x


----------



## mysticdeliria

Brownsie-That's awesome news! I'm so glad to hear that all is well with your little one.

Angie-My thoughts are with you, hope all is well with you as well!


----------



## Brownsie

Yeah, I got pics, I will try and work out how to get them on here!!!! x x x


----------



## Carley22

Thats fantastic news - well done you!!! Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## TigerLady

Carley22 said:


> Wow this pregnancy thing is tough!!

Yes, it is. :( Some ladies are super lucky and LOVE being pg -- every minute of it. My sis was one of those ladies. 

Some are like me -- I'm really not very good at being pg. And the truth is, I don't really like it. :nope:

But that baby at the end is MORE than worth it!!! :baby:


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies! 

Wow... I can't even find my last post to read from where I left off - I think there's about another 50 pages!

So sorry to see that a couple of ladies have left us since my last visit... my thoughts are with you girls. 

Big congratulations to all the ladies who have lovely scan pics to show though! :happydance: And to all the new BFP ladies who have joined since I was last online! Yey! :happydance:

As for me... I had my first midwife appointment today. She was really nice, but we didn't take any bloods or anything this time as I have an Early Growth scan on Monday (so we're waiting for that to show that bubs is OK first). 
Good news - my CM is back to normal now, and my cramps have eased. BUT now i'm having the opposite problem - I'm paranoid because I have NOT AS MANY symptoms!!!!!! What am I like eh? I have symptoms - I worry. I don't ahve symptoms - I worry. My boobs aren't sore at all, and my nausea has stepped down a notch. Although, I am still tired a lot. BUT I haven't been having the strange dreams as much. I can't wait but am also dreading monday!

:hug:


----------



## Carley22

Just a quick Question - what happens when we are all over the first trimester - will this September Stars thread be moved onto the 2nd trimester forum?


----------



## TigerLady

Acutally -- now that it is pretty well established, F&C should probably request that it be moved to the Pregnancy Buddies section. That is really where it belongs. 

F&C, just PM any mod and they will move it. 

Everyone will still stay subscribed to it, so you can still find it in your User CP if there are new posts... or in the buddies section if you want to look there.


----------



## Carley22

good idea..


----------



## MrsC71

Afternoon ladies, wow this thread moves fast!

Brownsie, that's great news.

Kstan, so sorry :hugs:

The pain I was getting on my left side has come back again today. I'm really not sure whether I should call the MW or not, I've no bleeding just this sharp stabbing pain that comes and goes but it's always in the same spot - what do you think ladies??

Cxx


----------



## Brownsie

I think its all part of the stretching of our tummys, but I would contact your midwife x x x


----------



## x-amy-x

has anyone experiences light headedness? i cant stand up without going dizzy today.. not something ive experienced before!


----------



## Brownsie

Hi Amy, I have had that today in a supermarket, I felt better after having a load of water. x


----------



## x-amy-x

ive eaten and drank plenty... i wonder what it is :S

im startin to get stressy now coz im aching in my lower belly :(


----------



## Carley22

Yeah me too - light headedness is the main symptom i've been having.... really spins my head about!!


----------



## MrsC71

I've had that a quite few times Amy, don't know what causes it tho' I'm afraid - unless you blood pressure's a bit low??


----------



## x-amy-x

no idea what my blood pressure is! i think ill pop myself off to bed for a bit when hubby gets in x


----------



## Emzywemzy

x-amy-x said:


> has anyone experiences light headedness? i cant stand up without going dizzy today.. not something ive experienced before!

That happens to me sometimes too Amy, if I get up too quickly I go all dizzy! Perhaps your blood sugar is a bit low? Have you had enough to eat? Have a sweet cup of tea and get yourself off to bed for a nap xx


----------



## TigerLady

I get a bit light headed from time to time, too. 

Just make sure you are taking your prenatals and/or getting plenty of iron. It has to do with increased and rerouting of blood flow. 

As long as you don't pass out or see spots too often, you should be fine. :)


----------



## NurseKel

Great advice Tiger! Also ladies, be sure you change positions slowly. Take a few seconds before you just jump up.


----------



## x-amy-x

been taking my prenatals religiously... gonna go to bed for a bit now...

thanks girls xx


----------



## SpelmanMommy

Been a while since i posted but i wanted to share my first scan with you all!!

https://img522.imageshack.us/img522/694/img0183f.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations on the scan SpelmanMommy. Amy.. my friend kept fainting with her pregnancy and it was a lack of Iron. She's now taking iron tablets and it's sorted the problem. 

Sorry to those who have had bad news. xx

Will message the mod now about moving the thread x


----------



## Brownsie

Congrat Spelman, lovely to know whats going on eh!!! x x x


----------



## x-amy-x

had an hour nap earlier and felt even crappier when i woke up... should have known tho! always do after evenin naps!


----------



## elmaxie

Well I am off to my bed!

I am so shattered and just used up all my energy getting Nathans bag/lunch ready for the childminder tomorrow....up at 06:30am but I get to go back to bed and have uninterupted sleep:sleep:

I am actually co shattered that I dont have any energy to eat the caramel bunnies I bought earlier due to the post the other day:dohh:

Night all.

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

TL I hate being preggers too...i SO thought it would be different this time cos i know whats waiting for me but :nope: Am hating it though maybe just cos i'm so sick and its hell looking after Tabs, organising a wedding etc too :dohh:

Amy i feel light headed until like 14 ish weeks its the first sign for me that i'm preggers and my BP was never a problem :shrug:


----------



## Blob

:thumbup: spelman great scan pic!!


----------



## doddy0402

SpelmanMommy said:


> Been a while since i posted but i wanted to share my first scan with you all!!
> 
> https://img522.imageshack.us/img522/694/img0183f.jpg



yay!! another scan for me to excited over!! Keep them coming girls!x:thumbup:
great pic spelmanmommy!!x


----------



## SpelmanMommy

THANKS EVERYONE for sharing in my excitement!!:cloud9:


----------



## readyforbaby

Great pic Spellman!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Posting because i am excited..I think I move up a box today!!

Fish and Chips, EmzyWemzy...You girls too! xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Congrats Spelman!! That's a fab pic :thumbup:


----------



## opticalillus5

Teeny Weeny said:


> Posting because i am excited..I think I move up a box today!!
> 
> Fish and Chips, EmzyWemzy...You girls too! xx

I LOVE seeing everyone's tickers move up.... :happydance: Can't wait till we're in 2nd tri - that'll be crazy! :baby:


----------



## Clartylou

Bit of a surprised BFP as was WTT, have posted in announcements

EDD 26th Sept (due to change I think as my period has been all over the place since having Samuel)

Cx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Clartylou said:


> Bit of a surprised BFP as was WTT, have posted in announcements
> 
> EDD 26th Sept (due to change I think as my period has been all over the place since having Samuel)
> 
> Cx


A big congratulations Clartylou. Here's wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. xx


----------



## Carley22

I love this thread!!!!!!!! 

Well done Spelman what a brill scan!! 

Congrats to Cartylou.... and Teeny Weeny on moving up a box - thats so amazing!! 

I cant wait for my 1st scan... ages to go yet though!! 

Brought some creme eggs to work today so can cheer myself up later when i sat feeling rubbish! At the moment im fine though!


----------



## xcited4mybump

Brownsie said:


> Hello Ladies!
> Quick update! Thanks to you all who wished me luck, had the scan and saw my growing bubby and it's little heartbeat! It's 1.4cm long now and she said all looks fine apart from a dark patch which looks like where a bleed may have come from in the womb, but she seemed quite positive about it all! I'm so pleased and can stop worrying now.
> Thinking of you all who are going through simular things at the moment. :hugs:
> 
> Hugs and kisses
> x x x x x x x x x x

fantastic news hun i am so pleased for you:hugs::kiss:take care.

well i'm feeling like [email protected] all the time,when i'm hungry i feel terrible then when i eat i feel terrible too,then it take me a couple of hrs to get over that meal and when i eventually feel better i'm hungry again ggggrrr.i swear i wasn't this bad on my other pregnancies,i just feel so rotten all the time,i just hope it passes!

spelman-awwww thats a wonderful piccie hun makes it feel so real and exciting!

clartylou-a big congrats to you wooohoooooo!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

morning all!! how are you all?? My huby has gone out to work (he is a photographer) so I am staying in bed for as long as I can! lol


----------



## Amy_T

Morning - I am not good this week! Nausea is so annoying - I really don't know how some of you with really bad MS have coped! I constantly feel like I've been riding the Waltzers or something! starting to get excited though as I'm now past 9 weeks and can't wait to get to double figures!


----------



## Drazic<3

Morning girls,

Happy 9 weeks :happydance:

I am really grumpy and low today, if anyone has any spare cuddles that would be grand :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

Hugs ........... xxxxxxx


----------



## Carley22

Whats wrong Drazic?


----------



## limpetsmum

Hello, may I join the group please? My EDD is 14th Sept. Found out 29th Dec & have been getting used to the idea since. 
I've sadly lost 3 previous bumps & 1 ectopic so this is my 5th little bean & will be my 1st precious one. Not having a good pregnancy so far, been in hospital once already and on bed rest at the moment with hyperemesis & low BP. But as I keep being told they are excellent signs of a healthy pregnancy. 
Well I'll go & try to catch up with the already very very long thread. If anyone would like a buddy can they let me know please? Would be lovely to have that special someone (as well as all the lovely friends I'm sure I'll make on here). 
Congratulations & good luck to all 
Angie xxx


----------



## Carley22

Welcome and congratulations limpetsmum!! Im sure you'll find a bump buddie on here - think ive seen a few people due on the 14th!!! 

Hope all goes well. 

xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Carley22 said:


> Whats wrong Drazic?

Just feeling a bit overwhelmed with everything hun. I am very hormonal and tired today and it's approaching the time I lost Edan so I am just a bit of a wreck. Trying to be positive but some days it's easier than others. Could do with just being cuddled in bed actually! :hugs: Thanks for asking.


----------



## Carley22

Awww hunny times like this are never easy. If theres anything we can do to cheer you up... xxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks hunny, your a sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

thanks for the messages and pm's
my worst nightmare happened and i lost my little bean on tuesday i'm in total shock and deverstated i'm taking a break from everything for a bit while i try and deal with it all so i think i will be heading back to wtt - my oh has been great and has been a rock.
I will pop on now and then to say hi to you because you are a great bunch of girls.
I hope all your pregnancys go well

xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Angie, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Sending you lots of love and strength and if you ever need to talk please PM me or talk to the wonderful girls in the MC section. They kept me sane after I lost Edan. Look after yourself and let yourself grieve darling. With love :hugs:


----------



## apaton

sorry angie :hugs:

hope u girls dont mind me posting this, i have been having pain since yesterday and am really starting to worry, i have already had a scan and everything looked fine, do you think its anything to worry about or is it normal at this stage? i keep checking for blood but nothing yet? xxxx


----------



## angie79

Drazic<3 said:


> Angie, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Sending you lots of love and strength and if you ever need to talk please PM me or talk to the wonderful girls in the MC section. They kept me sane after I lost Edan. Look after yourself and let yourself grieve darling. With love :hugs:

thank you honey

xx


----------



## MrsJ08

angie79 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> thanks for the messages and pm's
> my worst nightmare happened and i lost my little bean on tuesday i'm in total shock and deverstated i'm taking a break from everything for a bit while i try and deal with it all so i think i will be heading back to wtt - my oh has been great and has been a rock.
> I will pop on now and then to say hi to you because you are a great bunch of girls.
> I hope all your pregnancys go well
> 
> xxx

Oh no Angie, I'm so so sorry for your sad loss. I'm glad your OH has been a star and supportive. Please take very good care of yourself and keep in touch xxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## angie79

MrsJ08 said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls
> 
> thanks for the messages and pm's
> my worst nightmare happened and i lost my little bean on tuesday i'm in total shock and deverstated i'm taking a break from everything for a bit while i try and deal with it all so i think i will be heading back to wtt - my oh has been great and has been a rock.
> I will pop on now and then to say hi to you because you are a great bunch of girls.
> I hope all your pregnancys go well
> 
> xxx
> 
> Oh no Angie, I'm so so sorry for your sad loss. I'm glad your OH has been a star and supportive. Please take very good care of yourself and keep in touch xxxxxxxx :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun
of course i will

i will be keeping a eye to see how your doing

xx


----------



## LittleAurora

oh angie!....(((((BIG HUGS)))))


----------



## angie79

LittleAurora said:


> oh angie!....(((((BIG HUGS)))))



thanks hun

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny Weeny said:


> Posting because i am excited..I think I move up a box today!!
> 
> Fish and Chips, EmzyWemzy...You girls too! xx



Ooohh now I'm very excited about that!!! xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Drazic<3 said:


> Carley22 said:
> 
> 
> Whats wrong Drazic?
> 
> Just feeling a bit overwhelmed with everything hun. I am very hormonal and tired today and it's approaching the time I lost Edan so I am just a bit of a wreck. Trying to be positive but some days it's easier than others. Could do with just being cuddled in bed actually! :hugs: Thanks for asking.Click to expand...


Oh hun, big HUUUGGSS for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Emzywemzy

Oh Angie I'm so sorry to hear that sweetie. Big hugs xx


----------



## apaton

ignore my last post got the midwife :) hope everyone is well


----------



## Emzywemzy

apaton said:


> sorry angie :hugs:
> 
> hope u girls dont mind me posting this, i have been having pain since yesterday and am really starting to worry, i have already had a scan and everything looked fine, do you think its anything to worry about or is it normal at this stage? i keep checking for blood but nothing yet? xxxx

Aw sweetie, is the pain really bad, or just mild? If it's not too bad then I wouldn't worry as it's probably just stretching, but if it feels bad then maybe go and see your GP? I still get pains sometimes and it usually turns out to be wind or toilet related (sorry tmi!) but of course I worry everytime I get them xx


----------



## MrsC71

Angie, so sorry to hear your sad news. Take care of yourselves :hugs:

Cxx


----------



## apaton

its on the one side , the midwife has said as long as there is no bleeding not to worry too much and shes gave me a sample bottle incase its an infection, thanx :) xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hope you are feeling better soon Apaton - I have thrush I think and that has given me a few niggles. :hugs:


----------



## Loren

hi i'm due the 24th of september :) had a little bit ov brown blood since bout sunday nyt but its subsiding been to the womens hospital n was examined n he thinks i'm fine but just to make sure i have an internal scan on monday :) xxx


----------



## opticalillus5

So sorry Angie - thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Angie79 big hugs sweetheart, it's a terrible time for you but know that you have wonderful friends on here to help you through it. Hope to still see you on here x


----------



## doddy0402

oh no angie!!! I am so so so sorry for your loss!!!:cry:
take care of yourself and take all the time you need to recover.
big hugs to you and your partner.x:hugs:


----------



## doddy0402

yay!!! have got to 7 weeks!!! if I manage to get passed monday than I pass the time I lost my last bubs.
Am feeling a lot better this time round, last time I was cramping and bleeding badly by now, so fingers crossed, this beanie is going to stick.x


----------



## MamaBird

angie79 said:


> Hi girls
> 
> thanks for the messages and pm's
> my worst nightmare happened and i lost my little bean on tuesday i'm in total shock and deverstated i'm taking a break from everything for a bit while i try and deal with it all so i think i will be heading back to wtt - my oh has been great and has been a rock.
> I will pop on now and then to say hi to you because you are a great bunch of girls.
> I hope all your pregnancys go well
> 
> xxx

I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## angie79

limpetsmum said:


> Angie79 big hugs sweetheart, it's a terrible time for you but know that you have wonderful friends on here to help you through it. Hope to still see you on here x

ahh thanks hun

i will still be around

xx


----------



## MamaBird

Happy 9 weeks girls!!! :happydance:

I have to say I am pretty excited about moving up to a different box!!!


----------



## angie79

doddy0402 said:


> oh no angie!!! I am so so so sorry for your loss!!!:cry:
> take care of yourself and take all the time you need to recover.
> big hugs to you and your partner.x:hugs:



thanks hun

xx


----------



## Loren

sory to hear about ur loss angie thinking of you xxx:hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

MamaBird said:


> Happy 9 weeks girls!!! :happydance:
> 
> I have to say I am pretty excited about moving up to a different box!!!

i was excited yesterday and had to post early this morning just to see it!!!!
Congratulations to all us nine week girls...and I'm sure there will more of you this week. xx


----------



## Brownsie

limpetsmum said:


> Hello, may I join the group please? My EDD is 14th Sept. Found out 29th Dec & have been getting used to the idea since.
> I've sadly lost 3 previous bumps & 1 ectopic so this is my 5th little bean & will be my 1st precious one. Not having a good pregnancy so far, been in hospital once already and on bed rest at the moment with hyperemesis & low BP. But as I keep being told they are excellent signs of a healthy pregnancy.
> Well I'll go & try to catch up with the already very very long thread. If anyone would like a buddy can they let me know please? Would be lovely to have that special someone (as well as all the lovely friends I'm sure I'll make on here).
> Congratulations & good luck to all
> Angie xxx

Hi Limpetsmum, hope your feeling better? :sick:




Angie.... Sorry to hear of your loss, hopefully we will see you again soon! Take it easy hun. :friends:

x x x x x x x


----------



## cat81

Angie, I am so sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself honey. Sending you lots of hugs. x


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Angie I am so so sorry to hear of your loss! Thinking of you and your family! So glad your partner is being supportive....thinking of you all.xxx


----------



## cazza22

I am so sorry Angie :-( my thoughts and prayers are with you & OH and angel bean! My peace be with you babe x x x x Always here if u need a shoulder x x x x lov caz


----------



## cazza22

Has anyone heard off caferine?? is she ok?? x


----------



## sparkle

I'm sorry ladies but I had an early scan today and our baby had no heartbeat. She thought he/she stopped growing at about 7+3.

Best of Luck on your journeys ladies, keep me a space warm, I hope to be back soon!


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so sorry sparkle, such sad news. I had an MMC and it is heartbreaking - take time to grieve and look after yourself. If you ever need a mate, please PM me. The girls in the MC section are wonderful too, they kept me sane. I promise you, this darkness won't last forever. With love :hugs:


----------



## sparkle

Drazic<3 said:


> I am so sorry sparkle, such sad news. I had an MMC and it is heartbreaking - take time to grieve and look after yourself. If you ever need a mate, please PM me. The girls in the MC section are wonderful too, they kept me sane. I promise you, this darkness won't last forever. With love :hugs:

Thank you so much. I feel so guilty for feeling bad as I already have a wonderful son. x


----------



## NurseKel

So sorry to hear that Sparkle. My thoughts are with you.:hugs:


----------



## jennie-jack

another one here or the 5th september


----------



## angie79

thanks girls

i cant believe the difference in my oh tbh i never thought he would be like this but its been so nice to see and made me realise that he is a nice guy after all
xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Sparkle - so sorry for your loss. What a sad day it has been. Don't feel guilty you have as much right to be upset and grieve as anyone else. Take Care

Angie I'm so please you are getting the support you need from your OH. xxxx


----------



## cat81

I'm so sorry Sparkle. My thoughts are with you and your family. I have an early scan booked for tomorrow. Am so nervous. Lots of hugs x


----------



## doddy0402

so sorry sparkle!! and please do not feel guilty for the grief you are feeling! you are entitled to mourn your loss and that does not make that your beautiful boy is any less precious to you!
my thoughts are with you and you family.x


----------



## Brownsie

So so sorry for your loss sparkle... :-(

Good Luck tomorrow Cat81, let us know how you get on. Thinking of you x x x


----------



## Asher

Sparkle so sorry to hear your news. x

Angie I was AWOL all yesterday and today and was really hoping things were ok for you. So sorry to hear what happened hun, look after you and get some rest. Big hugs. xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

So sorry Sparkle and Angie. I wish you both all the best and look forward to seeing you back here soon. Let me know if you would prefer your names to be removed from the thread.

Drazic.. sorry to hear you are feeling down but I can appreciate why you are worried. 

Hello to all the new ladies and yay to moving up another box! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes I hope Cafferine is ok. x


----------



## angie79

Fish&Chips said:


> So sorry Sparkle and Angie. I wish you both all the best and look forward to seeing you back here soon. Let me know if you would prefer your names to be removed from the thread.
> 
> Drazic.. sorry to hear you are feeling down but I can appreciate why you are worried.
> 
> Hello to all the new ladies and yay to moving up another box! xxx

i'm quite happy to stay its a memory i would like to remember even if it was short lived xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Sparkle - don't even dream of feeling bad for that darling. Whatever the situation, it is always horrible. You have every right to grieve and you need to. I will be thinking of you and Angie and all the other girls who have lost :hugs:

I feel like such a cow for saying I felt down earlier now. I promise, I thank my lucky stars everyday but I promise I will ask my Edan to look after your angels tonight -x-


----------



## angie79

Drazic<3 said:


> Sparkle - don't even dream of feeling bad for that darling. Whatever the situation, it is always horrible. You have every right to grieve and you need to. I will be thinking of you and Angie and all the other girls who have lost :hugs:
> 
> I feel like such a cow for saying I felt down earlier now. I promise, I thank my lucky stars everyday but I promise I will ask my Edan to look after your angels tonight -x-

ahh that was so nice :cry:

thanks

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

No worries Angie. Lots of hugs x


----------



## limpetsmum

Brownsie, i am feeling much better thank you very much.

Sparkle my tears and thoughts are with you tonight :cry: i lost my dear, previous 'bump' at 8+3 & had no idea until i started to pass clots at 10+3, i just thought my symptoms were settling down (leading up to week 12 and all)it was a huge shock to find out he had gone :nope:
I'm sure all our little treasures are up there playing happily together without a care in the world, unaware of the grief they left behind. Each of us will never forget them & that is what counts, and to quote Robert Campbell "To live in the hearts we leave behind. Is not to die" So very very true :cry:

If you ever need a friend.....:hugs:

Angie x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Just to let you ladies know that I'm away this weekend so will update the front page on my return. Hope you all have a lovely few days! x


----------



## mysticdeliria

Aww Angie and Sparkle, I'm so sad to hear of your losses.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Congrats to all the 9 week girls, I feel so left behind, I'm still trying to get up to 6!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

mysticdeliria said:


> Congrats to all the 9 week girls, I feel so left behind, I'm still trying to get up to 6!!

Me too. I'm right with you on that. 6 weeks tomorrow. What about you? :haha:


----------



## mysticdeliria

BLONDIE35 said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to all the 9 week girls, I feel so left behind, I'm still trying to get up to 6!!
> 
> Me too. I'm right with you on that. 6 weeks tomorrow. What about you? :haha:Click to expand...

6 weeks on Sat, dating by ovulation. Congrats on making the 6 week mark (tomorrow) :haha:!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey Ladies, happy 6 weeks over the weekend to both of you :)


----------



## readyforbaby

limpetsmum said:


> Brownsie, i am feeling much better thank you very much.
> 
> Sparkle my tears and thoughts are with you tonight :cry: i lost my dear, previous 'bump' at 8+3 & had no idea until i started to pass clots at 10+3, i just thought my symptoms were settling down (leading up to week 12 and all)it was a huge shock to find out he had gone :nope:
> I'm sure all our little treasures are up there playing happily together without a care in the world, unaware of the grief they left behind. Each of us will never forget them & that is what counts, and to quote Robert Campbell "To live in the hearts we leave behind. Is not to die" So very very true :cry:
> 
> If you ever need a friend.....:hugs:
> 
> Angie x

Could not have said it better and you both need to grieve your loss in any way you see fit. Happy to hear you have so much love and support troubling you guys at this very sad time. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## readyforbaby

I am 6 weeks on Sunday or Monday.


----------



## mysticdeliria

Yay!! Happy 6 weeks, readyforbaby! :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful 39er

hopeful 39er said:


> Tomorrow I am having my first u/s scan done. I am so nervous. I have to work all day teaching children then go from work to the Dr's office. I will be 6 weeks and 5 days. When I had my scan in September 09 I was also 6 weeks and 5 days and that is when they did not find a hb. I went another 2 1/2 weeks before I had a D & C. I can't stand the thought of going through this again, but I am trying to be strong either way.
> 
> I seem to be feeling a lot more sick the last few days. I have a little nausea all day long. My breasts are also sore. I have had no spotting or bleeding at all. My last mmc I did within my 5th week. I just hope all goes well. I hope I get to bring those pictures home with me. All I can do now is wait.
> 
> We have some pet doves in our backyard. For years they have been laying eggs, but they have not hatched. On Sunday we noticed one of them hatched and we have a baby dove. White doves are supposed to bring you luck, so I hope it's a sign that things will go well for me this time. I also hope that good things come to all of you. Thanks for reading my posts and giving me support and sharing your stories, it means so much.

1 28 10 ( my moms b day)
I went for my scan and they found no HB. I was told it may be since I have a tilted uterus. I went back 8 days later to be told that I am having a missed micarriage. I have had NO bleeding or spotting what so over. I have had all my symptoms scuh as nausea , dizziness and breast tenderness. I am not trying to scare anyone. I am just trying to speak the honest truth. To benefit you all I am 39 years old and the Dr. told me today that I am probably too old and that is why my bean is not sticking.

I just want to wish you all good luck and wish the best for all of you. I will hang in there and keep trying. I want my story out there to help others and not to hinder them. I am sure that there is no pregnancy and all is over for me. I am going to just move on from here. Good luck September Stars and thank
you for all your support. I am not having a D and C at this time I am opting for a natural miscarriage. Goodbye all. I am down but you are not!!!


----------



## apaton

to all the ladies who have lossed im thinking of you :hugs: xxx


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hopeful, I'm so sorry to hear the news. Your story is truly heartbreaking but your attitude is amazing, don't give up! My mom had kids into her 40s, but she had 2 or 3 miscarriages before my youngest sister was born. Your baby is waiting for you, keep looking for him/her :hugs:.


----------



## Cafferine

Hey guys, there has been alot of lost babies recently and my heart goes out to Angie, Sparkle and Hopeful. You are all really strong people for being able to talk about it. xx

Sorry I have been neglecting the thread recently, I have been reading and following everyone. My sickness has settled, I was sick from 9 in the morning till 5 in the evening for about 5 days and then it just went and now I am only being sick about once or twice a day. I was worried at first but my boobs have remained sore and I just feel now before I am sick that food just hasn't settled and needs to come back up instead of constant nausea. I had a curry I have craved for ages last night and threw it all back up again. Also last night after sex I had a browny snotty discharge, just one string of it so must have been knocking the cervix or something so i'm not worrying as it is all I had so not really blood. Will have a break from sex for a couple of days. 

Hope everyone is well and healthy, i'm having pancakes and maple syrup for breakfast this morning  hope your all jealous. xx


----------



## Cafferine

I hope your scan goes well today Cat81! Must update me with pictures! xx


----------



## Blob

Angie and Sparkle I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs:

Tried my wedding dress on again and it still fits :haha: Lets hope it still does by the wedding...


----------



## apaton

didnt realise you where getting married blob congrats :happydance: xx


----------



## Blob

Thankeee...yup i bought my dress ages ago too and it got taken in loads :dohh:


----------



## limpetsmum

:hugs: for hopeful xxx

Blob - wow, only 4 weeks to go eh! I got married late last year & it was the best day of my life :thumbup: relax and enjoy it hun. I'm glad your dress still fits, at least it sounds like you can undo it if needed :winkwink:

Cafferine, i too haven't long stop being sick. Actually yesterday was my 1st day not to vomit in 2 1/2 weeks. I still feel quite queasy this morning but haven't been sick so far. I'm finding that sugary drinks (aka coke) is a great help :wacko: requested DH goes shopping on his way home from work to at least get me de-caff. 

Woke in the night with lower back pain (across the lumbar region) and heartburn, today when i got up i felt like my belly would fall out if i didn't hold onto it :wacko: has anyone else felt like this? I find i'm rubbing my tum a lot to try and soothe the discomfort.

Anyway, another day just chilling. Although i do need to get dressed and venture to the shop as the milk smells awfull. I don't think it's off but i think my super sense of smell is predicting it will be in a few days......and i can't drink it :shrug: rubbish!


----------



## apaton

i think i fell pregnant round about the night we got engaged oh dear! lol 4 weeks will fly in :) xxx


----------



## cazza22

So sad to see more of our stars have lost there bubs :-(. Ur in my thoughts Hopeful, Ang, and Sparkle (((((((hugs))))))
I've got my scan in 2 days (crapping myself) & am feeling very low and negative my symptoms have really faded except my sore boobs? FX'd for me my lovelys x x x Take care n catch up soon Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## stmw

sorry to all the ladies who are going through loss :hugs: my thoughts are with you all.

xxxx


----------



## limpetsmum

:hugs: Cazza, hang on in there sweetie :hugs:


----------



## apaton

finges xs for u cazz :hugs: xx


----------



## Carley22

7 weeks tomorrow..... i wish this would hurry up!!


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so sorry for your loss Hopeful. I know the pain of a MMC and I promise you this darkness won't last forever. Sending love and healing :hugs:

Caz - my sickness has gone too. I am trying not to worry as it is totally normal for the placenta to begin to take over between 9/10 weeks and you to have a period of feeling better. Keep fighting girl :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

Drazic<3 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss Hopeful. I know the pain of a MMC and I promise you this darkness won't last forever. Sending love and healing :hugs:
> 
> Caz - my sickness has gone too. I am trying not to worry as it is totally normal for the placenta to begin to take over between 9/10 weeks and you to have a period of feeling better. Keep fighting girl :hugs:


I never thought id say "I WANT TO PUKE MY GUTS UP" but i do!!! Soooooo badly just to know bean is ok :cry:. God Katie why is this so hard?? I keep crying im a F%*kin wreck :cry:! Just want Monday over n done with. I didnt realise the placenta takes over so soon im 9 weeks today so maybe?? that has given me some hope :kiss: thanks babe x 

Thanks for all ur well wishes girls & hope ur all ok :hugs: Lov ya's Caz xxxxxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## gde78

Sorry I've been neglecting you all. I've been quite poorly this week with a cold and dreadful exhaustion, so I've just been crawling through the days and then off to bed early.

I was so sorry to read about all the losses while I've been away and my thoughts and prayers go out to all you ladies who have suffered. 

Good luck at your scan Cazza! 

Hope everyone has lovely weekends. I won't be on-line as I'm having a complete wedding weekend!

Take care ladies x x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh Cazza darling :hugs: - it is so so hard babes, but I am with you 110%. The placenta starts doing it's job around 8 weeks, slowly taking over between 9-13 weeks. I found a thread on here from a few months back of loads of girls panicking about losing symptoms at 9 weeks and then all their tickers were second tri! So they must all of been fine. PM me anytime babes, my heart goes out to you :hugs:


----------



## elixir

cazza babes good luck with ur scan. dont worry abt the symptoms, its probably the placenta taking over, so might as well relax when ur feelin better:)


----------



## TigerLady

I'm so sorry for all the recent losses on here. :cry: Big hugs to you ladies. I hope you get your sticky beans very soon.

Blob -- I am sure you will still manage the dress! :thumbup: Only 4 weeks to go, right?? I got married when I was 6 months pg with Otter. I bought my dress at the end of first tri about 3 sizes too big, thinking I could always take it in a bit. Got to my wedding date and didn't need to take it in a bit.. it fit perfectly. :blush: OOOPS! Massive weight gain, there. :haha:

Caz, good luck at the scan!!! :dust:

Been absent the last few days taking care of my sick baby. He took a turn again after getting better and is a bit worse again. Still has a bad ear infection, poor baby. :(

As for Meerkat... she's been quiet. My symptoms are a bit less lately, but I am not sorry for that. It makes me worry just a tad, but I don't dwell on it. My symptoms lessened a lot at 7 weeks with Otter, too. I'm just glad to wake up feeling almost normal! :happydance: I still feel pretty run down by the end of the day, which is typical for my and pg. :roll:


----------



## limpetsmum

I didn't realise that about the placenta/symptoms either - thanks ladies :flower:

Not been a bad day for me today, woke up feeling sick so i went back to sleep lol. I was only able to eat at about 4pm, my mother tells me i'm going to turn into a jacket potatoe as it's all i really fancy.
I was brave and got dressed for the 1st time in nearly 2 weeks & was shocked to find i needed to dig out my maternity jeans. Although i've lost 7kg over the past few weeks my normal jeans just feel tight and unconfortable around my midline when i sit down. I do have a tiny bump although most of it is probably just jelly belly and my optimism :haha: i do know it hurts if i try to suck it in though.

I'm trying to muster up the energy to tidy up the spare room at the moment.......maybe later heehee


----------



## cazza22

Thanks Girls your all so fabulous  what would i do without u?? x x x x 

Katie u really are my rock (((((hugs)))))

Elixer thanks babes :) hope u & Nugget are doing fab x x x 

Good to see you both Gde and Tiger Lady & glad ur both doing well, 
Gde enjoy ur wedding at the weekend 

& TL hope baby Otter is feeling better very soon, bless him :-( x x x

& Limpetsmum we learn new facts from Drazic everyday she's our pregnancy encyclopidia (cant spell) hahahaha <3<3

Lov Ya's Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Oh PS..... who do u want to win BIG BROTHER??? Or am i the only one who watches it Saddo arent i LOL!!! > Dane or Alex for me i've grown a soft spot for Alex now . Gone off Vinnie a bit!!!


----------



## apaton

alex alex alex, just to piss vinny off lol xx


----------



## stmw

alex definately lol xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks Cazza - here anytime you need a chat darling. Do you have facebook? Could always add me on there? My URL is kizzlejizzlefoshizzle :rofl:

Tiger - Big hugs to Otter, hope he is feeling much better soon. 

I only have all this info as I google like a crazy thing! By 12 weeks ish the placenta should be totally in control. That's why you can feel almost normal then :)

I thought I would hate Alex, but he is so sweet! He would be over the moon to win, I think it would be soooo nice! Everyone watching it tonight?


----------



## cazza22

Ohhhhh yes i am defo watching it  got my Nibbles and duvet at the ready hahahaha!!!
If only i could have some Pinot Grigio :-( it probs wouldnt go down so nicely anyway lol!! Im soooooooo glad everyone is for Alex whoop whoop make sure you vote just once for him i too would LOVEEEE to see the pissed off look on big man Vinnie's face* - Quote vinnie to poor Alex*:- "I've got more votes in my little finger than you have in ue whole body pal" Grrrrrrrrr that really rattled my cage!!! 
hehehe 

Be on later probrably girls so speak in a bit dont forget Vote Vote Vote hahaha think im a tad obsessed! I'll prob cry with happiness if Alex wins coz he is sooooooooo not expecting too bless him x x x


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey ladies how are u all doin??

Im feeling really tired out today, think ive overdone it quite a bit! zaras in labour so am looking after charlie and my caitlyn... lifting toddlers, lifting double buggy, lifting big fuck off heavy hoover... think ive well and truely over done it! :(

Looking 4ward 2 seeing zaras new little man tho :D


----------



## char63

I work at a bookies and alex is 1/4 fave!!
I want him to win to annoy vinstet too, but then again, how much is katie price gonna luv it....


----------



## cazza22

char63 said:


> I work at a bookies and alex is 1/4 fave!!
> I want him to win to annoy vinstet too, but then again, how much is katie price gonna luv it....

No way is he Fave Char !!! Jesus he has done well hasnt he, he has turned round most of the british public in 3 weeks now thats some good going isnt it! 
TBH i just want him to win for himself, Imagine how buzzing he will be :happydance: he has done it all by himself without the help of Katie Price around him & made us see he is a nice guy really just percieved wrong, i can see her being smug though ur right. But hopefully he wont let her walk all over him as much? Hopefully he'll put her straight about giving the newspapers fucked up stories about him aswell she's well evil tellin them he's a crossdresser n stuff wen really he did it 4 a laugh??? Im waffling now LOL cant u tell im a BB addict :thumbup: GEEK hahaha!!!

Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## apaton

i hope he chucks KP in his live interview but he wont :( lol xx


----------



## char63

Don't worry ca, so am I!!
The odds are
alex
Dane
vinnie
jonas
steph


----------



## sparkle

I just wanted to say thank you to all the ladies thinking of me (and the others who have lost)
Much love to you all xx


----------



## cazza22

apaton said:


> alex alex alex, just to piss vinny off lol xx

Well Looks like we might get our wish huny bun LOL!!! Yayyyyyy! I've voted 4 times for him im gonna stop now its cost like a quid a call :haha: x x x x Im so sad Big Bro is comin to an end i really am pathetic hahahaha x x


----------



## cazza22

apaton said:


> i hope he chucks KP in his live interview but he wont :( lol xx

Hahhahaha that would be HILARIOUS hun!!!! :haha: ur talking my language! 
But ur right he wont he's too besotted with her the poor sod!! :winkwink: x x x x


----------



## cazza22

char63 said:


> Don't worry ca, so am I!!
> The odds are
> alex
> Dane
> vinnie
> jonas
> steph

Hey huny ur spot on so far??? fingers crossed hey x x x x


----------



## Elphaba

I'm so sorry for your losses, Angie and Sparkle :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So..after losing my symptoms a week ago I have worried myself sick. I booked in for a private scan as I had convinced myself something was wrong...
Well, last night I saw my little bubba and heard its heart beating!!! :happydance:

It is now 27mm long (trebled in size in 2 weeks) and looks just fine.
I cried with relief as I was expecting terrible news.

Check out my avatar!!! :cloud9:

So, any girls that have lost their symptoms, do not panic....xx


----------



## char63

Great news teeny weeny. Im 9 weeks too, and seem to have lost symptoms, so Im gonna try not to worry about it now.


----------



## LittleAurora

aww thats such good news and what a cute little scan pic!!!!


----------



## Babylicious

My EDD is on the 9th os Sept ^^,


----------



## apaton

im just back on , Alex won yayyyy haha i dont know what im going to now :( whats the next show on we can watch :happydance: ?? xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

ill feel crap this morning. got a cold sore coming!!! GROSS!!


----------



## mrsmo7

Hello all you september mummys! Can i join you. 

I'm Michelle i've got 4 kids 14, 5. 3(nearly 4) and 9 month and looking forward to no 5 but a bit sad because i think this lo will be the last for us.
I am also training to be a doula next months so its all go here. lol

I think i'm 6+4 now and due 22nd september! 

x


----------



## xcited4mybump

mrsmo7 said:


> Hello all you september mummys! Can i join you.
> 
> I'm Michelle i've got 4 kids 14, 5. 3(nearly 4) and 9 month and looking forward to no 5 but a bit sad because i think this lo will be the last for us.
> I am also training to be a doula next months so its all go here. lol
> 
> I think i'm 6+4 now and due 22nd september!
> 
> x

hi and welcome:flower:we'd love you to join us here,it's very busy and if you don't come on very often you'll miss so much lol:happydance:congratulations on #5 wow you will have your hands full,i have 2 children 13 and 10 and i find them hard enough:wacko:although i sometimes wish i'd had a few more:winkwink:thats awesome you training to be a doula,i've heard so many good things about them,you'll have one of the best jobs me thinks!!your going to be a very busy bee:flower:good luck hun!

well i'm feeling pretty rubbish these days,i feel run down everyday,all day blahhh:nope:feel really bloated after eating and then it takes ages to go down by which time i'm hungry again:shrug:trying to eat healthy smaller meals to keep my energy levels up..........really hoping this will pass very soon as i'm so tired and crabby lol:dohh:


----------



## LittleAurora

I thought morning sickness was ment to be getting better, but this morning I threw up 3 times and I have thrown up at all in the past 9weeks. I feel like crap! I am going to bed!!


hope you ladies are feeling better than me! 


congrats and welcome to all the new mummies!! XXX


----------



## cat81

Hi Ladies,

Just to update you - went for my early scan yesterday and all is well. Saw my little bubba with a lovely strong heartbeat. Am trying to work out how to use the scanner and when I do, I will post some pictures. Unfortunately, they are a bit blurred - the lady doing the scan said that I have a right little wriggler and he/she wouldnt lie still. I am hoping that's a good sign. 

I feel so much better having been and it was totally worth every penny. It all seems so much more real now and I am finally letting myself believe that this is really happening! Am so excited! x


----------



## limpetsmum

Welcome new mums :flower:



> I thought morning sickness was ment to be getting better, but this morning I threw up 3 times and I have thrown up at all in the past 9weeks. I feel like crap! I am going to bed!!

 i'm with you there, i thought mine was settling as i hadn't actually vomitted since tuesday. Today i got up as normal, had a glass of milk as once again i woek with heartburn, i started making DH an omlette (i blame him lol) then the smell made me leave the kitchen so i came upstairs for a lie down. Minutes later there i was in that old familiar position admiring the ceramic :sick:.
I then took myself to bed & this is the first time i have got up as i realised i really should try to get some fluids into me.
Got my coke & lemon & i'm going back to bed!

Hope everyone else is having a better weekend xxx


----------



## Brownsie

Teeny weeny your avatar is soooooo cute!!!!! :kiss:

Cat81 CONGRATS hun! lovely to see isn't it!

Limpetsmum, hopefully it will all be over soon!!!! :wacko:

I went into town today, feel like I have just run 15 marathons.... lying down now. Also, I have started to get dull pains in my sides, is this normal for 8 weeks?

Hope everyone is having a good weekend x x x


----------



## drea2904

Hi all, Im Andrea from Glasgow and just found out I am 6-7 weeks pregnant which will make me due around 18th September, It seems so far away and unreal at this time! I have one son Mason who is 4 and feel like I have completley forgotton what it was like to be pregnant before! Im so tired, boobs are really sore, been feeling sickly and a few pains, I dont remember any of that, it was a breeze until month 8 with Mason!!! 

Feeling very anxious and nervous and would love some buddies.xxx


----------



## Brownsie

drea2904 said:


> Hi all, Im Andrea from Glasgow and just found out I am 6-7 weeks pregnant which will make me due around 18th September, It seems so far away and unreal at this time! I have one son Mason who is 4 and feel like I have completley forgotton what it was like to be pregnant before! Im so tired, boobs are really sore, been feeling sickly and a few pains, I dont remember any of that, it was a breeze until month 8 with Mason!!!
> 
> Feeling very anxious and nervous and would love some buddies.xxx

Hi Drea2904! 
Welcome to the thread! 
This is my first so I'm worrying about every little thing at the mo!! :wacko:
It feels so unreal at the moment for me too, can't wait until the 12 week mark! 

x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Welcome to the forum Andrea, congrats! :hugs:

I am feeling alright today. My sickness has got much better - still there a little but much less severe. I am just really tired and sick of this thrush! They won't let me have treatment until they get my swabs back and because my surgery is moving it will be another week until that will start! Making me very grumpy! 

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Asher

I am a nasty hormonal woman today. I have felt myself snapping at everyone, and I just can't stop myself from doing it! I need to take a deep breath and try to stop.

I have definitely got stretching/pulling sensations to the left side of my tum, and I keep getting the feeling that there is something against my bladder. So, something MUST be going on in there!

Also, my boobs are not looking so nice these days. I am beginning to resemble a road map with all the veins!

The joys! :thumbup:


----------



## elmaxie

Evening ladies!

SO sorry to hear the sad news that being going on the last few days...thinking of you ladies:cry:

Welcome to the new stars:happydance:

I have felt fine re sick today but have been an emotional wreck instead.
I am so worried about my scan tomorrow its untrue!:nope: 
On the plus side I FINALLY got my NHS scan date though and its 23rd Feb:happydance:

Not having a very good night as my wee boy is full of snot and just after his bedtime bottle decided to throw up all over me, himself, the bedding and floor. Then he was awake for the next hour chatting away as if nothing had happened! Resulting in me being starving but not fancying anything in the house....I cant go out cos OH is working until 10pm and wont be back until 11pm if his work was anything like last night and as if my night couldnt get any crapper tomorrow is my last day before I go back to work on Monday:cry:

Other than that I am grand!!

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

Poor you Elmaxie, doesnt sound like the best night in - hope you're okay!!


----------



## Asher

Good luck with the scan today Elmaxie! x


----------



## Sayuri

HI EVERYONE!!

I havent been on for a while due to so many issues with this little bump I had ALOT of bleeding and spotting and have been back and forth at the EPU at hospital. Everything seems fine! hope all of you are doing well I am sure I have missed so much I just had to take some time out due to being so scared about little Ricey:cry:


----------



## LittleAurora

Drazic...try some natural yogert on you thrush. its lovelt and soothing! and will help to keep you sane untill the doc gets your results back! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Teeny weeny and Cat81!!!

Little A - Apparently MS peaks during week 9 and then it gradually fades away (hopefully!).

xxx


----------



## doddy0402

HI girls. hoping everyone is ok today.
I am a bit scared tbh.
started spotting yesterday. it was pinky/red almost straight away but it was quite light.
I completely panicked but couldn't go anywhere or do anything as I was at home alone with my son and oh was working and I dont drive, and even if I could I didn't want to drag a 3yr old to a and e on a saturday night!
so instead I took advice and went to bed. didn't sleep very much had horrible horrible nightmares. woke up this morning and it is now brown when I wipe, so I guess that means that nothing is bleeding right now. so scared tho. I lost my last at 7+4 and tomorrow I will be 7+4.
aaaarrrrrrgggg! why is nothing open on a weekend??????!!!!


----------



## opticalillus5

Hi Ladies... 

So sorry to hear of all the lovely ladies out there who have lost their bubs. My heart goes out to you girls... Fx you'll be joining us again soon.

Congratulations to Teeny weeny and Cat!! Hopefully I'll be sending congratulations to Elmaxi today, and cazza and myself tomorrow too! Thinking of you girls... I know exactly how you're feeling as I'm so worried about tomorrow too. 

So sorry if I've missed anyone out! As i'm reading up on the posts since my last visit, i keep trying to remember who's done what - it's so hard as this thread is so big! 

As for me.. well, I'm just really, REALLY lazy... I can't get motivated to do anything! I've had a 2 week extension on one of my assignments for uni - It's due in Friday and I just can't bring myself to do it! it's 3,000 words too, and I won't have chance to type it in the week. Oops! 

I'm not feeling too sick, which is worrying me a little. But, I guess i'll see tomorrow! 

:hug: to everyone xXx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck to all of you having scans! Can't wait to see your pics.

Doddy.. I'm sure that bleed's nothing to worry about as it's now brown. Will you call your MW tomorrow?

My sister told me today that apparently it's very common to bleed around 10 weeks so not to worry if it happens. I'm not sure how true this is but thought I'd share it before we all get to that stage. x


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh, and doddy... I've had some spotting too. It's been mainly mixed in with my CM, but it's def been there. Thankfully now it;s gone, but it was really scary at the time (about a week ago). Maybe they'll give you an early scan? try calling your local gyne ward if EPAU is closed.. that's what I did and they had access to the booking system for scans too so booked me in. When I went in, I was still under EPAU, but they just booked it for me. I wouldn't personally bother with the midwife (unless you've got a really nice one) cos from what i've experienced, they'll just tell you to call the hospital anyway (or fob you off). 

Fx for you getting a scan to put your mind at ease! 

xXx


----------



## KittyVentura

Hi September bumps! How are we? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Tired but happy! How about you Kitty? How are the symptoms? x


----------



## KittyVentura

Well, I'm exhausted mostly. Also I feel like my boobs HATE me! Other than that, the peeing and feeling sick I'm awesome :D.

My OH is starting to get excited now bless him and we told his parents yesterday which went so so well. It feels better having a few people know xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

We told my in-laws yesterday as well!! And my sisters today. It makes it so much easier when they know why you have to go to bed or not each much. x


----------



## KittyVentura

Exactly! I stay with them quite a bit and it was nice to have them understand why I'm suddenly eating them out of house and home lol xx


----------



## rose dove

Hi, everyone. My EDD is 22 September, can't wait for my first scan.


----------



## KittyVentura

Hi Rose Dove and welcome! How's pregnancy for you? xx


----------



## babybear81

Hi Ladies, wondered if it would be ok for me to join you all. Currently 9 weeks 1 day, had a bit of a scare last Sunday which resulted in a trip down to A&E, some bleeding and very bad cramps aswell as loss of symptoms. Managed to get an early scan on Wednesday and all is well, saw baby and lovely little heart beat so my mind is now at rest, 12 week scan booked for 24th September. Due date is 4th September. Congratulations to everyone else. x


----------



## Drazic<3

Seems really common to lose symtoms in week 9. I have been sick and headachey still but LOADS better than I was in week 8. I think I certainly peaked then, I was horrible and so ill allll week! Come on placenta :D


----------



## drea2904

Hey all, im just so tired today not been so grumpy mind you, never slept well though, excuse me but i was sooo full of wind!!! My boobs are aching and just some sore cramps but otherwise no sickness today

Just so want past my 12 weeks as I bet we all do.x


----------



## Blob

I just want to not keep being sick :rofl: I forgot just how much i hate this :dohh:


----------



## elixir

hey sep stars, i write in after ages although i read up ev day. well i feel like crap. bloating, gassy, indigestion, burping, nauseous u name it , i got it.plus this bitter, metallic taste in my mouth is so disgusting, i cant even drink water!


----------



## larissa3

Yay, I guess this will put me in this group. Baby is due September 23 ;)


----------



## LittleAurora

welcome newbies!!

I am feeling much better today!! got my booking in appointment tomorrow!! so excited .....must remember my sample must remember my sample must remmber my sample must remember my sample must remember my sample must remmber my sample must remember my sample must remember my sample must remmber my sample must remember my sample must remember my sample must remmber my sample must remember my sample must remember my sample must remmber my sample must remember my sample must remember my sample must remmber my sample ...lol


----------



## KittyVentura

New joiners you can find the Sept Stars logo for your sig if you go to page 1!

Sucks that everyone is feeling so grotty. It's nice to have the daily reassurance that it is really happening though 

Is 5 and a half weeks a little early for cravings? I just had a mexican pepper wrap smothered in vinegar... I don't like peppers or vinegar?? xx


----------



## cazza22

Welcome to all our new mummys to be  and CONGRATS yay!!!!!!

Lovely scan piccys too girlies u know who u are  So pleased to see ur bounceing beans whoop whoop!!!

Well Girls its exactly 13 hours untill the dreaded scan aaarrrggghhhh too scared for words i just know i will not sleep tonight AT ALL!! as i have said b4 and will continue to say I HATE THE EPU!!!!!!!! FACT!!!!!!!!!! hahahah 

ok rant over LOL

how is elmaxie?? has anyone heard off her from the scan? it was today wasnt it? hope everything went swimmingly huny bun  

Lots of sticky baby dust to all Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babybear81

Good Luck for your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you. x


----------



## elmaxie

Hi Ladies!

Thanks to those who asked after me....after my scan I was at my mums for tea and then it was the bedtime craziness and getting stuff ready for childminder and my 1st day back at work. Just sat down with a cup of tea and came on here.

Well after yet again drinking too much water and barely managing to keep it in going up the steps to the scan place I had to wee twice before I even got into the scan!:dohh:

But I am so relieved to say we have a healthy (as far as they can tell at this stage) little bean!:happydance: I did get put back to 8 weeks 4 days so still in September but I refuse to change my ticker/due date until my dating scan with NHS, mainly as I will be further and I wont mind as much:haha:
Baby measures 19mm and was upside down....so chuffed!

Here is my scan pic....sorry its crap its a pic of a pic!

https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii227/Wedding-Stuff/IMG_0817.jpg

We are so over the moon!

Emma.xx


----------



## Mama Duck

Can you add me for the 27th September please but this could change once I've had my first scan x


----------



## cat81

Congratulations exmaxie. Lovely pic.

I know what you mean about needing to wee before the scan. When I went on Friday, I had tried so hard to drink loads to ensure that my bladder was full that I could hardly walk in. The lady said that my bladder was one of the fullest she had seen! I don't do things by halves!


----------



## elmaxie

Cazza I hope your scan goes well hun! I cant get on until tomorrow night but will be thinking of you!:hugs:

Thanks cat! 
I am so silly as I had a far too full bladder at all my scans with Nathan...one NHS one I couldnt get up on the bed and a little bit of wee actually came out:blush: the sonographer made me go to the loo twice during the scan as my bladder was so full....and even then after all that it was still a huge wee after the scan (sorry tmi!!)

NHS scan I wont be drinking so much...although that said the NHS equipment is crap and I am a chunky monkey so the two comnined will have crap pics for me at dating scan so probably better to be on the fuller side!

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey Emma!!!! I'm so happy for you!!! 

Loving your new avatar Cazza! Nice to put a face to your name. Good luck with the scan tomorrow hun x


----------



## babybear81

I know that feeling. They had me waiting 50 minutes over my appointment time, was literally jumping around on my chair desperate for the toilet. Was a bit worried when the Dr started putting pressure on my stomach and was relieved when after a few seconds I was told that she needed to do an internal scan and asked me to go to the toilet.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emma.. at our private scan our little bean moved so at first it only measured 7 weeks something. After a while it turned and they could see it was much bigger. I second that you shouldn't change your EDD yet. x


----------



## Clartylou

Ohh Emma your wee bean is looking good. Glad everything went okay.

We will be going to Babes in the Womb for our sex gender scan like we did with Samuel, they are fab there.

Hope work tomorrow goes okay.
Cx


----------



## Blob

Fishandchips am well jealous Tabs didnt move in ANY of our scans she YAWNED in her 4d one and thats it :rofl: At the scan this bean didnt move either :dohh:


----------



## cazza22

Fish&Chips said:


> Yey Emma!!!! I'm so happy for you!!!
> 
> Loving your new avatar Cazza! Nice to put a face to your name. Good luck with the scan tomorrow hun x

Thanks huny i was bored of my old piccy. 
I'll let u all know how the scan goes as soon as i get home i am sooooo bloody scared i feel like i may actually be sick with nerves its really not a nice place to be in my house at the min poor OH :haha:.
Hope i have good news to share like Emma :happydance: x x x x x

Hugs everyone i'll be on tomorrow FX'd 4 me x x x x


----------



## elmaxie

Clartylou said:


> Ohh Emma your wee bean is looking good. Glad everything went okay.
> 
> We will be going to Babes in the Womb for our sex gender scan like we did with Samuel, they are fab there.
> 
> Hope work tomorrow goes okay.
> Cx

Thank you!

We had an early dating with Nathan and a Bronze 3d sexing with him so going to do the smae again! I love the place they are so nice bar the bloody water feature right outside the loo!! I mean who does that??:shrug:

It took us 45 mins at our 3d scan as Nathan had his hands over his face the whole time and refused to show us his bits...eventually he gave in!

I am dreading work but I know where I am and who I am with and what I should be doing! Poor unsuspecting patients tomorrow:haha:


Emma.xx


----------



## cazza22

elmaxie said:


> Cazza I hope your scan goes well hun! I cant get on until tomorrow night but will be thinking of you!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks cat!
> I am so silly as I had a far too full bladder at all my scans with Nathan...one NHS one I couldnt get up on the bed and a little bit of wee actually came out:blush: the sonographer made me go to the loo twice during the scan as my bladder was so full....and even then after all that it was still a huge wee after the scan (sorry tmi!!)
> 
> NHS scan I wont be drinking so much...although that said the NHS equipment is crap and I am a chunky monkey so the two comnined will have crap pics for me at dating scan so probably better to be on the fuller side!
> 
> Emma.xx


Thanks huny bun,:flower:

I am so pleased for u Baby bubs is beautiful im sooooooooooo hoping 4 the same :thumbup:.

Loadsa lov Caz x x x x


----------



## Blob

Cazza...goodluck :hugs: Bet it will be amazing!!!

Question...has anyone had accupuncture done for MS?? Am going to book one :lol:


----------



## Asher

Gorgeous pic Elmaxie! Yay!

And good luck for tomorrow Cazza, will be thinking of you! x


----------



## drea2904

Goodluck Cazza and so pleased for you Elmaxie .xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Lovely pic Elmaxie, congratulations!

Caz babes I will be thinking of you tomorrow. I know that horrible place and how bad you feel now and my heart goes out to you. We have had bad experiences there, but it isn't always bad darling :hugs:


----------



## readyforbaby

Good luck Cazza!

I am sorry to hear so many of you aren't feeling well. On the other side of the coin I am feeling pretty much the same and that of course frightens me. I keep thinking that maybe if I am sick or something it will be more real but besides sore boobs (when I push and prod them) and some moments of being more tired, not a whole lot. I have been constipated unfortunately but have not had much of an appetite. 

My first scan is on Friday and it feels light years away!


----------



## opticalillus5

HUGE congrats Elmaxie!!! That's FAB news!!! Sooooo cute!!!!
Cazza hun, I'm thinkin of u... I'm a wreck this morning too and mine's my second scan today- I was much worse a couple of weeks ago when it was my first.
I'm sure everything will be fine honey... Fx we both have our own little pics to share tonight!
Readyforbaby, I know what you mean about waiting for a scan... Why is everything wait wait wait!!! You have your 2ww, then wait for scan, then wait for 12 wks, then wait for midwife, wait for scan again, wait for test results, wait for birth arrrrgggghhhhh!!!!
I'm the most impatient person ever! To be fair, it did go quicker than I thought, but it's easy to say that now I'm having my scan lol.
Will be on later to hear your (good!) News cazza, and hopefully give some too!!! 
:hug: xXx


----------



## mama2connor

Hi girlies, how are you all today?....I have my second scan in 2 days and i'm sooo scared. For those who didn't read my last post about scan i went for early scan due to complications with my last pregnancy with twins and they wanted to ensure everything was where it should be. They found two gestational sacs, one messuring 19mm which was empty, no fetal pole, no yolk sac or anything. Then in the smaller sac there was a fetal pole with heartbeat and yolk sac. I was soo happy that we saw a heartbeat. They wanted to bring me back in 2 weeks time which will be this coming wednesday. Over for past 3 days or so, i seem to have lost my pregnancy symptoms. This has me really concerned as i've read it can be a sign of MMC. My morning sickness has even disapeared which i thought was odd. :S 

xx


----------



## Carley22

drea2904 said:


> Hi all, Im Andrea from Glasgow and just found out I am 6-7 weeks pregnant which will make me due around 18th September, It seems so far away and unreal at this time! I have one son Mason who is 4 and feel like I have completley forgotton what it was like to be pregnant before! Im so tired, boobs are really sore, been feeling sickly and a few pains, I dont remember any of that, it was a breeze until month 8 with Mason!!!
> 
> Feeling very anxious and nervous and would love some buddies.xxx



Hello,

Congrats to the good news, im also due on the 18th!!! We could be bump buddies if you like? 

Carley xx


----------



## bubbles09

hey hope everyone is doing okay, my edd was 14th sept but i ws put behind, a week behind so now new edd is 22nd sept :) xx


----------



## Carley22

UNlucky - i hope i dont get put back a week its a long enough wait as it is!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

morning girlies:flower:

still feeling very sicky,not actually being sick but am really feeling like i can be:wacko:really trying hard to eat every 3 hours as if i don't i feel even more sick:nope:i'm managing to eat pretty healthy and i'm very happy with that!although i've gone off so many things it's really weird..........

anyway i haven't yet gone to make an appointment at the doctors,i suppose i'm just afraid as last time i went and then arranged ante natel i miscarried,so i'm trying to get further along this time in the hopes everything will be ok:hugs:i think i will leave it till the end of this week to book in with dr which will make me about 8 weeks,then by the time i get to see the doc i'll be going on for 9 weeks and then i shall be happy!

btw-happy 1st feb:)

have a nice day girls love ya:kiss:


----------



## Carley22

xcited4mybump said:


> morning girlies:flower:
> 
> still feeling very sicky,not actually being sick but am really feeling like i can be:wacko:really trying hard to eat every 3 hours as if i don't i feel even more sick:nope:i'm managing to eat pretty healthy and i'm very happy with that!although i've gone off so many things it's really weird..........
> 
> anyway i haven't yet gone to make an appointment at the doctors,i suppose i'm just afraid as last time i went and then arranged ante natel i miscarried,so i'm trying to get further along this time in the hopes everything will be ok:hugs:i think i will leave it till the end of this week to book in with dr which will make me about 8 weeks,then by the time i get to see the doc i'll be going on for 9 weeks and then i shall be happy!
> 
> btw-happy 1st feb:)
> 
> have a nice day girls love ya:kiss:



You'll be ok!! Dont want to leave it too long though or they wont get your scans booked in time!! 

Does anyone else think that the ad that keeps popping up at the bottom of this page saying "top tips for a flat belly" is a little ironic on a pregnany forum!!!!


----------



## xcited4mybump

Carley22 said:


> xcited4mybump said:
> 
> 
> morning girlies:flower:
> 
> still feeling very sicky,not actually being sick but am really feeling like i can be:wacko:really trying hard to eat every 3 hours as if i don't i feel even more sick:nope:i'm managing to eat pretty healthy and i'm very happy with that!although i've gone off so many things it's really weird..........
> 
> anyway i haven't yet gone to make an appointment at the doctors,i suppose i'm just afraid as last time i went and then arranged ante natel i miscarried,so i'm trying to get further along this time in the hopes everything will be ok:hugs:i think i will leave it till the end of this week to book in with dr which will make me about 8 weeks,then by the time i get to see the doc i'll be going on for 9 weeks and then i shall be happy!
> 
> btw-happy 1st feb:)
> 
> have a nice day girls love ya:kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be ok!! Dont want to leave it too long though or they wont get your scans booked in time!!
> 
> Does anyone else think that the ad that keeps popping up at the bottom of this page saying "top tips for a flat belly" is a little ironic on a pregnany forum!!!!Click to expand...

thanks alot carley,yeah i know i'll have to get making appointments,don't wanna miss any scans:dohh:although there pretty good in my area,they don't take too long:happydance:

lol on the flat belly tips,thats all you ever see on here..........wonder if they'll be there when we've had our bubs:dohh:

thanks xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hello ladies.

Just been catching up as I didn't make it onto the forum yesterday. I've woken up this morning with a cough and a cold. As if I didn't feel bad enough already. I've got a craving for runny eggs at the moment - I know we aren't supposed to have soft eggs. Typical isn't it. I had a semi-soft one on toast, at the end of the day they are fresh free range eggs so I figure it will be ok. My nausea has receded the last few days, I'm getting occasional dizziness and stretching pains but that's about it. Suffice to say the overwhelming exhaustion remains!

I'm seven weeks today - yay! My midwife appointment is next week, it's not until Friday so still ages away but it feels nice to be able to say next week.

Hope the scan's that are happening today go well. Take Care everyone x


----------



## Carley22

Is it with runny eggs that you aren't supposed to have them at risk of food poisening? Same with Pate and raw fish, but as i've never had food poisening from them before i dont see the problem. There are so many things that we aren't supposed to eat it would be easier to let us know what we can eat!! As well not being allowed too much Tuna is killing me (i never ate tuna before) but craving it soo much!! That and fish finger sarnies!! 

Still waiting for the referral to come through from the hospital for my first scan and i just want to know now.... i know its not going to be for another 4-5 weeks but i just want to know when it is!!

Hope everyone is well and not too much MS for you all!! 

XXX big hugs XXX


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!!!

Just back from my booking in appointment!! yay! went well! got lots of info and my bounty pack!
I also had my gyne appointment and we got to see Lego again!! double yay!! It was sooo nice to see her getting bigger!! NO pic tho, cause it wasn't that kind of scan! 

I am feeling much better today! but I may have a uti :( oh well its not the worst thing in the world!!!

how is every one else?!


----------



## gde78

Lovely pic Elmaxie! Good luck today Caz. Thinking of you x

And welcome to all the new ladies :hi:

Well, I'm still not over my cold, my coldsore is still there (after 10 days), I've got a spotty chin, my trousers are too tight, Ellie is teething and not sleeping, my OH is a moaning minny, I'm having to grow my hair which I hate, I'm absolutely knackered, and I want to curl up and cry. Hormones I guess! But I really musn't grumble cos it's all for a good cause :)

Had my booking in on Friday, and I have my dating and nuchal scan on 16th February. Wow! Can't believe it's gonna be here really soon! I'm in double figures now as well, which is amazingly exciting! 

Oh yeah, just found out my company is making 4,000 redundancies. Nice! Bring it on.... redundancy pay, and maternity pay. You'll do! :)


----------



## limpetsmum

Fish&Chips said:


> Apparently MS peaks during week 9 and then it gradually fades away (hopefully!)

Noooooo! Surely it can't possible get any worse for it to 'peak'! I can only just make it back to bed, get comfy, only to have to get up again to be sick :nope:. This bubbub's gonna get a tellin off when i finally meet it i can tell you!
I've just made a gp appt for wednesday morning & unless i improve by then i think i'll be re-admitted for rehydration. My ketones are at +2 now (the hospitals criteria for admission) but midwife said not to worry until i get to +3. Not keeping any fluids down again, god i hope there's not another one hiding in there!!!

I am soooo jealous of your scan piccies, wish they'd have given me one when i went for an early scan. Our EPU don't have the facilities to print out their piccies as they are just for their own records boooo! Still if i am admitted they may well scan me again in the proper dept & i'll take my 5 £1 coins with me just in case :winkwink:

Blob, let me know how you get on with acupuncture hun, it's something i'm toying with despite my needle phobia! 

mama2connor, thinking of you hun. Very similar to my 2nd pregnancy, only my second sac never got any further than a fetal pole. Here's to good news for you this time round :hugs:


Good luck to everyone due scans, i'm going back to bed to wait for DH to come home so i can have my supervised shower heehee


----------



## Carley22

gde78 said:


> Oh yeah, just found out my company is making 4,000 redundancies. Nice! Bring it on.... redundancy pay, and maternity pay. You'll do! :)


Lucky girl!! I wouldnt mind that - you think you'll definately be one of the redundants?


----------



## gde78

Carley22 said:


> gde78 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, just found out my company is making 4,000 redundancies. Nice! Bring it on.... redundancy pay, and maternity pay. You'll do! :)
> 
> 
> Lucky girl!! I wouldnt mind that - you think you'll definately be one of the redundants?Click to expand...

Well myself and the other admins in my dept have just had to submit forms to tell the managers what we do with our days! :dohh: So I'm guessing that's a sign that some of us are off!


----------



## cazza22

:cry: Hi Girls,

Thankyou so very much for all the well wishes and good luck but unfortunately i bring back bad news with me from my scan :cry:.

They said going from measurements My baby stopped growing at around 8 weeks which is when i stopped being sick and just felt "normal" it is also just when the brown discharge spotting stuff started. As you know i am 9w + 3 and am like 99% sure of my dates so i know its game over as there was no heartbeat just my little angel floating on the screen. I dont need to tell u hard this is for me i honestly thought this time would be different. 
Im feeling numb and empty and totally lost. My OH is looking after me like he always does he's amazing bless him i just wish i could give him the baby we both want so badly :cry:. I just wanted to scream in the hospital WHYYYY!! FFS!!! 

I am deemed high risk now and have been promised help from here onwards. Everyone keeps saying shit like "next time you'll have help and everything will be ok" And im like i wanted this baby and the last one and my twins ffs, i dont want to have to keep trying!! Its too hard. My twins would have been due around this week which just makes things even worse all my babies gone forever its just too unfair. They would be so loved and wanted.

To kick me while i was down there was a 15/16 year old girl in front of me at the EPU there for an abortion i heard her talking to her friend, I am not a judgemental person and its wrong for me to be angry because she prob had her own reasons but i couldnt help but feel so angry at her i burst out crying, her baby could have been perfect and she was about to end its life while mine was already an angel inside of me :nope:. Sorry for that Rant.

Anyway girls I have been sent home with a tablet to stop my hormones so i can miscarry naturally, i dont want a d&c and as i have had spotting anyway on & off over the past 2 weeks they think it will all come away this week but if not i have to return to the EPU in a fortnight. I am dreading seeing anything i know i shouldnt be scared to see my bubs but i really am :cry:.
God just let this be over soon so i can get my head straight or try to should i say.

Sorry for the essay i just had to vent my feelings and i know u girls understand me. Thanks for everything the advice and experiences i am so grateful to have met u all. Good Luck to each and every one of you! I will miss being a *September Star*.

I will pop on from time to time to see how u all are but for now im going into the MC support & WTT forum's. Lov u girls lots like jelly tots x x Caz x x

PS fish&chips will u please put an Angel next to my name for memory? Cheers chicken GL x x x


----------



## Loren

hi girls just checkin in to say sad news ive lost my baby :( had heavy bleeding clots ect friday and satday aparently i past the baby friday wen it was at its heaviest, i had brown discharge frm the sunday nite but things just went rong from thursday nite.i wish u all a H&H pregnancy hope to be back soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carley22

Oh nice - those forms take up more bloody time that they're worth!!! Im in admin as well and it really annoys me when i have to write down everytime my phone rings, how long i was on the call for, how many letters i type, how many pages they were, that i was 1 minute late for work!! Just some stupid manager sat somewhere trying to ligitimise why the hell they are alive!!! 

OOOOO that hit a nerve!! LOL 

What type of admin do you do? (what type of firm)


----------



## Carley22

Cazza and Loren i am so sorry about everything - this must be really tough... I hope you are both ok and try to keep your chins up. 

XXX


----------



## gde78

Caz and Loren, I'm so sorry for both your losses. You're both being so incredibly brave and my heart goes out to you both. I wish there was something to say that would take away the pain, but all I can do is send you lots of love and hugs. Take care and lots of love x x x


----------



## gde78

Carley22 said:


> Oh nice - those forms take up more bloody time that they're worth!!! Im in admin as well and it really annoys me when i have to write down everytime my phone rings, how long i was on the call for, how many letters i type, how many pages they were, that i was 1 minute late for work!! Just some stupid manager sat somewhere trying to ligitimise why the hell they are alive!!!
> 
> OOOOO that hit a nerve!! LOL
> 
> What type of admin do you do? (what type of firm)

It's pathetic isn't it. Thing is the firm is local and pays OK, so it would be a shame to get the boot. But on the other hand, I'd get a nice pay out that would pay off the debts and the wedding before nugget arrives, and we could live off the mat pay for a few months until I was ready to go back to work. Swings and roundabouts. It's pharma hon. We're all being hit at the moment. What about you?


----------



## cazza22

Loren said:


> hi girls just checkin in to say sad news ive lost my baby :( had heavy bleeding clots ect friday and satday aparently i past the baby friday wen it was at its heaviest, i had brown discharge frm the sunday nite but things just went rong from thursday nite.i wish u all a H&H pregnancy hope to be back soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

sorry for your loss too Loren i hate this its so hard :cry:


----------



## stmw

sorry to those who have had to let their angel's go :( big hugs xxx


----------



## Carley22

i work in the local NHS hospital as PA to the Orthopaedic Surgeons - the hospital is expecting a few cuts this year but i dont think our department will be hit as we're the busiest department in the hospital.

Looking back on these forums its such a shame how the numbers keep reducing. I really hope that everyone who has lost theirs this time round will meet again - perhaps in December Stars? Would be lovely....


----------



## MamaBird

Caz and Loren, my heart completely breaks for you both. I hope that you feel better soon.....
xx


----------



## Loren

cazza22 said:


> Loren said:
> 
> 
> hi girls just checkin in to say sad news ive lost my baby :( had heavy bleeding clots ect friday and satday aparently i past the baby friday wen it was at its heaviest, i had brown discharge frm the sunday nite but things just went rong from thursday nite.i wish u all a H&H pregnancy hope to be back soon xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> sorry for your loss too Loren i hate this its so hard :cry:Click to expand...

thank u cazza :( i'm so sorry for your loss huni :hugs: it breaks my heart that i was in the hospital on friday night which the doc today has predicted i lost my baby and since frday i have been taking my folic acid ect for nothing still thinking and hoping my baby was ok to be tld today that he/she is not even still there :( xxx


----------



## Windmills

Just came in to say congratulations ladies :flower: Just noticed this thread and thought 'OMG how scary!'
When I got my BFP, the September 2009 ladies were still around (only just though!) :shock: xx


----------



## charlieee <3

mines due on 19th september x


----------



## Blob

Caz and Loren I'm so sorry thats the most awful news anyone can ever give you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

Congratulations Charlieee im sure someone will be able to add you to the thread. We're both quite close in dates so can swap notes if you like... hope you are well!!


----------



## Blob

Sorry Congrats charlieee :)


----------



## char63

Caz and Loren, so sorry to hear your news. Stay strong girls x x


----------



## TigerLady

So sorry, Caz and Loren. :cry:

I hope you both heal soon. :hugs:


----------



## readyforbaby

Caz and Loren- I am so so sorry for your loss and what you are going through. You are in my thoughts and I am sending big hugs.


----------



## cazza22

Thanks for ur support girls x x x miss ya's already x x x x


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so sorry Cazza and Loren. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## cat81

Cazza and Loren, I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Cazza, I was so hoping that things would work out differently for you this time.
Sending you both lots of love and hugs and hope to see you back on here soon. Stay strong. xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Cazza and Loren, I'm so sorry to hear your very sad news :hugs: Cazza your attitude is amazing and I really do hope you get the help you have been promised in the future. xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Caz & Loren unlimited :hugs: for you both i know you'll be needing them right now. 

I just came on quickly to let you know i won't be around for a few days as i'm going into hospital for IV fluids & anti sickness meds again. Was hoping i wouldn't have to but GP & midwife called to tell me to get to hospital as i sound so dehydrated it could be putting bubbub's life at risk (i didn't realise your body drains the amniotic fluids squashing bubba). Hopefully they will scan before they discharge me & let me know all is ok. Back soon (i hope) xxx

Good health & lots of baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Cazza and Loren I am so so sorry to hear your sad news!

My heart goes out to you both and your family!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hope you are doing better soon limpetsmum :hugs:


----------



## drea2904

My heart going out to Cazza and Loren, Thinking of you both. Limpetsmum, hopefully this makes you feel better, hope all goes ok.xxxxx


----------



## Brownsie

Caz and Loren, 

I am sitting here with tears in my eyes for you both, my heart really does go out to you both. Life has funny ways of kicking us, but just remember it happened for a reason and its nothing you did.
Caz, I bloody hope they give you some help, winds me right up that you have had to wait this long.
Thinking of you both.:hugs:

Limpetsmum, 

HURRY UP AND GET OUT OF THAT HOSPITAL!!!! Miss ya. :hugs:




I think I have a tummy coming??? Not sure if its wind!!! It's been bloated all day, and hasn't gone away! What about anyone else? Am I just imagining things?

Love you all :kiss:


----------



## LittleAurora

Cazza and Loren my thoughts are with you both xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

:hugs: Cazza and Loren, I am so sorry for both of you. Now make sure you take care of yourselves ok? xx


----------



## Blob

Brownsie you look gorgeous in your pic BTW :lol: I look like i have a bump when i eat :haha:

I was totally upset about my MS over the weekend and today i wake up feeling not too yucky and realised i have another bug :cry: Its the second one i've had since being preggers i must be SO unhealthy.


----------



## apaton

cazza and loren i am soo sorry for both your losses xxxx


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Apton. Notice in your signature you had a mw too how did it go?


----------



## apaton

hey it went fine thanx, she thinks im a week further on but im not moving it till scan, i told her all about what happened with the hospital and she just reassured me, they hadnt sent my notes over she then told me that during labour they dont offer epidural is that normal? did you have midwife today? xxxx


----------



## elmaxie

No I dont see my midwife until March 9th...ages away! They wont see you here until you have had your NHS scan.

What hospital will you be going to to give birth? Did she not say why they didnt offer epidurals? Only reason I could think of if its a midwife led unit or centre the obviously wouldnt have a doc/anaesthnatist to do it but if its a hospital then I would doubt they wouldnt do one! Strange!


----------



## apaton

yeah she said its midwife led, and i will only get one if i really need it , the doctors are 2 floors up she said :shrug: , i think ill be giving birth in Paisley RAH :)


----------



## elmaxie

Oh thats a nice hospital...I did a shift in their emergency theatre years back!

At least you have the option of having one if you need one.

I am hoping to hold out this time as with Nathan I was scared by the docs into having one asap due to gestational diabetes! They said he would be really big and I would definately need "assistance" for birth so it was best for both of us. My epidural never really worked as I felt everything and coped quite well and gave birth naturally too! Plus being stuck in the bed was so uncomfy and slowe dmy labour down:nope:

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

So sorry to hear your sad news Cazza and Loren. Big hugs to you both. xx


----------



## apaton

my mum said its what messed her back up lol, i want it too be as natural as possible i dont like the size of that needle! lol bet ill be screaming for one haha xx


----------



## TigerLady

Emma, MARCH?!?! Egads, you'll be well into second tri by then!!! :shock: That is ages to wait.

Brownie, I have the bloat thing, too (that Blob mentioned). I wake up looking fairly normal with just what is left of Otter's bump. But by the end of the day I look at least 6 months preggo with so much bloat and flab! :blush: It makes me crazy. I can't wait until that part settles down a bit. Roll on second tri!

Blob, I am sorry you are sick again! :hugs: You are not UNhealthy. Remember that are immune systems take a serious dive when we are in early pg... to prevent our bodies attacking the bean as forgein. The down side is that leaves us open to all sorts of bugs. Especially in flu and cold season, and especially when you have a LO that is probably bringing all sorts of lovely bugs around. :dohh:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cazza and Loren I am so so sorry to hear your news. I came on to see how Cazza's scan went and I'm now sat here with tears in my eyes. I wish you both and your oh's lots of love. This is one very sad Fish. xxx


----------



## KP+79

Caz and Loren, my thoughts are with you both following your sad losses... xxxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish and Chips..you are in the SE...does that mean London?? I just never seem to notice anyone that lives anywhere near close to me! x


----------



## KP+79

Teeny Weeny said:


> Fish and Chips..you are in the SE...does that mean London?? I just never seem to notice anyone that lives anywhere near close to me! x

Hi Im not far from you, just over the river in Essex...x


----------



## KittyVentura

I'm so sorry to hear about the losses. I can't imagine what you're going through xx


----------



## gde78

Hi Ladies

How are you all doing today? I hope everyones feeling OK!

Well the woman at work who knows about my pregnancy told me today you could tell I was pregnant! Now I think I just look fat as I'm still carrying some of Ellie's pregnancy weight, but she said I defo look preggers! I don't believe her so I'm off to gym today! Although none of my clothes fit me anymore! And I can't find my belly bands anywhere! I'm having to wear my post pregnancy clothes that fit round my tummy but hang everywhere else! I look a right site!

On a strange note, I had a very very erotic dream last night. About Ali McCoist (sp)!!!! Why him I don't know! But ladies I have to say that he was a very good kisser :)

Oh and I have another cold sore today. Fabulous! That's 2 now in 3 weeks. :growlmad: Must have been all that snogging last night :)


----------



## apaton

i love ali mcoist lol have done for years :) lol xx


----------



## Blob

Well i've lost all my symtoms and cant get and appointment for THREE weeks and thats just booking in :dohh: Will be nearly in bloody 2nd tri before i even find out if bean is ok :hissy:


----------



## apaton

how far on are u blob? ive heard some of the girls say you can lose symptoms after a certain week?xx


----------



## elmaxie

Oooo Coisty yumm although if he has given you a cold sore I may pass:haha:

I have felt like that a few times blob then all of a sudden they just come back. :shrug:

Emma.xx


----------



## gde78

Hi Blob. My symptoms come and go. It's just hard to enjoy the symptom free days cos you start worrying something has gone wrong! But try and enjoy it if you can. Like Apaton says, symptoms do disappear after a certain week (about 9 or 10 I think) as the placenta takes over.


----------



## kessutripp

My symptoms have eased but not gone yet. However, it feels nice not to be nauseous ALL the time lol


----------



## opticalillus5

Hi ladies...

It didn't feel quite right sharing my news yesterday with all the heartbreaking stories being posted.
Before I go on can I just say how deeply, deeply sorry I am to cazza, loren, and all the other ladies whose beautiful babies have grown wings lately.
:hugs: to you all... Please PM me if you ever need to chat.

As for me, my scan went well. I didn't need an internal this time, and bubs measured 8 + 1, so only a day more than I thought.
Heart was beating strongly too... Can't believe how much bubs has grown in 2 weeks... From 4mm to 16mm!
I've got scan pics but didn't want to post it yesterday out of respect to all the sad news I was reading. 
Today, I've got a hideous cold so not venturing out of bed (I'm on blackberry lol) apart from to go to the docs for a sick note later! 
I'm not sure if my symptoms are better or worse today as I feel so ill through my cold and fever! Usually I'd just dose myself up and get on with it but that aint an option now is it!

I'm really worried that my temperature will harm bubs... We can't get hot baths, so does anyone know if my fever will be dangerous? I can't get it down as I don't know what to take/ do. When I stand outside to coolk down I just shake really badly!
Any
ideas girls? Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Blob, don't worry about the loss of symptoms.
I posted a few days ago about how i was panicking so much I booked a private scan..everything was fine so I am sure you will be too.

On another note, my booking in appointment with the midwife isn't for 3 weeks (I'll be 12+5), anyone else this late?
And...i don't even have my 12 week scan appointment yet as I the doctor has to refer me to the hospital (apparantly the letter will be done today) and then I have to wait...
anyone else without a scan date yet...I'm nearly 10 weeks!!! xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

opticalillus5 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I've got a hideous cold so not venturing out of bed (I'm on blackberry lol) apart from to go to the docs for a sick note later!
> I'm not sure if my symptoms are better or worse today as I feel so ill through my cold and fever! Usually I'd just dose myself up and get on with it but that aint an option now is it!
> 
> I'm really worried that my temperature will harm bubs... We can't get hot baths, so does anyone know if my fever will be dangerous? I can't get it down as I don't know what to take/ do. When I stand outside to coolk down I just shake really badly!
> Any
> ideas girls? Xx

When I was pregnant before I had a fever and was advised by NHS Direct to take paracetamol only nothing else. Hope this helps.

Congratulations on your scan. Glad everything is going well.


----------



## elmaxie

Teeny Weeny said:


> Blob, don't worry about the loss of symptoms.
> I posted a few days ago about how i was panicking so much I booked a private scan..everything was fine so I am sure you will be too.
> 
> On another note, my booking in appointment with the midwife isn't for 3 weeks (I'll be 12+5), anyone else this late?
> And...i don't even have my 12 week scan appointment yet as I the doctor has to refer me to the hospital (apparantly the letter will be done today) and then I have to wait...
> anyone else without a scan date yet...I'm nearly 10 weeks!!! xx

Hi!

I wont see my midwife until I am 14+4! I have got my scan date through but just on Saturday there for when I will be 12+4.

opticalillus5 so glad to hear your scan went well. Sorry your feeling crappy though! Yes take paracetamol it is so good for temps (more than anyone realises!) and plenty fluids etc....a temp shouldnt harm baby! 

Emma.xx


----------



## TigerLady

Opti, Blondie is right... paracetamol is safe and fine to take. Also, do cool cloths and/or a cool bath if you need. Baby will be fine as long as you don't have a sustained temp of 38C or above. 

Blob, no worries about loss of symptoms! I am sure bubs is fine. :hugs: I think mine have been easing a bit, too. Now mostly just evening bloat, very tired, and continued lactose intolerance. :dohh:


----------



## apaton

ladies ive got blood again :cry: im soo worried :( phoned epu and they are going to scan me tomorrow :( xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Hi Ladies - 

My digis finally jumped to 3+ on conception indicator today and on other tests the test line is abut 5x darker than the control line so now I feel I can relax a little and wait until my scans/midwife appointment.

Talking of scans I have one to check up on my ovarian cyst 15th Feb which was booked before I knew about baby panda. I rang the hospital and I'm ok to still go for the scan but obviously they're looking for the cyst and wont be the baby sonographers. Do you think if I ask nicely they'll show me baby on screen? x


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh and Apaton I have my fingers crossed for you.

xxx


----------



## KP+79

apaton said:


> ladies ive got blood again :cry: im soo worried :( phoned epu and they are going to scan me tomorrow :( xx

Will be thinking of you tomorrow...Im sure it will be just fine....xx:hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

opticalillus5 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> It didn't feel quite right sharing my news yesterday with all the heartbreaking stories being posted.
> Before I go on can I just say how deeply, deeply sorry I am to cazza, loren, and all the other ladies whose beautiful babies have grown wings lately.
> :hugs: to you all... Please PM me if you ever need to chat.
> 
> As for me, my scan went well. I didn't need an internal this time, and bubs measured 8 + 1, so only a day more than I thought.
> Heart was beating strongly too... Can't believe how much bubs has grown in 2 weeks... From 4mm to 16mm!
> I've got scan pics but didn't want to post it yesterday out of respect to all the sad news I was reading.
> Today, I've got a hideous cold so not venturing out of bed (I'm on blackberry lol) apart from to go to the docs for a sick note later!
> I'm not sure if my symptoms are better or worse today as I feel so ill through my cold and fever! Usually I'd just dose myself up and get on with it but that aint an option now is it!
> 
> I'm really worried that my temperature will harm bubs... We can't get hot baths, so does anyone know if my fever will be dangerous? I can't get it down as I don't know what to take/ do. When I stand outside to coolk down I just shake really badly!
> Any
> ideas girls? Xx

I'm so happy that all went well at your scan!! :happydance: 

But I am sorry you are suffering through a cold. I have gotten sick twice since getting pregnant and it's not easy. I wasn't running a temp like you though...but I would say not to worry unless you really start burning up. Also, whenever I run a fever, I always sit in a tub of lukewarm water...it will probably feel like ice water on your skin...but it works...do that every few hours and your temp should come down. that's what my mom did to me all the time when I was little to get my fevers down without drugs. Hope this helps! 

xx


----------



## Drazic<3

opticalillus5, I am glad everything went well at your scan darling. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Apaton, good luck darling. Could it be from sex or something? Will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## gde78

Oh I hope it all goes OK tomorrow Apaton. Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## apaton

thanx ladies no,no sex im too scared lol i dont know why it keeps happening :( x


----------



## LittleAurora

kitty...I went for a scan yesterday to look for a cyst and they showed me the baby with out me even asking! so hopefully they will do the same! the only other thing is they had to do it vaginally! YUCK!!


----------



## elmaxie

Oh Apaton I hope everything is ok tomorrow! Just you rest and put your feet up! So glad they got you in asap too!

Thinking of you!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## apaton

thanx im quite lucky that they take you in soo fast :) x


----------



## Brownsie

Try not to worry Apaton, take it easy and put your feet up, I have had that to deal with too. Have you had any pain? x x x x x


----------



## drea2904

Hope all goes ok tomorrow apaton.xxx


----------



## hajis-sweetie

After a lot of chasing and hitting brick walls, I finally have my first midwife appointment!! I am so pleased, was thinking i'd been forgotten about!


----------



## LittleAurora

fingers crossed for you girls and their wee babies that need it!! xx


----------



## apaton

thanx ladies: :hugs:

brownsie i had pain last wed till friday like a shooting pain but it eased off i had it for about 5 mins last nite, spoke to midwife and she said as long as theres blood so when it happened today i just phoned epu, the midwife had put me foward a wee so i should be ten weeks preg xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Teeny Weeny said:


> Fish and Chips..you are in the SE...does that mean London?? I just never seem to notice anyone that lives anywhere near close to me! x

Hi Hun, nope.. but not far (I used to live in London). I'm the other side to you, in Bucks. Where abouts in Kent do you live? I used to travel there for work quite a bit. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

gde78 your post made me laugh! I've been having erotic dreams as well but just about my dh!! Thanks for your comment about the placenta taking over. My appetite is slowly coming back and I was beginning to get worried.

opticalillus5, that's great news about your scan! I can't wait to see a picture.

apaton.. sorry to hear about the blood. I have everything crossed for your scan tomorrow. My sister told me on Sunday that it was quite common to bleed around week 10 so maybe that's what's happening with you?

Yay to your mw appointment hajis-sweetie!


----------



## apaton

thanx fish and chips i read that when i googled it,(along with the bad stuff ) my midwife thought i was a week further on which would make me exactly ten weeks today,my ohs away to footie so my baby and bump addiction is through the roof tonight lol xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

apaton said:


> thanx fish and chips i read that when i googled it,(along with the bad stuff ) my midwife thought i was a week further on which would make me exactly ten weeks today,my ohs away to footie so my baby and bump addiction is through the roof tonight lol xx

Oh well that sounds promising then! Will keep everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## maybebabee

Apaton - good luck to you! keep us posted....will keep my fingers crossed for you xxxx

i had my first scan today too @ 9 weeks. baby measured 9w1d, so all is good. beanie was doing a little dance for me, arms and legs moving all over the place. i had convinced myself something was wrong so I cried like a baby (haha) when I saw beanie moving. i will post scan pic when i can figure out how to use the scanner. lol.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yay can't wait maybebabee! Congratulations. x


----------



## maybebabee

Apaton - good luck to you! keep us posted....will keep my fingers crossed for you xxxx

i had my first scan today too @ 9 weeks. baby measured 9w1d, so all is good. beanie was doing a little dance for me, arms and legs moving all over the place. i had convinced myself something was wrong so I cried like a baby (haha) when I saw beanie moving. i will post scan pic when i can figure out how to use the scanner. lol.


----------



## apaton

thax maybebabee glad it all went well for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Asher

Congrats to all the stars with good scans, fab news. Love it!!

Good luck tomorrow apaton.... I bled LOADS when I was PG with Archie, and then quite a lot with Jack too. With Archie it was due to a very sensitive cervix as I had had some abnormal cells treated a couple of years before. It was horrible, but I had lots of scans. There was never any proper pain, just lots of bleeding. It didn't happen with Jack until after 20 weeks, but the first time it was from about 7 to about 28. Fingers crossed it's something simple for you. Big old hugs.

I am really struggling at the moment to find ANY energy in the evenings, I just have none. I log on and have a nosy round, but have no energy to type. It's bad! I usually am an internet addict and now I just want to sleep!! But I am having vivid dreams, not erotic ones unfortunately - last night I woke up crying cos I dreamt that some woman was stalking me, then she decided to try and take my place in my house and she was trying to stab me!! How weird! I hope for some rude ones tonight instead!!


----------



## Asher

Congrats to all the stars with good scans, fab news. Love it!!

Good luck tomorrow apaton.... I bled LOADS when I was PG with Archie, and then quite a lot with Jack too. With Archie it was due to a very sensitive cervix as I had had some abnormal cells treated a couple of years before. It was horrible, but I had lots of scans. There was never any proper pain, just lots of bleeding. It didn't happen with Jack until after 20 weeks, but the first time it was from about 7 to about 28. Fingers crossed it's something simple for you. Big old hugs.

I am really struggling at the moment to find ANY energy in the evenings, I just have none. I log on and have a nosy round, but have no energy to type. It's bad! I usually am an internet addict and now I just want to sleep!! But I am having vivid dreams, not erotic ones unfortunately - last night I woke up crying cos I dreamt that some woman was stalking me, then she decided to try and take my place in my house and she was trying to stab me!! How weird! I hope for some rude ones tonight instead!!


----------



## apaton

thanx asher my app is at 2:20 so ill let u all know xxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Good luck Apaton hope it goes well for you.

I dreamt I was at a kids birthday party with DD and people had nicked her coat, gilet and boots which meant she would have been freezing on way home. I remember thinking that I was so angry that this lady had invited thieves to her house to nick kids clothes!!!


----------



## Cafferine

Sorry to Cazza and Loren for your losses, I'm sending my love. xxx


----------



## Cafferine

I went to work today after signing myself off for a week and was sick all morning there, not good when you need to serve customers food so I went to the doctors and he has signed me off for a week and i have some anti biotics for a UTI. I'm so tired aswell and have muscle like pains in the very tops of my thighs I dunno what thats about! Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## Loren

thanx to all the girls showing your support hopefully me and cazza will be back real soon and stick around!!!! lots of hugs and kisses and H&H pregs all round!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Good luck for today Apaton.

I have a new symptom drop in and my mouth tastes like arse! A gacky metalic type taste. It's horrific... like ear wax or something lol.

I hope to hear from my MW to have an appointmnt booked... my GPs receptonist said that should be the case. Joy x


----------



## elixir

OMG kitty excatly my prob! my mouth tastes like crap!!i cant even drink water, it tastes horriblei have started takin sips of cold milk, and i found that helps for a bit.


----------



## KittyVentura

I'm glad I'm not the only one. If anyone knows a miracle cure or something to help ease the gack taste I WILL marry you


----------



## Teeny Weeny

morning girls, anyone else having trouble with their clothes not fitting properly?!
I have my jeans on but they are so tight now- I can't believe I have put on weight already, however, I do know why...my addiction to eating junk food all day every day!!

I refuse to wear maternity clothes yet as their is no bump (just a bit fat!!)so I guess it will be dresses and skirts for the next few weeks. x


----------



## gde78

Teeny Weeny - I had exactly the same prob this morning. I was determined to get into a pair of trousers for work, but I've got huge since last week, and I broke the zip trying to do them up! Everywhere else is fine, but my tummy is really bloated. My old maternity clothes are too big yet so am in limbo land! How that's happened in a week I don't know. My OH couldn't believe it!

So last night I dreamt that my wedding was awful. The food was rank, the florist gave me a bouquet with carnations in (bleurgh hate carnations), and the cake was minature. I got so upset I dragged my OH into the venue grounds and had a fag (I don't smoke!) ... and all the guests were looking at me tutting cos I was pregnant! I woke up in tears at 5.30 and couldn't go back to sleep. So now I'm ready to drop! :sleep:

I'll have Ali McCoist back tonight please!

Good luck today Apaton. Thinking of you x


----------



## pinkribbon

1st september x x


----------



## LittleAurora

welcome ribbon!!


----------



## cazza22

Thanks again for all ur well wishes girls i still check up on u all daily :blush: just habit i guess?? Lovin hearing about all ur Crazy dreams lol :wacko:.
So happy for those of u that had good news at ur scans :happydance: and glad to hear all of ur bumps are growing and you cant ger in ur pants hahah:haha:!! I'll be back in a few months once ive had i little break from it all:thumbup:.

Just also wanted to send all my love and positive vibes to Apaton :kiss: ive got my entire body crossed babe i'll be checking up later to see if ur ok which im sure u will be :hugs: Lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## apaton

thanx cazza you are soo strong :hugs: cant wait to see you back when you are ready :) my app is at 2:20 so ill let you all know when im back :hugs: xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Caz, you are truly amazing. This will happen for you girl, it has to - when you are ready to try again know I will be at your side 110%, and if you need a friend now I am always just a PM away.

I am rubbish today. My last baby grew wings at 9+6/10weeks so I am going out of my mind, and just as if to torment me I am getting weird stabby pains on and off when I move. Not like any pain I have had before. Also, I don't feel sick at all today. I have been slowly getting better and it's probably just that, but I am a wreck really. In two minds as to wether to ring the midwife or not.

:hugs: all round -x-


----------



## elmaxie

Afternoon!

Apaton I hope everything went well at your scan:hugs:Will be back later to see how you are.

Well I had a reasonably good nights sleep lasat night, was in bed asleep by 10pm. Woke at 3am by son but asleep by 4am and he woke at 8am and Hubby who was already up took him and I slept until 11:30am:blush: BUT I am still shattered! I havent done much today just went out for some lunch and did a little (and I mean little) bit of house work.

No sickness but a bit queasy in the morning until I eat breakfast.


Hope everyone is doing well!

Emma.xx


----------



## ladykara

im due 25th Sep until otherwise told on my 12 week scan..please add me x


----------



## apaton

hi ladies thanx for all your support :) well good news today baby was fine kicking its wee legs, they have dated me 9 + 5 but ssaid it could change again lol, they took swabs and sample to see where bleeding came from ive got a wee pic ill put on later :happydance: xxx


----------



## cazza22

I am so pleased ur ok hun i just came on to check on you . Take care babe x x x x


----------



## apaton

thanx cazza :hugs: stay strong xxxxxx


----------



## elmaxie

Yay!!:happydance:

I am so pleased you had good news! ANd I hope the discover where the bleeding is from too.

Awww cant wait to see your little pic!

Emma.xx


----------



## Blob

Thats great news Apaton :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

hope your all well ladies x


----------



## LittleAurora

great news!!! bet your over the moon!


----------



## Brownsie

Great news Apaton!!1 Thats good they have done some tests as well. I have my MW appointment on Friday! YAY! Can't wait! What happens at the meeting? Anyone know? Do I need to take a wee wee sample?
x x


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news apaton! I've very happy for you. Cazza.. I have to second what the other ladies are saying. You are truly amazing for being so strong. x

Drazic - I'm also getting weird stabbing pain today. It's quite low down and to the right. Hope it's ok. x


----------



## LittleAurora

yes brownsie take a wee sample!


----------



## Moomad

Hello! Apparently mine's a September baby- estimated for the 15th. I haven't had my dating scan yet but just wanted to come and say hello :)


----------



## readyforbaby

Welcome ladykara and moomad! 

Apaton- YAY!

Cazza- you are such a special soul, thanks for your continued support even as you are where you are - we are blessed you are with us on this board and I am so excited for your return to this journey. I know it will be soon :)

As for me - so so excited/nervous for my ultrasound on Friday. I am feeling no sickness whatsoever and haven't - keep thinking it will come soon, but worries me that nothing so far... and really, not a lot of changes. I just hope everything is ok!


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh Apaton! What a little figher you have! So happy to see some good news for you xx


----------



## Asher

Yay Apaton! Fab news!! So nice to hear. xx

I am having some weird stabbing/pulling stuff going on today. I think a little bit of it could be coming from my bowel!! I am having poo issues with this pregnancy, sorry TMI I know! 

I hate how we get these weird things to throw us off course! It's never easy!


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies... Thank you all so, so much for your congrats and advice about my temp. Sorry I haven't been on for a while to reply to your posts - I have been reading them, but I have a blackberry curve which I go on to check up on the forum and it's a pain to type on - the buttons are SO small! 

The doc also suggested paracetamol, but apart from that he was a bit of an ass. He kinda looked at me as if to say 'you've taken up an appointment because you've got a cold?!' and told me to self-cert myself for being off uni. I hate it when healthcare professionals make you feel silly because you're concerned about your baby! He wasn't my usual GP (it was a last min appointment) and I didn't like him one bit. 

I've also tried the lukewarm bath thing.. thanks again for the advice ladies. I feel like I'd be quite happy to pull my nose off at the mo - I've spent all day in bed with my poor DD - she's only 4 and has the same thing. So it's been a case of disney dvds, sandwiches, and as much chocolate as we could manage in bed. At least she can have a little more medication than me to help her feel better. I was gutted when i read the back of the olbas oil packet... It's a no go. 

HUGE congrats to maybebabee and apaton - what great news! Can't wait to see your pics too... I'm having issues with my scanner so gonna get OH to sort it tomorrow - no tearing him away from the football tonight!

Drazic - I sooo know what you mean about the paranoia. My first bub measured 16mm when it stopped growing - the same as this one now. I went to 12 weeks before I started to even think something was wrong, so I'm still a bit apprehensive even though I had a great scan Monday and I have no real reason to be. Now that I had the scan monday (and I was dated at over 8 weeks), I can't have one at 12 weeks through the NHS. I have been offered a nuchal (sp?) scan for downs, but we have decided against it. So, I'm now looking into a place where I can get a private one done near wakefield/leeds. I've found one for £85 - has anyone had one near here cheaper? I just want a final check at 12 weeks(ish) before we announce it to the world! 

Hope you're all feeling a damn sight better than me tonight (ok... so maybe i'm just the world's worst poorley person lol). 

xXx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys, i've been absent for. While as I have been too god dmn tired at night to go on my computer. Feeling generally rubbish ok the time it dies dwn during the day and then starts agin in the evening. I had my first midwife ppointment yesterday and she was really nice. She is about the same age as me and really friendly. She us coming round to visit me t home next week... Prob to hve a nose t me house!!! LOL. I'm booked in fir my 16 week app and once I see her on friday she will sort out my 12 week scan. She he put me as 8 week today. So I think I might chnge my ticker.

To my bump buddy angie 79 - sorry to hear your bad news. I popped on a couple of days ago for a short while just to catch up and saw your post. It happened to me last time at 6 week so I know exctly wht you are going through. If you need someone to tlk to just drop me a pm. Xxxxx


----------



## Brownsie

Optical, sorry your feeling crappy still!!! Had a bloody cold now for about a week, got just sore throat now.... wish it would go away!!!! 
x x x


----------



## apaton

hey my new scan pic should now be my avatar stupid camera flash made it go funny 
ashley xx


----------



## LittleAurora

too cute!!


----------



## maybebabee

Apaton - SOOOOOOO happy for you hun, you and bean are fighters!


----------



## QueSeraSera

my EDD is September 9th :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Yay! 6 weeks today!

At what point did you ladies all start to relax?


----------



## apaton

i havent kitty yet lol maybe after my 12 week scan , congrats on your 6 weeks :happydance: xx


----------



## mama2connor

Kitty, i've had two scans and i'm 8 weeks 3 days yet still can't relax. Especially as my twins died in second tri when i was pregnant so i try to be extra cautious xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Morning ladies!

Happy 10 weeks today to those due on 2nd!! I haven't been on much lately, mainly because I'm still really sick but also because we are moving house in less than a fortnight! We decided to rent a bigger place now that we have a baby on the way and it's all gone through pretty quick. Exciting, but not what you need when you are so sick. Well, I was intending to go back to uni and placement this week. I saw the doc last Friday and he wanted to sign me off again but I said no as I was worried about uni. However, I attempted to go in for a meeting with my mentor yesterday and threw up twice on the way there! My spoke to my tutor this morning and she has said to get another note and not to worry about uni as I'll get mitigating circumstances anyhow. Sooo, another trip to the docs for me then! I hope it lets up soon as I really want to complete the course this year and don't want to defer until next year.

Anyway, how is everyone doing? I was so sorry to hear of the losses over the past week or so. I hope everyone is doing ok.

Em xx


----------



## Drazic<3

opticalillus5 - I am sorry you are feeling so stressed hun, I guess it is only natural. I know I could request an EPU scan but I have decided not to after much deliberation. I know my sickness is subsiding and I have been getting these pains but I am trying to remind myself that it is totally normal to start to lose sickness between 9-11 weeks as the placenta takes over. Also, round ligament pains are so common between 3-4 months. The only reason I would really be going in is because of a date and really, I don't think its the right thing to do for me. (basically, I am too scared!) and I already have my NT coming up in 17 days, so not too long to wait to find out. :hugs:

Fishandchips - sorry to hear you have been getting it too hun, it sucks! Google (I know, my bad!) seems to think it is just round ligament pain which can start over the 3-4 months. babycentre describes it as a pain which moves up (normally on the right but not always) which would be in line with a high bikini line? Which is normally worse after moving quick. That sums it up for me, could it be that? 

Apaton - I am really pleased for you darling. You are living the miracle I know so many girls including myself have wished for :hugs:

Happy 10 weeks 2nd Sept girls!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I was just about to say double figures, Yay!!! And a quarter of the way through!!

Hope all you girls are well this morning. xx


----------



## gde78

Congrats Apaton. I'm really pleased for you!

Sorry you're feeling crap still Opticalilus... I have no good news for you. I still have a cold from 2 weeks ago! It's a lingerer! And Ellie has it too :(

And welcome newbies!

Well, we've all been called to a big meeting today so I should know how safe my job is after 12.00 - I'll let you know. Not very exciting or babytalk, but it's making me feel a bit sick now! Not quite as brave as I was on Monday!


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> Hi guys, i've been absent for. While as I have been too god dmn tired at night to go on my computer. Feeling generally rubbish ok the time it dies dwn during the day and then starts agin in the evening. I had my first midwife ppointment yesterday and she was really nice. She is about the same age as me and really friendly. She us coming round to visit me t home next week... Prob to hve a nose t me house!!! LOL. I'm booked in fir my 16 week app and once I see her on friday she will sort out my 12 week scan. She he put me as 8 week today. So I think I might chnge my ticker.
> 
> To my bump buddy angie 79 - sorry to hear your bad news. I popped on a couple of days ago for a short while just to catch up and saw your post. It happened to me last time at 6 week so I know exctly wht you are going through. If you need someone to tlk to just drop me a pm. Xxxxx

hi hun glad you are ok and everything is going well

its been just over a week and i'm just starting to feel a bit more normal although i now have decided to wait for a while so i can go over or at least deal with it all

xx


----------



## Mama Duck

Hi ladies,can I have my edd changed please? I calculated it to be 27th September but after having an early scan this morning at the EPU I now have a new edd for the 30th September. Thankyou x


----------



## MrsJ08

Apaton - great news, what a fighter you have.

Welcome to all the new people :hugs:

I had a bad day yesterday, my nausea has eased off but I keep getting a pain like a stitch in line with my belly button on my right hand side. I know it's probably stretching pains or something but I've managed to get myself really worked up about it. I've been having a few days of self doubt, what if something is wrong, what if I'm a rubbish Mum etc etc. I'm feeling a little better now as I finally talked to DH about it last night and he reassured me. I just wish I could fast-forward to my 12 week scan. I have got my first MW appointment a week tomorrow so I am hoping I will feel better after that.

Hope everyone else is well?

x

p.s Angie and Cazza you are both so courageous, I admire you both x


----------



## Cafferine

MrsJ that sounds more like your appendix, sounds too high up for it to be pregnancy related. xx


----------



## wantingno.2

Could you move me to 14th instead of 13th i got put back a day at my scan. Thanks


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*I'm due Sep 23rd thanks x*


----------



## Blob

I'm so annoyed that still NOBODY has got back to me...:grr: I dont get my booking in appointment until i'm freaken 13 weeks and then have to wait atleast 2 weeks after that for my '12' weeks scan where i will be over 15 weeks :hissy: :hissy: I know its really stupid but i hate that i have to wait that long to find out whether the beany has even survived :nope:

Tho on plus not so exited am at the start of the month :happydance: Last time i was the 28th and everyone passed before me boooo :haha:


----------



## MamaBird

Happy 10 weeks to all the ladies due on the 2nd!!!
A few more weeks and we'll be in 2nd Tri!!!!

xx


----------



## gde78

Well not good work news ladies. They're closing our site down. We could be moved to another site, so dependent on what site it is reflects whether we'd get redundancy (if it's too far) or nothing if it's close and we'd have to travel. Well as I don't drive, I wouldn't want to travel, so I'd be jobless, no redundancy package. Just gonna sit tight for a while and see what happens.

Not sure what to do about telling work I'm pregnant now. Does it affect redundancy or not? I was going to tell them after my 12 week scan, but I don't know what to do... any ideas anyone?


----------



## TigerLady

Blob, are you not offered NT scans if you wish?? :huh: Won't it be too late for one by the time you even get your first scan? How do they reconcile that??


----------



## readyforbaby

Well unfortunately, I think I am getting ready to miscarry. Yesterday and today my symptoms disappeared and today my temperature took a huge drop (about .7). I totally don't feel pregnant anymore (not that I did to begin with feel a lot, but now, absolutely nothing). I am sorry to have to report the bad news and I feel so at a loss for why this is happening again and what it means. I really thought this was going to be a happy year but so far it is devestating.


----------



## MrsJ08

GDE78 - you absolutely have to tell your HR department that you are pregnant. The reason being is that even if it has no bearing on them making you redundant you can argue that it is the reason that they are doing it. I was made redundant a couple of years ago when our Icelandic parent company collapsed. Despite being owed £12k in redundancy I only got statutory of £500 because the company was put into administration. If they are closing your site but the company is still in operation you will be entitled to redundancy pay and statutory maternity allowance when the baby is born. Despite our company being in administration the three women that were pregnant that were made redundant were the only ones who managed to get compensation. Although I have a law degree I'm not an employment lawyer but on what I have witnessed that would be my advice.

Cafferine - thanks. It's right on the side of my body so too far over to be my appendix. It seems to have eased off a bit now. I just think it's general aches and pains and could even be related to my lingering cold.


----------



## TigerLady

R4B -- symptoms going don't mean you are getting ready to miscarry. It is really really common for them to wax and wane. Basically, you get a surge in hormones and your symptoms go haywire... then you adjust and they go away until the next surge. 

As for your temp. Don't ever take one temp to mean much. I know you know that, but I am reminding you! :hugs: STOP temping now!!! Seriously. It will only make you crazy.

Have faith... the chances are still good that your bean is okay. You have a scan tomorrow, right? Just hang in there for that!


----------



## MrsJ08

readyforbaby - try and stay positive babe - my symptoms have fallen away the last week or so and your not far behind me. There have been some really sad stories on this thread over the past few days which I think can make you worry excessively and become a little paranoid. You could just be about to come down with an illness, it may have nothing to do with the baby at all. Best of luck xx


----------



## gde78

Thanks MrsJ08 - I appreciate you getting back to me! Sorry you didn't get your redundancy package though.

ReadyforBaby - hey hon. I'm sorry you feel like this. Why don't you call your midwife or local EPU and tell them you feel like this. Surely the could do a scan? I felt like this a few weeks ago, and everything was fine, so maybe you're just going to be lucky and not get any symptoms!

Sorry R4B - just read you're having a scan tomorrow. I'm sure it will be OK! Just try and relax and enjoy it. Big hugs x


----------



## Drazic<3

readyforbaby - try not to panic darling, I have had periods like that too, and now my symptoms are really starting to wane and I know it's normal but it still panics me! It really doesn't mean you will m/c - symptoms come and go and some people don't have them at all. :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Hugs readyforbaby, hopefully this is just a wane before you get a surge again, my symptoms are definitely coming in surges at the moment. 

Sorry to hear the work stuff going on gde78, that's not what you need at the moment! I hope things sort themselves out for the best for you.

MrsJ08, I had exactly the same discomfort as you described, but on my left side, yesterday. It went as the day went on and has not been back today, but I am generally full of aches and pains. I think the ligament thing is kicking in early for me.

I've had a busy day today even though I've not been at work. I need to try and get my bum in gear to walk the dogs for an hour soon enough, cos I have no energy for a swim. Is it bedtime yet?.......


----------



## readyforbaby

Thanks for all the support ladies. I just talked to a nurse at the hospital and she sounded pretty discouraged with on more breast tenderness and the temperature drop. They don't think they can get me in today but she is going to call me back. I have really been trying to stay positive but I fear I already know what the reality is. I will keep you posted. 

To top it off I am planning my friends baby shower for her with her mom and we just got off the phone. She was telling me how she never expected her daughter to get pregnant so fast after starting to try and how she really believes things happen when they should and when people have the ability to love a baby it will come to them. She was saying that life has its own plan and we are blessed when it is meant to be. She then went on to say she knows we are having problems ttc and that maybe we are trying too hard and that I am not in the right place (mentally- because I am coming up on the anniversary of my father's death). I think she was trying to come from a good place with it really upset me even more.

Anyways, thanks again for the love. I will let you know as I find out.


----------



## TigerLady

:dohh: I can't believe she said that to you. :shock: I know she meant well... but it is really easy for those that have had good experiences TTC to say something as daft as "A baby comes when you are ready to love it." :dohh: :dohh:

I know many ladies are more than ready to love a baby and still cannot have one. :(

I really hope you are wrong about this one, hon. :hugs: Keep us posted.


----------



## apaton

ready for baby hope you get the reassurance your after :hugs: 

hope everyone else is ok :) xxxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Ready for Baby, I will be thinking of you. Just try to stay positive as it doesn't mean the worst...I know from very recent experience!!

FX'd for you my love and I hope all is good news tomorrow. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck readyforbaby. I have everything crossed for you and your little one.

Drazic.. yep I was wondering if my pains could be that. I hope so. They are not so bad today, although are still there.

gde78, sorry to hear your news. I may be facing redundancy in a few weeks and I haven't been there long enough for any payout :( Fingers crossed you will be ok. x


----------



## LittleAurora

sending good luck to all those who need it!!! XXXXX


----------



## Blob

Really hope you're wrong readyforbaby :hugs:

I have NO idea TL :nope: Its a pain in the butt really but i phoned them two days ago and they have not got back to me :grr:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blob she's right.. it's too late to have a NT scan at 14 weeks. That's so bad that they haven't got back to you. x


----------



## Mama Duck

Thankyou Fish&Chips for moving my date :)


----------



## elmaxie

ReadyforBaby I hope everything is alright and as tigerlady says its just your body is used to the surge in hormones....but I know how you feel about not feeling pregnant as I have had no symptoms bar extreme tiredness (which could be put down to my 1st week back at work) Hope you are proved wrong and that your little bean is there waving at you as strong as ever:hugs:

Well ladies as I just said I have no symptoms for the last few days bar extreme tiredness. No nausea, no sore boobs nowt. Trying not to worry too much and hope its just because I am so preoccupied with being back at work. 

Hoep everyone is ok. Am away to have my tea/dinner.

Emma.xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Elmaxie - we are almost the same days and I had a few days off recently. I felt sick as a dog all day today so try not to worry sweety :hugs:

Fishandchips - I have been the same today darling, I reckon that's all it is. 

Blob - that is terrible how you are being treated. You won't be able to have an NT scan then as it has to be in a close window, I think off the top of my head its like 11-13+6, anymore and they can't. Really out of order.


----------



## Drazic<3

Sorry, double post


----------



## TigerLady

Blob, did you want an NT scan? If you did, I would be hounding them everyday until they get it sorted. 

I hope they call you! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emma my symptoms have got a lot better, except tiredness, so hopefully it's just the norm for 9-10 weeks. 

No worries Mama Duck x


----------



## Drazic<3

It seems most of us between 9-10 are getting a bit of a break, so probably nothing to stress about. 

I am in a good mood this evening. Eating ice cream and got spotify on loud singing to random tunes. Apparently babies like singing. Bit early, but hey ho! :)


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Girlies,

What a sad week it's been. I'm so sorry to hear about the recent losses, my heart breaks for you all!

Readyforbaby-Try not to be concerned about symptoms. We are about the same "amount" pregnant and I've had practically NO symptoms this whole time (some breast tenderness, comes and goes, but that's it really). I'm actually really jealous of the girls getting sick as strange as that sounds! When I went for my 4 week scan they found nothing in my womb and I've been having pain and spotting so they were suspecting ectopic. I just got another scan on Tuesday and damn, it turns out there really is a baby in there after all measuring at 6+3! Didn't find out about hb but right on for ovulation so things are ok for now. Still no symptoms though, so weird. I really really hope everything is great with you and the baby, try as best as you can to relax. Good luck with the scan! :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hey Mystic. Long time no hear. How's things? x


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hey Fish,

I know, sorry, I was so bummed the last 10 days or so before the scan. I was so sure that something was wrong and when doc wrote on the u/s requisition, suspected ectopic I was having trouble making it through each day. I was (still am) having this weird pain in my lower abdominal left side, that moved to both sides but is now back to my left and spotting and with the empty womb @ 4+2 I was seriously expecting the worst! 

On Tuesday I had the scan, like I said, and the lab tech told me that the baby was where it should be measuring at 6+3 which is exactly what ovulation predicts so at least I know that on that day my quinoa was growing as it should. She also said there were no tears in the placenta and she couldn't see any good reason for the spotting, but she is just a lab tech not a doctor. I will have to wait for "official" results of the scan (lab techs are not legally allowed to say anything about what they see, but I think this one took pity on me) which I won't get til I see the dr on Monday, but for now I'm feeling better about things and the spotting has stopped again.

How are things with you, I can't believe you and so many other girls are 10 weeks now! You girls are almost out of 1st tri I'm sooo thrilled for you! Hope that the pains have calmed down for you, and that is all well with you, dh and little fish.


----------



## readyforbaby

*UPDATE*

So The hospital got me in today. They found a heartbeat @ 125 beats/minute! and said I am measuring @ 6 weeks and 2 days which would give me a September 28th due date but will probably go by IUI date, making it 1 day earlier. I am in shock, but so overwhelmed with feeling grateful! They did think it a little strange that my temp dropped, my breasts are no longer tender and no nausea but said I am on track and all looks as it should. They said it should be between 4 and 6 mm (I believe) and was 4.7... and sitting exactly where it should! I am so happy and can't believe it :)


----------



## NurseKel

That is such wonderful news! I am so glad you got in and had your mind put at ease. Best wishes for a continued happy and healthy 9 months! We are due almost the same day! LOL


----------



## readyforbaby

Thank you and yes... what a relief! When is your first scan?


----------



## NurseKel

I don't have an appt until the 17th at which time they will do my first scan. We are so excited and can't wait!!! It just feels like time is dragging. LOL


----------



## readyforbaby

I know what you mean. I get to schedule one more appointment in about another 2 weeks and I already can't wait!


----------



## TigerLady

Aww!!!! R4B!! That is such wonderful news!!! I didn't realize this was an IUI baby! That makes it even more of a miracle. And that is a great hb for how far you are!! Otter's was only 75 at 6+1, and he is here and fine. So, I think your little beanie is a real fighter and here to stay! :dance:


----------



## mysticdeliria

That's GREAT news ready4baby, so glad to hear that your baby is strong and doing well!


----------



## elmaxie

What fab news to wake up to....am so pleased readyforbaby!:hugs:

Well yet again nothing with me...tired yet again altough Nathan slept from 7pm until 6:40am for the first time since our house move so hopefully his sleep is returning after his upheaval...unfortunately my OH was snoring like a stranded hippo so woke me about 4 times during the night:growlmad: oh and maybe sore boobs when I hit them or Nathan prods them.

See you later ladies.

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning ladies..
My head hurts sooo much, I have had this headache for 3 days. Everytime I woke up last night I was aware of the pain and due to this interrupted sleep I am now a bit moany!!!! 

Ready for Baby....That's great news, I knew it would be. 

The internet is an evil place and we all go searching looking for answers..the only ones I ever find are bad and cause me to panic so I try to stay away from googling my symptoms now!! 

Enjoy the rest of your day girls. x


----------



## apaton

Ready for a baby thats fab news :happydance: xxx


----------



## Jen2010

Hi everyone, i found out early jan that i was pregnant again (m/c @6wks 6days) and tbh just dunno how to feel at all. Im excited but completely expecting the worst which i know is the worst thing to do. Last time i had no symptoms at all but this time round iv been sick a few times in the morning and constantly feeling sick and my boobs have at least grown a cup size (oh is loving that lol) 
I saw the midwife at 7wks 6days and she just went through everything, gave me loads of useful info and vouchers for stuff, took my weight and then told me to go back for bloods the next week (yesterday). They took 5 bottles of my blood, i passed out and then was sick everywhere.. embarressing.com!! she said as iv been feeling sick and had morning sickness its quite common... felt like poo - then had to go to work for 11 hrs!brilliant! 
im 9 weeks tomorrow making my EDD 12th sept2mber. 
Me and my boyfriend havent told anyone at all, as last time we told people and then had to do the heartbreaking job of untelling people.. could not cope with the sympathy it made everything worse!! Tbh though the baby hadnt grew last time, there was a sac but no fetus, it had stopped growing and then dies and i had a natural m/c a few days ago. 
I've fallen pregnant both times whilst on the pill, we think my boyfriend just has super sperm lol! 
anyways thats my story,im 22,and looking forward to talking to everyone and sharing our journeys together... comme onnnn september babys! stick stick stickkkk!!! 


xxxxxx:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Boony

readyforbaby so pleased to hear your good news.

I've started buying stuff but only coz they were bargains lol i got a Icandy apple special edition from ebay for £500! Then i went to toys r us and looked in the baby section and they have tommee tippee electric steraliser kits with bottles and bottle warmer etc for £55 reduced from £120 they have slightly cheaper options aswell without the bottle warmer but i cant remember how much that was. So for anyone looking at tommee tippee stuff you should go and have a look. 

I have my booking in appointment on tuesday too so quite looking forward to that i should get my scan date shortly after that too. I already know my midwife i'll have the same one i had when my son was born and shes lovely.


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations 'readyforbaby' I'm so glad that it all went well for you. :happydance:


----------



## Asher

Aw readyforbaby I am so pleased for you! What brilliant news!!

My symptoms are so up and down at the moment. I am now going through a phase where when I wake up in the mornings I don't feel too bad, am starving hungry and need bran flakes, which I never normally eat! Then mid morning I start to feel nauseous and then that's on and off all day. I think I felt similar to this with the boys though, so maybe this is just how my body deals with pregnancy.

Hope everyone has a good and healthy day. x


----------



## MrsJ08

readyforbaby - great news ) I hope you will be able to relax a little bit now and step away from the evil that is google!

I'm feeling tired today but positive. Not a lot happening on the symptom front. Indigestion and boob pain is about the sum total of it. I had a letter today asking why I hadn't booked my antenatal appointment (I had it's next Friday!) so I had a bit of a panic. Turns out is was an admin error and they hadn't updated the choose and book system. I'm so hyper at the moment that something little like that sent me into a bit of a tail spin. 

I've got a bit of problem and wondered whether anyone has any advice. My Dad is coming to London tomorrow with my evil step-mother to see my step-sister. I had a call from him last night asking if I would look after my step-niece with him in the afternoon. I don't know what to do as my Dad doesn't know I'm pregnant and I honestly don't think I can spend a few hours on my own with him and not tell him. I also don't want to see my step-mother or step-sister. DH thinks I should make an excuse not to go but I feel guilty. I'm going to be tight for time as I have a course in the morning and won't be home till 1pm. It will take me 40 mins to get to my Dad and 40 mins to get back and I have to be home by 5pm latest as I've made plans with my friend. What would you do?

Just realised the time better dash. Have a nice day ladies x


----------



## Drazic<3

readyforbaby, excellent news. Congrats hun!

Sorry for the TMI, but as anyone else has a big increase in discharge recently? It's gross! :rofl:


----------



## KittyVentura

Awww, 

After a few days of bed news I'm so glad we've had a few lots of good news again.

I hope you're all well today ladies and babies. I'm in agony with my boobs today - Can't even bear to wear my normal "cross body" satchel bag thing which is a shame. Oh Well.

Oh and my OH's Mum and Dad (who BTW are called Rose and Jim... and their house is named the Old RagDoll lol) bought me a present yesterday which is this awesome day by day guide to pregnancy and some tiny Pooh Bear booties. It feels so so real and exciting now I have a pair of booties. Lol!


----------



## LittleAurora

great news all round yay!!

I cant beleive im 10 weeks already its flying in! and only 5 more days untill my next scan!! WHOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## elmaxie

KittyVentura said:


> Awww,
> 
> 
> Oh and my OH's Mum and Dad (who BTW are called Rose and Jim... and their house is named the Old RagDoll lol) bought me a present yesterday which is this awesome day by day guide to pregnancy and some tiny Pooh Bear booties. It feels so so real and exciting now I have a pair of booties. Lol!

Oh my god thats so funny!! The Rose and Jim part and the old rag doll...not the pooh booties they sound well cute!!


----------



## TigerLady

Drazic -- yep! Loads of creamy cm! :wacko: I had it last time, too. It's very common. Expect it to last! And then add wee leaking and such by sometime toward then end of second tri. :dohh: 

Everyone (including me at first) gets all excited about no AF for 9 months... but don't realize that you will have LOADS of other stuff coming from that area that will more than make up for it! :grr:


----------



## KittyVentura

elmaxie said:


> KittyVentura said:
> 
> 
> Awww,
> 
> 
> Oh and my OH's Mum and Dad (who BTW are called Rose and Jim... and their house is named the Old RagDoll lol) bought me a present yesterday which is this awesome day by day guide to pregnancy and some tiny Pooh Bear booties. It feels so so real and exciting now I have a pair of booties. Lol!
> 
> Oh my god thats so funny!! The Rose and Jim part and the old rag doll...not the pooh booties they sound well cute!!Click to expand...

I know! They are such wonderful people too. See Ian and i have only been together 6 months and baby panda quite unexpected... yet they, knowing how I'm not close to my own family, have well and truly welcomed me as a daughter. 

Did someone mention leaking pee? My La senza undies are shaking at the very thought


----------



## Emzywemzy

Teeny Weeny said:


> Good morning ladies..
> My head hurts sooo much, I have had this headache for 3 days. Everytime I woke up last night I was aware of the pain and due to this interrupted sleep I am now a bit moany!!!!
> 
> Ready for Baby....That's great news, I knew it would be.
> 
> The internet is an evil place and we all go searching looking for answers..the only ones I ever find are bad and cause me to panic so I try to stay away from googling my symptoms now!!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day girls. x

I have also had a 3 day headache and last night was the worst! I was up being sick for 3 hours (even though there was nothing left in my stomach!) and was awake for the rest of the night with the headache. It seems to be letting up a bit now which I am sooo glad about! I hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## Blob

Congrats readyforbaby thats great news :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## readyforbaby

Thanks girlies! I am finally beginning to enjoy where I am at and it feels wonderful.

I am sorry for those of you having headaches, discomfort, etc. but it serves as a constant reminder of how blessed we all truly are.

I am definitely going to quit googling my lack of symptoms and assuming something is wrong.

xox


----------



## cat81

Hi Ladies,
Haven't checked in for a few days and it is lovely to come back to some great news. Readyforbaby, Congratulations - I am so pleased that you have a lovely healthy little bean. x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks Tiger, it just seemed to go up a notch today which worried me! Between that an the wind and the burps and the spots I feel REALLY glam! Though it's worth every single second for bubs :)


----------



## drea2904

Fantastic to hear some good news, i have some aswell:) I got an early scan and lilbean is doing fine!!!! never got heartbeat, back again in 3 weeks for another to see more, the pic is so tiny but at least my mind at rest for now!!

Hope all this good and happy news continues and my heart still goes out to all the september stars who have not have not had such good news.xxxxx


----------



## apaton

drea glad all is good :happydance:

Drazix when i was at epu and they done my internal thing :blush: they said i had incresed discharge which is completley normal, must have been bad for them to see in the 5 mins they where there :rofl: xxx


----------



## Blob

^^ :rofl:


----------



## Brownsie

Hello lovely ladies!!!

Hope all is well, went to Mid Wife today for my booking appointment, all went well. Did some test etc... She put my date as 3rd September, (but my scans are showing a EDD of 10th) so I'm sticking with the 10th, at least I get to see my bubby a little earlier!!!

To be completely honest, I am feeling the worst I have felt since being pregnant. I am soooooo tired at feeling like I dont even wanna get out of bed!! LOL.

But its all for a good reason!!! I will soldier on through!!! He He!!! 

Don't seem to be craving much at the moment??? 

Love and hugs and stuff 

x x x x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I finally have my dates through! :happydance:

Midwife booking appointment on 23rd Feb (12w+5)
12 week nuchal scan on 24th Feb (12w+6).

I am glad it is all booked, but it feels like ages away. I am so impatient and everything is just wait, wait, wait!!! lol

I know when it comes round I will be worrying myself silly, but right now I just want it to hurry up!!!! :wacko:

xx


----------



## Choc1985

im estemated 7th sept (day b4 my bday hehe) 

got my 1st scan tues so will fing out 4 defo then lol 

congratulations to u all xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks Mystic. I'm so glad things went well at your last scan. I can only imagine how worried and distracted you must have been after the first one. It's actually a little crazy that they scanned you so early as it just made you worry unnecessarily. 

readyforbaby, I am so happy for you! Such good news. 

Emma - hope you and your little one settle down nicely in your new home soon. 

Welcome Jen - Apparently the nurses at our Drs surgery wont take blood from pregnant ladies as the passing out and being sick is common! Pregnant ladies have to now have it done at the hospital! My close friend was the same as you and was so worried with her 2nd pregnancy but all is good so far and she's well in to her 2nd trimester! Good luck hun and happy and healthy 9 months to you.

Boony, I can't wait to start buying things but I think we're going to wait until we know what sex it is. 

MrsJ08 - Make an excuse. You're pregnant and are allowed. I'm sure he'll understand when he finds out.

Belated congratulations on 10 weeks Little A!

Congratulations on your scan drea2904.

apaton.. what a strange thing for the epu people to comment on!!! Don't know what I would have said.. umm thank you?!! lol

Yey Teeny W for getting your dates though... at last!!!

xxx


----------



## xcited4mybump

morning ladies:kiss:

well i haven't been on in a couple of days,i just feel so ill all of the time.:nope:
although i'm finding if i eat something every 2 hours then i feel alittle better!well i've made my 1st appointment to go see the dr next week......i've been putting it off as i wanted to make it past 8 weeks before i started the ball rolling:flower:i think as soon as things get moving then being pregnant will feel so much more real:happydance:have a lovely day and hope you are all well:)


----------



## KittyVentura

Moring lovelies! How are we all feeling?


----------



## Brownsie

Hello Kitty!
Feeling ok this morning.... done NOTHING all morning!!! He He! You? 
x


----------



## elmaxie

Hey!

Well I feel like I have been out drinking all night and have the worst hangover today! My head is sore, I feel dehydrated and just bleurgh.

Just been to she shops for some fizzy fish and spicy transform a snaks....yumm!!!

As for today I am doing as little as possible too mayeb watch some tv and obviously entertain Nathan....another quite good night although he was set to get up at 04:50am!!BUT thankfully after 1/2 hour he went back to sleep until 7am when my OH got up with him:cloud9:

Hope everyone is well and has good plans for the weekend!

Emma.xx


----------



## doddy0402

Hi ladies.
Just wanted to let you know that I had a scan yesterday because I had 4 days of constant bleeding, and they have confirmed that bubs has died.
So gutted and really angry!! :cry:
everyday I am thankful for the beautiful son that I have been gifted, and maybe one day, he will be gifted with a brother or sister.
I wish all the luck in the world to all you girls, and will keep stalking this thread if thats ok!!
much love to all.x

Donna.


----------



## apaton

im soo sorry doddy :hugs: xxx


----------



## stmw

im so sorry doddy :(


----------



## angie79

doddy0402 said:


> Hi ladies.
> Just wanted to let you know that I had a scan yesterday because I had 4 days of constant bleeding, and they have confirmed that bubs has died.
> So gutted and really angry!! :cry:
> everyday I am thankful for the beautiful son that I have been gifted, and maybe one day, he will be gifted with a brother or sister.
> I wish all the luck in the world to all you girls, and will keep stalking this thread if thats ok!!
> much love to all.x
> 
> Donna.


Oh hun i'm so sorry :hugs:

xx


----------



## Shwhattam+1

Sorry for your loss. It's every mom to be's fear and when you hear that someone has had that fear become reality, it breaks your heart.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Doddy I am so sorry. Let me know if you would prefer me to take your name off the front list. Love to both you and your oh. x


----------



## JustmeupNorth

Estimated due date: 3rd September 2010 :)

Congratulations and good luck to everyong x x x x


----------



## cat81

So sorry to hear that Doddy. Take care of yourself. Love and hugs. x


----------



## Choc1985

sorry to hear that doddy sending big hugs to u and ur oh xxx


----------



## BLONDIE35

M/S has kicked in big time today!!!! I haven't had anything up to now apart from sore boobs thought it was gonna be the same as my last pregnancy. Keep gagging all the time which is not good but at least this shows that something's happening!! :sick::happydance:


----------



## apaton

aww blondie my symptoms have dissapeared im just sooo hungry theres no filling me lol xx


----------



## NurseKel

So sorry for you loss Donna. My thoughts are with you and your OH.


----------



## BLONDIE35

apaton said:


> aww blondie my symptoms have dissapeared im just sooo hungry theres no filling me lol xx

I'm feeling sick, gagging but also really starving. i'm glad that you're feeling better because sickness is absolute pants!!


----------



## apaton

yep sure is i hope it passes soon for u :) x


----------



## doddy0402

thank you so much for your thoughts.

I am swinging between being so angry that I can not think straight, and so numb, almost like none of this has even happened. I guess it will hit me soon.
I just have to keep my fingers crossed that our bad luck will end and we will get our healthy bubs one day.

and please do keep my details on the front page, would love to be able to look back on it and remember.

thankyou.x


----------



## Cafferine

I'm sorry for your loss doddy. Take good care of yourself. x


----------



## Elphaba

I had my early scan today and it went really well. We saw and heard the heartbeat!! They've dated me at 8w3d which is two days behind what I thought but it's only a couple of days so I don't mind.

It's so cool to see that there really is someone in there!


----------



## char63

Hiya, just wondering if anyoneelse has got constipation? Mines getting worse, my stomach is huge and I know it's not cos I'm eating more, I think it's due to just bloating and not going properly. I'm only 10 weeks gone, I must go get something for it tomorrow


----------



## elmaxie

Hey!

Oh Doddy I am so sorry to hear of your loss...thinking of you and your family!:hugs:

Re constipation I took fibogel during last pregnancy religiously and its was ok but didnt really do took much for me. I drank so much water I was swishing when I moved adn my cravings were fruit and veg and just couldnt get enough yet I was so bunged up. This time I havent been so bad and well havent had fibogel or eaten the amount of fruit veg I did the last time.:shrug:

If its real bad go to GP and they can give you something stronger if nothing over the counter works. 

Oh and remember to check with pharmasist whats ok for pregnant ladies:thumbup:

Emma.xx


----------



## LittleAurora

so srry to hear your news doddy :( xx


----------



## Asher

So so sorry to hear the news Doddy, I wondered why you hadn't been around so much. Big hugs honey. xx


----------



## Brownsie

Sorry to hear the news Doddy... keep your spirits up, and keep positive. 

I seem to be loosing my symptoms, I am trying not to worry, as I know this can be normal for the 9 weeker mark, anyone feel the same?

x x


----------



## bump230910

EDD -- 23rd Sep. x


----------



## Carley22

Wow - its just taken me 2 hours to catch up with everything on here - ive been off work for the past week with flu and had thought to myself that there would be a lot of news its just such a shame that so much of it was sad. 

Well, Im finally getting my sickness, still not been sick but my goodness ive felt sick every minute of every day. My boobs are going to hell for the pain they have put me through. 

I had my scan dates through for 4th March which would make me 11+5 i think! Which is good but still feels like a lifetime away!! 

Bump230910 - Congratulations - how is your pregnancy going? 

I hope there is some cute scans coming up on here - could do with some cheering up.

Also, i have a bit of a work problem. there is this one woman who has been off for the last 10 weeks and she makes our lives so miserable - we all put complaints in this time last year and she was removed from the office for 6 months which was bliss in that time one of the girls in the office became pregnant and although it cant be confirmed that this was the cause she had a miscarriage as soon as this woman was sent back to our office. Now she's decided that she is coming back to work again on Monday and im so worried - i know its unlikely that she can do the same to me but she really stresses me out. All of the managers are aware of the problem she causes and are trying to get her out but as i work in the NHS everything has to be done by the book. I REALLY CANT DEAL WITH HER NOW!! What would you do (i have to sit right next to her) ?????????


----------



## Mummy2Asher

EDD 3rd sept :) thanks xx


----------



## readyforbaby

Doddy- sending you big hugs. I am so sorry. It is so sad and frustrating but I know you will be blessed again soon. 

Char- yes, I have been constipated. It is getting a little better but it is one of my few signs so silly as it may be, I try to take it as a byproduct... but um, yeah, it sucks. I haven't taken anything, just hoping it somehow gets better!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Elphaba, do you want me to change you EDD on the first page?

Carley22, I'm not sure what to suggest. Can you get a desk divider so that if she wanted to talk to you, she would have to walk around? Otherwise speak to your manager and explain about your pregnancy and that she stresses you out. Maybe they could move you? x


----------



## Dolly.

Hi, I forgot to say last week, my due date was moved forward a day from my scan, from the 14th to the 13th x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Changed for you want2beamummy x


----------



## MrsJ08

Donna - so sorry for your loss. Take Care of yourself.

Elphaba - so glad your scan went well - I'll check out your journal in a min for full details.

Carley - I am assuming that this women isn't your line manager or senior to you? I would have a word with your boss and under the circumstances asked to be moved. If it's not possible and she stresses you out that much, I would be tempted to go and see the doc and get signed off until your past the 12 week mark

I've been feeling a bit upset this morning as I woke in the night with really sharp stabbing pains in my stomach. It happened as I rolled over in bed but it seems like it was a one off. Last year I had a hip injury and have to have physio on it. Just before I got pregnant some of the pain started to come back accompanied by back pain. This has got progressively worse and at the moment my hips are in constant pain. I've been to the doctor and I'm being referred back to the physio but in the meantime I have to wait. I've looked it up and apparently something called "Pelvic Girdle Pain" is common in pregnancy, especially if you have had problems with your hips before. I just hope that is what it is and there is nothing wrong with the baby.


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! 3 days untill my scan!! whoo hoo!! too excited to see my baby lego again!

I have been feeling much better, ms is leaving me, still a bit constiated, and boobs are tender but nothing like before! 

How is every one else??


----------



## Asher

LittleA I am so jealous!! I am desperate to see if there is actually something in my belly now!!! Ha ha!! Although I have to say I think there must be going on the way my waist appears to be thickening this last week! Or I guess of course it could just be all the cake and tangfastic haribo I am eating!! 

I am fast approaching the 9 week mark now so that's good. My boobs are sooooo sore. Nighttimes are killing me, I think I may have to dig out the maternity bras and start sleeping in them. I have fibrocystic breasts to begin with, but my hormones are sending them crazy - so sore and lumpy bumpy. 

Still no proper MS for me, just nausea and hunger. The same things are making me retch, but I found a new thing to add to my list yesterday..... I was spooning out some leftover mashed potato into the dog's bowl and it hit me all of a sudden! So now I am off mash!!

Sundays mean work for me! So today I have to wash, clean, get stuff ready for school/work tomorrow..... and hubby has promised eldest son (who is currently prone to girlie tantrums) that we would go and buy him some new sticker books.... he wants to go to Borders, and I have just had to break the news that it shut down after Christmas. Oh joy!

Hope you all have a good, healthy day ladies, catch you around on the other side, ie this evening, after the madness!!!! x


----------



## needbabydust

my EDD is 26th Sept

h+h 9 months to all


----------



## KittyVentura

Doddy - So so so sorry for your loss love! We're here if you need us!

I'm peeing for Britain today! Yikes xx


----------



## LittleAurora

scrap that! threw my lunch up!! lol Sickness is still lerking!


----------



## ascotiel

Quick update on me. I must be about 8 weeks. I finally have my booking in appointment with the Midwife on Friday. 

I took myself off to the doctors last week as I was so uncomfortable with my uterus and all round that area and was gettin worried because I've not felt like this before with my previous 3 pregnancies. I have been feeling sick in the morning practically from conception and well before my af was due. I am now of course having ms. Oh joy. The doctor did a urine test and examined me and listened to my woes and then said all the signs were that the baby is very strong and there is a remote possibility that the strong symptoms could mean twins... So I nearly fainted. 5 children? LOL! ANyway I guess we'll see when I finally get my scan! She also mentioned it might be a girl - for a change - as I have 3 boys. But I won't get my hopes up! 

I've hurt my back as well which is so annoying. I went to Pilates as normal on Thursday and told my teacher there I was pregnant. I wanted it to be in confidence, but she got so over-excited and wouldn't let me do half the exercises that I'm sure the rest of the class had worked it out before the end of the lesson. When I got up at the end of the Pilates session the small of my back felt hot and when I woke up the next day it was really stiff and painful. If I hadn;t felt the heat at Pilates, I would be fretting, but no doubt I've pulled something. Its ironic that the teacher was adapting all the exercises and really molly-coddling me and for the first time ever I've injured myself. LOL!

Hugs to all 

Karon


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies!

Aw I would speak to your manager and ask to be moved away from the woman...surely if you put in complaints last year something better should have been done!

Well today I could eat for the world! I LOVE fizzy sweets (which isnt the best as I am likely to get gestational diabetes again so stuffing them in while I can!) I also team my eating with wretching...not the best combination but no actual sickness yet today!

I am that obsessed by food right now I have everything planned to eat and when...although the other night I made spag bols and then when hubby was on way home from work I took a dislike to it and made him get me macdonalds on the way back.:blush:

Does anyone have a pregnancy journal up and running? I keep thinking I should maybe start one but I am quite bad at updating them I dunno:shrug:

Emma.xx


----------



## Clartylou

Doddy - I am sorry to hear your news x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Asher said:


> LittleA I am so jealous!! I am desperate to see if there is actually something in my belly now!!! Ha ha!! Although I have to say I think there must be going on the way my waist appears to be thickening this last week! Or I guess of course it could just be all the cake and tangfastic haribo I am eating!!
> 
> I am fast approaching the 9 week mark now so that's good. My boobs are sooooo sore. Nighttimes are killing me, I think I may have to dig out the maternity bras and start sleeping in them. I have fibrocystic breasts to begin with, but my hormones are sending them crazy - so sore and lumpy bumpy.
> 
> Still no proper MS for me, just nausea and hunger. The same things are making me retch, but I found a new thing to add to my list yesterday..... I was spooning out some leftover mashed potato into the dog's bowl and it hit me all of a sudden! So now I am off mash!!
> 
> Sundays mean work for me! So today I have to wash, clean, get stuff ready for school/work tomorrow..... and hubby has promised eldest son (who is currently prone to girlie tantrums) that we would go and buy him some new sticker books.... he wants to go to Borders, and I have just had to break the news that it shut down after Christmas. Oh joy!
> 
> Hope you all have a good, healthy day ladies, catch you around on the other side, ie this evening, after the madness!!!! x

i cant fit into my size 14 jeans anymore, i have also what you could call a think 'belly'. LOL. It cant be just weight i have put on, because i am suffering with bad loss of appetite and siickess, although i am managing to force myself to eat enough to not lose too much weight. when i breathe in now, i still have thick belly, and a bump (ok not a proper bump) but a little bloat. I keep looking in the mirror wishing it to get bigger...grow...grow!!! LOL. has anyone posted any pics in the bump picture section yet? i noticed that people have been posting their pics in there from 6 weeks onwards in some cases, seems a bit early to me, but i guess its useful for comparison to future pics.


----------



## Charlii Lou

Im due the 9th september :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

welcome!


----------



## JustmeupNorth

Hey everyone! We're currently 10 weeks with our first. Our first appointment with the midwife is on the 17th of February and the wait is killing us! I am struggling to get my fiance to keep his mouth closed, he is so excited! I have had few symptoms, apart from I look forward to going to bed from the minute I wake up! Although, I have gone off bananas, which I usually love! :( Good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Hobnob

Hi all!

I feel confident enough to join this thread now. I'm 7 weeks today and my EDD is 26th September. We had an early scan this week as I was bleeding and we saw our little beanie's heartbeat flickering madly!


----------



## Clartylou

Hi

After some calculating etc it seems I may not be due in Sept afterall, but 2nd Oct. However, if it is okay with everyone I would like to stay here until my 12 week scan says otherwise. Is that okay?

Cx


----------



## ascotiel

That sounds okay to me :thumbup:


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hi guys,

i have a question which may be TMI, but should i be worried about orange discharge. I noticed it las time i went to the toilet and im not sure if its normal. I havent had any sort of discharge up to now, and i dont have any pains. Is this normal. It is very very light in colour, almost colourless but slightly orange. Please help.


----------



## elmaxie

Hey! Of course you can stay!!:hugs:

Emz my discharge has been so many colours it amazes me sometimes:blush: but if it smells etc etc go get checked incase of infection. Or talk to mw if your worried.

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

thankyou. i really hope it stays light and doesnt change at all, as i had similar thing last time with MC, darker though.... and then the dreaded bleeding. I have strong sickness so im hoping everything is good.


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies! 

Firstly, Doddy I'm so sorry for your loss. Hope to see you back soon :hugs: 

Congrats to Elphaba, Ready4baby, drea, and all the new spetember stars!!! I love seeing this thread grow so much (even if it does take FOREVER to cartch up on!). 

Well ladies, the dreaded cold has finally gone. Kinda. I called NHS direct the other night as I was so bad, and the got a GP to call me back (after the nurse). I had flu, but thankfully I could rule out swine flu as I had the jab back before I got pregnant (i've got asthma so was offered it sooner). I've still got a few sniffles, and my chest is still tight, but i've managed to write a 3,500 word assignment today so I can't be that bad. That said, I've had 2 extensions on it already, so i couldn't put it off any more - I HAD to be better! 

I'm still feeling almost constantly nauseaus, but am never sick (apart from the other day when I was ill - think that was because of the flu too). I don't feel like eating anything at all - there's nothing that I fancy. But once i'm eating it, I can keep it down (which is good for bubs I guess). 

I'm noticing that my trousers are getting a little tighter too... can't wait till i've got a proper bump. 

Emz, I wouldn't worry about the discharge honey. I've had all sorts of colours... Orange, pink, brown, and I think it's normal and to do with hormones and stuff. As long as theer are no cramps or bleeding, that's a good sign :thumbup:

I've got a full week ahead of me - gotta catch up on all the uni work i've missed over the last few weeks and I start my new placement at a new school on wednesday for 2 days. I was meant to start last week, but I had to call in sick. I explained to the woman who will be my mentor that I'm pregnant, so couldn't take much for the flu, and that I have morning sickness too. She seemed less that impressed... Fx it's just because she was having a bad day and not because she's one of those awful career-driven women who have no sympathy for pregnant ladies! 

Hope you're all doing well my lovelies. 

xXx


----------



## page3modella

I'm due 1st sept, i dont have morning sickness at all I love it  cant wait for my baby xx


----------



## Carley22

Thanks ladies for all of your advice - i dont think it'll be possible to be moved though so may have to see how it goes and if i get too stressed speak to my manager about it all and see if i can be signed off until im 12 weeks... 

Gld that everyone is doing ok and we'll be at the 12 week mark soon eh!!


----------



## sugartush08

I'm due Setp 21st


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies and welcome to the newbies

I hope everyone had a nice weekend? I've been feeling a little low and paranoid over the weekend as I've been having bad cramps. They seemed to have eased this morning and it does say in my book that cramps are common around 8 weeks so I'm hoping that's the explanation. I put a duvet on top of my sheet last night because of the hip pain I've been suffering and it did ease it enough for me to sleep for 3/4hours at a time before I had to turn over. I've got my midwife appointment on Friday so I guess that's a mini milestone to look forward to.

x


----------



## Cafferine

Ugh, stupid. I ring the doctors saying I haven't had my ultrasound letter through so they tell me to ring the hospital, I ring the hospital and they tell me I haven't been referred. Annoying. Hopefully it won't take too long now to get one through. I'm sat here with my sick bucket, a packet of roast chicken golden wonders and watching Dale Winton's SuperMarket Sweep!


----------



## Boony

ooooooh exciting my pram has just arrived!! I ordered the icandy apple special edition in black magic second hand from ebay for a really good price and i've just taken it all out the box and its in great condition minor scratches on the frame and wheels but its lovely cant wait to have baby to put in it :happydance:

and i have my booking in appointment tomorrow


----------



## Carley22

Cafferine i know the feeling, im sat at work trying not to chuck - i have a good metal bin next to me just incase. 

You must be ill watching supermarket sweep - although all that food would turn my stomach!


----------



## angie79

hi girls

i just thought i would pop in
how are you all - all the symptoms are coming out now i see 
buying prams already blimey - mind you if it was a good deal i probably would.
I'm doing alot better and now all the bleeding has stopped and the cramps i now feel alot more possitive - We are aiming to ttc on december this year so you never know i may still be a september star just the 2011 one's.
Hi to all the new people who have joined - congrats
I did laugh the other day - i was looking on the first tri bit and someone was talking about there craving for creme eggs :haha:

xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Angie
So nice to see you pop by :hugs: I think you are coping brilliantly, you are so strong! I'm glad you are feeling positive. Keep in touch xx


----------



## mixedmama

My estimated due date is September 23rd 

x


----------



## Carley22

Angie, i've gone off my creme eggs now but glad someone still craves them for me!! Well done for being so positive and im sure we will all keep up with your status next year to see how you are doing. 

You take good care of yourself and i look forward to December when you can start BDing again. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey ladies i'm back!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Urgh what a week it's been. On going into hospital i was told my dehydration was wosre than we had all realised so i was put on stat IV fluids for 2 days before they reduced it down to a litre bag over 6 hours (still a lot). I had antisickness injections (so now my legs are full of bumps & hurt to walk) as i didn't stop being sick until thursday. I'm on 2 lots of anti sickness tablets now, back on my PPI for my GORD, paracetamol for the kidney ache i have and also Thiamine as they were concerned i was becoming malnourished (apparently it's a supplement they give to anorexics!!!) until i'm well into my 2nd trimester.
They also scanned me to make sure bubba was ok & after a lot of emotional persuasion (mainly consisting of my husband not being there as the hospital was closed to all visitors due to the Norovirus so he couldn't see his own bubba) they gave me a picture which looks to be a tiny baby elephant haha (seriously it looks like it has a trunk & tusks) they didn't bother to explain it so i'm left guessing it's normal, oh & we have re-nicknamed the bubba 'Tufty' heehee. They also put me forward a week but said i might be even further at my dating scan (must change my ticker) which would explain the surge in vomiting.
Does anyone know how i go about viewing other hospitals maternity units? I'm not at all happy with the care i received & don't want to put the care of myself or my family in the hands of them again. When i looked up the NHS hospital ratings i was shocked to realise all the highest rated hospitals are all down south, i have debated going to stop with my Aunt in law closer to the time in London! But then my parents wouldn't be able to be close by.



> Limpetsmum,
> HURRY UP AND GET OUT OF THAT HOSPITAL!!!! Miss ya.

Aww thanks babe, & thank you for the texts - it was lovely to have that contact in hospital. How are you feeling now?

Funny that you are all comparing dreams, i thought it was being in a strange environment when i had weird dreams in hospital. So far in mine i've called the police on my drug doing husband! Stabbed my Mom (accidentaly i might add) had an out of body erotic experience & become a grandmother (not int he same dream lol):wacko:. I do have a tendency to dream anyway but they are not normally so disturbing & graphic, glad i can blame the pregnancy.

Can anyone suggest any breakfast ideas? I can't eat bread (due to my GORD), i'm not keeping milk down & i can't bear to cook anything due to the smell! So far i'm managing on rich tea biscuits but they are sooooo dry. For other meals it's plain salad cos it doesn't smell :haha:

Doddy i am sorry to hear of your loss big :hugs: to you & your family xxx

Welcome to the newcomers :hugs:

Boony - oooh how exciting! My hubby has started commenting on travel systems now (bless him) it's really sad that when he says 'i like that one' i can tell him what make & model it is :wacko: We are debating an icandy, my friend has one for her twins & it's great but to be honest when i went to the baby show last year we both fell in love with the Jane Nomad with Matrix cup car seat (the car seat lies completely flat as we have to travel 3-4+ hours to visit family at either end of the country & Ireland so it would be better for Tufty). I think i'm going to go back to the show this year with my Mom & pick something up if i see it as a good price.

Right, i need to go start putting stuff on ebay! Decided to use my month off work wisely & raise some baby funds, i was going to car boot it but as it's mostly designer i figure i'd get more for it all on ebay. 
Laters peeps xxx

OK! I've finally caught up now.


----------



## angie79

Carley22 said:


> Angie, i've gone off my creme eggs now but glad someone still craves them for me!! Well done for being so positive and im sure we will all keep up with your status next year to see how you are doing.
> 
> You take good care of yourself and i look forward to December when you can start BDing again.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxx

just practising now as my oh puts it :haha:


----------



## Choc1985

angie79 said:


> hi girls
> 
> i just thought i would pop in
> how are you all - all the symptoms are coming out now i see
> buying prams already blimey - mind you if it was a good deal i probably would.
> I'm doing alot better and now all the bleeding has stopped and the cramps i now feel alot more possitive - We are aiming to ttc on december this year so you never know i may still be a september star just the 2011 one's.
> Hi to all the new people who have joined - congrats
> I did laugh the other day - i was looking on the first tri bit and someone was talking about there craving for creme eggs :haha:
> 
> xx

that was me cravin cream egg and i still am iv just been to the shop 4 some more and they have sold out i nearly started cryin lol xx


----------



## noodle79

11th sept


----------



## Carley22

Congrats Noodle79 and welcome to September Stars!!


----------



## angie79

Choc1985 said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> 
> i just thought i would pop in
> how are you all - all the symptoms are coming out now i see
> buying prams already blimey - mind you if it was a good deal i probably would.
> I'm doing alot better and now all the bleeding has stopped and the cramps i now feel alot more possitive - We are aiming to ttc on december this year so you never know i may still be a september star just the 2011 one's.
> Hi to all the new people who have joined - congrats
> I did laugh the other day - i was looking on the first tri bit and someone was talking about there craving for creme eggs :haha:
> 
> xx
> 
> that was me cravin cream egg and i still am iv just been to the shop 4 some more and they have sold out i nearly started cryin lol xxClick to expand...

ha ha

the reason i laughed is because i also craved them and earlier in this thread its all i talked about

xx


----------



## noodle79

Congrats to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Girlies

How are you all doing? Did you all have good weekends? Well, on top of the mega morning noon and night sickness, I now have a rotten cold! I feel rubbish and it's such a pain not being able to have a lemsip. I saw the doctor again last week and he signed me off uni and placement for another fortnight as I still can't keep much food down. I'm managing to keep bits and bobs and also water down as long as I take the tablets so that's good. 

We're also moving house next week! There is sooo much to do before then so I'm trying to pack the house up in between being sick! My mum and dad are coming to help up move though, so I'm looking forward to seeing them.

Hope you're all good

Em xx


----------



## Rikki

Hi everyone
My EDD is 26th September. ~I'm a bit late joining, I guess it's still sinking in.


----------



## limpetsmum

Welcome Rikki & Noodle x


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!! only 2 more days untill our big scan!!!! whoo hoo!! I cant wait!! 

I feel so good! Its great!!

how is every one else?


----------



## KittyVentura

Hi LittleA

My word am I feeling emotional atm. I burst into tears yesterday because my OH asked me to try and stay awake until the end of the file we're watching. I also threw the biggest tantrum that he hasn't officially proposed even though we know we want to marry before Panda arrives and are thinking of doing it in June.

That from one of the most laid back girls ever :S

Whoopsie!

In better news though we had our house offer accepted today. Massiev 4 bed here we come :D :D!

How're you? xx


----------



## Choc1985

iv got my scan 2morro morning im very scared and exited all at the same time 

im paranoid iv had a mmc but think this may be because i had a mc in aug 09

will try post pics 2morro if i can work out how to do it lol 


xxxxx


----------



## becs0375

Hello ladies!!

Well my nausea has subsided, just got a bit of a headache but eating like a horse today!! Can't get enough of sweet stuff!!!
Think I am gonna have to have a mid afternoon nap, seem to have loads of energy then after lunch I am shattered!!!

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

oh I know about emotional kitty!! lol!!!

choc! looking forward to the scan pics good luck!!


----------



## char63

Im still waiting for my scan date!! It's been 3 weeks since I booked in with my MW. Hopefully it will come in time for 12 weeks.
Apart from that, Im fine. I still need to have an afternoon nap, and have the bloat and wind, oh, and constipation. So yeah, maybe not so fine.............


----------



## SisterRose

Hey! I'm due for my first scan 15th Feb, can't wait. As far as I'm aware my EDD is 7th September :)


----------



## limpetsmum

Bekklez, aww lucky you! Wish i had my scan that soon! We're due on the same day :flower: but my scan isn't until 5th March boooo!

Ok i've not had any problems with my DH yet....what's wrong with me? :haha:


----------



## KellyG

Im 21st Sept :)


----------



## stmw

my scan is the 4th march!! Isnt it sucky we have ours later limpetsmum!!! xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

soooooo not fair! lol, especially as we still haven't told too many people! Argh! It's my birthday on the 3rd & friends keep trying to arrange a night out - i'm running out of excuses.

My kidney is really hurting so i'm off for a lie down, putting pressure on it is the only thing that helps. Laters ladies xxx


----------



## stmw

ooooooo Id sayyyyy you have a headache/migraine - can see people but not go out drinking as you are taking migraine tablets haha!! I dont know - I hate lying to people even if its needed =) xxx


----------



## Carley22

stmw & lipetsmum - that is a long time to wait - i have my scan on 4th March and im a week behind you guys, no chance you can call them and have it brought forward.

has anyone booked into any antenatal classes yet? ive booked an early pregnancy health one for 1st March i thought i was getting a bit ahead of myself but theres such a long waiting list down here!!!


----------



## stmw

heya =) i dont mind! As long as I get a scan thats all I care about =) ....I will be 12+5.

I havent booked into antenatal classes - I dont believe I have too! Isnt it strange how everywhere is so different with the way they do things!! xxx


----------



## Blob

See i am kinda lucky that i dont drink more than one glass anyway so nobody even questions it :lol: Plus until like a week ago i was still BF my daughter so i also could use that if i wanted.


----------



## stmw

ahhhh good reasons!! I never drink anyway - dont like it / cant afford it lol so I wouldnt have to worry about that either!! xxx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys, i have had my first proper eating day in two weeks!!!!!!! yay for me! my sickness hasnt subsided, buuuuutttt i noticed bits of blood in my sick this morning (sorry TMI) but it really worried me, so i have a done a vicar of Dibley (if you watch it, its the xmas one where she accepts all those dinner invitations and end up forcing brussell sprouts into her mouth with her finger!!! love it!!) So i had to FOOORRCCEE myself to have a few meals, but i actually feel better for it, maybe not eating was making me feel much more sick. I managed

all bran - breakfast (nice and stodgy!)
Cheese roll for my lunch (nice and plain!)
a small square of bread and butter pudding (nice and doughy!)
now im having some garlic dough balls (nice and well....just nice!!!)

Sounds weird but i am really proud of myself and from now on i will stick to a simple meal plan. Bit worried that i havent had fruit or veg for about two weeks but im taking my vitamins. What is everone else managing? up till now i have been on crumpets, jacket potatoes and chipsticks! But i would recommend potato waffles...they are my saviour!

I found this BTW - its a study on morning sickness, and its quite interesting. It says that the reason we get morning sickness is to stop us from getting any food bugs etc, i moan about the sickness, but im glad that my body is trying its best to keep me healthy this time.

https://www.news.cornell.edu/Chronicle/00/6.8.00/morning_sickness.html


----------



## Blob

Yea i've never really liked alcohol am much happier with like fizzy apple/orange :rofl: My OH used to die when we went out to pub or something and thats what i ordered :haha:


----------



## Blob

^^ :thumbup: on eating!!


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> Hi guys, i have had my first proper eating day in two weeks!!!!!!! yay for me! my sickness hasnt subsided, buuuuutttt i noticed bits of blood in my sick this morning (sorry TMI) but it really worried me, so i have a done a vicar of Dibley (if you watch it, its the xmas one where she accepts all those dinner invitations and end up forcing brussell sprouts into her mouth with her finger!!! love it!!) So i had to FOOORRCCEE myself to have a few meals, but i actually feel better for it, maybe not eating was making me feel much more sick. I managed
> 
> all bran - breakfast (nice and stodgy!)
> Cheese roll for my lunch (nice and plain!)
> a small square of bread and butter pudding (nice and doughy!)
> now im having some garlic dough balls (nice and well....just nice!!!)
> 
> Sounds weird but i am really proud of myself and from now on i will stick to a simple meal plan. Bit worried that i havent had fruit or veg for about two weeks but im taking my vitamins. What is everone else managing? up till now i have been on crumpets, jacket potatoes and chipsticks! But i would recommend potato waffles...they are my saviour!
> 
> I found this BTW - its a study on morning sickness, and its quite interesting. It says that the reason we get morning sickness is to stop us from getting any food bugs etc, i moan about the sickness, but im glad that my body is trying its best to keep me healthy this time.
> 
> https://www.news.cornell.edu/Chronicle/00/6.8.00/morning_sickness.html

ahhh hun i hope the sickness goes away quick for you - at least you are eating now anything is better than nothing
hope otherwise you are ok
xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow, so many new September Stars! Congratulations.

Angie.. nice to hear from you.. although now I wanted a darn creme egg!! lol

Angie.. I'm so jealous of your scan! Mines not until next Friday.

Opti - It sounds like we are having the same sort of morning sickness. I too constantly feel nauseas but am not being sick. I enjoyed some food today and it was such a wonderful relief!!! x


----------



## char63

I'm lucky I didn't get MS, at least your managing to get some food down now.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

i know it sounds really sad that i 'yayed' myself for eating. lol. but it feels so good to feel good IYKWIM.. 

Hows things Angie? You seem a very strong person, and it takes a very brave person to stay on this forum.. (what i mean by that is, when i went through my MC, i shut myself away for a week, and couldnt bear to even go on the internet even to go on facebook!). 
I think that giving yourself some time before TTC again is a good idea. Book yourself a nice holiday, enjoy the summer and have some fun. Its the best thing you can do. That way you'll be mentally and physically ready for TTC.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

oh and a quick question....is there anyone on here that hasnt had a scan yet that has gone past 8 weeks? i feel like the only one. Seems everyone has had a little bit of a peek at their bean and i dont even know if i have one in there! (althought the morning sickness and my 'thick' belly could be a good indication! Have any of the september stars posted in the bumps gallery yet? I noticed he have got 11+ weeks girls now, surely there must be some piccy's for us to see now???


----------



## angie79

Fish&Chips said:


> Wow, so many new September Stars! Congratulations.
> 
> Angie.. nice to hear from you.. although now I wanted a darn creme egg!! lol
> 
> Angie.. I'm so jealous of your scan! Mines not until next Friday.
> 
> Opti - It sounds like we are having the same sort of morning sickness. I too constantly feel nauseas but am not being sick. I enjoyed some food today and it was such a wonderful relief!!! x

ha ha - i got a box of 6 i still havent finished

xx


----------



## Brownsie

Hey you lot!!!
It's taken me AGES to read everything I have missed in two days!

Limpetsmum! Hello!!! Glad your back... I have Weetabix or marmite toast for breakfast, seems to not make me feel that sickly!!

I have not got my scan date yet :-(

Been forcing oily fish down to make sure bubs gets enough Omega 3, want them to be a little clever bunny when they get older so they can look after me in their mansion LOL! 

x x x


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> i know it sounds really sad that i 'yayed' myself for eating. lol. but it feels so good to feel good IYKWIM..
> 
> Hows things Angie? You seem a very strong person, and it takes a very brave person to stay on this forum.. (what i mean by that is, when i went through my MC, i shut myself away for a week, and couldnt bear to even go on the internet even to go on facebook!).
> I think that giving yourself some time before TTC again is a good idea. Book yourself a nice holiday, enjoy the summer and have some fun. Its the best thing you can do. That way you'll be mentally and physically ready for TTC.

thanks hun :flower:

its 2 weeks tommorow and i'm now starting to feel more normal the first week was horrible
i like to still keep up with everyone and see how you are all doing
we are off to sussex for the weekend on the 19th and then devon on the 22nd march to see my oh's best mate who has just become a daddy - a little girl born 4 weeks early weighing 4lb 3oz called emily - so teeny tiny. a little bit worried about how i will feel doing that
going to try and just save for the rest of the year - i'm glad now he made me wait although i do get paranoid about him changing his mind at the end of the year and saying not yet - but thats another story - lol


----------



## MrsC71

emzdreamgirl said:


> oh and a quick question....is there anyone on here that hasnt had a scan yet that has gone past 8 weeks? i feel like the only one. Seems everyone has had a little bit of a peek at their bean and i dont even know if i have one in there! (althought the morning sickness and my 'thick' belly could be a good indication! Have any of the september stars posted in the bumps gallery yet? I noticed he have got 11+ weeks girls now, surely there must be some piccy's for us to see now???

Me!!! I've still got another 2 weeks to go before I get mine. I'm so jealous of everyone seeing theirs already.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

MrsC71 said:


> emzdreamgirl said:
> 
> 
> oh and a quick question....is there anyone on here that hasnt had a scan yet that has gone past 8 weeks? i feel like the only one. Seems everyone has had a little bit of a peek at their bean and i dont even know if i have one in there! (althought the morning sickness and my 'thick' belly could be a good indication! Have any of the september stars posted in the bumps gallery yet? I noticed he have got 11+ weeks girls now, surely there must be some piccy's for us to see now???
> 
> Me!!! I've still got another 2 weeks to go before I get mine. I'm so jealous of everyone seeing theirs already.Click to expand...

two weeks! your so lucky, i have another MW app this friday (9+2) so i guess she will probably put on for my scan date then. CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i want a time machine!!! then the rest of the pregnancy can just go as slow as it wants!!! lol. just want to see my bub


----------



## Zo23

Hey everyone,
I was wondering if anyone is showing yet. If you are, is it your 1st pregnancy?


----------



## Moomad

emzdreamgirl said:


> oh and a quick question....is there anyone on here that hasnt had a scan yet that has gone past 8 weeks? i feel like the only one. Seems everyone has had a little bit of a peek at their bean and i dont even know if i have one in there! (althought the morning sickness and my 'thick' belly could be a good indication! Have any of the september stars posted in the bumps gallery yet? I noticed he have got 11+ weeks girls now, surely there must be some piccy's for us to see now???

I haven't even seen the midwife yet! Or had a scan


----------



## readyforbaby

Congrats to the newbies!

Well today I am 7 weeks and still no morning sickness... thanking my lucky starts but think it is odd I feel so "normal". I am not really even hungry- have to make myself eat. Hoping my boobs grow soon (as they did initially) - I mean, if I have to get something to remind me, why not look a little better in the process? lol. Oh, and not even sleepy - insomnia actually. It seems everything is opposite the regular symptoms I have always heard about.

Yay on the house Kitty!!!


----------



## Elphaba

Fish&Chips said:


> Elphaba, do you want me to change you EDD on the first page?

Thank hun - I think I'm going to leave my EDD as is at the mo though until my 13 week scan - then I'll go with whatever they say then!

ETA, here's my scan piccie :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LittleAurora

I am def. showing! but this is my 3rd baby! I am evening wearing maternity jeans! CRAZY!


----------



## Fish&Chips

angie79 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so many new September Stars! Congratulations.
> 
> Angie.. nice to hear from you.. although now I wanted a darn creme egg!! lol
> 
> Angie.. I'm so jealous of your scan! Mines not until next Friday.
> 
> Opti - It sounds like we are having the same sort of morning sickness. I too constantly feel nauseas but am not being sick. I enjoyed some food today and it was such a wonderful relief!!! x
> 
> ha ha - i got a box of 6 i still havent finished
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Oooohh you monkey! Gonna have to pop round to yours! Live anywhere near Bucks?!


----------



## angie79

Fish&Chips said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so many new September Stars! Congratulations.
> 
> Angie.. nice to hear from you.. although now I wanted a darn creme egg!! lol
> 
> Angie.. I'm so jealous of your scan! Mines not until next Friday.
> 
> Opti - It sounds like we are having the same sort of morning sickness. I too constantly feel nauseas but am not being sick. I enjoyed some food today and it was such a wonderful relief!!! x
> 
> ha ha - i got a box of 6 i still havent finished
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooohh you monkey! Gonna have to pop round to yours! Live anywhere near Bucks?!Click to expand...


ha ha - herts - not that far


----------



## TigerLady

LittleAurora said:


> I am evening wearing maternity jeans! CRAZY!

:shy:

I never stopped wearing them between Otter and finding out about Meerkat... I gained so much with Otter that even after 6 months, I hadn't quite made it back to my prepg jeans yet. :blush:

Which means by the time I am done, I will have worn mat jeans for at least 2 years solid! :shock:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Zo23 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I was wondering if anyone is showing yet. If you are, is it your 1st pregnancy?

I have been getting an increasingly large bulge by my pubic bone. It's only noticeable to me as I knew what it was like before. It's still no where near as big as my big bloated tummy though! Maybe in the next week they'll join together!


----------



## Fish&Chips

angie79 said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so many new September Stars! Congratulations.
> 
> Angie.. nice to hear from you.. although now I wanted a darn creme egg!! lol
> 
> Angie.. I'm so jealous of your scan! Mines not until next Friday.
> 
> Opti - It sounds like we are having the same sort of morning sickness. I too constantly feel nauseas but am not being sick. I enjoyed some food today and it was such a wonderful relief!!! x
> 
> ha ha - i got a box of 6 i still havent finished
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooohh you monkey! Gonna have to pop round to yours! Live anywhere near Bucks?!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha ha - herts - not that farClick to expand...

On my way! :haha: x


----------



## angie79

Fish&Chips said:


> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angie79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> Wow, so many new September Stars! Congratulations.
> 
> Angie.. nice to hear from you.. although now I wanted a darn creme egg!! lol
> 
> Angie.. I'm so jealous of your scan! Mines not until next Friday.
> 
> Opti - It sounds like we are having the same sort of morning sickness. I too constantly feel nauseas but am not being sick. I enjoyed some food today and it was such a wonderful relief!!! x
> 
> ha ha - i got a box of 6 i still havent finished
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooohh you monkey! Gonna have to pop round to yours! Live anywhere near Bucks?!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ha ha - herts - not that farClick to expand...
> 
> On my way! :haha: xClick to expand...

i'll put the kettle on :haha:


----------



## limpetsmum

Just about made it on here, I'm in bed on the iPod touch crying my eyes out. Tonight I've had 2 lots of brown discharge after wiping myself! It's so much of a reminder of how my other mc's started that I'm now terrified my fate is already set in stone! Sorry to end the day on such a downer, I plan to call the epu tomorrow & try to see if they'll scan me again. I'm trying really hard to be optimistic but it's not easy.......I never thought past memories could come flooding back so quickly. I'm afraid to go to sleep as the last mc ended when I woke to a bed of blood & clots! 
Right, enough of depressing everyone. Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## readyforbaby

limpetsmum- are you having cramping as well? I know you have been through this and know your body better but you have to stay positive. I have heard discharge isn't uncommon during pregnancy... as long as you aren't having red blood. I know it is hard to stay positive but you can't put additional stress on your body. Are they getting you in first thing?

I will be thinking of you 

:hug:


----------



## Asher

emzdreamgirl said:


> oh and a quick question....is there anyone on here that hasnt had a scan yet that has gone past 8 weeks? i feel like the only one. Seems everyone has had a little bit of a peek at their bean and i dont even know if i have one in there! (althought the morning sickness and my 'thick' belly could be a good indication! Have any of the september stars posted in the bumps gallery yet? I noticed he have got 11+ weeks girls now, surely there must be some piccy's for us to see now???

No scan here either! With Archie I had had loads by now, but I didn't see Jack until 12 and a half weeks! It seemed such a long wait!! Still, not too long now I suppose! I am definitely getting a little pot belly now, could be due to the pip or all the cake!!! My boobs are also like big old rocks!!

Glad you had a good day of eating by the way, it's good you managed some stuff. 

I'm waiting for my MW to ring me to come and see me at home after I booked in last week. Round here they just like to come and have a nosy at the house and what's in it I think, which I'm not too fussed about this time as I think I'd really like a home birth.

Limpetsmum I really hope this is just a case of discharge and not the start of something else. Big hugs and good thoughts to you today. xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning girls...Just a quick question..have you all told your parents now??
My OH told his so they have known for ages, but I went to tell my parents on Sunday and got scared and didn't!!!! I felt so cross with myself after I left.

I will be telling my son after our scan, and sisters then too..should I tell my parents beforehand???
xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzdreamgirl - I haven't had a scan yet and I haven't had a MW appointment either. I have got my MW appointment on Friday so I am hoping they book my scan then. I know what you mean - I keep wondering whether there is anything there. I guess we have to be patient but it is really difficult. I was wondering if the MW might check for a heartbeat on Friday but I don't think they tend to do that anymore?

Limpetsmum - keeping everything crossed for you, try and stay positive.

I told my Dad about the baby last night. (my Mum already knew) I also told both my grandmother's. I think my Dad was shocked but happy. My grandmother's were both thrilled and my Grandma cried when I told her. I wish I could have told them in person rather than on the phone but I figured they would rather know. I'm sure they will both be getting their knitting needles out this afternoon!

I've been having lot's of cramps and it has been getting me down the past few days. They seem to be easing off a little now so I'm going to try and distract myself this afternoon. I might go to Westfield and have a mooch around Mamas and Papas.

x


----------



## apaton

limpetsmum i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## char63

Morning,
I havent had a scan yet either. Im 11 weeks tomorrow, still no scan date.


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning ladies, thanks for the concerns & well wishes. Sorry to have freaked anyone out, i felt so scared last night - why are things always worst at night? 
Readyforbaby it was only my last mc i had red blood & clots, all the others it was just brown loss as my body did not mc fully & i had to have drugs to induce me followed by d&c's, hence the dreadful de ja vue.
Well the brown discharge has stopped for now so i'm going to chill & try not to worry about it. I hope it's just the fact that i hadn't been to the loo for a no2 for 2 weeks (seeing as i wasn't eating anyway) but i went yesterday morning, it's the only thing i can put it down to. I'm having no other significant symotoms, my boobs are still sore & the tablets are controlling my nausea & vomiting (although even if it was an mc i'd still be high on hormones). 

On a seperate issue i called the scan unit this morning to try & bring my scan forward & they will get back to me either with a phone call or a letter with a new appointment so i guess if i don't hear anything i keep to my 13+3 date. I told them i was worried that they had warned me i might be further along again that this & miss out on the NT test, they didn't really seem too bothered :dohh:

Plans for today.......sod all! Ugh, i'm bored already lol


----------



## stmw

awwww limpetsmum, I hope your ok, and its just a normal disharge. Let us know how you are lovely. xxxx


----------



## Carley22

emzdreamgirl said:


> oh and a quick question....is there anyone on here that hasnt had a scan yet that has gone past 8 weeks? i feel like the only one. Seems everyone has had a little bit of a peek at their bean and i dont even know if i have one in there! (althought the morning sickness and my 'thick' belly could be a good indication! Have any of the september stars posted in the bumps gallery yet? I noticed he have got 11+ weeks girls now, surely there must be some piccy's for us to see now???

I Havent had my scan yet !!!!


----------



## Boony

I havent had a scan yet either i'm waiting for my nhs one.


----------



## Carley22

Have just been quietly thinking away to myself at work and realised that at 8 weeks we are 1/5 of the way through!! AWESOME!!


----------



## stmw

ooo good maths =) xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Ooooh congratulations ladies :flower:

I'm 10 weeks today woop woop! :thumbup:


----------



## Carley22

well done you!!! that makes you 1/4 of the way through


----------



## Drazic<3

Hope your feeling better today limpetsmum :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

> well done you!!! that makes you 1/4 of the way through

 Oh yeah, i never thought of it like that, i guess we get so caught up waiting for week 12 to come & go we forget to enjoy the early days.

I'm feeling much better and more optimistic today thanks Drazic<3. I'm on strict husband orders to have an easy day & not do anything to exert myself :thumbup: so i'm listing things for sale on ebay to raise baby funds.

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## Carley22

[/QUOTE] Oh yeah, i never thought of it like that, i guess we get so caught up waiting for week 12 to come & go we forget to enjoy the early days.

I'm feeling much better and more optimistic today thanks Drazic<3. I'm on strict husband orders to have an easy day & not do anything to exert myself :thumbup: so i'm listing things for sale on ebay to raise baby funds.

What is everyone else up to?[/QUOTE]

Well im slogging away at work today :growlmad: wish i was at home chilling out!! i just wanna sit down :coffee: and waste the day!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Aw hun, i wish you could have some of my time - dare i say i'm bored!

My Mom bless her has just bought me a fetal monitor :happydance: i'm excited already although i know i might not pick anything up for a few weeks yet. Still, hours of fun playing with it on the sofa heehee x


----------



## Drazic<3

I'm at work, currently drinking strawberry milkshake and about to have a fruit salad to balance the crisps and biscuits I keep eating. And I wonder why I have put on weight! :dohh: :rofl: - I am so bloated, I look 20 weeks!


----------



## Carley22

oooooooooo i was looking at Dopplers the other day I WANT ONE!! Well at least i want something to be able to know if theres a baby in there (apart from the pg tests that i take every week just to remind myself) 

ARGGGGH I HATE WAITING


----------



## Cafferine

I hate to admit it but I had a very hormonal evening yesterday. It started with me crying, yes CRYING because I had ate a whole share size packet of doritos to myself earlier in the day and when my boyfriend was going to have some whilst we watched a film it made me feel really fat and horrible and the tears came. So stupid. I later went to the bathroom and popped a few spots and got upset again because my face is covered in horrible spots that pop really great and you feel really proud of when you get them once every 6 months but when they cover your entire face, not so fun! I also don't seem to be losing weight but could really do with losing a little bit before my MW appointment. Hopefully I can manage my weight better once my sickness and hate of most foods calms down. Sodding doritos.


----------



## char63

Well Cafferine, this will make you feel better - On Sunday night I ate a whole tub of Ben &jerrys to myself. I felt fat and sick as a pig afterwards, but just couldn't stop!!


----------



## limpetsmum

On coming out of hospital saturday i was so happy i could eat (& remembered how the vomiting returned the following day on the previous time soo.......) i immediately had a McDonalds breakfast, Kentucky fried chicken for lunch & a chinese later that night :happydance:. It's the most i ate in one day for weeks & i haven't dared to gorge since just in case........:haha:


----------



## limpetsmum

Carley i'll let you know how i get on with it hun xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh wow where did that just come from? I was on my way down stairs to grab some crisps (all the talk of food & all) when i had to detour to bathroom to throw up! I know i shouldn't be, but i'm now grinning from ear to ear. It's like my little Tufty was just letting his presence be known! Although i have told him he can stop now.....point made lol.


----------



## Carley22

I havent been sick once yet!! I kind of feel like im missing out - 

Lipetsmum - did you still eat the crisps?


----------



## ttc_lolly

27/09/10 :D x


----------



## Carley22

Congrats ttc_lolly


----------



## MrsJ08

Limpetsmum - I'm glad to hear you are feeling better :hugs:

I've been a bit naughty today. I went to Westfield and bought a cuddly toy in Mamas and Papas and a cardigan and a couple of Sleepsuits in Next. It's all part of my positive thinking plan. One of the sleepsuits says "I love my Daddy" on it. Sooo cute. Can't wait to show DH when he get's home. It was only £5 which I thought was a bargain for Next. I also had a look in H&M and Gap and was really disappointed. M&S had some really cute and reasonably priced stuff (?!) but the nicest bit's were gender specific so I steered clear of them. I don't know if anyone has been in Adams recently but it was absolutely shocking. There was hardly any baby stuff and their older girl's stuff was tacky and tarty - I was appalled. I wouldn't have let my 11 year old step-daughter wear most of the stuff, let alone the 6/7 year old's it was aimed at. 

Has anyone else bought anything yet?
x


----------



## LittleAurora

omg tomorrow is my big scan day!!! Im so excited!!! I get to see lego!! and another thing i just realised! Ill get to hear her heart beat!!! omg!! I cant wait!:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Boony

i havent actully been sick yet bt i have been feeling very nauseas the past few weeks especilly over the pst few days but today i feel fine i havent even felt sick!

I had my booking in but i have to go to hospital to have my blood taken because she couldnt manage it (i hve floating veins apparently lol)


----------



## Carley22

i have a real issue with having my bloods taken scares the life out of me but i suppose ill have to get over it! 

Im also scared of buying any baby stuff until ive seen my lil bean all growing and healthy - but i REALLY want to buy some little booties or something just to hold whilst i wait - does that sound stupid? 

For the first month i have managed to save nearly £1000 so am tempted to go and have an early scan privately... dunno what to do...


----------



## Blob

:happydance: Well with this chat on dopplers i used mine today and found the hb :cloud9: Was totally awesome he he he!! Had to tilt it and was quite hard to find but he was obv sleeping to start with and the second time when OH came in for lunch he was wiggling around everywhere :lol:


----------



## Blob

OOoooooooh aurora thats soooo exiting!!! What time is it at :happydance:


----------



## LittleAurora

11am!! I am trying not to burst with excitment!! lol

I want to buy a dopler but not sure i can justify the cost? Casue once lego starts moving around I wont need that reasurance ify ou know what I mean.


----------



## Blob

I got mine for like £10 and has been awesome i used it for Tabs too...one of my friends borrowed it and her mums a MW and was amazed :)
Its fab and on those days where you cant feel as much i just love it :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, that's great blob. What type is it? 

Good luck for tomorrow littleaurora :)


----------



## Brownsie

Hello!

Limpetsmum- are you ok now???

Blob- How far gone are you? When does it start working from? 

LittleA- Good luck with your scan!!! Can't wait to see the piccys! 

I have a thing for Pickled Eggs today!!!! Yum yum.... could eat the whole jar.... X X X


----------



## Blob

I'm like 10 weeks and 4 days but i try from about 10 weeks..worked from about this time last time too :) You just have to remember your baby is still in your pelvis and to push it down :)
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Angelsounds-...ItemQQimsxq20100119?IMSfp=TL100119222002r1066
Thats the one i bought but you need to buy the gel stuff with it.


----------



## limpetsmum

Carley22 said:


> I havent been sick once yet!! I kind of feel like im missing out -
> 
> Lipetsmum - did you still eat the crisps?

Too bloody right i'm snacking on a pack of walkers sensations so called 'share' bag as i sit at the PC lol. I think i needed to eat & Tufty didn't like the flat fanta i was drinking (cos i'm fed up of water). Oh & i'm sure a pair of booties wouldn't hurt - it is nice to attach yourself to something, i guess it just depends how you feel about that sort of thing.

MrsJ08 i must confess i have bought a few things. Mainly stuff i found new & labelled in charity shops or at a bargain price! My fave so far is my bath box from Asda when they had their baby event on, i am a sucker for storage so when i saw a white box with Johnsons stuff in it i had to have it......only £10 too! Bargain!

LittleAurora - how fab! i bet your soooo excited eh!

Blob, mine's an angel sounds one. Had an email to say they've been & posted it :happydance:

Brownsie :hugs: awww i've missed you hunny! I so wanted to text you last night but i was not in a nice place to drag you into! I'm feeling better thanks, how about you?


----------



## LittleAurora

thats not bad!! I see even argos are doing them?! I might seehow i feel after the scan tomorrow! Dont get paid until Thurs any way! lol


----------



## Blob

When i was on here first time there were tons of us done by someone on ebay selling ones that were called angelsounds but didnt look like that link :grr: Then she gave this shit sobstory to us not realising that we all were on this website but anyhoo i ended up with this one after and its awesome!! Some people can get the hb at 9 weeks :thumbup:


----------



## LittleAurora

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...c_3/4|cat_14417612|Baby+monitors|14417613.htm

or 

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3764477.htm


----------



## Blob

Eeeeek i've never tried anything different but i've seen the second one advertised in magazines and stuff :shrug: I'm a sucker for marketing :rofl:


----------



## limpetsmum

Beware of the Summer one, lots of reviews said they are quite late at picking up heartbeats 18-24wks+. Can't comment on the lindam one.
I've paid £24 delivered for mine & it has been dispatched on the same day. Comes with jelly, CD's (to make recording) & batteries. You can also record your own heartbeat to play back to baby to settle them off once they are born.
I can't wait to get it, i hope i can pick up a heartbeat.....having had 2 scans i remember where baby was too but i won't get stressed if nothing comes up just yet.


----------



## Blob

See i found that my OH was best at finding the hb as they dont get so pissed off :rofl: but i found this one easily enough :happydance:


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh dear......it seems Tufty doesn't like walkers sensations either :nope: not the easiest thing to bring back either. Sorry TMI :dohh:


----------



## limpetsmum

Someone on here has the angelsounds doppler for sale on ebay ending tonight https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/272588-my-ebay-angelsounds-doppler-x.html here's the link for her add on here x


----------



## Brownsie

Hey Limpetsmum!!!

I am watching that one!!! It's mine!!!! GRRRRRRR!! Ha Ha Ha!

I feel very stressed out today... (Hence the piggin pickle eggs) x x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi all! It's so weird that you're talking about dopplers as my sister just called today and asked if I want to borrow hers. She's going to give it to me on Sunday! 

Little A I'm so excited about tomorrow for you! Good luck. I can't wait to see the picture. My scan is a week on Friday and time is really dragging.

Limpetsmum.. sorry about your scare but I'm glad things are looking more positive!

Well one lady at work told me today that I'm getting a bump and another lady who didn't know I'm pregnant asked if I was! I guess I was super bloated today! x


----------



## limpetsmum

Brownsie said:


> Hey Limpetsmum!!!
> 
> I am watching that one!!! It's mine!!!! GRRRRRRR!! Ha Ha Ha!
> 
> I feel very stressed out today... (Hence the piggin pickle eggs) x x

Oops sorry :blush: did you get it? How come your stressed hun? Mmmmm i wish i though i could stomach a pickled egg, or an onion........or anything pickled - i just love vinegar lol.

Awww fish&chips, at least you ARE pregnant - it could be much much worse lol. Thanks for the well wishes, i am feeling much better in myself. My vomiting has returned but it may be because i got so upset last night.

I'm off for a nice warm bath before DH comes home, plus i managed to put some potatoes in the oven to roast for him & prep some veg (he can sort his own meat out lol) so it keeps me out of the way of the smells :winkwink: it's my excuse & i'm sticking to it!

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I got my doppler out tonight, and I'm not sure if I am glad I did or not! We heard _something_ which if it was a heartbeat it was 150bpm which would be about right. We heart the swoosh of the placenta too but were not sure if it was heartbeat or placenta noice. I am a bit of a woose at pushing down though so maybe thats the problem!


----------



## Brownsie

Limpetsmum- its ending in 20 mins.... so fingers crossed lol!

Drazic- did you press as hard as when you had your scan done?

x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks limpetsmum. I count my blessings every day that I'm pregnant. xx It's great news about your vomiting (!!). Glad you are looking after yourself.

Well today I'm feeling remarkably ok. I'm not that tired, I've enjoyed eating and I've even been able to swallow my folic acid and vit d without nearly being sick! Hooray! Hope it's a good sign. I'm feeling so upbeat because of it! xx


----------



## Cafferine

I've ate way too many chips and curry sauce. I have a big pile of dishes to was but the T.V is toooo good tonight, eastenders, holby city, one born every minute and then shameless! Hmph, I need a dishwasher.


----------



## MrsJ08

Limpetsmum - I'm glad I'm not the only one that has given in to the temptation of buying stuff. I bought a lovely BNWT Disney Snowsuit on Ebay for £6 including postage. At that price it would be rude not to!

With all this talk of Dopplers I think I might check them out. I don't know much about them - I clearly need to do some research. 

Just wanted to remind everyone about the new series starting on Ch4 at 9pm "One Born Every Minute" which is set in a maternity ward. Looks like it could be interesting especially for us first time Mum's.

Mini Eggs are calling me from the kitchen.....

x


----------



## MrsJ08

Double post - sorry


----------



## Brownsie

Got it 'Series Linked' LOL...... Gunna watch it, should be interesting!!! x x


----------



## LittleAurora

ok ill not bid on!! good luck!! hope you win!!!


----------



## Brownsie

LittleAurora said:


> ok ill not bid on!! good luck!! hope you win!!!

LOL.... I was only joking hun!!! :flower: It's going up a bit too much for a 2nd hand one. x x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Browsie, I think maybe not quite as hard, but nearly there. We defo heard either the placenta or the heartbeat or maybe both, so fingers crossed I will be able to hear it better soon :D


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies!

How are you all?? 

Limpetsmum...sorry you had a scare and glad your spotting has stopped! Hope your taking it easy!

Well time is dragging for me. I get my NHS scan 2 weeks today and wont see my midwife unitl 4 weeks today! I sold my doppler when Nathan was born and regretting doing it now as it was a lovely one. So I too may just check out dopplers but nothing too extravagant!

I have only really managed to get on as I have been feeling crap the last 5 days. Really wretchy in the mornings (hoping its not a urine infection as I suffered badly with no1 with them and it presented as vomiting) and after my day at work yesterday I was so sore and just really wanted to sleep. Luckily OH is off until Friday so I had a lovely bath, slept until 10am, dragged myself out of bed to go buy the wee guy some more fish for his tank (he loves watching fish!) and have some luch which I couldnt manage (not like me) then back home where I slept on the couch for hours until Nathan woke me by screaming and laughing in my face before trying to pull my nose off:dohh:then I went upstairs and slept until 6pm when Nathan started to get ready for bed....and to be honest I could just go back to bed again now!

Welcome to the new ladies joining us.

xxxxx


----------



## Lol78

Please could you add me? 
EDD 18th September.
Thank you.


----------



## Brownsie

One born every min.... how emotional! x x x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I cried all the way through. x


----------



## lauraperrysan

Fish&Chips said:


> I cried all the way through. x

we have the same 12 week scan date, not long now!!! xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks elmaxie although i noticed more before i got in the bath :sad1: i guess all i can do is watch & wait & try to stay optimistic.

Does anyone know if PC's can make sickness worse? I was feeling ok until i came online, now i feel a bit queasy again. I use a laptop but have a mouse & keyboard & it's set up on a desk like a proper PC.
Either way i'm gonna get off it seeing as it makes me feel worse lol.

Night night ladies :sleep: xxx


----------



## MissO

hey, can u add me please? EDD 3rd sept!!

Thank yoo xx


----------



## MissO

Hey limpetsmum, iv found PCs make my sickness much much worse (not good) so ur nt alone although havent found a cure... complete nightmare at work

take care 
x


----------



## TigerLady

I don't see any reason it would make it worse unless it was the heat it was putting off (I feel sicker when I get warm) or from the light of the screen (sensory overload sort of thing). :shrug:

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## BeanOnTheWay

Woah! There are a lot of posts in here! I think I am just going to have to keep track from here because 180 pages is a lot to try to go back and read :wacko: :) Just wanted to put my EDD: September 14, 2010! My next appointment is this Friday. I am excited to see our little one. Supposedly he or she is the size of an olive this week :)


----------



## Brownsie

Hello Bean on the way!
It took me ages to catch up when I first joined this thread! 

Woke up this morning by my step daughter, who can't open her eyes... conjunctivitis me is thinking!
x


----------



## Fish&Chips

lauraperrysan said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> I cried all the way through. x
> 
> we have the same 12 week scan date, not long now!!! xxxClick to expand...

No but it's going so slowly!! What time is yours at? x

Welcome to the new ladies. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry it's in your signature! Mines first thing. We've taken the day off to either celebrate or commiserate. 

Little A.. Let us know how the scan goes! I will be thinking of you at 11am! x


----------



## KP+79

Hi there, 
I had an early scan yesterday to check all ok and my EDD has changed to 26th September....Please can you update on list..
Thanks
K xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls. 

Roll on second tri hey! How will that work, does a new thread start and girls just move over as they get there? I am just crossing my fingers so tight that I do get there. My NT is 22nd Feb, and it feels like forever away even though it's only 12 days (not that I'm counting or anything) :rofl:

On the bright side, my sickness is getting loads better. Almost starting to sort of feel like a normal person again! :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My scan is exactly 2 weeks today and it seems like FOREVER away!!!

However, I did pop into mothercare this morning and picked up a few nice maternity bits...which made me feel a little more pregnant. I know I shouldn't, but what will be will be I guess...buying or not buying won't change anything. :wacko:

Another thing, I am having the worst dreams. The last 2 nights I have had horrible dreams where i wake up shaking and last night I woke up crying hystericallly!!
They are dreams about my OH leaving me and I am so sad in my dreams that I actually wake up panicing and sobbing!! It then take me ages to get back to sleep and OH gets very worried about me meaning he is always tired too-bless him!

Roll on these next few weeks.... xx


----------



## apaton

fish and chips and lauraperrysan mines is the same day :happydance: how is everyone else getting on ? xxx


----------



## lauraperrysan

apaton said:


> fish and chips and lauraperrysan mines is the same day :happydance: how is everyone else getting on ? xxx

YAY!! What time is yours? Mine's 2.20pm, so a bit of a wait....OH is taking the afternoon off so hopefully we can spend the afternoon together feeling over the moon :)

fingers crossed for us all xxxx


----------



## mrshuebner201

Fish&Chips said:


> Hi ladies and welcome!
> 
> Please add your EDD to this thread and il add it here
> Wishing us all a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx
> 
> ***SEPTEMBER 2010 BABIES EDD***
> 
> 1ST SEP:
> Africa Queen :angel:
> Char63
> Drazic>3
> nicola123
> Amy_T
> Penguin77
> 2010mummy
> Veronica000
> pinkribbon
> page3modella
> 
> 2ND SEP:
> Fish & Chips
> Emzywemzy
> MamaBird
> cat81
> gde78
> MrsC71
> Teeny Weeny
> sassybaby
> 
> 3RD SEP:
> LittleAurora
> Wanting1more
> elmaxie
> Cazza22 :angel:
> jelly baby16
> danielsmum
> Blob
> JustmeupNorth
> Mummy2Asher
> MissO
> 
> 4TH SEP:
> Mikiec
> Hajis-sweetie
> Kessutripp
> Cantthink
> Bonnie_Parker
> lauraperrysan
> kristys8096
> babybear81
> 
> 5TH SEP:
> MrsMils
> Spelmanmommy
> Sayuri
> Louise3512uk
> jennie-jack
> 
> 6TH SEP:
> Baylioomy
> hunnycat
> elixir
> mommywannabe
> J_K_L
> MrsKeene
> happy_mom
> 
> 7TH SEP:
> Maybebabee
> Cathers
> apaton
> Choc1985
> Bekklez
> 
> 8TH SEP:
> Cafferine
> Heavenx
> Jenttc#2
> xXxSIANxXx
> mama2connor
> 
> 9TH SEP:
> Zo23
> hshucksmith
> alaskanwhitec
> berkeley130
> Babylicious
> QueSeraSera
> Charlii Lou
> 
> 10TH SEP:
> Bumber
> Butterbaby76
> Bump2be
> Mommy2baby2
> x-amy-x
> pigginteacher
> hopeful 39er :angel:
> stmw
> aread
> hmu04146
> SRTBaby
> 
> 11TH SEP:
> R&Jbabybean
> Charliemarina
> Lexi_Love305
> kalou1972
> Piperhalliwel
> chachadada
> Brownsie
> noodle79
> 
> 12TH SEP:
> BobbyB
> geelove
> Jen2010
> 
> 13TH SEP:
> opticalillus5
> Elphaba
> tina_h75
> Kaytee
> millwallrose4
> FirstBean
> want2beamummy
> 
> 14TH SEP:
> TigerLady - CSection 6-8th Sept
> HanD :angel:
> kawaiiuk
> tizunabi
> sparkle :angel:
> limpetsmum
> wantingno.2
> BeanOnTheWay
> 
> 15TH SEP:
> emzdreamgirl
> Moomad
> 
> 16TH SEP:
> Patience
> xcited4mybump
> doddy0402 :angel:
> angie79 :angel:
> mrs.s
> Rola
> Asher
> nitsbaby
> StaceyP87
> zzypeg
> 
> 17TH SEP:
> 123Deidre
> katzone
> KatienSam
> charlottecco2
> 
> 18TH SEP:
> LauraLy
> Carley22
> LostTwins
> babycakes76
> Scotsgal24
> drea2904
> Lol78
> 
> 19TH SEP:
> Meadow
> Devi#1
> Moomette
> sevilla24
> gjpchs05
> jojo76
> mumof3kids
> ika
> charlieee <3
> 
> 20TH SEP:
> MrsJ08
> lovebabies
> ascotiel
> imagine83
> muffins12
> 
> 21ST SEP:
> emz87
> AC81
> scorpiodragon
> dmich_
> mother hope
> sugartush08
> KellyG
> 
> 22ND SEP:
> mysticdeliria
> Satsuma
> Shwhattam+1
> mmoon1
> cheerfulangel
> mrsmo7
> rose dove
> bubbles09
> 
> 23RD SEP:
> LuciLu88
> Bingo
> babymad
> Mace
> MissMaternal
> larissa3
> ChubbyCheeks
> bump230910
> mixedmama
> 
> 24TH SEP:
> BLONDIE35
> Boony
> tmomma
> Loren :angel:
> 
> 25TH SEP:
> ThatGirl
> LALSmith
> ladykara
> 
> 26TH SEP:
> bubbles
> Jen1802
> gemses
> mel marmoss
> Jen1802
> Clartylou
> needbabydust
> Hobnob
> Rikki
> KP+79
> 
> 27TH SEP:
> Kellie Marie
> Becky10
> TTC...#1:)
> beadyeyes :angel:
> readyforbaby
> NurseKel
> ttc_lolly
> 
> 28TH SEP:
> Rachiie18
> LovelyGirl85
> 
> 29TH SEP:
> azzurri22
> 
> 30TH SEP:
> gothique
> KittyVentura
> Laura Pop
> Mama Duck



i might be due on the 26th =]


----------



## apaton

mines is at 9 :15 lol my oh has day off too everything going well im going to buy something , dont know what but something lol, were moving on monday so hopefully this week flys in haha good luck girlies :) x x


----------



## Emzywemzy

apaton said:


> mines is at 9 :15 lol my oh has day off too everything going well im going to buy something , dont know what but something lol, were moving on monday so hopefully this week flys in haha good luck girlies :) x x

We're moving on Monday as well! Very stressful! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Gosh, bloody hell. 11 weeks tomorrow for some of us. I can't believe it. This is the furthest I have ever got. I want this beanie soooo much! Good luck for your scans girls, I am a few days behind you on 22nd. I want time to hurry up!!


----------



## apaton

yeah emzy at least we have an excuse not to carry anything lol :) x


----------



## limpetsmum

OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance:

I'VE JUST HEARD TUFTY'S HEARTBEAT :cloud9:

Sorry i just had to come tell you all! My fetal monitor came this morning so i ripped it open (quite literally) lay on the sofa & found my bubba within about 10 seconds :cloud9: I am soooooo relieved! I called my parents as they live up north & let them listen too, my Mom cried bless her (she bought me the monitor). I can't wait for DH to come home so he can listen too!
To top it all off i also had a new scan date, they bought it forward so it's now on the 23rd Feb - 2 weeks yesterday :happydance:. I'll be exactly 12 weeks if their previous dates are correct, let the countdown begin :wohoo:

Hope your all ok out there ladies :hugs:


----------



## apaton

yay limpets mum thats fab :happydance: xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

apaton said:


> yeah emzy at least we have an excuse not to carry anything lol :) x

I know! I'm finding it really frustrating though as I want to help! But it is kinda nice just being able to say "oh no, I can't lift that" ha ha. Hope you're move goes well. Are you moving far? x


----------



## Emzywemzy

limpetsmum said:


> OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance: OH MY GOD :happydance:
> 
> I'VE JUST HEARD TUFTY'S HEARTBEAT :cloud9:
> 
> Sorry i just had to come tell you all! My fetal monitor came this morning so i ripped it open (quite literally) lay on the sofa & found my bubba within about 10 seconds :cloud9: I am soooooo relieved! I called my parents as they live up north & let them listen too, my Mom cried bless her (she bought me the monitor). I can't wait for DH to come home so he can listen too!
> To top it all off i also had a new scan date, they bought it forward so it's now on the 23rd Feb - 2 weeks yesterday :happydance:. I'll be exactly 12 weeks if their previous dates are correct, let the countdown begin :wohoo:
> 
> Hope your all ok out there ladies :hugs:


Yay! Very exciting! x


----------



## apaton

no about 15 mins up the road lol were only in a 1 bed just now so need the space :) what about you ? x


----------



## stmw

yayyy! thats awesome limpetsmum!! xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Excellent news limpetsmum! We think we heard it last night, but not completely sure. Just want work to be over so we can go home and try again!


----------



## becs0375

Hello lovelies!!!

I am feeling full of energy and bloody starving!!! Off out to lunch with my husband in a bit!!! My nausea seems to be dulling down a bit now, still feeling bloated and very gassy at night, but so glad I feel ok during the day!! 

Hope you are all ok xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Becs, I am like that too, starting to feel better! It's good times! :)


----------



## apaton

i thought my sickness was away untill this morning lol x


----------



## Carley22

well i have been having a migraine a day at the moment - dont know if its anything to do with the pregnancy or not but feeling soooooo rubbish!! had to take a few hours off work this morning to get over it... feel so guilty. 

Just want to now be off work until the baby comes........ so so tired.


----------



## apaton

im off and i want to be at work im soo bored at home i cant even hoover or anything :( its doing my head in was good for the first few weeks though xx


----------



## Drazic<3

I could do with a day off work. The tiredness is mental, and I keep getting headaches too. Still, I feel better than I did week 8. Man that week sucked :rofl:


----------



## Emzywemzy

apaton said:


> no about 15 mins up the road lol were only in a 1 bed just now so need the space :) what about you ? x

We're the same! Moving 2 miles up the road. We're in a 2 up 2 down at the mo and so moving to a 3 bed semi for the space. And it's got a garden yipee!! I can't wait :happydance: We've had to put up with a concrete yard for a long time!


----------



## Carley22

thanks :sad: week 8 really does suck....


----------



## becs0375

Do the symptoms ever leave?? Or am I just hoping!!!

Can't believe I am 10 weeks tomorrow!! I am so excited!!! We got our fetal doppler this morning, gonna have a listen in a few days, I know I am probably hoping but you never know!!


----------



## Carley22

Becs - your ticker says you are 10 weeks today!!


----------



## Miss C

EDD 13th December 2010, having an elective C Section at 39 weeks so probably around 6th September.:thumbup:


----------



## Fish&Chips

apaton said:


> mines is at 9 :15 lol my oh has day off too everything going well im going to buy something , dont know what but something lol, were moving on monday so hopefully this week flys in haha good luck girlies :) x x

Mine's at 8.50!! Maybe I'll convince my dh to take me shopping!! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Drazic<3 said:


> Gosh, bloody hell. 11 weeks tomorrow for some of us. I can't believe it. This is the furthest I have ever got. I want this beanie soooo much! Good luck for your scans girls, I am a few days behind you on 22nd. I want time to hurry up!!

Not far off at all! Yey!

Congratulations limpetsmum! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Any news from Little A?


----------



## Miss C

Hi, just sent a post to be included in September Stars, gave date as 13th December, I meant 13th September. My mind is going already!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Carley, I am sorry to hear about the migranes. Does laying down in the dark help, or cold compresses on your head? I had never had one before this preg and when I got one I just layed and cried. I had a couple in week 8 and whilst I have had headaches since I have had nothing so bad so fingers crossed you will be the same :hugs:

Sorry fish, haven't heard from her. Is it her scan today?

Becs - apparently they do, at some point! I remember wishing for them for some reassurance but now could do with a break! Though then when they go I panic! Nutty hey?! Just noticed, you are in Norfolk too :)


----------



## Carley22

Havent heard anything yet - hope all went ok for her!!

Drazic <3 : I have suffered with migraines for the last 12 years unfortunately. I was on medication (5 tablets a day) to keep them away which was working ok but as im pregnant im not allowed to take them and they have come back with a vengance. i was kind of hoping that the hormones would ease them off a bit but nope!! 

Miss C - congrats and welcome!! Is this baby no.1?


----------



## apaton

jeez i thought mines was early :)
my mum just bought me a snow suit she is sooo naughty but i love it its white haha i have to send it to stay at her house :) xxxxx


----------



## LittleAurora

Hey all!!! everything went so well!! my little Lego is doing so well! grown so much! she sucked her thumb and slept the whole time ! lol ! The midwife showed us the cord and even commented on how thick it is already! lol We are just over the moon!!

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0504.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0503.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0502.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y22/brainlesslittleaurora/Dsc_0501.jpg


----------



## ascotiel

LittleAurora said:


> I am def. showing! but this is my 3rd baby! I am evening wearing maternity jeans! CRAZY!

I gave in and am in my maternity jeans today as well. It is my fourth though :blush: I've never been in maternity clothes this early before. I;ve no idea what's happening with this one - but I don;t think I can keep it secret much longer just because of the size of my tummy! :dohh:


----------



## Zo23

LittleAurora- What a beautiful baby!


----------



## LittleAurora

awww thanks!!! im so proud!


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww adorable, so pleased for you.


----------



## MrsJ08

LittleAurora - lovely pictures Congratulations x

I'm feeling tired today, I got up at 7am and ended up going back to bed at 9am. I haven't got any energy at all. It feels like the most horrendous jet-lag I've ever had. I feel really grumpy too - everything my DH says is annoying the hell out of me. I got really cross earlier because he had forgotten that I have my MW appointment on Friday. Grrrrr!


----------



## LittleAurora

thank you so much


----------



## apaton

Little a what fab pics congrats :happydance:) xxx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Aww LittleAurora what a beautiful baby! Congrats you must be thrilled. Can't wait for mine in a week now!!

xx


----------



## stmw

awesome pics!! xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks everyone :D i've been in a great mood all day & even managed a happy meal for lunch! (why can i eat junk food but throw up decent healthy stuff! still i have some strawberries & nectarines to make up for it)



> im off and i want to be at work im soo bored at home i cant even hoover or anything its doing my head in was good for the first few weeks though xx

 i know how you feel hun. I've been off over a month now & i'm going a little stir crazy!

becs0375 i'm only a few days further than you & i could hear mine very well (until the little sod hid lol). My tip would be get a full bladder to push bubba forward, lie flat (i was on sofa) use lots of gel, listen to your heartbeat first so you know what your not listening for lol & bubba should be making what will seem like a swisking/steam train type sound. Good luck :hugs:

LittleAurora - how fab! Dare i be the one to confess i can only figure out the 3rd scan piccy :wacko: but they are all great iykwim lol. Awwwww what a special day for you! 

I'm off to make DH's valentines card whilst he's not here & i feel up to it. Have a good evening ladies although i'm sure i'll be lurking :winkwink:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yay Little A.. what lovely pictures! Congratulations! x


----------



## Brownsie

Congrats LittleA!
Don't know when my next scan is yet.... still waiting for the letter/call???

Hope everyone is having a relaxing evening. x x


----------



## becs0375

Well I caved and had a listen!! Couldn't hear anything, tried for a while but nothing!! I wasn't really thinking I would hear it but was more curious to what things sound like lol!!!


----------



## Blob

Aurora congrats what a gorgeous scan pic :cloud9:
Limpetsmum i can only eat junk i cant touch fruit i cant even smell it...was the same last time is odd.


----------



## limpetsmum

I have bleeding again ladies :( only this time it's fresh. Not sure what it all means but i'll contact the epu tomorrow & see if they give a damn enough to see me. Getting fed up now, i know i shouldn't but i just wanna know if bubba will be ok or not! (sorry i guess i'm a little angry for thinking things could actually be ok). Off to do a bit of something to occupy my mind, hope your all ok out there? :hugs:


----------



## ladykara

limpetsmum said:


> I have bleeding again ladies :( only this time it's fresh. Not sure what it all means but i'll contact the epu tomorrow & see if they give a damn enough to see me. Getting fed up now, i know i shouldn't but i just wanna know if bubba will be ok or not! (sorry i guess i'm a little angry for thinking things could actually be ok). Off to do a bit of something to occupy my mind, hope your all ok out there? :hugs:

Babe i am so sorry, and wish u all the luck in the world. I know how you feel about getting fed up, its like every day you just sit and wait.. you think ur safe and then it happens again and your back to worrying. post back tomorrow please and let us know how you got on, fingers and toes crossed for you xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Thank hun, i haven't said anything to DH yet. He was so made up when we thought we heard baby's heartbeat earlier. I can't bear to put doubts back in his head, he's already terrified as it is! 
I'm gonna go read then bed i think, thanks again xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

All I have managed to keep down today was my McDonalds lunch.

A word to the wise... even beef monster munch taste bad a second time round :S

We had an offer accepted on the house we want on Mon which I'm super excited about. Is a massive 4 bed which we can make into a proper family home *swoon* xx


----------



## angie79

hey girls 

hope you are all ok
just popped in to tell you all - you must get jules olivers book - i was meant to say it before but i forgot - its so great to read things you and going through and laugh when she explains it plus there are some really good tips in there for stuff - i read it when i just found out i was pg - its now in my little box and i will get it out when i'm pg again

xx :hugs: to you all


----------



## KittyVentura

Morning ladies! 7 weeks today (when my ticker updates) - Yayyyy


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi ladies. I'm in a new ticket box today. Box 3 of 9 how exciting!!!


----------



## Asher

Morning all! Limpetsmum I hope things are ok for you today.

Little A!! Gorgeous scan pics!! I am so ready to see my babba now!!

I am 9 weeks today!! Woo hoo!!! Yippee!!!!

Off now until Monday, so playgroup this morning with the wild boy!

Have a good day all, hopefully I will have enough energy to type more later!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

11 weeks..yay!!!
I would say only one more week, but scan isn't for 2 weeks, so I now have the 2 week wait all over agian!!
xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Just letting you all know I contacted the epu who will see me tomorrow afternoon but are noy sure if the sonographer will scan me again in the 1st trimester. Why the **** they want to see me if not to scan is beyond me as they don't offer any other service! 
Still, I'm staying as optimistic as I can & praying Tufty is ok. I had a crap nights sleep, I confessed the bleeding to DH (we promised never to keep secrets-it's the foundation of our relationship) and he held me soo tight I woke up aching from him. That and a nightmare of me being on the loo at work shen the toilet collapses & I'm on the floor surrounded by my own blood & goo :S I think i'm finally loosing the plot. 
Not sure if DH will be able to get the time off to come with me tomorrow at such short notice, I hope to god if they do scan it's all ok as I'm not sure how I'd be if I'm on my own.
I'm going back to bed for an hour, catch you all soon ladies........nearly Friday YAY xxx


----------



## becs0375

Thinking of you Limpetsmum, sending you loads of love and good wishes xxx I prey that all is ok xxx


----------



## Brownsie

I know you probably already are, but just rest hun, we are all here for you!!! x xx x x x x x x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Thinking of you limpetsmum :hugs:


----------



## apaton

angie - thanks for the tip ill look out for it :)

limpetsmum- i hope you get your scan 

ladies i hope you are all well xxxxx


----------



## Sayuri

@ Limpetsmum :hugs: I hope you get your scan and its fine.

I have soooo missed alot! 200+ pages already!! well I have had 4 weeks of brown spotting it 'SEEMS' to be tapering off now but my body has been doing so my crazy things who knows just as long as little 'Ricey' is ok and growing thats all I want.

I am a little annoyed I have my first midwife and booking in appointment on Saturday (EARLY) but because they dont have the blood people there I wont be able to have my blood screened. I will have to make ANOTHER appointment. My question is why am I going on a Saturday in the first place?? 12 week not until 1st March.


----------



## KittyVentura

Limpets - I hope things work out for you :hugs: xx


----------



## Carley22

I've never felt so ill in all my life! ive now had 4 migraines in the last 36 hours and i feel like rubbish but i have managed to get myself off to work... I hope this stops soon cant take much more. 

Lipetsmum - i hope you are ok and hopefully its just a glitch and nothing is wrong. 

Mrs JO8 - I am being EXACTLY the same - if my OH says anything that upsets me in the slightest i feel like killing him. I have to keep stopping myself because i know its all hormones.

You all sound like your OH's are lovely - i dont know if mine is excited, worried, happy, sad, or anything. He's so unemotional. Like last night when i watched that One born every minute i was balling my eyes out at that young girl Lisa who had her C section and he sat there laughing at me!! So so rude!! I dont think he gets it at all! Also when we go food shopping sometimes i feel really sick and cant handle choosing food or anything and he gets all funny with me as if im putting it on. Bloody men!! 

I do love him to bits though but thats just the way it is! Sometimes i like him like that (he keeps me grounded) but other times i just want him to be a big softie, but that'll never happen.... perhaps he'll change when he see's our lil bubs.


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hope all goes well today Limpetsmum. Thinking of you.


----------



## limpetsmum

Sayuri, I had my 1st midwife appt at 5 weeks but I know that's due to my history. Normally they like to book people in around 8 weeks to arrange scans & take bloods to make sure your counts are all ok & your blood group won't react to bubba. Hope they get your bloods done soon Hun, it is rather nice getting your green book though-it kinda makes it all feel proper :)

Carley22, does your midwife know about the migraines? It's worth getting your blood pressure checked. Do you normally suffer from them? You can take regular paracetamol to help get on top of them & a cold compress to the forehead & base of the skull can work wonders. Also see if your other half will gently rub your shoulders & neck as it'll help relieve tension. Make sure your well hydrated & eating little & often as low blood sugar can be a major contributing factor. (lecture over but I hope it helps & settles soon for you :hugs:) The good news is they settle off after the 1st trimester.

I guess I ought to get my lazy ass out of bed & find something to do! I hate being stuck inside. What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Carley22

Yeah unfortunately i always get them. had a cold flannel on the head last night and took some paracetamol but it doesnt quite hit it! I can always ask the OH but i dont know if he'd be persuaded with a massge that doesnt lead to sex (TMI) sorry! x


----------



## limpetsmum

lol sorry but your last sentence did make me chuckle, not just a problem of mine then eh teehee MEN! pah! 
Come here & I'll give you a nice relaxing massage........I draw the line at anything else though! ;)


----------



## MrsJ08

Carley22 - my DH sounds a lot like yours! While I was watching "One Born Every Minute" he was going on about how I should have gas&air so he can pinch some. I'm not expecting him to be very supportive during labour as his way of coping with any kind of stress is trying to make me laugh, however inappropriate that might be. That said, if he was as annoying as the guy on that programme I would knock him out. I actually had to give him a talk before our wedding about taking the ceremony itself seriously. I think I'm going to have my Mum at the labour too, for the moral support side of things. The other day I was trying to tell him about the baby's ears and eyelids developing and he went all weird about it and said he didn't want to know. I just don't think he's the kind of guy that's going to have any bond until the baby is here. I'm hoping he might feel something when we go for the scan. I think he just lacks imagination and because I don't have a bump and he hasn't seen a picture he can't quite believe there is anything there! I feel the same way myself sometimes

Limpetsmum - I hope everything is ok this afternoon. It's really positive that you found the heartbeat yesterday.


----------



## Carley22

LOL thanks sounds lovely.... might go home in a min staring at the PC is not doing me any favors


----------



## Emzywemzy

Happy 11 weeks to those due on 2nd!! Whoop! 

xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

:hugs: Limpetsmum, hope everything is ok hun xx


----------



## LittleAurora

fingers crossed limpetsmum xx


----------



## Drazic<3

MrsJO8, I had that very same wedding conversation! I couldn't believe I was actually saying the words 'if you get drunk or say something rude or weird during the ceremony I will walk out and never marry you' :rofl:


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!:hi:

Wow!! 11 weeks for me today! I can't believe it...a couple more weeks and it's 2nd Tri! Well given everything goes well at our 12 week scan that's one week from today! Gosh I can't wait...but I am so nervous!

Limpetsmum: I've got everything crossed for you. Hope all goes well!

Also, can I ask what "One born every minute" is? I have never heard of this?

Well Congrats to the other ladies who are 11 weeks today! :happydance:

xo


----------



## Carley22

one born every minute is a TV series here in England of a very busy Maternity ward - was very emotional... You can download it from channel 4 on demand i should think... its on every week at the moment


----------



## char63

Hi, finally got my scan date through, 2 weeks time when I will be 13 weeks. Can't wait!! They've also made me a consultant app for the following month?? Didn't know they were gonna do that and don't kn ow why


----------



## cat81

Congratulations on getting your scan date through Char63 - you can start the count down now. Mine is a week on Tuesday. Can't wait.

Limpetsmum - Hope it all goes well for you. Will keep my fingers crossed. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emzywemzy said:


> Happy 11 weeks to those due on 2nd!! Whoop!
> 
> xx

Yey! Happy 11 weeks! xx


----------



## cat81

Ohhh, just noticed. Me too! Happy 11 weeks. x


----------



## Caezzybe

Can you add me as well, please? EDD 7th September :)

Thanks,

Caezzybe


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hope everything goes ok tomorrow limpetsmum. xx

Welcome Caezzybe!


----------



## Sayuri

oooh GOSH hubby is cooking and I cant stand the SMELL yuck help me people LOL!!


----------



## ladykara

Sayuri said:


> oooh GOSH hubby is cooking and I cant stand the SMELL yuck help me people LOL!!

LOL My OH closed the kitchen door, minted lamb shank !!! It was the boiled veg which always does me.. yuck !! but dinner was really nice.. there was a point half way through i got a bit worried and had my eye on the stairs leading to loo, but i got to the end of dinner with no problems...


----------



## Carley22

hmmm lamb shank - well i had a very healthy KFC for dinner - had been fancying it all day long... now all i have to look forward to is a good nights sleep!!


----------



## Sayuri

ladykara said:


> Sayuri said:
> 
> 
> oooh GOSH hubby is cooking and I cant stand the SMELL yuck help me people LOL!!
> 
> LOL My OH closed the kitchen door, minted lamb shank !!! It was the boiled veg which always does me.. yuck !! but dinner was really nice.. there was a point half way through i got a bit worried and had my eye on the stairs leading to loo, but i got to the end of dinner with no problems...Click to expand...

He is in the room eating some pie and chips and its disgusting I can't cope I know I will be running to the bathroom:haha::haha:


----------



## LittleAurora

mmmm i had a real mad craving for KFC the other day and my lovely OH treated me to one! yum yum!!!


----------



## Brownsie

Hello Everyone!!!

Got my scan date!!! Woop Woop!!!!!!!

24th Feb, can't wait......! x x x x x


----------



## Carley22

brill news brownsie - not long either!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

I've got a physio appointment tomorrow morning for my painful hip and tomorrow afternoon I've got my MW appointment. I feel a little nervous but I don't really know why because I know she is only going to go through family history and maybe take some blood!

I can empathise on the junk food front, I had sausage and chips tonight from the chip shop around the corner. I didn't really enjoy it that much but it was the only thing I fancied. I haven't eaten a proper meal since Monday and have just been picking at toast, a sandwich or some mini cheddars. I feel full after about three bites or just start to feel woozy. It's a bit of a novelty to me as I've usually got a big appetite. I think I might have lost a bit of weight, although not on my stomach which is permanently bloated.

I think I'm going to watch the programme on Ch4 now about people who send their kids to boarding school at 8 years old. No doubt I'll end up balling again...

Catch you all later x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrsjo8, that's exactly how I've been feeling and I've lost 7-8llbs already. Thinking I'm about to start putting it back on though as my appetite is slowly coming back and the baby is getting heavier. x


----------



## mysticdeliria

OMG, I am sooo glad I'm not the only one!! I also had a huge KFC craving yesterday. I had a coupon for 1 Big Crunch combo + an extra Big Crunch. I ate the combo and saved the other for lunch today, DH knew better than to touch it, I'm such a pig!! I'm gonna be 900 lbs when this is all over!

Limpettsmum, hope all goes well with the scan. Finding the HB is such a good sign, I'm definitely praying for you.

Good luck to all the other ladies with scans/MW appointments coming up. 

GP changed my EDD to from Sept. 22 to Sept. 25 based on the last scan. I know this is right since it works out with ovulation. I'm gonna wait until my MW appointment on Mar 2 to officially change it, coz MW is still saying Sept. 22 (based on LMP, of course). 

Hope all you girlies are doing well, congrats to the many 11 weekers, almost out of the danger zone!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks for all the well wishes & good vibes everyone. Fresh bleeding has stopped just brown discharge on the pad now. As soon as I'm back from the epu tomorrow I'll let you know how it all went. DH has managed to get the time off so that's a relief. 

Sayuri that's how I felt, even now the smell can set me off so I tend to retire upstairs when he's cooking. My top tip is get them to cook enough for 2 days so they can just nuke it the following night ;)
Brownsie-YAY!!!!! The day after mine :) hehe brilliant! 

Well I was craving another happy meal today so DH bought me one on his way home :D bless him. Then I managed a nectarine & some strawberries for dessert mmm it was very yummy x


----------



## FrenchFry

Hi everyone! I was wondering if I could please be added to September 30th? I am also on the October thread for October 1st, but my LMP was either Dec. 24th or 25th, meaning that I could either have an EDD of Sep. 30th or Oct 1st!! I have two tickers to show each :)


----------



## BeanOnTheWay

LimpetsMum, just saw your due date when I was catching up on the thread and realized ours is the same!! I am going tomorrow for my first real appointment, can't wait, but a little nervous. I'll be praying for you and sending well wishes your way for good results tomorrow!


----------



## stmw

good luck limpetsmum....hope all goes well today....will be thinking of you...xxx


----------



## Carley22

Limpetsmum i hope all is well - fingers crossed eh!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Good luck limpetsmum hope it goes well.


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies.

Just been catching up on the thousands of posts. I have been on but just been feeling "meh" adn not really had any time to post.

First off the scan pics are gorgeous!:happydance:

Limpetsmums I hope all goes well today and I am thinking about you! Will try to get back on later to find out how it all went.:hugs:

As for me well I just feel a bit "meh" no scan for another week and a half, wont see a midwife until 3 and a half weeks so just feel like nothing is happenening. If I hadnt booked an early scan I wouldnt be very sure I was preg maybe just with my cold and back to work leaving me washed out and tired rather than pregnancy.:dohh:

Anyways I better head and catch up on other threads I have missed while I have 10 mins with Nathan sleeping.

Emma.xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

11 weeks!!! WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## pinkribbon

I had my scan yesterday and they changed my EDD to August 31st, baby is one day older than they thought it was...


----------



## Carley22

well done over 1/4 of the way through!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck limpetsmum :hugs:

Anyone else around the 11 week mark feeling loads better? I am still tired and run down feeling, but my sickness has got loads better (only really there when I'm hungry now), my appitite is back and I am not getting so many headaches. 

Gosh, can't believe how these NT scans are creeping up. Is anyone else completely nervous about it?! I am bricking it?!


----------



## apaton

i thought my symptoms where easing untill i woke up with a headache and was sick lol, im soo happy to be here i dont care haha, i have a better appetite though ;) im looking foward to my scan keep dreaming about it lol xxx


----------



## Carley22

no im not scared of my scan at all - i just want it!!! so i can start planning and everything...

i have a countdown on my work computer it flashed up today *20 days to go* WOOP WOOP


----------



## Drazic<3

Maybe my experience makes it different. I literally can't sleep for fear. I am a wreck!


----------



## apaton

:hugs: drazic, maybe coz i only got 1 a week ago although ill still be nervous untill i see baby again i had 1 wee bleed again but didnt bother them coz i think its something im just going to have now :) xxx


----------



## Carley22

Well good luck to both of you - hopefully all will be fine! you'll get to see your lil bubs soon...


----------



## apaton

yay :hapydance: any1 else extra hairy haha?? i look like a gorilla :rofl: xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks hun, I have no reason to be edgy (symptoms wise) , just don't have good experiences with scans! This is the furthest I have ever got an I want it soooo much! Just want time to hurry up! :)


----------



## Carley22

But still dont forget to enjoy the early days we'll all be looking back at them with fond memores in a few months......


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Brownsie said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> Got my scan date!!! Woop Woop!!!!!!!
> 
> 24th Feb, can't wait......! x x x x x

Same day as me!!!!!:flower:


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning ladies, Thank you so much for all the kind words & well wishes - they are trully appreciated. I'm feeling very optimistic, i keep telling myself all will be fine & i'll be with my bubba in just over 6 months (eeeek). 
Hopefully i'll be back on later with good news from the epu & then i can relax & enjoy the weekend.
How are people feeling about their 1st pregnant valentines? Mine will be my 1st as a married woman too. I'd soo love to go for a meal with DH but i dare not risk smelling food. I told him this & he was very sweet & said we can go for a drive out & a gentle walk somewhere ( i lurve that man sooo much). 
I hope it will be a special day for us, it's also the anniversary of him proposing (well it will be at stupid o'clock in the morning lol) & the 1st anniversary of us finding out we were pregnant (sadly our little limpets were our 1st mc) but we have fond memories & i hope we can visit them without too many tears.

Right, i'm not staying too long beacuse of the nausea. I found out it might be the refresh rate - a monitor refreshes 60 x second so it can cause a kinda motion sickness, especially if your looking at static graphics such as text.

OK, i'll pop back on later ladies. Thank you once again, love to all :hugs:


----------



## apaton

good luck limpets mum :) x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

OMG..I did a stupid thing and weighed myself today! :cry:
I have put on half a stone and I am so cross with myself. I knew i was eating too much junk and now I just feel like a fat little piggy.

Reading the threads, I have also had a craving for KFC for 2 days, but after my horrible weigh in I think I will be giving it a miss!!!

So, I am going to stop eating junk and see if that helps. 
Today is now a bit crappy, and I feel rubbish!! :nope:

Limpetsmum...hope all is well. xx


----------



## Carley22

i dare weigh myself - i havent been on the scales since i was superskinny and i dont fancy crying!! Teeny Weeny - i still really love your scan pic its the cutest ting in the world!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Carley22 said:


> i dare weigh myself - i havent been on the scales since i was superskinny and i dont fancy crying!! Teeny Weeny - i still really love your scan pic its the cutest ting in the world!

Thank you, we thought it was an excellent picture too!!! It was from a private scan and he was really nice and zoomed in to take a good photo...It is what makes me feel pregnant!!! I still have 1 week and 5 days until my 12 week scan and looking at my pic reminds me that there is something in there!!!!


----------



## Emzywemzy

apaton said:


> yay :hapydance: any1 else extra hairy haha?? i look like a gorilla :rofl: xx

Yes me!! I seem to be shaving my legs an awful lot lately... apparently faster leg hair growth means a boy! lol xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hope all goes ok limpetsmum x


----------



## KittyVentura

Fingers crossed that everything goes well for you today Limpetsmum xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

Teeny Weeny said:


> Carley22 said:
> 
> 
> i dare weigh myself - i havent been on the scales since i was superskinny and i dont fancy crying!! Teeny Weeny - i still really love your scan pic its the cutest ting in the world!
> 
> Thank you, we thought it was an excellent picture too!!! It was from a private scan and he was really nice and zoomed in to take a good photo...It is what makes me feel pregnant!!! I still have 1 week and 5 days until my 12 week scan and looking at my pic reminds me that there is something in there!!!!Click to expand...


Oh I hadn't seen this picture. It's a really good ultrasound pic. Brilliant!!!


----------



## Carley22

is there no word from Limpetsmum yet? does anyone know what time she is going?

EmzyWemzy - i was reading your husbands blog thing yesterday (took forever to read) but i feel like i know you both now!!! He's such a sweetie!! And your cat sounds just like one of ours!!!


----------



## Cafferine

My boyfriend is amazing, last night we went to bed as normal, well abit earlier because I was tired, and he stayed awake and waited till I was asleep, sneaked out then went to asda and bought ingredients and then came home and baked ginger and lemon biscuits untill the early hours of the morning so that he could present them to me this morning hoping they will ease my morning sickness! How incredible is that?! Especially seeing as he had to get up at half 6 to go to work. 

I'm treating him to a nice toby carvery tonight!


----------



## Carley22

WHAT A SUPERSTAR - you lot are soooooooo lucky - i'd be impressed with a "how are you feeling this morning?" from mine!!!!!!!!!!!v


----------



## Emzywemzy

Carley22 said:


> is there no word from Limpetsmum yet? does anyone know what time she is going?
> 
> EmzyWemzy - i was reading your husbands blog thing yesterday (took forever to read) but i feel like i know you both now!!! He's such a sweetie!! And your cat sounds just like one of ours!!!

He is a crazy cat! He drives me mad! lol OH is a sweetie and really looks after me, I don't know what I'd do without him! x


----------



## Emzywemzy

Cafferine said:


> My boyfriend is amazing, last night we went to bed as normal, well abit earlier because I was tired, and he stayed awake and waited till I was asleep, sneaked out then went to asda and bought ingredients and then came home and baked ginger and lemon biscuits untill the early hours of the morning so that he could present them to me this morning hoping they will ease my morning sickness! How incredible is that?! Especially seeing as he had to get up at half 6 to go to work.
> 
> I'm treating him to a nice toby carvery tonight!

awww that is sooo sweet! what a lovely thing to do! xx


----------



## lauraperrysan

Drazic<3 said:


> Good luck limpetsmum :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else around the 11 week mark feeling loads better? I am still tired and run down feeling, but my sickness has got loads better (only really there when I'm hungry now), my appitite is back and I am not getting so many headaches.
> 
> Gosh, can't believe how these NT scans are creeping up. Is anyone else completely nervous about it?! I am bricking it?!


im a wreck already and mine's a week away. although i think i am starting to feel better ms wise which i am so so pleased about, it really get's you down after a while. still gag in the kitchen alot but other than that been fine the last 2 days :)

also ladies, i dont want to offend anyone and i dont know why im thinking this as i have had 7 scans, 4 nhs, 3 private but i cant keep worrying about having a molar pregnancy, i dont know much about it but silly me googled it and now im worrying. 
do you think if it was they would know by now? my last scan was on wednesday just gone, sorry if this seems silly but im such a worrier. it's taken so much heartache to get here xxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh hun, I can understand your nerves but I really think they would of had some signs by now. When was your last scan? My NT is still 10 days away and it's all I can think about! I am climbing the walls! Haven't seen the babe since 8 weeks and it's SO stressful, as you well know darl. My sickness is getting better too, I love and hate it at the same time as I sort of miss the reassurance! Makes you crazy hey?! :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

lauraperrysan said:


> Drazic<3 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck limpetsmum :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else around the 11 week mark feeling loads better? I am still tired and run down feeling, but my sickness has got loads better (only really there when I'm hungry now), my appitite is back and I am not getting so many headaches.
> 
> Gosh, can't believe how these NT scans are creeping up. Is anyone else completely nervous about it?! I am bricking it?!
> 
> 
> im a wreck already and mine's a week away. although i think i am starting to feel better ms wise which i am so so pleased about, it really get's you down after a while. still gag in the kitchen alot but other than that been fine the last 2 days :)
> 
> 
> also ladies, i dont want to offend anyone and i dont know why im thinking this as i have had 7 scans, 4 nhs, 3 private but i cant keep worrying about having a molar pregnancy, i dont know much about it but silly me googled it and now im worrying.
> do you think if it was they would know by now? my last scan was on wednesday just gone, sorry if this seems silly but im such a worrier. it's taken so much heartache to get here xxxxClick to expand...

I read a thread just earlier and by the time you are 10 weeks and have seen the heartbeat and the baby is measuring fine for the dates the risk of mc is 1%.....about the same for past 12 weeks....so I hope this helps. xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I copied this from the thread for you:

Interesting - m/c stats

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I was looking at a website of a place that does private scans (don't know if i'm allowed to post a link?) I found this, which i think is really interesting. It's kind of reassuring, but also not at the same time iykwim?

At 6 weeks we can see the gestation sac and yolk sac in the womb. Risk for miscarriage is about 10% at this stage.

At 7 weeks we can see a heart beat. Risk for miscarriage is now 5%

At 8 weeks if the heartbeat is present your risk of miscarriage is now only 2%

At 10 weeks if the heart beat is present and the baby measures appropriately for your dates, the risk for miscarriage is now 1%


----------



## Drazic<3

Sadly, as nice as those stats are I fear Laura might be like me. Once you have been that 2%, it's hard to relate so much. However, you have to hold on to the good signs, and all the good signs are in our favours :)


----------



## Cafferine

Ah, got my scan date through 1st March the day after I get back from holiday! Scary now. 

I'm sure everything will be fine for all of us, most of us have had early scans and seen heartbeats and have bad pregnancy symptoms! It has to all be ok.


----------



## becs0375

Mine is march 1st too!!!


----------



## emzdreamgirl

hi guys,
I was supposed to have home visit today with the midwife but she is ill so had to cancel...booo.. lol. Its now on Wednesday. I just want to get my scan booked!!!!! When she comeS to see me on Wednesday i will be ten weeks, so i hope it is booked as soon after that as possible, i just want a date to look forward too. I havent had a scan at all yet, so i dont even know if there is anything in there. I think now i have left it too late for a private scan as there should be only about two and a bit weeks (if i have it on time) to my twelve week scan. My DH has been a bit moody lately as he has beeen coming home late from work and trying to get as much overtime as he can (he is a contractor). He is getting a bit moany that im going to bed early and he doesnt get to see me. 
I did get a surprise today at work, someone shouted out that there was a flower van outside and then i got a dozen red roses brought over to me! They even had little diamond/jewels in the middle just like my wedding bouquet! 

i cant believe some of you are nearing twelve weeks now! time is going so quick!


----------



## MamaBird

Drazic<3 said:


> Good luck limpetsmum :hugs:
> 
> Anyone else around the 11 week mark feeling loads better? I am still tired and run down feeling, but my sickness has got loads better (only really there when I'm hungry now), my appitite is back and I am not getting so many headaches.
> 
> Gosh, can't believe how these NT scans are creeping up. Is anyone else completely nervous about it?! I am bricking it?!

I am also feeling a lot better. Sometimes certain smells will make me a little queasy...but nothing like before. And I generally don't have trouble eating now. It's kinda great...in a way...but I can feel the weight gain coming! lol

And yes...my NT scan is next Thursday and I am soooo nervous. I am excited to see bean...but I just want bean to be ok in there. We'll keep our fingers crossed!

xo


----------



## lauraperrysan

thanks drazic and tw.....stats are reassuring for most but unfortunately as i have had 5 miscarriages in a row my risk never drops below the 10% mark apparently and when i was in the early days the risk of miscarriage was around 45%
i guess as hard as it is i have to trust my body and hope and pray wednesday is good news :)
i just wondered if they would know before 12 weeks about these kind of problems ie molar..... oh and drazie my last scan was wednesday just gone (yes, 2 days ago). it was reassuring to see bubs measuring on dates and even bumped forward a lil bit but as none of the nuchal tests have been done i cant relax yet 

i guess we're all in the same boat so have to grin and bere it xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Ahh, yep we do babes. But things are looking so good for you this time hun and that scan will come round quick even though it doesn't feel like it right now for any of us! Hopefully, we will get all the reassurance from having the wotzit kicked out of us from the inside soon! :hugs:


----------



## lauraperrysan

oh god, now i really am freaking out, just went to toilet for bm (only a lil bit of pushing, not much at all) and there's blood, red blood, watery tho so mixed with cm....
the epu told me i have to wait for my 12 week scan now unless i pass clots which i am not so cant even go back :( god i hate all this worry!!


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies!

How are you all?

Any word from Limpetsmum?? I had a scan back but couldnt find anything...but might be because you lot chat so much:haha:oages and pages have appeared since thismorning!

I only realised I am 11 weeks today going by my dates (only 10+2/3 by early scan) but hey I am going by my dates until my NHS scan when hopefully things will be a bit bigger!

Well I am sad and excited as its my mums birthday today so she is coming over for birthday tea and we are getting in a chinese take out...oooo I am so excited you would think its my birthday lol...I jst want singapore noodles so bad!!

Anyways its feeding time at my house...so better go but will check back to see if limpets updated!

Emma.xx


----------



## apaton

emzy the hair isnt only on my legs but my tummy too haha i think i need to shave my tummy lol :rofl: xx


----------



## emzdreamgirl

omg how stupid am i .... just been watching some birth videos from the website that goes with 'one born every minute' on channel four, and literally crying my eyes out, watchin these happy happy people with their newborns! im such a wuss! im blaming it on the hormones!!


----------



## Brownsie

apaton said:


> emzy the hair isnt only on my legs but my tummy too haha i think i need to shave my tummy lol :rofl: xx

Ha Ha!!! TOO TRUE! 

Limpetsmum is fine, but I'll let her share her news. :hugs:

My scan feels like ages away too.... (24th Feb)

x x x x


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> hi guys,
> I was supposed to have home visit today with the midwife but she is ill so had to cancel...booo.. lol. Its now on Wednesday. I just want to get my scan booked!!!!! When she comeS to see me on Wednesday i will be ten weeks, so i hope it is booked as soon after that as possible, i just want a date to look forward too. I havent had a scan at all yet, so i dont even know if there is anything in there. I think now i have left it too late for a private scan as there should be only about two and a bit weeks (if i have it on time) to my twelve week scan. My DH has been a bit moody lately as he has beeen coming home late from work and trying to get as much overtime as he can (he is a contractor). He is getting a bit moany that im going to bed early and he doesnt get to see me.
> I did get a surprise today at work, someone shouted out that there was a flower van outside and then i got a dozen red roses brought over to me! They even had little diamond/jewels in the middle just like my wedding bouquet!
> 
> i cant believe some of you are nearing twelve weeks now! time is going so quick!

hi hun

Dont worry i'm sure little bean is fine and doing well in there growing well.
Thats so sweet of your dh i wish my oh was that thoughtful bless him
I cant believe how quick time was going 

xx


----------



## MamaBird

apaton said:


> emzy the hair isnt only on my legs but my tummy too haha i think i need to shave my tummy lol :rofl: xx

Me too!!! Dear heart, you just made me feel so much better about myself! I have decided to wax it. It's so gross eh!? lol


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey everyone i'm back! (via asda where DH ran in so i didn't have to stomach food smells & sights). 
Thanks for all your thoughts - they must have worked! They did scan me & bubba is there, hiding away but doing as he should be. Little Tufty is now 36.8mm & looking more like a bubba (teenyweeny he looks a little like yours now :happydance:). They have no idea as to the bleeding but just told me to take it easy & try not to worry or stress too much. 
Just before the scan, before leaving home i was sick - almost like him saying 'i'm still here you know' little sod :cloud9:

I also read the chances of miscarraige are reduced to 1% from week 10 :winkwink: (i've also been in the 2 %) optimism is everything! I know it sounds silly but a lot of research was carried out when i was a student on placement on a cancer therapy ward. Those who stayed optimistic & cheerful had a much higher recovery rate than those who had 'succumbed to their 'fate' '



Cafferine said:


> My boyfriend is amazing, last night we went to bed as normal, well abit earlier because I was tired, and he stayed awake and waited till I was asleep, sneaked out then went to asda and bought ingredients and then came home and baked ginger and lemon biscuits untill the early hours of the morning so that he could present them to me this morning hoping they will ease my morning sickness! How incredible is that?! Especially seeing as he had to get up at half 6 to go to work.

Awwwww what a lovely thoughtful guy you have there! Bless him! (can you pick his brains for the recipe for me please hehe)
Hope they work!

emzdreamgirl - you lucky lucky girl you! Mmmmmm i love flowers!

Thanks Brownsie for settling people's minds, i never thought to ask if you'd post for me :hugs: love ya hun xxx

Well, i'm off to continue sorting the spare room out (which i hope to start filling with baby essentials :winkwink:) luckily it also houses the pc at the moment so i'll be lurking.......

Love to all you ladies out there & a huge THANK YOU for all your support. Have great weekends :hugs:


----------



## MamaBird

YAY!!! Limpetsmum!! So happy all went well!!
Have a nice relaxing weekend now!
xo


----------



## Brownsie

Don't bloody do too much in that spare room!!! LOL. 

Off to have chinese soon!!! YAY! Duck with Hoi Sin Sauce.... yum yum in my tum


----------



## apaton

thats fab limepets mum :happydance: xxxx


----------



## elfie

Please add me to your september stars! Had an early scan today and have been told EDD is 20th Sept.


----------



## limpetsmum

Mmm Brownsie - can i come? (i'll have gung po chicken & egg fried rice please) Chinese is my absolute fave! Enjoy it!
DH bought a ready cooked chicken up & a french baguette which i'm looking forward to, just hope i can keep it down!

I promise to take it easy! God are you collaberating with him downstairs on the ps3 :haha: i'm just sorting my filing cabinet out & clearing a drawer ready for nappies :wacko:


----------



## stmw

yayyy! awesome limpets mum! So happy everything is good! xx


----------



## Brownsie

The more the merrier!!! May take you a while to get here, chinky will be here in about 30 mins! x x


----------



## KittyVentura

What awesome news. Happy for you limpetsmum xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Awww Brownsie can you not delay them! lol Your such a spoil sport! hahahaha


----------



## readyforbaby

Yay limpetsmum!!! sweet relief!

I had second scan today and heartbeat is 146 and measuring 7.7mm. So so relieved since still not feeling pregnant. Dr. told me she has had 4 pregnancies and most she ever felt was some fatigue and breast tenderness from time to time so not to worry. When we left hospital dh said "Now can you finally relax?" lol. She also said my chances of miscarrying at this point are next to zero. We're still staying mum for at least a couple more weeks to siblings and then to everyone else at 12 weeks.


----------



## readyforbaby

Oh, and measuring 1 day behind (again)


----------



## Sayuri

Aw limpetsmum that is such good news!!!! :happydance::happydance: so happy for you hun!

Hospital called today and said my 8.45 midwife appointment is now going to be at 3.30 because midwife has to go to the hospital :growlmad: I am nervous enough!!!!!!!!!!

My scan is on the 1st March I see there are others of you with the same date:happydance: I am so excited cant wait for that after my bleeding I am so worried that bubba wont be there:cry: DH said I need to be more optimistic but so hard when its your first.


----------



## Sayuri

Sorry the midwife appointment is tommorow at 3,30pm now! grr


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks ladies, Sayuri (is that your real name? it's gorgeous!) it is hard hun, hang in there & we'll all keep you strong :hugs:

Right, filing cabinet is sorted :thumbup: now i'm debating food, might go take my anti sickness then give it a go xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

BROWNSIE i can smell that hoi sin sauce from here :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

pinkribbon said:


> I had my scan yesterday and they changed my EDD to August 31st, baby is one day older than they thought it was...

Do you want me to leave you as is on the first page? Congratulations on your scan!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cafferine said:


> My boyfriend is amazing, last night we went to bed as normal, well abit earlier because I was tired, and he stayed awake and waited till I was asleep, sneaked out then went to asda and bought ingredients and then came home and baked ginger and lemon biscuits untill the early hours of the morning so that he could present them to me this morning hoping they will ease my morning sickness! How incredible is that?! Especially seeing as he had to get up at half 6 to go to work.
> 
> I'm treating him to a nice toby carvery tonight!

This made me cry!! xx


----------



## Sayuri

limpetsmum said:


> Thanks ladies, Sayuri (is that your real name? it's gorgeous!) it is hard hun, hang in there & we'll all keep you strong :hugs:
> 
> Right, filing cabinet is sorted :thumbup: now i'm debating food, might go take my anti sickness then give it a go xxx

:flower:No its not my real name (I wish) its from the book/film memoirs of a Geisha its Japanese and means little flower I have always loved it! If we have a girl thats one of the names we want.....just not sure what some of the friends/family would say as its quite unusual but who cares eh?:winkwink:


----------



## cazza22

Hi my gorgeous girls  I just wanted to pop in to say hello. I am missing u all loads and am loving seeing all ur growing bubs and hearing about ur expanding bumps . I am back at work and getting back to some kinda normal now its really weird going back there where nobody knew its as if my bubs never existed :-( i came home from work and cried on Monday my OH has been great tho bless him, he's taking me somewhere special for valentines for a treat i still dont know wher im so excited, It gives me something to look forward to. 
Anyway enough about me how r u all?? Good i hope. Lov u all lots and thinkin of u Lov Caz x x x


----------



## Sayuri

So what is everyone having for din? DH is doing an Indian from scratch the smell is making me sick....but I am sooooo hungry!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey limpetsmum! Laura hope everything is ok x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hey Caz, good to see you sweetie :hugs: Aw i'm so glad your able to pop back hun. At least you have your rock beside you, someone else who knows how you feel & what your thinking without having to say a word :winkwink:.
Stay strong & i'm sure your luck will swing around very very soon, just rest yourselves & your body hun & enjoy life (hard at 1st i know x)

Sayuri - that is a lovely name for a little one! I'm having ready cooked chicken (i don't 'do' cooking smells at the moment) on a frech baguette :happydance: i'm actually looking forward to it, it used to be a thursday evening fave of mine & mum's when we'd have our girly night.....aaaah back in the days of living at home eh lol. I bet you'll enjoy the curry once it's done, i'm loving spicy food at the moment i just can't get a whiff of it first else i'm done for.

SOMEONE on here is having a chinese :hissy: 
Still, not long till my Birthday when i'm hoping to be ok for an all you can eat chinese buffet.......i'll be there from 7am till midnight :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Cazza!! Thanks for updating us on how you're getting on.. you've been missed. Glad you have such an amazing oh to support you. You both sound like such a lovely couple. xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Limpetsmum - glad it was good news at your scan.

Cazza - nice to see you pop by - I hope you have a lovely time on Valentines Day.

I had my MW appointment today - I was 30 mins late going in and it took 90 mins. I'd had enough by the end of it, just seemed to go on forever. They took what felt like 10 pints of blood from me. Anyway I won't bore you with the details - I've written about it in my journal if anyone is interested.

I hope everyone has a nice evening. I won't be on much over the next few days as my StepD is with is from tonight until Wednesday as it's half term. As she doesn't know about the baby yet and is incredibly nosey, I can't risk her seeing me on the site and working out what's going on.

Take care everyone.


----------



## Fish&Chips

By the way, I emailed someone about moving the thread to the buddies section but haven't heard back. This one is getting quite large anyway so I might start another thread in the 2nd Tri section in a couple of weeks for us all to gradually move over to. What do you think? x


----------



## KittyVentura

My dinner was a few crackers and some flamin hot monster munch. I can only face DRYYYYYY at the moment.

Craving Chinese though so OH is taking me to my favourite Chinese place tomorrow for our V-day meal. I'm really hoping I get a proposal this weekend... we've agreed we wanna marry in June and we've had my finger measured but I'm waiting on him choosing a ring and popping the question. I'm impatient at the best of times, let alone where the mother of all clocks is ticking lol xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

KittyVentura said:


> My dinner was a few crackers and some flamin hot monster munch. I can only face DRYYYYYY at the moment.
> 
> Craving Chinese though so OH is taking me to my favourite Chinese place tomorrow for our V-day meal. I'm really hoping I get a proposal this weekend... we've agreed we wanna marry in June and we've had my finger measured but I'm waiting on him choosing a ring and popping the question. I'm impatient at the best of times, let alone where the mother of all clocks is ticking lol xx

How exciting! Good luck! My DH has just walked in with a big bunch of red roses! I love him so much! xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Ooooh Kitty how exctitng! My DH proposed last valentines but it was at about 3.30am (and actually on the 15th but we class it as still valentines) he had no ring but we enjoyed shopping for it together :) We'd been out the Lake Vyrnwy (where we actually married last October) we had a lovely day hence was very late getting back. It was the best valentines ever!


----------



## Sayuri

cazza22 said:


> Hi my gorgeous girls  I just wanted to pop in to say hello. I am missing u all loads and am loving seeing all ur growing bubs and hearing about ur expanding bumps . I am back at work and getting back to some kinda normal now its really weird going back there where nobody knew its as if my bubs never existed :-( i came home from work and cried on Monday my OH has been great tho bless him, he's taking me somewhere special for valentines for a treat i still dont know wher im so excited, It gives me something to look forward to.
> Anyway enough about me how r u all?? Good i hope. Lov u all lots and thinkin of u Lov Caz x x x

Cazza22 I am soooo sorry I havent been on the site since the end of January and I have only seen what has happened :hugs: I know this is such a hard time but im thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Sayuri

OMG!!!! DH has tried to dispose of me Indian was lovely:growlmad: however the beef Samosa had peanuts in it and I have a slight NUT allergy! I was soooo anoyed at him.

He decided to tell me AFTER i had eaten it!:growlmad::growlmad: I feel ok but it could have been a whole lot worse! MEN!


----------



## MamaBird

Fish&Chips said:


> By the way, I emailed someone about moving the thread to the buddies section but haven't heard back. This one is getting quite large anyway so I might start another thread in the 2nd Tri section in a couple of weeks for us all to gradually move over to. What do you think? x

I think starting a new one is a brilliant idea! Like a Fresh start for 2nd Tri! Thanks so much for taking such great care of our thread! :hugs:


----------



## Brownsie

Hello!!!

LIMPETSMUM:::::: My chinese was Yummy yumm yumm!!! Hopefully one day us girlies can meet and have a chinese toegther!! LOL... We would to have the biggest table EVER in the resturant!! Ha Ha!

I feel about 8 months pregnant now after eating that lot!

Has anyone chosen names yet?

Mine are: Annie (Girl) or Tyler (Boy)

I think the new thread idea is great! Is anyone at the 12 weeks stage yet?? 

x x x


----------



## Zo23

Brownsie said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> LIMPETSMUM:::::: My chinese was Yummy yumm yumm!!! Hopefully one day us girlies can meet and have a chinese toegther!! LOL... We would to have the biggest table EVER in the resturant!! Ha Ha!
> 
> I feel about 8 months pregnant now after eating that lot!
> 
> Has anyone chosen names yet?
> 
> Mine are: Annie (Girl) or Tyler (Boy)
> 
> I think the new thread idea is great! Is anyone at the 12 weeks stage yet??
> 
> x x x

I love those names! 

Mine are: Addison (Girl) or Wyatt (Boy)


----------



## elmaxie

Hey Ladies just popping on before an early night.

Limpetsmum I am so glad your we baby is doing well!!:hugs:

And the chinese is a theme as we polished off ours....so yummy!!!

Right now I have checked all is good I am away to hopefully get a good nights sleep!

Night!

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

KittyVentura said:


> My dinner was a few crackers and some flamin hot monster munch. I can only face DRYYYYYY at the moment.
> 
> Craving Chinese though so OH is taking me to my favourite Chinese place tomorrow for our V-day meal. I'm really hoping I get a proposal this weekend... we've agreed we wanna marry in June and we've had my finger measured but I'm waiting on him choosing a ring and popping the question. I'm impatient at the best of times, let alone where the mother of all clocks is ticking lol xx

I could only manage crackers too! But with cream cheese. Yum.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Brownsie said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> LIMPETSMUM:::::: My chinese was Yummy yumm yumm!!! Hopefully one day us girlies can meet and have a chinese toegther!! LOL... We would to have the biggest table EVER in the resturant!! Ha Ha!
> 
> I feel about 8 months pregnant now after eating that lot!
> 
> Has anyone chosen names yet?
> 
> Mine are: Annie (Girl) or Tyler (Boy)
> 
> I think the new thread idea is great! Is anyone at the 12 weeks stage yet??
> 
> x x x

I think the first ladies will hit the 12 week mark on Wednesday! How exciting! Are people moving over to 2nd tri at 12 or 13 weeks? I think officially the 2nd tri starts at 13 weeks.


----------



## Blob

Congrats Kitty :happdance:
Cazza am sorry hun :hugs: It must be so hard :hugs:

OH and i went out for dinner as our early valentines night :rofl: Its his stag do tomorrow so i cant see him in a fit state to do anything on sunday :dohh: Though i dont like valentines day anyhoo...

Who is the furthest along on here?? I got a new date of August the 15 the other day :nope: But they were talking pish lol:) as i KNOW my date...silly woman!!


----------



## readyforbaby

P.S. Love the biscuit story cafferine!!


----------



## NurseKel

Awww..Cafferine, that is so sweet! Don't you just love it when our wonderful men do these super awesome things for us! Just imagine how spoiled our babies will be!


----------



## limpetsmum

Brownsie - i'm glad you enjoyed it hun :winkwink:

I actually ate with my DH tonight :thumbup: we had baguette & ready cooked extra tasty chicken, he had gravy i opted for just butter on roll. I'm amazed that i've kept it down.......it was sooo yummy! Enough left for tomorrow too :happydance:. DH also bought me some J20's as he knows i'm into orange juice at the moment & he thought i might want a bit of variety bless.

Well, i'm proud of the room so far, only another 2 drawers & a wardrobe to sort out & it will be all sorted (although we won't be buying :baby:furniture until it's old enough to be sleeping in a cot-to maximise space).

I'm off to bed now, gotta go visit the inlaws tomorrow as i haven't seen them since christmas eeek! Hopefully they won't cook lol.

Enjoy your weekends everyone :hugs: xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

TMI alert...

OH is working away in the week currently. Yesterday late eve I had some... um... "alone happy time" and after orgasm cramped like mad. Woke up for my usual 2am pee and there was some pinky/orange cm when I wiped. Wrong consistency and colour to be just blood... looked like a little blood mixed cm. That was about 1.5 hrs ago.

Not cramping now, in fact can't sleep because of that naughty nausea and sore boobs and there has been no more colour since, despite checking every 10 mins or so.

Anything to worry about? I've read that orgasm contractions can lead to spotting. Should I call EPU in the morning?

Thanks ladies

Update:
I've rang EPU and they don't do self referrals so told me to go to the walk in centre at the hospital and ask to be referred and they can see me today xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

The fetal doppler I hired had just arrived and I am off to try and find the heartbeat...i am scared..... xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Tried for ages, and cannot find a heartbeat.. :nope:
So, I was all excited and now I am petrified. I have tried for ages and there is nothing. What am I going to do?? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Teeny, most girls won't be able to hear the heartbeat until about 16 weeks. Midwives often refuse to try and find it before that mark so that the woman doesn't panic if it can't be found. Really, please don't worry. The bean could be near your back or really far down. You would be very lucky if you found the heartbeat. x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish&Chips said:


> Teeny, most girls won't be able to hear the heartbeat until about 16 weeks. Midwives often refuse to try and find it before that mark so that the woman doesn't panic if it can't be found. Really, please don't worry. The bean could be near your back or really far down. You would be very lucky if you found the heartbeat. x

I am just really fed up..with all the literature it says you can usually hear the baby's heart at 10 weeks, and so as you can imagine I am very scared!!!
I shouldn't have hired it really and I am cross with myself for getting my hopes up. 
All I have done is worry so I should have known better than to try this...and another week and 4 days till my scan...I actually think I will go mad with worry before then!!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh hun.. Believe me the literature I've read says you shouldn't be able to hear it yet. Are you able to have a private scan in the meantime to put your mind at rest? We are picking up my sisters doppler tomorrow, so I might be in the same position soon. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh.. are you using lots of gel?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Kitty.. sorry about your scare. I would think it's almost 100% due to your orgasm so don't worry. x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish&Chips said:


> Oh.. are you using lots of gel?

Yes, used lots of the bottle already!!!

Sorry, I was just ranting because I was upset...Ignore me!!! lol x


----------



## Fish&Chips

You rant away! That's what we're here for, no need to apologise xx


----------



## elmaxie

I found Nathans really hard to hear early on as they are so small and run about in there.

Use LOADS of gel and put the probe right above pubic bone and tilt it into yourself pointing down and you might have to push in hardish. Then move the probe very slowely about.

Try not to worry (easier said than done I know) but some babies hide at the back, that and its very difficult to find so early.

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## KatienSam

dont worry about the doppler yet, although i found it early with my daughter it was soooooo faint it was questionable if it was it! you need lots of gel and the baby has got to be in the right position and they often move away from the doppler!

dont panic, just try again in a few days, its always lower than you thought, the baby is behind your pubic bone before 12 weeks so you have to aim downwards into your pelvis, hold it still and push gentley. babys heart is sooo small at the moment its easily missed too!

Not long until your scan and you will see everything is ok :flower:

xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry just read that it's 4 days til your scan. I read it as 4 week! lol. Maybe not worth getting a private scan before then!


----------



## MrsC71

Teeny Weeny said:


> Brownsie said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!!!
> 
> Got my scan date!!! Woop Woop!!!!!!!
> 
> 24th Feb, can't wait......! x x x x x
> 
> Same day as me!!!!!:flower:Click to expand...

And me!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Choc1985

feel silly writin this but as some of u may no i am really worrying

went 4 a scan on tues baby 10weeks and heart beat

wed had period type pains but not that painful
thurs still had period pains on and off
fri period pains had gone but still had sore boobs and felt sick told ppl i was preg dont no y wen i was worring so much lol pains came bk lunch time but then went agen
sat woke up felt a bit sick 4 about 5 mins then got up had a sidden burst of energy and tiding the house. iv had no bleeding or spotting and im just genrally very worried


----------



## Fish&Chips

Choc they all sound like really positive signs. Period type pains are from your uterus stretching and getting ready for a growing baby and sore boobs and nausea are signs that you have high levels of hormones. Also the chance of a mc apparently goes down to 2% if you see a heartbeat at 10 weeks. xx


----------



## Choc1985

thanks fish and chips just i dont feel pregnant anymore prob nothing and will be bk 2 bein bloated and feelin sick later lol 
saw heart beat at 9+6 and im now 10+4 so fingers crossed


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish&Chips said:


> Sorry just read that it's 4 days til your scan. I read it as 4 week! lol. Maybe not worth getting a private scan before then!

I didn't make it clear- it is 1 week and 4 days away- 24th Feb so still a wait away. we had a private scan at 9 weeks so can't really justify another £100.
I am worrying for nothing I'm sure! ( I say this but don't quite believe it).

When i had my son 7 yrs ago, I didn't even think about such things...how the internet and time changes us!!!! :wacko:

I am feeling a little more positive than an hour ago and I will try again in afew days....stupid doppler!!:haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Let us know how you get on x


----------



## apaton

hey ladies how are you all??

ive woke up this morning and im spotting again :cry: i hate this :( xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

apaton said:


> hey ladies how are you all??
> 
> ive woke up this morning and im spotting again :cry: i hate this :( xx

So sorry to hear this again..not long now until your scan and by the looks of it, your little bean is one true little fighter.xx


----------



## KittyVentura

2 hour wait at the walk in centre!!! You've GOT to be kidding me??!!! Xx


----------



## apaton

my scans on friday,my period is due around now so im hoping its just that xx

kitty thats rubbish , sorry your having trouble :( xx


----------



## Brownsie

Teeny Weeny: Just for a bit of info, there is a private scan place at 'Kings Hill' West Malling in Kent who charge only £50 for an early pregnancy scan. They are on the web. https://www.kentmedicalimaging.co.uk/index.htm 

Kitty: Are you ok now? Have you had any blood? It maybe just something to do with your cervix?? I have had that sort of thing before for no reason.


My Hubby has just gone to pick up my doppler!!! YAY! (And an excuse to get me a valentines card!) When I went for a private scan a couple of weeks ago she picked up the heartbeat, but i'm thinking I wont be as lucky if its wriggling now!!! But I will keep trying to find it, think its just going to take patience! 

Hope all you girlies are having good weekends so far, was planning to do some 'pottering' in garden, but still full of ice and snow!! x


----------



## KittyVentura

Now there's just the faintest hint of colour to my CM, waiting to be referred to EPU atm. If they can't scan me today I'm debating booking and paying for a private scan today. Just need some peace of mind ladies. Xx


----------



## KittyVentura

I'm now waiting to be seen in EPU, please cross everything for me dears xx


----------



## becs0375

Fingers crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## apaton

fingers crossed kitty :hugs: xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Good like Kitty :hugs:

Teeny, my time with a doppler was short lived - I got so annoyed with it cutting out I threw it and now it doesn't work at all :shy: PLEASE don't panic, they are more stress than they are worth though I understand. I am sick of the pre-scan stress! :hugs:

I went out delivering today for ages and I am exhausted now! Can't shake these splitting headaches but the sickness is almost gone. Spent the last hour drawing a picture for OH for valentines. We are skinted at the moment so the budget is £5. I drew him his fave picture on canvas (it sucks! But I tried!) put a photo of us in the frame and got him a card and chocies. :)

Hope you are all alright. Are you feeling better today Laura?


----------



## Brownsie

GRRRRRR....

Can't find the HB with the doppler!!!! Ha Ha, will keep trying...... x x


----------



## Drazic<3

Girls, it is SO early for dopplers don't forget. It isn't until 12 weeks that bubs pops out from behind the public bone area. :)


----------



## Asher

Hope things go okay for you Kitty, am sure it's going to be fine.

Apaton I think you must be just like I was with Arch, the slightest thing and I would bleed. Hugs to you.

I feel bloody awful today. Hubby and Jack have both had a 24 hour stomach bug this week, and today it's my turn. I felt sick before I got up but obviously just thought it was the normal MS having a bad day. Anyway, obviously not cos my tummy is really upset and I have been on the sofa snoozing most of the day. DH took Archie to his swimming lesson and took Jack with him, and now he's taken them both to a soft play place to give me an hour on my own. I think I may be fancying a bit of Dairylea on toast but think I might regret it!!

This is crap on a Saturday, I want to feel better, we are supposed to be going out for an all you can eat Indian buffet tomorrow!!!! :cry:


----------



## KittyVentura

Well after 4 hrs up the hospital in total they took some blood and booked me for a scan on Monday. Bleeding has completely stopped (must have been less than a tea spoon full in total I think) and my symptoms are all still there so I'm optimistic.

How is everyone elses day? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Kitty that sounds promising! FX for Monday. x


----------



## cat81

Definitely sounds like good news Kitty, keep positive. Good luck on Monday. x


----------



## limpetsmum

> Yesterday late eve I had some... um... "alone happy time" and after orgasm cramped like mad

 Kitty, I'm kinda glad you mentioned that cos that's what happened when i had my bleed last week :blush: i was just too embarrased to own up :blush:. Try not to worry, on the monday (the day i had 'alone time' teehee) i had brown discharge then wed it was fresh, now it's settled off again so try not to worry. I think you can bleed from the spasm the orgasm causes just as you might post sex. Hope my confession helps set your mind at ease!

Teeny weeny try not to worry, baby can hide very deep & the heart is so tiny at the moment it's difficult to find. What doppler are you using? The makes can vary in ability to pick up sound amazingly. I have to have a full bladder, tons of gel & put a pillow under my back whilst lying flat to arch it to just about hear Tufty. Oh & don't apologise :dohh:

Choc - if it helps i don't really feel pregnant anymore either! All of a sudden my nausea has settled & i can eat proper meals (well they are small portions cos my stomach is probably now the size of a peanut!). I feel very energetic & my boobs only ache first thing in the morning when i'm in bed (or when DH tries to 'play' with them :growlmad:)

Awww apaton - hang in there hun!

Brownsie - good luck hun xxx (oh & guess who's got a chinese for dinner tonight :dance:)

Well, my day is going well, as i've said i can eat now WOOHOO! It's only the thought of certain foods & still smells which are not good. DH has gone valentines shopping........he's such a last minute person lol. So i'm back to slowly sorting out the spare room. Got 1 wardrobe done, working on 2nd one (this is someone who had to go from 7 wardrobes to 2.5 when i donwsized last year :wacko:) so we can put baby's things in there. Also sorting out stuff i don't wear to sell on ebay & raise baby funds :winkwink:. 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far? xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Awww Limpets - What a pair of self lovers we are lol!

Thanks for fessing - it's put my mind at rest for sure xx


----------



## limpetsmum

KittyVentura said:


> Awww Limpets - What a pair of self lovers we are lol!
> 
> Thanks for fessing - it's put my mind at rest for sure xx

Thanks for not taking the pi** :haha: i haven't even confessed to DH or my midwife :blush:. What are we like eh! My excuse is cos i'm too scared to have :sex: poor DH is being very very patient (and probably self loving too :haha:). Maybe for valentines tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## limpetsmum

Does anyone have any idea how much coke we can have in a day? And i mean the drink here folks! I bought a couple of packs of cans today & now i just have a coke craving :wacko:, i'm only drinking that or orange juice or J2O's & i don't think my kidneys can take much more fruit juice lol. 
I don't usually drink caffeine at all but i know were meant to limit ourselves in pregnancy :shrug:


----------



## Brownsie

Hello Limpetsmum! I have the coke craving too... never really drunk it before! I dont think we are supposed to drink too much in the first tri....


I am feeling SOOOOO NOT Pregnant now.... tummy has seemed to have 'dissappeared'. 

Wish my scan was now! 

x x


----------



## Blob

Teenyweeny dont worry :hugs: they are so hard to find, i'm just lucky that i did it with Tabs not long ago so remember how it all went. 
Apaton dont panic i've had so much bleeding now but i still hear the hb :hugs: 
Brownsie my sickness has died down to nausea now and your bloat goes down :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I worked it out that you can have at least 4 glasses, so maybe 2 cans, a day. This is providing you don't have any tea or coffee. It's really been helping my stomach. x


----------



## Blob

:dohh: I cannot get through the day without so much iron bru but i just throw up without it so :shrug:


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!! hows it going! some good news in here as well!! I think im going to have to take a pic of my bump soon its stupidly big for 11 weeks!


----------



## Fish&Chips

I've just read that you can have 5 cans a day!! I would stay below that just incase though. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

LittleAurora said:


> hello all!! hows it going! some good news in here as well!! I think im going to have to take a pic of my bump soon its stupidly big for 11 weeks!

How exciting! Can't wait to see the pic! I posted mine on my journal and on the bump page today. x


----------



## Carley22

we are only allowed up to 300mg of caffeine a day - its best to buy the caffeine free coke if you can tolerate its yukkiness!!! 

You ladies and your self loving is so amusing... really chuckled - sorry!! I'm sure i read somewhere that orgasms can cause spotting in early pregnancy and that its nothing to worry about! Me and the OH are still having sex though (although i do think every time "should i be doing this")!!

He took me out for a meal last night as an early valentines pressie as its too busy to go out on the day and we are going to my parents for dinner tomorrow - he took me to the best chinese in town and i swear i have never eaten so much in my life. Although by the end of it i was feeling rubbish... loads of trapped wind atm and its SOOOOO uncomfortable - is anyone else having the same thing? 

ive been on a junk food binge the last few days and have had KFC, chinese and Burger King LOL such a little fattie!! 

Went to mother care today could have been in there all day!! Is anyone else going to the baby show in Birmingham in May? if you are we could meet up.... have a decaf coffee or something???


----------



## Blob

Oooooh so exiting :happydance: 
Hmmm well i'm trying to limit the amount :lol:


----------



## Fish&Chips

I think it's been reduced to 200mg now.. boo x


----------



## Carley22

Boooo!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Well i have to say i'm just going to drink as much as i need cos i'm stupid and also i just throw up all the time if i dont drink it...having said that i havent had more than 3-4 cans a day :lol:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well you are still well within the recommended amount then blob so all is good! Hooray for coke and iron bru! x


----------



## Carley22

i keep looking at the girls bumps in 3rd tri!! they look soooo good and then they are like "right im off speak to you in a bit - im going to have my baby" _ HOW AWESOME IS THAT!!


----------



## Cafferine

Evening girls! Yeah I know it was really sweet here is the recipe...

Bill Granger - Ginger Biscuits With Lemon Drizzle Icing (Helped with morning sickness) 

250g plain flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
Pinch salt
1 teaspoon ground ginger
40g icing sugar, sifted
70g crystallised ginger, finely chopped
200g unsalted butter, melted
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Icing

125g (1 cup) icing sugar mixture, sifted
1 tablespoon lemon juice

Preheat oven to 180C/gasmark 4/ 350F. Line 2 baking trays with non-stick baking paper.

Sift the flour, baking powder, salt and ground ginger together into a large mixing bowl. Add the icing sugar and crystallised ginger and stir to combine. Add the melted butter and vanilla extract and, using a wooden spoon, stir until all ingredients are well combined. Roll tablespoonfuls of the dough into balls and place 3cm apart on prepared trays, then flatten lightly with a fork dipped in flour.

Bake for 12-15 minutes or until light golden. Remove and set aside on a wire rack to cool. Once completely cool, drizzle with icing.

For the Icing Combine the icing sugar mixture and lemon juice in a bowl and mix until smooth and glossy.

Heres a picture.

https://www.smh.com.au/ffximage/2007/01/15/biscuits_narrowweb__300x450,0.jpg


----------



## limpetsmum

Evening ladies!

Brownsie i'm the same hun - not feeling at all pregnant! & my bump has settled a bit - i think you get a lot of bloating in the 1st tri then comes bump :winkwink:.

Carley - i'm going!!!!! Promised to take Mom as i did it with DH last year (and to be honest he looked relieved when i said i'd go this yr with my Mom lol). What day you thinking of going? I might go 1st day as i'm hoping to pick my travel system up from there. Will definately do a meet up with peeps :D

Oooooh Cafferine - the recipe, cheers hun - off to check my cupboard :hugs:...................back! Boo i need both lots of ginger (yuck i hate ginger but kinda fancy those cookies lol)

I'm trying to limit my coke, on 2nd can then i'll switch to J2O's 
Off for dinner soon, i'm just trying to sort out my card making & scrap booking stuff - anyone else a crafter? I think i'm going to finally start the cross stitched blanket i bought years ago for my god daughter when i find a pattern to do (she's 12 september :wacko:)


----------



## limpetsmum

.....oh and does anyone else's face resemble a pepperoni pizza? I am NOT impressd with the spots! Never had them, don't like them now :growlmad:


----------



## Brownsie

LOL... i have got more spotty!!!! 

I am thinking about take a day trip up to Birmingham to the show! That would be fun to meet!!! 
x x


----------



## Cafferine

Yeah, it seems quite an easy recipe to follow too. I can't stand the smell of baking at the moment though.

Yeah my spots are really bad but seem to be going down now, fingers crossed! 

Does anyone elses lower belly seem abit hard? Not rock hard but abit firmer? Also breathing in doesn't seem to be making that much difference now!


----------



## limpetsmum

Brownsie that would be ace!!! :happydance:

Yeah i tried breathing in this morning - pointless. But then i also find myself wanting to wear clothes which show my bump.....hurry up summer weather - i have to wear too many layers at the moment it's so cold lol


----------



## MrsJ08

Limpetsmum - I've got spots, little whiteheads for the first time in years. I'm trying my best to ignore them.

On the caffeine front - we are allowed 200mg a day. There is 40mg in a can of coke. I've switched to decaf tea and decaf coke so that I can have the occasional bar of chocolate. 

It's been a long day - step-daughter has been playing up and DH is upset so I'm off for now x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I'm a crafter limpetsmum! I'm currently in to jewellery making and have been taking a silver smithing evening course. I made my dh's wedding ring! x


----------



## ladykara

Fish&Chips said:


> I'm a crafter limpetsmum! I'm currently in to jewellery making and have been taking a silver smithing evening course. I made my dh's wedding ring! x

another arty person !! :happydance:, im a sculpter... i sculpt mini fairies and babies.But had a break for a bit and make necklaces just for a short change, even got into those reborn dolls for a bit.. would love to see your work.. do you have a web site? mine is www.ladykara.co.uk xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

ladykara said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> I'm a crafter limpetsmum! I'm currently in to jewellery making and have been taking a silver smithing evening course. I made my dh's wedding ring! x
> 
> another arty person !! :happydance:, im a sculpter... i sculpt mini fairies and babies.But had a break for a bit and make necklaces just for a short change, even got into those reborn dolls for a bit.. would love to see your work.. do you have a web site? mine is www.ladykara.co.uk xxClick to expand...

Nope afraid not but I made these as presents for my bridesmaids...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/EllasWand004.jpg

and this for my flowergirl...

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/EllasWand006.jpg


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow ladykara.. your fairies are amazing!! They look so real. What a talented lady you are.


----------



## Fish&Chips

And this is my dh's wedding ring that I made out of white gold..

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/Ring.jpg


----------



## Brownsie

OOOH, you are clever ladies! I make wedding plans/cards/place settings etc... having a bit of a break at the moment, as trying to set hubby up in the plumbing business!

I tried the doppler again this morning, and.... I think I found the HB! YAY! We plugged it into the stereo to get a bigger sound, I will try again next saturday, maybe a bit clearer then! Happy Happy Joy Joy!

Got a lovely bunch of red roses today... He is so lovely! Out for a meal tonight, can't wait to get all dressed up! 

Have a good day ladies! x x


----------



## KittyVentura

Guess who got her proposal last night... :D

I'll post pics tomorrow I think as I don't have my camera lead atm but the ring is gorgeous. Woop!

Have great V-days everyone xx


----------



## LittleAurora

CONGRATS!!!!! looking forward to the pics!! have you set a date?


----------



## Sayuri

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: oooh congratulations!!! details details...ahem well not all the details:blush::blush:


----------



## apaton

congrats kitty :happydance::happydance: xxxx


----------



## ladylink

Please add me to the list! EDD Sept 7. Baby dust to all :)


----------



## ladykara

KittyVentura said:


> Guess who got her proposal last night... :D
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow I think as I don't have my camera lead atm but the ring is gorgeous. Woop!
> 
> Have great V-days everyone xx

congrats honey !!! ill look forward to seeing the photos, did he do it in a special way? xx


----------



## ladykara

Fish&Chips said:


> ladykara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> I'm a crafter limpetsmum! I'm currently in to jewellery making and have been taking a silver smithing evening course. I made my dh's wedding ring! x
> 
> another arty person !! :happydance:, im a sculpter... i sculpt mini fairies and babies.But had a break for a bit and make necklaces just for a short change, even got into those reborn dolls for a bit.. would love to see your work.. do you have a web site? mine is www.ladykara.co.uk xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nope afraid not but I made these as presents for my bridesmaids...
> 
> https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/EllasWand004.jpg
> 
> and this for my flowergirl...
> 
> https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/EllasWand006.jpgClick to expand...

These are amazing !!, must take you hours to make, I wouldnt even know where to start when making them... You should think about selling them, start a web site.. or just sell a few bits on ebay. Well when we are 8-9 months and unable to move much looks like we will be on the sofa making stuff !!!


----------



## MamaBird

Fish & chips- Lovely work!! I am creative and crafty...but not that crafty! Those pieces are amazing. My talent remains mostly in the area of drawing/painting. Maybe I'll post some of my stuff since we're all sharing! I'm so happy we're all getting to know each other so well! 

Kitty: CONGRATS!!! yay!! What a lovely Valentine's day! 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## ladykara

MamaBird said:


> Fish & chips- Lovely work!! I am creative and crafty...but not that crafty! Those pieces are amazing. My talent remains mostly in the area of drawing/painting. Maybe I'll post some of my stuff since we're all sharing! I'm so happy we're all getting to know each other so well!
> 
> Kitty: CONGRATS!!! yay!! What a lovely Valentine's day!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!

Think we should start a new thread showing people's art work, 2D work is something i am no good at, i tried so many times and i love drawing.. Cant wait to see your drawings honey x


----------



## Boony

I've just booked to go to the baby show in birmingham. I'm going on the friday then staying in a travelodge and going shopping in the bullring on saturday. cant wait i should know if were having boy or girl by then too :happydance:


----------



## Choc1985

hi hope ur all ok and have a great valentines day

im sharin mine with my df other love aston villa!!!!!!!!!!!!! although he is takin me out after the football lol

some of u may have read my other post bout period pains well thease have gone and so have all my other signs im concerned but have no pain or bleeding im so paranoid since a previous mc in aug im nearly 11 weeks now 

xx

whens the baby show ???


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooohh Kitty how exciting! Tell us everything about it! Can't wait to see the photos.

Mamabird.. you should definitely post some pics, I would love to see your work. Silver smithing is not that hard actually. Annoyingly they ran out of places this term and I haven't gone for the last year because of saving for the wedding. I hope I'll be able to just sit at home doing it when I'm quite far gone! x


----------



## Drazic<3

Congratulations Kitty! 

Fishandchips and Lady, your work is amazing! Wish I could do stuff like that!


----------



## ladykara

Drazic<3 said:


> Congratulations Kitty!
> 
> Fishandchips and Lady, your work is amazing! Wish I could do stuff like that!

Thank you :hugs: i only got into it myself because i was bored and bed bound back in 2001, and that was because i was pregnant, unfortunatly i lost the baby but gained a hobby which i love...xx


----------



## Blob

Wow congrats Kitty!! :happydance:

Well i'm refusing to get my bloody bridesmaids anything...they have done toss all for my wedding like NOTHING not even my hen night which i ended up organising at the last min :cry: So they will get toss all :lol: 

What did you get/going to get parents??? :shock:


----------



## ladykara

Blob said:


> Wow congrats Kitty!! :happydance:
> 
> Well i'm refusing to get my bloody bridesmaids anything...they have done toss all for my wedding like NOTHING not even my hen night which i ended up organising at the last min :cry: So they will get toss all :lol:
> 
> What did you get/going to get parents??? :shock:

It was the bridemaids side of things which are causing all of the hassel for my wedding... my sister seems to think its her bloody wedding and everyone seems to want to walk down the isle with me !! arghhhh To be fair though my sister has worked hard doing all the seating plans. The way im feeling i dont want a hens party but my sister is trying hard to convince me i should.. 4 weeks till D day for me...some women have flowers to hold walking down the isle, im trying to find a white bucket to hold incase im sick... classy eh!!


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hiya. I know I'm a bit late, but please could you add me due on 16 September 2010. Thanks.


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies! 

I haven't been on for A-G-E-S... can't believe how far on we are now; not long before the magic 12 weeks! 

I've been SO busy - my second teaching placement started last week. I've got my timetable and it's shocking - plus, my mentor is less than sympathetic. She's about my age (25) but is single, lives alone and goes out nearly every night. She's so energetic on a morning and i'm sure she thinks i'm being morngy and moody - I'm not, i'm just feeling sick and tired! I'm finding it really hard to get on with her as we're so different and she has no idea how tough i'm finding it. I so wanted a mentor who had kids! 

How are your bumps coming along ladies? Sorry if you've already been talking about it - i'm just too tired to go back more than a few pages - it'd take forever to catch up since I was last here! I'm only 10 weeks today but i'm certain i'm starting to show. Only prob is, my bump doesn't seem to be at the front only - I'm getting major love handles! I've ended up with a right muffin top over my jeans - It looks like i'm wearing a size too small (but they still fit on my legs). It's like i'm getting an extra 'band' of fat right around my lower belly rather than just a bump... are you ladies getting this too? 

OH and I have been looking at baby names today in the free book with Prima Baby mag - we're so excited! We like Isabelle faith / Imogen faith for a girl, and either Max Jay or Ethan Jake for a boy. It's a work in progress though - I went through my entire pregnancy with DD thinking i'd call her courtney - she was born and just didn't 'look like' one! Daft, I know, but she's now Emma and it suits her perfectly. 

Hope you're all doing well... we've decided on a private scan for 12 weeks so are gonna book that tomorrow. It'll be £90 but worth it - I just can't wait to 20 weeks and i've had my NHS dating scan at 8 weeks. 

xXx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!

Ladykara: I had the chance to visit your site. Your pieces are BEAUTIFUL!! So creative!! :thumbup:

Well here are a few pictures of my artwork as promised. Some drawings and one painting.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/sunset-acrylic.jpghttps://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/flowers-pencil.jpghttps://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/gnome-pencil.jpg

Also I do a bit of photography here and there...and since this is a pregnancy forum I figured I'd share a few pictures of the sessions I did with my friends while they were pregnant.

https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/babybooties2.jpghttps://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/bedroomeffects.jpghttps://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/GLOWBURST.jpghttps://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/Katespregnancyedited2.jpghttps://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/09-10/Katespregnancyedited24.jpg

Alright well I figure that's enough sharing! I don't want you ladies stuck looking at my pictures all night! :haha:

xo


----------



## Carley22

Wow those drawings are beautiful!! 
*
BABY SHOW*

Limpetsmum and Brownsie (and anyone else who is going...)

The dates are 21-23 May 2010 in Birmingham. I think i will be going for the friday and Saturday and it would be really nice to meet some of you!! So perhaps we can all arrange to meet there if you want to email me on [email protected] .... then we could all change numbers by email and arrange to meet for a coffee or something!! SO EXCITED!!

AHHHHHHHH IVE MOVED UP A TICKER


----------



## LittleAurora

goodmorning ladies!! how are we all today??


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Morning ladies, once again I have a terrible headache...it hurt so much last night I woke up and had to take some tablets in the midddle of the night...it feels like someone has hit me over the head with a hammer!!!

Anyone else suffering??

And...Congratulations on the engagement Kitty, I am still waiting!!!  x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blob said:


> Wow congrats Kitty!! :happydance:
> 
> Well i'm refusing to get my bloody bridesmaids anything...they have done toss all for my wedding like NOTHING not even my hen night which i ended up organising at the last min :cry: So they will get toss all :lol:
> 
> What did you get/going to get parents??? :shock:

That's awful! Not even your hen do?!! Oh no, I wouldn't have got mine anything if they had been that rubbish. We got flowers for my Mum is a similar style to my bouquet and we actually bought our suits for the Dad's and best men, instead of hired them as they worked out the same price, so our gift to my Dad was the suit. x


----------



## KittyVentura

Hi ladies. I did a separate post but just to confirm here too that baby is fine. saw the HB and she confirmed me as 7 and a half weeks.

Engagement - We went for a meal and when we got to his after Ian asked me to wait downstairs as he needed to "wrap my present". Anyway when he called me up he'd laid a path of candles and sequins for the door to his bed and sat me down before getting on one knee and asking me... here are some long awaited pics. Enjoy :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

https://img705.imageshack.us/img705/9128/feb10337.jpg

https://img231.imageshack.us/img231/6210/feb10352.jpg

https://img695.imageshack.us/img695/206/feb10361.jpg

https://img196.imageshack.us/img196/6977/feb10379.jpg

XXXXX


----------



## Carley22

oooooooo you lucky girl - what a romantic man!!! and a lovey ring..... (jealous)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mamabird those drawings and photos are fantastic!

Kitty.. that is so lovely! And what a beautiful ring. Thanks for showing us the pics x


----------



## SisterRose

Whoops! had my scan, all is fine but it looks like i miscounted and I'm exactly a week behind what I thought! New EDD is 14th September :D


----------



## BLONDIE35

I'm looking forward to my early scan tomorrow but also a bit apprehensive that something is wrong. FX'd for tomorrow.


----------



## BLONDIE35

Kitty that's a gorgeous ring. Congratulations to you!!! How romantic.


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi everyone, hope you had lovely weekends?

MrsJ08 - thanks for the coke info, i'm well inside my limits as i'm only having 2-3 cans a day & i'm not really into chocolate :thumbup:. Although did you realise they recommend you eat a small amount of chocolate each day is it can contribute to a contented baby?

Fish&chips! OMG, where did you manage to find a course? I started off cross stitching, whent onto card making, moved across to scrapbooking & have recently (past year or so) taken up jewellery making but i'd love to do a silver smithing course! Lovely items.
Ladykara - how talented are you? they are gorgeous.
Mamabird - those drawings are amazing! I can't even doodle lol.

Ooh Brownsie i made all my own wedding invites, place settings, table plan etc. It took blimmin ages but i'm glad i did it & would love to get into it professionally. Glad you found bubbas heartbeat :happydance:

Woop woop kitty! That ring is GORGEOUS, the setting was sooo romantic i nearly cried! 

Blondie35 - good luck for tomorrow :hugs:.

Welcome to the newcomers (i just about noticed you between the wafflings lol).

Well my valntines day was lovely! Breakfast in bed (breakfast alone is a miracle these days lol) we exchanged presents, DH had bought me a gorgeous swarovski necklace (i love all things sparkly)....i won't go into other details (but god how sensitive have i become!!! - 1st time since falling pregnant & WOW sorry if TMI lol) then we went to see his parents as i'd not seen them since falling pregnant. Last night we chilled out on the sofa then i made a mini scrapbook of me trying on wedding dresses whilst DH played on the PS3. A truly lovely relaxing day :)
My bump seemed huge yesterday too, i felt i needed to cover it up with a chunky cardigan as i looked about 5 months eek! Didn't want to freak his parents out too much either haha.


----------



## limpetsmum

just to confirm i will definately be coming. Tickets are cheaper if you get them now so i'll be buying mine this afternoon for £11.95, they go up to £13.95 once the early ones sell out (61% sold so far). 
I'm also going to go on the 21st May in the hopes that it'll be quieter than last year when we went on a saturday. Top tip for anyone who hasn't been before - bring a trolley/wheeled holdall/mini case (my option) as the freebies can get heavy! You can book them in for safe keeping but as you are always collecting it seems pointless, esp if your planning to buy too! Last year my DH met an old school friend who was working int he lounge area sponsered by fairy.........guess who had a case full of non bio samples :thumbup: brilliant!
I'll be going on the train with my Mom (who will be coming down from Cumbria to stay for a few days) as i think i'll still have my convertable on the road (as opposed to the 4x4 i run in the winter) which has no boot space to put anything lol. Shame cos Mom gets disabled parking so we'd get a great spot ggrrr!
Meet & coffee sounds great, shall we nominate an organiser who can arrange everything & keep hold of numbers & attendees?


----------



## limpetsmum

No Way! i've just been mooching around to buy tickets for the baby show & clicked on the health care professionals section. Apparently i get free admission teehee! How lucky is that (nice change!) plus a free goody bag with samples sweeeeet. 
If you have a company you can get free admission too - regardless of company (i think) just click on trade lounge.
If your not sure about coming & want to decide on the day, join this website https://www.babycentre.co.uk then go to freestuff & it will give you details to get £5 off on the door admission making it £13 on the day (cheaper than advance tickets).

Right, i really must get dressed & DO something lol x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks limpetsmum. I just looked on the Bucks adult learning section. I imagine every county has something similar. It's great fun. x


----------



## limpetsmum

Excellent! How long is the course? I might look into it although i have decided to cross stich a blanket for bubba so i don't want to take too much on at the moment lol. You know how it gets.......:wacko:


----------



## Carley22

Im so excited about the baby show - and GOOD idea limpetsmum on the trolley thing! The OH is coming with his mum too (he's bringing his laptop to make sure we're getting good deals!!) I dont mind organising it if no1 else wants to!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Maybe the show could be the September Stars meet up?

Limpetsmum, the course is for 2 hours a week for 10 lessons and costs approx £75-80. x


----------



## Carley22

i think it should be!!!! We'll be half the people there!!

Ive just booked it off work!! WOOP WOOP


----------



## limpetsmum

I'm sticking with the laptop heehee. Is it wifi at the NEC? I'll take my ipod touch if it is - although i know wetherspoons have wifi so it's always another excuse for a drink & sit down.
If you wanna organise that's great - i can always be your 2nd in comman if you need me to be lol. I've worked at the NEC numerous times so i'd be a great asset! Also as i get trade entrance hopefully i can sneak you all out some freebies :winkwink: whilst you babysit my mum :hugs:.
Oh it is worth taking your own food as it's pretty crap & quite expensive there (even in wetherspoons). 
Ooooh i'm looking forward to it already :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

Would I be invited to come too girls?


----------



## Carley22

Well if you have worked there and have experience you can do it and i'll be your second in command!! They do have a wifi cafe there as far as i read. Babysitting for freebies sounds like a good exchange!! 

Whats your email address and i'll email you my number etc so we can get this party started?

Drazic - of course you are invited its a September Stars get together anyone and everyone should come!


----------



## limpetsmum

I don't wanna take the leading roll off you hun - we can do it together! September stars teamwork! Ooooh don't get me started on making t-shirts for us too lol.
I think we should make it compulsary for everyone to attend teehee - we can do more damage as a mass group & bag more discounts haha.
I'll pm you now xxx


----------



## Carley22

Ok teamwork it is!! And the T-Shirts sound FAB!!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

I know it's in the wrong section but i wanted to offer them to my fellow teamies first before listing them in the 'buy, swap, sell' section. They are too tight for my ass (i was gifted with 'child bearing hips' :growlmad:) & it seems a waste to hang onto them. They are Moto from topshop and have the elastic where the pockets are so they sit under your bump. They are boot cut & black. 
PM me if interested
I'm sure i have a blue pair in the attic which i'll get hubby to dig out tonight & let you know later or tomorrow xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Carley22 said:


> Ok teamwork it is!! And the T-Shirts sound FAB!!!!

Argh! Deal! I'm happy to do the t-shirts for what i buy the diamantees in at providing someone can locate cheap-ish plain maternity tops (need to be light in colour - white, cream, yellow, pink etc). I don't mind buying them as orders come in or you can buy & post to me & i'll return post them back. 

I'll take a photo of the one i did the last time i did a scrapbooking show at the nec & post it on here (hopefully) tomorrow x


----------



## Drazic<3

I am going to book my ticket as long as all is well next Monday (blimey, a week until my NT!) - would be great to meet you all and would LOVE a t-shirt, as long as you can do one for me in 'pregnant but already chunky' :shy:


----------



## Carley22

me too on the preggers but chunky t-shirt LOL.... hmmmmmmmmmmm foooood!!


----------



## limpetsmum

WooHoo i resized a picture! Check me out! There's my hard work done for the day lmao! Now i have a face eeeeeeek! I'll miss my cookie piccy thought.......mmmmmmm cookies :dohh:


----------



## Smurfette

Hi lovely ladies,
Can you add me to 30th Sept? Had an early scan on Friday and was brought forward to September. Looking forward to getting to know you all.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Yay Smurfette. We share dates :D x


----------



## Smurfette

Yay!!!! You fancy being bump buddies?

Glad to see your scan went well today. We had ours on Friday. It was amazing to see the little heartbeat isn't it?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat81

Congratulations Kitty. What a wonderful Valentines Day. The ring is beautiful!

I'm also up for the baby show. Sounds great - I love stuff like that. Have my 12 week scan next Tuesday so, all being well, I will buy a ticket after that. x


----------



## KittyVentura

Smurfette said:


> Yay!!!! You fancy being bump buddies?
> 
> Glad to see your scan went well today. We had ours on Friday. It was amazing to see the little heartbeat isn't it?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


That sounds like a plan to me love!

Yeah seeing the heartbeat made me near on melt. Seeing that made is all so much more real, you know?

Cat - Thanks lady :D

I'd not wanna buy a ticket until I have the 12 week scan but all being well and good I'll come too :) x


----------



## Smurfette

Done and done then!!!

Am I right in thinking that the plan is to meet up at the Baby Show in Birmingham in May? Already agreed to go with a fiend in 2nd tri so would be great to actually meet some of you!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

This all sounds very exciting! x


----------



## Brownsie

Hi Ladies!

Woop Woop!!! Watch out Birmingham!!! LOL. Is everyone taking their other halfs? And are we planning for the friday? So, just checking before I book my ticket. 

Had some more bleeding today..... so went for a scan, she moved my dates to EDD 7th! I saw my bubba swimming and waving, then when we went to take the piccys she stopped moving! Doh!

I will work out how to post and show you my little one. 

x x x


----------



## BLONDIE35

I am having a really bad evening and I'm in such a bad mood for no apparent reason. Cried earlier as daughter didn't eat her dinner so made something else and she still didn't eat (think she was tired so not her fault). So frustrating!!!! I think it's because I'm worried about scan tomorrow been there a few times before so should know the drill but I think I should be feeling excited but I'm not as I'm scared of the result.

Dh just come in from work and started moaning about his day but I just want to say WHAT ABOUT ME ASK ME HOW I'M FEELING!!:growlmad: 

Sorry about the rant wanted to get it off my chest. :cry:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Brownsie said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Woop Woop!!! Watch out Birmingham!!! LOL. Is everyone taking their other halfs? And are we planning for the friday? So, just checking before I book my ticket.
> 
> Had some more bleeding today..... so went for a scan, she moved my dates to EDD 7th! I saw my bubba swimming and waving, then when we went to take the piccys she stopped moving! Doh!
> 
> I will work out how to post and show you my little one.
> 
> x x x

Great news. Do you want me to change your EDD on the first page?


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck for tomorrow Blondie. x


----------



## Brownsie

Fish n Chips, that would be fab.

Here is my little monster! He He, laying on their head facing the camera I think?? Bubby is 10Weeks6Days. 
x
 



Attached Files:







Photo0016.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck for tommorow BLONDIE

Congrats Bronsie, what a beautiful picci!


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh how sweet Brownie!

Did anyone else use to look at scan pictures and think "it's just a blob... what's everyone going gaga for?" and now find themselves going gaga over a blob? Lol xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Oh how sweet Brownie!

Did anyone else use to look at scan pictures and think "it's just a blob... what's everyone going gaga for?" and now find themselves going gaga over a blob? Lol xx


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies! Hope your all well & relaxed? i've taken a piccy of my last scan (at 9 weeks) - although i still say it looks more like a tiny elephant lol
 



Attached Files:







forum edit 1.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh & this is me today - is anyone else's bump this big? I look like a pot belly pig (sorry photo not very good)
 



Attached Files:







forum piccy 1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Brownsie

Hello Limpetsmum!

Pretty little elephant LOL! Cool bump! Mines not quite like that yet! 

x x x


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Kitty - congratulations, what a lovely Valentines Day you had x

This is the first time I've managed to get on as Step-daughter is with us. It's taken me ages to catch up.

Just to let those of you going to the Baby Show in May know that I am going to the one in London with my Mum on Thursday. I'll let you all know what it is like. The next one isn't until October in London so although it's a little early we decided to go. It will be the first time I have seen my Mum since I found out I was expecting so I'm really looking forward to it.

x


----------



## ladykara

kitty... you lucky girl... congrats! the ring is booooooooooootiful xx

Mamabird... fantastic art work !!! amazing. i see your into your fantasy art too..xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

Brownsie said:


> Hello Limpetsmum!
> 
> Pretty little elephant LOL! Cool bump! Mines not quite like that yet!
> 
> x x x

tee hee thanks hun - you have to say that though :winkwink:
I can't wiat for next tuesday! I'm hoping it'll look more like something resembling a baby then lol


----------



## ladykara

limpetsmum said:


> Hi ladies! Hope your all well & relaxed? i've taken a piccy of my last scan (at 9 weeks) - although i still say it looks more like a tiny elephant lol

loving the tiny elephant..lol amazing what they look like even at 9 weeks. thanks for posting x


----------



## MamaBird

limpetsmum said:


> Oh & this is me today - is anyone else's bump this big? I look like a pot belly pig (sorry photo not very good)

Oh yeah! Mine is just like that...if not bigger! Some of it is still bloat but I can't suck it in very much. :shrug:


----------



## limpetsmum

Ok ladies, i need your help. My friends, well they are jong DH & my friends whom we refer to as 'team' they made up my wedding party lol. Anywho - there's 12 of us & whenever it's someone's birthday we all put money into a fund to buy them one big present.
As it's my birthday in just over 2 weeks i'm being asked what i'd like.......the truth is i have everything i want. The only suggestion i've had that i like is a pamper day, it would need to be one with just manicure & pedicure or a mum-to-be one. Has anyone been on one they can recommend? Or does anyone have any other suggestions i can give them.......i've been racking my brains for weeks now & it's beginning to hurt :haha:
Thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## KittyVentura

limpetsmum said:


> Oh & this is me today - is anyone else's bump this big? I look like a pot belly pig (sorry photo not very good)

Yes!! Mine is massive atm, but sadly I now know it's not bump - it's all cysts. About 10cm diametre in total between the 3 :( :shrug: xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It is now only one week until my booking in appointment! :thumbup:
And 8 days until my scan!!!! :happydance: I really can't wait to know if everything is okay and I can finally announce the news....I have days where I want to shout to the world that I am having a baby!!! :haha:

I know some of you girls have yours this week, so I am wishing you girls my love, and just to say I am jealous mine isn't this week!!!! Can't wait for some beautiful scan pics. xx


----------



## Carley22

limpetsmum - your photo is lovely!! And the bump is like mine!! LOL Im sorry i have no idea about pamper days!! 

Brownsie - Yes we are looking at the 21st May for the baby show, Limpetsmum and i have taken on the brave job of organising us, and i think there is a chance of there being T-shirts and badges made so we can spot eachother in a crowd!! 

If anyone has bought their tickets for the baby show already or are sure that they are going if you PM both Limpetsmum and myself and we'll get a list of badges to be made up!! 

Smurfette and other newbies - CONGRATULATIONS and welcome to September Stars!! 

And lastly, i am sooooo jealous of all of you wth their scans in sight! Another 2 weeks and 2 days before mine :-(


----------



## Asher

Morning all, not been on so much this week or weekend. I got knocked down with the stomach bug Sat and Sun, so there's only Archie to go now and then we've all had it!

Got my scan through yesterday for the 4th March, so that should make me bob on 12 weeks from my dates. Hopefully they will put me forward a bit but I doubt it!
Am sat at work feeling rough, drinking spearmint tea. It's disgusting but I hope it will make me feel better!

Congrats Kitty on your news! That is fantastic!

Loving all the new scan pics ladies, and good to hear that everyone is as well as can be expected!

Take care ladies! :)


----------



## Carley22

ooooooo Asher we have our scan on the same day!!


----------



## Asher

Yay Carley, and we're due around the same time too!! I feel as though I might be able to start to get a little bit excited now cos it's only 2 weeks til scan time! Tentatively! I don't think I believe that there is anything in there, although I have a belly (cake maybe)!


----------



## mumtobesep10

hi all im due on the 27th of sept


----------



## Asher

Congrats to all the new ladies!! Good news! Wishing everyone a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Carley22

GOD im in such a BAAAAD mood today! keep bursting into tears all the time and want to bite someones head off!!

Congrats MumstobeSep10!! And welcome to september stars - how is your pregnancy so far?


----------



## limpetsmum

raaa raaa raaa Carley :haha: (sorry i couldn't resist heehee!)

I'm feeling a bit 'funny' today :wacko: i can't quite put my finger on it, i think it's a mixture of feeling a bit fuzzy & a little nauseaus :nope: I have a horrid taste in my mouth & feel extremely thirsty! It doesn't help that i'm not sleeping very well, mainly because i'm doing sod all in the day to make me tired so bed time is more a routine than an actual need.

Anyway, thinking positively..........a week today i get my dating scan :happydance: i can't wait as i hope to see what resembles a baby in there :baby: as opposed to a funny looking blob! Then we can start telling people & i can also get my baby items down from the loft (which i have collected from various people when i was pregnant before) and start folding them into the drawers i have cleared for bubba :flower:

Right, i'm getting off the PC as i don't think it's helping my nausea. At least i bleached the loo last night :haha:

Hope your all ok out there & Carley i hope your feeling better soon sweetie :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Eeeew a word of the wise! Strawberries are not as easy to bring back up as you may think! :nope: Guess little Tufty's not in the mood for them anymore :shrug:


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

Not felt very good the last week but been on and catching up just not really posting.

As for strawberries they are yum...obviously not a second time round!
Its also my scan a week today and I am starting to get very nervous about it.

Which means only 3 weeks until I get my booking in with midwife:happydance:

I have been vomiting the last week every morning (sorry tmi but its just bile) considering I have not had sickness since BFP I am thinking I should go and get my urine checked for infects by the doc...if only my mw actually saw us earlier I would have someone to go to instead of waiting days for a space with GP:growlmad:

I cant get enough of egg mayo this week and it has to be on granary bread:shrug:

I am off to GP today anyways (but cant do urine sample at same time as its about my wee boy although I will see if I can get them to at least just fill out a form and give me a bottle and I can hand it in to the labs on Thursday) sorry I am totally off on a different track:dohh: but I founf a small lump behind his left ear like a fatty lump but going to get it checked out "just incase" but god I cant help but worry!

Anyways I better go and eat a egg roll!

Speak later.

Oh and fab scan pics ladies...anyone being scanned today?

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

Aww you are nice sharing that with us!! I've still not actually been sick so im kinda jealous and may even try some strawberries!! 

Im coping a bit better now i've had some food and shouted at the OH for nothing in particular which made me feel better. I think he's just got an off switch now doesnt take it to heart which is good!!! 

I really want to start buying things.... iv'e saved all this money and nothing to spend it on until my dating scan then im gunna go bonkers!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

Hope you are feeling better soon Elmaxie :hugs: 

Congrats to all the new September girlies! 

I am not sure who is having scans when anymore, but sending good luck and :hugs: to the girls who have their NT's this week. Mine is Monday. BRICKING IT!! 

Also, is anyone else really starting to feel better? I am trying not to be paranoid and accept it's normal. I don't feel 100% right, but I do feel tonnes better than I did!


----------



## becs0375

Hey there ladies!!

My feeling better days are getting more and more, but still feeling nausea and headaches! Not napping so much now either and actually sleeping better too!! So hopefully things are on the up!! But one thing that hasnt gone is my sodding indigestion, its worse at night! Gaviscon makes me throw up, as soon as it hits the back of my throat! 
So I think a trip to the Dr might be on the cards, I have tried everything and nothing works!!
Hope you are all fine xxx


----------



## drea2904

Hey guys, how is everyone? got my official hospital scan next week:) This week i am feeling AWFUL!! Been really good up till now but these past few days im just so sick, tired, sore and a headache:-( phoned in sick, had 2 days in bed and still feel awful, i also look a shade of yellow/green, not good!


----------



## Carley22

Oh Drea thats no good!! 

Is it your dating scan next week? we're due on the same day and im not until March 4th (not fair)!! 

really want to see my bub's dont even know if there's anything in there!


----------



## Brownsie

Hey Ladies!

Hope all is ok today, I have booked my day of for the 21st of May! Yay! I don't think my other half is coming though!

Limpetsmum- I can't help with the birthday problem hun, have you googled that sort of thing around your area? 

Drazic- I feel so much better, I don't know if its a mixture of me knowing all is ok with bubby and being 11 weeks now, but I am working full time this week in a busy kitchen and I am not half as tired as when I was only working part time! 

Take care ladies, speak later x x x


----------



## limpetsmum

> I really want to start buying things.... iv'e saved all this money and nothing to spend it on until my dating scan then im gunna go bonkers!!

 I have to confess i've started :dohh: but then i have already had 3 scans so i think it's kinda ok-ish........:blush:

Becs have you tried the gaviscon tablets? I can't stomach liquid gaviscon at the best of times but the tablets (apart from tasting chalky) are brill! I'm on omeprazole at the moment as i have a gastric condition where i make too much bile & my oesophageal sphincter (the valve at the bottom of your food pipe) doesn't close properly so it's very easy to vomit. I had weaned myself off them but the hospital put me back on them when i was having my hyperemesis as i was suffering with terrible heartburn........hurts like hell doesn't it?

PANCAKE DAY today :happydance: i'm glad i feel well enough to eat some......god i love em lol. Might skip dinner & go straight for the pancakes :winkwink:


----------



## Carley22

PANCAKE DAY I COMPLETELY FORGOT!! 

yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum


----------



## limpetsmum

> I have booked my day of for the 21st of May! Yay!

 :happydance: My DH doesn't want to come this time, he enjoyed it the 1st time but i think once was enough lol. 

As for the birthday problem i think i have a solution, i emailed Hoar Cross Hall in Staffordshire & they do a Mum to be package where you enjoy facilities all day, 5 course lunch & 1hr 5 min all over baby-body massage pre designed for whatever stage your at. I've always wanted to go here but normally it's over £200 so i think i may go for this one - it looks really lush, set in a stately home mmmmmmm i feel chilled out already heehee.


----------



## JodieVN

hi all i am due 3rd September it is my first and i am v excited!!!


----------



## JodieVN

hi limpetsmum i have just noticed that you are due same time as me and you are also from wolverhampton i just wandered what hospital are you going to only i am a bit confused which one to go to i am down for newcross atm


----------



## limpetsmum

Welcome Jodie :hugs:



> PANCAKE DAY I COMPLETELY FORGOT!!
> 
> yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum yum

See now that's cheered you up hasn't it? :winkwink:


----------



## drea2904

Hey Carley, yeah its my dating scan with NHS, I had an early scan 2-3 weeks ago but just a blob so cant wait for this one!!! Yeah we are due the same time! I have my documents through for my scan and first appointment with consultant but nothing with midwife. I think in Scotland its different now, with Mason I visited my MW in my own surgery but not sure they go there now! Also cant wait for 20 week scan, before we never got 20 week scans either in Glasgow!!! It says I must bring my pregnancy notes to scan but I dont have any!!!

I so feel like a first pregnancy again, I have forgot everything from last time!!!!!


----------



## drea2904

Hey Limpets mum, I had one of those days the last time I was pregnant, I was 6 months and it was A-M-A-Z-I-N-G, felt so refreshed after it, Oh think Ill look into one again now!!!!!


----------



## Choc1985

hi im also from wolverhampton but live near bham so im goin 2 sandwell althogh tryin 2 move bk 2 wolves so i will be prob goin 2 new cross


----------



## limpetsmum

> Hey Limpets mum, I had one of those days the last time I was pregnant, I was 6 months and it was A-M-A-Z-I-N-G, felt so refreshed after it, Oh think Ill look into one again now!!!!!

 Oooh thanks hun, i think i will go for that one & i can give it a few months until i'm really in the need for it hehe.

Choc when are you due? If your local it would be lovely to meet up closer to the time (if not before) when were waddling around hehe. you never know we might be delivery room neighbours :haha:


----------



## KittyVentura

I bought some bits today - decided that, as we saw the heartbeat this week, we'd start to pick up a few little bits now as we go. Got a gorgeous winter pram suit in H&M which is like brown fluff with ears on the hood and a tail to make baby look like a bear :D Also picked up a cute star print hoodie in the sale in Primark. Bargainous :D:D


----------



## Blob

Urgh well all you people who either know when they are getting scans or are getting them soon :grr: :gun: :grr: 

Pancakes....ooooh i CANNOT wait!!!


----------



## Brownsie

Limpetsmum, you going on your own then?x


----------



## Boony

i dont have a scan date yet should i be worried?


----------



## limpetsmum

blob are you feeling a little hormonal hunny :hugs: (hehe)

Brownsie, my Mum is coming down from Cumbria so she can do the whole baby show thing - we did the same with the wedding show last year - your more than welcome to join us hun, she's lovely is my Mum & tends to 'adopt' my friends lol. I'm trying to convince her to join this site so she can join in the forum chit chat as she's getting more excited than i am hahaha.


----------



## limpetsmum

Boony have you seen your midwife yet? She normally arranges the scan for you & the hospital should write to you letting you know when it is :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

ggrrrrrr i can't use the for sale section to list items until i get to 250 posts - i need to waffle more! 

Until then i have 2 pairs of jeans (both size 14 - blue & black) and a size 10 mothercare summer top (still has tags on it) to sell if anyone's interested x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I just want a scan and plus am fed up being so sick.

Well Boony i'm almost 12 weeks and i still dont have a date :dohh: PLUS by the doctors dates i'm 14 weeks...(though they are wrong)


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Hi all! I got my NT scan date through for 10 March and I will be one day off 13 weeks then by my LMP. I can't wait!!!! I want to make sure there's definitely a baby in there! I had been feeling really tired and nausious but it seems to be easing now (I'll be 10 weeks on Thurs). Anyone else feel the same? ;)


----------



## Blob

^^ You'll get totally adicted and then you will end up like me :rofl: Although more as i havent posted much since Tabs was born :dohh:


----------



## limpetsmum

Blob said:
 

> :rofl: I just want a scan and plus am fed up being so sick.
> 
> Well Boony i'm almost 12 weeks and i still dont have a date :dohh: PLUS by the doctors dates i'm 14 weeks...(though they are wrong)

I'm confused how they date us, although my scan last week puts me due 7th sept it means i concieved the day after i started my last period :wacko: but who am i to argue with the gods eh!


----------



## Cafferine

Hey limpetsmum think you missed a post! :winkwink:



JodieVN said:


> hi limpetsmum i have just noticed that you are due same time as me and you are also from wolverhampton i just wandered what hospital are you going to only i am a bit confused which one to go to i am down for newcross atm

Blob have you rang your doctors or hospital ultrasound section to check? I hadn't recieved my scan at 10 weeks when my doctor sent it off at 6 weeks and turns out the hospital didn't recieve their referral so they faxed one off to them instead of posting it and I got a letter then a couple of days afterwards.


----------



## limpetsmum

Thanks Cafferine :dohh: it's cos i'm trying to rush & get off the pc as it's making my nausea worse :nope: you ok hun?

Jodie i'm down for new cross at the moment too :hugs:


----------



## JodieVN

You never know we might be in there the same time we are due about the same time!!! When are you going for your dating scan?? Mine is Thursday 25th can't wait!! I have had one scan private in stoke at 9 weeks because i could not wait it was £55 and i got a dvd aswell which is great because you can see the little heart beat!!


----------



## JodieVN

Blob said:


> :rofl: I just want a scan and plus am fed up being so sick.
> 
> Well Boony i'm almost 12 weeks and i still dont have a date :dohh: PLUS by the doctors dates i'm 14 weeks...(though they are wrong)


Why don't you go private blob there are loads of places and they normally get you in withing a few days!! thats what i did because i could'ent wait!!


----------



## Cafferine

I'm not bad thanks limpetsmum, the logo for september stars is awful all it makes me think about is how lovely chocolate magic stars are! Yum. How are you?


----------



## elmaxie

Blob I would contact GP or local midwives and say your alomost 12 weeks as you should have had something by now!

Not long until your big day....so exciting!!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Boony

yes i've had my midwife appointment. I had that at 7+4 but the referral to the hospital might take longer because they dont normally deal with my chosen hospital. If i havent heard anything by next week when i'll be over 9 weeks then i'll ring the hospital to make sure my referral has gone through ok.

Blob you should ring your hospital you should've had something by now maybe they forgot to post the letter or it got lost in the post??


----------



## Fish&Chips

Emma that lump behind his ear is probably a gland that swells when fighting infections. Fingers crossed that's all it is. x


----------



## Carley22

anyone else keep spontaneously crying for hours?


----------



## BLONDIE35

Hi all

Had scan today everything went really well!!! Thank God. Saw the little heartbeat and cried and then heard the heartbeat and cried again!! Baby is measuring 1 day ahead at 8weeks 5 days so due on 23rd Sept not 24th I know it's only 1 day but every single day matters. LOL


----------



## Fish&Chips

A little treat...

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/277393-september-stars.html#post4443047


----------



## MrsC71

Fish&Chips said:


> A little treat...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/277393-september-stars.html#post4443047

OH WOW, can you believe we're actually away to hit the 12wk mark :wacko:

Sometimes it feels like I've been pregnant forever and other times it feels like yesterday I got my BFP. Lets hope the next 6months go smoothly for all of us :happydance:

Cxx


----------



## shorman

ladies I am joining you can you put me down for the 4th I had thought I was due in october but found out today I am 11 + 3 so I totaly didn't notice all of first tri nearly! X


----------



## Brownsie

I'm resisting going over to the 2nd Tri September Stars until im over my 12 week mark!!! He He! Not long!! x x x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Only a week for you lovely lady! x


----------



## becs0375

I can't wait to start 2nd tri!!


----------



## limpetsmum

fishnchips - how exciting!!! I can hardly wait, I'm sure we'll love our new home. I'm actually due on the 7th though but I don't mind waiting fir dating scan confirmation next week now xxx

Only a week to go Brownsie, wanna hold hands as we go lol.

Cafferine I'm feeling better thanks. Managed to eat & keep it down. 

Jodie, my dating scan is on the 23rd, next tues.......I'll miss you by 2 days. Althoughi work there too (behing maternity dept) so maybe meet for lunch next time your there or something? 

Right, I'm off to sleep (already in bed lol) although I bet as soon as I turn the light off I'll be wide awake again grrrrr. Nightnight my lovelies xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Fish & Chips:
Thank you so much for that!! I can't believe out 2nd Tri thread is started!!!
So when can we go over there? 12 weeks or 14 weeks??

xo


----------



## Asher

Yay Fish&Chips! So weird to think it's not long until 2nd tri now. When are you ladies all going over? My dating scan is on the 4th March, and my midwife is coming round for a chat the Sunday before it, so one more week and it's all systems go pretty much!

I'm with Mamabird - do we go at 12 or 14? x


----------



## char63

Yay, Im 12 weeks today!!
Can't beleive its gone so quick!! Next wednesday I have my dating scan, so looking forward to that. Im feeling tired still and so so bloated, will it ever end...............


----------



## Teeny Weeny

char63 said:


> Yay, Im 12 weeks today!!
> Can't beleive its gone so quick!! Next wednesday I have my dating scan, so looking forward to that. Im feeling tired still and so so bloated, will it ever end...............

Happy 12 weeks! xx :thumbup:


----------



## becs0375

Howdy!!!!

I have woken up this morning with very itchy boobies and I feel like I have something stuck in my throat! So flippin annoying!!!
Only another 11 days till my scan!!! WOOP WOOP!!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am on the countdown to my scan...1 week today...and counting!!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

char63 said:


> Yay, Im 12 weeks today!!
> Can't beleive its gone so quick!! Next wednesday I have my dating scan, so looking forward to that. Im feeling tired still and so so bloated, will it ever end...............

Happy 12 weeks!

I think the 3rd trimester officially starts when you are 13 weeks but apparently there is no definite amount of weeks. They say it's around 13-14 weeks. I say 13 weeks! We'll soon find out as our boxes will all move up one place! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Carley22

awww i wanna join you all there!! Only another 3 weeks .... :-( 

Becs0375 - i have had itchy boobs for about 2 weeks now - really embarrasing at work sat at my desk with the hand down my bra - thank god we're all girls in here!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh blimey, I so hope I make it to that thread this time. 5 days to go until my NT :wacko:


----------



## Carley22

Anyone know where i can get a scan done privately but not too expensive in the south west?


----------



## xcited4mybump

hello everyone,
if this post actually works i'll be suprised,i haven't been able to post for ages,my pc has been playing up.

well i'm very excited today,i have my 1st mid-wife appointment and it's finally starting to sink in that i'm actually pregnant:happydance:i'm nervous and excited at the same time!

i'm still feeling really crappy too:nope:one day i'll like a particular food then the next i'l hate it,i'm having headaches all the time and i constantly feel really groggy.i feel sick all the time too blahhh it's so draining!i know i shouldn't complain but i never felt this bad on my other pregnancies:wacko:

anyway hope everybody is okay:kiss:and hopefully this post will post!


----------



## ika

Yay - I've got my scan date through! Its 11th March (which seems like a-g-e-s away at the moment).


----------



## Cafferine

I have my midwife appointment today too at 2pm! I dunno what to expect i'm scared incase shes nasty and i'm also scared incase she harps on about me being overweight.


----------



## Carley22

she should be ok!! My midwife was useless - didnt ask me anything really no "do you smoke?" or "any family conditions we should be aware of?" really dont like her she comes across like she doesnt care very much and she is just going through the motions.


----------



## char63

I was worried what my midwife was gonna be like, its awful for us to have to worry whether or not we will get a 'nice' midwife, when it should go without saying. My friend had a horrible MW who told her she was really over-weight and my friend said, well its a bit late now innit, . What makes them think that cos were overweight they can judge us anyway, makes me sooo mad!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies, hope your all well today?

Char63 - congratulations!!! & OMG your bubba has teeth eeeeeek! How scary lol.

Yaaay yellow bix it is then girls!

I'm lucky to have a lovely (if not slightly dippy) midwife, although just remember she won't be delivering bubba anyway! Mine took 2 appointments to go through my booking details :wacko: but then i do have an incredibly long personal health history & family history. Our little one will have to be tested for a hip problem i was born with (i spent my 1st 6 months in a cast from waist to foot :( ) and also for an iron related blood disorder which runs in DH side of the family! Poor bubba!

Onto happier things, the re-useable nappies i was daring & naughty enough to indulge in arrived today YAAAAY :happydance: they are sooooooo sweet!
I though Dh would be angry or upset that i've started to buy (sod had the morning of work the day they arrive - typical!) but he was really excited too & started to play with them to see how they worked etc. Good job the cat made a run for it lol. I think he was also impressed at the bargain price i got them for :winkwink:. I have tenderley unfolded & re-folded every one & put them in my baby drawers :cloud9: until closer to september when i'll wash them.

How's everyone's weather? It's snowing here! Quite heavily brrr x


----------



## char63

limpetsmum said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all well today?
> 
> Char63 - congratulations!!! & OMG your bubba has teeth eeeeeek! How scary lol.
> 
> I wondered what the hell you were talking about when i read that!!
> Then I read it myself and relaxed!! ha ha, yes, it is scary!!!


----------



## Carley22

Snow? whats that? we dont get such a thing down here!! 

i know what you mean on the hip problems i work for paediatric orthopaedics and see a lot of kiddies with the same thing having to be in a cast and hip spicas for a while... bless em!! Thankfully they are so young that it doesnt really effect them too much! - harder for the parents than anything. 

Can i freak you out? i had a dream about you limpetsmum, we were all at your house having a baby party and all of our family's were there and Drazic <3 was in charge of the bouncy castles (really strange dream) lol....


----------



## limpetsmum

lol char

lmao carley - what a fab idea though! Can you imagine us all lolling around on a bouncy castle :haha: god it'd get loads of hits on you tube :haha:


----------



## char63

I dreamt I was at a BBQ in Katie Prices garden last night. She was cooking sausages and asked me how many I wanted, so weird.........


----------



## Carley22

the things we dream eh!


----------



## MorticiaDoll

17th September 2010


----------



## limpetsmum

how funny! :haha:

I had horrible nightmares when i was in hospital, one i had to call the police on my drug dealing husband as he'd gone 'out of control' :wacko: and the next night i dream't i was using my mom's shoulder to lean on to write a note & the pen went through the paper so i ended up stabbing her :nope: (in a garden centre which we were locked in overnight!) Bizarre!


----------



## Carley22

Congrats MorticiaDoll!! only a day difference than me - do you have your scans booked or anything yet? 

Limpetsmum - they are quite weird funny tho - i hate it when you wake up like "am i ok was that a dream or not?" scares me lol


----------



## MamaBird

Happy 12 weeks!!!

12 weeks for me tomorrow and our NT scan. I'm so flippin excited and nervous at the same time. I just want to see beans little heart ticking away and see that he's grown...I haven't felt that pregnant lately except for the sore boobs and bloating...so I'm getting a little paranoid.

If all goes well I think I will move over to 2nd Tri in a weeks time at 13 weeks. I can't wait!!!

xo


----------



## limpetsmum

Normally i'd go cuddle up to DH (although he'd not wake up lol) but being in hospital just made me feel more alone & frightened! How silly it seems now!

I nearly hit DH last night :growlmad: i was cross stitching a blanket for bubba when he came in from work & he started humming the little house on the prarie theme :growlmad: ggrrrrrrr


----------



## limpetsmum

oooh how exciting mamabird! i'll be thinking of you! My dating scan & NT test is on my exact 12 week day too :happydance:


----------



## Carley22

oooooooooo i wish i wish i wish my scan was sooner


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck for tomorrow Mamabird. 

Hahaha, I am the queen of the bouncy castles! Must be my chest and belly reminding you of one, I feel HUGE today. Had to go and get some maternity trousers for work and I have a belly poking out :cloud9:


----------



## limpetsmum

when is it again? 
Busy at work are we? lmao


----------



## Carley22

shhh dont tell anyone!! 

its 2 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## cat81

Does anyone else have a male midwife? I have seen mine a couple of times and he seems really nice but I was just expecting a woman. I dont suppose that it really makes much difference, especially as it is unlikely he would deliver the baby anyway. x


----------



## Carley22

No ive never thought that a mid wife would be male. (does that make him a mid husband?? lol) 

its a bit strange - i dont think i'd be too comfortable with it unless he was gay... if you had something intimate that you needed to discuss it would be a bit weird...


----------



## limpetsmum

> shhh dont tell anyone!!

 what's it worth heehee
2 weeks isn't long to wait hun :hugs:

I think they are called mid husbands, not many of them around but i've known a few. I guess it depends on your relationship with him, i wouldn't have a problem (i'll talk to anyone me lol) but i know some wouldn't feel as comfortable. The midwives you see in the community are not the ones who deliver your bubba unless you opt for a home delivery, it's more the aftercare & advice you see them for :hugs:


----------



## cat81

Midhusband - I like that! 
I am not sure whether he's gay but he is quite a bit older than me which I think makes it better. If he was young and good looking, it would definitely be uncomfortable. So far he has been very easy to talk to and he sometimes has a student midwife with him who is female so I think I am happy to stay with him. I guess there is no reason why men can't be midwives too. I haven't had to bare my bits yet though!


----------



## KittyVentura

Crikey a male MW? What if checks need to be done down there... especially later on when you can't keep your lady garden trim :O

Talking of which... Fiance has agreed to do my legs when I can no longer reach :D


----------



## MrsJ08

Ladies I am soooo fed up of waiting for my scan date to come through. I was told I would be given it last Friday when I went to see the midwife but when I got there she said they didn't do the booking and it would be sent in the post. This morning an envelope arrived from the hospital and I got excited but it was just my ante-natal appointment card. The only appointment that had been made in it was my Glucose test at 28 weeks! I just want to know when my scan is going to be so that I can look forward to our first glimpse of our Jelly Bean. :growlmad: I think I'll give them until next week and then chase them up. I don't think it's unreasonable to chase them when I'm 10 weeks given that I'll be 35 when Jelly Bean is born and don't want to miss out on a NT scan.

I hope everyone else is well? I managed to watch the second episode of "One Born Every Minute" last night on catch-up. I told my Mum that if I make as much fuss as that 20 year old girl, she has my permission to tell me to shut up and pull myself together.


----------



## Boony

i dont see how a male midwife is any different to having a male consultant if your in consultant led care??

when i had my son i went over due by 13 days and had to see a consultant about being induced and while i was there he did a sweep.

It's only the same as seeing a male doctor.


----------



## MrsJ08

p.s I managed to get a copy of "The Yummy Mummy Survival Guide" in the Oxfam Bookshop for £2.99 today. I'll let you know if it's any good


----------



## limpetsmum

> especially later on when you can't keep your lady garden trim

 oh kitty you have tears running down my face! 
Chekc you out with your FIANCE! :hugs:
My DH refuses to keep my garden in shape :growlmad: he says if people have to see it he'd rather it not be 'at it's best' men :dohh:


----------



## cat81

Lol. Am just going to have to make sure that I keep up with the waxing! I went when I was about 8 weeks and it was fine - no different to usual. The girl who I go to said that loads of women continue to go all the way through their pregnancies. They had a 3 for 2 offer on so I have ended up paying in advance which is hopefully going to be my incentive. Otherwise I will have to grin and bear the embarrassment. 

Boony, I totally agree with what you said about it being no different to seeing a male doctor. It was just a bit of a surprise. x


----------



## elmaxie

Hi ladies!

Gosh all this talk of lady gardens....with nathan I was obsessed and so worried what people might think (I work in the hospital with the gynae/obs docs) but I was due to be waxed the day I gave birth so was a mess but never gave a damn:blush:

I am going to sound like a right nutter now but for the last 2 nights when I have been laying on my back in bed I am sure I can feel baby move. Now I realise its more than likely not but its definately not wind and the only other thing I can think it could be is a uterus spasm type contraction thingie....I know you are supposidly meant to feel baby move sooner with your second but am not even 12 weeks (with nathan I felt movement abaout 18-20 weeks ish) so I am not saying a word to anyone bar you ladies as I will be jumped on for even thinking its bubba:blush:

As for the crazy dreams mine are always about people breaking in and trying to kill us but I usually kill them:shrug: 

5 days until MHS scan, 19 days until 1st midwife appointment!:happydance:

Emma.xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Tbh, having a midhusband wouldn't bother me, and it might actually be nicer for OH. When I had my TM, they said they were going to get a gyno to check my cervix and take swabs and in walks this good looking, 20 something guy! :dohh: I was not over the moon, but he was so sweet and gentle and apologetic! It wouldn't bother me but I can understand why it would. On the plus side, by the end of our pregnancy most of the world will have seen our foofoos so it probably wont seem a big deal by then! :rofl:


----------



## limpetsmum

> As for the crazy dreams mine are always about people breaking in and trying to kill us but I usually kill them

:haha: you go girl! lol

I know what you mean about being jumped on - i was so upset about a comment about my bump the other day


----------



## Brownsie

Hey Ladies!

Had a right giggle catching up on all the goss!! LOL...

Limpetsmum, my scan is now booked for the same day as yours at 12:15pm. Can't wait! 

I have had some funny dreams... my most recent one: I was in a circus and was doing acts infront of loads of people, I was on top of someones shoulders on a bike and wearing BIG plastic pearls!!! Ha Ha! (I think thats from watching Heros) 

I met a girl at work today (I work in a big building) who also preggers and a couple of weeks in front of me! It was lovely to compare bumps! LOL. I def have a bump now, its there when I wake in the morning and I can't do my work trousers up now... 

x x x x


----------



## limpetsmum

Yaaay go Baby Browning! My scan is not till 3.30.

I'm just off to pick up some mattie clothes a woman on here is selling - she only lives a few miles away.....plus i get to get out of the house woohooooo!


----------



## KittyVentura

limpetsmum said:


> especially later on when you can't keep your lady garden trim
> 
> oh kitty you have tears running down my face!
> Chekc you out with your FIANCE! :hugs:
> My DH refuses to keep my garden in shape :growlmad: he says if people have to see it he'd rather it not be 'at it's best' men :dohh:Click to expand...

I aim to please :D

Honestly the idea of people looking at my bits and them being in a kerfuffle freaks me out right now more than labour itself. Weird no? I've even got my best friend on standby to help with the de-hairing if OH decides he can't. I think this is beyond obsession. Whoops!

In other news I got my MW appointment finally. It's 1st March... It kinda sucks being the "youngest" (in fetal age) in this group... you'll all be in 2nd tri by then.

Has everyone had a good day? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck for tomorrow Mamabird!! And my 'lady garden' is going look lovely and messy and I don't care! lol.. xx


----------



## TigerLady

Hi all. :wave: Been MIA as have been very busy. I don't have time to catch completely up, but I hope everyone is well and beanies are thriving!

I take it from the above posts that lady gardens are a bit of a laugh atm. haha! TBH, I was worried about mine, too, at first... but by the end of 3rd Tri I only cared about getting that baby out! However, I did manage to do a blind trimming right before the birth as I was having a c section and was told THEY would do and not do a good job. :dohh: 

After the birth... well, I am much less particular on average. Now that it has a massive, lovely section scar everything else seems secondary. :rofl:

Anyway... looks like the early stars are fast coming up on second Tri! :shock: I can't wait to get there and hopefully have a bit more energy again. My latest challenge has been trying to get my 7 month old to drop some of his night feeds so once I get to second tri I might have a few weeks of relative sleep! One can dream, right? :haha:

Hope everyone is well! Can't wait until the scans start coming! Oh! which reminds me, I don't think I ever posted after my 9 week scan. Meerkat was dancing and moving and shaking her rump! Kicking her little feet together and waving her arms. Very cute. Made her a bit more real.


----------



## Cafferine

I ate half of my dinner, through it all back up inbetween mouthfuls and then went back to eating the rest of my dinner! Only when pregnant aye.


----------



## Blob

:lol: TL My bean was not moving at all in my early one :dohh: Tabs was the same i have some seriously laid back babies.

I keep forgetting how far along i am :lol: Seems to be speeding by this time...


----------



## TigerLady

OMG, me too! First tri seemed to take AAAGGGGGEEESSS last time. Now, it seems I just got that :bfp: yesterday this time around and I am nearly second tri! :shock:

Otter was very laid back like that... never moved much (except to show off his boy parts.) :rofl: For goodness sake, he was too lazy to even go head down and made me have a secton!!! :growlmad: When we saw Meerkat on the screen, DH had Otter on his lap, looked at the screen, looked at Otter and said "You NEVER moved like that!" LOL 

I think this is going to be a high maintenance :pink:!! :dohh:


----------



## NurseKel

Hello lovely ladies! Great news today! My scan went great and I am measuring where we thought but my doctor did set my due date as October 3rd. So, does this mean I have to leave you all and go to October...??? I think I will hang here seeing as how my DD was about 2 1/2 weeks early...hehehe. I am going to attempt to put my scan pic in but not sure I can get it to work.

C:\Documents and Settings\kadams
 



Attached Files:







Bean 3.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## KittyVentura

8 weeks today :D 

Yayyyy xx


----------



## Asher

Good morning ladies! I have been giggling to myself catching up on all the trimming talk!!! I did a bit of blind trimming too last time but I really couldn't see a thing for belly!!! I think the docs and MWs have seen so many minkies that they're not fussed what they look like, but I don't want them to have to get their strimmers out to see what they need to!!!!

Well, 10 weeks today! 2 weeks til scan day. Woo hoo!!

Congrats on your 8 weeks Kitty!!! x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

12 weeks today!!! :happydance:
A very happy 12 weeks to those also 12 weeks today, and you girls that will get here by the end of the week. 

Only 6 days until my scan!!! Woo Hoo. xx


----------



## Carley22

2 weeks today till my scan too!! woop woop


----------



## Fish&Chips

NurseKel, certainly not young lady! You are stuck with us no matter what. :)

Happy 8 weeks Kitty!

Can't wait to see Mamabird's scan today.. so exciting! Mine is at 8.50am tomorrow! Whoo hoo!


----------



## LittleAurora

hello all!

hows it going?

I cant believe we are hitting 12 weeks already! whoo hoo!!

I'm looking forward to seeing these scans!! 

My Gran has been ill. So visiting her in hospital. But she is on the mend thankfully. Told her about the baby and she is over joyed! 
My surname is Lucky and this baby is great/grandchild number 13! Lucky 13!! yay lol!

Thankfully the sickness is leaving only very occasionally feel ill. and my tum is getting bigger! I must remember to take and post some pics! flipping preggo brain! lol

I have been having such weird vivid dreams! crazy!!!

I have been trying to keep up with your posts, and I have to say that I leave my lady garden Au natural any way. so don't worry about it during labor or examinations! Dont worry I do shave my legs and arm pits tho! lol


----------



## Drazic<3

HAPPY 12 weeks to all the girls due on 1st/2nd!!! 

I can't beleive it. I never dreamed I would be here still. It's incredible. Just need a great, healthy scan in 4 days!!!

Good luck to all the girls having their NTs over the next few days. SO looking forward to seeing piccis!


----------



## Carley22

yeah theres going to be an abundance of photos over the next 3 weeks....... SO EXCITING


----------



## elmaxie

Happy 12 weeks to you ladies!

Kel you have to stay with us...,your a star!

Well my dreams have switched from killing people breaking in to kill us to dreaming about hubby cheating on me....I had these dreams last time too and as I got bigger I got so insecure:blush:

Well be "bought" our first thing for baby today even though we were going to wait until after our scan.
We dont need to get much as we still have everything from Nathan but I decided we could use a moses basket now we are in a house so saw a mamas and papas one on ebay which was used for 6 weeks and still in great condition with a stand (the basket cost £85 and stand £30) we got it all for £14.99!!!! I couldnt believe it.
Only down side is it in another city but on a roundabout way home from OH work so he can pick it up....soooo exciting! Now just hoing my scan goes well if not it will be going in the "big cupboard" upstairs.

Am away to the GP in 15 mins as I have been feeling really rough the last week and trhwoing up now in the mornings so getting checked for a urine infection....hoping it is actually one as I dont want to start having ms from 11 weeks!:dohh:

Anyways I am off work today as I couldnt stop throwing up and am so tired after a crap nights sleep with my horrible dreams.

Better go for now...

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies i didnt get to introduce myself properly as i have recently found out i am further on than i thought i thought i was only 6 to 7 weeks but when i went for a scan i found i am 11 +3 and am 11+ 5 today, my name is sabrina i am 21 and i have a little girl and she is nearly 8 months i got my suprise bfp on the 27th of jan i say it was a suprise as i hadnt had a period since my daughter we are so shocked and happy, looking forward to getting to know you all  also i wanted to asked if anyone has had the screening scan yet i have mine this coming tuesday looking forward to in but am nervous as well to make sure bubba is ok, when is everyone going to make the leap to 2nd tri i was thinking when i am 12 weeks but i am not sure yet. fishandchips could you please add me for the 4th as that is my EDD  






https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev246prs__.png





https://lb1f.lilypie.com/TD0k.png


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning/afternoon ladies!



> I ate half of my dinner, through it all back up inbetween mouthfuls and then went back to eating the rest of my dinner! Only when pregnant aye.

 Glad it's not just me lol. I find the best time to keep food down is immediately after throwing up - did you know it defies medical science! (honestly)

Hey Kel you don't get away from us that easily! :haha: Congratulations on your scan xxx

It's reassuring if not concerning that most of our dreams are quite violent lol.

Aurora, mine & DH's lucky number is 13 - everything good seems to happen on 13th's plus it's DH's birthday too :thumbup:. Hope the news helps your Nan get better soon :hugs:

Elmaxie - what a bargain! My parents were Living on the border of Scotland last year when they bought my Moses basket & it was an amazing price! I've decided to get another one for downstairs so i don't have to cart it up & down morning & night.

2 parcels arrived this morning......i've yet to open them, waiting till i've done all my little jobs then i can enjoy them (sad i know but they are baby things i've bought off people selling on here......couldn't help myself :blush:).
I told my best friend & her daughter (my god daughter) that i was pregnant last night, she cried & cried bless her (friend did - god daughter is 11 & offered her deepest sympathy :dohh:)- then she cried again when i showed her my 9 week scan piccy.....oh & she explained how baby was lying so it makes much more sense now lol.
I have another close friend coming for lunch today who i don't see very often....a few times a year maybe as were both nurses at different hospitals and arranging to meet is difficult to say the least. I plan to tell her over lunch & whilst we view my wedding photo's, she's not very maternal but i she's easily excitable heehee.

I hope your all ok & having good days, i'm off to have a quick tidy round & try to make myself look presentable. Chat later ladies :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Welcome Sabrina xxx


----------



## Blob

Yaay NurseKel and tbh i'd stay :lol: Tabs was early too so i seem to have this idea that i'm having this one in August :dohh: Bet i go late now....

Kitty :happydance:


----------



## bubbles

I really should come in here more but you ladies can't half natter so it's hard to keep up :blush:


----------



## Carley22

we try our best!!


----------



## Blob

:lol: I just pick up like 2 pages in each time as Tabs will only leave me alone for a few mins....at that i should really go and see if she has woken up :haha:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww limpetsmum.. the story about telling your friend made me cry! And Drazic your comment about getting so far also made me cry!! xx


----------



## limpetsmum

aw fish&chips bless ya :hugs:. It's because she has endometriosis & had to have fertility treatment to have chloe & has been told she'll probably never have anymore. We've been through a lot together & although we don't see each other as often as we once did it's the kinda relationship where we could turn up on each others doorstep at anytime & know we'd be welcome. She did demand i have a boy though as she has her own daughter & 2 nieces :dohh:


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh i mean't to mention - those with dopplers & not finding bubba. Don't worry - i fancied listening to mine this morning but the little sod went into hiding. I found my placenta but no bubba, although i did briefly (and i mean for a few seconds if that) hear the 'train' i think he's burried down deep to hide from the cold like his momma would if she could :haha:


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies! 

Oooooo so exciting... all the scans... It's ace!!!!! (haven't said that word in years but it kinda sums it up lol). 

It's so hard to keep up with this thread lol... But, I just thought i'd pop in to show you my latest scan pic! (if I can work out how to get it on here). I had one yesterday at 10 + 3, and that's the last one i'll get now until 20 weeks. Bubs was wriggling and kicking - It was great! Decided as, with it being like my 12 week scan, we'd tell everyone yesterday too - My scan pics on facebook so no more having to make up why i'm not drinking anymore! The support and congrats from ppl has been amazing. 

Just one thing though - they said that my placenta was at the bottom (or something...) and that hopefully it'll turn around by 20 weeks. Anyone heard of this? Is it bad? gonna ask ladies on 2nd tri and see if it's happened to any of them too. 

So glad you're all doing well... can't wait to see all the scan pics!
 



Attached Files:







n507980405_3118.jpg
File size: 6.3 KB
Views: 42


----------



## opticalillus5

P.s. thanks sooo much Fish&chips for creating this, and the next thread for us. I CAN'T WAIT for us all to be in 2nd tri properly!!!!! Oooooo happy 12 weeks ppl - I could crush a grape! Xx


----------



## MamaBird

12 Weeks today!!!
Happy 12 weeks to all the other ladies who share this day with me!:hugs:

Well it's 10:15am here right now and our scan is at 2pm. I am sooooo Nervous! I just want to know NOW if everything is ok. Hopefully I have something good to report later this afternoon!! I'm such a paranoid mess...keep your fingers crossed for us!

xo


----------



## limpetsmum

Oooh hun - may i wish you all the best whilst your online :hugs: I'm sure everything will be fine hun! Try to relax & enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

Oh & happy 12 weeks! YAAAAY


----------



## limpetsmum

Lovely scan piccy hun! Official Congratualtions :hugs:



> Just one thing though - they said that my placenta was at the bottom (or something...) and that hopefully it'll turn around by 20 weeks. Anyone heard of this?

 There's an atricle about this in my pregnancy mag - it's called Placenta Praevia it means you may experience some bleeding which is common & not dangerous. It also means if the placenta does not move to the top of the uterous you may have to have a caesarean section (1 in 200 chance of it not moving). Sorry if this upsets you but i thought you'd rather know now, i'll type out & PM the the article now x


----------



## Carley22

Although after watching one born every minute this week caesarean's and epidurals dont look so bad.....  

Im scared half to death about birth now!! (she may have been a bit of a wimp though)


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck Mamabird, hope you got excellent news. 

Good luck Laura for tomorrow too! Sending :hugs: 

Anyone else got scans this week?


----------



## x-amy-x

Helloo... just sticking my head in. Sorry ive been a bit awol lately! busy busy!

How are you all doing??

Hows my lovely bump buddy doing?? xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, missed you Amy hun! I am good thanks, just STRESSING about the big NT scan! Never got that far before and I am bricking it! Only 4 days to go. How are you? Been thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

4 days to go! :D How exciting. I know its easier said than done but dont stress too much, you'll get to see your baba again!

Im arite, had my private scan at the weekend. Was great seeing my baby again. Feeling let down by the nhs once again mind... nothing less than i expected i guess!

im counting down the days til i can have a gender scan haha, im sooo impatient! My nhs scan on 2nd of march tho, week on tuesday, not long eh!

tiredness is starting to lift a bit now and im finally getting better from my monster cold! bring on the summer!

xxx


----------



## Blob

I'm one day off 12 weeks :lol: Damn congrats :yipee: Hope your scan was good!!

Yea i had a funny placenta however mine was at the front just meaning that i couldnt feel movements. Most people i know seem to have had theirs move so dont worry about it until later as the baby grows it usually moves. My mum and MIL had the same thing although at the time neither of them had c-secs. Its really not something that you have to panic about all we want at the end is a healthy baby and it wont stop that :hugs:


----------



## opticalillus5

Thanks again Limpetsmum... that info's great and has put my mind at ease loads. Also, you're right blob... I don't care how I have bubs as long as he/she is healthy! 

Good luck Mammabird!!! Xx


----------



## JustmeupNorth

I have just had my 12 week scan, and have a new date of 30th August!! I will keep watching your thread, though, as baby could come in September! I can't believe how amazing the scan is to see - I cried when I saw the heartbeat!


----------



## elmaxie

Hello!

Optical fingers crossed your placenta will move. As limpet said its called placenta previa but there are so many "grades" of it but you will get more treatment if it doesnt move as they dont want you to go into labour if you have it. 
My friend had the worst which I think was a grade 5?? as she had IVF (its more commen then) so she had bleeds all through pregnancy and on her last at 36 weeks was taken into hospital so they could keep a close eye on her and baby as if it bled more or she showed signs of labour they had to do emergency section. But she had an elective section and other than this her pregnancy was good and she has a goegeous girlie who is almost 4 now!

Well I went to GP with my little bottle of wee and was dipsticked and yup I have a urine infection so am mow on anti biotics so hoping it will clear up in the next few days....

Well my craving for egg mayo sandwiches has gone extreme as its basically all I have eaten all day bar my other fascination for roast flabour fridge bites:blush: I really need to get some fruit and veg in but I just dont feel like it.

The scan looks gorgeous....I am 4 days and counting now tooo!!!

EMma.xx


----------



## stasia

EDD September 20th!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations to all the scans!! Ours is tomorrow so wish us luck! x


----------



## cat81

Congratulations to all those who have had scans and good luck to those of you who are going tomorrow. Can't wait to see some more lovely pics. x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fish&Chips said:


> Congratulations to all the scans!! Ours is tomorrow so wish us luck! x

Good luck honey. can't wait for the update with pics. xx


----------



## MamaBird

Hi Ladies!!

Just wanted to let you know that our scan was amazing!! All is well and bean is kicking and flipping around in there! All the measurements were perfect and I cried again when I heard his little heart beating! I will post a picture tomorrow!

Good luck to the mamas being scanned tomorrow and in the next few days!

xo


----------



## NurseKel

Wow! Our thread is getting so exciting! Everyone is having scans and seeing the little bubbas, beans, and all the other pet names we have for our little miracles. I am so happy to see/read everyones' great news. Good luck to the ladies with scans coming up!


----------



## ladykara

Congrats to all those who had scans.and good luck for those who are due to have them, im waiting for my date.. xx


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I'm due 28th September. :) x


----------



## limpetsmum

Welcome to the new folks (waves). 
4 days for me too, Drazic I've never made it this far in my previous 4 either. I'm not scared though, just hope he's hanging in there ok! 
I'm not fancying much food wise either. At the moment my 'thing' is ready cooked roast chicken, tomatoe & cucumber with salad cream on a French baguette. It's all I've lived on all week.........oh apart from the bovril & vine ripened tomatoes on toast for breakfast :shrug:how crazy are my taste buds right now! 
Still, I'm just glad to be eating & DH is more than willing to run out to buy my every food desire bless him - he gas been so blissfully happy these past few weeks, I'm gonna go cuddle him in bed before I start crying or something lol
night night ladies xxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Can you put me down for the 27th - this may change as its only a guess - should know more in three weeks !


----------



## Carley22

Well congrats to all of those that are still joining us!! And to all of those that are having their scans today inc Fish&Chips.... cant wait to see you lil pics. 

Cant believe im 10 weeks tomorrow! 1/4 of the way through!!


----------



## MissDX

May I be added? 10th September :thumbup:


----------



## charlottecco2

oh i never really thought about 10 weeks being 1/4 through, how exciting xx


----------



## cat81

Congratulations Mamabird. So glad it all went well. I can't wait for my scan on Tuesday. x


----------



## kmca

im due on the 23rd sep

soo excited:kiss:


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news Mamabird. Can't wait to see the photo!!

Well here is our little Fishy!!! Measuring 12 weeks and 1 day so my ticker is spot on! Horray!

https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3752-1.jpg

Good luck to those of you having scans over the next week! xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

great pic fish&chips! glad everything is well for you xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Aww Fish&Chips. Brilliant scan pic. Glad baby is all well xx


----------



## Carley22

Fish&Chips - they're really starting to look like little bubbas now- so amazing - cute pic!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Cafferine

Lovely scan pic fishy! (I'm guessing girl!) 

Yesterday I went to Solihull, touchwood and into a shop called Pumpkin Patch. I only went in to look at the cute baby clothes but got distracted by a maternity clothes sale! I got maternity jeans, maternity combats, maternity black work trousers and maternity going out shiney black trousers all for 28 pound and they give you a free 10 pound voucher if you spend more than 25 pound. If you ladies are looking for maternity clothes, I highly recommend a peep in that shop especially the Solihull one because there were loads of clothes in all sizes and it's 20% off whatever is on the label price they worked out about 7/8 pound each and some had been reduced from 35 pound.


----------



## x-amy-x

Cafferine, i got my 1st pair of maternity jeans at the weekend. I dont need them yet but they were from next and our local next doesnt have maternity range so decided to get them while i could. I'm wearing them today actually, not coz i need to, coz i fancied it :lol:


----------



## peanut84

hey my due date is the 27th sep


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oohh Cafferine do you think so? I'm not sure, I'm thinking boy. Anyone else? x


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats fish and chips! Beautiful pic! I am leaning towards boy too :)


----------



## limpetsmum

Morning ladies! I'm lucky to be here as we had a power cut in the night which seems to have killed my router :growlmad:



> Cant believe im 10 weeks tomorrow! 1/4 of the way through!!

 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fish&chips - how clear is that scan photo! I hope mine is that clear! I bet you are so made up eh!

Cafferine, i bought the cutest outfit from Pumpkin Patch in Merryhill last time i was pregnant - it's a newborn one, hopefully the 'coming home' outfit heehee. How sad am i! I have to hold back on packing my hospital bag already :haha:.

Well i've just watched animal park on bbc2 - anyone been watching it? I had tears streaming down my face cos Lola the surrogate mother otter was seperate from the daughter she had fostered. ready for the pup to be released back into the wild. Lola was crying & everything, then when they sedated her to do a medical examination she stopped breathing :nope: but they revived her! I'm a quivering wreck now! & people wonder why i don't watch much TV ! Worth watching on catch up though :winkwink:

Well i need to get dressed & venture out of the house to the post office to send a letter recorded delivery! Not keen as it's white over & probably bloomin cold out there. My winter coats won't fasten either & DH has my walking jacket in the boot of the car ggrrrrr!

I got my doppler out again today, bubba is still playing hide & seek but i did hear him for a very brief moment again - he's burrowed into the opposite side of my abdomen to what he was last week. My placenta sounds great though :haha::thumbup:

Well, shower & wrap up warm i guess - have a good friday everyone. Chat later hopefully xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Don't think I would have survived watching that programme Limpetsmum! I would be a quivering wreck on the floor!! lol. 

We bought the first thing for our baby after the scan. We have a little hat and a new born set with mittens, baby grows etc. It's sooooo cute!

My sister couldn't find her doppler so we haven't got access to one at the moment :( We could see the babies heartbeat beating away but we haven't yet heard it. x


----------



## drea2904

Welcome to all new september stars Fish&chips how clear is your scan its just perfect!!! Im also 10 weeks today, cant believe that 1/4 of the way!!!! Stick lil bean.

Still feeling pretty awful but better that beginning of week so that goo, was going to venture out but my my its FREEZING!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

My symptoms eased up at 10 weeks so hopefully you'll be feeling much better soon! x


----------



## KittyVentura

[Rant warning]

Grrr I'm so annoyed at the petty and childish behaviour I have going on around me at the moment. 

To give you a bit of background: 
OH (Ian) and I were both very recently out of relationships when we met and became a couple. 
Categorically neither of our previous relationships breaking up had anything to do with us meeting etc. 
Ian's ex (J) is young - nearly 20 - and VERY immature. She hounded and harrassed us both for months after we became an item and this stopped just before Christmas.
The J's best friend (R) happens to be Ians' best friend's girlfriend. I have no issues with her being friends with J... in fact I think them staying friends is right. Nothing we do should influence that.
I've made so many attempts to reach out to R and offer her my friendship, tried to include her in things and made it very clear that I'd like us to be friends. 

Anyway news of the engagement has gone global (Facebook) and so J's terrorist type calls and texts have started back up. All been ignored so as not to fuel anything further etc. Yesterday I then had R making a public attack on me via Facebook about the speed of us moving on and it being a farse etc etc. This was clearly a case of J trying to get at us another way. R is normally a quiet unconfrontational person and has sadly allowed her friend to drag her into things to cause drama.

I've not risen to it, just calmly explained that we're both happy and doing what feels right etc. I'm just so annoyed. It is petty and pathetic that all this time after Ian and J broke up she's still not leaving us alone and resorting to more increasingly sly ways to try and get to us. I'm so angry and hurt that after reaching out to R so much to try and make sure the boys friendship isn't affected and that she feels comfortable around me that she's chosen to so publicly and directly alienate me.

I want to remove R from my facebook but given how immature she is I can see her just griping at her BF (C) about it and that then affecting his friendship with Ian. We all do a lot as a big group and I don't want anyone else to feel uncomfortable if I remove the offer of friendship from her. To make things even more sticky C is moving in with us in March until near when the baby is due to help us with money and the setting up costs of the etc. Right now with R's behaviour and not being able to trust her I don't want her to even know where we live, let alone be invited into our house, incase she gives the address to J.

Grrr I jut can't believe she's acted this way, clearly not thought of the bigger impact it could have and put me in the position. FFS I'm 25 and above all this petty drama which I'm not going to be dragged into but have to make a decision on... if that makes sense?

Any advice?

[/Rant warning]


----------



## limpetsmum

> Don't think I would have survived watching that programme Limpetsmum! I would be a quivering wreck on the floor!! lol.

 I AM :cry: I was going to watch one born every minute, god help me with that :dohh:.

Drea - my symptoms peaked at 10 weeks & settled drastically as i went into my 11th so fingers crossed they will for you too hun :hugs:

I might be tempted to wonder into a few shops if i head into the village, if i ever get showered & dressed that is lol. I'll miss my lazy days when i go back to work :blush:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fantastic scan pic Fish&Chips....I say boy!!! xx

My scan is now only 5 days away!! :happydance: Might try and find bubbas heartbeat later when OH is home from work.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh hun.. you poor thing. Everyone was shocked at how quickly me and my oh got together but it's because we weren't in love with our exs so we didn't have to take time out to get over them. When we got together everything just clicked. I remember my ex telling me that out of respect I should stay single. When you know someone is right, nothing else matters, but I guess a little girl (maturity wise) just doesn't understand this.

You are dealing with it in an incredibly mature and sensible manner. Being the bigger person. I think you need to talk with (C) as it will be incredibly difficult otherwise. He needs to tell his GF that things need to change otherwise she simply wont be allowed in the house. Your health and happiness is paramount at the moment, don't forget that.

Hope it works out hun. Keep us posted. xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh limpetsmum.. I cried all the way through the first episode but the 2nd one just had me shouting at the TV!! x


----------



## mysticdeliria

OMG Fish&Chips, that scan is sooo adorable! It actually looks like a real baby now, you must be so proud. My first instinct was boy, but I seriously have no clue. Congrats!!


----------



## MissDX

My scan is on Monday, and I am a nerve of bundles!!! I just can't wait to see my little baby!!!


----------



## Cafferine

Kitty it all sounds very immature just tell your partner you are fed up of it and can't bebothered anymore. He should change his number and ask his best friend not to give the new number to R. He should also tell his best friend if his girlfriend doesn't pull her act together then she could ruin his relationship with Ian. I know men don't like to get involved but how long if this going to go on for?


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know you can see it's feet and everything! So amazing! x


----------



## Cafferine

The reason why I said girl, i'm no expert at nub reading but what I *think* looks like a nub is very horizontal and not sticking up at all.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Ooh that's interesting Cafferine. I couldn't see the nub.. just got confused as to which bits were which!


----------



## x-amy-x

i dont even know what the 'nub' is :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## NurseKel

Awwww...Fish and Chips! Sooooo adorable. I can't wait for lil bean to actually look baby like. Lol. Congrats!


----------



## cat81

Wow Fish&Chips, what a great scan pic. Congratulations! x


----------



## char63

No, what the hell is a nub?


----------



## MamaBird

Hey Ladies!!

F&C: What a beautiful scan picture!!! :hugs:

Well here is our picture as promised but it isn't nearly as clear as F & C's. It was a different tech that did our nuchal yesterday...and she seemed to want to get her meaurements and that's it. The pictures aren't very clear and I couldn't see the screen very well at all. Which makes me sad a little...but DH assured me that bean was in there doing flips and kicking and then curling up again. Bean seems to like curling up! :cloud9: I can't complain...at least I got to see a little and everything is great.

Here are our abstract scan pictures....
https://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy270/wishing4bfp/SecondUltrasound12wks.jpg


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Fish&chips..... Great clear scan pic! Judging by nub I'd say girl! How exciting!!!! I can't wait for my scan on 10 March.... Seems like forever away! ;)


----------



## Carley22

AWW all these scans are adorable - MamaBird your scan is soo cute the second one is quite clear. What a little wriggler!! 

Oh i really want one!!


----------



## genies girl

hi my date has been changed im now the 29th september but as its twins it will probably be before then x


----------



## Asher

Loving the scan pics! They are just fab!!! Woo hoo!! F&C your's reminds me of the one we had for Jack at 12 weeks, it was really clear! I love that second one of yours mamabird, looks really lively!!

Limpetsmum how immature does your fiance's ex sound? Sounds like you and him are just fine though, and she needs to get over it, as does her mate! Grrr. All you need eh?

I agree about the One Born Every Minute thing-I cried and was bubbling up at the slightest thing in the first episode, but in the second I was hoping that girl's mum would slap her!!! It was quite sad in the end though I thought cos they didn't seem to have much going for them those two. I thought Joy and her hubby were quite funny, but felt sorry for her when there was a clip of her in labour at the end for next week's episode!


----------



## apaton

hi ladies just on quickly my comp signal is rubbish in this house, gettin virgin tomoz wooo

glad to see all scans went well, mines did too he was sucking his little hand lol, :cloud9: ill put pics on wen comp is behaving :)

Fish and chips can you please move me to the 2nd i got moved foward yay :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

genies girl said:


> hi my date has been changed im now the 29th september but as its twins it will probably be before then x

Do you want me to change it on the first page?


----------



## Carley22

oooooooooo - lucky you apaton im secretly hoping to be moved forward when i go for my scan.... 

Asher, it was kittyVentura with the ex gf problem not limpetsmum (just to let you know). Also on one born every minute is was a bit upsetting knowing that those 2 didnt have much going for them - but i was SO ANGRY when the chinese/japanese/korean girl was walking around saying thnings like - i dont even know if i want this baby - i like my freedom too much - i was really upset after that!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey apaton!!! That's great, will move it now! Congratulations again Mamabird! x


----------



## Boony

Me and DH have just agreed on names!! This is a miracle DHs family is hugely male dominated he has 21 cousins and 3 of them are female so all the good names are taken lol and me and hubby find it hard to agree aswell. so we have agreed on.........

......Tyler Jack for a boy

and........

Ava Mai for a girl!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

It's no good - i need a pancake & i need it now! 
Then maybe i can catch up on the thread :thumbup: brb xxx


----------



## Boony

oh forgot to say congrats to all of you who have had scans recently and good luck to those who have them coming up.

I still dont have a date for mine :( I tried ringing today but clinic was closed


----------



## Fish&Chips

Lovely names Boony! x


----------



## stasia

Fish&Chips said:


> That's great news Mamabird. Can't wait to see the photo!!
> 
> Well here is our little Fishy!!! Measuring 12 weeks and 1 day so my ticker is spot on! Horray!
> 
> https://i463.photobucket.com/albums/qq357/anng91/IMG_3752-1.jpg
> 
> Good luck to those of you having scans over the next week! xxx

:happydance: Great pic! Aww!


----------



## limpetsmum

Ahhhhhh that's better! I think i just had my first craving??? I felt like i HAD to have a pancake right there & then else i'd burst or something! Feel much calmer now :shrug:

Aww Kitty big :hugs: to you hun! It's not nice when your living in dread of something, waiting for it to happen (sadly i know from experience). If it helps everyone thought DH & i moved fast too, we met Nov 08 just as i was planning how to split from a scumbag (without him turning nasty on me). We were friends for a few months & finally got together in the Jan. We got engaged in the Feb & married October. It was very fast but i was 30, he was 40 & we'd both had enough life experience to know it was what we wanted. When you know you just know don't you? I'd tell your OH what's going on, show him the evidence & tell him you won't stand for it - you don't need to be stressed out right now (or ever) as it's not a bit of good for the baby. 
You need to draw up some form of contract if & when this person moves in & put confidentiality details in it too. If your in any doubt - DON'T move them in.

Other than that i can only offer my ears to grumble into - i'm great for that :thumbup:especially my right one cos i'm deaf in it :haha:
I hope you start to ge things sorted, oh & if you remove her from facebook she won't know - she just won't get your streams of info on her home page & vice versa. Good luck sorting it hun :hugs:



> i dont even know what the 'nub' is

 your not alone any - i have no idea what they are waffling about :haha:

Mamabird - congratulations! At least you know it's in there hun :hugs: although i'm with you i fear having a crap sonographer & ending up with some weird picture. When i had my emergency scan as an inpatient i had to beg for a picture. They took 2 - a brilliant clear one and the one they printed out for me :cry:. I'll pre-warn DH to be in charge of getting a fab one, they won't dare argue with him :haha: plus i think seeing as i have to pay for each one they should be bloody decent ggrrrrr getting worked up now!

WOOHOO genies girl - we have twins in the group :happydance::happydance:

stasia - what a great piccy! congratulations hun xxx

Boony i love the names! I'm still gutted that if we have a girl we can't call her Caitlin as his brothers girl is called that (although they shorten it to Kate :growlmad:) i've wanted that name as long as i can ever remember :cry:. 
We are planning traditional & Irish names for ours but keeping them to ourselves until bubba is here to introduce himself/herself.

I can't find the 1st episode on catch up which is a shame, i will make sure i watch the 2nd one though. I'm off to continue listing stuff on ebay as DH is round his friends until late xxx


----------



## Asher

Thanks Carley, how embarrassing!! I am going to blame my little mistake on pregnancy brain ha ha!! Yep you're right, she was annoying when she was saying those things, but it seemed in their interview as though this was a longed for baby, so I hoped it was just desperate end-stage hormones!! I think they make the most maternal of people say horrible things ha ha!! 

Loving the names Boony, both very cute!

I would secretly quite like twins. I have not said that to DH or to anybody else!! I think maybe it's cos I love the idea of number 3, but I would also secretly quite like a number 4 although I know hubby wouldn't go for it. So if this one were two, I would get my way! Sneaky I know.


----------



## limpetsmum

Very sneaky asher lol :thumbup:. We did have a panic for a while as we both have a strong history of twins on both sides of our families, when i started being so violently sick i thought it might be double trouble. Phew thank god it wasn't. As much as i'd like twins we haven't long moved house & we haven't the room so we'd have to up & sell all over again!


----------



## Asher

We would definitely have some issues too Limpetsmum. Things are quite well planned in our house in terms of where the kids will be rearranged once this one arrives and is old enough to go into its own room. If it's a girl it will be in the box room (for box, think "shoebox"!) and the boys will continue to share the big room. If it's another boy, Archie will get to choose whether he wants to carry on sharing the big room or go into the box room on his own and let Jack share with the little fella. Soooo if it was to be two, we'd be stuffed!! Ah well, I always hark back to my mother in law reminding me there were 9 of them sharing a double bed in a terraced house!!! :D


----------



## Elphaba

So exciting seeing and hearing about everyone's 12 week scans. I can't wait for mine - I hope my appointment comes through soon.

I can't believe some of the Stars are nearly in second trimester!!


----------



## TigerLady

Love the scan pics!!

F&C, I say :blue: from that nub! :thumbup: But you never know! I can't see a nub in the other scan pics. 

Makes me want a scan again! :haha:


----------



## limpetsmum

> (for box, think "shoebox"!)

 at least if there's 2 you can stack them easily :haha:

I'm still listing on ebay........i found a Valentino suit in my wardrobe i'd completely forgotten about :happydance: hope it sells well lol (it's never been worn :blush:)
16 items listed 12 more to go :wacko:


----------



## Asher

I know, Limpetsmum, they will have to share a cot and then go into safe bunks ASAP!! Look at me saying they will!! I'm pretty sure there is only one. Booooo.

Good luck with your ebaying!


----------



## limpetsmum

lol.
Thanks hun - it's free listing so i'm having a clear out. I used to be a designer label freak but now i just love my comfy casuals so it's time to raise some baby spending funds.

Talking of spending i went into a charity shop today, they had a basket of baby grows & vests on the floor. I had 2 baby grows (asda & mothercare) and 8 vests (again asda & mothercare) for £2.10! I'd recommend anyone taking a quick peek inside your local shops if your not funny about that kinda thing :thumbup:


----------



## lauraperrysan

please change my date to 1st sept....moved forward 3 days :) yay xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie to let you know that I went to the Baby Show at Excel yesterday. It was really good - we got plenty of free samples! One of the best things was to see lot's of brands of pushchairs in the same place. We didn't buy anything substantial (I went with my Mum) as it's a bit early. We bought a pram toy (Lamaze - half price), a Merino Wool Swaddling Wrap with matching hat and I got a 13 month subscription to Prima Baby for £20 which came with a Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature Microwave Steriliser. If we had been in the market for bigger things like a pushchair, cot etc there were definitely some bargains to be had. 

I know a few of you are planning to go to Birmingham in May so I thought you would appreciate the info.

Not much happening with me - symptoms are disappearing and I still don't have a scan date!

Catch you all later


----------



## Teeny Weeny

AArrggh......still no heartbeat on the doppler. :-( x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Twins??? I've tried to find that post and can't.. must be going mad. Genie's Girl are you having twins? Sorry if I'm being a bit dense!! 

I've had a prediction of girl and boy using the nub theory so one of you is definitely right! xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just a quickie to let you know that I went to the Baby Show at Excel yesterday. It was really good - we got plenty of free samples! One of the best things was to see lot's of brands of pushchairs in the same place. We didn't buy anything substantial (I went with my Mum) as it's a bit early. We bought a pram toy (Lamaze - half price), a Merino Wool Swaddling Wrap with matching hat and I got a 13 month subscription to Prima Baby for £20 which came with a Tommee Tippee Closer to Nature Microwave Steriliser. If we had been in the market for bigger things like a pushchair, cot etc there were definitely some bargains to be had.
> 
> I know a few of you are planning to go to Birmingham in May so I thought you would appreciate the info.
> 
> Not much happening with me - symptoms are disappearing and I still don't have a scan date!
> 
> Catch you all later

Thanks for the feedback, sadly i hadn'y long mc'd when i went last year but the show was great & i hope to buy some of the larger things we'll need there this time around. I did buy the odd little ting to put away but nothing substantial. 
I'll get details of who's coming closer to the date i think then Cafferine can make up name badges. 
I'm off to asda in a little while :happydance: freeeeedom :happydance:. Although i battled clothing issues this morning - my bump won't let me put my normal clothes on but i lost so much weight with morning sickness my maternity jeans fall off me :haha: ggrrrrrrr! Thank goodness for leggings eh :thumbup:

Enjoy your weekend whatever your doing ladies xxx


----------



## limpetsmum

genies girl said:


> hi my date has been changed im now the 29th september but as its twins it will probably be before then x

last post on page 247 or 248 f&c xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Thanks limpetsmum and congratulations Genies girl! I must have been too pre-occupied in changing the date.. that's if I did it. I'd better check! x


----------



## apaton

hi ladies :wave: hope you are all well, heres pics on my baby 12 weeks 1day, frst pic hes sucking his little hand :cloud9: any guesses what it is ? xx xx


----------



## Blob

Awww gorgeous pics :yipee:

Can i please moan that i got my scan date through today...and its THE DAY I GO TO GET BLOODY MARRIED!!!! :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## apaton

aww can they not change it ? thats rubbish :hugs:

my last pic looks like hes sticking he fingers up :shock: xx


----------



## cat81

Congratulations apaton, what gorgeous pics. They are really clear but I have no idea about the sex I'm afraid. Is it just me, or can you really make out the facial features and an ear? x 

Gutted for you blob. Have you tried calling them? They should be able to change it for you as you do have a pretty good excuse! I would ring them soon though as I tried to change mine (so that I wouldn't have to book time off work) and there were very few alternative appointments available so I ended up keeping the one they gave me originally. Good luck. x


----------



## cat81

Lol apaton, just saw that - priceless. Looks like you have a cheeky one already!


----------



## apaton

lol its head looks massive hope it grows into it lol, i though i could see its face but im not sure :) xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Wow apaton, what lovely photos! Congratulations.

Blob - that is so annoying! Hopefully they can reschedule to a few days before if you explain you are getting married. Tell them you are off on honeymoon just after so that they have to fit you in! x


----------



## Blob

Hmmm good plan though i cant phone till monday and the appointment was for friday :dohh:
Apton baby looks so cuuute i love that they are top heavy they come out with mahoosive heads too... :rofl:


----------



## Drazic<3

Beautiful pictures girls. I am TERRIFIED for mine on Monday but hoping with my whole heart to have great pictures to show you!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Drazic. I will be keeping everything crossed for you. What time is your appointment? x


----------



## Blob

You'll be fine hun :hugs:
Trying to find some hypnobirthing classes near me but they all all £325 + Booooo


----------



## apaton

drazic i will also keep my fingers crossed :hugs: xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls. 1:30pm on Monday!

What is weird, is I looked about 20 weeks before but now my bloat has gone down I look normal! Apart from a little ickly bump!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blob said:


> You'll be fine hun :hugs:
> Trying to find some hypnobirthing classes near me but they all all £325 + Booooo

Some friends have told me about this and I'm really interested. I certainly couldn't afford £325 though! Will have a search for ones near me. x


----------



## Asher

Love the scan pics Apaton! It's amazing how they change so much at about the 12 week time and look like the little babies that they are!

Drazic I really hope all will be well on Monday for you, I bet you are counting the hours! :hug

Blob, that stinks! I hope they are able to rearrange for you. Are you going on any holiday/honeymoon or anything?


----------



## cat81

Good luck for Monday Drazic . Will keep my fingers crossed for you. Mine is on Tuesday and I know exactly how you feel. I am terrified and really excited at the same time.

A good friend of mine went to hypnobirthing classes when she had her son, about 18 months ago. I think she paid about £250. She absolutely swears by it and has been encouraging me to go, if I can afford it. 

She had planned to have a home birth but had to go the hospital in the end and had quite a long labour but she swears that she didn't feel any pain! She said it was uncomfortable but that she didn't cry or scream or anything. Also, her baby came early so she actually missed the last session on the final part of labour and had to catch up quickly with the woman who ran the classes on the phone while she was in labour!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls :hugs: 

I found somewhere nearby that does classes and it's £150 for 10 sessions and all the materials. I was all booked in last time but obviously had to cancel. They are keeping a gap for me this time which I am hopeful we will get to use :)


----------



## NurseKel

Good luck to all the girlies with scans coming up! I'm just patiently waiting for my next appt on the 18th of March. Although it will only be routine, no scan. I think the hubby and I have decided to book a private gender scan when I hit 20 weeks and invite all our family so we can share finding out the gender with them. I think it would be a great experience!


----------



## MamaBird

Apaton: Great scan pictures!! If I'd have to take a guess I'd say boy. The second picture looks like it has a nub and it's sorta pointing up so I say boy! But don't hold me to that! lol!

Drazic: Good luck on Monday!!

xo


----------



## limpetsmum

Apaton they are awesome pictures! No idea about this nub malarky sorry lol.

Blob - that's rubbish! I'm sure they'll change it if you tell them why & offer you another date.

Drazic - good luck for monday hunny - i'll be thinking of you & eagerly awaiting news :hugs:

Ooooh i must research this hypnobirth thing - if you feel little pain i'm up for it lol

Had a good day so far, been tootling out & about. Bought a pair of maternity leggings from Asda & a shirt/dress in brushed cotton - it's sooooo soft i may just move into it! Off to read my baby mag now :happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls :)


----------



## New Mrs W

My baby is due on 14th September, will you add me to the list?


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Apaton..... I say girl by nub! But whether it's pink or blue.... Lovely pics, congrats! :)


----------



## apaton

thanx ladies :hugs: i have no idea how to tell lol, but oh has no girls in family 4 bros and a nephew and im the only girl out the whole family in mine so im leaning towards a boy, as long as it doesnt weigh the same as his nephew 9.14 jeez lol xxxx


----------



## cazza22

I am soooooooooooo happy for u all ur scan piccys are beautiful. I really wish my bubs was still with me so i could share this amazing time with you all :-(. Take care everyone and congrats ((((((hugs)))))) Lov Caz x x x x ps Drazic (Katie ive got every fibre of my being praying for u n willing bubs on to be wriggling n beating away) I'll be back Monday to check on you hun  lov ya x x x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Cazza - how you holding up sweetie? I think your brave coming onto the thread & reading how we're all getting on :hugs:. Wish you were here with us (in that way) too! How's your OH coping? I know mine fell completely to bits each & every time. 
Missing you xxx


----------



## Blob

Thanks guys i doubt they will change it...we're staying in Skye for a while but TBH i really couldnt go away without Tabs i think i will spend the 2 days wishing she was there :cry: 

Apaton i thought i was having a boy...all my family are girls really but its on the mans side right and OHs family are ALL boys and i had a girly :lol:


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies is anyone moving over to second tri soon I will be after scan on Tuesday? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

shorman said:


> Hi ladies is anyone moving over to second tri soon I will be after scan on Tuesday? x

How exciting! I will be on Thursday! September Stars is ready and waiting for you.. although I may have to update the first page a bit. x

Cazza.. I wish you didn't have the sad news either but I'm so pleased you are still staying with us on the thread. xx


----------



## elmaxie

Fantastic scan apaton...what a cheeky wee monkey you have in there...maybe giving the fingers to the docs for all the stress they gave you at the start?!

Blob....what a crap situation. Try calling them on Monday and explain they can only say no to an earlier date or give you a later date.
How exciting not long until your big day:happydance:
Are you from Skye or getting married there?

Well I woke up today with the worst bloat ever! I look about 8 months gone and well lets put it this way its a bit of a windy day in our house:blush:

Scan on Tuesday and I am so so scared as I just dont feel pregnant. Other than my tummy and wind I have nothing now my uti is cleared up....I tried to talk to Oh the other night about my fear and he had such a go at me saying I was negative etc etc so I stropped at him saying we have to be realistic as it may be a possibility (between the sad news on here everyday and where I work I see and hear far too much for me to feel confident) but I think he felt bad as I said well if I cant discuss my fears with my husband who the hell can I talk to them about (obviously you guys too)

I guess we will see on Tuesday if its just me being over worried or if its something in my gut intsinct.

Emma.xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck for Tuesday Emma. I've also woken up with the biggest bloat today and have been really uncomfortable since! I need this to be a windy house right now! x


----------



## Asher

Nice to see you watching us Cazza. xxx

I am thinking a lot of my symptoms are tailing off now. I am just putting it down to levelling off of hormones but there's always that nagging little voice in my head worrying me!! I do keep getting a new, weird feeling when I sit down that every now and then there is something intermittently pushing on my bladder, then when I stand up I don't need to wee anymore! So I think there must be something going on in there!! I am so desperate for scan day and there's ages yet!! Ah well, am in work Mon Tues Weds so that part of this week should go quickly at least.

Looking forward to lots of nice scan pics coming from you girls this week!!


----------



## apaton

hey ladies,

cazza you are one in a million :hugs:

blob im happy whatever :):)

maybe baby was sticking finger up at his daddy since hes being a ahole right now :(

asher i dont even feel pregnant now but he was def there on friday :) xxx


----------



## Blob

Apaton last time i really just wanted a girl i'm such a girly girl i had no idea what to do with a boy...but this time i just dont care :happydance:

Yea am going to just ask them...grrr...soooo annoying though!! Nope not from Skye it was very random and really short notice like we only went up like in Dec :dohh:

I'll be moving over next week too :yipee: I dont care if they move my dates at the scan we only did the 'deed' once :rofl: that month as OH was working (turkey farm in Dec...what a fab time for me to decide to TTC) :haha:

Elmaxie thats what my OH says too...all you want is a hug and to be told everything is going to be fine but NO they have to give you a lecture. Not like we're not doing something amazing like growing their baby *sigh*


----------



## apaton

i wanted a girl too, haha but i think im talking myself into it being a boy 27 and a half weeks and we will find out yay :happydance: xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Cazza, you are beautiful. You WILL be an excellent mumma darling :hugs:

I am grumpy today and eating nothing but chocy! I have horrible tummy pains which seem to be a mix of trapped wind (as USUAL!) and my uterus moving. My tummy looks such a different shape today, I am hoping its bubs popping above my pelvic bone in time for the scan :)


----------



## Blob

:lol: I think i'm the only weirdo that HATES the idea of having a bump, last time i didnt get a proper one until like 34 weeks and my tummy only looked a bit bloated at like 20 weeks and i wanted that again but i can see one coming :hissy: I know i'm crazy and a cow but i just cant handle it :nope:

Apaton :lol: I did that but i went so far as to buy BOYS going home outfit and a blue pram :rofl:


----------



## Brownsie

Hello Ladies!!!

It's only taken me a million hours to catch up!! LOL!!!!

Not much has changed my end, part form the fact I feel like my belly has a balloon inside it and everytime I move it takes a while to catch up!!!

Can't wait for Tuesday and my scan, hopefully I wil get a lovely piccy to share. 

Fish and Chips, your piccy is lovely, so clear!!! 

x x x


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi Brownsie (waves) did you go maternity clothes shopping? Any luck?

I'm feeling a bit sicky today - but just feeling :winkwink:. I went to bed last night at 11.30 & left DH with his pal who stopped over on the sofa (they went to bed at 3.30 am!) i woke this morning at 11.30! 12 hours sleep eeeeek!

Di i mention that i persuaded my mom to join the forum? She's limpets nanna heehee - it'll take her a while to find us though :dohh:

Right - i'm off to get dressed as were going over to a friends so DH can help him change his brake pads.......i'll take my cross stitching :thumbup:

Have a lovely relaxing sunday everyone xxx


----------



## ladykara

to all the lucky girlies who had their scans, photos are fantastic...xx


----------



## Blob

Awww your mum thats so cool my mum thinks am mental....although i did ask her to be there at the birth this time if i get my homebirth and she nearly cried. Which for my mum is major :)

Dont think relaxing sundays count here i have Tabs who just know is painting with yoghurt :sick:


----------



## Choc1985

hi ya hope ur all ok and having a good weekend

i was wondering if anyone was from wolverhampton or bham that no anywere reasonable that do private scans as i had my nhs one at 9+6 and want another one b4 my 20 week one but the nhs wont give me one xx


----------



## Blob

See if you have a babybond near you? I went to one of there places last time and will again for this bean :thumbup:


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello ladies, just checking in.

Apaton - Awesome scan pic... I saw the flipping off straight away. What a funny little bear you have :) Really is the fighter :D

This weekend has been awesome... mostly because I managed to have not 1.. but 2 (yes 2!!!) poos! Yes poo is now as exciting a topic of conversation to me as minge topiary!

We went and told Ian's grandparents yesterday about baby which was nice. His grandad is heartbreakingly ill and tbh we don't see him lasting too much longer so it was important to me that Ian tell them so his grandad gets to hear the news... even if he is too ill to understand what we mean... you know?

How is everyone doing? xx


----------



## apaton

ha hes naughty :O 
yay for the 2 poos haha :happydance:

my uncle is in the same position as your oh grandad it really is heartbreaking, we want to give baby if its a boy his name as middle name trying to figure out a nice way to tell him as he wont be here at birth, his wife is only 42 and she is like my sister even though shes my aunt lol they dont have any kids together so they treat me like theres xxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

It's sad isn't it. Worse because there's literally nothing we can do to help him.

Right now I think everyone wants him to pass soon because he no longer has any quality of life and is just in pain with no self control. Him staying alive seems inhumane almost. xx


----------



## becs0375

Evening ladies!!!

Been having some really good days, but today I feel so bloated and hard to poo!! Sorry TMI!!!! I hate feeling like this, I am normally so regular and have no trouble in going!!! Hopefully it will go soon lol!!

Hope you are all ok xxxxx


----------



## apaton

kitty :hugs: just want them out pain in the end xxx


----------



## Blob

Kitty and apaton :hugs:

Well i get the other problem in the poo department :haha:


----------



## apaton

lol blob u make me laugh :rofl: xx


----------



## Blob

Yea people tend to laugh AT me though :haha:


----------



## apaton

im laughing with u lol x


----------



## Blob

Hmmmm.... urgh i have done NONE stop eating today :cry:
Apaton you really should have come to the Glasgow meet last week...so long as shopping for baby things (disney store and Hamleys) is your thing :rofl:


----------



## apaton

i love shopping :) , i bought stuff the other day for baby from debenhams :blush: ill try come to next 1 if there is one lol xx


----------



## Asher

:hug kitty and apaton. My gran was more like my mum, and she died really suddenly just after Archie's 1st birthday. If we have a girl, the poor thing will have my gran's middle name.... wait for it.... ADA!! DH wants to use it as a first name, but even I'm not having that!! If we have another boy we might go for Aiden possibly as a middle name to try and keep her with us. She would have thought Jack was hilarious, bless her!

I have been a bag of hormones today. I had a cleaning frenzy, which is usual for a Sunday, cos of school and stuff tomorrow, but I was in a foul mood doing it. I actually cried because there were playmobil toys all over the living room and nobody was helping me to tidy up. Not good!! I managed a good swim, but have felt moody and nasty since then.

And poo!! I can't poo either!! I am eating bran flakes every day to try and move things along!!


----------



## apaton

aww asher , my uncle is wallace lol i kinda like ada quite unusual :):) xx


----------



## Asher

DH says Ada is a bit like Ava which is really popular. I know he's right, but I think most people associate the name Ada with old ladies!! I like Wallace for a middle name, sounds quite trendy! x


----------



## apaton

i think mines will be a silent middle name :) lol xx


----------



## Asher

lol Apaton!! 

I am off to bed soon. DH (the cook) is cooking, we're having a very late tea, so he's having a couple of beers, which smell lovely. So it's roast veggie pasta bake with garlic bread and then bed for me! 

Night ladies, see you all tomorrow. xx


----------



## apaton

nite asher, im at mums staying being spoilt haha love it :happydance: xx


----------



## apaton

do this lol im prdicted a boy , stole it off another thread so shhh :blush: xxxx

https://www.chinesegendercalendar.info/index.html?#calculator

drazic i think u have ure scan tomorrow good luck :thumbup: xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing wonderful today. I need a little help/advice if someone can help please. I find with this pregnancy I am being very irritable and moody especially toward my DH. I feel horrible about it but I just can't seem to stop. He is absolutely wonderful to me and doesn't deserve it but I just feel so grouchy all the time it seems. Then, to make it even worse I can not even think about BDing. We went from at least every other day TTC to nothing. It is just absolutely the last thing on my mind and I know he feels neglected. Anyone else experiencing this? Any thoughts?


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies, choc I'm from wolves - did they do the 1st part of the NT test ? That could be your way round it if they didn't. I had a scan at 10 weeks for bleeding but still having my 12 week scan Tuesday. 
Well I've beenfine all day until I heard a breast feeding debate on radio 5live during the journey home. I ended up wanting to rip DH throat out when he agreed that breast feeding should not be done in public & if women know their child will need feeding they should stay at home to do so :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
Grrrrrr i feel so angry-towards the dumb sounding caller & my husband - hopefully he'll sleep in the bath tonight (he's having a shower at the moment). 
I really don't know why I turned into a monster all of a sudden, I know it's something I feel passionate about but bloody hell i'm ready to murder someone!!! I'm off to bed before I either land myself in prison or divorced lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

NurseKel said:


> Hey ladies! Hope everyone is doing wonderful today. I need a little help/advice if someone can help please. I find with this pregnancy I am being very irritable and moody especially toward my DH. I feel horrible about it but I just can't seem to stop. He is absolutely wonderful to me and doesn't deserve it but I just feel so grouchy all the time it seems. Then, to make it even worse I can not even think about BDing. We went from at least every other day TTC to nothing. It is just absolutely the last thing on my mind and I know he feels neglected. Anyone else experiencing this? Any thoughts?


I have been sooo moody and stressed and my poor OH has had enough!!! I end up giving him the grumps which turns into a silly row and then we are both miserable!!
I just can't seem to stop...it may be that I am worried about my scan on Wednesday, and the very busy week ahead so FX'd I'll be back to my normal self by the end of the week. 


This is THE week.. tomorrow I have my booking in appointment and wednesday is my NT scan...I'm sure I'll feel like a pin-cushion by wednesday afternoon!!! :haha:
I'm excited, but VERY nervous. If everything works out we can finally tell my DS and my parents...worried about their reactions too!!

I think this is just going to be a week of worry. xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

Apaton - thanks for posting the gender predictor. I am predicted a boy which bizarrely I just wrote in my journal is my gut feeling!

Limpetsmum & TeenyWeeny - I empathise as I am seriously moody at the moment. I haven't seen my poor Mum for ages and she came to London this weekend. We had a good time but it didn't stop me getting annoyed with her. Everything my DH does annoys me and I convinced myself he didn't love me the other day! The thing is I know I'm being hormonal but if he says I am being hormonal or crazy it sends me into an even bigger frenzy. Lol!

Still no scan date for me. I am 10 weeks today woo-hoo!!!!!!!!!! So if it doesn't come in the post later I am going to chase them up.

Best of luck to everyone having scans this week x


----------



## Carley22

i am too going to admit to the crazy psyco pregnant monster thing.... im being so insecure all the time and CONSTANTLY fishing for reassurance that i NEVER get!! which just sends me in a craze.... I know its me and that i being a total pain in the A** but i just cant seem to stop myself... 

On happier notes:

Drazic - best of luck today hunny cant wait for the good news... 
Limpetsmum - Cant believe you forgot its me doing the badges not cafferine!! :-( cheeky monkey!! 

Apaton - cutest pic!! 

GOOD LUCK TO AL OF THE GIRLS WITH THEIR SCANS THIS WEEK....

Only 10 days to go till mine woohoo!

So - 1st Tri Septmber stars will be slowly getting smaller as the days go on now as you all start to move over to 2nd tri!! - its going to be quiet in here but i cant wait to get there an catch up on all the gossip....


----------



## drea2904

I have my scan on Thurs, good luck to everyone else with theirs Im feeling a bit better now thankfully!!!! Still not sleeping great and last night during the night my toilet visits were unbelieveable! I just cant wait for my scan so we can tell everyone else and start preparing!

Good luck also to all who are moving over to 2nd, hopefully be ther soon I may on Thurs take the courage to have a buddy


----------



## stmw

heya girlies.....just wanted to drop by as I havent been on here for ages. Hope everyone is well =) good luck for everyone having their scan's soon! Im not having mine for 10 whole days haha ill be nearly 13 weeks! Im very excited though! eeekkk!! xxx


----------



## Carley22

Drea2904 - We're due on the same date but our tickers are different .. why?


----------



## LittleAurora

I feel so guilty, my hubby gave me a nice back rub last night and was so loving we were both soo in the mood! 

I said let go upstairs and he said ok, but Ill go for a smoke 1st! So he came back and got into bed and was snuggled up behind me, and I dont remember anything after that! lol..I FEEL ASLEEP ON HIM!! LOL!

Got up this morning and he says morning sleepy!! lol!! 

I feel so bad!! And im still horny!! lol

But he si ssoo good he even made me eggs for breakfast!! lol I love him so much!


----------



## MrsJ08

Stop press - I have my scan date it is 2 weeks on Wednesday - the 10th March. I will be 12 weeks and 2 days. :happydance:


----------



## limpetsmum

> Limpetsmum - Cant believe you forgot its me doing the badges not cafferine!! cheeky monkey!!

 aaawwwww bum! see what these hormones are doing to me?

Aurora :haha: how funny, only cos that's exactly what usually happens to me......it might even teach em not to smoke lol (doubt it though). My DH ignored me when he got up this morning (wise man!) but called on his coffee break to see if i'd stopped sulking :haha:. I feel much better today - i was just sooo irritated last night, guess i know to avoid that topic now eh.

Jusy had surveyor round to measure up for the new windows :happydance: fitting date is 13th march yaaaay! We're only having the front of the house done to begin with to keep costs down then the back in about 12 months time. 

Hope everyone is ok today & had lovely weekends.

Brownsie - just 24 hours now till our scans! We are true bump buddies lol. Don't you dare go getting your dates changed my girl lol.

Right - back to ebay to try & find my fancy dress outfit for the weekend eeek!


----------



## limpetsmum

MrsJ08 said:


> Stop press - I have my scan date it is 2 weeks on Wednesday - the 10th March. I will be 12 weeks and 2 days. :happydance:

WOOHOO :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## char63

Hiya,
Hope all is well ppl. Im feeling much better these days, Ill be 13 weeks on wednesday, got my scan wednesday too, cant wait!! No more kipping in the afternoon now, no more feeling sick and also, not needing the loo as much, so alls good!!


----------



## Carley22

MrsJO8 ahhhh not long now then!! 

Little A - thats just mean!! Poor guy! No morning glory either?

Limpetsmum - its ok i'll forgive you this once!! It's your scan tomorrow is it well you best let me know how its all going.... 

Char63 - blimey another one for the 2nd tri wedensday then! You'll all be leaving me behind!

Hope drazic is ok she's got her scan in 15 mins!! She's been really scared but im sure she'll get through just hope she can get on this afternoon to let us know or i'll be worried!!


----------



## ika

MrsJ08 said:


> Stop press - I have my scan date it is 2 weeks on Wednesday - the 10th March. I will be 12 weeks and 2 days. :happydance:

Yay! :happydance: I'm the day after, I'll be 12wks and 3 days :flower:


----------



## Choc1985

limpetsmum said:


> Hi ladies, choc I'm from wolves - did they do the 1st part of the NT test ? That could be your way round it if they didn't. I had a scan at 10 weeks for bleeding but still having my 12 week scan Tuesday.
> 
> 
> hi no i thought i was 11 weeks so that was classed as my 12 week scan and said to me i wont get another now till 20 weeks just a bit paranoid at the min cos iv been having some really strong period type pains agen but my midwife keeps sayin its nothing to worry about
> 
> dont really no what 2 do any advice?????


----------



## Boony

I'm so pissed off with my midwife!!!

I had my booking appointment over a week ago and she sent off my referral forms for my chosen hospital (one they dont normally deal with!) so since then i've been sat waiting for my scan date so i decided to ring them today to see if i'd been booked in and they said no theres nothing for me yet so i asked when it would be and she said she doesnt know because my midwife was supposed to book me in for it at my appointment which was over a week ago!!!! 

I hate my doctors surgery they've always been rubbish! Last time i was pregnant i moved house (different areas) when i was 20 weeks so to make sure i got a scan i had to book it myself!! 

So now i feel like i'm the one running (or ringing) around doing there job for them! 

and my doctors surgery is closed until 2pm so i cant ring them until then anyway! Plus the midwives only go in on a thursday so they wont even get the message until then anyway!


----------



## limpetsmum

choc if they didn't do the 1st part of the NT test you have a right to ask for it to be done. Once your 13+6 the window of opportunity closes


----------



## x-amy-x

NHS midwives are crap... specially when dealing with other hospitals ie.. not the usual one!!

Ive decided im not gonna bother seeing mine... im supposed to ring up and arrange my next appointment for 16 weeks... an di just cannot be pestered, she does bugger all anyway. Didnt feel it was important to put in my notes that i am bleeding :shrug:


----------



## Carley22

Yeah i wasnt too impressed with mine either - just to clarify though what are the different parts of the NT scan? I really dont know what to expect .......


----------



## x-amy-x

Cant help carley i dont get an NT scan.. just a dating scan x


----------



## Blob

Aurora thats sooo funny :haha:

Urgh i'm jealous char63 my symptoms seem to have got worse since 12 weeks :wacko: Though tbh i think i've got some virus :cry: My OH was the same all aches and sore neck etc and exhausted....right in time to get married.

Boony i'm the same grr...i got the first answer saying they couldnt see me for another 3 weeks and then i got a letter through the post to go somewhere random its such a pain in the butt...then they can only be called between 9am-11am where is the use in that?? 

:hugs: Amy


----------



## Rayven

*Hey - I'm due on the 1st September.  *


----------



## Carley22

Congrats Rayven - another one for september eh!! Have you had your scans yet? And your pic is beautiful...


----------



## limpetsmum

Tests are;
-11-13+6 weeks NT tests (they spend more time at the dating scan checking the thickness of your babies neck to look for early signs of downs)
- 10-13+ a downs syndrome blood test taken from Mum
- 15-20 weeks a later blood test taken from mom for downs syndrome
- if from the above tests you are deemed as high risk you are offered an amniocentesis from week 16.

Hope this helps - it was all in a booklet which came when i booked in with midwife :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Carley22 - my understanding (as explained by my midwife so if I'm wrong it's her fault :rofl:) is that the NT (Nuchal Translucency) scan takes place instead of the 12 week dating scan. They do all the things they would normally do at a 12 week scan but it takes longer as they also look at the Nuchal Fold at the back of the babies neck. Not all hospitals offer it and those that do, don't always offer it to women unless they will be 35 or over at birth. The reason it is in two parts (and is sometimes called Combined testing) is that is consists of the NT Scan and a blood test. The scan results and blood test are then sent away to a lab and they look at them and give you a % chance of having a baby with Down's Syndrome. It's supposed to be about 90% accurate and usually precludes the need to have an amnio. My MW said if you have had an NT scan they only tend to give you an amnio to confirm what they already know. Unlike other testing it is more accurate the earlier in pregnancy and you can have it between 11 weeks and 13+6.

Hope this helps x


----------



## Rayven

*Hey Carley - yes i've had my dating scan - i worked out that i was a week further gone than the scan said but at least everything was ok. Heartbeat was strong and baby was where he/she was supposed to be. *
*And i took that photo when my son was a day old and its my fav one of him. He's gorgeous - even if i do say so myself! lol *


----------



## chachadada

hey ladies just wanted to pop in to say i got a call today and my scan is tomorrow and i am bricking it!!! love to you all:hugs:


----------



## drea2904

Carley22 said:


> Drea2904 - We're due on the same date but our tickers are different .. why?

Hey carley Im due Fri 17th Sept well hopefully im sure of these dates!! be confirmed on Thurs:happydance:.x


----------



## limpetsmum

Welcome chachadada = i'm having my scan tomorrow too as is Brownsie :hugs: scary exciting eh!

I'm just waiting for my midwife to call me back as i'm supposed to be under consultant care but i've heard nothing, she's just ringing maternity reception to try & find out whats happening hahahahahahahahahaha (sorry) rather her than me lol


----------



## Emzywemzy

Hi Ladies

I haven't been on for ages as I've been moving house and don't have internet until wednesday, but I'm at uni today so thought I'd pop on. I went for my scan last week and I am actually further on than I thought! I was 12+4 at the scan and so I'm not a September Star after all, I'm due on 28th August! I'm 13 weeks 2 days today! I'll have to seek out the August thread in the 2nd tri but I will also hang around on this thread for a bit though if that's alright with all of you?

The sickness is finally wearing off, after 4 weeks signed off uni I am back this week and I'm only being sick in the morning and at night, so it's manageable during the day.

How are you all feeling now?

xx


----------



## Choc1985

hi they dont do the nt scans were im having the baby so lucks like im gonna have to wait till 20 weeks !!!!!!

what a rubbish day iv had feel rubbish not moved or got dressed all day not done any house work. had horrible pains in my tummy agen like period pains and been feelin really sick wen i get them they made me sick about half hour ago but i feel fine now just tired


how are u all getting on ??? good luck with all having scans this week xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

May I introduce to you all my little thumbsucker...
https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/IMAG0471.jpg
https://i845.photobucket.com/albums/ab18/kandettc/baby126.jpg

Though I do have a confession to make, they have now moved my due date to 31st August. Realistically, I am so likely to have a Sept star still, can I stick around? -x-


----------



## KittyVentura

I think in the last week of 1st Tri for me I'll be here alone.

Can't wait for my 12 week scan but is just feels so far off still (*sob*) 

Congrats Drazic - glad it went well :D xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations Drazic, perhaps you will be able to relax a little now? Your pictures are so cute. I bet you are on a massive high today?
x


----------



## Drazic<3

Yeah, I am on cloud nine! It's one of the best days of my life, easy. Going to try and relax now too :)


----------



## Elphaba

I hate when I go away for a few days - there's always so much to catch up on when I get back!!

Hope everyone is having a good day. I finally got my 12 weeks scan appointment through - it's this Thursday! Actually it's really early as I'll only be somewhere between 11+1 and 11+4 so I hope that it still results in a decent picture. I phoned up this morning to double check as I wasn't sure if they could do the nuchal transparency thing that early but they said it should be ok. That was after ages of them insisting I would be 12 weeks anyway which they 'know' from my LMP. But I know I'm not as I have long cycles (which I already told the midwife at my appointment a few weeks back).


----------



## limpetsmum

Ooooh fab piccy hun! Thanks for sharing (and ..... relax heehee).
I'm sure f&c won't let you move threads lol - your stuck with us till the bitter end :haha:

My scan tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I just watched One born every minute on catch up - what a fab programme eh! I must get DH to watch it with me tonight so he can pick up some tips. I'm sure he thinks child birth is a couple hour jobby then back home :haha: (one can only wish). It might help him see that other hospitals are exactly the same & yes medical staff do have more than one patient to deal with at a time :dohh: bless him!

Well, i'm cooking dinner for the 1st time in weeks, the smell seems weird - but i'm just glad it's not making me feel sick (i did risk goose fatting the roasts seeing as i'm going to attemtp to join in tonight lol). Other than that i have to confess i'm mostly looking forward to the petit pois :wacko:

Right, off to check the spuds & paint my nails.......may as well enjoy my last full week off work! Back to the chaos next week 

:hugs:


----------



## apaton

yay drazic thats fab :happydance: xx


----------



## Asher

Fab pics Drazic!! I am so so glad for you and your OH! Your little thumbsucker looks gorgeous!! Congrats hun.

Great news for you too Emzywemzy, so nice to be moved forward a bit!! 

Keep the lovely pics coming ladies. Only 10 more days to go until mine grrrr!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations Emzy and Drazic!!! And of course you can hang around! Drazic.. I'm actually all teary with happiness that it went well for you! xx


----------



## cat81

Congratulations Drazic - great pics. So pleased for you. My turn too tomorrow. Yeah! Good luck to all the other ladies with scans booked for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you. x


----------



## apaton

where is emzys post :shrug: i cant c it, but glad by the looks of it it all went well x

ladies who have there scan soon good luck :) xx


----------



## apaton

i found it lol congrats :hugs:x


----------



## Zo23

I just needed to tell someone that...

I am at work and I have just unbuttoned my pants.


----------



## Asher

Ha ha Zo23!! That's fab! Hee hee!! Mine are popping (work trousers) and I have to unbutton the top button of my dog walking combats now! Great!


----------



## Cafferine

Well I have had a very interesting day today. We decided to go into Bray because my favourite chef Heston's 3 star restaurant is there. Whilst stood outside The Fat Duck my boyfriend got down on one knee and proposed! It wasn't just because of the baby, he had bought the ring in September but was waiting for the right moment. He also surprised me by telling me he has booked us a table at The Fat Duck tomorrow evening for the complete tasting menu! Absolutely incredible, I have the best partner in the world. :cry::cloud9::wedding:
 



Attached Files:







SafeRedirect.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## apaton

awww cafferine fab news :happydance: ure ring is gorgeous xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blob

Drazic congrats what a cute scan pic :cloud9: Ooooh sooo lucky getting put forward i very much hate being put back :grr: Even if its only 1 day STILL...


----------



## Boony

Congratulations Cafferine. the ring is lovely


----------



## Blob

Awwww congrats Cafferine thats amazing news!!! Your ring is almost ideantical to mine :thumbup: Woooop!! Thats SO exiting!!!


----------



## Elphaba

Congrats Cafferine!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congrats Cafferine!!! xx


----------



## Blob

We seem to be a really chatty group....hmmm...wonder how bad its going to get in here when we're all grumpy and massive complaining about not being able to wipe our bums or shave and begging our babies to get out :haha:


----------



## elmaxie

Awww I am sitting having a weepy moment as I am so happy for drazic and also at cafferines gorgeous ring!! Congrats to you both!!:cry::happydance:

Well My scan is at 12:05 tomorrow and to say I am terrrified is an understatement....I am just feeling so negative and probably need a good ol slap!:dohh:

I havent been able to face hot food for a good few days and seem to be living off sandwiches....hoping I get my appetite back soon!

Well I am heading for an early night soon so will see you all again tomorrow night to goo over your lovely scans....and hopefully I will have something to feel positive about too.

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Asher

Aw Emma I look forward to seeing your lovely pics tomorrow, you'll be fine hun. xx

Cafferine you lucky lady! An engagement ring AND a meal at Heston's place! Fab!! Congrats! xx

Blob I can see us all in a few months comparing how much of our own upper thighs we can actually still see!! Aw! x


----------



## MissDX

I had my scan today and was so relieved when they said the baby is ok :happydance: Not sure how to put scan pics on, I have one on my photobucket....can I used that? :wacko:

Anyway, I am two days ahead of what I thought, so my new Due Date is 8th September :thumbup:

ARGH! It's all real!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cat81

Congratulations bump buddy! Am so excited for you. Your OH sounds like a great guy. So romantic. x


----------



## becs0375

Awww all these scans, I can't wait to have mine next Monday!!! I am so mega excited, but my husband tops my excitement!!


----------



## shorman

Wish me luck ladies I have my 12week scan tomorro x


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Shorman, hope it all goes well xx


----------



## cazza22

Yayyyyyy just wanted to check up on Drazic n im crying with happiness for u babe u deserve this more than anyone ur little thumbsucker is adorable and i am so pleased for u n OH chick. RELAX now everything is going to be perfect n bubs will be here in less than 6 months so try n enjoy this experience now you know he/she is ok WHOOP WHOOP!!! Ps i've got a feeling bubs is a baby boy ;-) dont ask why just a vibe i guess?? Lov u lots like jelly tots n i'll my eye on u babe lov Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh Caz, thank you so much sweetheart. I wish SO much we were sharing this journey together. Don't give up hope darling, you are destined to be a mummy I just know it. Loads of love :hugs:

Thanks for all the lovely messages girls, and thanks for letting me stay! I would miss you all too much to move now! :hugs:

Oh, and huge congrats Cafferine, what a beautiful ring!! :hugs:

Good luck to all the girls with scans to come, enjoy every second, it's amazing! Good luck Shorman.


----------



## mixedmama

Ooo everyones having their scans! Happy for you all.. although I'm slightly jealous :haha: mines on march 11th.. 2 weeks and 3 days to go. Yay.

xx


----------



## NurseKel

Congrats to all the ladies with the wonderful scans!
Good luck to the next group of ladies coming up for scans!
Cafferine, congrats! You do indeed sound like you have a great OH...soon to be DH.


----------



## limpetsmum

WooHoo congratulations Cafferine :happydance: you lucky girl having a soppy DH to be :winkwink:. Lovely ring - similar to mine (only mine is suspended by each side of the ring)......the solitaire is such a classic timeless look isn't it? 



> Well My scan is at 12:05 tomorrow and to say I am terrrified is an understatement....I am just feeling so negative and probably need a good ol slap!

 Here comes your slap..... ..... did you get it haha. Mine tomorrow, & Brownsie's AND shormans - ooooh that's 4 lots of piccies to be uploaded :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well i had to bite my tongue tonight. I wanted to watch One born every minute but DH wants to wait until we get the all clear tomorrow (which i can understand) THEN he tells me he doesn't care about seeing other people's babies & sob stories anyway. I just wanted him to get a bit of an insight of what will happen. He reckons he has a good idea but i was shocked watching last weeks episode....and i'm a bloody nurse anyway!!!!!!!! :growlmad: anyway i made him promise to at least watch it on catch up with me even if he doesn't care :haha: men :dohh:


----------



## MamaBird

OH WOW!! All this fab news on the thread today! You ladies have me all teary-eyed!

Congrats on all your fantastic news!!

xo


----------



## Wantabean

KittyVentura said:


> limpetsmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially later on when you can't keep your lady garden trim
> 
> oh kitty you have tears running down my face!
> Chekc you out with your FIANCE! :hugs:
> My DH refuses to keep my garden in shape :growlmad: he says if people have to see it he'd rather it not be 'at it's best' men :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I aim to please :D
> 
> Honestly the idea of people looking at my bits and them being in a kerfuffle freaks me out right now more than labour itself. Weird no? I've even got my best friend on standby to help with the de-hairing if OH decides he can't. I think this is beyond obsession. Whoops!
> 
> In other news I got my MW appointment finally. It's 1st March... It kinda sucks being the "youngest" (in fetal age) in this group... you'll all be in 2nd tri by then.
> 
> Has everyone had a good day? xxClick to expand...

ok so i know this is an old post but i will be here :thumbup: lol can i please join you guys? i am due the 1st october but my mum was early with all her kids so reckon i will 2!
can i be put down for th 30th please? much loveage Kirstie xx


----------



## elixir

hey cafferine congrats!!!sooo sweet.


----------



## elixir

when is this MS going to ease up? anyone else's letting up? im tired of puking!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Congrats Catherine! Beautiful ring :D xxx


----------



## xcited4mybump

hi all:flower:

well i've been feeling so so crappy i haven't felt like coming on here:blush:tbh the computer screen actually makes me feel sick:dohh:i've always been light sensitive,i can't sit watching the t.v in the dark so being preggo has just exagerated how sensitive i am booo:nope:

so anyway had my 1st mid-wife appointment last wednesday,it went ok she just took a couple of details and that was that,she was really nice though!and just a minute ago i got a letter in the post with a date for the mw to come out and book me in..........it's not until the 18th march:dohh:i'm gutted as it's gonna take forever to see my little one,i'll probably be about 15 weeks before i get to see it.she did wonder why i left it so long to go see her,but i told here i mc back in 08 at 7 weeks and i just wanted to get past that before i went to book in.tbh though had i known everything would take so long i would have gone up sooner.i saw the dr at 9 weeks she booked me in to see the mw the following week so i was 10 weeks and now it's gonna be another 3 weeks before i even get booked in:wacko:

oh well i'll just have to get on with it,but i feel alittle worried coz i haven't got to see the baby yet,i feel like i can't 100% enjoy it until i've seen it!although i feel sick enough and i now have (.)(.) and i haven't seen any blood or everything nasty so maybe i should just be thankful:kiss:

good luck to all the girls who are having scans:hugs:and take care all xx


----------



## drea2904

Well I came on here feeling crappy this morn and all this good news has perked me up!!! I hope there is plenty more to come, good luck to all with scans today and tomorrow!! Mine is on Thurs and I cant wait!! Its at 9.25am thankfully dont need to wait all day cafferine that ring is gorg, delighted for you and ooohh hestons resturant you lucky thing Drazic what a cute piccy, cant wait for all the rest.xx


----------



## Carley22

DRAZIC YOU HAVE MADE ME SO HAPPY - Look at that pic it's just beautiful! im so glad about all the good news on here - sat at work woith tears sreaming down my face and ppl looking at me like "bloody pregnant women!!" 

Cafferine - you lucky girl! 

Limpetsmum and Browsie and the others who have their scans today GOOD LUCK i cant wait to see your wonderful pics.. 

Ahhhhh this is all getting so exciting now!!


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies, 3 1/2 hours to go & i'm getting nervous. I've tried distracting myself with :laundry:and :hangwashing: even my best friend:telephone: to see if i was ok & to offer support (she had ivf before concieving my god daughter so she kinda knows how it feels). Mom text at midday to see if i'd started to fiull my bladder (does the woman think i'm a whale or something!!!)
I have no idea why i'm so nervous! It's not like i haven't already seen bubba 2 weeks ago - i guess it's the importance we all pin on 'thee 12 week scan'. 
I'm now dying my eyelashes for want of something to do again :shrug:
DH promises he'll start to relax after this scan - so that'll make life nicer lol.
Oh i'm just babbling now so i'm off to peruse the rest of the forum.

Thinking of all the other ladies too, esp my bump buddy :hugs: hope you got my text sweetie.

Catch you all later xxx


----------



## KittyVentura

Goodluck for today lovelies!

I had another poop yesterday making it a hat trick... *yayyyyyyyyy*.


----------



## Carley22

Well done!!!


----------



## shorman

Hi ladies my 12 week scan was fab  so i have decided to jump to second i just feel ready now hope everyone who has a scan today i hope it goes well.oh and my due dates bump up again to the 3rd 



https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev245pr___.png


https://lb1f.lilypie.com/TD0k.png 



https://dwdf.daisypath.com/sRsa.png


----------



## Carley22

Congrats to you and i'll see you over on the 2nd tri in a couple of weeks... i'll probably do the same and go over there once i've had my scan but as mine is at 11+6 it will be a little early but eh!! i just cant wait...


----------



## becs0375

Its so nice to hear such fantastic news on here, brings a smile to my face xx


----------



## Boony

Well after me being fuming at my hospital yesterday for messing me about with booking my scan. I've just had a phonecall from my midwife and she has rang my hospital and had a go at themand i now have my scan date :happydance: its on 11th March at 10am.

But i have to go for a second booking in appointment to transfer my notes onto the right hospital papers lol. 

She was not a happy midwife today lol. Shes lovely though i saw her when i had my son.


----------



## ladykara

what week does the scans start showing the baby with a baby shape? im 12 weeks on my wedding day and wanted my scan before then, Im going away for two weeks after that and wanted to make sure everything was ok..


----------



## babybear81

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to wish you all happy and healthy rest of your pregnancies. Unfortunately I am going to have to leave you after having a missed miscarriage last Monday.

Fish and Chips, please could you put a little angel by my due date which would have been 4th Sept? thank you. 

I hope to be back soon x


----------



## LittleAurora

im so sad! my morning sickness is back! I was ill thismonring and now this after noon :(


----------



## becs0375

Oh no Little A, just when you thought it was over!


----------



## Brownsie

babybear81 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to wish you all happy and healthy rest of your pregnancies. Unfortunately I am going to have to leave you after having a missed miscarriage last Monday.
> 
> Fish and Chips, please could you put a little angel by my due date which would have been 4th Sept? thank you.
> 
> I hope to be back soon x


Babybear:
Sorry to hear that honey, thinking of you, and good luck next time. Big Hugs! x x x x


Drazic:
WHAT A BEAUTY!!!!! x x x x

Cafferine:
Congrats honey!!!! What a lovely surprise!!!!

Limpetsmum:
Hope all has gone well today! 



I have had my 12 week scan today and all went well please see my little monster below!!!! 

Any guesses on the sex are more than welcome LOL!!!
 



Attached Files:







12weeks2.jpg
File size: 4.6 KB
Views: 6









12weeks.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## apaton

baby bear im soo sorry :hugs:

brownsie what a clear scan look at its little hands :cloud9: no guesses i dont have a scooby how to do it xx


----------



## Carley22

Brownsie: ARGH WHAT A SWEETIE... Glad all went ok - 

anyone heard from limpetsmum yet? 

Babybear81 - so sorry for your loss, just when i started to think that all of the bad news was over :-( . Hope you have the strength to keep smiling and try again one day soon. xxx


----------



## Brownsie

I have text her, but nothing yet.

I could see all the little fingers and toes on screen it was so magical!!! Baby had a little stretch and showed off its long legs, but was very good when the lady was measuring the back of the head.


----------



## chachadada

limpetsmum said:


> Welcome chachadada = i'm having my scan tomorrow too as is Brownsie :hugs: scary exciting eh!
> 
> I'm just waiting for my midwife to call me back as i'm supposed to be under consultant care but i've heard nothing, she's just ringing maternity reception to try & find out whats happening hahahahahahahahahaha (sorry) rather her than me lol

hey 

my scan went well, i AM ON :cloud9: was sooooo scared but it was amazing! fell like i can relax a bit now. x


----------



## chachadada

Brownsie congrats hun! xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

First appointment over...the lady was quite nice just lots of info to give and blood tests. It made it a little more real being handed the bounty folder (of all things!!!).

SO, tomorrow is the big day, and I am worried sick. It is not until lunchtime so a very nerve wracking morning really.

Brownsie..lovely scan pics by the way. xx


----------



## ladykara

brownsie, amazing pics !! im going for its a boy ! xx

babybear, im so sorry to hear the bad news, wishing you all the best in the future xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Drazic<3 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> May I introduce to you all my little thumbsucker...
> 
> 
> 
> Though I do have a confession to make, they have now moved my due date to 31st August. Realistically, I am so likely to have a Sept star still, can I stick around? -x-

Congratulations hun, the pics are gorgeous. Lucky you on getting your date moved forward!!! xx


----------



## Carley22

aww i hope limpetsmum is ok...


----------



## JodieVN

ladykara said:


> what week does the scans start showing the baby with a baby shape? im 12 weeks on my wedding day and wanted my scan before then, Im going away for two weeks after that and wanted to make sure everything was ok..

Hi ladykara i had a scan done at 9 weeks and it was brill i could see everything so any time from there really i would say i had a dvd aswell which was great because i could see the little heard beating really clearly good luck with your wedding and your scan :flower:


----------



## TigerLady

Brownsie that nub in the second pic totally looks :blue: to me!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsJ08

Cafferine congratulations - gorgeous ring.

Brownsie - fab scan pic - looks like a girl to me.

Babybear - I'm really sorry for your sad loss I started welling up when I read your post. Take care of yourself

x


----------



## Carley22

anyone else got really bad wind? cant move for trapped wind pain

im watching the lion king and mufasa has just died and i cant stop crying


----------



## Brownie191

Can I be added please.. 22nd of sept for me :D


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cafferine said:


> Well I have had a very interesting day today. We decided to go into Bray because my favourite chef Heston's 3 star restaurant is there. Whilst stood outside The Fat Duck my boyfriend got down on one knee and proposed! It wasn't just because of the baby, he had bought the ring in September but was waiting for the right moment. He also surprised me by telling me he has booked us a table at The Fat Duck tomorrow evening for the complete tasting menu! Absolutely incredible, I have the best partner in the world. :cry::cloud9::wedding:

Jes... you ladies... stop writing such lovely posts cause my hormones can't take it!!! Congratulations hun that is amazing news!! Bray isn't at all far from me! Where are you staying tonight? I bet you're not going to sleep with excitement. My and my dh want to go the the Fat Duck some time.. maybe we can do it before the baby arrives. xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations MissDX, chachadada and Shorman! Also you too Brownsie.. what beautiful pics! I hope limpetsmum is ok. 

Welcome Wantabean and Brownie191!

I am so sorry about your news babybear81. My thoughts are with you and your OH.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Double post


----------



## Carley22

Brownie191 congrats and welcome.


----------



## elmaxie

Hi!

Well the scan went well and baby is wriggling about in there like a mad one making moer convinced that the times I think I have felt it I have.

I havent got my pics up yet as hubby never got the scanner out and he is away with his phone but will try for later. Not that they are very good as my bladder was full but not too full so bit blurry and of course because baby wasnt for staying still!:cloud9:

The woman I had to scan me was a midwife and just so lovely and chatty and just really nice. Last pregnancy I had a horrible time at the scans as they were so rude and horrible so it was a lovely surprise...she was so friendly hubby thought I knew her from working in the hospital:haha:

Oh and can I pleased be moved to 4th September as I was put back one day...better than the 5 at the private scan.

So glad to see other ladies scans are lovely...

Sorry to hear of the sad loss in the stars today too:cry:

Hope we here from limpets mum soon!

:hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## Carley22

oh im so glad you had a good time there today - cant wait to see the pics. 

has no1 heard anything from limpets mum yet? im starting to worry - not like her to not be on here esp after today.... god i hope everything was ok for her..


----------



## limpetsmum

babybear81 - i am so sorry for your loss sweetie. My thoughts are with you & your family at this difficult time, big :hugs: for you all xxx

ladykara - if you book a scan a few days beofe your wedding date you should see bubba just fine!

Brownsie - your a super B.B. hun :hugs: what a fab sets of piccies :thumbup:

chachadada & elmaxie - congrats on having your scans :happydance:



> aww i hope limpetsmum is ok...

 Sorry :blush: i'm here, i'm here.....appointment took ages cos my little wriggler wouldn't keep still for measurements, then he turned round so they suggested i empty my bladder so he might be encouraged to show more than his (lovely even if i do say so myself lol) spine! It was so funny when he turned to show is his back then lifted his hand & opened & closed his fingers as if to say 'night nite' :rofl:
Eventually the little mite turned enough to get measured & do the NT part of the test. Then i went for bloods, whilst i was there i gave my deetails to another midwife as the hospital lost my 2 referral letters & she has booked me in to see the consultant tomorrow as they think i may have a condition known as 'sticky blood disprder' which may account for my previous mc's. It'll mean i get to inject myself with heparin daily to thin my blood.......but hey....small price to pay for my little miracle!
Sooo - enough waffling - i'm just re-sizing the piccy now - so sorry to worry you all :hugs:


----------



## limpetsmum

....and here he/she is - baby Turner-Madgwick :happydance::happydance::happydance: aka wriggly tufty :haha:.

I can't beleive how active they can be - no wonder i feel queasy all the time :wacko:

Thanks for your concerns ladies & once again i am sorry for not coming on sooner (DH took me food shopping :dohh:)
 



Attached Files:







forum edit 3.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 3









forum edit 4.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tinkerbell500

Brownsie I say defo boy looking nub! Great scan piccies though! Congrats! ;)


----------



## limpetsmum

Crap 2nd one of mine cos wriggler wouldn't keep still long enough :dohh: although when the woman recognised me from work she didn't charge us for either of them heehee


----------



## JodieVN

I am so glad your scan went ok limpetsmum the pictures are great i am so nervous for mine not long now i bet is nice to see them been active


----------



## Carley22

OH MY GOD IM SO RELIEVED!! 

what a lovely couple of pics... well happy for you both! So..... what do you reckon boy or girl? 

How much do they usually charge? didnt know they did!!! hopefully they'll do mine for free too as im staff? one can only hope!!


----------



## Blob

Congrats to MissDX, chachadada and Shorman!

Brownsie omg what gorgeous scan pics :cloud9: 

babybear81 :hugs: I'm really sorry hun.

:hi: :wave: Wantabean and Brownie191 :)

Limpetsmum :hugs: Loooove the pics so so cute!!!

Well i've got another scan date for the 4th March and by that time will be almost bloody 14 weeks :dohh: But better than the *19th * that they were trying to give me :grr:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats elmaxie and limpetsmum! Great scan pic! x


----------



## NurseKel

Babybear, I am so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you.
Great scan pics ladies! I'm so happy for all of you and everyone sounds like they had wonderful experiences. Congrats!
I'm still trying to figure out how to con my doctor into giving me a scan at 12 weeks so I can get some nub theory experts to give me their opinions. This waiting is driving me crazy... Hehehe.


----------



## limpetsmum

> OH MY GOD IM SO RELIEVED!!

 awww bless ya hun :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

YEY i made it thru the end of lion king without crying!! just one born every minute now...


----------



## Drazic<3

babybear81, I am so sorry for your loss darling :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Congrats on all the wonderful scans girls, I am over the moon for you all! :hugs:


----------



## Asher

Aw Brownsie, Elmaxie and Limpetsmum, congrats on the good scans and great pics! How exciting!! 

Sorry to hear your news Babybear, that is so sad I hope you are back soon. x

Blob, you now join me and Carley with scans on the 4th too!! x


----------



## Asher

Carley22 said:


> YEY i made it thru the end of lion king without crying!! just one born every minute now...

Yep me too! Although I am hormonal and peeved at DH cos he's going to stay in the kitchen and watch MORE mythbusters grrr. Says another birth programme is not for him.......


----------



## Carley22

Asher said:


> Carley22 said:
> 
> 
> YEY i made it thru the end of lion king without crying!! just one born every minute now...
> 
> Yep me too! Although I am hormonal and peeved at DH cos he's going to stay in the kitchen and watch MORE mythbusters grrr. Says another birth programme is not for him.......Click to expand...

Mythbusters is awesome BUT my OH isnt going to get away with it that easily....:haha:


----------



## Asher

Carley22 said:


> Asher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carley22 said:
> 
> 
> YEY i made it thru the end of lion king without crying!! just one born every minute now...
> 
> Yep me too! Although I am hormonal and peeved at DH cos he's going to stay in the kitchen and watch MORE mythbusters grrr. Says another birth programme is not for him.......Click to expand...
> 
> Mythbusters is awesome BUT my OH isnt going to get away with it that easily....:haha:Click to expand...

Ha ha!! He says "I've seen it for real twice before, I know it all...."

And we started watching the new series of MB last night and he is watching the rest now... whatever.... grrrr!!


----------



## Carley22

well i "kind of" understand where he is coming from if he's seen it twice before for real, mine hasnt so is sitting through it whether he likes it or not!!


----------



## cat81

Babybear, so sorry to hear your news. Take care of yourself and hope to see you back here soon. x


----------



## cat81

Congratulations to all the other ladies who had their scans today. 

I also had mine and everything was wonderful. I just feel so relieved now and can't stop looking at the picture and smiling. DH thinks I am going mad as I keep showing it to him and saying things like 'look it has a head, and a little body, and a hand and everything!!!'.

I have a gorgeous little piccie (which cost me £5 - worth every penny) but DH can't get the scanner to work (and I cant be bothered to get off the sofa to try) so will upload tomorrow hopefully. 

Only problem I had was that the nurse had real trouble getting any blood out of my arms and after trying at least 4 different veins, had to send me off to another part of the hospital to see a blood nurse who managed to get some first time. So came out feeling a bit like a pin cushion but totally on cloud nine.

Think I will move up to second trimester soon now that I have passed the 12 week scan milestone but it will be a shame that we wont all be together again for a few more weeks. Will have to keep track of both threads. 

Oh and my EDD is now the 3rd September so could l please be changed on the front page. Thank you. x


----------



## Carley22

Cat81 thats great news - (apart from the pin cushion part- which i am TERRIFIED of). Cant wait to see your scan pic when you get it on here. 

Us mid to end september mums are going to be all alone on here so you early mums best stay in touch! xxx


----------



## cat81

Thanks Carley and don't worry, we definitely will. We're all a team now and it wont be the same without you all. Will definitely be looking back in here over the next few weeks to see everyones lovely scan pics. x


----------



## Carley22

my OH is such a sneaky bugger.... we're watching one born every minute and he's got the laptop on his lap and one headphone in so i dont know if he's watching or playing on the computer.... hmmmmm i KNOW he cant do both.....

I hope you all do... and dont get too carried away about the second tri and forget about us all :-(


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congratulations cat81! Well I for one will be checking out both of our threads! x


----------



## drea2904

Awh BabyBear, thoughts are with you at this sad time and hop you are back soon.xxx

Congrats all you other stars who had their scans and got lovely piccies, so cant wait until thurs am so nervous and being a whale dont help!!!!! lol


----------



## KittyVentura

Congrats ladies and hugs to Babybear :( xx


----------



## becs0375

So sorry BabyBear xxxx


----------



## MamaBird

babybear81 so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news :-(

To all the other lasies who have just had their scans...I'm am SOOO happy to hear that all is well with your little ones!! It won't be long now we'll all be in 2nd Tri!!

xo


----------



## Teeny Weeny

The day is finally here.....
Good luck to anyone else having a scan today.

Hopefully I'll be back on here with a pic to proudly show!! xx


----------



## Asher

Good luck today TeenyWeeny!


----------



## char63

Good Luck Teeny Weeny, Ive got my scan today aswell, its at 2.30pm.


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely scan pics Limpetsmum :happydance:

Good luck to those having scans today.

I blubbed my way through "One Born Every Minute" last night - oh and I cried when the baby was born in Eastenders. DH thinks it's hilarious that I'm so hormonal at the moment. 

I've got another blasted cold, I've just got rid of one so I thought that I wouldn't catch another one. My friend called me at the weekend and wasn't sure whether to come over as she had a cold. I told her to come over as I didn't think I'd catch another one so soon. How wrong was I???

Bit of an odd question but has anyone else got fur babies? I've got a dog and he is acting really odd with me at the moment. Despite being 5 stone he is constantly trying to get onto my lap and resting his head on my stomach, being really clingy and wanting cuddles all of the time. It's really bizarre as he hasn't been like this since he was just a few months old. Every now and then he starts sniffing my tummy too - I'm starting to think he know's there is a jellybean in there! As I type he is resting his head on my lap and he keeps trying to nudge my arm to stop me typing.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

char63 said:


> Good Luck Teeny Weeny, Ive got my scan today aswell, its at 2.30pm.

Good luck to you too my love..mine is at 1.10!


----------



## Blob

Cat Congrats!!! 

I watched One born every min with my OH and he just thought that the guy was disgusting the way he said it was her own fault... he said he couldnt understand anyone saying a bad word to the woman you love who is going through hell :cloud9: He really was awesome when i was in labour though :)

MrsJ08 I do but mine dont care :lol: I remember lots of other people saying their animals react though...


----------



## KittyVentura

I was shouting at the TV when that guy was so ridiculous on One Born Every Minute! How out of order was he... even more so for the load of crap he said at the beginning about the support he could offer etc. I would have mudered him. Sad thing is that she didn't even acknowledge him so I'd imagine she gets that kind of treatment a lot :(


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck at the scans girls! :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

KittyVentura said:


> I was shouting at the TV when that guy was so ridiculous on One Born Every Minute! How out of order was he... even more so for the load of crap he said at the beginning about the support he could offer etc. I would have mudered him. Sad thing is that she didn't even acknowledge him so I'd imagine she gets that kind of treatment a lot :(

**BEWARE RANT**

I felt EXACTLY the same i was sooooo upset with him! What a Pr**k... (sorry but he really annoyed me) I said to my OH that she is probably used to that behaviour by the way she was just taking it - i wouldve said fine you leave - call my mum, and once id had that baby he'd be the last person id call... idiot.. i was sooooooooo angry.... :growlmad:

On a much happier note good luck to everyone with ther scans today, cant wait to see some pics.... Also i want to know what week the ticker goes up again....


----------



## Carley22

Just found a poem i wrote when i was trying last year and i was in the dreaded 2ww.... thought i'd share it with you all... 

I might be but I don&#8217;t know,
If I am when will I show?
If I&#8217;m not what will I do?
I really want to have you

A little life with mummy&#8217;s eyes,
And daddy&#8217;s hair to mum&#8217;s surprise,
Skin so soft and eyes so blue,
I really want to have you,

Tiny fingers, tiny toes,
Babies smile and button nose,
The times when I&#8217;ll hear you cry,
And daddy singing a lullaby,

Sleepless nights and stressful days,
Will drive me in a whirlwind craze, 
But if I&#8217;m not what will I do? 
I really want to have you.


----------



## MamaBird

AWWWW Carley :cry:
What a beautiful poem!! You got me crying like an idiot! :haha:
It's still quite crazy to think that we are growing little humans in out tummies huh? It amazes me everytime I think about it!

xo


----------



## BLONDIE35

So sorry to hear of your loss babybear81. Thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

MamaBird said:


> AWWWW Carley :cry:
> What a beautiful poem!! You got me crying like an idiot! :haha:
> It's still quite crazy to think that we are growing little humans in out tummies huh? It amazes me everytime I think about it!
> 
> xo


Aww dont cry - its a miracle really - cant believe how clever we all are!! :cloud9:


----------



## char63

Just got back from my scan but not good news. The baby had no heart-beat. It measured 12 wekks 3 days and im 13 weeks today, so it was fairly recent. Feeling numb. otta go in tomorrow to have it removed. Dreading it.
Good luck to all you girls x


----------



## Carley22

Aww Char63 im so sorry - you're so brave to be on here. If you need anyhitng let me know. Take Care sweetie. xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Char63 - oh no I can't believe it!! I am so very, very sorry for your loss. Please take care of yourself. xxx


----------



## MamaBird

Oh my goodness Char63 I'm so very sorry for your loss.:cry:

My thoughts are with you...


----------



## elmaxie

Oh no Char63 I am so sorry to hear your sad news. My thoughts are with you. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladykara

Carley22 said:


> Aww Char63 im so sorry - you're so brave to be on here. If you need anyhitng let me know. Take Care sweetie. xxx

Honey, i am so sorry... my thoughts are with you, take care babe xxx


----------



## stmw

char63 said:


> Just got back from my scan but not good news. The baby had no heart-beat. It measured 12 wekks 3 days and im 13 weeks today, so it was fairly recent. Feeling numb. otta go in tomorrow to have it removed. Dreading it.
> Good luck to all you girls x

Lovely, i am so so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## cat81

Char63, I am so, so sorry to hear such sad news. Am thinking of you. xxx


----------



## angie79

Hi everyone

first off i just want to say sorry for the losses :hugs:

How is everyone?
I cant believe all your scans they are so clear and fab and i'm so pleased your all heading for 2nd tri :happydance:
Drazic - you scan is lovely i'm so happy for you that:happydance: you have a healthy bubs - yay.
Has anyone heard from emzdreamgirl - i was just wondering how she was getting on

XXX


----------



## cantthink

Hello

Congrats people on your scans. 
I am due for my dating scan on Friday.. have had several early ones due to bleeding. Last one was great.. he was wriggling around. 
I will be 13 weeks on Sat. When am I over the first tri? 

Hx


----------



## Carley22

13 weeks and you're 2nd tri... you lucky thing


----------



## Fish&Chips

char63, oh my God.. I am so so sorry. What horrible news and so late in the day. My thoughts are with you and your dh. Make sure you let us know you are ok after going in tomorrow. You are still a September Star and we will all be here for you. xxx

MrsJ08, we have two cats and they won't leave me alone at the moment. My DH laughs as they'll both be fighting to sit on my lap. I have one of them next to me on the sofa, watching, as I type! They must sense that I'm preggers.

Blob, me and my DH couldn't believe that guy off One Born Every Minute! I was gobsmacked at how rude he was to his other half. He was totally horrible. Oh and Kitty .. did you love the bit he said his management training made him a great husband and dad?! What a jobsworth!

Carley22, are you trying to make me cry?!!! Darn you woman!! (lovely poem btw!)

Hey Angie, nice to hear from you! Hope you are doing well. Emzy is doing really well. She's actually moved over to the September Stars in the 2nd Trimester section. Keep in touch. x

Hi cantthink.. tbh you can move over whenever you want but officially it's 13 weeks, so Saturday for you!

I hope the scan went well for Teeny Weeny.

xxx


----------



## cat81

I am just watching One Born Every Minute now on Sky+. He is foul. I want to go in the telly and smack him. When he was telling her that she must just have a low pain threshold because thousands of women do it every day, I don't know how she stayed quiet. If my DH dared to say anything like that, I'd throw him out of the delivery room.


----------



## Drazic<3

char63, I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you. If you need to ask anything or get support the girls on the MC section are amazing and kept me sane. Sending love :hugs:

Angie, that's really kind of you, thank you sweetheart. Great to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## Blob

On this site its 14 weeks to move into the next section BTW folks....sorry :lol: We have more time to wait. I'm 13 weeks also tomorrow :)

Char63 im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## KittyVentura

I got my scan date through today - 24th March. A whole month to wait but I'm still excited to have my date xxx


----------



## Carley22

i thought this forum would be buzzing at night time.... :-(

Congrats Kitty long wait tho... how far along will you be then?


----------



## KittyVentura

I only just caught up! Char63 - So so so sorry for your loss. What tragic news. :hugs:


----------



## KittyVentura

Carley22 - I'll be 12+6... I'm only just a star by my due date so well behind most on here xxx


----------



## Clartylou

I was seen at the EPU again on Tues for follow up and I am measuring 7wks so it looks like I am definitely having an October baby. I will move myself over to October, but would like to keep popping in and seeing how all the September stars are doing x

Emma - congrats on your scan x


----------



## Carley22

kitty - we'll all stick together though, how have you found pregnancy so far? any MS or sore (.)(.)'s

Clartylou - you better check in you're a september star to us!!


----------



## ladykara

Its heart breaking seeing all these posts about ladies losing their bubs, so many sad loses....My thoughts go out to them. xxx


----------



## Clartylou

Carley22 said:


> kitty - we'll all stick together though, how have you found pregnancy so far? any MS or sore (.)(.)'s
> 
> Clartylou - you better check in you're a september star to us!!

Aww Carley22 that is such a nice thing to say. If I end up with en elective section (had an Emergency one with Samuel) I may technically be a Sept star anyway!

Cx


----------



## KittyVentura

Carley22 said:


> kitty - we'll all stick together though, how have you found pregnancy so far? any MS or sore (.)(.)'s

It's fine. The fatigue and nausea aren't so great... neither is the fact I feel like my boobs HATE me... but it's all completely worth it and I love how special I feel for having this magic going on inside me.

How's it for you? xx


----------



## Carley22

well im lucky to have not had any MS but so tired and my boobs are also trying to murder me... its insane isnt it, all the wonderful things happening in there... i feel so clever... 

you had any early scans or not seen your bean yet?


----------



## Asher

Sorry to hear your news Char63, so so sad. Big hugs.

Has anyone heard from TeenyWeeny? 

I am sooo tired. Just had 2 choccy biccies and now bed beckons.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Blob said:


> On this site its 14 weeks to move into the next section BTW folks....sorry :lol: We have more time to wait. I'm 13 weeks also tomorrow :)
> 
> Char63 im so sorry :hugs:

Oh yes you are totally right.. but grr... hey ho, more time with you lovely ladies. x


----------



## ascotiel

Hi All

Just checking in. I'm getting a bit antsy that i've not had my scan date through yet . I'm 10wks +3 days I think. I know I'll be offered a nuchal fold test which I believe has to be done between 10-12 weeks so I'm a bit surprised I've not heard. I had my midwife booking in appt just before 9 wks. It just seems AGES!

How long have people had to wait between booking in appt & hearing re the scan dates. ? I'm probably being silly, but I've sort of decided if not heard by friday I'm going to ring my Midwife & check my paperwork hasn;t got lost.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Clartylou said:


> I was seen at the EPU again on Tues for follow up and I am measuring 7wks so it looks like I am definitely having an October baby. I will move myself over to October, but would like to keep popping in and seeing how all the September stars are doing x
> 
> Emma - congrats on your scan x

No worries lovely lady. Do you want me to keep you EDD on the 1st page anyway? x


----------



## lillybells

Hey September peps! 

Had my scan today and my due date is Sept 4th, so I guess i'm in this crew!!! xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

ascotiel, I would phone your mw just incase she's forgotten. I got my date 3 weeks before hand but I know some ladies only got it a few days before. I think you can be 13 weeks for the NT test. x


----------



## Carley22

lillybells you most certainly are - how was the scan any piccis?

ascotiel- i think the NT scan has to be done between 10 and 13+6 but i would chase it up if it were me... xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi lillybells, congrats on your scan! Any pictures? x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I really hope Teeny Weeny is ok.. am getting a bit worried.


----------



## NurseKel

Char63, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you during this time.


----------



## Carley22

did teenyweeny go for scan today and not post yet? i hope shes ok....


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yep, she had it at 1.20pm so some time ago now.


----------



## Carley22

oh right yeah thats a while ago.... cant help worrying now....


----------



## Fish&Chips

Maybe she's too busy celebrating? I have everything crossed.


----------



## KittyVentura

Carley22 said:


> well im lucky to have not had any MS but so tired and my boobs are also trying to murder me... its insane isnt it, all the wonderful things happening in there... i feel so clever...
> 
> you had any early scans or not seen your bean yet?

I had a scan about 10 days ago because of a small bleed. Saw bean and the heartbeat etc :cloud9: was lovely. Have 3 cysts too which sucks.

You? x


----------



## lillybells

Thanks - Yeah I have it on a seperate post, but will put it here also, hope thats ok! Scan was lovely - it feels real finally! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Carley22

KittyVentura said:


> Carley22 said:
> 
> 
> well im lucky to have not had any MS but so tired and my boobs are also trying to murder me... its insane isnt it, all the wonderful things happening in there... i feel so clever...
> 
> you had any early scans or not seen your bean yet?
> 
> I had a scan about 10 days ago because of a small bleed. Saw bean and the heartbeat etc :cloud9: was lovely. Have 3 cysts too which sucks.
> 
> You? xClick to expand...

No not had a scan yet so im still in disbelief until i see something :shrug:..... a week tomorrow so not too far now... :dance:

F&C thats a very positive attitude - i like it - out celebrating i hope...... :happydance:


----------



## Carley22

lillybells said:


> Thanks - Yeah I have it on a seperate post, but will put it here also, hope thats ok! Scan was lovely - it feels real finally! :happydance:

Aww lillybells what a lovely lil scan its so clear!!:thumbup:


----------



## charlottecco2

is it possible to still have all the prrgnancy symptoms but have had a mmc?? i am such a worrier today, and my scan is not till march 10th which is ages away. really frustrates me that i have only had 1 scan with my bleeding but that was over 4 weeks ago. grrr xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Ascotiel - You are more patient than me. I phoned the ultrasound dept on Monday as I'd had my MW appt 10 days before. They had an appt booked for me but hadn't sent the letter out yet. It arrived this morning. Chase them up - you've got nothing to lose. My NT scan is 2 weeks today. I haven't had any scans at all yet so I'm both nervous and excited.

Feeling a bit fed up tonight as I had to go to the doc this afternoon. Not only do I have another cold I also have a urine infection - my sample had blood and urine in it and I have a temperature. Boo!

On the up-side we did win a wooden crib on eBay tonight for the bargain price of £21. 

Hope TeenyWeeny is out celebrating and showing her pics to her family.


----------



## NurseKel

MrsJO8, if you don't mind my asking...is there any particular store you looked at on Ebay? I bought my DD's whole nursery set off Ebay 6 years ago and got a great price but I can't remember what store on Ebay I got it from. So frustrating! LOL I have been looking and haven't found what I thought was a great deal yet.
Oh yeah, in response to the animal question...that was one of the first things that made me realize I was pregnant. Our usually totally antisocial cat actually got in my lap which she never does and my poor great dane wouldn't stop coming over to me laying her head in my lap. LOL


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry girls, really busy day yesterday and so a late post!!

It was fab!!!! :cloud9:

Baby was being a monkey with legs crossed and we saw a lot of his spine!!!! Lady had to get him to move a lot of the time!!!
The heart beat is 162 bpm, 72.3 mm long and very wriggly!!!!
My risk of Downs (with bloods) is 1:14,000 so very happy with that!!!
All other checks were good, so as you can imagine I was grinning from ear to ear. 

I have been put back to 31 Aug, but I'm staying in September stars if that's okay. My son was 11 days late so I'll probably drop in September anyway and I love this group!!!! 

I am 13w + 2d.....:happydance:

Oh, told my parents and my mum was soooo pleased....my dad said I was looking fatter!!!!!! :haha: I'll post some pics later my lovelies! 

Char63...I am sorry for your loss. 

xx


----------



## Asher

Yay teenyweeny, fab news! So glad all went well, the news couldn't have been better eh?! :)

I am in serious danger of losing the plot today. Jack (nearly 3) has been up since 5 and is in a bad mood (as am I), and Archie (5) is winding him up and chasing him all around the place. I hope things improve when Archie gets to school this morning but I feel not! To say I feel on edge is an understatement!!!!.... deep breaths.....


----------



## ascotiel

Teeny Wenny - hoping you are at least one day late with your little one - my first son was born on 31st August which means he is the absolute youngest he can be in his year at school - born the day after and he'd have started school a year later. 

*After my chuntery post yesterday I got the date for my scan today - 15th March at 3.20pm. I'm suddenly excited and want to tell everyone I'm pregnant now! I'll be exactly 13 weeks on that day I think so I think I'll still be okay for the Nuchal Fold test! 

Its so irritating having to wait so long though - I want to see my baby now and at least be sure there is just one there after the dr said it *might* be twins. LOL!


----------



## KittyVentura

Yay TeenyWeeny! You had me worried!

9 weeks today! Feel like it's getting serious now :D:D xxx


----------



## chachadada

hey girlies!! here is my beany for you to meet...so happy but still anxious if that makes sense :thumbup:

:hugs: to all
 



Attached Files:







Photo 1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww chach, lovely :) And huge congrats to Teeny too :D

14 weeks? PSH to that! Pregnology says I am second trimester and I am going with that, especially as I feel so much better now :D But, I keep coming back because it's so very quiet over there in the Sept thread. :rofl:


----------



## limpetsmum

Hi ladies, not feeling too well today so i'll catch up on posts later when this nausea & vomiting has passed.
Consultant appointment at hospital went ok - waiting on blood results as they think i have a blood condition which puts bubba at risk & explains other mc's but on aspirin now till they come back. Also they want to see me every 3-4 weeks & scan me more frequently to check baby's growth rate. Having a special scan insted of normal 20 week one to check bubba's heart as my brother died of a heart condition age 20. All in all it's good they are keeping a closer eye on things & i feel quite relieved. Just taking it easy & playing it all by ear!
Hope everyone is well, chat later :hugs:


----------



## chachadada

thanks drazic u sweety, i just cant wait till we get to our next scan babe! will u find out what ur having or want surprise ?? xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

lillybells that is such a lovely scan pic! Congratulations.

charlottecco2, could you have a private scan to help ease your worry? I think if you're still having symptoms you should be fine.

Yey Teenyweeny!!! Glad all is good and glad you are staying with us. 

aww chachadada.. very cute! I love his/her little nose!

Limpetsmum.. glad they're going to keep a close eye on you. It must be a relief to know you are going to be checked regularly.

xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh and 13 weeks today for me!!! Whoo hoo!! Congratulations to everyone else celebrating their 'anniversary'!! x


----------



## Carley22

Aw limpetsmum at least they are doing something now... Sorry to hear about your brother i had no idea... you look after yourself and chill out!! If you need anything let me know... 

TeenyWeeny - AHHHHHHHHHHHHH thats awesome news F&C and I were wondering where you were last night. So glad everything went well. I wanna see piccis... 

Im so excited about my scan only 1 week to go cant wait to make sure something is in there....


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yes we want to see pics!! xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Here is my little bubba at 13w+1d. :cloud9:
Heart rate:162bpm
Measuring at 72.3 mm.


----------



## MamaBird

Teeny Weeny! Fantastic pictures!!! I have to admit I was getting anxious yesterday waiting for your reply. I'm am SOOOO happy to hear all went well. I hope all the bad news is behind us!!

As for me I am 13 weeks today!!! HELLO 2nd Tri!!! Congrats to all the others celebrating 13 weeks including Fishy!!

xo


----------



## MrsJ08

NurseKel - I didn't look in a particular store on Ebay. I just did a search for "Crib" within a 25 mile radius and sorted it by ending soonest. You might be able to track the store down in you check through your "feedback" as that dates back from when you open your Ebay account I think.

Lovely scan pics TeenyWeeny I'm glad that everything well for you.

Limpetsmum - sorry to hear about your brother that must have been incredibly hard for you and your family. I'm glad they are keeping a really close eye on you! 

x


----------



## becs0375

Fantastic pics Teeny!!!!!!


----------



## xprincessx

24th September for me!!


----------



## chachadada

thanks fish and chips:hugs: teeny weeny love the pics !


----------



## JodieVN

Hi all had my scan today i am so relieved everything is ok!! I have posted my pics if anyone wants to have a look! they have moved me up a day so can you please change me to the 2/9/10 fishandchips please :)


----------



## aob1013

I'm due 19th Sep!


----------



## MrsJ08

Chachadada and JodieVN - lovely scan pics - I'm glad everything went well for you both x


----------



## chachadada

mrsj08; thanks huni :hugs:


----------



## drea2904

Hi all, I had my scan today, it was great saw wee bubba and heart beat was so strong Im so relievd but still anxious aswell as we probably all are!!! I have a further 4 scans booked and Consultant is just lovely and midwife was the same one I had with Mason!

Im glad they are monitoring me more and consultant has agreed an elective c-section at 38 weeks would be best providing growth is fine (which it will as mason was HUGE!) and Im seeing the anethisist at 34 weeks. I would like to try vbac but I think I need to go with whats best for baby.xxx


----------



## elixir

had 12 week scan today, and the bubs was jumping around like crazy!!!ev thing was great. perfect, little baby.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Mamabird!!

Beautiful pics Teeny Weeny and JodieVN! Glad all is going well drea2904. x


----------



## Louise3512uk

Hi everyone, after the most amazing scan today they confirmed my dates were correct, so I'm still due on 5th September... what a relief! I was so worried they might put me back, and hubby is due in Afghanistan at the end of September! Brilliant outcome all round :)


----------



## Louise3512uk

Almost forgot:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Aww Louise, what a cutie!! Congrats hun! x


----------



## Asher

Good to hear lots of good news and see lots of lovely bubba pics today ladies! So nice to see that all is well!!


----------



## Elphaba

Had my scan today too! All went really well and we saw the heart beat again. Had to get up and jump about in order to get baby to move position so they could measure the neck fold. Clearly s/he was having a nice doze!

They've dated me at 11w3d which is exactly where I put myself - so I'm still due 13th September!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Great news Elphaba! Have you any pics? x


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations to all the ladies that have had scans today. So nice to read some good news. 

Elphaba - I've written in your journal babe x


----------



## chachadada

ah lovely pic louise! x your pic is bit like mine, looks like bubba is waving:happydance:


----------



## Carley22

aww you lot are ADORABLE today.... lol


----------



## MamaBird

Congrats to all the ladies who had scans today!! YAY for healthy babies!!

xo


----------



## xprincessx

oops mine has now been changed to september 20th =/ sorry!!


----------



## LittleAurora

whoo hoo!! 13weeks!! Cant beleive how fast that gone by!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Does anyone know when we move over to 2nd tri???....Is it at 13 or 14 weeks??

I seemed to have moved up a box!!!!! YAY!!!!

Thanks my lovelies. x


----------



## gremma

My EDD is 27th sept!!!! Would have been my late father-in-laws birthday, my other half is over the moon xx


----------



## cantthink

13 weeks officially! 

Due 3rd Sept... I'm moving over.....

Hx


----------



## JodieVN

ooo i am due the 2nd of september but i am too scared to move over hehe


----------



## SpelmanMommy

JodieVN said:


> ooo i am due the 2nd of september but i am too scared to move over hehe

I was wondering when some of our Stars were gonna move over, i don't want to be alone! Lol!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Come over! I'm feeling lonely over there!!!


----------



## Brownsie

Hey ladies!
Scan piccys are beautiful!!!!!

Hope all is ok with everyone! Can't wait to move over! Hubby put shelves and rails up in a closet for me today for bubbas bit and pieces, I have started to put some stuff in there!!! 

OOOHHHH, 

Any one checked out the Cow and Gate WEbsite??? Registar and get a free Pregnancy diary and little cuddly moo cow: USE PROMO CODE: MB0310C

Also if you sign up with Aptamil, you get free milk advice and a cuddly polar bear!!! USE CODE MARPR0310.



x x x x x x


----------



## x-amy-x

Hey ladies... how are you all doing?? I see some of you are leaving for the 2nd tri :cry: dont leeaaavee me haha


----------



## Zo23

Teeny Weeny said:


> Does anyone know when we move over to 2nd tri???....Is it at 13 or 14 weeks??
> 
> I seemed to have moved up a box!!!!! YAY!!!!
> 
> Thanks my lovelies. x

Its very confusing because even though you are 13+ days, you are in your 14th week. This confuses me all the time. So technically, you are in your 2nd tri. YEAH!!!


----------



## Choc1985

Hi brownie iv joined cow and gate the lil cow is so cute

its saying the promotional code for aptimil is invalid ?????

Hope u ladies are all ok 

really looking forward to the weekend my friends comin down from manchester cant wait to c her

xxxx


----------



## cat81

I also tried the Aptimil one and also got an invalid code.

Congratulations to all those ladies who have had successful scans in the last couple of days. Things are getting so exciting on this site now we are all getting past the 12 week mark. 

Have a fantastic weekend everyone. x


----------



## tiggy

Hi ladies.

Can I join u I'm due 4th Sept. 

:D


----------



## Brownsie

Sorry!!! I'm such a donut!!!

CODE: MAPR0310.

x x x x


----------



## Asher

Hiya ladies hope you've all had a good day.

Mine's not been too bad. One crap thing has happened, which is that DH broke the news to me this afternoon that he can't come to the scan with me on Thursday....grrrr, he has to go to a team meeting at work, and can't get out of it. So I have rearranged it for the Monday after, the 8th. I know it's not too much longer but when it's just a few days away another few days on top of that seems like ages!!! Grrrrrr...............


----------



## opticalillus5

Hey ladies...

Haven't been on for a while cos i'm back on placement, and i've got a nearly-full teaching timetable - It's so knackering that all I can do when I get home is crash on the sofa! 

All I can say is WOW!!!!! All of your scan pics are AMAZING!!! It's SO fantastic that everyone is moving over to 2nd tri - can't wait till I can join you! 

But... So sorry for the ladies who have had bad news since I was last on - :hugs: It really is so cruel and unfair. 

As for me.. I don't really feel pregnant for most of the day, and it's making me paranoid again. Especially as now we have to wait for our 20 weeks scan!


----------



## MrsJ08

Asher - how frustrating, I know it's only a few more days but every day feels like an age when you are waiting for a scan. I haven't had any scan's whatsoever yet and my first one isn't until the 10th March (I'll be 12+2) it feels like forever away.

Optical - I've been worried about disappearing symptoms too but the doc said it's a good thing as it means the placenta is starting to take over. I know how you feel though, as I can't help worrying too.

Warning this may be a bit of a rant!
I feel so tired today, I've been to Swansea and back. M4 all the way and officially the most boring journey ever. At least I wasn't driving so it could have been worse. The Doc assured me I would start feeling better by last night with my Urine infection but I seem to feel worse. I've been having mild pains all day and I just don't know whether it's the baby or the infection. It's so stressful, I've only got two antibiotics left to take so I suppose I will have to go back to the doc on Monday if it doesn't feel better. 

We've got my step-daughter this weekend and she's in full attention-seeking mode (she's 11) I just don't have the patience at the moment and neither does my DH. I keep thinking if she's being like this now what on earth is she going to be like when we tell her about the baby!! Today she fell over in the playground and has made a complete song and dance about what is essentially a tiny bruise. Honestly if she had her way we would have spent the whole evening in Casualty just for dramatic effect and something to tell her friends on Monday. DH put his foot down in the end and it has miraculously recovered when she think's we aren't looking! I just hope we aren't going to put up with any of her extreme storytelling this weekend because I might just flip. Last week she tried to convince us she had been for a swim in Swansea bay. I mean honestly, in the middle of February???? Aghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! I'm sure it's just a phase she is going through but I hope it's a phase that comes to an end soon. Lol!


----------



## NurseKel

MrsJo8, I can totally empathize with you honey. We have my DH's son every other weekend and he's 4. He lives with his mom who is clinically diagnosed as bipolar and she's as crazy as the day is long. She gives him absolutely no disipline what so ever so the whole time he's here is like hell on earth. Let's just say I live for the other weekends! LOL


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Nurse Kel. To be honest most of the time she is really well behaved but the last few months she has been a handful. There have always been dramatic tendencies and a penchant for storytelling but recently it's been full blown lies and two weeks ago a major temper tantrum because she was caught blatantly lying. To be honest her Mum is a nightmare mother from hell and all she's interested in is booze and whoever her latest boyfriend is. I don't think she get's as much attention as she would like at home so goes over the top when she is with us, not because she get's no attention from us but because she get's our undivided attention! These things are sent to to try us I guess. Lol!


----------



## rainbowbaby

Hi everyone Im Hayley.
Im due september 22nd, if you dont mind adding me to the list please?:winkwink:
This is my 4th preg and hopefully my 2nd living child.
look forward to getting to know you xxxx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi Hayley! Welcome to our little world. Congrats on your pregnancy.

MrsJo8, I will keep you in my thoughts as I totally understand. Personally, I'm just so relieved that our household at least gets a break every other weekend. It will be interesting to see her reponse to the news of new baby. My DD is completely thrilled and can't wait. His son could care less but we know that has a lot to do with all the brainwashing his mom does. She is another one that is more worried about her boyfriend and partying than anything else. Are you sure our DHs weren't married to the same lady? LOL


----------



## MrsJ08

NurseKel - LOL! Fortunately my DH was never married to her Mum. They had only been together for 6 weeks when she "accidentally" got pregnant on the pill. My DH left when his DD was 10 months because of her Mum's intolerable behaviour. According to my DH he knew the relationship had no future when she found out she was expecting but tried his best to do the right thing. Unfortunately, because he felt to guilty about leaving he spent the next 6/7 years putting his own life on hold to make sure he was there for his DD and seeing her 3 times a week. We met 3 1/2 years ago and moved to London 2 years ago (about 200 miles from his DD) that was really hard for him but he realised he had a life to live and if he was happy, she would be too. We have her every other weekend and for half the holidays. I completely understand what you mean about having a break on the weekends she isn't here. I tend to find she is quite clingy with me and I invariably end up being the main carer when she is here (that's the Mum instinct I guess) and sometimes I find it a little frustrating. On the whole I'm glad we have a good relationship because I had and still have a bad relationship with my step-mum and it had a profound effect on me. We have had massive problems with my DH's ex since we got married despite the fact they split 10 years ago. We have had to go through the courts to get our access enforced. The courts weren't impressed with her and eventually took her legal aid away so she had to represent herself. Fortunately thing's seem to be settling down now and she has responded to the telling off the court gave her. I fully expect her to start kicking off again when she finds out about the baby. Previously she has told my step-daughter that we won't be interested in her when we have kids of our own. Honestly, what type of woman says that to her own daughter? I can understand where you are coming from on the brain washing front! Fortunately my step-daughter is old enough to question/doubt what her Mum says and always comes to us for the truth! Modern family life is certainly complicated. Because of my own experience I always said I'd never get involved with someone who had a child but unfortunately you can't help who you fall in love with. Anyone that says "you knew what you were getting into" has clearly never been a step-parent. It's one of the hardest and most thankless job's in the world and incredibly difficult to get right.


----------



## NurseKel

Oh honey, I think I've found my life twin! ROFL! You and I could be mirror images. We have been through the same things with her flipping out when we got married. She has already told their son that his dad picked me over him..blah, blah, blah. I can't believe some of the things she tells this poor child. It is totally pathetic. It got so bad with her texting, calling and harrassing my DH and I that we had to call the police on her about 2 months ago. Thank goodness that seems to have shut her up for a little while anyway. The lack of drama is always short lived though as the crazy side of her will rear its ugly head. And girl, I know what you mean about dating people with children. I had never dated a man with kids and there were a few times I seriously doubted being able to do it. I absolutely adore my DH and I have never been so spoiled and loved in my life so he is totally worth it (good thing for him...hehehe).


----------



## MrsJ08

NurseKel - it's so nice to be able to talk to someonelse that understands. No drama's so far today and the arm appears to have fully recovered. Perhaps we will have a nice weekend afterall!

Hope everyone else is well and welcome to the newbies. :hugs: I was up and down like a yo-yo in the night I think my bladder has shrunk to the size of a grape!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Last night my DS got out of bed in the middle of the night waking me up...which wasn't a problem. However, on waking me up I had the most awful trapped wind that made me cry and I couldn't get back to sleep. Has anyone else had this at all?? xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Yes! I had no idea how bloody painful trapped wind could be! It's horrible! :hugs:


----------



## becs0375

Oh yes, its horrendous!!! You feel like you just wanna stick a pin in and go pop!!


----------



## Asher

Ew trapped wind is horrible. Hard to get rid of too. Hope you feel better today.

The boys are fighting again today. So hard when your patience is low. I need to take a few deep breaths. We are going out for a carvery meal for my brother in law's 40th birthday later on too, and I can't drink so it will be more painful than usual!!! Ha ha!

Have a good day everyone. :)


----------



## opticalillus5

Hi Ladies... hope we're all well today! 

Teeny Weeny... Thankfully, I've not suffered with Trapped wind so far this time. But, I did have it for some reason quite regularly about 2 years ago - I was dieting so maybe that was causing it - so I really can sympathise! It's awful, and I hope it stays away for all of you! 

As for the step-parent thing; Ladies, I feel your pain. It's so difficult having to deal with someone like that. I have been on both ends of the scale, and it's awful. When I was with my DD's father, we had his son every weekend. His mum was crazy, and (although people say a 4 year old isn't capable of it) he hated me. He used to be so cunning and misbehaving for me, and when his dad was there he was an angel!

Then I had my DD, and her dad walked out on us, too. I should have noticed that he was going to do something like that (he'd done it to his crazy ex too) but, well, love is blind. NOW he's the one that's a complete arse, and has been for 4 years (never paid a penny, dragged me through solicitors for no reason etc). 

I've been with my lovely fiance for 3 years now, and he's fantastic. Yet my daughter is sometimes really difficult with him. Thankfully, I know exactly how he feels when she blocks him out (she's not really naughty for him, just not as affectionate). 

Although my current fella lives with us, picks my DD up from school, goes to school plays, parents evening etc, my ex just won't accept that he's her step dad, and stops her talking about him at every occasion (hence why she's not as affectionate to him probably). It's so awful! 

If you can make sense of that lol... my life is anything but simple. I'm worrying all this weekend about what my ex will tell my DD about the baby - we told him last week (when we told DD) so that hopefully he wouldn't turn her against the idea - she's so excited at the moment. 

Anywhoo, have any of you ladies bought a doppler yet? Any advice on which one to buy to hear bubs now?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

On the doppler front, i hired a BT 200, and I have only found the heartbeat once, it doesn't have an LCD display, so I would say get one with an LCD as it clearly shows babys heart rate so you know that is definately what you are listening too!!!!

xx


----------



## Carley22

opticalillus5 said:


> Hi Ladies... hope we're all well today!
> 
> As for the step-parent thing; Ladies, I feel your pain. It's so difficult having to deal with someone like that. I have been on both ends of the scale, and it's awful. When I was with my DD's father, we had his son every weekend. His mum was crazy, and (although people say a 4 year old isn't capable of it) he hated me. He used to be so cunning and misbehaving for me, and when his dad was there he was an angel!
> 
> Then I had my DD, and her dad walked out on us, too. I should have noticed that he was going to do something like that (he'd done it to his crazy ex too) but, well, love is blind. NOW he's the one that's a complete arse, and has been for 4 years (never paid a penny, dragged me through solicitors for no reason etc).
> 
> I've been with my lovely fiance for 3 years now, and he's fantastic. Yet my daughter is sometimes really difficult with him. Thankfully, I know exactly how he feels when she blocks him out (she's not really naughty for him, just not as affectionate).
> 
> Although my current fella lives with us, picks my DD up from school, goes to school plays, parents evening etc, my ex just won't accept that he's her step dad, and stops her talking about him at every occasion (hence why she's not as affectionate to him probably). It's so awful!
> 
> If you can make sense of that lol... my life is anything but simple. I'm worrying all this weekend about what my ex will tell my DD about the baby - we told him last week (when we told DD) so that hopefully he wouldn't turn her against the idea - she's so excited at the moment.
> 
> Anywhoo, have any of you ladies bought a doppler yet? Any advice on which one to buy to hear bubs now?


From a completely different point of view i was the nightmare step-daughter when i was younger, my dad left when i was 10 and my mum then met the man she was dating in primary school and they got married - i found it really difficult for about 2-4 years but then i realised that although he made my mum a lot more strict he was doing more for me than my real dad had ever done, i started calling him my dad at about 14 years old and he has been ever since, my real dad does find it difficult that i dont consider him my dad (just my father if that makes sense). Its going to be difficult though when i get married as my real dad has said he is happy to pay for the wedding and if anything i want both of them to give me away so theyll have to be understanding and get along for one day. 

So, hopefully all will be ok when your DH's kids are old enough to know whats best for them!!!


----------



## limpetsmum

MrsJ08 - my cat has taken to resting his paws on my tummy - after he's had a sniff of it lol. I reckon they know & get quite protective.

Carley that is a lovely poem hun - well done you!

Char63 - oh sweetheart :hugs: what a shock. I wish you all the luck in the world hunny - stay strong sweetheart xxx

Lovely scan piccies everyone - congrats xxx

Hi to the new comers (waves)



> Hubby put shelves and rails up in a closet for me today for bubbas bit and pieces, I have started to put some stuff in there!!!

 heehee - check you out! i bet your having a whale of a time now eh!
I've been really naughty & bought some Humphreys corner stuff from mothercare :blush: cot bumper, cheets & curtains.......dying to put them up now :rofl: Looking on ebay for other items such as nappy stackers etc in that range.

Thanks for the supportive comments about my brother - it was horrible when it happened (mainly cos my mom & dad completely fell apart & i had to grow up very fast indeed to look after them for a while) but as they say - time is a great healer & i'm glad to be able to talk about him these days - bubba will grow up knowing what a great uncle he/she has :thumbup:. I've not been online much these past few days as i've been feeling sick & the screen makes it worse. Just as a warning though i am back at work next thursday so i won't be on nearly as much as i'd like to and have been but i will try to come on as often as i can to catch up :winkwink:.

We're telling all our friends our good news at a party tonight - i'm half looking forward to it & half dreading it lol.

Right - i'm off before i start yacking again! Hope everyone is ok & enjoying this crappy time in pregnancy lol (i sooo thought i'd love 'blooming' ggrrrrrr) haha, have a lovely weekend ladies xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Have fun at the party limpetsmum! Let us know how it goes. x


----------



## opticalillus5

Teeny weeny - I have been debating for AGES whether to hire one or buy one - I'm looking on the net at the mo and the Angelsounds one looks cheap (only £20 to buy!) but I dunno how good it will be; It doesn't have the lcd screen like you said. I think those are about £100... But I could rent one... hmmm... I dunno. I think i'll probably buy the Angelsounds one, then rent the one with the LCD screen if it doesn't work for me! lol... I'm obsessed before i've even bought one! 

Carley - I hope my daughter will realise how good my OH is to her as she gets older; she gave him a cuddle yesterday off her own back wich was lovely as we went to view our new house and she loved it! 

Limpetsmum - I dunno how you've managed to keep quiet for so long! i spilled the beans about a week ago after my scan lol. Hope you have a fab time! 

xXx


----------



## LittleAurora

hey all!...any one still getting morning sickness? I am :( not vomiting just most of the day nausea! :(


----------



## x-amy-x

omg i have 200 days to go.. haha... cant wait til tomorro 199!


----------



## Carley22

5 days till my scan - cant wait!!!


----------



## Brownsie

Hi Ladies!
Have fun tonight Limpetsmum!!!!

I'm a step mum too to two twins boy and girl. It's all good fun!!! LOL.....

On the wind front, I get terrible wind specially in the morning! Really painful!!! 

Cant wait til next week and hitting the 2nd tri mark!

x x x

x x


----------



## x-amy-x

quiet in here tonight!


----------



## MrsJ08

Optical and Carley - thanks for sharing your step-parent stories and insight. I have a terrible relationship with my own step-mother so I'm always mindful of that and have been determined to have a much better and closer relationship with my own SD. My Dad was always weak and oblivious to a lot of my step-mother's behaviour and still is to a certain extent. Admittedly she has mellowed in recent years but she was positively evil when I was a child. I still balk at some of the things she used to say and do. Both of her children have told me they are embarrassed about the way she used to treat me. I am a little nervous about the way she is going to treat my child when it comes along. Suffice to say she has always shown blatant favouritism so I'm worried about how she is going to treat my child compared to her own grandchildren. I am hoping she will see it as an opportunity to make up for the sins of the past but I'm not holding my breath. I know that the first time she does something remotely out of line I will kick off. The one thing that does make me feel sad is knowing that because I don't trust her, I will never allow my Dad to babysit my child while she is there. My Dad didn't protect me the way he should have done, so I won't be able to trust him to protect his grandchild from her either. 

Well I took the last of my antibiotics tonight and I have to say I really don't feel any better. I think it is probably going to be another trip to the doctor's for me on Monday. How are other peoples symptoms fairing? Apart from the odd boob pain and hormonal grumpiness mine have mostly gone now. I keep trying to convince myself that it is nothing to worry about and is completely normal. 

I found out a friend of mine is 5 months pregnant today. I know it's hard to believe but she has only just found out herself. It's her second child so you would think she know's the signs. Apparently she missed one period, took a clearblue and it came back negative so she didn't bother doing another test. (Hard for us POAS addicts to understand I know) When her second period was missed she took the other clearblue in the packet and that too tested negative. I'm guessing she must have had a dud packet but she still didn't bother testing with another brand. Finally she missed her third period so she went to the doctor and surprise surprise it was positive. Unfortunately because she was so late she had missed all the NHS tests etc.. so they have had to pay to have them all privately. Fortunately all is ok and she is due in June. I was in hysterics when she told me - I said for goodness sake if anything like that happens again don't rely on one test and one brand!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carley22

Wow in a way id really like that!! Find out your preggers and already be over half way through - lovely!!!


----------



## Asher

Well I am up and about and tired!! I have got a midwife coming at 9 o clock to do some more paperwork! What a bizarre Sunday morn!

My symptoms are well and truly disappearing now I think. I don't feel as icky as I have been feeling, and I am slightly less tired. I hope it's just the placenta kicking in. Will be so glad after my scan, just can't believe I have to wait until next Monday now. Ah well. I think I look pregnant, I am getting a little round belly, and DH says my boobs resemble those of a lactating chimp. Oh how nice!!!!


----------



## KittyVentura

Ladies - I have my booking in tomorrow. What should I expect? xxx


----------



## LittleAurora

lots and lots of questions! lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

KittyVentura said:


> Ladies - I have my booking in tomorrow. What should I expect? xxx


I second littleaurora!!!! Some blood tests and just lots of questions about your history, family history, any medication etc.

Mine took about an hour and a half, and it was qute boring really!!! But it does make you feel more pregnant!! :winkwink: xx


----------



## opticalillus5

Oooo I'm not sure i'd like to find out when I was 5 months already - especially with how much I used to drink and smoke! I was a complete caffinee addict too - and ate loads of things that I can't eat now (mmm.... pink steak....). Plus, if i didn't know I was preg, I'd be on a MAJOR diet right now. 

Wow, after writing that down it makes me realise how healthy I must be right now! I went to a house party last night and came out STINKING of smoke. It was disgusting - I've never noticed it before (as I smoked about 10 a day until I got my BFP). It's great to finally be a non-smoker! 

Fx your step-mum comes aroung MrsJ. If not, it'll be awful but I'm sure your little bubs has all the love he'll need :hugs:

Asher - my symptoms have just about gone now too. Lactating chimp! PMSL. My boobs look normal - not much bigger, which i'm DEVA about. I was really looking forward to them going up a few sizes - usually they look like paracetamols on an ironing board. They better hurry up and GROW! on the plus side, I haven't had any tenderness whatsoever in them, which is nice. 

Kitty - booking in - Yeah; it'll be a million questions lol. and a few vials of blood. Thankfully i got the chance to fill my notes in before my appt so it cut down the time really quickly! 

Just a quick qn - I've been referred by my midwife to be 'consultant led', and i've got an appt in late march at the hospital. Midwife said it was because I'm on anti-depressants and have had a few probs 'downstairs' & a mmc in the past. 
Does this mean that I won't see my midwife anymore?? What's the difference? 

xXx


----------



## opticalillus5

Just looked at my ticker - I'm 12 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Drazic<3

Happy 12 weeks!

Yeah, they are right Kitty. Millions and millions of questions. Including but not limited too; 'are you related to the babies father?' and 'do you not know the father?' - Hoping they are not true for anyone because I joked yes and my midwife DID NOT laugh :rofl: 

As for dopplers, I had an angelsounds and it was RUBBISH. I could hear the placenta and my heartbeat but nothing else. I rented a hi bebe and we found the heartbeat within a few mins! It was amazing :) I really wanted the one with the screen but OH has just got a new job and we couldnt really put out the £20 at the time. They are so much better though.

Not sure what I am doing wrong but I am getting trapped wind almost every day and it's agony! I have thought something was going seriously wrong more than once.

One thing, are you girls a bit paranoid about what you eat? I had a chip with mayo on last night and spent the whole morning googling symptoms of listeria. :dohh:


----------



## Carley22

optical lucky you - ive gone from a 34B to a 36DD and my (.)(.) are killing me... also talk about stretch marks :-( they make me so sad!!


----------



## Elphaba

Just thought I'd share my scan with you all. It was done on Thursday at 11w3d. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







scan picture cropped.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ascotiel

[opticalillus5;

Just a quick qn - I've been referred by my midwife to be 'consultant led', and i've got an appt in late march at the hospital. Midwife said it was because I'm on anti-depressants and have had a few probs 'downstairs' & a mmc in the past. 
Does this mean that I won't see my midwife anymore?? What's the difference? 

xXx[/QUOTE]

Hi Opticalillus5 - Consultant led just means that a consultant will do your scans at the hospital and that there may be additional appointments with the consultant to check over things that may arise. The midwife will still be involved as much as with anyone else :D My pregnancy is also going to be "consultant led" because my second son had Down's Syndrome and I was under a consultant for my third pregnancy as well so I know the proceedure. Its nothing scary - it just means they flagged up that there may be concerns and have put you under the expert in case any problems arise :thumbup:


----------



## ascotiel

I just found this at the Cbeebies site https://www.bbc.co.uk/cbeebies/grownups/familytime/mummyspregnant/chapter3.shtml

Its for helping to explain to other children abou Mummy being pregnant - I thought it might be useful to some of us.


----------



## ascotiel

Drazic<3 said:


> One thing, are you girls a bit paranoid about what you eat? I had a chip with mayo on last night and spent the whole morning googling symptoms of listeria. :dohh:

HI Drazic

IIRC its only home made mayonnaise that you need to worry about - if its a shop bought jar - Helmann's or whatever there is no problem with you eating it :thumbup:


----------



## LauraLy

Carley22 said:
 

> optical lucky you - ive gone from a 34B to a 36DD and my (.)(.) are killing me... also talk about stretch marks :-( they make me so sad!!

Wow Carley...I thought I might be the only one...I've gone from a 34C to a 36DD...and mine are aching constantly. I've gone to look for some nursing/maternity bras- but am not sure how much bigger I should buy them...seriously- how much bigger can they get? :wacko: But it sure does make DH happy to see them...but he can LOOK and NOT touch :dohh: ...way too sensitive right now! :blush:


----------



## x-amy-x

you just need to be careful when eating fresh food and careful around raw meat etc. I've not really took any precautions in what i'm eating. I dont tend to eat mayo or stuff they recommend against anyway!

I suffered with trapped wind earlier on but not so much now. I find tbh its more of my conscience... ie not farting to be polite... that made me suffer! I learned to fart whenever possible haha caused too much discomfort otherwise.

How's everyone feeling?? xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Hi ladies

All this talk of trapped wind has been making me laugh - I thought I was the only one. I've been having funny pains since last night but to be honest with my urine infection, ibs, hip problem, trapped wind and the baby I haven't got a clue which pains are which. I'm just trying to take it easy and hope that it passes. 

I've just taken the dog out for a walk and he got absolutely covered in mud! The rain has been torrential overnight and the park was flooded in places. Of course the dog loved it.


----------



## Carley22

Dogs will be dogs!!


----------



## x-amy-x

TMI but OH and I :sex: yesterday and i started to bleed afterward (hadnt bled for a couple of days)... so thats us on a sex ban now! damn my sensitive cervix :(


----------



## Asher

I've got the dogs to walk too yet MrsJO8. Can't say I am looking forward to it but I know it will be cool once I'm out there. Got to do some cleaning yet too. Ah well.

Love your pic Elphaba! Gorgeous!

Well Kitty, I had my booking this morning too, the midwife and a student MW came to the house. The boys wouldn't leave them alone! They love visitors!! It was basically just loads and loads of questions, medical history and pregnancy histories. I am not too chuffed to be under shared care again with hospital and community, I wanted to just be midwife cared for. But I understand why. Lots of bleeding and two early babies is a risk factor. 
DH tried to make them laugh but it didn't work. They asked for my mobile number and I can never remember it myself. So he went off to get his phone and came back. They were waiting there with pens poised. So he looked at his phone and then back to me and said "You're Claire aren't you?" then muttered something about not giving his girlfriend's number out instead cos she wouldn't be too happy. It never even raised a smile with either of them!!!

I did get my own little question in. If I get to 37 weeks (I was only 3 days away with Jack) I want a home birth, and the MW was actually very supportive of that choice and said she will do what she can to help if all goes to plan! Yippee!!!


----------



## Asher

x-amy-x said:


> TMI but OH and I :sex: yesterday and i started to bleed afterward (hadnt bled for a couple of days)... so thats us on a sex ban now! damn my sensitive cervix :(

That is such a bummer. Sorry for the pun!! My MW made some comment today about my incompetent cervix and I told her it was listening and was quite offended. She did see the funny side, thankfully.


----------



## x-amy-x

:rofl: at least your spirits are up eh!??

Glad your booking was positive!

My midwife is crap so my booking never really got done!


----------



## MrsJ08

Asher - I didn't feel like walking him either but I just stuck my ugg boots and woolly hat on and got on with it and ended up quite enjoying it in the end. It makes me smile when he's running at full speed and obviously enjoying himself so much. I've got a Basset Hound btw, what have you got?

Amy - we are on a sex ban and haven't done the deed since I found out I was pregnant on the 5th Jan. I've been making it up to him in other ways :winkwink: I was quite up for it in the beginning but DH doesn't want to take the risk. I don't think he could cope if we did it and something went wrong. Recently my usually high sex drive has plummeted so I'm not bothered about it at the moment. We've agreed that we will give it ago after our scan in 10 days :happydance:


----------



## Asher

MrsJO8 we've got a black lab, Lucius and a cheeky mongrel, Harry. They're both quite big and need a good walk everyday! Keeps us fit!


----------



## LittleAurora

That CBEEBIES thing is quite good I let my 5 and 6 yr old boys watch it and they enjoyed it


----------



## MrsJ08

My Mum has a black lab called Bruno - he's gorgeous. We always had labrador's growing up, our first one was yellow called Sampson and he was the most good natured dog I've ever met. I cried my eyes out when he died.

Little Aurora - is Aurora your real name? I just ask because I love the name and it's on my girl's name list. My DH likes it but is worried it's too unusual and might be made fun of. I thought that perhaps if it is your name you could give me an educated opinion??

I think I mentioned a few days ago that we managed to get a bargain swinging crib on Ebay? Well we went to collect it, it's lovely and in immaculate condition. I'm absolutely chuffed to bits with it. I didn't want DH to take it apart but we had to so that we could hide it away in the cupboard. I can't wait to be getting it back out again :happydance:


----------



## MrsJ08

double post sorry!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Optical my boobs are the same.. teeny tiny!! They have grown and I got all excited however it seems when I measured myself for a new bra that only my band size has got bigger??!! They still hurt when my dh hugs me but not really that much any more so I'm hoping they wont stop growing now.. I'd be gutted!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Elphaba!! Congrats on your beautiful scan! Can't believe you kept us waiting for so long! x


----------



## Sayuri

Hiya ladies! what have I missed! have my scan tommorw REALLY excited!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sayuri said:


> Hiya ladies! what have I missed! have my scan tommorw REALLY excited!

Good luck!!! xx


----------



## Sayuri

I am not gonna venture over to 2nd Tri until after the scan im just sitting here excited!
@Fish and Chips every time I see your name come up I fancy Fish and chips im such a hungry hippo at the mo!!


----------



## stmw

heya everyone! Ive got my scan on Thursday and im sooooooo excited - will be 12+6 according to my midwife so im hoping i dont get put back atall! Ooo seeing all your scan pics is making me more and more excited! Eeeek xxx


----------



## Fish&Chips

I know, I really didn't think about my username! If it's not making people with MS feel sick, it's making people hungry!! It's because our surname is Phipps so people joke that we should name our baby Fishen... get it? LOL!


----------



## MamaBird

LOL!!! That's great!! I always wondered why your username was Fish&Chips! Which sounds really good at the moment...now I'm hungry for that! lol

xo


----------



## Sayuri

Fish&Chips said:


> I know, I really didn't think about my username! If it's not making people with MS feel sick, it's making people hungry!! It's because our surname is Phipps so people joke that we should name our baby Fishen... get it? LOL!

:haha:Too funny! I get it! Im just being greedy! I went to a burgear bar early this afternoon with some friends and stuffed my face sitting on the couch and cant move! but still want food! I am really worried that I am gonna be a heffa at the end of this pregnancy!


----------



## Brownsie

Hey everyone!!! It's sooo quiet now everyone is split up into the different tri! Felt quiet crappy today, have these funny days now, but most of the time I'm feeling completely normal.
How is everyone else feeling?
x x x x


----------



## x-amy-x

im feeling crappy too... i find it tiring to do anything! even eating is a pain... im hoping 2nd tri is brighter :D


----------



## Zakiya

Anyone from NYC? Or due the 17th?


----------



## Carley22

Got really bad abdominal cramps. its not the same as trapped wind more like period pains so im not sure what the hell is going on. 

On the other hand my OH has been really sweet since i told him and its nice seeing him care (sounds harsh but he's such a man normally and doesn't show much baby emotion) 

On the other hand has anyone had the same thing - i'm in agony......


----------



## cat81

Am posting this in second trimester as well as I think it is time I made the move over, but I wanted to share this with all you lovely ladies too.

Introducing my little one - photo taken at my 12 week scan last week. I finally managed to get it on the computer!

Looking forward to us all being together again soon in 2nd tri. x
 



Attached Files:







Baby Slater.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KittyVentura

OH did the sweetest thing today... normal mint toothpaste is making me gag atm so he went and bought me some Mr Men Berry flavour toothpaste. Love him


----------



## Asher

Gorgeous pic Cat81!! So lovely!! 

Carley I hope you are ok. Maybe it's just stuff moving around and making room? Fingers crossed. xx

Kitty that's really sweet of your OH. 

We took the boys to McD's today, and I don't normally eat McD's but I was so hungry I wolfed it down. Yum but yuk!! Cheesy veggie pasta bake for tea tonight, yum!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Cat that scan picture is amazing! Congrats.


----------



## Carley22

Lovely scan pic Cat. xxx


----------



## Cafferine

Sorry everyone, I got back off holiday yesterday and I haven't been on, just caught up on about 15 pages! 

Thank you all for your congratulations, it was wonderful. Fish and chips sorry I didn't get back to you sooner, I was staying in Hilton Hotel, Bracknell. 

Well my symptoms seems to have settled down alot, worryingly. My sickness is only in the morning where I throw up aload of bile and then i'm not sick for the rest of the day but I do feel sick. The worrying thing is my boobs don't hurt at all hardly, only the tinyest if i really press my nipple. :shrug: I have my scan tomorrow so hopefully everything will be fine and it's just my hormones settling in for the next 6 months. 

I'm loving all the scan pictures, cat yours was beautiful. xxxx


----------



## becs0375

Lovely scan pic Cat!


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely scan picture Cat - really clear. Congrats x

Carley - I hope you are ok? I'm sure it will just be ligament pain. According to my book your uterus is the size of an orange in week 10, a grapefruit in week 11 and a melon in week 12. That's a lot of stretching and growing. I'm putting my pains down to that......


----------



## maybebabee

Ok ladies, tonight is 13 weeks so I'm moving over to 2nd tri!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Although according to my midwife, I entered second tri last week)

See u there soon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

cafferine... symptoms settling down at your stage is a good thing :hugs:


----------



## Elphaba

Fab scan picture, Cat!

Good luck to all those who have scans this coming week!!


----------



## Sayuri

Im sitting here with nerves my 12/13 week scan in an hour and a half so nervous


----------



## elmaxie

Hey ladies...

Well I havent been on in a few days.

Had so me crappy news and just a general crappy weekend.

Started with my wee boy having a fever and sleeping all afternoon on Friday. Then we got the news my nana had passed away in hospital (I wasnt allowed to visit as they ahd had an out break of D&V so all young kids and pregnant people were told not to visit) so very sad I never got to see her.
Then on Saturday Nathans symptoms turned into D&V so loads of clean up required and tons of washing.:dohh: By Sat night we had to go to out of hours doc to get electrolade for him to drink so he wouldnt dehydrate. Luckily today he is feeling better but still not too interesed in food which isnt like him.

Oh well....on baby front thing I assume are going well. I have my first clinic tomorrow so they can monitor me for diabetes etc then a week tomorrow its my first midwife appointment!

I also think I will head over to 2nd tri a bit early but will be back to catch up when I can too until we are all over.


Emma.xx


----------



## elmaxie

Oooo good luck with scan Sayuri!

Cant wait to see your pics!xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Elmaxie, I am really sorry for the loss of your Nana. What a terrible weekend you have had. Please take care of yourself. I hope your little boy is over the worst of his illness now x

Sayuri - best of luck at your scan I'll be looking out for your pictures x


----------



## Cafferine

Well, we had our scan and it was lovely seeing the baby. It wouldn't cooperate much though and wouldn't move just carried on sleeping on its head! So they couldn't do the test but oh well, saw the heart beat and everything looked good. 

On the scan picture it looks like it is looking right at you, its eye is on the left and its right eye is covered with its hand, you can make out some lips and also the other hand on the left hand side next to the body. I think you can just about make out the legs sort of tucked up to the right. :)
 



Attached Files:







Baby01.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## BLONDIE35

My symptoms have started to subside but I didn't think this should happen so soon. Had early scan at 8+5 and all was fine. Has anyone else had this happen to them?

I also got my dating scan date through which is 12/3 so hope everything is fine.


----------



## BLONDIE35

Congratulations Cafferine on seeing your little baby. I bet it was amazing!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Cafferine lovely scan pic x

Ladies I'm really worried. I called my midwife about the pains I have been having and the UTI and she told me to go back to the doctor. The UTI is now clear but the doc is worried about the unexplained pains in my upper and lower stomach as they are all on one side. I am being sent to EPU tomorrow for a scan, the doc said they would call me in the morning with an appointment. The doc mentioned ectopic but said it was unlikely I would get to 11 weeks if it was that and he also said it's possible I've got an ovarian cyst or something like that. I doubt it because I had a diagnostic scan at the beginning of the year before I was pregnant and all it found was that my uterus tips forward slightly. I'm now really frightened about the scan tomorrow and really don't know what to expect :cry: I'm so scared that there is something wrong or that I have had a missed mc. Please keep everything crossed for me....


----------



## cat81

Congratulations Cafferine, gorgeous scan pic. Can't believe you can make out eyes and lips and everything. Amazing! I think I can just about see an ear on mine. x

Good luck with the scan tomorrow Mrs J08. I really hope its nothing and that you get to see your healthy baby. The doc is probably just wanting to play it safe. Let us know how you get on. x


----------



## x-amy-x

its my 12 week scan tomorro and ive gone from super excited to nervous as hell!


----------



## cat81

Good luck amy. Hope you get some great pics to share with us tomorrow. x


----------



## Asher

Sorry to hear your news Elmaxie, not a good weekend at all for you. x

Cafferine your scan is fab!

Mrs JO8 I so hope things are all good for you tomorrow, big hugs. x

Good luck for tomorrow Amy! x

I am off to bed. Work is just too much for me! I need to sleep now! Night. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Emma I am so sorry about your Nana. I now how hard it is and I'm totally gutted for you. Glad though that your little boy is feeling a bit better.

Cafferine.. what a lovely pic! I can totally see it's eye etc!

Blondie, my symptoms disappeared about week 10 so don't worry, it all sounds normal.

Mrs J I hope everything works out tomorrow. Could your pains be trapped wind? Sorry if that sounds ignorant, just trying to think of pains that I've had.

How about all you other ladies that got a scan today? 

We've just had the results back from our combined NT test and our chances of downs is 1:100,000!!!! Is it just me or is that amazing?! x


----------



## NurseKel

MrsJo, I am so sorry you're going through all that stress and worry. Just know you are in my thoughts and I have everything crossed for you! Big hugs!


----------



## x-amy-x

less than 3 hours to gooo :happydance:


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies for your good wishes. Fish&Chips - I have had trapped wind &indigestion over the past few weeks but it doesn't feel the same unfortunately.

I haven't heard from the EPU yet. I'm going to wait until 12.30 and if I still haven't heard anything I will call the doctor and make sure the referral fax went through last night. I'm sat patiently waiting by the phone at the moment!

Has anyone heard from Sayuri? I think she had her scan yesterday?

Amy - I hope your 12 week scan goes well

x


----------



## elmaxie

Oh MrsJO8 I am thinking of you and hoping its good news for you!

I have my clinic today...so will be finding out when I get tested for diabetes and hopefully when I will be getting scanned over the coming months.

My wee boy must be feeling better as he slept from 7pm until 6am then until 8am....I on the other hand woke at 4am and just couldnt get back to sleep:dohh:

Hope your all well!

Emma.xx


----------



## Cafferine

Wrong thread.


----------



## babymad

I had my scan yesterday and thankfully all was well. I've been put forward 3 days so can my due date be moved to Sept 18th please.

Good luck to all those with scans coming up.


----------



## Carley22

Yey BabyMad another 18th !!! Bumpbuddy??? Although mine may change on Thursday when i have my scan.

MrsJo8 - let me know how it goes hun hopefully all is well. 
Hopefully its like mine and just a lot of stretching going on in there mine was agony and one sided so i hope its the same and nothing to get worried about.


----------



## babymad

I'd love to be bump buddies Carley22. I'm also buddies with babycakes76 so it make sense. Knowing you two, you'll move your dates now after your scans!


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck Mrsj08 and Amy -x- :hugs:


----------



## Carlasian

Hia, Mine is due 20th September! Am new to BNB and am not sure how to use it yet!!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

I've been trying to hear baby's h/b on my doppler for the last week or so but kept running away from it. Anyhow last night I heard it loud and clear on doppler and it was 160 bpm which was amazing. Whooo Hoo.


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies, I am getting really fed up now as I still haven't heard from EPU. I called the doctor's surgery and they told me to call EPU to check they received the referral (excuse me, but isn't that their job?) so I did and EPU just went to answer machine so I left a message. I am going to try calling the surgery again in a bit as they are probably on lunch at the moment. 

Carlasian - welcome, I am also due on the 20th September :happydance:


----------



## BLONDIE35

MrsJ08 said:


> Thanks ladies, I am getting really fed up now as I still haven't heard from EPU. I called the doctor's surgery and they told me to call EPU to check they received the referral (excuse me, but isn't that their job?) so I did and EPU just went to answer machine so I left a message. I am going to try calling the surgery again in a bit as they are probably on lunch at the moment.
> 
> Carlasian - welcome, I am also due on the 20th September :happydance:

Hi. I can understand why you're getting frustrated but as I work in a hospital I know that answerphones seem to be used regularly. Just a thought have you tried contacting the hospital's PALS service as they can contact the EPU for you or alternatively go through switchboard and give them the number you have for the EPU and ask to be put through to an alternative number.


----------



## x-amy-x

My scan was fab :wohoo:


----------



## berkeley130

Hey Hun,
I actually found out today that my correct due date is September 8, would you mind changing my date to that? Thanks so much:)!!!!!


----------



## becs0375

berkeley130 said:


> Hey Hun,
> I actually found out today that my correct due date is September 8, would you mind changing my date to that? Thanks so much:)!!!!!

Snap!!!! I found out mine was the 8th yesterday!!


----------



## stasia

And once again my date has been changed lol they did a transvag ultrasound and I am due September 27th.


----------



## StarLightxx

Hi my EDD is 16th September :)


----------



## MrsJ08

I am upset and angry! After waiting all day for a call from EPU having chased them myself and the surgery chasing them too, they finally came back to me at 4pm. Apparently their fax machine ran out of paper and they have a referral backlog. They are now saying they can't see me until tomorrow morning and they want to do blood tests before they commit to doing a scan. WTF??? I've been in pain since Saturday and my doc wants them to rule out ectopic so they decide to do blood test?? I couldn't bring myself to speak to them in the end as I was so angry and upset, DH had to do it. I'm beginning to think I shouldn't have bothered going to the doc at all and just waited for my NT scan next Wednesday. I've tried to call my midwife but she didn't pick up. Also, now that my appointment isn't until tomorrow I will have to go on my own. :cry:


----------



## KatienSam

HI all, just to let you know, even after a scan at 7weeks confirming all was ok, our little baby has grown wings and gone to play with our other baby in heaven. Hope everyone has a happy and healthy pregnancy :) xx


----------



## mixedmama

Amy - Glad to hear that :) did you get any pics? I can't wait for my scan!!

KatienSam - I'm sorry about your loss hun xx


----------



## chachadada

MrsJ08 said:


> I am upset and angry! After waiting all day for a call from EPU having chased them myself and the surgery chasing them too, they finally came back to me at 4pm. Apparently their fax machine ran out of paper and they have a referral backlog. They are now saying they can't see me until tomorrow morning and they want to do blood tests before they commit to doing a scan. WTF??? I've been in pain since Saturday and my doc wants them to rule out ectopic so they decide to do blood test?? I couldn't bring myself to speak to them in the end as I was so angry and upset, DH had to do it. I'm beginning to think I shouldn't have bothered going to the doc at all and just waited for my NT scan next Wednesday. I've tried to call my midwife but she didn't pick up. Also, now that my appointment isn't until tomorrow I will have to go on my own. :cry:

ah thats terrible, hope you manage to get through tomorrow and come bk with good news, fingers crossed you get a scan when your there :hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

mixedmama said:


> Amy - Glad to hear that :) did you get any pics? I can't wait for my scan!!
> 
> KatienSam - I'm sorry about your loss hun xx

yeah got a pic, waitin for hubby to scan it in! xx


----------



## cat81

KatienSam, so sorry honey. Sending you lots of hugs. Take care of yourself. x


----------



## cat81

Fantastic news Amy, congratulations. I can't wait to see your pic. x


----------



## MrsJ08

KatienSam - I'm so sorry for your loss, take care of yourself.

Amy - glad your scan went well - I will keep an eye out for your pics.

Chachadada - thank babe, I've calmed down a bit now as my DH has been trying to instill some rationality in me. I know ectopic is unlikely at 11 weeks but when a doc mentions it, it is frightening. Even if they don't do a scan but listen for a heartbeat I'll feel happier.

My bf is coming over in a bit to take me out for dinner and try and cheer me up. Honestly, she is such a star I don't know where I would be without her.


----------



## x-amy-x

here's me little man! (they're always boys at first dont worry haha)

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs516.snc3/27110_339124238393_532428393_3518788_2803426_n.jpg


----------



## ladykara

hey girls,

With my MS almost gone (just a bit in the evening) and the heavy bleeding and cramping i got at 6 weeks i was really worried. The problem i had is the hospital could not fit me for my 12 week scan till a couple of days before i leave for my honeymoon, and we all hope for the best but plan for the worse so I went for a private scan last night, and all is good, for 30 mins i was glued to the screen and it was amazing !!!! Will try to post photos. this means i will have my 12 week scan at about 15 weeks when i get back.....It feels very real now


----------



## meggabear

My lil one is Due sept 11! :)


----------



## cat81

Gorgeous pic Amy. So cute. x


----------



## Fish&Chips

I hope Sayuri is ok. Mrs J hope things go ok tomorrow.. you must be furious that they've kept you waiting.

KatienSam, so sorry for your loss.

Gorgeous pics Amy! x


----------



## NurseKel

Hello ladies! Just popping in to say congrats to all the wonderful scan news.
Katiensam, I am so sorry for you loss. My thoughts are with you.
Mrs. Jo8, be sure and keep us posted. I am beginning to think all these socialized medical care plans are a bunch of crap. I agree with your hubby that all will be good. I would find it very difficult to see you having an ectopic at 11 weeks also. More big hugs!
Ladykara, that is awesome and I hope you have a wonderful honeymoon!


----------



## Sayuri

Hi I have a slight problem my estimated due date is back to 3rd September but the scan date now says the 10th September. The Sonographer said that that means baby can come anytime between 3rd and 10th of Septemeber. Should I change my ticker dates and does that mean my dates on the front page will show 3rd or 10th? im confused HELP


----------



## Sayuri

someone help


----------



## Sayuri

Oooh Guys I just saw everyone was wondering how my scan went!!! I wrote something yesterday BUT dont mind saying again!!!Everything went WELL DH had a little tear in his eye (cute) baby was looking at us then started to touch its face!!

Anway seems like my Reproductive system is falling apart I have 3 FIbroids 2 are quite low in the uterine cavity therefore they _MAY_ Grow big because of the pregnancy hormone thus blocking the cervix bubba wont be able to come out! I asked the sonographer if that meant cesarean she said maybe if it blocks! GREAT (NOT)

AND she saw two little cysts on each ovary she thinks its due to the pregnancy *sigh* why me 
ON a positive Bubba still well DH will help me put scan in so you can see.


----------



## Fish&Chips

That's great news! I'd stick with the first date. x


----------



## Asher

Oooh it's getting more and more quiet around here.... more and more of us are getting ready to jump over to the 2nd tri thread!! I can't wait til my scan Monday although I am sooo nervous.

KatieSam I am so sorry to hear your news. Hugs.

Good luck for hopefully getting sorted today MrsJO8, chin up. x

Well, today is my last day in work until the 16th March so that's all good. Just getting ready to go now. Have a good day everyone. xx


----------



## BLONDIE35

KatienSam so sorry to hear of your sad loss. Thoughts are with you.:hugs:


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Please add my due date, according to my dr 25th of Sept....if it changes I will ask to update it. :)


----------



## Carley22

Katiensam im so sorry - my thoughts are with you!! 

MrsJO8 have you heard anything yet????? 

Guess what after what feels like YEARS of waiting around to see my bubs for the first time ever my scan is tomorrow!!!!! ahhhhhhhhh. im so excited about it, just hope all is well and that the phlebotomist is nice and gentle!!


----------



## x-amy-x

Im not going to be moving to 2nd tri early! no thanken you... dont want to make the 2nd tri any longer than it is!


----------



## Drazic<3

Katiensam, I am so sorry for your loss sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Sayuri said:


> Hi I have a slight problem my estimated due date is back to 3rd September but the scan date now says the 10th September. The Sonographer said that that means baby can come anytime between 3rd and 10th of Septemeber. Should I change my ticker dates and does that mean my dates on the front page will show 3rd or 10th? im confused HELP

Personally, I would do my ticker dates around the scan dates, because that is what they will go by, especially if it gets to looking at induction or anything, they will go from 10th being your DD.


----------



## x-amy-x

I agree with drazic on the dates ... thats what all your appointments will go by xx


----------



## Blob

I'm keeping my dates as i know that they can only be one day or so different as we only did the deed once :rofl:


----------



## MrsJ08

I have just seen my baby :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I went to EPU this morning, waited an hour to be seen. The doctor gave me an examination and an internal which hurt so much it made me cry. :cry: The registrar came up after that and did a trans-vaginal scan and there jellybean was with a heartbeat flickering away. I was so emotional and just burst into tears! The angle of the scan showed the baby from above so I could see the head both eyes and the hands and feet. I haven't got a picture but I've only got to wait a week until my NT Scan. 

I can't tell you all how relieved I am and thank you for your support. Obviously, they are none the wiser on what is causing the pain but they are putting it down to either my IBS or referred pain from my hip injury. I can put up with the pain now I know that my jellybean is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Blob

:hugs: :hugs: Thats awesome news :yipee:


----------



## BLONDIE35

MrsJ08 said:


> I have just seen my baby :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I went to EPU this morning, waited an hour to be seen. The doctor gave me an examination and an internal which hurt so much it made me cry. :cry: The registrar came up after that and did a trans-vaginal scan and there jellybean was with a heartbeat flickering away. I was so emotional and just burst into tears! The angle of the scan showed the baby from above so I could see the head both eyes and the hands and feet. I haven't got a picture but I've only got to wait a week until my NT Scan.
> 
> I can't tell you all how relieved I am and thank you for your support. Obviously, they are none the wiser on what is causing the pain but they are putting it down to either my IBS or referred pain from my hip injury. I can put up with the pain now I know that my jellybean is ok. :hugs:

I am so glad that everything went well at your scan. I bet it's a load off your mind. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Asher

Yay MrsJO8 that's fab news! Relief! 

Congrats on being married Blob!!! x


----------



## x-amy-x

Glad everything was well hun xx


----------



## stmw

yayyyyy glad everything went well! xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

whens everyone moving to 2nd tri?? some places say its 13 weeks others say 14 x


----------



## aob1013

I thought it was 12?!


----------



## chachadada

great news mrsjo8 :yipee: i have to go bk to hospitial tomorrow as i had a bleed last week and am sooooo scared girls :(

KatienSam; so sad for your precious loss huni:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

nah its not 12... bnb says 14 weeks, other places say 13. I'm going to wait til 14 weeks officially anyway but i tend to flit between the trimesters. Cant seem to stick in one of them haha


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello ladies. Just checking in - I hope you're all well xx


----------



## drea2904

KatieSam so sorry for your loss:-(

Good luck to all who are waiting on scans and moving over to 2nd Tri.

I have another scan 2moro, cant wait


----------



## Blob

Yea BnB says 14 so i'm moving over at 14 :lol: Second tri is so damn long why make it any longer than you have to :haha:


----------



## x-amy-x

exactly my point blob haha!


----------



## Carley22

Drea what time is your scan ive mine at 2.30 - cant wait to see my lil bubs for the 1st time!!


----------



## becs0375

I flit between the 2!!!!!


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies - I can't tell you how relieved I am to have seen my Jellybean. I have to say EPU was a really difficult place to be as it is in the same place as both ante-natal day care and the fertility department. I have never seen so many tearful women in one place. I felt really bad for the women who were there for fertility issues, I'm sure the last thing they want is to be surrounded by pregnant women. 

Chachadada - I really hope everything goes well for you tomorrow. :hugs:

I've just been catching up on "One Born Every Minute" from last night - it made me cry of course. 

x


----------



## Blob

Got my scan tomorrow at 3.10 though my OH is going to miss it :dohh:


----------



## MrsJ08

Ah Blob that's a shame. I really wish my DH had been there today as I was the only one there on my own. I'm not sure whether DH can be at my NT scan next week either. I drew a picture on the noticeboard when I got home 

Fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow. x


----------



## emzdreamgirl

HI Guys,

I havent been on for ages as i have been so busy in the last few weeks with work etc. I am twelve weeks today!!! I finally made it, with my scan on Friday. this will be my first look at little beany. 

I bought a doppler the other week (angel sounds £29.99) from amazon and it is fantastic!!! I could get the heartbeat at ten and a half weeks even though the box said 14-16 weeks. Its brilliant. I recorded a bit of the heartbeat and sent it to my mum and she was really chuffed! I would recommend it to anyone who is currently waiting for scans and is anxious. now i am looking forward to my scan instead of dreading it. I just want the next two days to go really quick!
I really should read up on the last hundred or so pages...but i just aint got time. 
Anything happpened in the last two weeks i should know about???


----------



## TigerLady

Good luck at the scan, Blob!!! :dance:


----------



## x-amy-x

Good luck for your scan blob x


----------



## Asher

Good luck Carley and Blob and everyone else who has scan tomorrow, I so wish mine was still tomorrow instead of next week, but hey ho!

Emz good to see you! I've been wondering where you were and how you are, good to know all is good for you, good luck for Friday! 

Chachadada, hope you are okay tomorrow. x

I am tired tonight, looking forward to my spag bol and then bed!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Mrs J I'm so pleased for you!! I can't wait to see the scan pics next week!

Oh yes! Congrats Blob! Any wedding photos we can have a peak at?

Amy, technically it's inbetween 13 and 14 weeks.. I think 13 weeks and 3 days to be precise!

chachadada, good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## limpetsmum

Hello & Goodbye (DON'T PANIC lol).
As i go back to work tomorrow & will have much less time to be coming online :growlmad: i've decided to move over tot he 2nd trimester so it's easier to keep an eye on just one thread (being the blimmin chatty sods we are lol).
Sorry i haven't been on much, DH has had come time of with me for my Birthday so we've been caught up in each other. He's treated me like a princess today & i feel very precious now heehee. It's also been the 1st day i've felt quite 'blossoming' with the pregnancy. 
Well all the best of luck to those who have upcoming scans, :hugs: to those who need them & i can't wait for us all to be back together over in 2nd tri. 
See you all soon :wave:


----------



## Asher

12 weeks today!! I am itching to get over to second tri and prob will do if all is well at my scan on Mon. 

Good luck with scans today ladies.


----------



## BLONDIE35

Good luck Chachdada and Blob for your scans later today and also to Emz tomorrow. Mine is next Friday and time is dragging.

Like Emz I rented a Hibebe doppler and found heartbeat at 10+3 which was great. 

I'm 11 weeks today whooooo hoooo


----------



## mixedmama

Mine is next week Thursday Blondie35, I thought I was the only one who had to wait ages! :) Hopefully the week goes by quickly for us xx


----------



## Carley22

Ive got my scan today at 2.30 have been so excited about it for the last couple of weeks but now its only a matter of hours away im starting to "what if.." 

Everything is going to be fine i keep telling myself but this is the first time ill have any sort of confirmation that there is anything in there.... just felt like ive been making it all up for the last few weeks and that im going to get there and they say... you're not pregnant... 

Had WEIRD dreams last night about very large needles etc was not fun!! 

Did everyone else go through this crazy insecure maddness? I feel like im going insane lol!! 

WELL bring on 2.30 thats all i can say...

Sorry about my crazy post lol


----------



## becs0375

Good luck Carley22!!!


----------



## mixedmama

Good luck Carley22, everything will be fine :)
Only a few hours left..

xx


----------



## stmw

heya everyone - my scan is in 45 mins! Im scared but also very excited! Wish me luck and ill get pics up later ! eeeekkkk xxx

P.s - good luck with your scan carley22!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

good luck to everyone whos having scans today x


----------



## Carley22

stmw said:


> heya everyone - my scan is in 45 mins! Im scared but also very excited! Wish me luck and ill get pics up later ! eeeekkkk xxx
> 
> P.s - good luck with your scan carley22!!! xxxxxxxxxx


We'll be fine - :hugs:

compare our lil critters later!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Good luck to all those who have scans today. Will await an update later!!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

mixedmama said:


> Mine is next week Thursday Blondie35, I thought I was the only one who had to wait ages! :) Hopefully the week goes by quickly for us xx


I wish mine was today!!! Counting down the days. Have you had a scan before during this pregnancy? I had one at 8+5 but seems like it was ages ago. :happy:


----------



## mixedmama

Oooh theres gonna be loads of scan pics later on today :)



BLONDIE35 said:


> I wish mine was today!!! Counting down the days. Have you had a scan before during this pregnancy? I had one at 8+5 but seems like it was ages ago. :happy:


Awww you're lucky! I haven't had any scans yet, next week will be my first so I'm a little bit anxious as well as excited. How was the first scan?
xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck to those having scans today! :happydance:

Carley22 - no you are not being crazy, I was convinced that when I went for my emergency scan yesterday there would be nothing there and they would say - why are you making a fuss you are not even pregnant. I only got to have a brief look at my baby as the scan took no more than 3 or 4 minutes. I can't wait until my NT Scan next Weds to get a longer look and hopefully a picture or two.

:hugs:


----------



## Carley22

20 mins to go......


----------



## MrsJ08

I've just popped over to the 2nd Tri thread and they are at 12 pages already. What do you reckon my chances are of being able to keep up with both threads??

I've been on a course this morning - I can do the odd free one because of my voluntary work. The course was entitled "Working with Babies" - it was interesting and I learnt quite a lot about how to encourage development in 0-2 year old's and things to look out for. Did you know that they have found a tentative link between babies that don't spend enough time on their tummy's and dyslexia? Apparently they are doing more research into it, but I honestly didn't realise how important it is for babies to learn to crawl rather than going straight to walking. I'm going to do some more research because I've learnt not to take these things at face value without asking questions. But, it is interesting nevertheless


----------



## stmw

heya =) back from my scan and everything is perfect! Little bump measuring 12+1 so my EDD is now 15th September if someone doesnt mind changing that for me! Here (s)he is!!
 



Attached Files:







Baby copy.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## becs0375

Thats gorgeous stmw!!!!


----------



## stmw

awwww thankyouuuuuuuu! im rather proud of how much (s)he has grown =) bless them! xxx


----------



## becs0375

Its a very clear picture!!! Bring on the 20 week!!


----------



## x-amy-x

lovely pic stmw... your bladder couldnt have been anymore full haha


----------



## Asher

Congrats on the lovely pic Stmw!! Fab! x


----------



## stmw

I knowwwwwwww! I was busting for a wee haha! xx


----------



## x-amy-x

eee seriously...

just incase you dont know... that blackhole next to the baby is your uber full bladder!! haha


----------



## x-amy-x

I also think you have a musical baby as there seems to be a musical note in your scan pic haha!!


----------



## MrsJ08

stmw - what a gorgeous picture it's so clear. I shall definitely make sure that I drink lots before I go in next week
x


----------



## stmw

haha yeh i know its my bladder haha! I used to do the scans on the women so its all clear for me =) I KNOW! i said ooo hes having a little party in there - apparantly its his leg or her leg even lol very strange - i think it was dancing lol xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

sorry didnt know if you would know x

wouldnt it be cool if your LO grows up loving music and you can show he/she the pic!


----------



## stmw

it would be fantastic! I think it had to be my skittle to have dodgy musical notes and what not on the scan pic haha! xxxx


----------



## curioser_5

EDD 2nd september :)


----------



## Blob

Very cute pic :thumbup:

Well i've been moved to an August bump :lol: New DD 29th August...however i still kinda think i'm less than that but hey ho wont complain :rofl: 

Well guess i'm for real off to second tri now :lol: Am 15 weeks on sunday :dohh:


----------



## Pearls18

Hey, just had my dating scan today!! my due date has changed from Sept 16th to the 20th xxxx


----------



## chachadada

stmw; aww what a lovely pic :happydance:

I had my scan today after another bleed last fri-mon and it went well, i put my hand behind my head and the baby did it as well, was so cute! here is my beanie :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







buboo.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2









hands on head.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsJ08

Stacey - that's the same date as me although mine may change next Weds at my NT.

Has anyone heard from Carley??? She had her scan at 2.30. I hope she is ok?
X


----------



## MrsJ08

Chachadada - Yay!!! I'm so glad your scan went well xx


----------



## Asher

Glad it went well Chachadada, nice pics!!

I was wondering about Carley too.... hope she's ok.


----------



## MrsJ08

I've just popped over the second tri on the off chance that Carley had posted in there instead and she just has. I'm sure she will pop over here soon. I've told her we have been worrying about her x


----------



## chachadada

mrsj08 and asher; thanks so much i was sooo anxious and scared, i got sick twice on the way but was worth it cause beanie is fine!

:hugs:

hope every1 else has a good scan experience when time comes :flower:


----------



## Carley22

IM SO SORRY - didnt mean to scare you all . my little baby is lovely and perfect and im soooooooo happy!


----------



## MrsJ08

Chachadada - that must have been the nerves. I didn't get chance to get nervous for my scan yesterday as I didn't know it was going to happen. I just felt completely bewildered and tearful that my DH wasn't there. Did you cry when you saw beanie on screen? I did, I bawled my eyes out. Lol!

Carley - thanks for coming over. It's a lovely picture, did you have the NT scan? I'm guessing you wouldn't have needed to because of your age?


----------



## Carley22

No i suppose i didnt need it (and im 23 now woop woop) but i had it anyway and it was 1.3mm they backed it up with the blood test and i'll get the results at some point... lol 

I was SOOOO brave, they took like 5 viles of blood and normally im a complete needle phobe but i was really good and did it for my bubs... 

I swear i couldnt be happier right now.... just staring at this amazing pic thinking thats inside me and i love it already....


----------



## Asher

Yay Carley! Thanks for sharing honey, glad all was good!! And good on you MrsJO8 for dragging her back over ha ha!!!!! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Carley, you are making me feel old, I was in secondary school when you were born! lol!


----------



## Carley22

awww babe im sorry...... i dont want to make u feel old!!!


----------



## Newly_Wed

Hi ladies, hope it's not too late to join September Stars, have been dying to get my name down since we got our BFP on New Years Eve but wanted to hold out until we'd had our 12 week scan just incase... Soooo please can you put me down for 9th September :cloud9:


----------



## Carley22

Congrats to you...... of course you can be a september star!!! post something on our 2nd tri thread and im sure fish & chips will pop you on the front page.... any cute scan pics for us to have a peak at?


----------



## Newly_Wed

Carley22 said:


> Congrats to you...... of course you can be a september star!!! post something on our 2nd tri thread and im sure fish & chips will pop you on the front page.... any cute scan pics for us to have a peak at?

Yep, although my pic isn't as clear as yours as I'm rather fat lol...

I've tried looking for the nub to guess if it's a boy or girl but I'm not sure I can see it :nope:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2538a.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Carley22

What a cute pic, im no good with this nub business, haven't even looked at my scan in that way ill drive myself crazy....


----------



## chachadada

MrsJ08 said:


> Chachadada - that must have been the nerves. I didn't get chance to get nervous for my scan yesterday as I didn't know it was going to happen. I just felt completely bewildered and tearful that my DH wasn't there. Did you cry when you saw beanie on screen? I did, I bawled my eyes out. Lol!
> 
> Carley - thanks for coming over. It's a lovely picture, did you have the NT scan? I'm guessing you wouldn't have needed to because of your age?

hell yeah i cried! cried as soon as she said beanie was fine and seems naughty :happydance: ah such a shame ur dh was not there but at least u know ur boo is fine ! :hugs:


----------



## Carley22

chachadada in your profile/scan pic is that the cord we can see?


----------



## BeanOnTheWay

Haven't posted in here for a while! Just wanted to say hi. 

I have my next appointment Tuesday 3/9/10. Can't wait! I think we'll get to hear the baby's heartbeat!! Sad that we won't have a scan done though. We had one at around 9 weeks or so. 

Everyone's US pics are precious! I need to get mine on here soon...


----------



## BeanOnTheWay

Okay! My US pic is my avatar now!


----------



## stmw

Carley and Chachadada loving your scan pics! =) xxxx


----------



## chachadada

Carley22 said:


> chachadada in your profile/scan pic is that the cord we can see?

i love ur scan pic :happydance:

i don't know? my oh thinks it is a willy lol, i think it must b cord?? what u think? :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## x-amy-x

i'm sure i seen the willy on my baba, but she did all the checks including two inbetween the leg shots!


----------



## chachadada

lol, mine does look like a willy, oh was like look he got a big 1, i said na thats the cord aint it but he seems to think we having a boy. x


----------



## x-amy-x

did you all get a good look in the toilet region at your scan??

She had a good look, measuring the femur and all... im 90% certain that was a boy shot! but the more i read (google) the more they all say its never very accurate that early on... putting my money on it anyway! think i best get used to the idea of havign a little boy!


----------



## Carley22

i want a little boy so i cant wait till my 20 week scan on 27th April to see what im having lol


----------



## x-amy-x

I dont mind what im having, im just used to dressing a little girl haha. I'd love a little healthy baby, im desperate to go shopping haha.

Im having my gender scan 3 weeks tomorro! x


----------



## chachadada

na i did not get a good look, it was all so fast, or at least it seemed it! i don't mind what i have either, as long as baby is healthy! my oh wants to find out at 20week but apart of me wants a surprise ! is every1 finding out of waiting??


----------



## lakeecho

Hello everyone! I am a newbie here but very exicted to be joining you all!!

EDD - September 28th!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

welcome to sept stars lake xx


----------



## Carley22

Hopefully no one is feeling too emotional today because i have yet another poem for you - i wrote this last night after about 4 hours of staring at my little picture.... (when my baby arrrives its going to have a lot to read LOL)


How this day has changed me I&#8217;ll never understand,
I saw you wave your little arms but I&#8217;ve not held your hand, 
I saw your little heart beating and I saw your little nose, 
I&#8217;ve never even met you but I&#8217;ve seen your little toes, 

I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ll ever be the person I was yesterday,
I think you have made me whole, in every single way,
I&#8217;ve never kissed you on your head or sang you off to sleep,
But today I formed a kind of love that runs so very deep. 

So now its just a waiting game until the day arrives,
When I can touch my baby and see those big blue eyes, 
Until then I&#8217;ll think of you every single day, 
And dream of all the happiness you&#8217;re going to bring my way.


----------



## MrsJ08

Ahhh that's lovely Carly. Thanks for posting x


----------



## stmw

thats gorgeous - I actually love it! xxx


----------



## chachadada

i love it !!!!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

x-amy-x said:


> I also think you have a musical baby as there seems to be a musical note in your scan pic haha!!

lol.. I was going to say this! Congrats stmw x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats to everyone who's had a scan!! Beautiful pics! Anyone heard from Mystic recently? xx


----------



## Zo23

Hey everyone! I wanted to tell you all about my doctor's appt. yesterday. I went in very concerned about about my anxiety and I was very worried about antenatal depression. After talking and making sure that my feelings were in the "normal" category and that I wasn't feeling anything too unhealthy, he let me hear my baby's heartbeat. It was amazing! Then, as an extra form of reassurance, he rolled in a makeshift ultrasound and I got a little peak at my baby! Like I said, the ultrasound machine wasn't one of the super serious ones so the image wasn't that good. I couldn't make which end was which without my doctor showing me. But I got to see my baby bouncing everywhere and (s)he even waved at me :). It made me feel so much better. My nurse then came in and gave me her direct number so that I could call her and time I was feeling worried. She said I could come in and we could find the heartbeat- anytime I needed her too. It was just an awesome and reassuring experience with my doctor...

Also, for any of you who aren't having symptoms, don't be too worried. I have been in the same boat and so far so good :)


----------



## NurseKel

Zo, that is an awesome story! I love when the doctors and nurses are so comforting and supportive. I absolutely love my doctor and all her staff and it makes a world of difference. Congrats and I'm so glad you feel reassured.
Carley, beautiful poem hun!
Hello to everyone else. Hope everyone is doing great today!


----------



## cat81

Lovely poem Carley, you just made me cry!!! Also congratulations on your scan and your lovely picture.

Congratulations to all the other ladies who have had scans in the last few days. I haven't been on all week and it is great to look back to catch up and read so much wonderful news. x


----------



## Asher

Fab poem Carley hun, love it!

I fell over earlier walking the dogs with DH (this is not an unusual occurence, especially when I am PG!)... the shoelaces on my walking boots stuck together and I went arse over. I ended up on my side, with all my weight going through my left knee and my right hand. Consequently, I look as though I have been punching a wall. All my knuckles are bloody and swollen. Amazing way to fall, to protect the little tiny one inside me!

The cutest thing was what Archie said to me (he's 5)... "It's ok mummy, I will help you with all your jobs tomorrow. I can vac if you help me a bit, and I can do the washing if you show me where to put it." Little love!


----------



## mixedmama

Lovely poem! And everyones scan pics look lovely!
I had an emergency scan last night due to bleeding and I finally got to see my bean. My dating scan is still next week thursday, so thats when I'll be able to get a picture :) xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Mixedmama - so glad that everything is ok. I know how scary that is because of my experience on Weds. I've got my scan next week too, so we will be able to compare notes!
x


----------



## mysticdeliria

Fish&Chips said:


> Congrats to everyone who's had a scan!! Beautiful pics! Anyone heard from Mystic recently? xx

I must echo these congrats! I've been really enjoying the scan pics as I've been catching up on the thread. All the babies are so cute it must make things so real :thumbup:!

Thanks for asking after me Fish&Chips. I haven't been around too much, as I've just been sooooo tired after work. I pretty much take a 3hour nap after work, eat dinner, then go right back to bed!

I have my scan on Friday the 12th, wish me luck girls! I had my first mw appointment last week. I was 10+3 and she searched and searched but could find no hb except my own :cry:. I'm hoping it was just too early, but coupled with the lack of ms the whole pregnancy and the continued spotting, there's always that thought in the back of my head. Hopefully, Friday will bring good news.


----------



## emzdreamgirl

Hi guys

I had my scan on Friday. Was so relieved (and scared now that i realise that there is something inside me!) that everything was ok. could see the heart beat and it measured 12 + 1 which i what i worked out, but midwife had put me at 12+2 before...its only one day though! lol. Beany wouldnt move much though and it worried me a bit, she jiggled my belly around and it still didnt move, then told me to move onto my side and then move onto the other side and it did move, DH saw it and the woman doing the scan but i was to busy wiggling to notice. Lazy little thing!!! lol. But everything is ok though.
Wasnt too happpy with the amount of blood they toook though!!! five tubes!!!!! Im suprised they left anything for me!! will pst scan picture shortly


----------



## teens&twins

im expecting identical twin girls on 5th sept 2010 xx:kiss:


----------



## Manchester_Lu

I know I've joined late but how do I get added to the roll call?

I'm due on 9th September.

Had a scan at 9+4 and saw the heartbeat but not much else. I've managed to get another scan out of the NHS and I'm having that on Wednesday when I'll be 13+6.

I'm still paranoid but I'm keeping positive xxx


----------



## angie79

emzdreamgirl said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I had my scan on Friday. Was so relieved (and scared now that i realise that there is something inside me!) that everything was ok. could see the heart beat and it measured 12 + 1 which i what i worked out, but midwife had put me at 12+2 before...its only one day though! lol. Beany wouldnt move much though and it worried me a bit, she jiggled my belly around and it still didnt move, then told me to move onto my side and then move onto the other side and it did move, DH saw it and the woman doing the scan but i was to busy wiggling to notice. Lazy little thing!!! lol. But everything is ok though.
> Wasnt too happpy with the amount of blood they toook though!!! five tubes!!!!! Im suprised they left anything for me!! will pst scan picture shortly

Oh hun i have been waiting for your update
I'm so happy for you and that little bean is all ok - i cant believe how quick time is going

xx


----------



## Lolalonia

Please put me up for 28th september! thanks alot :)


----------



## Carley22

Aww loads of new peeps - congrats and welcome to you all... we have a thread in the 2nd tri forum as well so if you're ready to go over there please do....


----------



## Asher

Glad all went well Emz! Been wondering where you have been and how you have been.

Well tomorrow is my big day. Scan day. I am now so nervous that I wish it wasn't tomorrow......

Wish me luck for 11am!! x


----------



## MrsJ08

Emzdreamgirl - great news about your scan, so pleased it went well. 

Good luck to everyone having scans this week including my bump buddy Bubbles! Good luck for tomorrow Asher, I'll be checking for your update.

My scan is on Wednesday - only 3 sleeps to go - hurrah!!!!!!!!!

I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, feels like such a big milestone. Woop Woop :happydance:

Welcome to all the newbies :hugs:


----------



## ThatGirl

can you change my due date from 25th to 19th please


----------



## Carley22

wow thats a big jump bet you're happy!!!


----------



## ThatGirl

yep big baby on ov date should be 25th lmp 22nd... but baby measuring 12w1d so 19th :)


----------



## amber1533

hiya gals, my EDD is Sept 29th please add me!


----------



## Asher

Hiya girls, well I am back from my scan and everything was fine!!

Baby was very wriggly, wouldn't stop moving around actually! And it measured bigger, so I have been put forward by 5 days so I am now 13 weeks and 2 days!! :happydance: I don't think I have ever been so relieved or happy! 

Here is my little one!

https://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd299/archiejack/sc001d69e8.jpg

So I am officially going to mosey on over to the 2nd tri thread! (but still hang around here obviously...)

Good luck to everyone else with scans this week.


----------



## MrsJ08

Woo hoo Asher!!!!!!!!!!! Fantastic news :happydance: I'm so pleased that everything went well. What a lovely picture you must be thrilled to bits :hugs:


----------



## Fish&Chips

So what's your new EDD Asher? Congrats!! x


----------



## cheerfulangel

Me too..Me too!! Scan is at 2.15 on Weds...when is yours? Scorpiodragon has also got her scan the same day. I thought all those weeks ago when we got our scan date that this week would never come and here it is!!

Only 2 sleeps to go now!!! Congrats on your 12 weeks :thumbup:



MrsJ08 said:


> Emzdreamgirl - great news about your scan, so pleased it went well.
> 
> Good luck to everyone having scans this week including my bump buddy Bubbles! Good luck for tomorrow Asher, I'll be checking for your update.
> 
> My scan is on Wednesday - only 3 sleeps to go - hurrah!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm 12 weeks tomorrow, feels like such a big milestone. Woop Woop :happydance:
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies :hugs:


----------



## MrsJ08

Thank you cheerfulangel :hugs:

My scan is at 11.40 am but if my last two appointments at the maternity unit are anything to go by they will be at least an hour late!! DH worked late today so that he can finish work at 11 am to come with me. :happydance:

I'm exhausted today - I think I over did it as I re-arranged the furniture in the living room and cleaned it from top to bottom. My hip and back are now playing up but it was worth it to get it all done. The dog is not best pleased with the new arrangement as he can't now sit in the window terrorising passing postmen and neighbourhood dogs. It's been bliss today not having to hear him barking randomly throughout the day.

I'm sitting here eating a Galaxy that DH has just bought me....yum yum. I haven't had chocolate for a few days as I'm trying to be good.

Two more sleeps to go......


----------



## MrsJ08

p.s I wonder whether I can watch Eastenders without crying this week. Lol!


----------



## Asher

Fish&Chips said:


> So what's your new EDD Asher? Congrats!! x

Sorry love how did I forget to put the new EDD in?!! It's the 11th Sept now. x


----------



## GossipGirl

My due date is 2nd September 2010! Yay! Waiting patiently for second scan date!!


----------



## Elphaba

Great to hear everyone's good scan news! I can't believe we're all getting so close to 2nd Trimester.

I've been feeling really down the past couple of days. It sounds really stupid but I just don't feel pregnant (though obviously I have two scans that say I am!). My nausea has now pretty much gone - which is obviously good - but as that was the only symptom I had I don't have any symptoms at all now. No sore boobs or bump or anything yet.

I know that the fact I saw a heartbeat at 11 weeks means that the chances of anything being wrong are tiny, but I just wish there was a way to know everything was ok! I feel very silly fretting about it there's nothing to suggest anything is wrong and worrying about it wouldn't help anyway.

On the bright side, I've got my 16 week midwife appointment booked in for 30th March (which is also my birthday!) so it's nice to have another milestone to look forward to!


----------



## BLONDIE35

I have my dating scan on Friday so hoping everything is okay. Already had 1 scan so hoping everything is still okay!!!

My new laptop has arrived today and it is brilliant. So will be putting on random messages to try it out.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Asher said:


> Fish&Chips said:
> 
> 
> So what's your new EDD Asher? Congrats!! x
> 
> Sorry love how did I forget to put the new EDD in?!! It's the 11th Sept now. xClick to expand...

Done! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

GossipGirl said:


> My due date is 2nd September 2010! Yay! Waiting patiently for second scan date!!

Come join the ladies in the 2nd Tri September Stars! x


----------



## Asher

Thanks Fish&Chips!! Makes it all seem more real.

I am watching One Born Every Minute, as I bet everyone else is! 

Bought two maternity tops today! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Are any of you guys showing yet? I've definitely got a bump now.. so exciting! x


----------



## Asher

Fish&Chips said:


> Are any of you guys showing yet? I've definitely got a bump now.. so exciting! x

Yep me too! There can be no doubt I am baking a baby!!!:happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Whoo hoo! Well ladies I think it's now time that I introduce myself now that our news is not secret any more. My name is Ann and I'm 30. My dh is called Don and we got married in June 2009. Will post a pic shortly. xx


----------



## MrsJ08

I've got my NT scan today ladies!!! I'm part excited, part terrified I really hope it is good news. I'll try and update at some point this afternoon. x

Nice to be able to put names to peoples login's, I probably won't remember them though, I'm rubbish with names. I'm Louise and I'm 34, DH is Tim and he is 38 and we got married in Nov 2008. We live in London with our fur baby Roscoe who is a very stupid but loveable Basset Hound


----------



## Asher

Good luck MrsJO8, I'm sure it will all be fine. Will be thinking about you and waiting for an update. 

Hi Fish and Chips, or should I say Ann!! My identity has never been secret!! But I love finding out who you all are!


----------



## Carley22

Here here mines not been much of a secret either but nice to put names to profiles etc.... Im Carley 23, and my OH is Dave 30, we've been together for 3 years but known eachother for a long long time .... we have 6 fur babies (5 cats and 1 rabbit). 

We are probably going to get married once baby is here.


----------



## shimmer

I am due on the 20th.


----------



## stmw

Oooo we are introducing ourselves properly! 

Well im Louise, 21 and my fiance is Kevin, 22. We are getting married in June. We have been together for 5 years and have known each other since I started comprehensive school! 

xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/BabyFace001.jpg

Hello ladies, I would like to introduce you to my Jellybean!! The NT scan went really well today, the NT measurement was low at 1.1mm so hopefully I will be low risk when the blood result comes back next week. I have also been brought forward by 5 days which makes me 13 weeks today with a EDD of 15th September. Jellybean was very awkward to scan and didn't want to move so that the sonographer could get a side view. I have two pictures of the face and two which are from the back showing the spine. When the picture first came on the screen Jellybean was waving it's hands in front of it's face which was really funny.

Ann please will you change my EDD to 15th September on the front page? :hugs:

Good luck to the other ladies having scans today x


----------



## starbeam

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi all!

I am new to the site and thought I would jump on and say hello. I am due September 28th. Have my 12 week scan next week.

Wishing you all a healthy and safe pregnancy xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Glad your scan went well mrsj!! Great to be put forward so much eh?? xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks Amy - yes it's really exciting although I suspect the baby might just be growing a bit fast so I'm going to keep my original date in mind!


----------



## Carley22

OOO Mrs J08 so cute....... and so nearly bump buddies.... :-( 

Im being a hormonal bitch today lol - theres this girl im sat next to at work what a cow, and i cant help being really horrid to her today but after 2 years of getting it from her she's got it coming right back today and IT FEELS GREAT!!! And also, if anyone thinks im being a bit harsh i can use the pregnancy (not that i should but i may have to) 

there have been so many times when ive gone home in tears because of this woman and today im on top of the world....having a baby, giving someone their just deserves and eating a toasted tea cake nom nom nom. 

Sorry x


----------



## x-amy-x

I had one of them in the place i worked. She was an insensitive bitch who had most of us crying on at least 1 occasion. I never returned to work after losing evie, i didnt want to work with her again... couldnt face it!

Glad your office monster is gone x


----------



## Boony

I have my scan tomorrow i cant wait. My scan means lots of things for us it means we can apply for a bigger house (RAF) and it means i can book my gender scan for when i am 16 weeks!! Cant wait it also means i can start buying more things so i'll be taking hubbys credit card with me so i can go shopping afterwards lol. 

Congrats to everyone who has had scans recently


----------



## ImAMummy2B

Hey!

my EDD as per 12 week scan is 19th Sept!!

xx


----------



## stmw

MrsJ08 said:


> https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/BabyFace001.jpg
> 
> Hello ladies, I would like to introduce you to my Jellybean!! The NT scan went really well today, the NT measurement was low at 1.1mm so hopefully I will be low risk when the blood result comes back next week. I have also been brought forward by 5 days which makes me 13 weeks today with a EDD of 15th September. Jellybean was very awkward to scan and didn't want to move so that the sonographer could get a side view. I have two pictures of the face and two which are from the back showing the spine. When the picture first came on the screen Jellybean was waving it's hands in front of it's face which was really funny.
> 
> Ann please will you change my EDD to 15th September on the front page? :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to the other ladies having scans today x

Heya lovely - just thought id say we are due the same day and have our 20 week scan the same day aswell! So SNAP! lol xxx


----------



## Moomad

I had my scan today :) My mum wittered throughout so have no idea on the neck measurement but the form says it's under the 5% line.

My new due date is September 20th :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Hi Louise, Asher, Carley, Louise, starbeam, ImAMummy and Shimmer!

Congrats Mrs J!! What an amazing scan picture!! xx

Good luck for tomorrow Boony!

And go Carley for giving that lady a piece of her own medicine! xx


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Moomad! x


----------



## Moomad

Thankyou :) x x x


----------



## KittyVentura

11 weeks tomorrow - yayyyy xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Stmw - how cool is that ))

Thanks ladies, DH thinks the baby looks like Predator!Lol!
I've got 4 pictures but because jellybean kept turning over the other 3 aren't very clear. One of the pictures shows the back of the baby's head and the full length of the spine which was a bit crazy. You can literally count the vertebrae!


----------



## MrsJ08

Here is the crazy spine photo

https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn132/FutureMrsJohn/Baby/BabySpine001.jpg


----------



## mixedmama

MrsJ08 I'm so glad everything went well! :D
It must feel great being brought forward a few days xxxx


----------



## Elphaba

To introduce myself 'properly', my name's Kerry and I'm 30. DH is Simon and he's 33. We've been together for 12 years and married for almost 5.

We have two cats called Willow and Oz.


----------



## Asher

Ooooh the crazy spine photo is fab!! Love it!!


----------



## mixedmama

I had my scan today! :D Everything was good with the bubba, measured at 6.2cm which put me forward to 12w 4d.. so my new EDD is 19/09/10! can it be changed please? I want to put my pic on here but I don't have a scanner :( I'll put it on eventually. xxx


----------



## x-amy-x

Spine pic is fab!


----------



## MrsJ08

MixedMama - Yay!! So glad your scan went well and that you got moved forward. 

Glad you like the spine photo ladies - hopefully the folic acid I've been taken for months has paid off! :happydance:


----------



## cheerfulangel

I also had my scan yesterday and finally with relief, saw baby cheerful on the screen!!! So cute, bubs was sucking its hand and had its feet crossed at the ankles..just like my OH does when he's relaxing but sure that's just coincedence??!!

Like you mixedmama, my date was brought forwards and my EDD is now 18th September..only a day before yours!! Told people at work today and they were all lovely and few a bit shocked as my friend at work is currently 25 weeks pregnant and so they didn't expect me to be aswell!!!

Hope anybody still waiting to have your scan that it goes well...its a wonderful sight to see bubs wriggling around xx


----------



## MrsJ08

Great news about your scan Cheerfulangel :happydance:


----------



## NurseKel

Hey ladies! So happy for all of you whose scans went well. The pics are awesome! I had an emergency scan yesterday and thank goodness all was wonderful. Lil bean was flip flopping like a fish out of water and apparently did not like all the poking and prodding. LOL


----------



## ascotiel

I'm still waiting for my dating scan :( Its next mOnday when (according to me) I'll be 13 weeks and already in my 2nd Tri . 

I can;t believe I've had to wait this long when they were supposed to get me in early - but I suppose its due to me seeing a consultant <sigh> Anyway I'm not moving over to 2nd Tri till after that scan. I'm really really nervous about the scan though no idea why when this is my fourth baby. 

On the birght side the morning sickness is stopping which is early for me - I've never had MS ease up before my first scan before. Apart from my fat tum I could almost forget I am pregnant. LOL!


----------



## Asher

Yay to the girls with new scans, such lovely news, and most of us being moved forwards too.... just what we want!

Good luck to anyone else still waiting for their scans.


----------



## Carley22

yey i move up a box on my ticker tomorrow!!!


----------



## mixedmama

cheerfulangel said:


> Told people at work today and they were all lovely and few a bit shocked as my friend at work is currently 25 weeks pregnant and so they didn't expect me to be aswell!!!

SNAP! I was sooo afraid to tell my manager at work because one girl there had just left to go on maternity leave and another is currently 26 weeks pregnant lol. He was nice about it though.

Congrats on the successful scan :D

xxx


----------



## Boony

I had my scan today. All was well and got a very clear pic.

I have been moved back so i'm now 11+1 and due on 29th september.


----------



## Mrs_N

Hi girls :wave: 
I was an October bumpkin but having been for our first scan today I've been moved forwards a few days - my due date is 28th september :happydance:
so excited to be a september star, whoop whoop!


----------



## mixedmama

Congrats on the recent scans everyone! Welcome Mrs N :hugs: you'll love it here xx


----------



## Carley22

mixedmama I LOVE your avatar that's hilarious and brilliant!!!

Hello Mrs_N - welcome to September Stars.... loving all the new people


----------



## Mrs_N

thanks girls. wow it feels exciting to be here, feels somehow much closer to 2nd tri even though I've only moved forwards 3 days :rofl:


----------



## NurseKel

Hey girl, three days is three days! LOL I wish I could be moved up some but no such luck. At least I'm not at that slow crawling 5-6 week mark. And hopefully with summer coming, I'll get busy and not count every minute of it. Hehehe


----------



## Asher

Welcome to September Stars MrsN!!


----------



## gremma

Hi Ladies!
Just wanted to share my news of my dating scan yesterday, was absolutely amazing and my new due date is 24/9/2010 so i'm 12 weeks today, so chuffed!

Hope you are all well :thumbup:xxxxxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

my turn to go over to 2nd tri today :wohoo:


----------



## BLONDIE35

Have my 12 week scan at 1.50pm so nervous but hoping it goes well. Will update later. x


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck at your scan blondie! 

so when do we officially move to 2nd tri? my iphone app has me in 2nd tri at 12 weeks?


----------



## x-amy-x

14 weeks according to bnb


----------



## Mrs_N

that seems really late!


----------



## x-amy-x

That just when it starts if you break up all the trimesters by 3 thats generally when they start. Most people go off over to 3rd tri between 13 and 14 weeks xx


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah I guess it's just because I consider 3 months to be 12 weeks lol! 
ah well, no biggie!


----------



## x-amy-x

Dont make the 2nd tri any longer than it is for yourself haha... thats why i waited til 14 weeks LOL


----------



## Mrs_N

lol, I've been trying to make 1st tri nice & short - bring on second tri I can't wait!


----------



## MissMaternal

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/291720-my-12-week-scan.html

I had my first scan yesterday :) The link above is the thread i created about it, or i have a smaller version of the picture as my avatar :) x


----------



## Carley22

CUTE!!! congratulations!!!


----------



## Asher

Congrats on the fab scan MissMaternal!! 

There are hardly any ladies left in first tri now, it's fab.... we'll all be in 2nd tri soon!! I love it!!


----------



## BLONDIE35

Had my 12 week scan yesterday and it was amazing. My new due date is is 21/9 instead of 23/9 so will be changing my ticker. My NT measurement was 1.2mm so this looks good now wait the results of the blood test and see what happens. The scan picture isn't all that clear so not worth posting but baby was touching its face on the scan which was amazing. Roll on 2nd trimester xxxx


----------



## KittyVentura

So less than 2 weeks til my dating scan now. OHs' grandad's funeral is the same day. Rollercoaster


----------



## Fish&Chips

Sorry ladies, I've been away! All updated now. x


----------



## aob1013

Not long left in 1st tri, woooO!


----------



## KittyVentura

FYI ladies 1st Tri officially ends at the start of your 14th week or in other words the day you're a full 13 weeks pregnant.

There seems to be confusion over whether it's 14 weeks attained or not but I've checked with MW and when you're 11 weeks you're "in your 12th week" etc and the Trimesters are worked out based on the week you're in and not the week you just completed xxx


----------



## BeanOnTheWay

3 more days til I move over to 2nd Tri! Can't wait!


----------



## MrsJ08

Lovely scan pic Miss Maternal :hugs:

Glad your scan went well Blondie, it's amazing when you see the little arms and hands isn't it?!

My ticker has moved up a box I've only just noticed! Yay!

We told my SD about the baby yesterday, she's seems very excited about it which is a relief...

Have a nice weekend everyone x


----------



## Asher

Good news about your SD Louise, at least that's one thing over and done with for you!


----------



## stmw

heya all! Just wanted to say all the scan pics are beautiful! Cant believe we are all moving over to the 2nd tri section soon! How time flies! Hope everyone is well! xxxx


----------



## Carley22

Just wanted to pop on and say HAPPY MOTHERS DAY - because technically we're all mummies already!!! 

Woke up to my OH saying happy mothers day and it felt great!! 

Im absolutely loving pregnancy.... apart from my GP called on Friday afternoon and said i had a UTI - im on antibiotics but i have no symptoms or anything which is really weird.... so (because i work at the hospital) i logged on and looked at my results for myself and they said "significantly contaminated" which i thought was a nice term!!! LOL 

oh well!!!!! Bring on the thrush (which i ALWAYS get when on antibiotics!!)


----------



## x-amy-x

Happy mothers day my sept buddies :) :hugs:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi girlies!

Wow, there's hardly anyone left over here! I've really been enjoying seeing the all the pics popping up :thumbup:! Has EVERYONE had their 12 week scan already? I feel like the odd one out. 

I was supposed to have it on Friday, but :nope: the stupid, stupid ultrasound clinic screwed it all up!! I booked it waaaay back in early February because I wanted that day (it's the last before our Spring Break). I figured this would give me about 9 days to either celebrate or recover depending on how things went before going back to work. I even confirmed in late Feb. that it could get done that day...no problems!

When I showed up (with a very full bladder) they told me that there is only one tech who is qualified to do the NT measurements and she was not working that day, in fact she NEVER works on Fridays, yet no one thought it a good idea to tell me this before?!! I was sooooo angry, :growlmad: I went beserk on the girls behind the desk, total incompetence if you ask me!

Anyway, I managed to get a scan booked for Wednesday at another clinic so hopefully I will actually get one this time :winkwink:. Anyone else with scans yet to come?

Oh, and Happy Mother's Day to all the girls in the UK, we still have another 2 months until ours over here!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Oh Mystic that is pants. I would have gone crazy too. Well at least you still have it to look forward to! xx


----------



## Elphaba

Glad it went well telling your SD, Louise!!

Happy Mother's Day to you all as well!

Tomorrow I'm 14 weeks so will move over to second tri - though it feels odd to do so as I still don't feel pregnant and have no symptoms. 

Kerry xx


----------



## NurseKel

Hi ladies! Hope you are all well. Happy Mother's Day to the ones of you celebrating now. We have to wait til May over here...lol. Other than the emergency scan I had this past week, I won't have another until 20 weeks. My doctor doesn't do a scan at 12 weeks unless there is a problem. 
MrsJo8, I am so happy that your SD was happy. I know how nerve racking that situation can be. When we told DH's son he was just indifferent. Of course he is younger and I guess these things are of no importance to him. My DD is on cloud nine though and can't wait for the baby "to hatch." She is actually praying to God everyday that he will give her a girl also. ROFL


----------



## MrsJ08

Thanks ladies, my SD has decided that she doesn't mind having a sister (she has two from her Mum's first marriage) but she would quite like a little brother. My gut feeling is a boy but DH's is that it's a girl - well I guess one of us is right :happydance:


----------



## mum_to_mickey

september 27


----------



## Carley22

Congrats Mum_to_mickey - you were up a bit early this morning !!!


----------



## Boony

I've just booked my Gender scan for April 17th!!


----------



## Carley22

ooooooooo exciting!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

I know, Ann, it was total horse crap! It still boils my blood a little, but now only 2 days to go (again)!

NurseKel-Not having a 12 week scan seems ridiculous. Isn't the whole point of the 12 week/NT scan to find out if there are any problems? It seems like 20 weeks is way too late for that. Your DD sounds so cute!

I can't believe we're already talking gender scans and I haven't even had my NT scan yet! Any predictions Boony?


----------



## Annabel

Im know Im a little late, but didn't know which month I would be! I just had my scan today and Im definitely a September Star! :) My Due date is 28th Sept :) :happydance:

Can I add your logo to my signature please?! xx


----------



## Boony

mysticdeliria said:


> I can't believe we're already talking gender scans and I haven't even had my NT scan yet! Any predictions Boony?

I had my scan on thursday and was put back a few days thats why i've already managed to book my other scans. 

I'm not sure i'm thinking girl and also hoping girl purely because my pregnancy so far has been totally different from when i had my son but my husbands family is male dominated he has 21 (i think) cousins and only 3 of them are female then he also has 3 brothers. so i'm really torn but as i said i hope its a girl but a little boy would be great too as long as they are healthy!!


----------



## Kaz1977

Hello Everyone

I've been loitering around October bumpkins, but have just found out today that I'm a September star instead :happydance: I'm due Sep 27 and am exactly 12 weeks today :cloud9:

It was fantastic to get our first real glimpse of our :baby: and to now be able to tell the world!!!!


----------



## Carley22

Aww welcome to the newbies, please feel free to pop the september star logo on your signature - i think theres instructions on the 1st page. Also we're all going to the 21st May baby show so let people know if you're going and i'll get a badge made up so we know who you are on the way round.


----------



## x-amy-x

welcome to the bunch Kaz!


----------



## Carley22

im bloody frozen and AM NOT putting the heating on yet after my £400 gas and electricity bill today - i was soooooooo upset!!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Boony said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe we're already talking gender scans and I haven't even had my NT scan yet! Any predictions Boony?
> 
> I had my scan on thursday and was put back a few days thats why i've already managed to book my other scans.
> 
> I'm not sure i'm thinking girl and also hoping girl purely because my pregnancy so far has been totally different from when i had my son but my husbands family is male dominated he has 21 (i think) cousins and only 3 of them are female then he also has 3 brothers. so i'm really torn but as i said i hope its a girl but a little boy would be great too as long as they are healthy!!Click to expand...

I too would be happy with a healthy baby, but I'm sort of leading towards wanting a boy. At the same time, I just have this feeling it's a girl. Ah well, I've got a ways to go until I find out. Hopefully there's still a baby in there on Wednesday!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Welcome to September Stars, Anabel and Kaz!


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi there!
I'm due Sept.21 with my second and have the scan tomorrow! :)
Can I join you all?


----------



## Moomad

Congrats :)


----------



## BLONDIE35

Welcome to the new ladies who have joined the September Stars. Look forward to seeing you on here!

My anomaly scan is booked for the 12th May so looking forward to that. Roll on!


----------



## Boony

my hubby has let me buy a doppler.

i got the hi bebe BT200 with lcd display cant wait for it to arrive!!


----------



## Fish&Chips

Well ladies, we've had our first baby join the blue team in the 2nd trimester section! We are going to put the appropriate colours against the names of those whom have found out on the front page. It you aren't going to find out then let me know and I'll put a little yellow stork by your name! xx


----------



## ascotiel

Just a quick post to say I had my dating scan yesterday (finally) and there's just one in there and it seems fine. They are doing me a Nuchal Translucency test/scan tomorrow but I've already been told from a few quick measurements on the sproglet that I am low risk so hopefully this should just be academic. I'll move over to 2nd Tri once that is completed.


----------



## SullenGrl

Hi, been lurking for ages. Could you add me on for Sept 26th? Thanks!


----------



## mysticdeliria

Wow! Is it already time for gender scans for our more mature September Stars? That's great news! I guess they'll start rolling in now.

Congrats Ascotiel! Mine is tomorrow, I've bitten my nails down to the nubs!


----------



## larissa3

I guess my due date has changed since my last ultrasound. I'll be due the 13th of September! :)


----------



## Fish&Chips

Good luck Mystic and other ladies with scans today!


----------



## MrsJ08

Good luck to the ladies having scans today.

I'm officially off to 2nd Tri now ladies, although I've been lurking there since my scan last week. I'll pop back from time to time until everyone is over.

x


----------



## Mace

Hi
After having my 12 week scan, my due date is now 20th instead of 24th - please can you change it?

Many thanks
Mace


----------



## Mrs_N

wow can't believe a september lady has a team already! 
i'm literally itching to get over to second tri! bring on next week!


----------



## stmw

heya guys just wanted to say im going over to the second tri lot - cant wait when we are all over there! xxx


----------



## ascotiel

I had my nuchal translucency scan today which was a complete waste of time as flump wouldn;t get in the right position so she couldn;t complete the scan measurements! Still I got some more pics and got to see it swallowing and hiccuping. :D

Will probably scoot over to 2nd Tri now :D


----------



## Mrs_N

aw glad you got more pics ascotiel :thumbup: do you have the scan repeated?


----------



## kmac1975

Hi ladies, sorry to arrive so late...most of you will already be over in 2nd tri by now. I couldn't bring myself to join til now....didn't wanna jinx anything iykwim. Anyway I'm due on the 29th Sept according to LMP but not confirmed as i haven't had a scan or even my booking in appt yet!!! Date may not be acurrat as I miscarried at 13 weeks last October so not sure of ovulation. 
Anyway, I'm prattling on...see you in 2nd tri v soon :winkwink:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Congrats mace, and sorry to hear ascotiel, but more pics are awesome!! What do they do when they can't get the measurements?

I had mine today as well. I'm happy to say that little quinoa was jumping around like crazy. I don't know if they changed my due date, I didn't even ask :shrug:! I was just so happy to my little ones. My pics are not so clear, but here is one. I'm posting others in my journal.
 



Attached Files:







ScannedImage.jpg
File size: 60 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Sarahkka

Hi everyone!
We had a really wonderful scan yesterday with these tiny little legs kicking away merrily and a few shots of baby totally stretched out like a little starfish! So cute and funny. This baby is even more wriggly and squirmy than my son was. It's cute now, but talk to me in third tri when I'm getting hammered from the inside out and ask me how fun really active babies are then! :)
I tried to gender nub-guess and if I was looking at the right thing (??), it _might_ be a girl? Fun to guess, but I'm going to remain disciplined and think of baby neutrally until the 20 week scan! :)
Anyway, hope everyone is well and that all scans are full of good news and heartwarming first glimpses! :hugs:


----------



## KittyVentura

:yipee: :wohoo: 12 weeks today :wohoo: :yipee:

Hope all you lovely ladies and bumps are doing well xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

Yay for fab scans!
It's wierd movng from very beginning of oct where I was pretty much first to reach mlestones, to end of sptember where I'm lagging at the back of the group. I know that's stupid lol!


----------



## ascotiel

Sorry for not being clear re my Nuchal Translucency scan. Basically as the hospital hadn't booked me in for my dating Scan till I was 13 weeks (or 13+1 according to them) for reasons best known to them as them knew darn well I'd had a baby with DOwn's Syndrome before and will not have an amniocentesis because I don;t like the risks - they had only left themselves a very tiny window for NT scan - as this has to be done by 14 weeks at the latest. The lady who did the scan said it is best done at 11-12 weeks as baby is more independent and less co-operative after this. 

So anyway I have my NT scan at 13wks +4 days and Bub was quite happy lying on its side and having a whale of a time but not playing ball. Now they will take my bloods as per normal despite the fact they are wildly inaccurate as I now know - and will try for a few measurements on my dating scan. 

I will try to post some scan pics if I can work out how to! :D


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

Had my scan yesterday & my due date has changed....I'm now due Sep 24th
one day earlier :happydance: Hey a day is a day after all :haha:


----------



## gremma

:happydance:


----------



## gremma

ChubbyCheeks said:


> Had my scan yesterday & my due date has changed....I'm now due Sep 24th
> one day earlier :happydance: Hey a day is a day after all :haha:

My due date too!!! xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow it's soooo exciting to see all these scan pics :D I have my 1st scan tomoro and I am very excited... a lil nervous too I must admit as I have seen a few sad posts of ladies that have discovered no heartbeat at their scans :'( but I've got everything crossed that our beany baby is a-ok!! Hope everybody is well!! x


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

gremma said:


> ChubbyCheeks said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan yesterday & my due date has changed....I'm now due Sep 24th
> one day earlier :happydance: Hey a day is a day after all :haha:
> 
> My due date too!!! xxxClick to expand...


Yay thats well cool Gemma! We'll go through everything at the 
same time then :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs_N

lovely pic gremma :thumbup:

good luck ttc_lolly I'm sure all will be okay. i was very scared before my scan too!


----------



## gremma

ChubbyCheeks said:


> gremma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChubbyCheeks said:
> 
> 
> Had my scan yesterday & my due date has changed....I'm now due Sep 24th
> one day earlier :happydance: Hey a day is a day after all :haha:
> 
> My due date too!!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay thats well cool Gemma! We'll go through everything at the
> same time then :winkwink:Click to expand...

we will indeed, so scary tho!!! is this your first baby??? x


----------



## Scotsgal24

Hey

I had my dating scan yesterday and i have have been moved back to 30th of sept as it looks like i conceived 2 weeks after my last period lol so has buggered up my dates.
Can you please move me from the 18th until the 30th thanks?

has anyone else experienced this? on the scan the baby was measuring exactly 12 weeks and was moving around alot lol


----------



## Mrs_N

Scotsgal24 said:


> Hey
> 
> I had my dating scan yesterday and i have have been moved back to 30th of sept as it looks like i conceived 2 weeks after my last period lol so has buggered up my dates.
> Can you please move me from the 18th until the 30th thanks?
> 
> has anyone else experienced this? on the scan the baby was measuring exactly 12 weeks and was moving around alot lol

conceiving 2 weeks after your last period is bang on normal hun


----------



## Scotsgal24

Thank You Mrs N. So when should i move to 2nd tri then? should it be when im 14 weeks or now because i know baby is measuring 12 weeks?


----------



## x-amy-x

2nd tri is 13-14 weeks hun xx


----------



## Scotsgal24

Thanks i was just unsure.


----------



## x-amy-x

come over when you like really tho... we dont bite haha


----------



## mysticdeliria

Oh, Mrs. N, that must suck! I know how you feel being at the tail end on this thread. There are so few of left over here now. Have you had your 12 week scan yet?

Congrats to all the beautiful scan pics, and to those who made 12 weeks, yay!!!! We're almost to 2nd tri!


----------



## Mrs_N

yes, I had my scan at 11+2 - a week ago now!
so glad I have, don't think I could have waited any longer!


----------



## kellie_w

please can i be added, due date 22nd sept. Finally, at 13+2 starting to feel like everything is going to be ok after weeks of worrying. 5 days till finally off to 2nd tri... woo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Fish&Chips

Congrats Mystic, Gremma and Sarahkka!!! Sarahkka, your scan is brilliant! So funny! Congrats on being 12 weeks Kitty! Good luck for tomorrow ttc_lolly. Hi kellie_w. x


----------



## Asher

Yay good to see all the tail end of Sept ladies!! You will all be over in 2nd Tri before you know it!! x


----------



## Fish&Chips

Come on ladies! Come on over to 2nd tri!! You're all pretty much there and we miss you! x


----------



## Asher

Fish&Chips said:


> Come on ladies! Come on over to 2nd tri!! You're all pretty much there and we miss you! x

I agree!! Come on over!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttc_lolly

can you take me off 27th sept please? had my scan yesterday and my EDD has been put back 2wks :( so I'm joining October bumpkins! healthy lil baba tho so can not complain :) x


----------



## Fish&Chips

TTC, I'm glad you've got a healthy little bub in there! Will take you off the front but make sure you keep in touch with us! x


----------



## Asher

Congrats on a healthy little bubs TTClolly! x


----------



## Mace

Hi Ladies,

Can someone let me know if I can move to 2nd trimester now that I'm 14 weeks? (I feel like a big girl now!:)
If so, how do I go about it?

Many thanks x


----------



## Fish&Chips

-


----------



## Fish&Chips

Of course Mace! It's technically 13 1/2 weeks when you can move over so some people say 13 and some say 14. Come on over! x


----------



## NurseKel

Hi to all the wonderful September Stars still here! I feel like everyone has ran off and left me...LOL. I will be having an NT scan and blood work on Thursday and then on Sunday I will officially be 13 weeks...YAY!!! It has felt like forever to get to second tri. Hope everyone is doing wonderfully with their beans, bubs and all those other nicknames we have.


----------



## Fish&Chips

Yey for Thursday! Can't wait to see you over in 2nd tri x


----------



## mum_to_mickey

hi
sorry this is a pointless post but i.ve just added tickers and wanted to see if they worked :blush:


----------



## BLONDIE35

I'm going over to the 2nd tri. See you on there. xxx


----------

